# Montolivo



## gabuz (6 Agosto 2012)

Area dedicata ai commenti dei tifosi del Milan sulle prestazioni di Riccardo *Montolivo* in maglia rossonera. *Centrocampista* della nazionale italiana, nato il *18 Gennaio 1985

*Altezza*: 181 cm
*Peso*: 65 Kg


*Commenti sulle prestazioni di Montolivo, *ruolo*, *carisma*, *leadership*, *visione di gioco*


----------



## James Watson (1 Settembre 2012)

Notizie dell'infortunio??"
Certo che però... fateli benedire da un prete bravo sti giocatori!


----------



## Bawert (1 Settembre 2012)

Che sfiga...


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2012)

Craaaak. Squadra nuova, vita vecchia.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

Ebbe problemi anche lo scorso anno: confermate?


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2012)

Lo scorso anno ha giocato 30 partite in campionato. Le 8 partite che non ha giocato sono dovute a squalifiche o problemi ambientali. ha avuto problemi fisici rilevanti. 

E' arrivato al Milan e si è allineato con l'andazzo pure lui.


----------



## James Watson (1 Settembre 2012)

Che poi.... se questo qua sta fuori, chi è a centrocampo che fa 3 passaggi in fila??


----------



## E81 (1 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Che poi.... se questo qua sta fuori, chi è a centrocampo che fa 3 passaggi in fila??


infatti, che tragedia


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2012)

Monto è l'unico che sa far girare un attimo palla, anche se in questo inizio di campionato lo sta facendo troppo lentamente e questo non mi piace.


----------



## The Ripper (2 Settembre 2012)

Sì, troppo lento. Ma se non schieriamo lui chi mettiamo?


----------



## Jino (2 Settembre 2012)

Ah beh, ovviamente non ci sono alternative. E' l'unico con caratteristiche di impostazione.


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2012)

Quando è uscito abbiamo smesso di manovrare in mezzo al campo (e ci mancherebbe altro con Ambrosini e Nocerino), speriamo non sia nulla di grave perché nel giusto contesto Montolivo può fare bene (sicuramente molto più di Aquilani).


----------



## Jino (2 Settembre 2012)

Avessero riscattato infatti un Aquilani per quei pochi soldi che ci chiedevano avremmo avuto un'alternativa importante. Invece no, Traorè ci ritroviamo. E Flamini.


----------



## iceman. (23 Settembre 2012)

Le geometrie, la qualita'


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Ha la magia nei piedi [cit.]


----------



## Hammer (23 Settembre 2012)

è il nuovo Pirlo [cit.]


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2012)

Resta il fatto che oggi è stato uno dei pochi a salvarsi.


----------



## runner (23 Settembre 2012)

oggi abbastanza bene direi....ci ha messo tutto.....


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me dovrebbero sparargli in vena 100cc di testosterone di squalo prima delle partite,altrimenti si addormenta in campo.


----------



## 2515 (23 Settembre 2012)

runner ha scritto:


> oggi abbastanza bene direi....ci ha messo tutto.....



E' stato OSCENO. Ha perso 20 palloni, ha provato solo dribbling e non ne ha azzeccato uno, si è fatto togliere ogni pallone, l'ammonizione di ambrosini è nata dal fatto che per uscire dalla mischia sul pallone che aveva recuperato ha dato il pallone indietro all'avversario che è partito in contropiede. CI METTE 3 ORE PER DECIDERE COSA FARE, abbiamo perso ogni azione al limite dell'area passata per i suoi piedi perché non sapeva cosa fare.


----------



## tamba84 (23 Settembre 2012)

oggi non ha fatto male,ma uno come lui deve tirar da fuori.


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2012)

Si ma se critichiamo Montolivo oggi, mi sa che Nocerino per dire va alla gogna, assieme ad Emenuelson e tanti altri.


----------



## Bawert (23 Settembre 2012)

Non é andato malissimo


----------



## runner (23 Settembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> E' stato OSCENO. Ha perso 20 palloni, ha provato solo dribbling e non ne ha azzeccato uno, si è fatto togliere ogni pallone, l'ammonizione di ambrosini è nata dal fatto che per uscire dalla mischia sul pallone che aveva recuperato ha dato il pallone indietro all'avversario che è partito in contropiede. CI METTE 3 ORE PER DECIDERE COSA FARE, abbiamo perso ogni azione al limite dell'area passata per i suoi piedi perché non sapeva cosa fare.



non lo voglio di sicuro esaltare.....
comunque di sicuro hai ragione tu....


----------



## iceman. (26 Settembre 2012)

Che S-C-A-R-S-O-N-E


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Settembre 2012)

No, niente, è una *****.


----------



## robs91 (26 Settembre 2012)

Se non ho sentito male dallo streaming è stato pure fischiato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Settembre 2012)

L'assist è la prima (e unica) cosa decente della sua stagione.


----------



## Nivre (26 Settembre 2012)

Il nostro playmaker.

Mortolivo Pls


----------



## #Dodo90# (26 Settembre 2012)

Stasera inguardabile. Non è un fenomeno, ma stasera è stato veramente imbarazzante.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Settembre 2012)

partita non eccezionale, ma comunque un bell'assist da regista puro


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Settembre 2012)

Partita indecorosa. Se non avesse fatto l'assist sarebbe stato da iniezione letale


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Settembre 2012)

salvo l'assist,altrimenti sarebbe da sparare con un fucile a canne mozze negli zebedei!


----------



## Blu71 (26 Settembre 2012)

Deludente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Settembre 2012)

meglio Aquilani


----------



## BB7 (26 Settembre 2012)

Mai piaciuto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Settembre 2012)

Una mummia senza alcuna vitalità.
Addirittura peggio del nostro ultimissimo Pirlo, che all'epoca sembrava uno zombie in campo.


----------



## Jino (26 Settembre 2012)

Si conferma, per ora, il Montolivo di Firenze. Alterna buonissime partite a partite oscene.


----------



## Ataraxia (26 Settembre 2012)

Sviene ad ogni contrasto e perde troppi palloni


----------



## 2515 (26 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> meglio Aquilani



bella lotta, aquilani è ancora rotto e si è preparato con la fiorentina, figurati se faceva con noi.XD

Comunque è troppo in ritardo di condizione atletica.
Mentalmente non è mai stato uno che decide in fretta, ma se fisicamente è indietro non riesce nemmeno a difendere la palla per quel tanto che basta a fargli scegliere la giocata.


----------



## bmb (26 Settembre 2012)

Primo tempo buono. Nel secondo è tornato il famoso mortolivo. Probabilmente era cotto.


----------



## prebozzio (26 Settembre 2012)

Bene nel primo tempo, bello l'assist per il gol. Poi crollo fisico, anche lui ha detto di aver sbagliato molto per la poca lucidità.


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (26 Settembre 2012)

Troppo lento,sbaglia troppi appoggi,a volte anche semplici,senza personalità. Non da Milan.
Se questo è il centrocampista più tecnico che abbiamo siamo messi davvero male


----------



## Kundera (26 Settembre 2012)

Sostituzioni:Applausi a Traore,fischi a Motogigio.
Hahahahah 4 gatti allo stadio e pure rintontoniti


----------



## Gollume (27 Settembre 2012)

Che ***** ragazzi. Oltre all assist la sua prestazione di stasera è un 4 tondo tondo.
Irritante, non facciamo 3 passaggi ragionati a centrocampo.


----------



## DannySa (27 Settembre 2012)

Però l'imbeccata per El Shaarawy è sua, senza un'invenzione, un qualcosa di produttivo dai centrocampisti difficilmente avremmo segnato gol oggi con un Pazzini del genere, nel primo tempo aveva gamba e verticalizzava sempre, nel secondo era cotto che più cotto non si può e non si reggeva in piedi, partita più che discreta nel complesso e la sua presenza si fa sentire parecchio.
Un centrocampo con lui De Jong e Boateng io lo vedo tutt'altro che male..


----------



## Pedrosa (27 Settembre 2012)

l'ho visto tanto macchinoso, impacciato, secondo me ancora deve ingranare


----------



## 2515 (27 Settembre 2012)

Aspetto a giudicarlo finché non ha avrà riacquistato la piena condizione atletica, è indietro così come Nocerino.
Per me con un centrocampo formato da lui, De Jong e Boateng (con Nocerino a forma fisica piena come primo sostituto) e con davanti elsha binho e bojan possiamo fare molto male agli avversari. Però lui deve ritrovare la forma migliore, prima accadrà e prima ne gioverà la squadra, se boateng finalmente seguirà le orme di Vidal, poi, Montolivo potrà fare il regista decentrato con meno appressione e avere più tempo per pensare, con Boateng che inserendosi tra le linee gli da sempre un'alternativa di gioco.


----------



## Hammer (27 Settembre 2012)

Secondo tempo vergognoso, è ancora incostante e probabilmente non al meglio della forma, mi riservo tempo per giudicarlo. Per ora mi limito a lanciargli anatemi e maledizioni


----------



## runner (27 Settembre 2012)

a mio avviso ieri è stato troppo insipido.....


----------



## The Ripper (27 Settembre 2012)

Insipido? Sta giocando esattamente come ha giocato negli ultimi 2 anni. Niente di diverso.


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Insipido? Sta giocando esattamente come ha giocato negli ultimi 2 anni. Niente di diverso.



Esatto, tra alti e bassi. Non potrà MAI essere un leader in mezzo al campo, non può che essere uno dei tanti.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Esatto, tra alti e bassi. Non potrà MAI essere un leader in mezzo al campo, non può che essere uno dei tanti.



E' un rincalzo secondo me. Il salto di qualità in mezzo te lo fanno fare i giocatori con le p***e quadrate e mentalità da grande. Montolivo è un giocatore da Genoa. Borja Valero è infinite volte più bravo.


----------



## runner (27 Settembre 2012)

si vabè a me cosa mi importa di giocatori che o non arriveranno mai o che non giocano con noi.....

dico solo che il Monto deve darci più dentro e cercare di fare qualità visto che hanno preso lui......
tutto sommato all' Europeo qualcosa di buono aveva fatto

ma poi tocca a me difendere Monto?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Settembre 2012)

Montolivo, Nocerino, giocatori normali, niente di più di un buon rincalzo.
Con il centrocampo a 3 ci vedo bene Boateng e De Jong, però manca sempre l'uomo di qualità che andrebbe preso.


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2012)

Montolivo può fare bene se a fianco ha un campione, un giocatore che sia un leader e si sappia assumere lui le responsabilità. Ma se il campione che si assume le responsabilità e quindi la pressione è lui si può stare freschi.


----------



## Francy (27 Settembre 2012)

Per adesso gli preferisco Aquilani. Quello pre-infortunio, si capisce.


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2012)

Nel corso della carriera Aquilani è stato bloccato dai problemi fisici, non certo mentali. Mentre per Montolivo è vero il contrario, il che è peggio. 
Aquilani quando sta bene è da grande squadra e l'hanno scorso l'ha dimostrato. L'acquisto di Montolivo ci sta giusto perchè a parametro zero.


----------



## Francy (27 Settembre 2012)

Infatti. Comunque qualcosa alla caviglia ce l'ha sempre, anche quest'anno è fuori. L'anno scorso l'ho viasto veramente bene nel periodo che ha giocato senza problemi a quella maledetta caviglia.


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2012)

Quella caviglia non gli è mai guarita e mai gli guarirà. Nonostante faccia lavori personalizzati proprio in quest'ottica.


----------



## Francy (27 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quella caviglia non gli è mai guarita e mai gli guarirà. Nonostante faccia lavori personalizzati proprio in quest'ottica.



Alla fine credo che anche l'anno passato sia stato fuori due mesi per infortunio reale, solamente dopo il rientro non è più stato fatto giocare per via del riscatto obbligatorio legato alle presenze perchè non si voleva riscattare un giocatore che passa molto tempo in infermieria.


----------



## raducioiu (27 Settembre 2012)

Questo è Montolivo. Aspettarsi qualcosa di meglio è un'illusione. E' uno di quei giocatori che è stato battezzato come talento a inizio carriera e quindi viene aspettato fino a 40 anni. Se è un problema di forma allora non è in forma da 7/8 anni.


----------



## Pamparulez (27 Settembre 2012)

E' veramente scarso. PUNTO.


----------



## Jino (28 Settembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Alla fine credo che anche l'anno passato sia stato fuori due mesi per infortunio reale, solamente dopo il rientro non è più stato fatto giocare per via del riscatto obbligatorio legato alle presenze perchè non si voleva riscattare un giocatore che passa molto tempo in infermieria.



Questo è certo. Si fece male a gennaio a Dubai e disse che era roba di poco conto, poi disse che era più serio del previsto e sarebbe stato fuori un mese. Ergo da febbraio sarebbe dovuto essere disponibile. Chiaro fosse messo di fatto "fuori rosa" per via del riscatto obbligato.


----------



## 2515 (29 Settembre 2012)

Come ***** si fa a entrare e in meno di un minuto rovinare la partita per un fallo al limite dell'area sull'avversario che ha già buttato fuori il pallone?????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## DannySa (29 Settembre 2012)

Il tackle era proprio necessario, peggio pure del penoso Ambrosini


----------



## BB7 (29 Settembre 2012)

Il suo cambio ha cambiato la partita, peccato che a favore degli altri.


----------



## Snake (29 Settembre 2012)

Fosse solo quello, s'è fatto stuprare da Biabiany almeno 5-6 volte quando loro ripartivano. Giocatore patetico ma si sapeva


----------



## Nivre (29 Settembre 2012)

Abbiamo preso il playmaker piu scarso dell'intero pianeta. Scarsolivo


----------



## #Dodo90# (29 Settembre 2012)

Scarso.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Settembre 2012)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Abbiamo preso il playmaker piu scarso dell'intero pianeta. Scarsolivo



playmaker è una parola grossa , è un discreto centrocampista e nulla più


----------



## raducioiu (29 Settembre 2012)

Questo qui veniva invocato lo scorso gennaio al posto del Generale


----------



## bmb (29 Settembre 2012)

Un mio amico di Firenze mi diceva: inizierai ad odiarlo ben presto. Non volevo crederci. Aveva ragione.


----------



## Jino (29 Settembre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Un mio amico di Firenze mi diceva: inizierai ad odiarlo ben presto. Non volevo crederci. Aveva ragione.



Pure un mio amico delle Fiorentina in estate mi aveva detto ora son pippi tuoi


----------



## bmb (29 Settembre 2012)

E' anche per colpa sua se abbiamo pareggiato. Guardate cos'ha fatto in 40 secondi da quando è entrato a quando ha fatto fallo.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2012)

Grandissima delusione.


----------



## Ataraxia (29 Settembre 2012)

Non pensavo che fosse un fenomeno ma neanche che si rivelasse dannoso.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Settembre 2012)

E' di cattivo gusto per il Calcio schierare un giocatore simile.

E dovrebbe essere quello bravo coi piedi, sembra abbia la gamba di legno


----------



## tamba84 (29 Settembre 2012)

discontinuo come pochi,a me piace sicuramente ha tecnica ma deve diventare più cattivo decisamente a volte sembra inballato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Settembre 2012)

ma non ha fatto neanche male oggi, però il fallo sulla punizione è stato veramente ingenuo...


----------



## raducioiu (29 Settembre 2012)

antanipioco ha scritto:


> ma non ha fatto neanche male oggi


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Settembre 2012)

raducioiu ha scritto:


>



considerando le sue partite contro la sampdoria e il bologna (fin quando è uscito) oggi era sicuramente meglio


----------



## alexandre (29 Settembre 2012)

l'aspetto peggiore di tutta la faccenda, al di là della sua poca atleticità che comunque era già arcinota, è che è molto più lento di quanto ricordassi e con il pallone tra i piedi non sa cosa fare, finendo inevitabilmente con il perderlo. non ero convintissimo del suo arrivo, ma visto il periodo di vacche magre pareva un buon colpo, invece per ora grossa delusione


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2012)

alexandre ha scritto:


> l'aspetto peggiore di tutta la faccenda, al di là della sua poca atleticità che comunque era già arcinota, è che è molto più lento di quanto ricordassi e con il pallone tra i piedi non sa cosa fare, finendo inevitabilmente con il perderlo. non ero convintissimo del suo arrivo, ma visto il periodo di vacche magre pareva un buon colpo, invece per ora grossa delusione



Io mi aspettavo qualità ma, ad oggi, non ne ho vista.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (30 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo cresca. Abbiamo bisogno di centrocampisti buoni! Il centrocampo è il nostro cancro...


----------



## iceman. (30 Settembre 2012)

Io sono piu' forte


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Settembre 2012)

In un minuto ci ha fatto perdere 2 punti, neanche il peggior Pirlo: eroe


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Settembre 2012)

Non ha un briciolo di personalità o cattiveria... è questa la cosa più preoccupante.
Se la fa addosso quando indossa questa maglia.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Settembre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ha un briciolo di personalità o cattiveria... è questa la cosa più preoccupante.
> Se la fa addosso quando indossa questa maglia.



È un calciatore, secondo me, sopravvalutato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2012)

L'esatto opposto di quelli della Juve, è moscio, gioca con sufficienza, non ha rabbia, foga, fame, un mediocre.
La Fiorentina si è giustamente liberati di tutti i cessi sbolognandoli in giro per l'Italia e si è fatta la squadra


----------



## tamba84 (30 Settembre 2012)

cesso è esagerato,ma se si confronta con le buone prove con udinese e cagliari un netto salto indietro.


----------



## Pamparulez (30 Settembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Come ***** si fa a entrare e in meno di un minuto rovinare la partita per un fallo al limite dell'area sull'avversario che ha già buttato fuori il pallone?????????????????????????????????????????????????



Gli asterischi........ Modifica e stai attento dai.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (1 Ottobre 2012)

Non può giocare davanti alla difesa come non può giocare ala. Il suo ruolo è centrale nei 3 dietro la prima punta. Io farei:
//Attaccante// 
Faraone Montolivo Boateng.
De jong Medianaccio.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Non può giocare davanti alla difesa come non può giocare ala. Il suo ruolo è centrale nei 3 dietro la prima punta. Io farei:
> //Attaccante//
> Faraone Montolivo Boateng.
> De jong Medianaccio.



quoto col sangue! 

Montolivo trequartista nel 4-2-3-1, non fa troppi danni dietro e fa l'ultimo passaggio davanti...


----------



## Vinz (1 Ottobre 2012)

Mediocre e si sapeva già. Purtroppo il baraccone mediatico dopo l'europeo lo aveva già incensato come il nuovo Zidane...


----------



## Principe (1 Ottobre 2012)

Va messo nel giusto ruolo ed è' inutile metterlo ora che è' fuori condizione ..... Io continuo a dire che allegri rovina i giocatori soprattutto la loro condizione atletica hanno tutti dei piccoli o grandi problemi e sono quasi tt fuori forma


----------



## cocaprinz (2 Ottobre 2012)

pippa sopravvalutata.


----------



## Bawert (3 Ottobre 2012)

Secondo me lo sottovalutate


----------



## raducioiu (3 Ottobre 2012)

Uno dei giocatori più scarsi abbia mai visto. Si diceva che chiamarlo cesso è esagerato, è vero: è un giudizio eccessivamente positivo. Spero di vederlo in campo il meno possibile.


----------



## Jino (3 Ottobre 2012)

Un ragazzo senza personalità. Veramente. 

Stasera hanno interpretato lo stesso ruolo Montolivo e Witsel, la differenza è stata francamente abissale e non reputo il belga un fenomeno. 

In tutta la stagione farà 4-5 partite straordinarie e per il resto farà partite in linea con le sue ultime uscite.


----------



## BB7 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Se questo è quello "bravo tecnicamente" allora siamo veramente nei guai...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Ottobre 2012)

Non so se sia più inutile lui o i messaggi vuoti di ADV


----------



## iceman. (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ma che cessazzo inutile


----------



## Graxx (3 Ottobre 2012)

lui e de jong mio Dio...


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Ottobre 2012)

bravo solo nel cross dell'autorete poi ha perso troppi palloni


----------



## The Ripper (3 Ottobre 2012)

Si sapeva rag, si sapeva. Mezzo giocatore, forse a FIFA riuscirete a fargli mettere qualche pallone buono.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Ottobre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Si sapeva rag, si sapeva. Mezzo giocatore, forse a FIFA riuscirete a fargli mettere qualche pallone buono.



Nuò!!!!!!! Nemmeno lì!!!!!!!!


----------



## tamba84 (3 Ottobre 2012)

a me stasera è piaciuto. direi che il terzo gol è partito dal suo cros è eccessivo però un pò si.


----------



## Pamparulez (3 Ottobre 2012)

Anche stasera un paio di volte pensavo di aver messo il replay quando aveva la palla lui... è lento più di Pablo Garcia. Quando fa un contrasto sembra sia di pongo... carattere da ballerina.. ma che giocatore scarso è?!


----------



## Blu71 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Continua a deludermi.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Ottobre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Nuò!!!!!!! Nemmeno lì!!!!!!!!



Giocavo a PES fino a 3 anni fa e mi ricordo che lì aveva buone stats. Ora non gioco da anni, quindi non so.

Madò che cesso


----------



## iceman. (4 Ottobre 2012)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> Anche stasera un paio di volte pensavo di aver messo il replay quando aveva la palla lui... è lento più di Pablo Garcia. Quando fa un contrasto sembra sia di pongo... carattere da ballerina.. ma che giocatore scarso è?!




Vogel in confronto sembrava Iniesta.

Mamma mia...


----------



## Vinz (4 Ottobre 2012)

Eccolo, lo Zidane dell'europeo  Il nostro centrocampista tecnico


----------



## DannySa (4 Ottobre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Si sapeva rag, si sapeva. Mezzo giocatore, forse a FIFA riuscirete a fargli mettere qualche pallone buono.



A Fifa non è male..


----------



## Principe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Completamente fuori forma.... Sempre pensato che è inutile dare giudizi che pendono troppo da una parte o dall'altra sono giudizi dettati dal momento come all'europeo non era un fenomeno adesso non è' un brocco dv giocare più avanti li è' un buonissimo giocatore nn. Un campione non lo è' e non lo diventerà


----------



## iceman. (4 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Dottorm (4 Ottobre 2012)

Io in queste prime uscite con la squadra sono rimasto completamente basito... sarà pure fuori forma, ma quando un professionista è fuori forma semmai è un po' in affanno fisicamente, non gli riescono le cose difficili, magari può essere spaesato tatticamente....
Questo qui invece è un CESSO inspiegabile, sempre in affanno, ieri in telecronaca dicevano che De Jong era più sicuro perchè si poteva appoggiare su di lui quando a me sembrava l'esatto contrario.. insomma rende completamente giustizia al soprannome di Dormolivo.
Che delusione veramente. Mah.


----------



## raducioiu (4 Ottobre 2012)

Vediamo per quanto ci si illude con sta farsa della forma.


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2012)

Quando gli danno palla ed è un minimo sotto pressione sbaglia stop elementari. Chiaro sintomo di mancanza di personalità o tranquillità. Sopratutto la prima. La maglia del Milan pesa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Ottobre 2012)

C'è poco da dire, è un mediocre, punto.
D'Agostino probabilmente avrebbe più personalità di lui ma lo stesso Corini o Liverani, eh.


----------



## tamba84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

a me in sto derby sta piacendo,ci tenta,e poi il gol era regolare,e fare tapin sui suoi tiri dico io?


----------



## Principe (7 Ottobre 2012)

Stasera 8 e' poco


----------



## hiei87 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Non mi è mai piaciuto, ma stasera va ammesso che è stato nettamente il migliore dei nostri....


----------



## BB7 (7 Ottobre 2012)

No comment.


----------



## Canonista (7 Ottobre 2012)

Io ho visto poco la partita, mi è sembrato che giocasse con rabbia, bene


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Ottobre 2012)

bella partita, questo è stato il migliore...pensa un po' come siamo messi


----------



## tamba84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

se gli altri non buttano dentro quando il poritere gli ribatte i tiri che può fare?


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Ottobre 2012)

Il migliore dei nostri.


----------



## Pazzolivo (7 Ottobre 2012)

Grandissima partita stasera, non me l'aspettavo minimamente


----------



## Jino (7 Ottobre 2012)

Ha fatto una grande partita, ogni tanto gli riesce, giocasse sempre con questa continuità sarebbe un grande giocatore.


----------



## bmb (7 Ottobre 2012)

Migliore in campo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Ottobre 2012)

Farà vomitare per le prossime dieci partite, godiamocelo per questa :'D


----------



## Graxx (7 Ottobre 2012)

oggi mi è piaciuto...magari giocasse sempre cosi...ma già so che è pura utopia...


----------



## Freddy Manson (8 Ottobre 2012)

Buona prestazione e bel gol. Oh, wait...


----------



## runner (8 Ottobre 2012)

gol regolare!!


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Ottobre 2012)

deve giocare al posto di boateng, con boateng in panca


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Ottobre 2012)

Ieri ha giocato benissimo.. anche nella Fiorentina ogni tanto tirava fuori delle prestazioni così, vediamo se saprà dare continuità.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Ottobre 2012)

Molti non saranno d'accordo con me ma..... Ieri a me NON è piaciuto. Intendiamoci è stato uno dei migliori, ma dico che non mi è piaciuto perchè non ha giocato dove poteva fare più male. Al posto di Boateng in avanti sarebbe stato sicuramente più utile.


----------



## 2515 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Mettiamolo al psoto di Boateng e lasciamo Ambrosini dietro, così De Jong ha due punti di riferimento e soprattutto può tirare più facilmente dal limite dell'area, visto che riesce a centrare la porta 1 un tiro su 2, diversamente da boateng, sui rimpalli con i tre piccoletti davanti possiamo arrivarci.


----------



## Jino (8 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Molti non saranno d'accordo con me ma..... Ieri a me NON è piaciuto. Intendiamoci è stato uno dei migliori, ma dico che non mi è piaciuto perchè non ha giocato dove poteva fare più male. Al posto di Boateng in avanti sarebbe stato sicuramente più utile.



Ieri sera in mezzo al campo ha preso quasi tutti i palloni alti per dire. Dietro alle punte lui non vuole giocare, li secondo me potrebbe trovare spesso l'ultimo passaggio, ma se non ci vuole giocare c'è poco da fare.


----------



## bmb (8 Ottobre 2012)

C'è chi ha le qualità e non vuole farlo e chi non sa stoppare una palla e va in campo col numero 10.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ieri sera in mezzo al campo ha preso quasi tutti i palloni alti per dire. Dietro alle punte lui non vuole giocare, li secondo me potrebbe trovare spesso l'ultimo passaggio, ma se non ci vuole giocare c'è poco da fare.



spetta però perchè il trequartista nel 4-2-3-1 non è la stessa cosa del trequartista dietro le punte... secondo me andrebbe provato lì e magari gli piace anche... e ci garantirebbe anche maggior copertura oltre che maggior qualità perchè sarebbe trequartista "tornante" cosa che Boateng non garantisce


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ieri sera in mezzo al campo ha preso quasi tutti i palloni alti per dire. Dietro alle punte lui non vuole giocare, li secondo me potrebbe trovare spesso l'ultimo passaggio, ma se non ci vuole giocare c'è poco da fare.



ok , però l'allenatore dovrebbe far giocare i giocatori nei ruoli in cui , secondo lui , rendono meglio ; non possiamo stare dietro alle preferenze dei calciatori , altrimenti emanuelson non vuole giocare terzino , boateng non vuole giocare mediano perchè lui è un fenomeno ecc


----------



## 2515 (8 Ottobre 2012)

SENZA VERGOGNA I CRONISTI DI SKY!!!
Marchegiani dice "vabè è più facile beccare l'incrocio a gioco fermo, l'arbitro aveva già fischiato ormai."
Gli altri due sindacalizzano sul fischio, si rivedono la scena, con Montolivo che calcia e DOPO c'é il fischio e sto michione dice "Montolivo calcia un po' a prescindere, evidentemente non si è accorto del fischio."
SENZA VERGOGNA!!


----------



## Francy (8 Ottobre 2012)

Non è un caso che ieri abbia sfoderato una buona prestazione così come abbia giocato bene durante l'Europeo, così come non è un caso che, alla Fiorentina, negli ultimi due anni, abbia giocato malino.

Partiamo dal presupposto che Montolivo difetta in personalità e che, spesso, a inizio campionato (ora in più era anche reduce da un infortunio) non è in gran forma.
Ieri era salito di forma rispetto alla settimana precedente, ma soprattutto, giocando contro una grande, aveva sempre un uomo in meno a marcarlo. Contro le piccole che si chiudono invece viene sempre raddoppiato e depotenziato.
All'Europeo invece raddoppiavano Pirlo e lui si trovava ad essere più libero. Per questo il Milan necessita di un regista offensivo al posto di Boateng per me per affiancarlo. Ha bisogno di meno marcatori, ieri l'Inter guardava più El Shaarawy di lui e lui si è trovato più volte nell'uno contro uno.


----------



## The P (8 Ottobre 2012)

A me Montolivo-De Jong mi sembra una coppia ben assortita in mezzo al campo, perché volete spostarlo da lì?


----------



## Cm Punk (8 Ottobre 2012)

L'unico che ha un pò di qualità, giocasse sempre con questa personalità e ci saremmo ritrovati un grandissimo centrocampista!


----------



## Prinz (8 Ottobre 2012)

ha un unico problema, piuttosto grave: è lento. Per il resto è un buon giocatore


----------



## Jino (8 Ottobre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> spetta però perchè il trequartista nel 4-2-3-1 non è la stessa cosa del trequartista dietro le punte... secondo me andrebbe provato lì e magari gli piace anche... e ci garantirebbe anche maggior copertura oltre che maggior qualità perchè sarebbe trequartista "tornante" cosa che Boateng non garantisce



Ho capito, ma ieri chi mettevi in mediana? Ci fosse stato Ambro ok, ma non c'era.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Ottobre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> A me Montolivo-De Jong mi sembra una coppia ben assortita in mezzo al campo, perché volete spostarlo da lì?



Troppo lento per giocare davanti la difesa, e davanti secondo me al posto del Boa potrebbe fare bene.


----------



## Jino (8 Ottobre 2012)

Quel ruolo davanti la difesa se c'è proprio una cosa che non richiede è la velocità, li quello che conta è il senso della posizione, c'hai quello e chi se ne frega se corri poco.


----------



## prebozzio (8 Ottobre 2012)

Ieri gran sassate dalla distanza e ottimi cambi di lato. L'unico che crea qualcosa. Mi sembra che l'intesa con De Jong migliori


----------



## Jino (8 Ottobre 2012)

Beh De Jong e Montolivo è una coppia di mediani ben assortita. Se trovano l'intesa e l'abitudine a giocare insieme non ci potremmo lamentare.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Ottobre 2012)

che tiro che ha


----------



## Hammer (8 Ottobre 2012)

Montolivo deve partire titolare nelle prossime partite, così come De Jong. Il problema è che il resto (escludendo pure Nocerino) è da panico, non ce n'è uno degno


----------



## iceman. (12 Ottobre 2012)

Che schifio


----------



## runner (13 Ottobre 2012)

ieri in nazionale ha giocato veramente bene......


----------



## Frikez (13 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Che schifio



Schifo???


----------



## Principe (13 Ottobre 2012)

Dai iceman smetti di dire cavolate montolivo quando gioca bene e' un bel giocatore non un fenomeno ma è' forte ora deve trovare la continuità che ovviam e' fondamentale


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (13 Ottobre 2012)

montolivo,se sta bene fisicamente,è un ottimo centrocampista,non un fenomeno sia chiaro,ma un ottimo comprimario senz'altro.Lo ha dimostrato anche ieri in nazionale


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Ottobre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> montolivo,se sta bene fisicamente,è un ottimo centrocampista,non un fenomeno sia chiaro,ma un ottimo comprimario senz'altro.Lo ha dimostrato anche ieri in nazionale



qualcosa di più che un comprimario, se riuscisse ad avere un po di continuità sarebbe un signor centrocampista


----------



## Canonista (14 Ottobre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> qualcosa di più che un comprimario, se riuscisse ad avere un po di continuità sarebbe un signor centrocampista



I se...sono questi che fregano le persone


----------



## Francy (14 Ottobre 2012)

Più che altro se trovasse una squadra con almeno un altro centrocampista di qualità, così a centrocampo sarebbe più libero.


----------



## iceman. (14 Ottobre 2012)

Dai, se montolivo e' un ottimo centrocampista , seedorf 36 enne era un fenomeno. Stiamo parlando di uno che si e' salvato nella fiorentina..


----------



## prebozzio (14 Ottobre 2012)

Conferma pregi e difetti. Sicuramente è il nostro centrocampista più prezioso, perché l'unico con queste qualità.


----------



## Jino (17 Ottobre 2012)

Lui rende se non deve essere lui il leader.


----------



## runner (17 Ottobre 2012)

ragazzi c' è poco da fare in Nazionale gioca bene e fa gol perchè abbiamo un centrocampo forte.....
Marchisio è giovane e talentuoso
De Rossi è un campione
Pirlo è un campione
Montolivo gira bene......


----------



## Jino (18 Ottobre 2012)

Infatti Montolivo gira bene se vicino ha grossi giocatori, che si assumono le responsabilità. Chiedili di diventare lui il leader, di prendersi responsabilità e squadra sulle spalle. Ti azzecca 5 partite su 40 da campione. Troppo poco.


----------



## Principe (18 Ottobre 2012)

A me invece sembra che nel derby la squadra sulle spalle se l'e' caricata lui.... Ma poi ci re siamo conto pensate che anche i seedorf e i Pirlo anni migliori con questa squadraccia avrebbero facilmente azzeccato tt le partite.... Non è mai facile predicare nel deserto specialmente a metà campo...... Aveva una scarsa condizione fisica ora sta meglio inutile discutere montolivo e' il resto che fa ribrezzo..... Se c'è una cosa che deve migliorare e' quando difende in attenzione ecc anche se cmq e' uno che deve giocare qlc metri più avanti davanti ala difesa non. È' il suo ruolo.


----------



## runner (19 Ottobre 2012)

se comunque gli avessero convalidato il gol nel Derby con nostra relativa vittoria e dopo la prestazione in Nazionale sarebbe tutto diverso.....


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2012)

preghiamo che questo non abbia mai un lungo stop tipo i brasiliani o boateng l'anno scorso perchè retrocediamo sul serio

già mi chiedo quanto durerà giocando 90' sempre perchè non c'è un cane con i piedi buoni a dargli il cambio


----------



## Cm Punk (26 Ottobre 2012)

Secondo me è davvero un buon giocatore, in altre circostanze (pure il milan dell'anno scorso) o in altre squadre (juve o inter) secondo me si sarebbe consacrato ad alti livelli


----------



## Jaqen (30 Ottobre 2012)

L'unico


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Ottobre 2012)

stasera anche sotto 0-2 era uno dei pochi a crederci. 

bravo riccardo, avanti così.


----------



## Jino (30 Ottobre 2012)

Dopo qualche pessimo inizio è uno dei pochi che si sta meritando la maglia del Milan.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Ottobre 2012)

Grande prestazione.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Ottobre 2012)

Sta prendendo per mano il centrocampo da un paio di partite, qualche errore ci sta, la posizione non è sua. Fosse ben coperto e avesse solo compiti offensivi o quasi, sarebbe un'arma in più


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Ottobre 2012)

lui, el shaarawy e bojan sul 2-0 erano gli unici a giocare


----------



## bmb (30 Ottobre 2012)

Ti ringrazio per essere uno dei pochi ad onorare la Maglia.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Ottobre 2012)

Tra i migliori, condottiero


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Ottobre 2012)

Il ragazzo mi ha strappato insulti però è capace, bisogna saperlo inquadrare.
Tontolivo non è un leader, questo è fuor di dubbio, non gioca da campione e anche questo è fuor di dubbio ma può dare una buona mano a qualsiasi club, ha delle qualità, nel Milan dell'anno scorso avrebbe spiccato secondo me.
Detto questo continui così, può essere l'unico sufficiente di questa stagione.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> *Sta prendendo per mano il centrocampo da un paio di partit*e, qualche errore ci sta, la posizione non è sua. Fosse ben coperto e avesse solo compiti offensivi o quasi, sarebbe un'arma in più


Penso che si sia reso conto della situazione.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Ottobre 2012)

Oggi non male e ha dato il via al pareggio, bisogna trovargli la posizione migliore


----------



## tamba84 (30 Ottobre 2012)

oggi,gol a parte,tra i migliori in campo se non il migliore.


----------



## Jino (30 Ottobre 2012)

Come Elsha è in uno stato di grazia.


----------



## Frikez (30 Ottobre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> oggi,gol a parte,tra i migliori in campo se non il migliore.



È un mese che è tra i migliori (forse è preferibile dire i meno peggio) e c'è gente che ha il coraggio di criticarlo lo stesso, manco fosse Iniesta.


----------



## vota DC (30 Ottobre 2012)

runner ha scritto:


> Marchisio è giovane e talentuoso



Ha un anno in meno. Quell'età là è la mezza età per i calciatori di serie A, credo.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Stasera ottima prestazione,anche se nel primo tempo era un po' lentino a smistare,causa anche la mollezza emorroidale dei compagni.Nella ripresa grande,conquisterebbe anche un paio di punizione dal limite ma quella testa bacata di Rizzoli gli fischia contro!


----------



## Jaqen (31 Ottobre 2012)

Una cosa veramente unica: 2-0 Palermo. Nocerino perde palla (strano), Monto va a recuperarla, la prende, viene attaccato da due giocatori, cade, bestemmia, urla a TUTTI (che stavano lentamente prendendo posizione), si rialza e va a pressare e a cercare di riprendere la palla.
Grande.


----------



## Stex (31 Ottobre 2012)

se avesse van bommel a fianco sarebbe una cosa magnifica. peccato.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (31 Ottobre 2012)

ieri se al posto di nocerino in certe occasioni ci fosse stato lui sarebbe stato meglio...è l unico che ha l ultimo passaggio in grado di innescare le nostre punte,lo vorrei vedere nel ruolo di trequartista.Allegri non lo capisco prima non voleva pirlo come mediano per metterci van bommel e ora ci piazza montolivo...secondo me messo piu avanti ci farebbe essere piu pericolosi.


----------



## tamba84 (31 Ottobre 2012)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ha un anno in meno. Quell'età là è la mezza età per i calciatori di serie A, credo.




secondo me tra i centrocampisti italiani a livello di tecnica dopo il mostra sacro pirlo, vi sono montolivo marchisio e fosse sempre in condizione aquilani!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

comunque avete visto che palla ha messo a pato dopo pochi minuti ieri?


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Ottobre 2012)

certo che se invece di aspettarlo a parametro 0 lo prendevamo già la scorsa stagione...


----------



## jaws (31 Ottobre 2012)

direi che dopo queste ultime prestazioni si possa tranquillamente smettere di utilizzare il soprannome "Mosciolivo"


----------



## runner (1 Novembre 2012)

ottimo Oliva!!
adesso lo voglio ancora più carico.......


----------



## rossovero (1 Novembre 2012)

martedì per me è stato il migliore. finalmente l'ho visto davvero grintoso anche in fase di recupero del pallone e ha dormito meno di altre occasioni


----------



## Hammer (1 Novembre 2012)

jaws ha scritto:


> direi che dopo queste ultime prestazioni si possa tranquillamente smettere di utilizzare il soprannome "Mosciolivo"



Però "Porcolivo" è sempre adeguato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Novembre 2012)

Il mio preferito resta sempre Pornodivo


----------



## bmb (3 Novembre 2012)

Sta entrando prepotemente nel mio cuore per la grinta che ci mette. Grazie.


----------



## Degenerate X (3 Novembre 2012)

Ma Rui Riccardo? (cit.)


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Novembre 2012)

Miracolato, speriamo tenga il ritmo


----------



## Graxx (3 Novembre 2012)

qualità e quantità...e sembra essere l'unico che mette davvero l'anima...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2012)

a me sta piacendo tanto in questo inizio di stagione...poi che pezze che tira


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2012)

Sicuramente uno dei più in forma. Recupera palloni, imposta, calcia in porta. Speriamo il momento magico duri a lungo.


----------



## Heisenberg (3 Novembre 2012)

Lui, tipicamente, va in forma in inverno.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Novembre 2012)

Bravissimo.


----------



## SololaMaglia (4 Novembre 2012)

Sta tenendo, quasi da solo, le redini del centrocampo, continua così!!!


----------



## tamba84 (4 Novembre 2012)

grandissimo gol ieri e bella partita, stà crescendo e molto,speriamo si confermi!


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Novembre 2012)

sta crescendo molto, finalmente nelle ultime due partite stiamo vedendo il montolivo della nazionale bene cosi


----------



## dyablo65 (4 Novembre 2012)

meno male che c'e' lui senno con ambrosini e de jong faremmo poca strada....copre ..imposta ...tira 

bene cosi'.


----------



## raducioiu (4 Novembre 2012)

L'ho sempre criticato ma onestamente a Palermo ha fatto un partitone e anche ieri ha fatto bene. Spero possa dare continuità a queste prestazioni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Novembre 2012)

benissimo anche oggi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Novembre 2012)

Boh sembra un centrocampista completo :O 

Corre avanti e indietro, recupera molti palloni ma non perde lucidità.. Spero duri e non sia solo un momento


----------



## smallball (6 Novembre 2012)

eroe,monumentale


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Novembre 2012)

Senza dubbio il migliore anche oggi


----------



## Frikez (6 Novembre 2012)

Meno male che era stato etichettato come un senza palle, a me sembra quello che ci mette più cazzimma di tutti


----------



## peppe75 (6 Novembre 2012)

A me piace molto...poi ha un bel tiro!


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (7 Novembre 2012)

Con un compagno affianco di livello sarebbe il nuovo Pirlo (non quello della Juve ma quello vero). Comunque con De Jong sbaglia molti più palloni rispetto ad Ambro..


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (7 Novembre 2012)

benissimo anche stasera.Mi sorprende la sua generosità,corre tantissimo.L'avessimo avuto l'anno scorso avremmo uno scudetto in piu'...


----------



## bmb (7 Novembre 2012)

Grandissimo. Piacevole sorpresa.


----------



## Jino (7 Novembre 2012)

Ci sta mettendo davvero tutto. Lieta sopresa, da un punto di vista caratteriale.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Novembre 2012)

bene bene e ancora bene ieri sera ha giocato bene sta prendendo ritmo e corre tanto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Novembre 2012)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Con un compagno affianco di livello sarebbe il nuovo Pirlo (non quello della Juve ma quello vero). Comunque con De Jong sbaglia molti più palloni rispetto ad Ambro..


Muntari, Muntari il prima possibile.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Novembre 2012)

Comunque è stato davvero tonto, era diffidato come ho gia detto, doveva farsi ammonire...


----------



## jaws (22 Novembre 2012)

Ma dopo i gironi non si annullano comunque le ammonizioni?
Perchè tanto credo proprio che con lo Zenit riposerà


----------



## Gnagnazio (22 Novembre 2012)

Montolivo non è un Pirlo. 

Quando Montolivo gioca basso, non serve e mette la difesa in grande difficoltà. Deve giocare più alto. Quando gioca alto, si vede la differenza subito.

Montolivo deve giocare dietro le punte da trequartista. Quando lui gioca dietro le punte, fa passagi in profondità per gli attacanti.


----------



## Brain84 (22 Novembre 2012)

È una mia impressione o sta migliorando sui lanci lunghi? Ieri ne ha sbagliati davvero pochi, mi ricorda Pirlo come precisione dei lanci


----------



## runner (22 Novembre 2012)

bravo ieri sera!!

avanti così!!


----------



## AndrasWave (22 Novembre 2012)

A differenza di altri sta acquisendo personalità. Ieri lo guardavo bene ed è sempre li a correre. Insomma si sbatte. E poi è uno dei pochi del centrocampo che ha il piede.
Bravo Montolivo!


----------



## Francy (22 Novembre 2012)

Ieri, se non avesse retto solo 70', sarebbe stato il migliore in campo. Sta giocando veramente bene ultimamente. Corsa, bei passaggi e bei lanci. Fra l'altro più di una volta ha lanciato De Sciglio sulla destra che si è guardato intorno e ha visto il vuoto. Con un giocatore in più in appoggio a De Sciglio suylla destra l'asse con Montolivo avrebbe fatto davvero male ai belgi.


----------



## jaws (22 Novembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> È una mia impressione o sta migliorando sui lanci lunghi? Ieri ne ha sbagliati davvero pochi, mi ricorda Pirlo come precisione dei lanci



Ieri con l'asse Montolivo-De Sciglio sembrava di rivedere l'asse Pirlo-Cafù.
Ovviamente con le dovute proporzioni


----------



## Jino (24 Novembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Montolivo non è un Pirlo.
> 
> Quando Montolivo gioca basso, non serve e mette la difesa in grande difficoltà. Deve giocare più alto. Quando gioca alto, si vede la differenza subito.
> 
> Montolivo deve giocare dietro le punte da trequartista. Quando lui gioca dietro le punte, fa passagi in profondità per gli attacanti.



Concordo, ma purtroppo lui deve giocare più arretrato per esigenza. Perchè altrimenti non c'è nessuno che fa partire l'azione.


----------



## Hammer (25 Novembre 2012)

Stasera è stato epico.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Novembre 2012)

Eroe...Gli europei lo hanno trasformato...Fortissimo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Novembre 2012)

sembra un altro giocatore...sta giocando così dagli Europei l'ha ammesso anche oggi in una intervista


----------



## Principe (25 Novembre 2012)

Dove sono tutti quelli che dicevano che massimo era un buon giocatore ma soprattutto quelli che dicevano fosse un bidone ??? Nn vi azzardate a salire sul carro dei vincitori

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Dove sono tutti quelli che dicevano che massimo era un buon giocatore ma soprattutto quelli che dicevano fosse un bidone ??? Nn vi azzardate a salire sul carro dei vincitori

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Dove sono tutti quelli che dicevano che massimo era un buon giocatore ma soprattutto quelli che dicevano fosse un bidone ??? Nn vi azzardate a salire sul carro dei vincitori

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Dove sono tutti quelli che dicevano che massimo era un buon giocatore ma soprattutto quelli che dicevano fosse un bidone ??? Nn vi azzardate a salire sul carro dei vincitori

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Dove sono tutti quelli che dicevano che massimo era un buon giocatore ma soprattutto quelli che dicevano fosse un bidone ??? Nn vi azzardate a salire sul carro dei vincitori


----------



## Francy (25 Novembre 2012)

Veramente a bocca aperta. Oggi anche capitano. Data la sua anzianità in squadra, certamente inferiore ad altri giocatori (Mexes, Yepes, Boateng, El Shaarawy, Robinho), si vede che sta tirando fuori gli attributi. Veramente applausi per lui.


----------



## bmb (25 Novembre 2012)

Partita imbarazzante


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Novembre 2012)

MERITATAMENTE capitano.

Partita esagerata, ha oscurato quell'****** lurido verme di Pirlo


----------



## smallball (25 Novembre 2012)

stasera straordinario a tratti veramente da encomio, Pirlo cancellato


----------



## Emanuele (25 Novembre 2012)

orgoglioso di averlo sempre sostenuto


----------



## Jino (25 Novembre 2012)

Sta facendo una grandissima stagione, non si risparmia mai.


----------



## andre (25 Novembre 2012)

pirlo umiliato, quanto ho goduto.
grande montolivo, degno della fascia


----------



## Cm Punk (25 Novembre 2012)

E' diventato il mio giocatore preferito!
Fantastico era ovunque e si vedeva che trascinava la squadra, partita da capitano vero!


----------



## Nivre (25 Novembre 2012)

Prestazione MONUMENTALE.

Grande Monto!


----------



## Blu71 (25 Novembre 2012)

Capitano con merito.


----------



## The P (25 Novembre 2012)

grandissimo e non mi stupisce affatto.

Non l'ho mai capita questa sua nomea di "sonnolivo" o di mezzo giocatore.

Mi ricordo una partita Montolivo VS Liverpool in cui vinse da solo giocando per 10


----------



## The P (25 Novembre 2012)

Appena intervistato su MP, ha detto: "E' il giorno più bello della mia carriera calcistica"


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Novembre 2012)

monumentale,immenso,statuario,sono senza parole e chi l'avrebbe mai detto


----------



## Francy (26 Novembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> grandissimo e non mi stupisce affatto.
> 
> Non l'ho mai capita questa sua nomea di "sonnolivo" o di mezzo giocatore.
> 
> Mi ricordo una partita Montolivo VS Liverpool in cui vinse da solo giocando per 10



Io credo che non sia un Campione, ma ho sempre pensato una cosa. Negli ultimi anni a Firenze ha giocato male perchè l'unico con una certa qualità e quindi pressato molto. In più la squadra viola fino a quest'anno non si muoveva bene in campo. Anzi, erano tutti fermi, e un regista non può giocare bene con una squadra ferma...


----------



## Jino (26 Novembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Appena intervistato su MP, ha detto: "E' il giorno più bello della mia carriera calcistica"



Sicuramente, dopo la finale europea, questo è il suo punto più alto. Vincere contro la Juve, da capitano del Milan, con una grande prestazione.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (26 Novembre 2012)

Questo ha due palle giganti altro che Dormolivo...


----------



## sheva90 (26 Novembre 2012)

La fascia l'ha gasato, non poco...


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Novembre 2012)

clamore


----------



## Prinz (26 Novembre 2012)

io e [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] lo sostenevamo già 3-4 anni or sono  Molti gli imputavano scarsa personalità, invece sta dimostrando l'esatto contrario. E' un ottimo giocatore, l'unica pecca è il suo scarso dinamismo (o meglio, la sua scarsa rapidità)


----------



## 2515 (26 Novembre 2012)

Ha tirato fuori il fegato, quello del giocatore di media squadra che ha la grande occasione della sua vita e che se la vuole prendere tutta. Da capitano si è sentito molto responsabilizzato, grandissima rivelazione.


----------



## tamba84 (26 Novembre 2012)

con calma senza strafare ma un giocatore cosi è utile nei nostrti meccanismi anche se non è appariscente.


----------



## DexMorgan (26 Novembre 2012)

Ieri sera andava a prendersi ogni tipo di pallone, grande.


----------



## Frikez (26 Novembre 2012)

senza personalità


----------



## prebozzio (26 Novembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> io e [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] lo sostenevamo già 3-4 anni or sono  Molti gli imputavano scarsa personalità, invece sta dimostrando l'esatto contrario. E' un ottimo giocatore, l'unica pecca è il suo scarso dinamismo (o meglio, la sua scarsa rapidità)


Grande!


----------



## Bawert (26 Novembre 2012)

Al 90 stanchissimo e continuava a scattare...


----------



## Alkampfer (26 Novembre 2012)

io devo ammettere che dubitavo seriamente su di lui, e devo ammettere a questo punto che mi ha fatto ricredere.
bello sbagliare in questo caso!


----------



## Graxx (26 Novembre 2012)

questo è un grande centrocampista...quantità e qualità...pochi caxxi è stato un super colpo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Novembre 2012)

Pornodivo


----------



## prebozzio (26 Novembre 2012)

C'erano topic su Montolivo storici nella nostra vecchia casa su forumfree... ne ricordo uno epico su Montolivo all'Inter di un paio d'anni fa


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Novembre 2012)

grande scelta metterlo capitano... forza Monto


----------



## Tobi (27 Novembre 2012)

Avessimo 3 montolivo a centrocampo piuttosto che i nocerino i de jong i muntati e i flamini


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Novembre 2012)

Il liiiidder campitano sino alla fine


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Novembre 2012)

ci bastava semplicemente avere un aquilani o un borja valero in più e avremmo un centrocampo quantomeno degno di giocare nel milan

de jong
montolivo-aquilani/borja valero

non era impossibile ***.zo..bestemmie copiose


----------



## Harvey (27 Novembre 2012)

Secondo me Borja Valero non è meglio di Nocerino e/o Muntari. Detto ciò spero che Riccardo si confermi a questi livelli per un buon periodo, ha preso in mano il centrocampo con grande personalità!


----------



## James Watson (27 Novembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> io e [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] lo sostenevamo già 3-4 anni or sono  Molti gli imputavano scarsa personalità, invece sta dimostrando l'esatto contrario. E' un ottimo giocatore, l'unica pecca è il suo scarso dinamismo (o meglio, la sua scarsa rapidità)



Ehi! e a me dove mi lasci!!?!? 
Contento di questo inizio del Monto, mi spiace soltanto perché ogni volta che penso che se a fianco a lui avessimo un altro centrocampista con i piedi buoni.......


----------



## Frikez (27 Novembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Secondo me Borja Valero non è meglio di Nocerino e/o Muntari.



Valero ha un'intelligenza tattica che quei 2 si sognano..non lo vedi mai provare un dribbling al limite dell'area o gettare al vento dei contropiedi in superiorità numerica per provare dei tiri senza senso. Gioca semplice e ha un'ottima tecnica di base..con Pizarro si trova a meraviglia, ad avercelo uno così a centrocampo..così Montolivo avrebbe finalmente qualcuno con i piedi decenti a cui passare la palla.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Novembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Secondo me Borja Valero non è meglio di Nocerino e/o Muntari. Detto ciò spero che Riccardo si confermi a questi livelli per un buon periodo, ha preso in mano il centrocampo con grande personalità!



Borja Valero vale 10 Nocerino e Muntari, non scherziamo ragazzi


----------



## Harvey (27 Novembre 2012)

Io non lo ricordo al Villareal e ho solo visto la Fiorentina qualche volta quest'anno, però non mi è sembrato questo fenomeno dipinto da molti, magari mi sbaglio perché come detto non l'ho seguito assiduamente...


----------



## Doctore (27 Novembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Borja Valero vale 10 Nocerino e Muntari, non scherziamo ragazzi


Come paragonare c.ronaldo e thiago silva---son 2 ruoli diversi.Non e' che chi gioca a centrcampo fanno tutti le stesse cose.


----------



## sheva90 (27 Novembre 2012)

Per ora e' la rivelazione della campagna acquisti.


----------



## Frikez (27 Novembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Come paragonare c.ronaldo e thiago silva---son 2 ruoli diversi.Non e' che chi gioca a centrcampo fanno tutti le stesse cose.



Valero è un centrocampista completo che sa fare molto bene entrambi le fasi, Muntari e Nocerino no..non è che stiamo paragonando un terzino ad un trequartista.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Novembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Valero è un centrocampista completo che sa fare molto bene entrambi le fasi, Muntari e Nocerino no..non è che stiamo paragonando un terzino ad un trequartista.


totalmente d'accordo

se valer non fosse spagnolo sarebbe convocato tranquillamente in qualunque nazionale esistente sulla faccia della terra,centrocampista cmpleto e dall'intelligenza tattica come pochi ce ne sono in giro


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Novembre 2012)

Non ha comunque la personalità di Pirlo. Nel Milan, comunque, ci può giocare tranquillamente.
Montolivo - Nocerino - Ambro/De Jong sarebbe il nostro miglior centrocampo possibile.


----------



## Francy (27 Novembre 2012)

Secondo me se schieriamo Muntari possiamo migliorare ancora un pò. A me Nocerino piace per il carattere che ha, e nell'ultima gara ha anche svolto bene i compiti difensivi, ma secondo me il nostro centrocampo migliore è Montolivo - De Jong - Muntari


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (27 Novembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Borja Valero vale 10 Nocerino e Muntari, non scherziamo ragazzi



Oppure semplicemente hanno qualità differenti? Nocerino è un mastino, uno " stopper ", uno di quelli che si butta nella ressa dell'area e ti fa il gol su sponda, ed è comunque discretamente bravo con la palla tra i piedi. Borja Valero fa gioco, fa girare palla, ma non è bravo a coprire quanto Noce, per esempio, e nemmeno quanto Muntari.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Novembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Secondo me Borja Valero non è meglio di Nocerino e/o Muntari.



Ti è scappato un "non" di troppo 
Valero insieme a Montolivo con De Jong davanti alla difesa sarebbe,in Serie A,un centrocampo secondo solo a quello della Juve.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Novembre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Oppure semplicemente hanno qualità differenti? Nocerino è un mastino, uno " stopper ", uno di quelli che si butta nella ressa dell'area e ti fa il gol su sponda, ed è comunque discretamente bravo con la palla tra i piedi. Borja Valero fa gioco, fa girare palla, ma non è bravo a coprire quanto Noce, per esempio, e nemmeno quanto Muntari.



stai scherzando spero,ho visto molte partite della fiorentina quest'anno e posso assicurarti che valero è un tuttofare,sa far girare palla si,ma è uno che corre come un mulo per tutta la partita,tanto è vero che fisicamente sembra una maratoneta se notate,nella partita con la juve(dominata dalla fiorentina) si dedicò sopratutto a contrastare e difendere e poi a smistare su pizarro che è il vero creatore di gioco dei viola,e adesso con aquilani si dedicherà ancora ri più a quella fase,in quanto il romano è un giocatore molto più offensivo dello spagnolo,se lo chiamano "Tutto Valero" a firenze ci sarà un motivo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Novembre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Oppure semplicemente hanno qualità differenti? Nocerino è un mastino, uno " stopper ", uno di quelli che si butta nella ressa dell'area e ti fa il gol su sponda, ed è comunque discretamente bravo con la palla tra i piedi. Borja Valero fa gioco, fa girare palla, ma non è bravo a coprire quanto Noce, per esempio, e nemmeno quanto Muntari.



In realtà Nocerino non è bravo nemmeno a fermare l'azione avversaria


----------



## Jino (27 Novembre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Oppure semplicemente hanno qualità differenti? Nocerino è un mastino, uno " stopper ", uno di quelli che si butta nella ressa dell'area e ti fa il gol su sponda, ed è comunque discretamente bravo con la palla tra i piedi. Borja Valero fa gioco, fa girare palla, ma non è bravo a coprire quanto Noce, per esempio, e nemmeno quanto Muntari.



Che Nocerino sia uno stopper, una recupera palloni è un mito da sfatare nella maniera più assoluta. Numeri alla mano eh. Montolivo per dire recupera 10 volte tanto i palloni che recupera Nocerino in una partita. 

Valero per dire non ha grandi capacità in interdizione, ma è bravissimo a coprire gli spazi e le linee di passaggio e grazie a tali doti è anche bravo a recuperare palla e ripartire.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Novembre 2012)

quoto totalmente gli ultimi 2 post


----------



## Frikez (27 Novembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ti è scappato un "non" di troppo
> Valero insieme a Montolivo con De Jong davanti alla difesa sarebbe,in Serie A,un centrocampo secondo solo a quello della Juve.




Secondo me molti non hanno seguito le partite della Viola, Valero dei 5 centrocampisti è quello che si fa più di tutti il mazzo e spesso va a coprire i buchi lasciati dagli altri..non è un fenomeno ma è il classico giocatore magari poco appariscente che in una squadra non può mancare.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Novembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Secondo me molti non hanno seguito le partite della Viola, Valero dei 5 centrocampisti è quello che si fa più di tutti il mazzo e spesso va a coprire i buchi lasciati dagli altri..non è un fenomeno ma è il classico giocatore magari poco appariscente che in una squadra non può mancare.



quoto tutto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Novembre 2012)

È come se chi sente dire dagli altri che Valero è forte si senta poi in dovere di smentirlo, come se gli elogi a Valero si basassero sul richiamo mediatico. No. Valero è un giocatore moderno, nel senso che sa recuperare palle, non alla maniera classica, cioè azzannando le caviglie ma con intelligenza, ha poi tanta tecnica che gli permette di impostare, se c'è un termine per definirlo, quello sarebbe "intelligente".
Detto questo non confondiamolo con Nocerino o chicchessia del nostro centrocampo, Valero lo andrei a prendere anche domani mattina.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (27 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Che Nocerino sia uno stopper, una recupera palloni è un mito da sfatare nella maniera più assoluta. Numeri alla mano eh. Montolivo per dire recupera 10 volte tanto i palloni che recupera Nocerino in una partita.
> 
> Valero per dire non ha grandi capacità in interdizione, ma è bravissimo a coprire gli spazi e le linee di passaggio e grazie a tali doti è anche bravo a recuperare palla e ripartire.



Io credo che una stagione come l'ultima di Nocerino, Valero non l'abbia mai fatta. Detto questo, io sono contento delle ultime prestazioni di Nocerino e non vedo in lui il problema di questo Milan. 

E comunque vedete? E' sempre colpa della società, se tenevamo Aquilani non eravamo neanche qui a discutere


----------



## prebozzio (27 Novembre 2012)

Io ho visto tutte le partite della Fiorentina, la mia seconda squadra. Borja Valero è un trottolino tuttofare: presente in ripiegamento difensivo, bravo ad andare in soccorso a chi ha la palla ed è in difficoltà, vede bene lo sviluppo dell'azione, sa fare precisi cambi di campo e si inserisce negli spazi. Ottimi il dribbling, il senso della posizione e il passaggio. Unica pecca è che per ora sta sbagliando molto in fase di conclusione, ma nel complesso sta giocando alla grande.

E' vero, Nocerino e Muntari sono giocatori diversi, ma perché meno completi. Per dinamismo e qualità tecniche Borja sarebbe perfetto per noi.


----------



## carletto (27 Novembre 2012)

sono d'accordo con Jino, Valero copre i buchi, Montolivo recupera i palloni


----------



## Jino (27 Novembre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Io credo che una stagione come l'ultima di Nocerino, Valero non l'abbia mai fatta. Detto questo, io sono contento delle ultime prestazioni di Nocerino e non vedo in lui il problema di questo Milan.
> 
> E comunque vedete? E' sempre colpa della società, se tenevamo Aquilani non eravamo neanche qui a discutere



Non sono d'accordo, la scorsa stagione di Nocerino è stata ottima solamente per il numero di goal realizzati, in questo senso si Valero una cifra del genere non l'ha mai raggiunta. Ma se parliamo poi concretamente di rendimento sul rettangolo di gioco il paragone non sussiste nemmeno, lo spagnolo è un giocatore di tutt'altra pasta. 

Poi certo, non è Nocerino il problema del Milan, è un giocatore che può dare il suo contributo, è un professionista serio ed in questo senso va recuperato da questo pessimo avvio di stagione. Ma magari avercelo noi un Valero, non lo dico per questo inizio in maglia viola, da anni lo dico che è un giocatore poco reclamizzato ma fantastico. E' un '85, ha 27 anni, andava preso senza se e senza ma a 7 mln.

Se il ragazzo in nazionale non gioca è solo perchè in quel ruolo ci sono mostri sacri quali Iniesta, Xavi, Fabregas, Silva.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Novembre 2012)

Nocerino è uno dei problemi del Milan, ci vuole un altro bravo coi piedi se si gioca a tre in mezzo, o comunque almeno con un minimo di capacità di impostazione, in questo gli è superiore anche Muntari.


----------



## 2515 (27 Novembre 2012)

Noi dovremmo avere uno Strootman, un Nainggolan nel ruolo di Nocerino, ora Noce si è ripreso e ha ricominciato a correre ma con i piedi è quello che è.
Anche Clasie non mi dispiacerebbe affatto, è un piccoletto ma difende il pallone da quelli che sono il doppio di lui e ha una grande visione di gioco, in più costa poco ed è giovanissimo. Però anche lanciare Cristante non sarebbe male, difensivamente si potevano aveere dei dubbi ma in primavera se serve gioca bene pure da difensore centrale. Spero, come penso, che allegri lo farà giocare con lo zenit, anche se per un po', così da integrarlo bene visto che è uno che il prossimo anno giocherà regolarmente in prima squadra.


----------



## Frikez (27 Novembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io ho visto tutte le partite della Fiorentina, la mia seconda squadra. Borja Valero è un trottolino tuttofare: presente in ripiegamento difensivo, bravo ad andare in soccorso a chi ha la palla ed è in difficoltà, vede bene lo sviluppo dell'azione, sa fare precisi cambi di campo e si inserisce negli spazi. Ottimi il dribbling, il senso della posizione e il passaggio. Unica pecca è che per ora sta sbagliando molto in fase di conclusione, ma nel complesso sta giocando alla grande.
> 
> E' vero, Nocerino e Muntari sono giocatori diversi, ma perché meno completi. Per dinamismo e qualità tecniche Borja sarebbe perfetto per noi.



ottima analisi! 






_a tratti_ sembra di vedere Nocerino


----------



## Jaqen (1 Dicembre 2012)

Uscito Montolivo abbiamo smesso di giocare.


----------



## Prinz (20 Gennaio 2013)

Io gli voglio bene


----------



## Jino (20 Gennaio 2013)

E' sempre in posizione, mette presenza in mezzo al campo, recupera tanti palloni. E' forse l'unico centrocampista del Milan degno di essere chiamato tale.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Gennaio 2013)

Una delle migliori partite di Montolivo, soprattutto perchè non è il suo ruolo e gli è stato chiesto di dedicarsi più alla copertura che alla manovra ma è stato bravissimo in entrambe le fasi

Attento, spesso in anticipo, cattivo, mai falloso, determinante

La fascia da capitano la merita molto più lui che il pelato


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Gennaio 2013)

oggi ha giocato con una generosità degna del miglior ambrosini.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Gennaio 2013)

Cuore, lotta, piede, testa

Capitano meritato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Gennaio 2013)

Sei stato una piacevole sorpresa Riccardo. E sono sicuro che si riconfermerà perché sta mostrando tutte le sue qualità, non gliele sta tirando fuori un altro(Ibra-Nocerino).


----------



## The Ripper (20 Gennaio 2013)

Sbaglia troppi passaggi, ma in quella posizione può fare il salto di qualità


----------



## 2515 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Molto bene ma secondo me non va continuato in quel ruolo, perché oggi era pressato, è vero. Ma da un solo avversario, il trequartista o l'attaccante. Contro un centrocampo più in linea e folto avrebbe 2 avversari contro e non ha la velocità di pensiero e di gamba per reggere una simile pressione. Abbiamo visto lo stesso Pirlo come andava da noi con due che lo pressavano, si era spento inesorabilmente. In un centrocampo a 3 Montolivo deve stare mezzala, può permetterselo quando gli avversari hanno un centrocampo a 3 o a rombo, non gioca davanti alla difesa, non è il suo ruolo.


----------



## Graxx (20 Gennaio 2013)

giocatore importante...leader silenzioso...complimenti ragazzo...continua cosi...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Gennaio 2013)

è da giugno che è diventanto un Campione


----------



## Canonista (29 Gennaio 2013)

Belle parole di Montolivo su Italia 1


----------



## iceman. (29 Gennaio 2013)

A me continua a non convincere del tutto


----------



## Jino (29 Gennaio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Belle parole di Montolivo su Italia 1



Cos'ha detto?


----------



## Canonista (29 Gennaio 2013)

Il sunto di ciò che ha detto è che lui è felicissimo di essere al Milan ma allo stesso tempo non è completamente soddisfatto perché dice di sapere di poter dare di più e afferma, giustamente, di non aver ancora fatto nulla per meritarsi la maglia rossonera e quindi un'eventuale conferma.
Anche lui spera che El e Niang possano crescere insieme e si trova bene col loro modo di giocare. Ha detto che serve almeno un centrale di carattere e un altro centrocampista (che sappia almeno accarezzare il pallone, intendeva dire, secondo me).

Comunque al di là di tutto mi è sembrato molto umile e propenso al sacrificio, bene così.


----------



## runner (30 Gennaio 2013)

si però il prossmo anno bisogna assolutamente prenderne un altro come lui.....


----------



## MarcoReus (30 Gennaio 2013)

il nostro top player!


----------



## Graxx (30 Gennaio 2013)

io lo continuerei a povare come mediano davanti alla difesa....ha le qualità e l'intelligenza per crescere e diventare importante in quel ruolo....stessa cosa per boa...mezz'ala sinistra può solo crescere...servirebbe uno bravo al posto di flamini/nocerino di turno...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Febbraio 2013)

bene pure oggi...non farti ammonire troppo che senza di te è triste a centrocampo


----------



## Jino (3 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> bene pure oggi...non farti ammonire troppo che senza di te è triste a centrocampo



A Cagliari è aimè squalificato.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Montolivo-El Shaarawy-Balotelli.
I migliori del Milan e della nazionale.


----------



## jaws (3 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> A Cagliari è aimè squalificato.



Meglio così con il Cagliari possiamo fare a meno di lui, nelle partite successive no


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Febbraio 2013)

ieri ha giocavo bene, e merito pure di quei tre li davanti che non sprecano i suoi palloni.


----------



## Jino (4 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Meglio così con il Cagliari possiamo fare a meno di lui, nelle partite successive no



Purtroppo io credo non si possa fare sempre a meno di lui, per il semplice fatto che è l'unico centrocampista di livello a disposizione. Ieri sera guardacaso quand'è calato Riccardo è calato tutto il Milan. E' troppo importante per noi.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (4 Febbraio 2013)

strong!


----------



## honestsimula (4 Febbraio 2013)

non mi e' mai piaciuto, preferisco flamini o traore piuttosto, forse e' persino peggio di aquilani. via subito.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Febbraio 2013)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> non mi e' mai piaciuto, preferisco flamini o traore piuttosto, forse e' persino peggio di aquilani. via subito.



Sei serio?


----------



## honestsimula (4 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Sei serio?



Si kurt, non ha mai combinato niente alla fiorentina, figuriamoci cosa potra fare con noi, sbaglia spesso cose elementari e manca di corsa e lucidita', mi spiace perche' le cose migliore le ha fatte vedere da mezz'ala e da noi per forza di cose e' costretto a fare il regista.


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Febbraio 2013)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> non mi e' mai piaciuto, preferisco flamini o traore piuttosto, forse e' persino peggio di aquilani. via subito.


Non sono affatto d'accordo,e lo dice un non fan del Monto.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Febbraio 2013)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> Si kurt, non ha mai combinato niente alla fiorentina, figuriamoci cosa potra fare con noi, sbaglia spesso cose elementari e manca di corsa e lucidita', mi spiace perche' le cose migliore le ha fatte vedere da mezz'ala e da noi per forza di cose e' costretto a fare il regista.



Mah, anche a me non fa impazzire. Però preferirgli Flamini e Traorè mi sembra un po' troppo.


----------



## jaws (4 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Sei serio?



Ma certo che non è serio, solo pensando che poteva essere serio sicuramente hai offeso la sua intelligenza


----------



## honestsimula (4 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ma certo che non è serio, solo pensando che poteva essere serio sicuramente hai offeso la sua intelligenza



Il bello del calcio, forse, e' proprio la diversita' d'opinione, cosi' come tu tifi una squadra e io un altra, posso avere una brutta opinione su Montolivo e tu su Traore.


----------



## Pivellino (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ottimo come al solito ma si sta consumando..


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Solo io lo vedo benissimo anche e soprattutto da centrale ?
Perchè alla fine fa filtro in mezzo, anche se così è un pò più lontano dalla porta ma più al centro del gioco.


----------



## honestsimula (4 Febbraio 2013)

Il ruolo di mediano quest'anno doveva essere di Dejong o all'occorrenza Ambrosini o Muntari, fortuna ha voluto che si sfasciano tutti e 3 ogni starnuto e quindi ci dobbiamo sorbire Montolivo smistatore, che non e' il suo ruolo e si vede per uno che fa il trequartista o al massimo la mezz'ala.


----------



## jaws (4 Febbraio 2013)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> Il bello del calcio, forse, e' proprio la diversita' d'opinione, cosi' come tu tifi una squadra e io un altra, posso avere una brutta opinione su Montolivo e tu su Traore.



Credevo fossi tifoso del Milan.
In questo caso chiedo scusa


----------



## honestsimula (4 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Credevo fossi tifoso del Milan.
> In questo caso chiedo scusa



Certo che sono del milan, era una metafora.


----------



## runner (4 Febbraio 2013)

sapete ragaz che nella posizione davanti alla difesa mi sta piacendo tantissimo......

alla fine deve correre forse un po' meno e giocando sempre questo gli permette di essere più lucido e poi con i tre attaccanti riesce spesso a fare ottimi lanci!!


----------



## folletto (4 Febbraio 2013)

ma per la prossima sarà squalificato? E chi gioca, Salomon?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Purtroppo io credo non si possa fare sempre a meno di lui, per il semplice fatto che è l'unico centrocampista di livello a disposizione. Ieri sera guardacaso quand'è calato Riccardo è calato tutto il Milan. E' troppo importante per noi.



si però meglio non averlo contro il Cagliari che contro le "grandi"


----------



## Prinz (4 Febbraio 2013)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> non mi e' mai piaciuto, preferisco flamini o traore piuttosto, forse e' persino peggio di aquilani. via subito.



se vabbè


----------



## Serginho (4 Febbraio 2013)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> non mi e' mai piaciuto, preferisco flamini o traore piuttosto, forse e' persino peggio di aquilani. via subito.


Ne ho lette tante, ma questa finisce direttamente al primo posto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Febbraio 2013)

invece secondo me ha fatto il salto di qualità...da mezzo giocatore è diventato un Campione...da 6 mesi circa...dall'Europeo


----------



## prd7 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Sta giocando benissimo, ma una volta che rientra De Jong (l'anno prox) chi gioca li?


----------



## AndreaDeluxe (4 Febbraio 2013)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> non mi e' mai piaciuto, preferisco flamini o traore piuttosto, forse e' persino peggio di aquilani. via subito.



no dai, traorè e flamini no. 

comunque ero scettico su Montolivo, mi sta smentendo e son felice. certo che nel nostro centrocampo attuale a brillare ci vuol poco...


----------



## BB7 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ieri ha sbagliato e perso una quantità di palloni che solo Bojan ha fatto peggio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ha perso UN pallone perchè Amelia gliel'ha buttato addosso e ha provato il controllo di tacco, ma ha fatto una grande partita


----------



## iceman. (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ne' carne ne' pesce...boh


----------



## BB7 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ha perso UN pallone perchè Amelia gliel'ha buttato addosso e ha provato il controllo di tacco, ma ha fatto una grande partita



Giuro che se non fossi tanto pigro ti andrei a cercare il video con la partita completa e ti elencherei tutte le volte che perde la palla o sbaglia i passaggi... FIDATI che non ne ha perso solo uno ANZI...


Anzi ho pure trovato 2 torrent con la partita intera se ti interessa te li passo cosi guardi tu stesso quanti ne perde lol XD


----------



## jaws (4 Febbraio 2013)

qui ci sono le statistiche: http://www.legaseriea.it/it/serie-a-tim/match-report/-/match-report/Milan-Udinese/47741
Montolivo è quello che ha più passaggi riusciti, ben 59.
Inoltre è primo anche per le palle recuperate: 24


----------



## BB7 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Peccato che per passaggi riusciti si contano pure i classici retropassaggi che fanno i centrocampisti centrali coi difensori... difatti a seguire ci sono dei difensori nella lista e se si guarda le partite precedenti a fare più passaggi sono stati i vari Abate o Constant... è una questione di QUALITA' più che di quantità direi...


----------



## jaws (4 Febbraio 2013)

Potresti fare il politico...
Resta il fatto che le opinioni possono variare ma i numeri non mentono, Montolivo nel Milan è quello che tocca più palloni e quindi è naturale che, se non ti chiami Xavi, sei fai più passaggi di tutti qualcuno lo puoi anche sbagliare.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (4 Febbraio 2013)

Decente nel primo tempo, nel secondo tempo ha commesso molti errori, nel complesso una partita non brillante anche a mio avviso. Ieri il migliore di centrocampo è stato Flamini, non sempre preciso ma molto dinamico principalmente nel primo tempo.
A parziale giustificazione del Monto c'è che gioca in un ruolo non suo e che lui non ama. Per ora pero' non ci sono alternative.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Inoltre è primo anche per le palle recuperate: 24



Non è la prima volta che è in testa, io pensavo fosse perchè un po' sapeva randellare, in realtà legge il gioco come pochi e va sempre sul passaggio, ne intercetta una marea, fondamentale, ti fa ripartire l'azione più alta.


E' stato anche primo nella classifica totale della A un anno.


----------



## BB7 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Si ma sinceramente mi pare il minimo il fatto che tocchi più palloni... alla fine si trova in una squadra di falegnami ed è stato preso proprio per dare "qualità"... in parte a lui non vedo i Pirlo o i Ronaldinho quindi è ovvio che vengono date a lui le redini del gioco ma a ME per ora non mi ha convinto. Ha fatto un paio di buone partite non c'è dubbio ma mi aspettavo qualcosa di più dal punto di vista della qualità.


----------



## Francy (5 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque i passaggi sbagliati sono 8 su un totale di 68 passaggi.


----------



## Albijol (5 Febbraio 2013)

Montolivo è l'unico centrocampista bravo che abbiamo, buona quantità e buona qualità. Non è un campione, ma mi sembra ingiusto criticarlo.


----------



## Francy (5 Febbraio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Montolivo è l'unico centrocampista bravo che abbiamo, buona quantità e buona qualità. Non è un campione, ma mi sembra ingiusto criticarlo.



Chiaramente non è un regista fra i primi al mondo, però è tutto ciò che abbiamo e sta giocando bene.


----------



## jaws (5 Febbraio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Comunque i passaggi sbagliati sono 8 su un totale di 68 passaggi.



e come ho già detto in precedenza, i numeri non sbagliano


----------



## Canonista (5 Febbraio 2013)

Criticarlo per l'ultima partita è davvero ingiusto. 
Io ho visto un Montolivo che innescava le azioni, reattivo, sempre pronto a contrastare gli avversari.


----------



## DennyJersey (5 Febbraio 2013)

Sta facendo molto bene ultimamente. Sembra addirittura in crescita. Speriamo.


----------



## Jino (6 Febbraio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Criticarlo per l'ultima partita è davvero ingiusto.
> Io ho visto un Montolivo che innescava le azioni, reattivo, sempre pronto a contrastare gli avversari.



Montolivo finchè aveva energia è stato forse il migliore in campo. Ha tenuto in piedi il centrocampo da solo.


----------



## 2515 (6 Febbraio 2013)

speriamo che tragga beneficio dalla squalifica per tornare fresco, presto ci saranno partite dure.


----------



## Hammer (6 Febbraio 2013)

Montolivo nel Milan è l'unico centrocampista degno di tale nome.


----------



## Albijol (10 Febbraio 2013)

Voglio proprio vedere se avete ancora il coraggio di criticare il Monto dopo lo scempio visto oggi senza di lui. Senza Pornodivo SIAMO PUPU' allo stato liquido.


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2013)

Lo si sapeva che oggi si sarebbe sentita la mancanza. Da tecnica, manovra e peso al centrocampo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ha avuto modo di rifiatare, speriamo che adesso riesca a reggere Parma-Barça-Inter a ritmi elevati. Giocatore fondamentale.


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2013)

Montolivo ha grande resistenza. Piuttosto è uno che fatica a trovare la miglior condizione, quando rimane fermo perde brillantezza, è uno di quelli che più gioca e meglio sta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Febbraio 2013)

ottima partita


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ottima partita



La sua assenza a Cagliari si sentiva.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La sua assenza a Cagliari si sentiva.



eccome...anche quella di Constant


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> eccome...anche quella di Constant



Certo, Constant si impegna davvero tanto.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Febbraio 2013)

si merita in pieno la fascia per il dopo ambro. 

ci mette sempre grandissima generosità, e quella bomba sul finale...


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Febbraio 2013)

si e sentita la sua mancanza a cagliari, se segnava quelo gol mamma mia


----------



## The Ripper (15 Febbraio 2013)

non un top player ma fondamentale per caratteristiche. ne avessimo un altro...!!


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2013)

Sapevo che le sue doti erano queste, ma non mi sarei mai aspettato al Milan si consacrasse e le tirasse fuori. M'ha stupito, leader.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Febbraio 2013)

E se giocasse sempre davanti alla difesa ?


Boateng - Montolivo - Muntari 


Secondo me è un bel terzetto


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2013)

Ha le capacità per giocare davanti la difesa come ieri sera, però per me è un pò sprecato, per il semplice fatto che lui è un giocatore di corsa e li in mezzo lo vedo un pò sprecato. 

Montolivo gli ho da sempre visto fare le migliori partite quando gioca mediano nel 4-2-3-1. Anche alla viola in quel modulo aveva un rendimento da top. Anche quest'anno quando ha giocato li con De Jong ha fatto grandissime partite.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sapevo che le sue doti erano queste, ma non mi sarei mai aspettato al Milan si consacrasse e le tirasse fuori. M'ha stupito, leader.



Stavo pensando... l'Europpeo giocato lo ha trasformato completamente..sta facendo una grandissima stagione ma poi vogliamo parlare di quanti palloni recupera? Certo se avesse gente vicino che sapesse giocare a calcio


----------



## prebozzio (16 Febbraio 2013)

Riccardino mio


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Stavo pensando... l'Europpeo giocato lo ha trasformato completamente..sta facendo una grandissima stagione ma poi vogliamo parlare di quanti palloni recupera? Certo se avesse gente vicino che sapesse giocare a calcio



Ma non solo l'europeo, anche l'anno scorso con la Fiorentina nonostante fosse stata una stagione in un ambiente ostico l'aveva fatta ad alti livelli, non risparmiandosi mai. 

Ho un mio caro amico tifoso della Fiorentina, a Montolivo ha sempre rimproverato la continuità, giocatore troppo altalenante per esser considerato grande. 
Quest'anno invece tranne il primo mese con il freno tirato, per motivi fisici, Riccardo ha dimostrato anche quella continuità che gli era sempre mancata. 

Parliamoci chiaro, è un giocatore che se sta bene è un top a livello europeo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2013)

Io per l'anno prossimo vorrei un: Acquisto-De Jong-Montolivo.


----------



## smallball (16 Febbraio 2013)

sempre piu' decisivo sempre piu' indispensabile,un acquisto super


----------



## Frikez (16 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io per l'anno prossimo vorrei un: Acquisto-De Jong-Montolivo.



Bastian


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Bastian


Se tu lo compri, io lo vado a prendere


----------



## Frikez (16 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se tu lo compri, io lo vado a prendere



Prepara i caschi allora


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Prepara i caschi allora


La grigliata la fai tu ? Io c'ho già le casse di crodino


----------



## Graxx (16 Febbraio 2013)

io per l'anno prossimo proverei un acquisto montolivo e poi o boa o se lo cediamo nainngolan...


----------



## Frikez (16 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La grigliata la fai tu ? Io c'ho già le casse di crodino



Se insisti 

Nainggolan va al Napoli, scordiamocelo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Se insisti
> 
> Nainggolan va al Napoli, scordiamocelo.


Magari Radja. Nainggolan-De Jong-Montolivo credo che sarebbe tanta roba.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Febbraio 2013)

Tra i migliori al mondo, è davvero completissimo


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Febbraio 2013)

Uno dei migliori parametri zero presi di recente.


----------



## Lollo interista (16 Febbraio 2013)

Mi ha sorpreso


----------



## pennyhill (16 Febbraio 2013)

Paradossalmente per uno che è nato trequartista, è in fase di supporto offensivo che potrebbe dare di più.
Come dicono in Inghilterra, un bel centrocampista Box-to-box, come Gerrard e Lampard, ma gli servirebbe quel pizzico di dinamismo in più, cosa che non s’inventa.


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Bastian



Bastian e Riccardo sono due calciatori molto simili, sopratutto per posizione in campo. Non credo sia il tedesco ciò che ci serve, certo non sono qui a dire che non sia dannatamente forte. Intendo che se proprio si dovesse fare un investimento di quel calibro lo farei per uno con le caratteristiche di Hamsik, quello ci servirebbe la in mediana.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente per uno che è nato trequartista, è in fase di supporto offensivo che potrebbe dare di più.
> Come dicono in Inghilterra, un bel centrocampista Box-to-box, come Gerrard e Lampard, ma gli servirebbe quel pizzico di dinamismo in più, cosa che non s’inventa.



Lui stesso ha detto di non poter giocare sulla trequarti, proprio per la sua mancanza di velocità, non certo di dinamismo che secondo me ne ha parecchio, ma è proprio velocità e spunto a mancargli.


----------



## pennyhill (16 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bastian e Riccardo sono due calciatori molto simili, sopratutto per posizione in campo. Non credo sia il tedesco ciò che ci serve, certo non sono qui a dire che non sia dannatamente forte. Intendo che se proprio si dovesse fare un investimento di quel calibro lo farei per uno con le caratteristiche di Hamsik, quello ci servirebbe la in mediana.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Dinamismo lo intendo appunto anche come velocità, cambio di passo, Gerrard e Lampard erano (sono) atleti eccezionali, Montolivo è "solo" buono.


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2013)

Ma Montolivo, velocità a parte, secondo me è anche un giocatore atleticamente importante. Ha corsa, resistenza, forza. Non tutti i ruoli hanno come presupposto velocità e cambio di passo o addirittura tanti giocatori con l'intelligenza tattica non fanno nemmeno pesare il fatto di esser lenti. 

Secondo me per come e dove gioca Riccardo la velocità non serve. Anche Gerrard e Lampard per dire non sono mai stati due fulmini di guerra, bensì due giocatori dotati di un'intelligenza tattica fuori del comune.


----------



## Frikez (16 Febbraio 2013)

[MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] piacciono i falegnami alla Flamini


----------



## pennyhill (16 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma Montolivo, velocità a parte, secondo me è anche un giocatore atleticamente importante. Ha corsa, resistenza, forza. Non tutti i ruoli hanno come presupposto velocità e cambio di passo o addirittura tanti giocatori con l'intelligenza tattica non fanno nemmeno pesare il fatto di esser lenti.
> 
> Secondo me per come e dove gioca Riccardo la velocità non serve. Anche Gerrard e Lampard per dire non sono mai stati due fulmini di guerra, bensì due giocatori dotati di un'intelligenza tattica fuori del comune.




Sono d’accordo, per dire, uno come Makelele anche a 40 anni era un grande giocatore perché è stato uno dei centrocampisti più intelligenti degli ultimi 20 anni.
Io ne facevo una questione di appoggio alla manovra offensiva, di questo parlavo. Prendi Aquilani. Altra mezz’ala sicuramente non veloce, anzi, ma negli ultimi 20 metri sapeva rendersi utile.
Non è un caso che si dica che al Milan servirebbe un nuovo Seedorf, un giocatore in grado di coprire, intelligente come pochi, e che negli ultimi 20 metri riusciva a creare sempre qualcosa.

Sulla velocità di Gerrard e Lampard devi considerare un'altra cosa, il tonnellaggio, credo siano _leggermente_ più pesanti.


----------



## The P (16 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E se giocasse sempre davanti alla difesa ?
> 
> 
> Boateng - Montolivo - Muntari
> ...



Secondo me dovvremmo giocare così. Questo è il centrocampo titolare. 
Con Boa a destra però, non a sinistra.

Se ci avete fatto caso a destra è un altro giocatore. A sinistra fatica a rendere quanto dovrebbe.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Febbraio 2013)

con gente che sappia giocare il pallone accanto,renderebbe ancora di più


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Febbraio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Secondo me dovvremmo giocare così. Questo è il centrocampo titolare.
> Con Boa a destra però, non a sinistra.
> 
> Se ci avete fatto caso a destra è un altro giocatore. A sinistra fatica a rendere quanto dovrebbe.



Più che altro è Muntari che può stare solo a sinistra


----------



## Graxx (16 Febbraio 2013)

boa monto muntari....ha tutto per essere un signor centrocampo...


----------



## 2515 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io per l'anno prossimo vorrei un: Acquisto-De Jong-Montolivo.



Nainggolan - De Jong - Montolivo?


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me gli unici acquisto a centrocampo il prossimo anno sono Cristante e Valoti. 
E c'è anche De Jong, tre acquisti nello stesso reparto sono più che sufficienti.


----------



## Graxx (16 Febbraio 2013)

l'anno prossimo secondo me si punta anche su fossati...che ne dite????


----------



## Frikez (16 Febbraio 2013)

Fossati ha delle potenzialità ma non è ancora pronto, Valoti invece passerà la sua carriera in B o al limite in provincia in A, è scarsissimo e non sarà mai da Milan.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Fossati ha delle potenzialità ma non è ancora pronto, Valoti invece passerà la sua carriera in B o al limite in provincia in A, è scarsissimo e non sarà mai da Milan.



Ovviamente non parlavo sul serio, anche secondo me Valoti è scarsissimo.


----------



## robs91 (16 Febbraio 2013)

De Jong?Pietà...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Fuori lui si spegne il Milan, spero di non rivedere mai più lo scempio di centrocampo di Cagliari ...


----------



## Doctore (17 Febbraio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Fuori lui si spegne il Milan, spero di non rivedere mai più lo scempio di centrocampo di Cagliari ...


quali alternative c erano a cagliari?fare giocare bojan a centrocampo?ma siete impazziti?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2013)

Io credo che il giocatore abbia fatto il salto di qualità, è ancora troppo incostante, però non potrà che fargli bene giocare tutte le partite con noi. Mamma mia, che giocatore.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> quali alternative c erano a cagliari?fare giocare bojan a centrocampo?ma siete impazziti?


Mi riferisco all'immobilismo della società per rinforzare il centrocampo che, a parte Montolivo, non ha giocatori di livello che sappiano minimamente impostare un'idea di gioco.


----------



## tequilad (18 Febbraio 2013)

Fossati il prossimo anno titolare dubito fortemente...secondo me non ci sta...Valoti meno ancora!


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Febbraio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Fossati il prossimo anno titolare dubito fortemente...secondo me non ci sta...Valoti meno ancora!



No beh titolare no, ma secondo me in rosa ci può stare, soprattutto se non arriva qualcuno bravo in regia ( senza essere un fenomeno, basta che in rosa ci sia una riserva di Montolivo )


----------



## tequilad (18 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No beh titolare no, ma secondo me in rosa ci può stare, soprattutto se non arriva qualcuno bravo in regia ( senza essere un fenomeno, basta che in rosa ci sia una riserva di Montolivo )



Meglio Cristante allora


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Fossati e Valoti secondo me verranno usati come merce di scambio, non li vedo proprio adatti, anche come riserve, per una squadra come il Milan.
Quel che è certo è che un vice Montolivo serva come il pane.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Nainggolan - De Jong - Montolivo?



io vorrei un acquisto-montolivo-boateng


----------



## runner (18 Febbraio 2013)

Montolivo sta dimostrando tanto carattere!!
bravo bravo!!


----------



## Frikez (18 Febbraio 2013)

Capitan Futuro


----------



## 2515 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io vorrei un acquisto-montolivo-boateng



Ma sinceramente te sei rimasto a 10 anni fa con l'idea calcistica và, boateng è una m***a così come quello di cui hai l'avatar, così come lo era diventato quello che segue Super sul tuo nickname.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ma sinceramente te sei rimasto a 10 anni fa con l'idea calcistica và, boateng è una m***a così come quello di cui hai l'avatar, così come lo era diventato quello che segue Super sul tuo nickname.



boateng con la testa giusta da mezzala può fare strabene..


----------



## 2515 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> boateng con la testa giusta da mezzala può fare strabene..



Boateng con la testa giusta? C'è gente con un talento 2000 volte meglio di quello di boateng che ha fatto una carriera schifosa con una testa meglio della sua, e questo qua è montato come non mai, ha rotto e deve togliersi dalle balle, basta. Anche di recente ha detto di sentirsi un fantastista 10 trequartista tecnico, che se si ritrova davanti Boban si prende uno sputo in faccia che gli farebbe solo che bene a dire certe eresie.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Boateng con la testa giusta? C'è gente con un talento 2000 volte meglio di quello di boateng che ha fatto una carriera schifosa con una testa meglio della sua, e questo qua è montato come non mai, ha rotto e deve togliersi dalle balle, basta. Anche di recente ha detto di sentirsi un fantastista 10 trequartista tecnico, che se si ritrova davanti Boban si prende uno sputo in faccia che gli farebbe solo che bene a dire certe eresie.



lui abbina quantità e qualità che non hanno tutti, se giocasse con la giusta convinzione sarebbe uno dei migliori centrocampisti al mondo perchè è completo come giocatoe ma questo è solo la mia modestissima opionione..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me se ci arrivasse un'offerta buona per Boateng, io sarei contento di venderlo e usare i denari per comprare uno da Milan che sappia giocare a pallone a centrocampo. Solo Montolivo non basta assolutamente.


----------



## 2515 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lui abbina quantità e qualità che non hanno tutti, se giocasse con la giusta convinzione sarebbe uno dei migliori centrocampisti al mondo perchè è completo come giocatoe ma questo è solo la mia modestissima opionione..



ma con i se non ce ne facciamo nulla. Se Pato non avesse giocato 3 anni fa a Firenze ora saremmo con 2 stelle sul petto, se recoba avesse avuto più voglia di allenarsi sarebbe stato molto più abile, se van basten avesse avuto caviglie normali avrebbe vinto 7 palloni d'oro.Se Ronaldinho avesse avuto voglia di correre sarebbe stato un faro anche nel milan di allegri. Se Cassano avesse avuto un cervello sano sarebbe stato un pallone d'oro. Boateng è tre volte più montato di balotelli avendo un decimo del suo talento, se balotelli gioca male può farti vincere, se boateng gioca male è come giocare in 9, ed è come abbiamo giocato la stragrande maggioranza delle partite in cui lui era in campo. Questo è boateng, un montato che si crede ronaldinho, Boateng dovrebbe trarre ispirazione da un solo giocatore, che è vidal. Boateng nelle sue "migliori" partite di questa stagione era al livello di vidal quando quest'ultimo giocava male. E ho detto tutto, Vidal vale 30 volte Boateng, Vidal è un giocatore di calcio, è fondamentale quando Pirlo nella sua squadra. 

1) Topic di Montolivo e non Boateng
2) Basta parole censurate!!!!!
3) Hai un pm


----------



## jaws (19 Febbraio 2013)

Adesso usate anche il topic su Montolivo per offendere Boateng?


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2013)

[MENTION=107]2515[/MENTION] mp


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

MADO questo centrocampista è un mostro dai, è imbarazzante!! ma quanto forte è?????? Pazzesco pressing, recupera palloni, imposta leader mamma mia che partita stasera. Peccato che è diffidato


----------



## Canonista (20 Febbraio 2013)

Complimenti Monto, onnipresente a centrocampo.


----------



## Nivre (20 Febbraio 2013)

E il nostro miglior centrocampista, veramente grande cuore oggi. Bravo Monto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Febbraio 2013)

Montolivo > Iniesta.


----------



## 2515 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Stasera ha fatto il Pirlo, andare a scippare palla a Messi nell'1 vs 1, fare un sombrero a inesta, contrastare Xavi e il lancio per il secondo gol.. Monumentale.


----------



## Tobi (20 Febbraio 2013)

lo sapevo che era forte, ma non a questi livelli, tanta sicurezza in possesso di palla, e grande cuore quando c'è da recuperare palla.


----------



## Ale (20 Febbraio 2013)

molto molto bene montolivo stasera. Non me lo sarei aspettato.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (20 Febbraio 2013)

che giocatorereeee che giocatoreee!


----------



## Jino (20 Febbraio 2013)

Il nostro leader, sempre più sorpresa.


----------



## honestsimula (21 Febbraio 2013)

devo ricredermi su quello che ho detto di monto.
cmq resta il fatto che oggi ha giocato da interno non da mediano come sostengo ancora che non sia il suo ruolo.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Una prestazione davvero ottima.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Che ha combinato oggi ? Recuperato palloni, creato gioco contro il Barcellona...


----------



## Frikez (21 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Montolivo > Iniesta.





Migliore in campo comunque.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Migliore in campo comunque.


----------



## Sheldon92 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Eroe.


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (21 Febbraio 2013)

Tenetevi il vostro Pirlo,noi abbiamo Riccardo Montolivo!!!


----------



## Andrea89 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Grandissima prestazione.


----------



## 2515 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Adoro vedere un mezzo giocatore che si completa da noi. La continuità mancata gli ha impedito di migliorare quanto poteva, fosse venuto da noi prima.. Sta recuperando alla grande, se qualcuno ha ancora dei dubbi sul perché abbia già indossato la fascia..si faccia lobotomizzare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Il passaggio per Niang è una roba che Pirlo non immagina nemmeno nei suoi sogni più bagnati


----------



## jaws (21 Febbraio 2013)

Beh adesso non esageriamo, Pirlo di passaggi così ne ha fatti parecchi in carriera


----------



## pennyhill (21 Febbraio 2013)

Quel ******* immondo di Pirlo.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Quando lo abbiamo preso dalla Viola e non abbiamo riscattato Aquilani(anche se forse il suo riscatto poteva esserci,ma lasciamo stare l'argomento),credevo che il tutto fosse un upgrade ma non mi aspettavo un giocatore del genere.Monumentale,sa far tutto,il lancio per Niang sul 2-0 è una delizia.Al momento non vedo in Italia qualcuno di tanto superiore a Riccardo o quantomeno non così completo.Manca solo che faccia il portiere.Io lo definisco il giocatore TOTALE.Grande Richi!


----------



## smallball (21 Febbraio 2013)

motivato come pochi,sta inanellando prestazioni sempre piu' fantastiche


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Febbraio 2013)

Che giocatore eccezionale, entrambe le fasi senza perdere lucidità. Non me lo sarei mai aspettato.

La brutta copia di Pillo, sì certo. Metti Pillo a rincorrere Messi, Iniesta e co. vediamo cosa fa


----------



## prebozzio (21 Febbraio 2013)

Montolivo era questo due-tre anni fa, poi i problemi alla caviglia l'hanno rallentato perché si è sacrificato giocando col dolore per aiutare la Fiorentina.

Ieri partita immensa. Grande Riccardo


----------



## runner (21 Febbraio 2013)

Riccardo cuor di leone in tutti i sensi!!

mi piace davvero tanto!!


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (21 Febbraio 2013)

Immenso!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Febbraio 2013)

ottima partita Monto ed era pure diffidato, menomale che non ha preso giallo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Mortovivo  Pornodivo  ha fatto il salto di qualità.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2013)

Inchinatevi


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Sto ragazzo ha fatto un salto di qualità spaventoso,soprattutto dal punto di vista mentale.E' il leader del Milan.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sto ragazzo ha fatto un salto di qualità spaventoso,soprattutto dal punto di vista mentale.E' il leader del Milan.


Esatto. Di Montolivo si è sempre criticata la scarsa continuità e il suo essere incompiuto, il salto di qualità mai fatto, io credo che sia finalmente arrivato il salto di qualità, sotto tutti i punti di vista. Abbina, infatti, oltre alle sue qualità tecniche tanta testa, è il nostro leader, quando manca lui si sente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Febbraio 2013)

A me alla Fiorentina è sempre sembrato un mezzo giocatore, senza ruolo, faceva così così ovunque e mai benissimo.


Dall'europeo in poi ha fatto paura da trequartista, mezzala e mediano.


Ma !?


----------



## Graxx (22 Febbraio 2013)

davanti alla difesa secondo me è il suo ruolo...meraviglioso...


----------



## MilanNelCuore93 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Ottima prestazione


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Febbraio 2013)

Oggi ottima partita peccato per l'ammonizione con diffida  deve imparare a non prendersi troppi gialli visto che ci serve come il pane.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Incredibile. Il centrocampista più forte del campionato.


----------



## Harvey (24 Febbraio 2013)

Padrone assoluto, legna e ricamo 

Ma non aveva saltato Cagliari per squalifica? come faceva ad essere già diffidato?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Padrone assoluto, legna e ricamo
> 
> Ma non aveva saltato Cagliari per squalifica? come faceva ad essere già diffidato?



Me lo son chiesto anch'io, non è che c'è qualche errore?


----------



## Principe (24 Febbraio 2013)

Fenomeno assoluto avesse fatto Pirlo una partita così inneggiavano al pallone d'oro


----------



## Harvey (24 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Me lo son chiesto anch'io, non è che c'è qualche errore?



Infatti mi sembra impossibile...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Infatti mi sembra impossibile...



Dalla Gazzetta:

DIFFIDATI
De Jong, El Shaarawy, Zaccardo, Ambrosini, Mexes

(Quindi Mexes salta la prossima?)


----------



## 2515 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ambrosini doveva giocare tutta la partita, vedere Nocerino IN CAMPO e in proiezione offensiva e sto qua costretto indietro mi fa girare le p***e i nuna maniera mostruosa.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ambrosini doveva giocare tutta la partita, vedere Nocerino IN CAMPO e in proiezione offensiva e sto qua costretto indietro mi fa girare le p***e in una maniera mostruosa.


----------



## Jino (25 Febbraio 2013)

Riccardo è colui che tiene in piedi questa squadra, cala lui e calano tutti. Il prossimo anno non ci possono essere più scuse, serve un centrocampista importante. Naingollan o Strootman.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Dalla Gazzetta:
> 
> DIFFIDATI
> De Jong, El Shaarawy, Zaccardo, Ambrosini, Mexes
> ...



si solo mexes


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Dalla Gazzetta:
> 
> DIFFIDATI
> De Jong, El Shaarawy, Zaccardo, Ambrosini, Mexes
> ...


Meno male va, troppo importante, specialmente in vista della Lazio.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Dalla Gazzetta:
> 
> DIFFIDATI
> De Jong, El Shaarawy, Zaccardo, Ambrosini, Mexes
> ...



Si,solo il Bigodinnier salta.Monto già ha scontato al squalifica.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (25 Febbraio 2013)

un po' pirlo e un po' van bommel.Montolivo ha finalmente fatto il salto di qualità che tutti aspettavano da anni,attualmente credo sia uno dei centrocampisti piu' forti e completi al mondo.E non credo di scrivere un'eresia


----------



## tequilad (25 Febbraio 2013)

Mi sto ricredendo su di lui. Grandissime prestazioni.


----------



## Pivellino (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ha fatto il salto, ma giocare nel Milan conta.
Ricordo una sua prestazione a Monaco contro il Bayer quando era alla Fiore, un grande.
Un dei migliori centrocampisti europei.


----------



## Jino (25 Febbraio 2013)

Beh si, bisogna ammettere che ciò che gli mancava era la continuità e un pò di cattiveria, ora in questa stagione sta dimostrando di averla acquisita. Non è certo blasfemo dire che è uno dei migliori centrocampisti in Europa, peccato a fianco non abbia giocatori di livello altrimenti potrebbe rendere ancor di più.


----------



## robs91 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Sta facendo un'ottima stagione ma a mio parere rimane cmq inferiore al Pirlo dei bei tempi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Febbraio 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Sta facendo un'ottima stagione ma a mio parere rimane cmq inferiore al Pirlo dei bei tempi.



Pirlo aveva gente di fianco che gli permetteva di fare il Pirlo, come ora alla Juve

Montolivo gioca bene anche con Nocerino


----------



## Canonista (25 Febbraio 2013)

Grande Monto!


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Febbraio 2013)

Non credevo che avesse le palle per giocare nel Milan,ma mi sta smentendo alla grande.
Bravissimo.


----------



## robs91 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Pirlo aveva gente di fianco che gli permetteva di fare il Pirlo, come ora alla Juve
> 
> Montolivo gioca bene anche con Nocerino


Si ma la visione di gioco e il lancio di Pirlo Montolivo non ce l'ha.Mentre è più bravo del bresciano nell'interdizione.
Mio parere ovviamente.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (2 Marzo 2013)

come pirlo nessuno mai però che giocatoreeeeee!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Dai, Pirlo è stato uno dei più grandi e possiamo vantarci di averlo avuto. Nella Juve rende perché la classe è quella ma vogliamo mettere il completissimo Pirlo, delle Champions magari, nostro con quella della Juve ? Non scherziamo. Montolivo resta però un grandissimo giocatore, Pirlo è sublime ma Montolivo ha fatto il salto di qualità ed è un giocatore fondamentale, per noi e per la nazionale.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dai, Pirlo è stato uno dei più grandi e possiamo vantarci di averlo avuto. Nella Juve rende perché la classe è quella ma vogliamo mettere il completissimo Pirlo, delle Champions magari, nostro con quella della Juve ? Non scherziamo. Montolivo resta però un grandissimo giocatore, Pirlo è sublime ma Montolivo ha fatto il salto di qualità ed è un giocatore fondamentale, per noi e per la nazionale.



A parte che questo Pirlo non ha nulla a che fare quello del Milan Ancellotiano, veniva meno pubblicizato ed ossanato di questo qua dei gobbi ma era molto molto piu forte.

Rimane il fatto che Montolivo sta facendo una stagione monstre, ora come ora è uno dei piu forti al mondo e non è un eresia. Preso a 0


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A parte che questo Pirlo non ha nulla a che fare quello del Milan Ancellotiano, veniva meno pubblicizato ed ossanato di questo qua dei gobbi ma era molto molto piu forte.
> 
> Rimane il fatto che Montolivo sta facendo una stagione monstre, ora come ora è uno dei piu forti al mondo e non è un eresia. Preso a 0


E io cosa ho detto ?


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E io cosa ho detto ?



Ma infatti volevo appoggiare la tua tesi


----------



## The Ripper (2 Marzo 2013)

dai Monto, è ora di metterne dentro una...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma infatti volevo appoggiare la tua tesi


Ahah, ok. Sembrava una contestazione


----------



## Clint Eastwood (2 Marzo 2013)

Sta reggendo da solo il centrocampo. Si sta effettivamente attestando su livelli da top europa.


----------



## 2515 (2 Marzo 2013)

La differenza complessiva tra il miglior Pirlo del Milan e quello della Juve è inversamente proporzionale a quanto parlava l'uno e quanto parla l'altro adesso.


----------



## Tobi (2 Marzo 2013)

Un giocatore di una consistenza impressionante


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Marzo 2013)

Questa continuità ancora mi lascia di stucco, SEMPRE tra i migliori sia da mezz'ala che da mediano, mai una partita in cui fa il compitino


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2013)

Quando è arrivato al Milan ero contenta perchè come giocatore non mi è mai dispiaciuto ma non credevo avesse tutta questa personalità, spero che un giorno diventi il nostro capitano perchè ha un sacco di personalità.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Ha le palle.


----------



## Tobi (2 Marzo 2013)

anche se non segna il suo contributo è fondamentale. lo adoro


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ha le palle.



_Senzapalle
Dormolivo_


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> _Senzapalle
> Dormolivo_


Pornodivo e Mortovivo sono i più belli


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (3 Marzo 2013)

grandissimo centrocampista,leader ovunque venga impiegato


----------



## DannySa (3 Marzo 2013)

E' un mostro, giocatore magnifico.
Alcuni lanci davvero al mm per Abate, coordina il centrocampo da leader vero.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2013)

Montolivo ha cervello.


----------



## Graxx (3 Marzo 2013)

Non pensavo fosse cosi bravo...a livello di centrocampisti italiani è il TOP...peccato abbia poca pubblicità...


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Marzo 2013)

Sono molto sorpreso. Ad inizio anno ero un po' scettico, perché di lui pensavo che fosse un'eterna scommessa, un giocatore incompiuto e soprattutto una mezza fighetta. Invece no, sta dimostrando tutto il suo valore e una qualità che non gli riconoscevo. La leadership.


----------



## 2515 (3 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Sono molto sorpreso. Ad inizio anno ero un po' scettico, perché di lui pensavo che fosse un'eterna scommessa, un giocatore incompiuto e soprattutto una mezza fighetta. Invece no, sta dimostrando tutto il suo valore e una qualità che non gli riconoscevo. La leadership.



Da noi i giocatori possono fare questo salto, soprattutto mentale, cosa che Inler ed Hamsik non hanno ancora fatto.


----------



## sion (3 Marzo 2013)

dico che da noi ha fatto un salto in avanti..e' migliorato tantissimo rispetto a inizio anno,come molti altri in rosa.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Marzo 2013)

Ha raggiunto dei livelli impressionanti. Mi ha fatto ricredere questo ragazzo. Sacrificio, abnegazione, quantità e qualità. Chi l'avrebbe mai detto all'inizio della stagione? Pensavo fosse uno con poca personalità, nel corso della carriera aveva dimostrato questo. Invece penso proprio che Firenze gli stesse stretta a questo punto.


----------



## Jino (3 Marzo 2013)

Gli mancava il salto di qualità definitivo, finalmente l'ha trovato, ora dire che è un centrocampista top non è uno scandalo.


----------



## 2515 (3 Marzo 2013)

Qualcuno ha dei commenti dei tifosi fiorentini su di lui?XD


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

supremo per adesso


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2013)

È, secondo me, il nostro elemento con più cervello.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2013)

oggi dominante, non ha sbagliato NULLA


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

Campione, è diventato uno dei migliori al Mondo a Centrocampo


----------



## Jino (30 Marzo 2013)

Si è consacrato...


----------



## Graxx (30 Marzo 2013)

top player...mostruoso....complimenti un super acquisto a 0...


----------



## dyablo65 (30 Marzo 2013)

mi ricorda qualcuno che ora porta la barba lunga....

pero' questo e' destinato a diventare ancora piu' forte.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (30 Marzo 2013)

leader del centrocampo,rende sia se messo nel mezzo o defilato sulle fasce.E' diventato un vero top player,non ci sono piu' dubbi


----------



## Nivre (30 Marzo 2013)

Speriamo che continui cosi. Di certo è il nostro miglior centrocampista


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2013)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> mi ricorda qualcuno che ora porta la barba lunga....
> 
> pero' questo e' destinato a diventare ancora piu' forte.



Ora non esageriamo?


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (30 Marzo 2013)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> mi ricorda qualcuno che ora porta la barba lunga....
> 
> pero' questo e' destinato a diventare ancora piu' forte.



secondo me è totalmente diverso da pirlo.Lo juventino è piu' veloce di "testa",ha una tecnica da trequartista ed è piu' preciso nei passaggi,ma è anche statico e poco incline alla fase difensiva.Montolivo invece è piu' ragionatore,porta palla piu' di pirlo ed è molto piu' dinamico e bravo sia nell'inserirsi in fase offensiva che nell'interdizione,favorito anche da una struttura fisica da vero e proprio mediano.Alla fine,considerando anche l'età e la duttilità,credo che tutti i milanisti preferiscano avere montolivo in squadra.I nostalgici di pirlo credo siano scomparsi quest anno


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

A Firenze lo odiavano tutti, e se a Firenze piazzasse la pera...?
Flamini Montolivo Boateng
Per Firenze lo vedo bene in mezzo.


----------



## prebozzio (30 Marzo 2013)

Montolivo è da sempre uno dei miei pallini, ero sicurissimo avrebbe dimostrato al Milan tutte le sue qualità.

Però ragazzi, il miglior Pirlo è stato uno dei centrocampisti più forti della storia del calcio. Non bestemmiamo.


----------



## Ena (31 Marzo 2013)

Un giocatore fantastico, leader in tutti i sensi e abbina qualità e quantità. Contando poi che è arrivato a parametro 0 quando vale minimo 25 milioni.. l'unico suo difetto se così si può definire è quello di avere già 28 anni, non so quanti anni possa fare ad alti livelli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Marzo 2013)

Formidable


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Marzo 2013)

Grande partita ieri sfornata con la rete.


----------



## peppe75 (31 Marzo 2013)

non sarà pirla....ma è sempre un gran bel giocatore...poi ha tiro ed è oro colato....forza Monto Monto....livo....livo...


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2013)

Lo dico da qualche mese, il Montolivo visto dagli europei in poi non ha nulla da invidiare ad un Sweinsteiger, in quanto a ruolo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Marzo 2013)

Fortissimo, costruiamogli un bel centrocampo per l'anno prossimo.


----------



## dyablo65 (1 Aprile 2013)

per quanto riguarda le movenze in campo e la capacita' di difendere palla e rilanciare subito l'azione mi ricorda pirlo.

poi e' chiaro che corre il doppio e che deve ancora dimostrare tutto il suo valore....pero' siamo sulla strada giusta.


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Aprile 2013)

se affianchiamo a montolivo un giocatore di grande valore,la squadra fa un salto di qualità impressionante IMHO!


----------



## Jino (1 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> se affianchiamo a montolivo un giocatore di grande valore,la squadra fa un salto di qualità impressionante IMHO!



Concordo, Riccardo si sacrifica in fase di interdizione anche oltre modo, avesse vicino un giocatore forte darebbe anche qualcosa in più in fase offensiva, cosa che è nelle sue corde.


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Concordo, Riccardo si sacrifica in fase di interdizione anche oltre modo, avesse vicino un giocatore forte darebbe anche qualcosa in più in fase offensiva, cosa che è nelle sue corde.



Forse non ci rendiamo conto che lui è affiancato da ambrosini e muntari,gente che la qualitá non sa che roba sia!!!è impossibile riuscire ad esprimere un bel calcio con sta gente...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (1 Aprile 2013)

Effettivamente dopo l'Europeo è salito veramente in cattedra.
Quand'era nella Fiorentina a me non piaceva, discreto ma insomma, poca roba.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2 Aprile 2013)

Miglior giocatore della stagione,per ora. Forse anche più importante di El Shaarawy.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Aprile 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Miglior giocatore della stagione,per ora. Forse anche più importante di El Shaarawy.



Senza forse, senza di lui è tragica


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Io, poi, sottolineerei come stia facendo vedere tutta questa qualità in questo Milan ma soprattutto in questo centrocampo.


----------



## 2515 (2 Aprile 2013)

è più importante di el shaarawy solo perché ora c'è balotelli che può reggere il peso dell'attacco. Prima elsha reggeva l'attacco da solo così come montolivo reggeva il centrocampo, così come l'unica sicurezza in difesa fosse de sciglio.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (7 Aprile 2013)

grande anche oggi,unico punto fermo del centrocampo presente e futuro.Erede designato di ambrosini come capitano del nuovo milan


----------



## The Ripper (7 Aprile 2013)

mettiamogli affianco un centrocampista serio


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2013)

Non a caso quando nel secondo tempo è calato lui, il Milan si è spento.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Aprile 2013)

L'anno scorso offendevo la dirigenza per aver preso Montolivo, che consideravo sopravvalutato, lento e senza personalità.
Sono davvero contento di essermi sbagliato. 
Nelle ultime partite davvero sontuoso (e sta giocando molto meglio di Pirlo ultimamente).
Uno dei migliori del Milan di questa stagione.
Un grandissimo colpo prenderlo a parametro zero.


----------



## Graxx (7 Aprile 2013)

Montolivo è pazzesco...spero non sia solo un annata ma che davvero faccia sempre bene anche negli anni prossimi...


----------



## runner (8 Aprile 2013)

Grande Montolivo!!

comunque i tifosi della fiore non li capirò mai.......


----------



## Jino (8 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> Grande Montolivo!!
> 
> comunque i tifosi della fiore non li capirò mai.......



Incomprensibile. Montolivo è quello che lo scorso anno le ultime partita di campionato le ha giocate mezzo rotto senza risparmiarsi per salvare la viola, rischiando di saltare l'europeo, tutto per una squadra che non sarebbe nemmeno più stata la sua. 

Sono arrabbiati perchè è andato via a parametro zero? Beh, io credo che se un giocatore se ne va a zero sia sempre e solo colpa della società. 

Sono arrabbiati perchè non è voluto rimanere? Beh, che progetto c'era? Lottavano da anni per salvarsi ormai, un giocatore ha il diritto di poter essere ambizioso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Incomprensibile. Montolivo è quello che lo scorso anno le ultime partita di campionato le ha giocate mezzo rotto senza risparmiarsi per salvare la viola, rischiando di saltare l'europeo, tutto per una squadra che non sarebbe nemmeno più stata la sua.
> 
> Sono arrabbiati perchè è andato via a parametro zero? Beh, io credo che se un giocatore se ne va a zero sia sempre e solo colpa della società.
> 
> Sono arrabbiati perchè non è voluto rimanere? Beh, che progetto c'era? Lottavano da anni per salvarsi ormai, un giocatore ha il diritto di poter essere ambizioso.


E' vero, errore loro a volerlo tenere a tutti i costi. Non c'è ragione a voler tenere un giocatore scontento...


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Aprile 2013)

Dobbiamo affiancargli qualcuno di qualità,è necessario far ciò.Non può reggere da solo tutta la baracca.


----------



## Jino (8 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E' vero, errore loro a volerlo tenere a tutti i costi. Non c'è ragione a voler tenere un giocatore scontento...



C'erano offerto per Riccardo gennaio scorso, avrebbero potuto monetizzare. Solo che volevano comunque 10 mln a sei mesi dalla scadenza, nessuno te li da.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Maggio 2013)

Nessuna speranza per domenica???


----------



## Jino (12 Maggio 2013)

Assolutamente no. Stagione finitissima, purtroppo.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (13 Maggio 2013)

soffriamo terribilmente la sua assenza,meno male che è quasi finito il campionato và...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Maggio 2013)

Quanto manchi Monto, salvaci da quel branco di falegnami che abbiamo a centrocampo.


----------



## 2515 (13 Maggio 2013)

allegri ha detto che potrebbe recuperare per domenica, speriamo. Se ci fosse stato lui avremmo il terzo posto assicurato da un pezzo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Maggio 2013)

che pennellata per Mexes vaiii ricky


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Maggio 2013)

Chissà come gode nell'essersi inchiappettato i fiorentini


----------



## Ale (19 Maggio 2013)

tra i migliori quest'anno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2013)

Che giocatore, che giocatore. Ti amo Riccardo


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Maggio 2013)

Questa sera non era in forma ed in parte si è visto, ma si è visto anche quanto è importante in quel centrocampo di scarponi.


----------



## Jino (20 Maggio 2013)

Ancora non stava bene, si vedeva, ma è troppo importante la in mezzo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ancora non stava bene, si vedeva, ma è troppo importante la in mezzo.


E che pennellata per Filippo


----------



## Jino (20 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E che pennellata per Filippo



E aveva mandato in porta pure Stephan, ingiustamente fermato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Maggio 2013)

Secondo me partita insufficiente, però pesa sempre, mazza se pesa, un bel pezzo di questo terzo posto è suo, è partito tutto da lui.


In questa stagione la palma di migliore per me è tutta sua.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Maggio 2013)

Non conosco un tifoso del Milan che in estate fosse contento del suo arrivo, anche a parametro zero.
Per me il suo acquisto era l'esempio di come il Milan si fosse ridimensionato e caduto in basso.
Probabilmente, alla luce della stagione che ha fatto, è stato il miglior colpo di mercato e Montolivo è stato sicuramente senz'ombra di dubbio il migliore del Milan di quest'anno. 
E a quale squadra l'abbiamo strappato?


----------



## folletto (20 Maggio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> tra i migliori quest'anno.



IL Migliore


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Maggio 2013)

Montolico manda un bacione a Firenze e a tutti i violetti.


----------



## runner (20 Maggio 2013)

dopo ieri sera direi che è lui il Capitano!!


----------



## Jino (20 Maggio 2013)

Beh è indubbiamente il capitano del futuro. Ieri ha giocato ma stava malissimo, ha stretto i denti.


----------



## 2515 (20 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh è indubbiamente il capitano del futuro. Ieri ha giocato ma stava malissimo, ha stretto i denti.



e ha messo la palla a mexes, oltre che quella perfetta a elsha fermato da un ******* di guardalinee


----------



## prebozzio (17 Giugno 2013)

Molto bene anche ieri sera


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Giugno 2013)

Grandissima partita ieri sera


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Giugno 2013)

Pure lui assolutamente irriconoscibile contro il Giappone.


----------



## Jino (20 Giugno 2013)

Ha giocato male, praticamente come tutti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Giugno 2013)

Pirlo avrebbe fatto giocare male anche Iniesta ieri


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Giugno 2013)

Straziolivo.
La Fiorentina ci ha tirato un pacco clamoroso.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Straziolivo.
> La Fiorentina ci ha tirato un pacco clamoroso.



Eh sì. Un anno disastroso il suo appena passato


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Giugno 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Eh sì. Un anno disastroso il suo appena passato



Oggi sono in vena di fare commenti in stile tifoso medio da bar che critica tutto e tutti a prescindere 
Resta il fatto, però, che stia giocando molto male, ma mi chiedo come mai nessuno abbia chiesto a Prandelli il motivo di questa condizione oscena di quasi tutta la squadra. Fossero 2/3 giocatori non in forma potrei prendermela con i singoli, ma se sembra un gruppo di pensionati l'intera Nazionale il discorso cambia completamente.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Giugno 2013)

Per me ieri, a parte una palla persa anche se non per completa colpa sua, era l'unico a centrocampo che provava a gestirla e ringhiava su tutti i palloni, Marchisio e Aquilani erano due fantasmi

Pirlo gli calpesta i piedi e lo costringe ad una posizione non sua, ieri ne avremmo avuta la certezza, peccato per l'infortunio


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Oggi sono in vena di fare commenti in stile tifoso medio da bar che critica tutto e tutti a prescindere
> Resta il fatto, però, che stia giocando molto male, ma mi chiedo come mai nessuno abbia chiesto a Prandelli il motivo di questa condizione oscena di quasi tutta la squadra. Fossero 2/3 giocatori non in forma potrei prendermela con i singoli, ma se sembra un gruppo di pensionati l'intera Nazionale il discorso cambia completamente.



L'ho notato due topic dopo 

Comunque scherzi a parte, Montolivo sta giocando una Confederation disgustosa, sembra quello di inizio stagione con le gambe di legno


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Giugno 2013)

Ieri osceno, penoso, però fisicamente sta a terra e poi il trauma cranico qualche problemino gliel'ha dato.


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (23 Giugno 2013)

La prima partita ha giocato bene secondo me, dando anche un buon dinamismo oltre la solita qualità. Contro il Giappone non si è distinto dalla massa di walking dead players. Ieri ha giocato troppo poco per essere valutato


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Giugno 2013)

Lo Zar d'Europa ha scritto:


> La prima partita ha giocato bene secondo me, dando anche un buon dinamismo oltre la solita qualità. Contro il Giappone non si è distinto dalla massa di walking dead players. Ieri ha giocato troppo poco per essere valutato



Per me sono bastati i primi 20 secondi per giudice la sua prestazione


----------



## Jino (23 Giugno 2013)

Si ma ragazzi. La condizione dell'intera squadra è pessima, diventa difficile dare un giudizio per chiunque.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Agosto 2013)

Capitano!! Grande stasera!per il centrocampo lui poli e de jong


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Agosto 2013)

Non mi è piaciuto tantissimo questa sera.
Ha sbagliato un po' troppi appoggi.
Partita da 5.5, IMHO.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Agosto 2013)

È dalla Confederations che sta giocando male,spero sia solo una parentesi.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Agosto 2013)

A me è sembrato il migliore dei nostri tre di centrocampo....se lui è da 5.5 che voto date agli altri? Facciamo proprio pietà....


----------



## 2515 (20 Agosto 2013)

Montolivo non è uno che entra in condizione subito, gli ci vuole un po' per carburare, infatti è stato molto meglio palla al piede che senza, proprio per questo motivo. Più che altro lo avrei voluto un po' più coraggioso, nel secondo tempo doveva tirare quando è arrivato al limite dell'area.


----------



## Jino (20 Agosto 2013)

Ha ricominciato da dove ha lasciato, anche se la condizione non lo fa ancora rendere al massimo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Agosto 2013)

Secondo me la sua posizione in campo sarà il tormentone di questa stagione.


Davanti alla difesa è 3 volte meglio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Secondo me la sua posizione in campo sarà il tormentone di questa stagione.
> 
> 
> Davanti alla difesa è 3 volte meglio.



d'accordo..secondo me nelle gare dove dobbiamo noi imporre il gioco lui deve giocare li, in partite con avversari che palleggiano a centrocampo tipo la juventus la presenza di dejong la in mezzo potrebbe essere importantissima con lui mezzala


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Agosto 2013)

Se non gioca bene lui non esistiamo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Agosto 2013)

Fino a Ottobre, come l'anno scorso, giocherà da schifo.

Ha sempre fatto così


----------



## Solo (24 Agosto 2013)

Palesemente fuori condizione.


----------



## Jino (24 Agosto 2013)

Questo giocatore è l'unico fondamentale del Milan, l'unico. Lo scorso anno lui era fuori forma all'inizio, abbiam giocato male, quando ha iniziato ad entrare in forma abbiam cambiato registo. Guardacaso a fine campionato quando s'è fatto male abbiam attraversato un periodo nero. 

E' decisivo per tutto. Tempi di gioco, ritmo, intensità, recupero palla.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Agosto 2013)

Oggi penoso ha sbagliato troppo speriamo che sia un fatto fisico


----------



## Djici (24 Agosto 2013)

abbiamo assolutamente bisogno di un altro come lui in mezzo al campo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> abbiamo assolutamente bisogno di un altro come lui in mezzo al campo.



Però magari non come quello di oggi


----------



## The Ripper (25 Agosto 2013)

non mi stancherò mai di dirlo: l'acquisto di Montolivo, titolare inamovibile, ha chiuso lo spazio all'arrivo di un centrocampista capace di fare davvero la differenza.


----------



## rossovero (25 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non mi stancherò mai di dirlo: l'acquisto di Montolivo, titolare inamovibile, ha chiuso lo spazio all'arrivo di un centrocampista capace di fare davvero la differenza.



peccato che non sia stato acquistato, ma prelevato a parametro 0


----------



## James Watson (25 Agosto 2013)

Ieri male, davvero male... troppo confusionario anche se c'è da dire che gli altri centrocampisti e i compagni in generale (escluso poli) c'hanno messo veramente del loro per fargli fare ancora più casino


----------



## Djici (25 Agosto 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ieri male, davvero male... troppo confusionario anche se c'è da dire che gli altri centrocampisti e i compagni in generale (escluso poli) c'hanno messo veramente del loro per fargli fare ancora più casino



da quel poco che ho visto in certi momenti mi ricordava l'ultimo pirlo rossonero, aveva la palla ma non si muoveva NESSUNO.


----------



## Hammer (25 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Questo giocatore è l'unico fondamentale del Milan, l'unico. Lo scorso anno lui era fuori forma all'inizio, abbiam giocato male, quando ha iniziato ad entrare in forma abbiam cambiato registo. Guardacaso a fine campionato quando s'è fatto male abbiam attraversato un periodo nero.
> 
> E' decisivo per tutto. Tempi di gioco, ritmo, intensità, recupero palla.



È l'unico centrocampista che abbiamo.



Djici ha scritto:


> da quel poco che ho visto in certi momenti mi ricordava l'ultimo pirlo rossonero, aveva la palla ma non si muoveva NESSUNO.



.


----------



## Gnagnazio (26 Agosto 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Montolivo non è un Pirlo.
> 
> Quando Montolivo gioca basso, non serve e mette la difesa in grande difficoltà. Deve giocare più alto. Quando gioca alto, si vede la differenza subito.
> 
> Montolivo deve giocare dietro le punte da trequartista. Quando lui gioca dietro le punte, fa passagi in profondità per gli attacanti.



E continuerò a dirlo. Montolivo dietro le punte serve di più a questa (scarsa) squadra. Montolivo è il nostro unico centrocampista di qualità. Giocare con 3 attacanti serve a nulla.
Ma Allegri non lo capisce.


----------



## Frikez (26 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non mi stancherò mai di dirlo: l'acquisto di Montolivo, titolare inamovibile, ha chiuso lo spazio all'arrivo di un centrocampista capace di fare davvero la differenza.



Ringraziamo il cielo che sia arrivato a parametro 0 altrimenti a quest'ora giocheremo con Flamini, altro che un nuovo centrocampista in grado di fare la differenza.


----------



## Djici (26 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non mi stancherò mai di dirlo: l'acquisto di Montolivo, titolare inamovibile, ha chiuso lo spazio all'arrivo di un centrocampista capace di fare davvero la differenza.



ma pensi veramente che se non fosse arrivato lui sarebbe arrivato un fenomeno ?

e come se dicessi che l'arrivo di honda ha chiuso lo spazio a l'arrivo di ronaldo...

o quelli a parametro zero, o NIENTE


----------



## rickymoto (26 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> abbiamo assolutamente bisogno di un altro come lui in mezzo al campo.



scusami ma direi che lui basta e purtroppo avanza pure...
...per me è un giocatore sopravvalutato in tutti i sensi anche nella tecnica
ogni sua giocata è fatta in emergenza e quando non è in emergenza spesso fa in modo lui che la diventi
visione di gioco...non dico nulla ma minima...velocità....lasciamo perdere...
è quello che ci meritiamo adesso e celo teniamo ma con lui a centrocampo non possiamo immaginarci grandi soddisfazioni


----------



## O Animal (27 Agosto 2013)

Nelle ultime due partite ha fatto paura, contro il Verona ha tolto la fiducia alla squadra perdendo 2 palle semplici semplici davanti alla difesa e facendo alzare di 30 metri il Verona.. Chiaramente non è un incontrista e non ha le capacità di palleggio di Pirlo. Quel ***** di Allegri lo fa giocare da sempre fuori posizione perché non sa discostarsi dal modulo di Ancelotti nonostante sia sulla panchina del Milan da 3 anni. Per sapere cosa ne pensa Montolivo di Allegri:
Montolivo: “Il mio ruolo preferito è quello che occupo in Nazionale”
Ah condizione fisica da film dell'orrore, meglio farlo giocare i primi 45 e poi inserire uno che corra..


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2013)

Domani sera siamo nelle sue mani. Della sua capacità di dare ritmo, intensità e tempi di gioco. Ci aggrappiamo a lui più di qualunque altro, Balo compreso.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Saranno capaci di farci odiare Montolivo, schierandolo trequartista?


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Saranno capaci di farci odiare Montolivo, schierandolo trequartista?



Schierarlo li te lo farebbe senza dubbio odiare.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Saranno capaci di farci odiare Montolivo, schierandolo trequartista?


----------



## Snape (30 Agosto 2013)

Se proprio allegri vuole schierare un CC dietro le punte, allora provi Poli (al massimo), ma Montolivo proprio no...


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Se proprio allegri vuole schierare un CC dietro le punte, allora provi Poli (al massimo), ma Montolivo proprio no...



Ne l'uno ne l'altro per carità!


----------



## Snape (31 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ne l'uno ne l'altro per carità!



Ovvio. Ma se proprio dovessi scegliere proverei Poli, anche se in linea teorica un allenatore normodotato queste cose non se le sognerebbe neanche. Però se il 3quartista l'ha fatto boateng, da noi, purtroppo sono vicino a credere che il vate in panchina ci stia pensando seriamente..


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2013)

No vabbè dai, c'è piena consapevolezza che Poli non può star dietro le punte e che Monto lo può fare giusto giusto se c'è emergenza.


----------



## Snape (31 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> No vabbè dai, c'è piena consapevolezza che Poli non può star dietro le punte e che Monto lo può fare giusto giusto se c'è emergenza.



Spero fortemente sia come dici tu, ma mai dire mai da colui che schierava boateng ala destra, trequartista e a volte falsa punta...


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Spero fortemente sia come dici tu, ma mai dire mai da colui che schierava boateng ala destra, trequartista e a volte falsa punta...



In tre anni oggettivamente a prescindere da Allegri tu hai capito che ruolo ha Boateng?! Beh, io no.

L'ho sempre visto come un mediano. Lui si considera un trequartista. A volte s'è dichiarato un'attaccante, tant'è che ha preso la 9 in Germania. 

Sinceramente manco lui sa che ruolo ha, anarchico come pochi.


----------



## Snape (31 Agosto 2013)

Boateng qualsiasi ruolo fuori dal campo, molto semplice. Cameriere, autista, porta borracce. Non numero 10 del milan e titolare fisso come quell'asino livornese ci propinava sempre con conseguenti scempi calcistici.


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2013)

Boa giocava perchè francamente alternative ce ne stavano poche... Robinho il fantasma... l'acerbo Niang... eheh


----------



## Snape (31 Agosto 2013)

Poteva giocare mia nonna per dire, o uno qualsiasi della primavera, o spostarci balotelli, insomma le opzioni c'erano. E' che allegri evidentemente lo vedeva bene, quando in realtà ogni palla toccata era una sofferenza. Poi segnava i classici 3-4 gol annuali con i quali viveva di rendita e di gloria tutto l'anno, impegnandosi per la durata dello stesso a tirare da 40 metri ogni volta che ne capitava l'occasione.


----------



## Djici (31 Agosto 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Se proprio allegri vuole schierare un CC dietro le punte, allora provi Poli (al massimo), ma Montolivo proprio no...



tranquillo ci va il fenomeno NOCERINHO... capace di segnare 11 gol da mezzala... ne fara 20 da trequartista


----------



## Snape (31 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> tranquillo ci va il fenomeno NOCERINHO... capace di segnare 11 gol da mezzala... ne fara 20 da trequartista



Non ho capito se mi prendi per il di dietro o meno


----------



## Djici (31 Agosto 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Non ho capito se mi prendi per il di dietro o meno



e capace di mettere uno a caso tra emanuelson, poli, montolivo, nocerino e robinho
e non dimentichiamo che anche constant ci puo giocare.
insomma siamo coperti.
e non sto scherzando


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Settembre 2013)

Non è in condizione e metterlo in quella posizione non lo aiuta


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non è in condizione e metterlo in quella posizione non lo aiuta



già...nulla da aggiungere


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non è in condizione e metterlo in quella posizione non lo aiuta



Assolutamente vero. E' inutile, lui li non può davvero stare...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Settembre 2013)

Speriamo sia in forma e che torni sui livelli dell'anno scorso. Se si mantiene sugli standard delle prime partite giocate quest'anno siam messi male.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Settembre 2013)

Montolivo ci mette tanto a entrare in condizione. L'abbiamo visto anche l'anno scorso. Fatevi un giro tra le prime pagine della discussione.


----------



## Jino (30 Settembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Montolivo ci mette tanto a entrare in condizione. L'abbiamo visto anche l'anno scorso. Fatevi un giro tra le prime pagine della discussione.



E' verissimo!


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Schierarlo li te lo farebbe senza dubbio odiare.



Bah, all'europeo 2012 fu favoloso.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Ottobre 2013)

Deve entrare subito in condizione, non c'è più tempo da perdere.


----------



## runner (1 Ottobre 2013)

deve darci un po' di classe e basta....il ritmo è impossibile appena tornato!!


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Ottobre 2013)

Ma come si fa a regalare palla in quel modo dai


----------



## iceman. (6 Ottobre 2013)

Si, ma il livornese che lo schiera dietro le punte e poi lo trovi vicino a de jong cercando di impostare il gioco, dai ma come fa a metterlo trequartista?


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Ottobre 2013)

Deve giocare in mezzo al campo,basta con 'sta pagliacciata del trequartista.


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2013)

E' esattamente lo specchio della mediocrità di questo Milan: capitano e presunto uomo di qualità.

Il ruolo c'entra poco


----------



## hiei87 (6 Ottobre 2013)

Sempre reputato un mediocre, anche la stagione scorsa, nonostante un buon rendimento. C'era una ragione se persino a Firenze non lo potevano vedere...E' uno dei giocatori più insultati degli ultimi anni da quelle parti....


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2013)

Il Milan ha bisogno di grandi giocatori. Gente come Pogba (che è entrato e ha cambiato la partita). Altro che Montolivo...


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Ottobre 2013)

Oggi malissimo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Ottobre 2013)

Male Male Male, un'altro che si sveglia sempre nella 2° parte di stagione mah, abbiamo bisogno di gente che fa tutta la stagione bene mah


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Oggi malissimo.



Solamente oggi?


----------



## hiei87 (6 Ottobre 2013)

Gli va bene perchè il 90% delle partite nel campionato italiano si giocano ai suoi ritmi, e lì può sembrare un buon giocatore. Come si alzano un attimo i ritmi si rivela in tutta la sua mediocrità...


----------



## iceman. (6 Ottobre 2013)

Vale 1\15 di Pirlo bollito


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Ottobre 2013)

Montolivo finché non entra in condizione fa schifo. Anche l'anno scorso fu così


----------



## Snake (6 Ottobre 2013)

questo morto di sonno non lo reggo più


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Ottobre 2013)

sbrigati a tornare in forma sennò so cavoli amari


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Ottobre 2013)

Inizio di stagione osceno.


----------



## Jino (6 Ottobre 2013)

Stasera è stato comunque uno dei pochi a provarci. Ma si vede che è fuori forma dai.


----------



## morokan (6 Ottobre 2013)

no dai.....se critichiamo lui..........lo scorso anno se non era per lui a malapena ti salvavi!


----------



## peppe75 (6 Ottobre 2013)

UN ECTOPLASMA .......dovrebbe lui rifinire le punte e invece....già prima era fuori condizione poi l'infortunio e adesso si deve aspettare!


----------



## alexrossonero (6 Ottobre 2013)

Montolivo non ha il passo del trequartista, ma ha i piedi, la freddezza e la visione di gioco del PLAYMAKER BASSO. Impiegarlo diversamente significa farlo soffrire oltre la sua poca forma atletica.


----------



## Nivre (6 Ottobre 2013)

Levati almeno la fascia da capitano, indegno.

Persino un asino sarebbe piu reattivo di questo omuncolo.


----------



## robs91 (6 Ottobre 2013)

E' tornato il Dormolivo di sempre,nessuna sorpresa..Che poi dovrebbe essere il giocatore di maggior qualità,ma io non gli vedo mai fare una verticalizzazione decente per le punte.


----------



## folletto (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ci è costato un gol e mezzo. Deve giocare davanti alla difesa, magari insieme a De Jong ma il mister.......


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Ottobre 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> E' tornato il Dormolivo di sempre,nessuna sorpresa..Che poi dovrebbe essere il giocatore di maggior qualità,ma io non gli vedo mai fare una verticalizzazione decente per le punte.



semplice, in quella zona di campo per lui è più difficile fare una veticalizzazione, non è assolutamente un trequartista, prima che controlla il pallone e pensa alla giocata che deve fare gia è circondato da 4 uomini


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Ottobre 2013)

Invece per merita la fascia. L'impegno comunque non manca mai.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Ottobre 2013)

Anche stasera non solo ectoplasma, ma dannoso! Ha fatto tutto quello che un giocatore di calcio NON dovrebbe fare.

Mio padre "Ma avete visto come gioca Montolivo? Vabbé, ma se deve giocare in questo modo posso andare pure io a giocare nel Milan!"


----------



## sion (7 Ottobre 2013)

vergognoso per me,dare la fascia di capitanoa sto tizio che sono 2 partite che e' rientrato e per 2 partite e' il peggiore in campo

lentissimo e distratto..la sconfitta di ieri al 70 percento e' colpa sua.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Ottobre 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> vergognoso per me,dare la fascia di capitanoa sto tizio che sono 2 partite che e' rientrato e per 2 partite e' il peggiore in campo
> 
> lentissimo e distratto..la sconfitta di ieri al 70 percento e' colpa sua.



Ma sta fascia chi se la deve pigliare??? Se po sapè???


----------



## Tobi (7 Ottobre 2013)

Totalmente fuori ruolo, ieri per gli uomini che avevam adisposizione si doveva giocare con il 4 3 3
Abbiai
Abate mexes zapata constant
Montolivo De Jong Muntari
Niang Matri Robinho

E nella ripresa sarebbe potuto entrare Poli al posto di muntari, per tenere un po palla e respirare ed emanuelson al posto di Niang passando al 4 4 2 classico cosi da far allargare la Juve che era tutta chiusa centralmente
Pero in panca c'è allegri


----------



## addox (7 Ottobre 2013)

Personalmente non mi piace. Mi pare lento e neanche questo granchè come mezzi tecnici, inteso come regista.


----------



## Pamparulez (8 Ottobre 2013)

Due gol su tre contro la juve portano la sua firma. Due stop a 10 metri che neanche Vogel o Maini avrebbero fatto.
Speriamo torni sui suoi livelli perchè ci serve davvero


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Ottobre 2013)

Non ce n'è uno degno della fascia. Montolivo non è una scelta così errata, ma è alla seconda stagione al Milan. Il più degno sarebbe Kakà.. Anche da questo si vede come è stato distrutto il Milan.


----------



## 2515 (8 Ottobre 2013)

Stessi commento dell'inizio della scorsa stagione, appena entrerà in forma staranno tutti zitti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Ottobre 2013)

Rientrato da una settimana dall'infortunio già bersagliato, mah.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Ottobre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Stessi commento dell'inizio della scorsa stagione, appena entrerà in forma staranno tutti zitti.



.


----------



## Jino (9 Ottobre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Stessi commento dell'inizio della scorsa stagione, appena entrerà in forma staranno tutti zitti.



Già...


----------



## Jino (9 Ottobre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Rientrato da una settimana dall'infortunio già bersagliato, mah.



Infatti, incomprensibile.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Ottobre 2013)

l'unico giocatore coi piedi buoni e ci lamentiamo pure di lui che tra l'altro viene messo anche fuori ruolo, mah dovremmo ringranziarlo anzi, questa squadra senza di lui sarebbe inguardabile..


----------



## runner (10 Ottobre 2013)

allora Montolivo secondo me è una mezz' ala e come trequartista è sprecato....

se uno si è sempre allenato per impostare il gioco come può stare dietro le punte in un modulo che oltretutto non ci consente neanche il possesso palla?


----------



## Jino (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ma lui dietro alle punte non ci sa davvero fare, gli manca proprio lo spunto e spalle alla porta diventa totalmente sterile. Per me la sua posizione è quella dello scorso anno, davanti la difesa.


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Ottobre 2013)

Non è un trequartista.
Non dovrebbe giocare in quella posizione nemmeno in caso di necessità.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma lui dietro alle punte non ci sa davvero fare, gli manca proprio lo spunto e spalle alla porta diventa totalmente sterile. Per me la sua posizione è quella dello scorso anno, davanti la difesa.



gli manca anche un po di velocità e ci vuole molta più classe per giocare li, davanti la difesa anche secondo me, sono d'accordissimo, è uno che vede il gioco benissimo, ci vorrebbe il 4-2-3-1 lui e de jong davanti la difesa sarebbero perfetti


----------



## 2515 (12 Ottobre 2013)

lui deve giocare mezzala destra, con de jong al centro e poli dall'altra parte. Punto. Montolivo davanti alla difesa non va bene, in primis si sacrifica de jong che davanti alla difesa ci ha salvato dall'essere a 0 punti. E poi montolivo non ha la velocità di gambe e di testa per giocare regista davanti alla difesa, se pressato non riesce a fare una partita importante, e qualsiasi squadra pressa il regista. Lui ha bisogno di più spazio, per ragionare meglio e giocare in avanti, propositivamente, quindi mezzala destra e stop, l'anno scorso lì ha fatto la sua miglior stagione.


----------



## Gollume (12 Ottobre 2013)

Assodato che il è nostro centrocampista migliore, è vero che non sa fare il regista perchè non ha i tempi.
Però neanche De Jong non lo sa fare, non ha nè lancio nè visione di gioco. E' come mettere Gattuso regista, uguale.
Io piuttosto metto Montolivo, il problema è che quando la passa alle mezz ali ha ben poche possibilità che la palla gli ritorni.
E' per questo che il 4-3-3 era molto meglio, perchè si allargava molto il gioco e il centrocampo aveva più opzioni.


----------



## 2515 (12 Ottobre 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Assodato che il è nostro centrocampista migliore, è vero che non sa fare il regista perchè non ha i tempi.
> Però neanche De Jong non lo sa fare, non ha nè lancio nè visione di gioco. E' come mettere Gattuso regista, uguale.
> Io piuttosto metto Montolivo, il problema è che quando la passa alle mezz ali ha ben poche possibilità che la palla gli ritorni.
> E' per questo che il 4-3-3 era molto meglio, perchè si allargava molto il gioco e il centrocampo aveva più opzioni.



Ma che ragionamenti fai? Montolivo nel 4-3-3 mica era regista, era mezzala, stessa roba. al centro giocava ambrosini, che non ha per niente tempi di gioco o qualità tecniche serie. De Jong davanti alla difesa è imprescindibile, Montolivo l'anno scorso ha giocato spesso mezzala, le partite buone da centrale le ha fatte solo con le squadrette, nelle partite serie quando passava lì faceva sempre più fatica, e molta anche. Il problema non è De Jong, è il fatto che muntari sia titolare dall'altra parte invece di Poli!


----------



## Gollume (12 Ottobre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ma che ragionamenti fai? Montolivo nel 4-3-3 mica era regista, era mezzala, stessa roba. al centro giocava ambrosini, che non ha per niente tempi di gioco o qualità tecniche serie. De Jong davanti alla difesa è imprescindibile, Montolivo l'anno scorso ha giocato spesso mezzala, le partite buone da centrale le ha fatte solo con le squadrette, nelle partite serie quando passava lì faceva sempre più fatica, e molta anche. Il problema non è De Jong, è il fatto che muntari sia titolare dall'altra parte invece di Poli!



Al centro giocava Montolivo, ai lati giocavano Flamini e Muntari. Nella formazione tipo, poi qualche volta per necessità magari avrà messo Ambrosini centrale, perchè Montolivo era infortunato.
De Jong è uno che ha dinamismo, è uno che distrugge ma certamente non è una fonte di gioco, ha dei piedi mediocri. Lo vedrei bene nel 4-2-3-1, al fianco di Montolivo, quello avrebbe già un senso. Ma Allegri non ci arriverà mai.
Che ultimamente risulti sempre come uno dei migliori in campo è perchè giochiamo delle partite difensive, dove quelli che attaccano sono sempre gli altri. E ti credo che attaccano gli altri, con quel centrocampo il possesso palla noi non ce l avremo mai.


----------



## 2515 (12 Ottobre 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Al centro giocava Montolivo, ai lati giocavano Flamini e Muntari. Nella formazione tipo, poi qualche volta per necessità magari avrà messo Ambrosini centrale, perchè Montolivo era infortunato.
> De Jong è uno che ha dinamismo, è uno che distrugge ma certamente non è una fonte di gioco, ha dei piedi mediocri. Lo vedrei bene nel 4-2-3-1, al fianco di Montolivo, quello avrebbe già un senso. Ma Allegri non ci arriverà mai.
> Che ultimamente risulti sempre come uno dei migliori in campo è perchè giochiamo delle partite difensive, dove quelli che attaccano sono sempre gli altri. E ti credo che attaccano gli altri, con quel centrocampo il possesso palla noi non ce l avremo mai.



montolivo ha giocato sempre mezzala, ambrosini e de jong si alternavano, poi quando ambrosini doveva riposare lo metteva centrale, ma montolivo ha giocato quasi sempre mezzala l'anno scorso! Ambrosini ha giocato 31 partite! E tutte da centrale! Ti pare che montolivo fosse infortunato durante quelle partite, quando ha saltato solo per squalifica (somma di ammonizioni) una partita e un'altra perché era affaticato? Montolivo ha fatto la mezzala l'anno scorso!


----------



## Principe (19 Ottobre 2013)

Per I suoi detrattori questo e' moltolivo Partita da 7,5 . Grande


----------



## robs91 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Per I suoi detrattori questo e' moltolivo Partita da 7,5 . Grande



bah,non sono d'accordo.Da apprezzare l'impegno,ma in quanto a lucidità lasciamo perdere....


----------



## prebozzio (19 Ottobre 2013)

Per me il migliore in campo


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Lui e Poli dominatori a metacampo. Grande partita.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Ottobre 2013)

Segni di ripresa,speriamo che duri.


----------



## iceman. (19 Ottobre 2013)

Onestamente non ha giocato male ma nemmeno così bene.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Ottobre 2013)

sta iniziando a carburare finalmente. 

ma si era già visto in nazionale che era in miglioramento rispetto alle ultime gare giocate col milan.


----------



## Principe (19 Ottobre 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> bah,non sono d'accordo.Da apprezzare l'impegno,ma in quanto a lucidità lasciamo perdere....



Commentatori sky migliore in campo avremo visto male


----------



## alexrossonero (19 Ottobre 2013)

Nettamente il migliore in campo. 
Ha rubato una gran quantità di palloni e ha gestito alla grande il pallone. 
Qualcuno ha bisogno di metter gli occhiali. Definitivamente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Ottobre 2013)

Se ci fosse un altro lui dall'altra parte del centrocampo.


----------



## BB7 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Se questo è giocare BENE allora quando gioca male è da arresto. Buona partita in fase di contenimento per uno che viene definito "regista" ma che non l'hai mai passata in avanti


----------



## robs91 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Commentatori sky migliore in campo avremo visto male


Per me ha fatto una gara da 6.5,ma non certo memorabile.Ha perso un paio di palloni pericolosi e, per quanto riguarda l'impostazione di gioco, continuo a non vedere verticalizzazioni per le punte ma solo passaggi in orizzontale.
Sarò prevenuto su di lui,che ti devo dire,ma questa è la mia opinione opinabile o meno.


----------



## Frikez (19 Ottobre 2013)

Giochiamo meglio senza


----------



## Graxx (19 Ottobre 2013)

ha fatto una gran partita...e guarda caso davanti la difesa...per me il suo ruolo è quello...


----------



## alexrossonero (19 Ottobre 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Per me ha fatto una gara da 6.5,ma non certo memorabile.Ha perso un paio di palloni pericolosi e, per quanto riguarda l'impostazione di gioco, continuo a non vedere verticalizzazioni per le punte ma solo passaggi in orizzontale.
> Sarò prevenuto su di lui,che ti devo dire,ma questa è la mia opinione opinabile o meno.



Ma spiegami una cosa: stasera per chi avrebbe dovuto verticalizzare? Giusto per capire.



Graxx ha scritto:


> ha fatto una gran partita...e guarda caso davanti la difesa...per me il suo ruolo è quello...


----------



## el_gaucho (19 Ottobre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Nettamente il migliore in campo.
> Ha rubato una gran quantità di palloni e ha gestito alla grande il pallone.
> Qualcuno ha bisogno di metter gli occhiali. Definitivamente.



.


----------



## robs91 (19 Ottobre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Ma spiegami una cosa: *stasera per chi avrebbe dovuto verticalizzare*? Giusto per capire.


Il problema è che non lo fa mai,qualsiasi siano gli attaccanti(non ricordo a memoria lanci illuminanti di Montolivo al Milan).Forse io che ero abituato a Pirlo ho un'altra concezione di regista rispetto alla tua.


----------



## alexrossonero (19 Ottobre 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che non lo fa mai,qualsiasi siano gli attaccanti(non ricordo a memoria lanci illuminanti di Montolivo al Milan).Forse io che ero abituato a Pirlo ho un'altra concezione di regista rispetto alla tua.



Non capisco perchè scomodare Pirlo, che è un giocatore semplicemente diverso in un Milan completamente diverso. 
Tra il miglior Pirlo e il miglior Montolivo la scelta è scontata, ma questo non sminuisce nè il partitone di stasera di Riccardo nè l'importanza che ha in questa rosa, a meno che si preferisca un qualsiasi altro elemento al suo posto, che sarà sicuramente più simile a Pirlo.


----------



## 2515 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Sentite, NON FATEVI FREGARE.

Montolivo ha giocato una buona partita perché il pressing dell'udinese su di lui era pari a ZERO. Montolivo nelle partite serie non può giocare regista davanti alla difesa perché lo pressano tutta la partita con un uomo in marcatura fissa! Montolivo non ha la velocità di testa e di gambe per saper giocare in avanti con una marcatura fatta a dovere, a meno che non sia in forma a dir poco smagliante. Lui rende meglio da mezzala, ma anche quel ruolo in parte lo limita, perché anche se gli da decisamente più liberta di manovra e di portare qualità maggiore in attacco andando in avanti, lui non è un giocatore veloce, non ha la stessa atleticità di Poli. E' più statico.

Risultato??? L'UNICA SOLUZIONE E' IL 4-2-3-1! Appena arriva Honda lo ESIGO questo modulo! Lui e De Jong sono perfetti per giocare in coppia!!


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Ottobre 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che non lo fa mai,qualsiasi siano gli attaccanti(non ricordo a memoria lanci illuminanti di Montolivo al Milan).Forse io che ero abituato a Pirlo ho un'altra concezione di regista rispetto alla tua.



sono due giocatori diversissimi,che han giocato in due milan altrettanto diversi.Montolivo non avrà sicuramente nelle corde i lanci illuminanti e la visione di gioco di pirlo,ma ha una qualità imprescindibile per questo milan(che c'ha consentito d'arrivare terzi l'anno scorso): quella di essere un giocatore che sa tenere palla in mezzo al campo,permettendo alla squadra di respirare in alcuni frangenti del match


----------



## Albijol (19 Ottobre 2013)

Oggi ha dimostrato ancora una volta che non è un campione e che deve giocare al centro perché troppo lento sia di testa che di gamba per fare la mezzala


----------



## 2515 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Oggi ha dimostrato ancora una volta che non è un campione e che deve giocare al centro perché troppo lento sia di testa che di gamba per fare la mezzala



quindi secondo il tuo ragionamento uno che non è veloce di testa e di gambe va messo nel ruolo PIU' PRESSATO E DOVE C'E' PIU' BISOGNO DI ESSERE VELOCI DI GAMBA E DI TESTA? Geniale.


----------



## Albijol (20 Ottobre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> quindi secondo il tuo ragionamento uno che non è veloce di testa e di gambe va messo nel ruolo PIU' PRESSATO E DOVE C'E' PIU' BISOGNO DI ESSERE VELOCI DI GAMBA E DI TESTA? Geniale.



ROTFL Pirlo, Xabi Alonso, Van Bommel tutti velocissimi ahahahahah , la differenza che almeno due di loro sono campioni e che quindi sono veloci di testa, Montolivo NON E' UN CAMPIONE E MAI LO SARA' quindi accontentiamoci di quello che abbiamo.


----------



## 2515 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> ROTFL Pirlo, Xabi Alonso, Van Bommel tutti velocissimi ahahahahah , la differenza che almeno due di loro sono campioni e che quindi sono veloci di testa, Montolivo NON E' UN CAMPIONE E MAI LO SARA' quindi accontentiamoci di quello che abbiamo.



intendo dire veloci nel far girare la palla. Pirlo e Xabi Alonso nei loro momenti di forma migliore riescono a giocare in verticale con precisione e qualità seppur pressati. Montolivo quando è pressato stretto a stento riesce a far girare la palla orizzontalmente. Van Bommel non è mai stato un regista, è sempre stato uno che fa legna e che la palla la fa girare orizzontalmente, solo quando non era pressanto infatti si permetteva la verticalizzazione, mai contro squadre dure però che lo marcavano stretto. Era più fisico che tecnico.

Il discorso accontentiamoci con quello che abbiamo non cambia una ceppa, perché non è che se abbiamo uno più lento di gambe e testa allora gli altri si adeguano, anzi pressano ancora di più. Ragion per cui rassegnati a due cose: De Jong è imprescindibile e senza di lui saremmo a tre punti, quelli di oggi. Montolivo pressato da regista non sa giocarci a meno che non sia in una giornata strepitosa di forma e lucidità.


----------



## Albijol (20 Ottobre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ragion per cui rassegnati a due cose: De Jong è imprescindibile e senza di lui saremmo a tre punti, quelli di oggi. Montolivo pressato da regista non sa giocarci a meno che non sia in una giornata strepitosa di forma e lucidità.



Montolivo è l'unico che può fare il regista al momento nella rosa del Milan, pur con tutti i suoi limiti di lentezza. De Jong imho è sopravvalutato e l'anno scorso quando si è infortunato siamo ripartiti a razzo, poi che al momento stia giocando bene non lo nego. Poi sul 4-2-3-1 anche io sono d'accordo con te con De Jong- Montolivo nei due di centrocampo.


----------



## 2515 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Montolivo è l'unico che può fare il regista al momento nella rosa del Milan, pur con tutti i suoi limiti di lentezza. De Jong imho è sopravvalutato e l'anno scorso quando si è infortunato siamo ripartiti a razzo, poi che al momento stia giocando bene non lo nego. Poi sul 4-2-3-1 anche io sono d'accordo con te con De Jong- Montolivo nei due di centrocampo.



de jong sopravvalutato devo chiederti che ti sei fumato. O vuoi paragonarmi sto de jong con quello dell'anno scorso arrivato all'ultimo momento e che non aveva MAI fatto in vita sua il centrale in un centrocampo a tre? De Jong ha lavorato duro durante il suo infortunio e ha imparato in 2 mesi il ruolo di centrale per come può interpretarlo lui. A livello tattico ha un senso della posizione superiore a quello di tutti i nostri giocatori messi insieme, infatti non è mai fuori posizione, chiude sempre le linee di passaggio e nell'uno contro uno affidabilissimo. L'anno scorso siamo ripartiti a razzo quando lui era ancora in campo e se ci tieni a saperlo, maledizione, AMBROSINI ERA IL TITOLARE AL CENTRO IN TUTTE LE PARTITE CONTRO SQUADRE CHE VALESSERO QUALCOSA, infatti Ambrosini ha fatto una trentina di presenze l'anno scorso, tutte da centrale perché era l'unico ruolo in cui giocava! Pure allegri ha detto che l'anno scorso montolivo ha giocato regista centrale solo quando ambrosini s'è infortunato. Se vuoi sapere perché siamo ripartiti a razzo ricordati che è stato tutto merito del tipetto con la cresta, non del fatto che de jong fosse stato rimpiazzato da ambrosini bollito.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Sta ancora in vacanza, anche stasera male per me.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Ottobre 2013)

in quella posizione rende molto di più. Ma non sa interpretare il ruolo di "centrocampista dai piedi buoni".
Se Montolivo è l'uomo di classe del centrocampo allora siamo avvero sul fondo della fossa delle marianne.
Ha sbagliato tutti i passaggi. Roba da Abate e Constant.

Però lo preferisco a De Jong in quella posizione.

Nel complesso per me ha giocato una partita mediocre... da 5,5.


----------



## iceman. (20 Ottobre 2013)

Quotazzo. E' un buon giocatore per carità ma sento parlare di fuoriclasse, fenomeno, dai Pirlo 35 enne gli piscia in testa.


----------



## Albijol (20 Ottobre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> . L'anno scorso siamo ripartiti a razzo quando lui era ancora in campo e se ci tieni a saperlo, maledizione, AMBROSINI ERA IL TITOLARE AL CENTRO IN TUTTE LE PARTITE CONTRO SQUADRE CHE VALESSERO QUALCOSA, infatti Ambrosini ha fatto una trentina di presenze l'anno scorso, tutte da centrale perché era l'unico ruolo in cui giocava!



Rivatti a vedere COME si comportava, COSA faceva e DOVE si metteva Montolivo quando giocava con Ambrosini, e vedrai che la mezzala non l'ha fatta praticamente mai.


----------



## folletto (20 Ottobre 2013)

Anche se sembra una bestemmia lasciare fuori De Jong se si continua col centrcampo a 3 e Montolivo è in condizione, davanti alla difesa deve starci lui (ci da più di qualcosa in più dell'olandese in fase di costruzione di gioco. D'altro canto potrebbe fare anche benino da mezzala quando entra in forma......scelta difficile comunque. Certo che l'opzione del 4231 (De Jong, Monto e Poli per 2 posti) si potrebbe anche provare eh


----------



## runner (20 Ottobre 2013)

ieri sera ha giocato da Capitano....

mi è piaciuto tantissimo!!


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Ottobre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Anche se sembra una bestemmia lasciare fuori De Jong se si continua col centrcampo a 3 e Montolivo è in condizione, davanti alla difesa deve starci lui (ci da più di qualcosa in più dell'olandese in fase di costruzione di gioco. D'altro canto potrebbe fare anche benino da mezzala quando entra in forma......scelta difficile comunque. Certo che l'opzione del 4231 (De Jong, Monto e Poli per 2 posti) si potrebbe anche provare eh



Poli secondo me in quella posizione è sprecato, parte troppo ancorato dietro.


----------



## 2515 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Rivatti a vedere COME si comportava, COSA faceva e DOVE si metteva Montolivo quando giocava con Ambrosini, e vedrai che la mezzala non l'ha fatta praticamente mai.



Montolivo l'anno scorso si è spesso spinto all'attacco, cosa che non fai se sei il regista centrale. Ma spesso ha avuto licenza di svariare su tutto il fronte del centrocampo. Io De Jong in mezzo lo lascio, non possiamo prescindere da lui (o preferisci montolivo regista e MUNTARI affianco? Che da solo ci stava affossando la partita già vinta?). Lui e Poli stasera hanno svariato su tutto il centrocampo, lavorando in coppia nelle chiusure, lasciando a Birsa le ripartenze. Se mettiamo De Jong in mezzo a loro e facciamo fare a entrambi ancora questo tipo di lavoro, allora a turno sia Montolivo che Poli possono avere De Jong a dare loro aiuto in copertura, e De Jong in questo è largamente più forte di tutta la nostra squadra, lasciando così al giocatore in quel momento non impegnato in fase difensiva la possibilità di spingersi all'attacco sostenendo i tre davanti. In questo caso De Jong e Montolivo dovrebbero fare il lavoro che hanno fatto Poli e Montolivo, mentre Poli dovrebbe fare quello che Muntari è troppo indecente per fare, spingersi in attacco e con la sua tecnica creare occasioni da gol, con meno compiti in fase di recupero palla.

Comunque con HOnda questa squadra sarà troppo piena di trequartisti, quindi il sistema di gioco andrà per forza cambiato, troppi posti.

ElSha - Kakà - Honda
Con Saponara e Robinho a giocarsi il posto.
Questo deve essere la disposizione tattica dietro a Balotelli. 

Montolivo e De Jong in coppia davanti alla difesa, con Poli primo sostituto.


Gabriel
Abate Silvestre Mexes De Sciglio
Montolivo/Poli De Jong
Honda Kakà/Saponara Elsha/Robinho
Balotelli/Pazzini

Questa deve essere la nostra formazione titolare, e mi gioco quello che volete che se avessimo avuto i giocatori a disposizione avremmo molti più punti di così.


----------



## Jino (20 Ottobre 2013)

Ieri sera determinante in mezzo al campo, s'è rivisto il Montolivo dello scorso anno.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ieri sera determinante in mezzo al campo, s'è rivisto il Montolivo dello scorso anno.



Perso qualche pallone di troppo, però sta ritrovando smalto, voglio proprio vederlo col Barça da mezzala


----------



## iceman. (22 Ottobre 2013)

Dormi dormi...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Ottobre 2013)

Fin quando viene considerato come Iniesta, le sue prestazioni non saranno mai criticate.
Peggiore in campo sino ad ora.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Ottobre 2013)

Non sta giocando malissimo sinceramente.


----------



## iceman. (22 Ottobre 2013)

Per me sta dormendo, perde palloni, e si perde in quelle finte inutili, mezzo giocatore, Poli per me lo surclassa


----------



## BB7 (22 Ottobre 2013)

Mortovivo... felice di averlo sempre criticato


----------



## iceman. (22 Ottobre 2013)

Aquilani per dire mi piaceva di più


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Ottobre 2013)

Ma stiamo scherzando?

Ha fatto una partita pazzesca


----------



## alexrossonero (22 Ottobre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma stiamo scherzando?
> 
> Ha fatto una partita pazzesca



Concordo.
Lo criticano a prescindere, anche dopo l'Udinese, dove è semplicemente stato il migliore in campo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Ottobre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> Lo criticano a prescindere, anche dopo l'Udinese, dove è semplicemente stato il migliore in campo.



In impostazione non ha fatto nulla di che, come tutti. Ma in fase difensiva è stato davvero monumentale


----------



## iceman. (22 Ottobre 2013)

Secondo tempo migliore del primo


----------



## Snape (22 Ottobre 2013)

Quoto er piscio. Ottima fase di copertura, male in impostazione ma giocavamo contro il barca, sfido chiunque...


----------



## Jino (22 Ottobre 2013)

Ho viste delle critiche?! Mah, certa gente non la capirò mai.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Ottobre 2013)

Secondo tempo monumentale!!!!


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ho viste delle critiche?! Mah, certa gente non la capirò mai.



.


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Ottobre 2013)

Dopo un inizio di stagione osceno, come l'anno scorso, sta tornando sui livelli della scorsa stagione.
Già contro l'Udinese aveva giocato bene, ma questa sera è stato il migliore in campo, IMHO.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Ottobre 2013)

Secondo me il primo tempo qualcosina ha sbagliato, nel secondo tempo è cresciuto molto


----------



## Belfast Boy (22 Ottobre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma stiamo scherzando?
> 
> Ha fatto una partita pazzesca



PAROLE SANTE

Io mi son preso dello cit. "Scorretto ed in malafede" per un 6 a Muntari ed un 7 a Montolivo questa sera.
Felice di non esser l'unico a pensarla così qui.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Ottobre 2013)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> PAROLE SANTE
> 
> Io mi son preso dello cit. "Scorretto ed in malafede" per un 6 a Muntari ed un 7 a Montolivo questa sera.
> Felice di non esser l'unico a pensarla così qui.



Concordo con te


----------



## folletto (23 Ottobre 2013)

Il secondo tempo mi è piaciuto parecchio, sta tornando il Montolivo dello scorso anno


----------



## Nivre (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ma sul gol preso non è anche un pò colpa sua, mi pare?

Comunque sono d'accordo con voi, ha fatto una grande partita soprattutto nel secondo tempo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Ottobre 2013)

Tanta roba, clamoroso non rendergli merito non dico oggi ma sempre.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Ottobre 2013)

È in crescita, ma migliore in campo anche no.


----------



## iceman. (23 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> È in crescita, ma migliore in campo anche no.



Kakà e il solito de jong


----------



## prebozzio (23 Ottobre 2013)

Sul lancio di prima a tagliare il campo per servire Kakà mi sono bagnato.

Grande Monto, è il momento tu prenda in mano la squadra.


----------



## Dapone (23 Ottobre 2013)

al momento è fondamentale


----------



## Canonista (23 Ottobre 2013)

Daje Monto che mi piaci, perdi meno palle però.


----------



## Gekyn (23 Ottobre 2013)

secondo me renderebbe il triplo in un 4-2-3-1 insieme a de jong


----------



## 2515 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> secondo me renderebbe il triplo in un 4-2-3-1 insieme a de jong



Honda arriva, con lui avremmo la squadra perfetta, ricambi compresi, per il 4-2-3-1

Elsha-Kakà-Honda
Con Saponara e Robinho come ricambi.

De Jong-Montolivo
Con Muntari e Poli come ricambi.


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2013)

Sul secondo gol ha fatto veramente pena, concedere tutto quel tempo a Cassano...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Ottobre 2013)

Ha bisogno di riposo, ha giocato fuori condizione e tutte le partite, è privo di lucidità


----------



## The Ripper (27 Ottobre 2013)

sarebbe bello vederlo lontano dal milan


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2013)

Se gioca in posizione centrale che sia nel 4-3 o nel 4-2 ha un rendimento da 7, se fa la mezz'ala da 6. Evidente.


----------



## Dexter (27 Ottobre 2013)

Non lo reggo...E' stralento e poi non ha un ruolo che predilige,perchè da mezzala è imbarazzante,da trequartista ancora peggio e da centrale De Jong è mooolto meglio,nonostante i piedi peggiori. Farebbe tribuna in una qualunque big estera,da noi è capitano.


----------



## Hammer (27 Ottobre 2013)

Oggi non bene. Porcolivo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Ottobre 2013)

Molto forte, altro che Iniesta.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Ottobre 2013)

Oggi malino.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (27 Ottobre 2013)

Da mezz ala fa pena...ma perché non possiamo ripartire dalle basi dell anno scorso con lui centrale?per una volta si potrebbe adattare de jong,...a livello tecnico mica stiamo sacrificando xavi.l.lui sulla dx con poli a sinistra...


----------



## 2515 (28 Ottobre 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Da mezz ala fa pena...ma perché non possiamo ripartire dalle basi dell anno scorso con lui centrale?per una volta si potrebbe adattare de jong,...a livello tecnico mica stiamo sacrificando xavi.l.lui sulla dx con poli a sinistra...



ma tu l'hai capito che per 30 partite l'anno scorso montolivo è stato mezzala? Ma qua che ambrosini fosse il titolare al centro del centrocampo non se lo ricorda più nessuno??


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2013)

Continuare a schierarlo mezz'ala è agghiacciante dai. Un pesce fuor d'acqua.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Ottobre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> ma tu l'hai capito che per 30 partite l'anno scorso montolivo è stato mezzala? Ma qua che ambrosini fosse il titolare al centro del centrocampo non se lo ricorda più nessuno??



Ambrosini non ricordo le abbia giocate tutte...e io mi ricordo montolivo centrale per moltissime partite,con il berlusca dietro che lo vedeva Alla Pirlo.
...poi se mi sono bevuto o fatto di qualcosa illuminatemi voi...


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2013)

Montolivo lo scorso anno ha cominciato da mezz'ala, giocando male. Poi è stato spostato al centro ed ha quasi sempre giocato li.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Montolivo lo scorso anno ha cominciato da mezz'ala, giocando male. Poi è stato spostato al centro ed ha quasi sempre giocato li.




Grazie a dio allora non sono strafumato...me li ricordo ancora i centrocampisti che schierava.se mantolivo per volere presidenziale l ha messo centrale alla Pirlo allora possiamo provare de jong alla Gattuso no?é meglio che a dettare i tempi e a smistare palloni ci sia montolivo che de jong


----------



## O Animal (28 Ottobre 2013)

Il problema è che Pirlo aveva una classe 1000 volte superiore ed era protetto da Ambrosini e Gattuso. 

E se vi ricordate bene l'anno scorso Montolivo ha sempre giocato con 2 fabbri accanto: Ambrosini o Muntari a sx e Flamini o Nocerino a dx. Come mediano ha bisogno di copertura perché lui non è capace in quel ruolo. 

Mi ricordo molto bene che tipo di gioco facevamo l'anno scorso e un centrocampo di retromarcia con 2 fabbri e Montolivo lo eviterei tutta la vita...

Un Montolivo che passeggia per il campo non ci serve proprio a niente e il nostro centrocampo deve essere ridisegnato da 0, ma Allegri non è assolutamente capace di farlo...


----------



## Dexter (30 Ottobre 2013)

Vuole segnare per forza,tira sempre!? A parte questo mi sta facendo pena partita dopo partita.


----------



## iceman. (30 Ottobre 2013)

Altra prestazione orribile.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Ottobre 2013)

E' assurdo come per il pallone d'oro sia in lizza Iniesta e non lui.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Ottobre 2013)

Più inutile del soffiatore di minestre di Piccol


----------



## Jino (30 Ottobre 2013)

Stasera ce l'ha messa tutta, troppe imprecisioni al momento decisivo aimè.


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Ottobre 2013)

deve giocare regista, mi spiace per de jong ma è cosi


----------



## Nicco (31 Ottobre 2013)

Fuori forma a fine ottobre, ho detto tutto.


----------



## Albijol (31 Ottobre 2013)

Quando capiranno che con De JOng e Mosciolivo dobbiamo giocare con un centrocampo a 2 o a 4 sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Ottobre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Quando capiranno che con De JOng e Mosciolivo dobbiamo giocare con un centrocampo a 2 o a 4 sarà sempre troppo tardi.



questo allenatore non lo capirà mai, in un centrocampo a 3 non possono giocare assieme mai


----------



## The Ripper (31 Ottobre 2013)

Montolivo è stato preso per fare il centrocampista di qualità. se lo piazzi davanti alla difesa non solo devi far fuori de jong, ma dimostri quanto abbia sbagliato galliani a non prendere un centrocampista quando tutto il mondo rossonero e non ne invocava l'acquisto.

Insomma, Allegri è ancora sulla nostra panchina solo perché riesce a nascondere l'ineguatezza del nostro caro Amministratore Delegato.

Il fallimento di Allegri E' il fallimento di Galliani. Basta guardare le dichiarazioni dopo l'acquisto di Mortolivo: "Montolivo alla Pirlo? No, lui è una mezzala" (cit. Galliani).

Sbaglia anche chi invoca i 2 mediani... I 2 mediani nel 4-2-3-1 devono essere mobilissimi, dinamici e possibilmente non devono buttare la palla. 
Morto potrebbe giocare davanti alla difesa solo nel modulo attuale IMHO.


----------



## Livestrong (31 Ottobre 2013)

È semplicemente un giocatore mediocre che ha azzeccato la stagione della vita secondo me. Il problema è che gente del genere dobbiamo tenercela per anni e anni, addirittura capitano l'hanno fatto


----------



## The Ripper (31 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> È semplicemente un giocatore mediocre che ha azzeccato la stagione della vita secondo me. Il problema è che gente del genere dobbiamo tenercela per anni e anni, addirittura capitano l'hanno fatto



non me ne parlare.
la vergogna delle vergogne.


----------



## runner (2 Novembre 2013)

Monto non è certo un problema per noi


----------



## Djici (2 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> È semplicemente un giocatore mediocre che ha azzeccato la stagione della vita secondo me. Il problema è che gente del genere dobbiamo tenercela per anni e anni, addirittura capitano l'hanno fatto



sul fatto che sia capitano posso capire lo sconforto... ma devo dire che a parte desci e de jong... non ne vedo molti che possono essere capitani...

invece sul piano tecnico... gia quest'anno siamo scarsi... ma se togliamo pure lui allora rimane solo poli tra quelli che possono fare un passaggio di 2m.

capisco che in un grande milan farebbe panchina/tribuna fissa... ma per ora non e il problema numero uno...
se devo cambiare qualcosa in questo milan non inizio da lui.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Novembre 2013)

La verità è che, nonostante De jong stia facendo bene, il MIlan gioca meglio quando il mediano centrale lo fa Montolivo, mentre da mezzala o trequartista è sempre anonimo.
De Jong è vistoso quando tampona ma poi non sa creare gioco ne dare i tempi alla squadra
io da gennaio spero in questo centrocampo:

Poli Montolivo Honda
perderemmo in tamponamento ma acquisteremmo molto come presenza e controllo in campo,
alla fine subiremmo anche meno


----------



## folletto (2 Novembre 2013)

Montolivo non è certo un fenomeno ma come qualsiasi giocatore di livello non alto tende a giocare al di sotto delle proprie possibilità e a commettere errori in condizioni psicofisiche dovute all' "ambiente" che è stato creato da società, dirigenza e allenatore / staff tecnico. In condizioni sfavorevoli i limiti dei singoli vengono accentuati in modo esponenziale. 
I ragazzi hanno bisogno di ritrovare fiducia, ci vorrebbe qualcuno con notevoli attributi per ridargliela.


----------



## 666psycho (2 Novembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La verità è che, nonostante De jong stia facendo bene, il MIlan gioca meglio quando il mediano centrale lo fa Montolivo, mentre da mezzala o trequartista è sempre anonimo.
> De Jong è vistoso quando tampona ma poi non sa creare gioco ne dare i tempi alla squadra
> io da gennaio spero in questo centrocampo:
> 
> ...



un centrocampo cosi piacerebbe anche a me, purtroppo non accadrà mai...mi dispiacerebbe per de jong, ma abbiamo bisogno di qualità...


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2013)

Che Montolivo dopo un anno di Milan ne sia diventato capitano posso capirvi. Ma che sia un problema per noi proprio no.


----------



## Frikez (2 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Che Montolivo dopo un anno di Milan ne sia diventato capitano posso capirvi. Ma che sia un problema per noi proprio no.



Un cancro (cit.)

Più o meno come Robinho o Nocerino


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Novembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La verità è che, nonostante De jong stia facendo bene, il MIlan gioca meglio quando il mediano centrale lo fa Montolivo, mentre da mezzala o trequartista è sempre anonimo.
> De Jong è vistoso quando tampona ma poi non sa creare gioco ne dare i tempi alla squadra
> io da gennaio spero in questo centrocampo:
> 
> ...


Troppo offensivo. Si rischierebbero imbarcate spaventosa, vedendo poi la nostra difesa....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Troppo offensivo. Si rischierebbero imbarcate spaventosa, vedendo poi la nostra difesa....



Penso che stai facendo lo stesso discorso che rende Allegri un allenatore mediocre.
Se sei una big non puoi giocare chiusa ma devi attaccare e pertanto crei degli spazi in cui anche i migliori tamponatori e fabbri possono ben poco, invece se crei un centrocampo tecnico gestisci meglio il gioco, controlli più tempo la palla, non la perdi in fase di partenza e gli avversari avanzano con meno elementi quando portano il contropiede nella paura di sbilanciarsi.
E poi centrocampo tecnico non vuol dire tutti avanti a casaccio, le posizioni vanno mantenute comunque.
Per farti un esempio se hai montolivo davanti alla difesa se gli avversari si sbilanciano lui può inventare un lancio lungo per un attaccante, mentre i vari Dejong e Muntari devono perdere tempo a passarla ai compagni più dotati, dando il tempo agli avversari di arretrare.
Insomma non pretendo di avere il centrocampo di ancellotti come somma tecnica ma il gioco di una grande è necessariamente quello anche con attori meno dotati, e poi i successi della juve, con un Pirlo dato per finito, parlano chiaro, in ripartenza dell'azione servono piedi fini i macellai sono controproducenti


----------



## alexrossonero (2 Novembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La verità è che, nonostante De jong stia facendo bene, il MIlan gioca meglio quando il mediano centrale lo fa Montolivo, mentre da mezzala o trequartista è sempre anonimo.
> De Jong è vistoso quando tampona ma poi non sa creare gioco ne dare i tempi alla squadra
> io da gennaio spero in questo centrocampo:
> 
> ...


Bravo, finalmente un altro che la pensa esattamente come me.


----------



## prebozzio (2 Novembre 2013)

Ma c'è qualche giocatore del Milan che vi va bene? Sembra di stare su "Lamento World" o "Piangina World" invece che "Milan World".


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Novembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Penso che stai facendo lo stesso discorso che rende Allegri un allenatore mediocre.
> Se sei una big non puoi giocare chiusa ma devi attaccare e pertanto crei degli spazi in cui anche i migliori tamponatori e fabbri possono ben poco, invece se crei un centrocampo tecnico gestisci meglio il gioco, controlli più tempo la palla, non la perdi in fase di partenza e gli avversari avanzano con meno elementi quando portano il contropiede nella paura di sbilanciarsi.
> E poi centrocampo tecnico non vuol dire tutti avanti a casaccio, le posizioni vanno mantenute comunque.
> Per farti un esempio se hai montolivo davanti alla difesa se gli avversari si sbilanciano lui può inventare un lancio lungo per un attaccante, mentre i vari Dejong e Muntari devono perdere tempo a passarla ai compagni più dotati, dando il tempo agli avversari di arretrare.
> Insomma non pretendo di avere il centrocampo di ancellotti come somma tecnica ma il gioco di una grande è necessariamente quello anche con attori meno dotati, e poi i successi della juve, con un Pirlo dato per finito, parlano chiaro, in ripartenza dell'azione servono piedi fini i macellai sono controproducenti



Mah, Allegri anche con pirlo e seedorf non ha mai mostrato granchè sul piano del gioco. I suoi limiti riguardono il modo di sviluppare il più gioco, più che i singoli (sia con Poli che con Munta cambia poco). Honda è un giocatore tecnico, ma non molto dinamico e quindi metterlo in una posizione nevralgica del campo sarebbe rischioso. Sono convinto anch'io che serva una mezzala, ma una mezzala pura, non un trequartista adattato che viene da un campionato differente.


----------



## 2515 (2 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mah, Allegri anche con pirlo e seedorf non ha mai mostrato granchè sul piano del gioco. I suoi limiti riguardono il modo di sviluppare il più gioco, più che i singoli (sia con Poli che con Munta cambia poco). Honda è un giocatore tecnico, ma non molto dinamico e quindi metterlo in una posizione nevralgica del campo sarebbe rischioso. Sono convinto anch'io che serva una mezzala, ma una mezzala pura, non un trequartista adattato che viene da un campionato differente.



non proporrei proprio paragoni visto che pirlo e seedorf, quest'ultimo a parte le ultime partite della stagione scudetto, facevano pena da anni e tra l'altro pirlo è rimasto sfasciato per mezza stagione e poi è arrivato van bommel.

Se schieravi seedorf pirlo Gattuso anche le piccole ci avrebbero massacrato, con i centrocampi composti da giovani che corrono bastavano due uomini fissi in marcatura per rischiare di perdere palla sulla nostra trequarti.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Novembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> non proporrei proprio paragoni visto che pirlo e seedorf, quest'ultimo a parte le ultime partite della stagione scudetto, facevano pena da anni e tra l'altro pirlo è rimasto sfasciato per mezza stagione e poi è arrivato van bommel.
> 
> Se schieravi seedorf pirlo Gattuso anche le piccole ci avrebbero massacrato, con i centrocampi composti da giovani che corrono bastavano due uomini fissi in marcatura per rischiare di perdere palla sulla nostra trequarti.



Beh Honda non è che sia sto fulmine di guerra, anzi (non è molto da diverso da Seedorf, per dire). Meglio più avanzato, nel suo ruolo, piuttosto che far danni a metacampo.


----------



## Livestrong (2 Novembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La verità è che, nonostante De jong stia facendo bene, il MIlan gioca meglio quando il mediano centrale lo fa Montolivo, mentre da mezzala o trequartista è sempre anonimo.
> De Jong è vistoso quando tampona ma poi non sa creare gioco ne dare i tempi alla squadra
> io da gennaio spero in questo centrocampo:
> 
> ...


Ha senso togliere l'unico decente a centrocampo


----------



## Dexter (2 Novembre 2013)

Si Honda mezzala e De Jong in panca. Peggio di Allegri riuscireste a fare,e ce ne vuole


----------



## Dexter (2 Novembre 2013)

Montolivo in questo momento è imbarazzante. La mezzala non la può proprio fare,e il ruolo di centrale è ricoperto alla grandissima da De Jong. In una squadra normale farebbe panca,ma visto che da noi l'alternativa si chiama Muntari allora purtroppo deve giocare (da schifo) da mezzala. Se arrivasse Hernanes a Gennaio,sarebbe Hernanes De Jong Poli col grandissimo capitano in panchina.


----------



## Djici (2 Novembre 2013)

ricordo che un grandissimo esperto del calcio mondiale troll aveva detto che cassano poteva fare la mezzala sinistra come seedorf 

ma dai, non e che si puo mettere qualsiasi trequartista a fare la mezzala.
honda quel ruolo non lo puo fare.
per me ha piu possibilita di riuscirci saponara piutosto che honda.


----------



## alexrossonero (2 Novembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> ricordo che un grandissimo esperto del calcio mondiale troll aveva detto che cassano poteva fare la mezzala sinistra come seedorf
> 
> ma dai, non e che si puo mettere qualsiasi trequartista a fare la mezzala.
> honda quel ruolo non lo puo fare.
> per me ha piu possibilita di riuscirci saponara piutosto che honda.



A parte che Cassano non è un trequartista, ma un attaccante, quindi non vedo che centri.
Honda nel CSKA ha fatto anche il mediano. Vedo molto più improbabile un ruolo da esterno d'attacco, visto che non ha il passo. Saponara è decisamente più offensivo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Si Honda mezzala e De Jong in panca. Peggio di Allegri riuscireste a fare,e ce ne vuole



Io non discuto De Jong in se, ma come già detto altre volte non è Van Bommel che sapeva anche fare il regista
attualmente in serie A delle big mi pare che nessuna giochi con un elemento con le sue caratteristiche di pura rottura davanti alla difesa o sbaglio? forse il napoli con Berhami, ma anche lui mi pare più dotato in costruzione
la lazio ha ledesma, la fiore Pizarro, l'Inter Cambiasso, la Juve Pirlo, la Roma De Rossi e soprattutto nessuno affianca a un tamponatore puro anche un altro fabbro come Muntari


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io non discuto De Jong in se, ma come già detto altre volte non è Van Bommel che sapeva anche fare il regista
> attualmente in serie A delle big mi pare che nessuna giochi con un elemento con le sue caratteristiche di pura rottura davanti alla difesa o sbaglio? forse il napoli con Berhami, ma anche lui mi pare più dotato in costruzione
> la lazio ha ledesma, la fiore Pizarro, l'Inter Cambiasso, la Juve Pirlo, la Roma De Rossi e soprattutto nessuno affianca a un tamponatore puro anche un altro fabbro come Muntari



Concordo... Berhami comunque tecnicamente non è tanto lontano da De Jong, unico appunto.


----------



## Belfast Boy (2 Novembre 2013)

Sbaglio o è il Capitano??? Aspetto SUE dichiarazioni, anche solo per semplici scuse. In caso contrario darebbe la conferma di esser solo il burattino di Allegri e Galliani...


----------



## The Ripper (3 Novembre 2013)

ragazzi non può fare la mezzala ma a livello tecnico non è che migliora se si sposta più dietro di un paio di metri eh!!!! Fa errori TECNICI che non c'entrano nulla con l'aspetto tattico.

Imbarazzante. 
Vuoto


----------



## runner (3 Novembre 2013)

Comunque a parte le considerazioni come giocatore che ognuno ha le sue idee tattiche e tecniche sul giocatore a mio avviso criticarlo per il discorso della fascia da capitano penso che sia davvero sbagliato
Cosa vi aspettavate dal gallo e dal berlu?
Il capitano dopo Baresi e Maldo sarebbe dovuto essere Gattuso, ma visto che Ambro è biondo e un bel ragazzo l' hanno data lui, un po' come tanti anni fa Andrea Seno giocava nell' inter perchè era biondo!!
Hanno sempre scelto personalità troppo blande come riferimenti della squadra, anche Allegri gli va bene perchè non si impone troppo....

Quindi quando parlate di Monto non pensate che è il capitano vero di questa squadra perchè non ce ne sono e non ce ne saranno a breve....

Baresi - già presente all' arrivo del nanetto (attualmente fa solo partite con le "vecchie glorie>" e vive nel suo mondo)
Maldini - già presente pure il padre prima dell' arrivo del nanetto (allontanato perchè non piace alla curva)
Seedorf - sarebbe un leader da noi ma il gallo preferisce Allegri che non fiata su nulla
Gattuso - abbandonato al suo detino prima in svizzera e poi da zampanini
Boban - neanche mai preso in considerazione
Savicevic - per un po' ci ha aiutato segnalandoci qualche giovane penso e poi smarrito
Leo - troppo bravo a fare il dirigente e a convincere il nanetto a spendere e quindi silurato dopo un anno da allenatore
Albertini - ha preferito la Federazione perchè aveva capito benissimo l' antifona


----------



## iceman. (6 Novembre 2013)

Il Siviglia ci aveva offerto 20 milioni per sto qua...20.
Scarsissimo, lentissimo e perde palloni a più non posso.


----------



## Alex (6 Novembre 2013)

attualmente pessimo, l'anno scorso aveva invece fatto una grande stagione, spero sia solo questione di forma ma più passa il tempo e più i dubbi aumentano


----------



## SuperMilan (6 Novembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io non discuto De Jong in se, ma come già detto altre volte non è Van Bommel che sapeva anche fare il regista
> attualmente in serie A delle big mi pare che nessuna giochi con un elemento con le sue caratteristiche di pura rottura davanti alla difesa o sbaglio? forse il napoli con Berhami, ma anche lui mi pare più dotato in costruzione
> la lazio ha ledesma, la fiore Pizarro, l'Inter Cambiasso, la Juve Pirlo, la Roma De Rossi e soprattutto nessuno affianca a un tamponatore puro anche un altro fabbro come Muntari



Alla Roma il regista è Pjanic. Non concordo in toto. Alla fine non è che Cambiasso e Behrami abbiamo tanta più tecnica. L'errore secondo me è in costruzione di rosa. Vado a spiegare: de Jong va bene davanti alla difesa, ma devi avere ai suoi lati un regista come Montolivo e uno che ti crei la superiorità numerica a centrocampo, uno che salti l'uomo. de Jong davanti alla difesa va bene se ai latri ha due giocatori offensivi. è il fatto che accanto abbia Muntari che non va bene.


----------



## Jino (6 Novembre 2013)

Un pò troppo lento di testa...a volte spreca ottime occasioni per fare la giocata...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Novembre 2013)

Pessimo.


----------



## Dexter (7 Novembre 2013)

E c'è chi dice di panchinare De Jong per questo qui...L'hanno trovato all'obitorio questo qui,non ci credo che prima giocava in A. Pare un morto che cammina


----------



## Livestrong (7 Novembre 2013)

Come detto parecchie volte, il problema dei calciatori come lui, Abate, nocerino, zapata, constant ecc è che non riusciremo mai a levarceli di torno.


----------



## Principe (7 Novembre 2013)

Totalmente fuori forma e cmq se non cambiamo modulo de jong e montolivo insieme non. Possono giocare 4 2 3 1 serve il cambio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Come detto parecchie volte, il problema dei calciatori come lui, Abate, nocerino, zapata, constant ecc è che non riusciremo mai a levarceli di torno.



Qualche offerta per Montolivo può arrivare, ma fin quando lo si spaccia per Iniestolivo non ce lo leveremo mai di torno.


----------



## Livestrong (7 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Qualche offerta per Montolivo può arrivare, ma fin quando lo si spaccia per Iniestolivo non ce lo leveremo mai di torno.



L'ingaggio che gli diamo noi attualmente non glielo dà nessuno


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Novembre 2013)

Cediamo Monto per chi??? Cioè fatemi capire. Ok che quest'anno sta giocando male, ma se cedessimo anche lui chi rimarrebbe. Mah.....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cediamo Monto per chi??? Cioè fatemi capire. Ok che quest'anno sta giocando male, ma se cedessimo anche lui chi rimarrebbe. Mah.....



Lanciamo Bryan


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Novembre 2013)

E comunque c'è un certo Xabi Alonso che non è più al centro del progetto da Real, che andrei a prendere anche domani.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Lanciamo Bryan



Se vabbè. Sto ragazzo non gioca mai, nessuno gli ha mai dato mezza possibilità e lo lanciamo titolare in pianta stabile??? Vabbè che le squadre europee lanciano i giovani, ma li fanno crescere. Poi nella nostra situazione folle si rischierebbe di bruciarlo. Prendo te come esempio: io sono convinto che al primo lo metteresti in croce, come Gabriel a Parma.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Novembre 2013)

Ma sì, vendiamo pure il nostro miglior centrocampista. Poi giochiamo con falegname 1 (de Mongolo), falegname 2 (Ruttari) e falegname 3 (Nocciolino).


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E comunque c'è un certo Xabi Alonso che non è più al centro del progetto da Real, che andrei a prendere anche domani.



Lo stesso Xabi che ti chiederebbe minimo 9-10 mln lordi annui.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Lo stesso Xabi che ti chiederebbe minimo 9-10 mln lordi annui.



Tratto da Wikipedia: "Il 4 agosto 2009 viene comunicato ufficialmente il suo trasferimento per 35,4 milioni di euro al Real Madrid, con cui Alonso ha firmato un contratto quinquennale,da 4,5 milioni di euro all'anno".

Se è questa la cifra, per noi è quasi accessibile.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Tratto da Wikipedia: "Il 4 agosto 2009 viene comunicato ufficialmente il suo trasferimento per 35,4 milioni di euro al Real Madrid, con cui Alonso ha firmato un contratto quinquennale,da 4,5 milioni di euro all'anno".
> 
> Se è questa la cifra, per noi è quasi accessibile.



La cifra è al netto. Quindi sono 9 lordi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Novembre 2013)

Comunque, cambiamo il caciucco e poi vediamo. Voglio vedere Montolivo col nuovo allenatore.


----------



## Albijol (7 Novembre 2013)

Sotto Allegri la maggior parte dei giocatori ti fa bene sei mesi/un anno e poi si trasforma in bidone...e Montolivo sta prendendo questa strada, ma vi pare normale? Boh io ormai non so più cosa pensare...


----------



## runner (7 Novembre 2013)

come mezz' ala non combina quasi niente....mi ero sbagliato!!

a sto punto lo potremmo pure cedere l' anno prossimo e prendere uno che sappia fare quel ruolo


----------



## iceman. (10 Novembre 2013)

Che forte, personalità a fiumi, tecnica sopraffina..


----------



## Jino (10 Novembre 2013)

Lui può giocare solo dove attualmente gioca un fenomenale De Jong. O si gioca con i due in mezzo al campo oppure è un giocatorino.


----------



## Albijol (10 Novembre 2013)

Ma che bidone è diventato? Cavolo gioca quasi meglio Muntari!!!


----------



## admin (10 Novembre 2013)

Gli togliessero la fascia. Almeno quella.

Ma cosa siamo diventati?


----------



## Jino (10 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gli togliessero la fascia. Almeno quella.
> 
> Ma cosa siamo diventati?



Il punto è, prendi la rosa di inizio luglio e dimmi anche in ottica della scorsa stagione chi doveva prendere la fascia. E' la rosa ad esser ridicola, Montolivo capitano non è altro che lo specchio del livello tecnico ed umano in cui siamo finiti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il punto è, prendi la rosa di inizio luglio e dimmi anche in ottica della scorsa stagione chi doveva prendere la fascia. E' la rosa ad esser ridicola, Montolivo capitano non è altro che lo specchio del livello tecnico ed umano in cui siamo finiti.



per me la rosa non è assolutamente ridicola, certo non è da scudetto, semplicemente ci sono parecchi giocatori che non rendono come nelle loro caratteristiche e montolivo è uno di questi, allora mi faccio delle domande


----------



## Jino (10 Novembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per me la rosa non è assolutamente ridicola, certo non è da scudetto, semplicemente ci sono parecchi giocatori che non rendono come nelle loro caratteristiche e montolivo è uno di questi, allora mi faccio delle domande



Parlo di valori umani, di personalità, di leadership! Cavoli, trovami in questi 25-30 calciatori che possa esser degno di esser capitano del Milan, escluso Kakà che è arrivato ad agosto ed ormai non si faceva più nulla. Non c'è uno che possa esser capitano del nostro Milan dai. 

Montolivo è stato nominato tale perchè nella pochezza umana generale era quello più incline a fare quel ruolo. Ma non perchè ne abbia le capacità eh.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Parlo di valori umani, di personalità, di leadership! Cavoli, trovami in questi 25-30 calciatori che possa esser degno di esser capitano del Milan, escluso Kakà che è arrivato ad agosto ed ormai non si faceva più nulla. Non c'è uno che possa esser capitano del nostro Milan dai.
> 
> Montolivo è stato nominato tale perchè nella pochezza umana generale era quello più incline a fare quel ruolo. Ma non perchè ne abbia le capacità eh.



ti do ragione ma di solito il leader all'interno dello spogliatoio oltre che i giocatori deve essere anche qualche altro, la squadra è una squadra buona, normale con giocatori ottimi e giocatori meno buoni ma che escludendone 3-4 in carriera non hanno mai vinto nulla quindi come possono avere personalità e leadership, l'allenatore nel calcio di adesso non deve solamente essere bravo a livello di tattica, deve entrare anche nella testa dei giocatori e farli rendere al 110 per cento di quello che possono, io vedo giocatori che in campo rendono il 50 o il 60 per cento di quello che possono dare, addirittura altri anche meno di questo, c'è chi rende al 100 per cento e se vuoi ti dico anche chi, di solito è gente scarsa che non c'entra nulla col milan e quindi cerca di dare tutto perchè sa che è l'occasione della vita vedi birsa ad esempio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Mister 4.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Novembre 2013)

E poi venivo insultato quando dicevo "non deve giocare" o "o lui o De Jong, mai entrambi".

Il giocatore che odio di più.


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ti do ragione ma di solito il leader all'interno dello spogliatoio oltre che i giocatori deve essere anche qualche altro, la squadra è una squadra buona, normale con giocatori ottimi e giocatori meno buoni ma che escludendone 3-4 in carriera non hanno mai vinto nulla quindi come possono avere personalità e leadership, l'allenatore nel calcio di adesso non deve solamente essere bravo a livello di tattica, deve entrare anche nella testa dei giocatori e farli rendere al 110 per cento di quello che possono, io vedo giocatori che in campo rendono il 50 o il 60 per cento di quello che possono dare, addirittura altri anche meno di questo, c'è chi rende al 100 per cento e se vuoi ti dico anche chi, di solito è gente scarsa che non c'entra nulla col milan e quindi cerca di dare tutto perchè sa che è l'occasione della vita vedi birsa ad esempio



Ma io non parlo di rendimento di Montolivo in sè, io parlo di un ragionamento differente. Parlo che la scelta di capitan Montolivo era obbligata in estate, nel senso che qualcuno meglio di lui oggettivamente non c'era, ma che non è nient'altro che il ritratto della pochezza umana presente in questa rosa.


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> E poi venivo insultato quando dicevo "non deve giocare" o "o lui o De Jong, mai entrambi".
> 
> Il giocatore che odio di più.



Possono anche giocare insieme, ma se giocano assieme in posizione centrale. Quando giochiamo con i 3 di centrocampo lo potrebbero fare giusto se al posto di Muntari per di la ci fosse un Seedorf!


----------



## addox (11 Novembre 2013)

Arpiona la palla, fa mezzo giro all'indietro e passa lateralmente o alla difesa, ma che modo di giocare è?


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2013)

addox ha scritto:


> Arpiona la palla, fa mezzo giro all'indietro e passa lateralmente o alla difesa, ma che modo di giocare è?



Guarda, da casa faccio fatica a giudicare una cosa che solamente allo stadio si potrebbe notare, non capisco se lui non verticalizza mai perchè non se la sente oppure perchè i compagni non gli dettano il passaggio...

Mi piacerebbe da chi va allo stadio sempre capire questa cosa


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Possono anche giocare insieme, ma se giocano assieme in posizione centrale. Quando giochiamo con i 3 di centrocampo lo potrebbero fare giusto se al posto di Muntari per di la ci fosse un Seedorf!



ci vorrebbe un hernanes (non quello di adesso)


----------



## Djici (11 Novembre 2013)

addox ha scritto:


> Arpiona la palla, fa mezzo giro all'indietro e passa lateralmente o alla difesa, ma che modo di giocare è?



infatti, fa sempre lo stesso movimento ma come dice Jino non capisco se perche tutti i nostri rimangono fermi... o se ha paura di sbagliare.
secondo me (ma ripeto, non posso esserne sicuro) nessuno si muove... e quando siamo cosi... tutti fermi l'unica soluzione sembra essere passarla a abate


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> infatti, fa sempre lo stesso movimento ma come dice Jino non capisco se perche tutti i nostri rimangono fermi... o se ha paura di sbagliare.
> secondo me (ma ripeto, non posso esserne sicuro) nessuno si muove... e quando siamo cosi... tutti fermi l'unica soluzione sembra essere passarla a abate



Beh se fosse lo scarso movimento in profondità è ovvio che il centrocampista si deve limitare al passaggino in orrizontale o ancor peggio indietro. Però ripeto, non lo so perchè solo allo stadio si possono notare cose come questa.


----------



## runner (11 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Guarda, da casa faccio fatica a giudicare una cosa che solamente allo stadio si potrebbe notare, non capisco se lui non verticalizza mai perchè non se la sente oppure perchè i compagni non gli dettano il passaggio...
> 
> Mi piacerebbe da chi va allo stadio sempre capire questa cosa



ma non lo fa perchè là davanti non c' è nessuno tranne Balo (il quale è sempre a spasso per il campo) a cui passare la palla


----------



## Hammer (11 Novembre 2013)

Decrescita pazzesca.

Si sta beccando un sacco di moccoli sto Porcolivo ultimamente


----------



## Gollume (11 Novembre 2013)

Veramente un rendimento imabarazzante quest anno.
L unica nostra fonte di gioco (con tutti i suoi limiti, ma l unica), figuriamoci se non abbiamo neanche lui.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Possono anche giocare insieme, ma se giocano assieme in posizione centrale. Quando giochiamo con i 3 di centrocampo lo potrebbero fare giusto se al posto di Muntari per di la ci fosse un Seedorf!



Ieri però hanno giocato tutti e due al centro (come vorrei vederli sempre, sia chiaro), e non ho notato grosse differenze in tal senso.


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2013)

Sisi, ma sta giocando oggettivamente maluccio quest'anno, non rischia mai la giocata, certo non solo per colpa sua...


----------



## Dexter (27 Novembre 2013)

Attualmente è al livello di Muntari se non peggio. Non ci sta nè con la testa nè con le gambe,zero proprio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Novembre 2013)

deve fare il regista, è troppo lento, sembra uno a fine carriera


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (27 Novembre 2013)

è lento anche nell'esecuzione dei passaggi, non velocizza il gioco ... fa sempre quel tocco in più che fa perdere il tempo alla squadra
stesso errore che fa abate solo che lui non detta i tempi di gioco!!!
giocasse di prima o a 2 tocchi la squadra cambierebbe radicalmente


----------



## 2515 (27 Novembre 2013)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> è lento anche nell'esecuzione dei passaggi, non velocizza il gioco ... fa sempre quel tocco in più che fa perdere il tempo alla squadra
> stesso errore che fa abate solo che lui non detta i tempi di gioco!!!
> giocasse di prima o a 2 tocchi la squadra cambierebbe radicalmente


Abate non fa un tocco in più, pensa a quale piede usare per calciare (quando deve crossare da destra!) e si prende una rincorsa, e guarda in mezzo, per poi spararla sul difensore o il centrocampista che aveva seminato di 3-4 metri!


----------



## folletto (27 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Attualmente è al livello di Muntari se non peggio. Non ci sta nè con la testa nè con le gambe,zero proprio.



Sta rendendo pochissimo, spesso quasi inguardabile ma tra lui e il labbrone prendo Montolivo tutta la vita


----------



## Snake (1 Dicembre 2013)

Balotelli a momenti si fa buttare fuori, chi è che lo va a riprendere? Ovviamente il capitano del Milan, OH WAIT...

#levateglilafasciadicapitano


----------



## Jino (1 Dicembre 2013)

La prima partita degna da inizio stagione. Primo si dicembre, alla faccia.


----------



## Dexter (1 Dicembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Balotelli a momenti si fa buttare fuori, chi è che lo va a riprendere? Ovviamente il capitano del Milan, OH WAIT...
> 
> #levateglilafasciadicapitano


Volevo scrivere la stessa cosa,pazzesco


----------



## 2515 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Mamma mia dimenticatevi della fascia un attimo, finalmente fisicamente sta bene e si vede.


----------



## Hammer (1 Dicembre 2013)

Partita buonissima


----------



## prebozzio (1 Dicembre 2013)

Ha fatto tante giocate decisive oggi. Bene.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Dicembre 2013)

Finalmente una buona partita oggi


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Dicembre 2013)

Questa sera una delusione enorme. Toglietegli subito quella fascia!


----------



## Bawert (11 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Questa sera una delusione enorme. Toglietegli subito quella fascia!



Stava giocando bene, poi l'arbitro ha inventato un' espulsione...


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Dicembre 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Stava giocando bene, poi l'arbitro ha inventato un' espulsione...



Inventato? E' entrato con 2 minuti di ritardo e gli ha quasi spaccato una gamba, cosa doveva fare l'arbitro?


----------



## Bawert (11 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Inventato? E' entrato con 2 minuti di ritardo e gli ha quasi spaccato una gamba, cosa doveva fare l'arbitro?



E' l'inclinazione della caviglia che fa impressione, poi mi sembra che Poulsen abbia continuato a giocare tranquillamente.... comunque era meglio utilizzare il termine eccessiva


----------



## iceman. (11 Dicembre 2013)

Mah, si è visto di peggio comunque, nel senso che era da arancione ma non da rosso, dai. 
Era più cattivo l'intervento di De Jong da dietro


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Dicembre 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> E' l'inclinazione della caviglia che fa impressione, poi mi sembra che Poulsen abbia continuato a giocare tranquillamente.... comunque era meglio utilizzare il termine eccessiva



Se il fallo l'avesse fatto Poulsen a Montolivo sarebbe stato rosso sacrosanto...


----------



## Jino (11 Dicembre 2013)

L'ha combinata grossa...


----------



## The Ripper (11 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Se il fallo l'avesse fatto Poulsen a Montolivo sarebbe stato rosso sacrosanto...



.


----------



## O Animal (11 Dicembre 2013)

Per il girone di ritorno valuterei di mandarlo in prestito gratuito in Siberia...


----------



## Belfast Boy (11 Dicembre 2013)

Via quella fascia dal braccio...datela a De Sciglio


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Intervento sciagurato, ma sono dell'opinione che anche senza l'espulsione avremmo "giocato" allo stesso modo.


----------



## BB7 (11 Dicembre 2013)

No ma lui è il Capitano, il regista, quello più forte tecnicamente, quello con più carattere. Quello fondamentale per la squadra


----------



## The Ripper (11 Dicembre 2013)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Via quella fascia dal braccio...datela a De Sciglio



.


----------



## Jaqen (11 Dicembre 2013)

Che sciagura di fallo.

In 11 la partita sarebbe stata uguale, abbiamo solo dato un buon alibi a un ormai mediocre (o sto pensando, sempre stato?) Allegri per giustificare il non gioco.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

Ha fatto un fallo inutile in quella porzione di campo, ci ha lasciato nella melma piu totale, date la fascia ad altri va.


----------



## Jino (11 Dicembre 2013)

Ma come fate a dire che la partita sarebbe stata uguale in 11 ragazzi?! Dai, avremmo avuto un altro impatto nella fase offensiva, suvvia. 

Nel calcio moderno l'inferiorità numerica conta da matti, il calcio si gioca con un'altra fisicità ed un altro ritmo ormai rispetto a 20 anni fa, l'inferiorità pesa come un macigno a dispetto di un tempo.


----------



## Albijol (11 Dicembre 2013)

Spero che abbiate capito a che razza di giocatore abbiamo consegnato le chiavi del centrocampo. Spero che non venga considerato titolare inamovibile nei prossimi anni che altrimenti siamo nella melma fino al collo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Dicembre 2013)

La tassa Rimbambolivo fino a che anno dura?


----------



## Aragorn (11 Dicembre 2013)

Concordo con chi vorrebbe togliergli la fascia, ma non tanto per la sciocchezza di stasera, il fatto è che proprio non ce lo vedo come capitano di una grande squadra. La diano a Kakà per favore.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Dicembre 2013)

ma che fallo da deficen te ha fatto stasera?? Non ho parole...via quella fascia


----------



## O Animal (12 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> La tassa Rimbambolivo fino a che anno dura?



30.06.2016


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma come fate a dire che la partita sarebbe stata uguale in 11 ragazzi?! Dai, avremmo avuto un altro impatto nella fase offensiva, suvvia.
> 
> Nel calcio moderno l'inferiorità numerica conta da matti, il calcio si gioca con un'altra fisicità ed un altro ritmo ormai rispetto a 20 anni fa, l'inferiorità pesa come un macigno a dispetto di un tempo.



Secondo me proprio per questo si può sopperire, ovviamente sputando sangue. E secondo me (ma è una folle speculazione personale) il rosso ci ha svegliato, ci ha fatto entrare in campo.

E Montolivo non è da crocifiggere per questo, è entrato in ritardo, è stata una colpa, ma non gravissima. Non era un fallo insano intenzionale (alla Balotelli per dire).


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Intervento sciagurato, ma sono dell'opinione che anche senza l'espulsione avremmo "giocato" allo stesso modo.



Lo penso anch'io, infatti l'inizio di partita lo testimonia.
Detto ciò, non può fare un fallo così inutile e insensato.
Espulsione sacrosanta.


----------



## Hammer (12 Dicembre 2013)

Porcolivo


----------



## mandraghe (12 Dicembre 2013)

Riccardo cuore d'oro, dato che L'Ajax era già in dieci, vista la presenza di Bojan, ha scientemente deciso di farsi espellere per vivacizzare l'incontro e per non concedere troppi vantaggi ai lancieri


----------



## smallball (12 Dicembre 2013)

va multato in maniera esemplare...un fallo suicida assurdo


----------



## James Watson (12 Dicembre 2013)

Ha fatto una *******, penso che il primo ad esserne consapevole sia lui. Detto questo, Poulsen figlio di t.


----------



## Dave (12 Dicembre 2013)

Ma quante ne salta ora?


----------



## James Watson (12 Dicembre 2013)

una credo, al massimo 2.


----------



## arcanum (12 Dicembre 2013)

Non scherziamo, quale multa e multa....non mi sembra giocatore che si fa fregare da tensioni e provocazioni, inoltre è sempre molto lucido e corretto. Credo sia il primo ad essersi mortificato per il fallo, non è stato il classico fallo di reazione o da ignorante, certe cose lasciamole ai vari Mexes, Muntari, Balo, Constant,ecc


----------



## Jino (12 Dicembre 2013)

Dave ha scritto:


> Ma quante ne salta ora?



Dipende cosa ha scritto il direttore di gara, se parla di condotta violenta ne rischia anche altre due quindi tre in tutto di giornate. Vedi Ribery.


----------



## Dave (12 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dipende cosa ha scritto il direttore di gara, se parla di condotta violenta ne rischia anche altre due quindi tre in tutto di giornate. Vedi Ribery.



E' arrivato semplicemente in ritardo, non c'è nulla di violento almeno credo


----------



## Jino (12 Dicembre 2013)

Dave ha scritto:


> E' arrivato semplicemente in ritardo, non c'è nulla di violento almeno credo



Neanche secondo me, ma dipende tutto dal referto arbitrale!


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Dicembre 2013)

In questo momento non meriterebbe di essere titolare.
Sarebbe anche ora che si svegliasse.
La fascia la sta stuprando peggio di quanto abbia fatto Boateng con la 10.
La meriterebbe Kakà (mai avrei pensato di dirlo) oppure la darei nonostante abbia solamente 21 anni a De Sciglio che ha sicuramente più personalità di Montolivo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Dicembre 2013)

Come sempre molto bene bene da trequartista


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Dicembre 2013)

Menomale che il Mister non schiera mai giocatori in ruoli problematici


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Menomale che il Mister non schiera mai giocatori in ruoli problematici



Non lo sa neanche Montolivo dove sta giocando


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Non lo sa neanche Montolivo dove sta giocando



Appunto.
A volta era in linea con Kakà,altre volte l'ho visto vicino a Zapata ad impostare.Non si capisce una mazza


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2013)

Montolivo stasera come i veri fantastisti libero di andare dove l'istinto lo porta ad inventare, inutile aggiunga i risultati siano lodevoli!


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ma è una pippa, dai. Ovunque lo metti, fa ridere.

Il CAPITANO.


----------



## Graxx (16 Dicembre 2013)

l'anno scorso davanti la difesa una stagione straordinaria...quest'anno mezz'ala una mer.da ogni partita...ha rotto anche lui...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Dicembre 2013)

Vabbè non serve che dica nulla. Trequartista


----------



## Canonista (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ah ma c'era in campo?


----------



## 2515 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> l'anno scorso davanti la difesa una stagione straordinaria...quest'anno mezz'ala una mer.da ogni partita...ha rotto anche lui...



tu lo sai che ha giocato almeno 33 partite da mezz'ala l'anno scorso vero???


----------



## Snake (16 Dicembre 2013)

prestazione di oziliana memoria


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Tassa da pagare ancora per tanti anni.


----------



## Nivre (16 Dicembre 2013)

Doveva proprio venire al Milan per mostrare tutta la sua cessagine? Ma dio santo


----------



## Albijol (16 Dicembre 2013)

Per fortuna si è fatto ammonire così magari qualche speranza di vincere il derby ce l'abbiamo


----------



## iceman. (16 Dicembre 2013)

Bel cesso, super pomato dai media.


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Dicembre 2013)

Il fatto che non giochi il derby credo sia sicuramente un vantaggio per noi.


----------



## Belfast Boy (17 Dicembre 2013)

Sopravvalutatissimo in primis da Prandelli e va detto...questo che palmares ha? ha vinto una cippa...e gioca nella squadra a vocazione europea per giunta da capitano. Un inadatto, un comprimario eletto a "faro" per mancanza di soldi (soprattutto) e di alternative valide.
Non lo reputo un cesso in assoluto, ma che nella mediana sia quello coi piedi migliori deve fare pensare in primis la dirigenza...questo qui tanto per non andar troppo lontani temporalmente...4 anni fa avrebbe fatto panca fissa e non sarebbe stato neppure il miglior Milan.
Invece fa il capitano da noi e il titolare nell'Italia...mancanza di alternative? FORSE.
Sopravvalutato? CERTEZZA


----------



## The Ripper (18 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## folletto (18 Dicembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


>


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Dicembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


>


----------



## folletto (18 Dicembre 2013)

tesssoro


----------



## Dave (18 Dicembre 2013)

"c'è l'hanno tolto, rubato!"


----------



## The Ripper (18 Dicembre 2013)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Sopravvalutatissimo in primis da Prandelli e va detto...questo che palmares ha? ha vinto una cippa...e gioca nella squadra a vocazione europea per giunta da capitano. Un inadatto, un comprimario eletto a "faro" per mancanza di soldi (soprattutto) e di alternative valide.
> Non lo reputo un cesso in assoluto, ma che nella mediana sia quello coi piedi migliori deve fare pensare in primis la dirigenza...questo qui tanto per non andar troppo lontani temporalmente...4 anni fa avrebbe fatto panca fissa e non sarebbe stato neppure il miglior Milan.
> Invece fa il capitano da noi e il titolare nell'Italia...mancanza di alternative? FORSE.
> Sopravvalutato? CERTEZZA



Perfetto.


----------



## Dexter (18 Dicembre 2013)

Il suo ruolo è centrale di centrocampo: mezz'ala e trequartista è imbarazzante. In quel ruolo c'è De Jong,che sta giocando benissimo...Quindi per quanto mi riguarda può stare in panca.


----------



## Sherlocked (18 Dicembre 2013)

La sua stagione è purtroppo pessima, non capisco perchè, visto che il suo valore tecnico mi sembra indiscutibile. E' anche vero che in questa squadra e soprattutto con un allenatore non propriamente capace è difficile fare bene, infatti in stagione l'unico a salvarsi, fino ad ora, è De Jong, con Abbiati  Spero si riprenda il Monto perchè ha doti da regista che ci servono molto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> La sua stagione è purtroppo pessima, non capisco perchè, visto che il suo valore tecnico mi sembra indiscutibile. E' anche vero che in questa squadra e soprattutto con un allenatore non propriamente capace è difficile fare bene, infatti in stagione l'unico a salvarsi, fino ad ora, è De Jong, con Abbiati  Spero si riprenda il Monto perchè ha doti da regista che ci servono molto.



la gente dotata tecnicamente se non ha grande quantità con allegri fa fatica, lo dicono i fatti


----------



## Sherlocked (18 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la gente dotata tecnicamente se non ha grande quantità con allegri fa fatica, lo dicono i fatti



Ma anche chi ha quantità non è che giochi poi cosi bene con allegri


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ma anche chi ha quantità non è che giochi poi cosi bene con allegri



perchè è scarsa tecnicamente, ma è l'unica gente che rende di solito, almeno fa il massimo


----------



## Sherlocked (18 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> perchè è scarsa tecnicamente, ma è l'unica gente che rende di solito, almeno fa il massimo



Si ma il problema sta a monte, bisogna in primis mettere i giocatori tecnici in grado di rendere, poi servono anche quelli che corrono e danno l'anima, ma io al milan di questi ultimi ne vedo un paio al massimo...


----------



## Sherlocked (18 Dicembre 2013)

P.s. Comunque con un'organizzazione di gioco efficiente (vedi il toro di ventura per dirne una) anche i giocatori meno dotati tecnicamente riescono a incidere sulla partita. Con allegri girano a caso per il campo...


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Si ma il problema sta a monte, bisogna in primis mettere i giocatori tecnici in grado di rendere, poi servono anche quelli che corrono e danno l'anima, ma io al milan di questi ultimi ne vedo un paio al massimo...



c'è un po di tutto ma l'allenatore non sa fare rendere la poca gente di qualità che abbiamo e ne abbiamo veramente poca e preferisce i muscoli alla tecnica, lui invece dovrebbe convincere i giocatori con grande tecnica a impegnarsi e sacrificarsi, ma non ci riesce perchè non è un grande allenatore, facile prendere gente come constant birsa muntari e chiedere di sputare sangue in campo, ma questa gente non ti porta da nessuna parte


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> P.s. Comunque con un'organizzazione di gioco efficiente (vedi il toro di ventura per dirne una) anche i giocatori meno dotati tecnicamente riescono a incidere sulla partita. Con allegri girano a caso per il campo...



non si può avere un organizzazione e un gioco bello a vedersi se privilegi la quantità alla qualità, l'ideale sarebbe creare un giusto mix, ad esempio come nell'anno dello scudetto dove avevamo il problema opposto lui fece fuori gente di grande qualità, mise dentro qualche gregario e tutto funzionò, ma a poco a poco ne ha levato sempre di più fino a ritrovarci la squadra brutta che siamo oggi


----------



## The Ripper (18 Dicembre 2013)

avete tutta la ragione del mondo sulla questione dell'organizzazione di gioco e su Allegri, ma un giocatore bravo tecnicamente si distingue anche in mezzo al caos... tant'è vero che giocatori come in teoria dovrebbe essere Mortolivo vengono anche chiamati "organizzatori di gioco". 
Ok, non sa fare la differenza, ma almeno giocare in maniera sufficiente? Fa errori banalissimi, si muove male, non crea nulla, sbaglia passaggi elementari... tutte cose che vanno OLTRE l'organizzazione di gioco generale. Quante volte abbiamo visto Mortolivo fare un passaggio in profondità per bene? Quante volte lo abbiamo visto "illuminare la scena"? Quante volte ha fatto una giocata, un'invenzione? Quante volte, in mezzo alle bestemmie per Muntari, abbiamo potuto dire "Eeeeh, però vedi Montolivo come sa trattare bene il pallone?". MAI.
D'altronde è un giocatore da sempre pompatissimo dai media e dagli allenatori che hanno peso mediatico come Brandelli.

La maglia pesa, la fascia ancor di più. 

Ripeto: nella mia squadra non ci sarebbe posto per lui. Tant'è vero che lamentiamo tutti l'assenza di DUE centrocampisti di spessore da affiancare a De Jong.

detto questo: c'è una questione tattica da affrontare. Mortolivo NON PUO' giocare con De Jong. L'uno è l'alternativa all'altro (caratteristiche diverse da poter sfruttare in base all'avversario che si ha davanti), ma farli giocare insieme è un suicidio. Superata la linea mediana, Montolivo diventa ancor più mediocre di quello che è. 
Vergognoso... Ancora ho negli occhi "l'appoggio" a De Sciglio sul fallo laterale lunedì sera.

p.s. in mezzo alla mer.da i giocatori bravi emergono sempre in un modo o nell'altro. Vedi Kakà, vedi Poli, vedi Balo, vedi de Sciglio, vedi De Jong....


----------



## Sherlocked (18 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non si può avere un organizzazione e un gioco bello a vedersi se privilegi la quantità alla qualità, l'ideale sarebbe creare un giusto mix, ad esempio come nell'anno dello scudetto dove avevamo il problema opposto lui fece fuori gente di grande qualità, mise dentro qualche gregario e tutto funzionò, ma a poco a poco ne ha levato sempre di più fino a ritrovarci la squadra brutta che siamo oggi



Si sono d'accordo, parlavo di organizzazione che fa rendere tutta la squadra, allegri non ha nè organizzazione nè bel gioco, è q uesto il problema.


----------



## Sherlocked (18 Dicembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> avete tutta la ragione del mondo sulla questione dell'organizzazione di gioco e su Allegri, ma un giocatore bravo tecnicamente si distingue anche in mezzo al caos... tant'è vero che giocatori come in teoria dovrebbe essere Mortolivo vengono anche chiamati "organizzatori di gioco".
> Ok, non sa fare la differenza, ma almeno giocare in maniera sufficiente? Fa errori banalissimi, si muove male, non crea nulla, sbaglia passaggi elementari... tutte cose che vanno OLTRE l'organizzazione di gioco generale. Quante volte abbiamo visto Mortolivo fare un passaggio in profondità per bene? Quante volte lo abbiamo visto "illuminare la scena"? Quante volte ha fatto una giocata, un'invenzione? Quante volte, in mezzo alle bestemmie per Muntari, abbiamo potuto dire "Eeeeh, però vedi Montolivo come sa trattare bene il pallone?". MAI.
> D'altronde è un giocatore da sempre pompatissimo dai media e dagli allenatori che hanno peso mediatico come Brandelli.
> 
> ...



Su monto hai ragione ma è tutta "farina" di questa stagione, perchè nella precedente ha dimostrato di avere doti tecniche e mentali più che buone, questa stagione è per lui disastrosa e sinceramente non so se è colpa della condizione fisica o se è un problema mentale come dici tu. Fatto sta che prima di cederlo ci penserei due volte, con un allenatore migliore di Allegri secondo me Monto può ancora rendere tantissimo.

Sulla questione tattica che dire, io vorrei vedere un 4-2-3-1, con monto e de jong davanti alla difesa, per quel modulo però serve elsha a sx, se proprio si vuole provare con spregiudicatezza ci metti balotelli (gia sapendo che non tornerà a difendere scoprendo quindi la fascia) che rientra e tira col destro, come punta pazzini/matri, sulla destra saponara o birsa, certo non sono adatti a quel ruolo ma meglio che niente. Con questo modulo Monto e de jong potrebbero coesistere.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Su monto hai ragione ma è tutta "farina" di questa stagione, perchè nella precedente ha dimostrato di avere doti tecniche e mentali più che buone, questa stagione è per lui disastrosa e sinceramente non so se è colpa della condizione fisica o se è un problema mentale come dici tu. Fatto sta che prima di cederlo ci penserei due volte, con un allenatore migliore di Allegri secondo me Monto può ancora rendere tantissimo.
> 
> Sulla questione tattica che dire, io vorrei vedere un 4-2-3-1, con monto e de jong davanti alla difesa, per quel modulo però serve elsha a sx, se proprio si vuole provare con spregiudicatezza ci metti balotelli (gia sapendo che non tornerà a difendere scoprendo quindi la fascia) che rientra e tira col destro, come punta pazzini/matri, sulla destra saponara o birsa, certo non sono adatti a quel ruolo ma meglio che niente. Con questo modulo Monto e de jong potrebbero coesistere.



semplice l'anno scorso doveva dimostrare che non era finito, e aveva tutte le motivazioni del mondo, appena si è affermato ed è diventato capitano con nessuno in panchina a caricarlo e a dargli stimoli sta facendo pietà, come vale per lui il discorso vale per molti altri


----------



## Frikez (18 Dicembre 2013)

Montolivo non può giocare con De Jong, ma in nazionale assieme a De Rossi e Pirlo sì..chissà come mai. Capirei se facesse schifo anche con la maglia azzurra e invece lì rende.

Sarà anche sopravvalutato, pompato, tutto quello che volete ma non è un mediocre..anche Kakà a parte un paio di partite sta giocando male.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Montolivo non può giocare con De Jong, ma in nazionale assieme a De Rossi e Pirlo sì..chissà come mai. Capirei se facesse schifo anche con la maglia azzurra e invece lì rende.
> 
> Sarà anche sopravvalutato, pompato, tutto quello che volete ma non è un mediocre..anche Kakà a parte un paio di partite sta giocando male.



a kaka manca l'esplosività per me con le piccole può ancora dire la sua, ma a certi livelli non ci credo più


----------



## Sherlocked (18 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> semplice l'anno scorso doveva dimostrare che non era finito, e aveva tutte le motivazioni del mondo, appena si è affermato ed è diventato capitano con nessuno in panchina a caricarlo e a dargli stimoli sta facendo pietà, come vale per lui il discorso vale per molti altri



Può darsi ma non credo sia cosi personalmente...


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Può darsi ma non credo sia cosi personalmente...



è uno di quei giocatori molli che se non motivato come si deve gioca come sta giocando quest'anno


----------



## Sherlocked (18 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è uno di quei giocatori molli che se non motivato come si deve gioca come sta giocando quest'anno



Si ma non cosi male come sta facendo, secondo me è anche colpa di qualcos'altro...


----------



## Frikez (18 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> a kaka manca l'esplosività per me con le piccole può ancora dire la sua, ma a certi livelli non ci credo più



A Kakà manca qualcuno con cui dialogare, a tratti si sono visti giusto con Balotelli ma è troppo poco.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> A Kakà manca qualcuno con cui dialogare, a tratti si sono visti giusto con Balotelli ma è troppo poco.



anche su questo sono d'accordo, io ho sempre detto robinho ma speriamo che basti honda a gennaio, balotelli anche in questo ha delle difficoltà, tende a giocare da solo più che a cercare il dialogo


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Si ma non cosi male come sta facendo, secondo me è anche colpa di qualcos'altro...



questo sicuramente..


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Si ma non cosi male come sta facendo, secondo me è anche colpa di qualcos'altro...



Vero. Il fatto è che avrebbe bisogno di gente che si propone, si muove, sappia dialogare...

Se Montolivo è quello dell'anno scorso e non quello di quest'anno, deve essere un pilastro anche della prossima gestione tecnica.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Dicembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vero. Il fatto è che avrebbe bisogno di gente che si propone, si muove, sappia dialogare...
> 
> Se Montolivo è quello dell'anno scorso e non quello di quest'anno, deve essere un pilastro anche della prossima gestione tecnica.



io aspetto la prossima gestione per giudicare sia lui che molti altri, per adesso sembrano tutti da buttare


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io aspetto la prossima gestione per giudicare sia lui che molti altri, per adesso sembrano tutti da buttare



E' diverso tempo che lo dico per lui, per Balotelli, El Shaarawy...


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Dicembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' diverso tempo che lo dico per lui, per Balotelli, El Shaarawy...



mexes zapata robinho non li cito a caso, sono giocatori che se perdono il filo e non rimangono concentrati possono fare danni come la grandine, hanno bisogno di qualcuno che sappia dargli motivazioni perchè hanno capacità importanti, se vedi che vanno in campo come se fosse una partitella di allenamento vuol dire che c'è qualcosa che non va perchè non è discorso di un solo giocatore ma sono tanti, se scendi in campo svogliato perdi contro chiunque


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mexes zapata robinho non li cito a caso, sono giocatori che se perdono il filo e non rimangono concentrati possono fare danni come la grandine, hanno bisogno di qualcuno che sappia dargli motivazioni perchè hanno capacità importanti, se vedi che vanno in campo come se fosse una partitella di allenamento vuol dire che c'è qualcosa che non va perchè non è discorso di un solo giocatore ma sono tanti, se scendi in campo svogliato perdi contro chiunque



mm però lì il discorso è diverso per me. Uno come Zapata è e resterà un mediocre. Poi logico che se la squadra gira, rendono tutti oltre le proprie potenzialità (vedi ultimi mesi dell'anno scorso).


----------



## Elshafenomeno (19 Dicembre 2013)

Io uno come Montolivo ci penso dieci volte prima di lasciarlo partirwe a cuor leggero..


Non sarà Pirlo, ma in questo Milan la sua tecnica serve sepre eccome, negli ultimi mesi in campo non è sceso in campo il vero Montolivo, abbiamo visto che se è in giornata è capace di grandi cose.


----------



## O Animal (19 Dicembre 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> Io uno come Montolivo ci penso dieci volte prima di lasciarlo partirwe a cuor leggero..
> 
> Non sarà Pirlo, ma in questo Milan la sua tecnica serve sepre eccome, negli ultimi mesi in campo non è sceso in campo il vero Montolivo, abbiamo visto che se è in giornata è capace di grandi cose.



Quale giornata? Catania?


----------



## The Ripper (19 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Montolivo non può giocare con De Jong, ma in nazionale assieme a De Rossi e Pirlo sì..chissà come mai. Capirei se facesse schifo anche con la maglia azzurra e invece lì rende.
> 
> Sarà anche sopravvalutato, pompato, tutto quello che volete ma non è un mediocre..anche Kakà a parte un paio di partite sta giocando male.



Anche Grosso in nazionale ha sempre fatto bene.
E poi, con tutto il rispetto, una cosa è giocare con De Rossi e/o Pirlo, altra roba è farlo con De Jong. Al Milan Montolivo ha responsbailità che in nazionale non ha mai avuto: creare il gioco innanzitutto.


----------



## Gas (19 Dicembre 2013)

Montolivo per me sta ricevendo un trattamento da parte nostra esageratamente ostile. Ok che non è un fenomeno del centrocampo ma è un giocatore che ci più stare, magari come riserva, non lo butterei via, prima di lui ci sarebbe la fila di centrocampisti che manderei via.
Quando avremo un centrocampo mostruoso, nel quale stonerebbe pure da panchinaro, allora sarò d'accordo nel lasciarlo andare.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Dicembre 2013)

quest anno sta giocando malissimo,ma sicuramente non deve essere lui il capro espiatorio del nostro centrocampo.Sono altri i giocatori da dismettere,non certo lui


----------



## Frikez (19 Dicembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Anche Grosso in nazionale ha sempre fatto bene.
> E poi, con tutto il rispetto, una cosa è giocare con De Rossi e/o Pirlo, altra roba è farlo con De Jong. Al Milan Montolivo ha responsbailità che in nazionale non ha mai avuto: creare il gioco innanzitutto.



Grosso è un terzino, se mi spieghi cosa centra 
De Rossi è un altro che in nazionale ha sempre fatto bene mentre nel club faceva fatica, poi è arrivato un allenatore serio che gli ha messo vicino Strootman riportandolo nel suo ruolo cioè davanti alla difesa e la Roma improvvisamente è tornata solida dietro con De Rossi sugli scudi.

Non crei gioco da solo a meno che non ti chiami Xavi o Pirlo, iniziamo a mettergi vicino qualcuno con un minimo di tecnica e poi vediamo se le cose cambiano..finché al nostro tecnico andrà bene Muntari o comunque un giocatore con determinate caratteristiche (difatti voleva Kucka) questi saranno i risultati.


----------



## Albijol (13 Gennaio 2014)

Prima partita in cui ha giocato decentemente, va detto.


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Prima partita in cui ha giocato decentemente, va detto.


no no.. Prima partita in cui mi è sembrato decentemente a livello fisico. E' da un anno che non correva così veloce.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (15 Gennaio 2014)

Troppo lento.


----------



## Albijol (15 Gennaio 2014)

Meglio De Jong, e lui fuori dal Milan


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Gennaio 2014)

Migliore in campo assieme a Honda.


----------



## Jino (15 Gennaio 2014)

Stasera è stato oggettivamente il migliore in campo, certo il contesto era quel che era.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Gennaio 2014)

Ha giocato meglio, non a caso, da mediano davanti alla difesa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ha giocato meglio, non a caso, da mediano davanti alla difesa.



De Jong Montolivo Cristante


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Gennaio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> De Jong Montolivo Cristante


???


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> De Jong Montolivo Cristante



Troppo lento e compassato come centrocampo. Poi con Honda e Kakà davanti so capperi quando affronti squadre rapidi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> ???



Ipotizzavo un centrocampo con Montolivo al centro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Gennaio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ipotizzavo un centrocampo con Montolivo al centro


Per la prossima stagione, imho:

Cristante De Jong Acquisto
......Poli Montolivo Muntari

Via Nocerino e Traoré.


----------



## 2515 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per la prossima stagione, imho:
> 
> Cristante De Jong Acquisto
> ......Poli Montolivo Muntari
> ...



traoré non c'è, muntari non lo voglio più vedere neanche in foto.


----------



## runner (16 Gennaio 2014)

ieri sera a mio avviso molto bene davanti alla difesa....


----------



## Aragorn (16 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per la prossima stagione, imho:
> 
> Cristante De Jong Acquisto
> ......Poli Montolivo Muntari
> ...




È una disposizione casuale o vedresti bene titolari Cristante, De Jong e il nuovo acquisto ?


----------



## Frikez (16 Gennaio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ipotizzavo un centrocampo con Montolivo al centro



Poli Montolivo De Jong Emanuelson

Fixed


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Poli Montolivo De Jong Emanuelson
> 
> Fixed



Poli esterno?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Gennaio 2014)

Ma possibile che nessuno capisca che Monto davanti alla difesa è millanta volte meglio di De Jong per una squadra che voglia giocare a calcio?


----------



## Frikez (16 Gennaio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Poli esterno?



Adattato


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Adattato



sei peggio di allegri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> traoré non c'è, muntari non lo voglio più vedere neanche in foto.


Muntari non dovrebbe essere più di un panchinaro, il problema è che fino a poco tempo fa è stato un feticcio di Alleghér, quindi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Gennaio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> È una disposizione casuale o vedresti bene titolari Cristante, De Jong e il nuovo acquisto ?


Cristante mezz'ala destra, De Jong davanti alla difesa e una mezz'ala sinistra da acquistare.


----------



## Frikez (16 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sei peggio di allegri



Non credo, Allegri metterebbe a destra Emanuelson così rientra sul sinistro


----------



## vota DC (16 Gennaio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma possibile che nessuno capisca che Monto davanti alla difesa è millanta volte meglio di De Jong per una squadra che voglia giocare a calcio?



Bastano Poli e Cristante in centrocampo, davanti i tre giocatori offensivi e davanti ancora la punta estrema. Monto e De Jong hanno un ingaggio esorbitante dove uno ha i piedi decenti e dorme mentre l'altro è un karateka sveglio. De Jong può servire di più, in particolare nelle partite importanti per distruggere giocatori avversari inopportuni.


----------



## Albijol (16 Gennaio 2014)

Cmq ancora devo capire ieri dove avrebbe fatto un partitone


----------



## Aragorn (16 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non credo, Allegri metterebbe a destra Emanuelson così rientra sul sinistro



Quando rientra Abate ? 
Se uno vuole fare il 4-4-2 l'unica che mi viene in mente sarebbe

--Poli ----- ????? - ?????? - De Sciglio
Abate -Montolivo-De Jong--Emanuelson


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non credo, Allegri metterebbe a destra Emanuelson così rientra sul sinistro



già è vero..e muntari nell'altra fascia


----------



## Frikez (16 Gennaio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Quando rientra Abate ?
> Se uno vuole fare il 4-4-2 l'unica che mi viene in mente sarebbe
> 
> --Poli ----- ????? - ?????? - De Sciglio
> Abate -Montolivo-De Jong--Emanuelson



È un po' forzato però credo che in certe occasioni, soprattutto quando le cose vanno male con la difesa che balla prendendo mille gol, la soluzione migliore sia il 4-4-2 che sarà anche un modulo superato però ti aiuta a coprirti meglio, anche adattando qualcuno sulle fasce.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq ancora devo capire ieri dove avrebbe fatto un partitone



Dai ha fatto la miglior prestazione stagionale. Quasi sul livello dell'anno scorso. Ma anche a livello di intensità, non solo tecnico (anche perchè l'avversario era quello che era).


----------



## Dexter (19 Gennaio 2014)

Boateng 2. Siccome ha fatto il golletto col Sassuolo da fuori allora crede di essere Bale e tira quattro volte dai 30 metri,mi sembra giusto!


----------



## The Ripper (19 Gennaio 2014)

estremamente dannoso


----------



## Morghot (19 Gennaio 2014)

Stasera (ma non solo oggi) irritante e dannoso come dice ripper, troppi sbagli, ma soprattutto capitano.... ma capitano dove per dio? Mi spiace ma grazie a quella fascia penso non lo sopporterò a vita, non riesco a concepire montolivo capitano del milan, è più forte di me.


----------



## Belfast Boy (19 Gennaio 2014)

Indegno questa sera. Fascia a parte (che poi ancora mi chiedo il perchè dobbiamo digerircela senza fiatare al braccio di questo mollusco...) è stato il peggiore in campo. Ed ora che non vengano Soloni vari a tirare fuori moduli vari e poca copertura perchè questo Hellas era senza attacco e agiva solo di contropiedi, praticamente quasi tutti agevolati da sto soggetto di Montolivo. Aggiungo i tiracci da 35 metri. Una vergogna che uno cosi sia titolare nel Milan, ma pure nella Nazionale..


----------



## aleslash (19 Gennaio 2014)

Mi irrita da 5 mesi a questa parte vederlo in campo...


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Gennaio 2014)

Ha giocato male, ma non peggio di Kakà e Robinho.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Gennaio 2014)

Se una prestazione così indegna l'avesse fatta Cristante,sarebbe stato spedito immediatamente a Reggio Calabria a calci nel sedere.


----------



## Jino (19 Gennaio 2014)

Questa sera per certi tratti ha fatto benone, ha sbagliato però due-tre palloni troppo pericolosi... rimane il fatto che può solo giocare cosi davanti la difesa, da solo o in compagnia.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Ho perso il conto delle palle perse a centrocampo.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Questa sera per certi tratti ha fatto benone, ha sbagliato però due-tre palloni troppo pericolosi... rimane il fatto che può solo giocare cosi davanti la difesa, da solo o in compagnia.



Ha alternato buone cose ad errori più o meno gravi. 

Quanto vorrei tornasse quello dell'anno scorso.


----------



## Albijol (19 Gennaio 2014)

Primo tempo bene, secondo in lnea con quest'anno


----------



## Jino (20 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ha alternato buone cose ad errori più o meno gravi.
> 
> Quanto vorrei tornasse quello dell'anno scorso.



Ma per me se riesce a rimettere in piedi 2-3 partite di fila in questo ruolo si normalizza di nuovo... quest'anno ha giocato ovunque ormai!


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma per me se riesce a rimettere in piedi 2-3 partite di fila in questo ruolo si normalizza di nuovo... quest'anno ha giocato ovunque ormai!



Noto anche un calo fisico ahimè. Speriamo che dal prossimo anno ritorni a essere uno dei punti fermi.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Primo tempo molto bene. Secondo tempo orrendo ragazzi. Ha perso 2-3 palle a metacampo, a difesa scoperta, da mani nei capelli. Poi male al tiro. Ha provato credo 4-5 conclusioni, avesse beccato la porta una volta. Comunque in questo modulo si trova bene, aldilà della seconda frazione di ieri sera. Speriamo bene.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Primo tempo molto bene. Secondo tempo orrendo ragazzi. Ha perso 2-3 palle a metacampo, a difesa scoperta, da mani nei capelli. Poi male al tiro. Ha provato credo 4-5 conclusioni, avesse beccato la porta una volta. Comunque in questo modulo si trova bene, aldilà della seconda frazione di ieri sera. Speriamo bene.



Il problema sono le palle perse, quando è andato al tiro l'ha fatto perchè non aveva alternative o la squadra era sbilanciata e non poteva perdere palla.


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Gennaio 2014)

ha perso palloni sanguinosi che uno come lui che gioca in quel ruolo non si può permettere..


----------



## 2515 (21 Gennaio 2014)

prima di tutto deve ritrovarsi atleticamente, come il resto della rosa poi. Montolivo quando è in forma ha un altro passo.


----------



## Graxx (21 Gennaio 2014)

ha perso dei palloni incredibili l'altra sera...ma io sn convinto che con de jong davanti alla difesa possa far molto meglio di quanto fatto fin ora...


----------



## Albijol (26 Gennaio 2014)

Inutile come al solito


----------



## Belfast Boy (26 Gennaio 2014)

Malissimo ANCHE oggi. L'arrivo di Essien lo posizionerà meritatamente in panca, tanto Prandelli lo chiama anche dovesse fare tribuna da qui a giugno, stia pure tranquillo.


----------



## Albijol (26 Gennaio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Malissimo ANCHE oggi. L'arrivo di Essien lo posizionerà meritatamente in panca



Speriamo ma non ne sono così sicuro


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Gennaio 2014)

Può essere l'effetto generale di sfiducia della squadra ma ha dei limiti oggi, sia tattici che fisici, molto preoccupanti.


----------



## Albijol (26 Gennaio 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Può essere l'effetto generale di sfiducia della squadra ma ha dei limiti oggi, sia tattici che fisici, molto preoccupanti.



I limiti principali ce li ha TECNICI, è brutto da dire ma è così. La fortuna della Fiore è stata quella di liberarsi di sto cesso


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Gennaio 2014)

Lo vedo bene in panchina.


----------



## Gnagnazio (26 Gennaio 2014)

Giocatore normale, niente di più. Con la fascia di capitano.


----------



## Aragorn (26 Gennaio 2014)

Solo io noto una certa somiglianza con Riccardo Sinigallia ?


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Gennaio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Solo io noto una certa somiglianza con Riccardo Sinigallia ?



Mandiamo Montolivo a Sanremo e mettiamo lui in campo


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Gennaio 2014)

oggi malissimo ma va recuperato..


----------



## arcanum (26 Gennaio 2014)

Deve riprendere un pò la condizione


----------



## 666psycho (27 Gennaio 2014)

mi sta deludendo…non so quanto sia davvero da milan, io lo manderei via o lo terrei come panchinaro, preferisco Poli..che almeno corre….


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Febbraio 2014)

Scarso,fate giocare Poli-Cristante-De Jong al suo posto.


----------



## Belfast Boy (1 Febbraio 2014)

Il solito montoMOSCIO, non ha grinta questo qui


----------



## robs91 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Veramente un mediocre.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Febbraio 2014)

Una statua del museo delle cere avrebbe giocato sicuramente meglio.


----------



## Jino (2 Febbraio 2014)

Sembra voglia sempre strafare e finisce con il fare ancora peggio. In confusione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Febbraio 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> mi sta deludendo…non so quanto sia davvero da milan, io lo manderei via o lo terrei come panchinaro, preferisco Poli..che almeno corre….



anche a me...l'anno scorso ha fatto la stagione della vita


----------



## 666psycho (2 Febbraio 2014)

io lo metterei sul mercato...cercare di venderlo per 15 milioni...e per sostituirlo, il mio sogno Verratti!


----------



## BB7 (2 Febbraio 2014)

Felice di vedere che anche qui state iniziando a rendervi conto di quanto è scarso e discontinuo questo giocatore...


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Febbraio 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> io lo metterei sul mercato...cercare di venderlo per 15 milioni...e per sostituirlo, il mio sogno Verratti!



Penso che non arrivi neanche a 15 euro in questo momento.


----------



## Albijol (2 Febbraio 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Felice di vedere che anche qui state iniziando a rendervi conto di quanto è scarso e discontinuo questo giocatore...



Lascia perdere, qua Scarsolivo pareva più forte del Pirlo 2002-2007, quando Nonno Van Bommel a 35 anni valeva 3 Pippolivi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Febbraio 2014)

Secondo me la verità sta nel mezzo: non è il giocatore dal rendimento altissimo dell'anno scorso, ma non è neanche la pippa immonda che appare quest'anno. Per me può stare nel Milan, a fare il vice di un titolare. Manca un regista di livello.


----------



## InsideTheFire (2 Febbraio 2014)

essendo il capitano e di conseguenza titolare, non ci si può accontentare delle sue prestazioni...non escluderei una bocciatura totale se le cose continuano così...non lo vedo come "riserva di lusso"...speriamo ritrovi lo smalto


----------



## sion (2 Febbraio 2014)

imbarazzante ieri come in tante altre partite,non mi spiego ancora la fascia al braccio


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Febbraio 2014)

InsideTheFire ha scritto:


> essendo il capitano e di conseguenza titolare, non ci si può accontentare delle sue prestazioni...non escluderei una bocciatura totale se le cose continuano così...non lo vedo come "riserva di lusso"...speriamo ritrovi lo smalto


La fascia di capitano gli è stata data troppo frettolosamente, più che altro serviva un uomo immagine e si pensava potesse essere Montolivo, visto che non c'erano altri meritevoli (Kakà ancora non c'era). Di sicuro a giugno serve un regista, uno con personalità e il problema è che a parametro zero non c'è niente, quindi non arriverà nessuno.


----------



## prebozzio (2 Febbraio 2014)

Secondo me vi siete un po' fissati, la prestazione di Montolivo di ieri non può essere definita oscena. Qualcuno la può giudicare da 5.5, qualcuno da 6, ma considerate che lì davanti alla difesa, con i quattro giocatori offensivi che non coprono, lui e l'altro centrocampista avranno sempre meno lucidità in costruzione dovendo massacrarsi in fase di recupero palla.


----------



## Jino (2 Febbraio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Secondo me vi siete un po' fissati, la prestazione di Montolivo di ieri non può essere definita oscena. Qualcuno la può giudicare da 5.5, qualcuno da 6, ma considerate che lì davanti alla difesa, con i quattro giocatori offensivi che non coprono, lui e l'altro centrocampista avranno sempre meno lucidità in costruzione dovendo massacrarsi in fase di recupero palla.



Vero.. ieri sera per me è stato da 6, come ho scritto sulle pagelle, ma se a fine stagione la media di Montolivo è attorno al 6 io sono deluso, m'aspetto di più da lui!


----------



## Albijol (2 Febbraio 2014)

Per adesso su sedici partite ha azzeccato solo lo spezzone col Sassuolo, qua le chiacchiere stanno a zero


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Febbraio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Secondo me vi siete un po' fissati, la prestazione di Montolivo di ieri non può essere definita oscena. Qualcuno la può giudicare da 5.5, qualcuno da 6, ma considerate che lì davanti alla difesa, con i quattro giocatori offensivi che non coprono, lui e l'altro centrocampista avranno sempre meno lucidità in costruzione dovendo massacrarsi in fase di recupero palla.



Anche secondo me non ha fatto male. Il problema è che questo Montolivo è mediocre, quello dell'anno scorso eccellente per essere stato preso a 0. Quindi, qual è quello vero ?


----------



## InsideTheFire (2 Febbraio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Secondo me vi siete un po' fissati, la prestazione di Montolivo di ieri non può essere definita oscena. Qualcuno la può giudicare da 5.5, qualcuno da 6, ma considerate che lì davanti alla difesa, con i quattro giocatori offensivi che non coprono, lui e l'altro centrocampista avranno sempre meno lucidità in costruzione dovendo massacrarsi in fase di recupero palla.



tutto vero ma lo è anche la legittima aspettativa di prestazioni non da sufficienza risicata...e quest'anno non ne vedo molte...magari se le cose miglioreranno nella fase difensiva dei 3/4isti lui è quello che ne trarrà maggiore beneficio...


----------



## The Ripper (3 Febbraio 2014)

Se pianto un palo in mezzo al campo ha la stessa utilità


----------



## iceman. (3 Febbraio 2014)

Rallenta il gioco in una maniera impressionante, si dribbla da solo, non sa battere le punizioni, non sa fare filtranti, ma che cesso è?


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Febbraio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Rallenta il gioco in una maniera impressionante, si dribbla da solo, non sa battere le punizioni, non sa fare filtranti, ma che cesso è?



qualche lancio lo saprebbe pure fare ma non lo tenta nemmeno più, non ha coraggio ed è una di una lentezza imbarazzante..


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vero.. ieri sera per me è stato da 6, come ho scritto sulle pagelle, ma se a fine stagione la media di Montolivo è attorno al 6 io sono deluso, m'aspetto di più da lui!



ad oggi la sua media è attorno al 4.5 o 5, non ricordo una sua partita davvero buona, forse solo a catania ma giocava contro nessuno..


----------



## Jino (3 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ad oggi la sua media è attorno al 4.5 o 5, non ricordo una sua partita davvero buona, forse solo a catania ma giocava contro nessuno..



Beh non so dove prendi tu le medie, ma dire che ha giocato da 4,5 mi pare fuori di ogni logica.


----------



## prebozzio (3 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ad oggi la sua media è attorno al 4.5 o 5, non ricordo una sua partita davvero buona, forse solo a catania ma giocava contro nessuno..


Se la matematica non m'inganna, dire che la media è 4.5 significa che per ogni 6 ci sono o un 3 o tre 4... un po' esagerato


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Febbraio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Se la matematica non m'inganna, dire che la media è 4.5 significa che per ogni 6 ci sono o un 3 o tre 4... un po' esagerato



infatti ho sparato, la vera media è sul 5.5 ma il punto non è questo, quest'anno ha giocato bene solo a catania, non ricordo una sua partita fatta bene..


----------



## rickymoto (3 Febbraio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Rallenta il gioco in una maniera impressionante, si dribbla da solo, non sa battere le punizioni, non sa fare filtranti, ma che cesso è?



sabato mi è sembrato cmq in fase di miglioramento
fino a poche partite fa era bellissimo quando gli arivava il pallone e iniziava a muovere le braccia come se dovesse fare il lancio del secolo e poi se andava bene la ridava indietro


----------



## 2515 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Secondo me gioca meglio con De Jong, Montolivo sa fare pressing alto, gli piace cercare l'anticipo per far partire il contropiede direttamente nella metà avversaria. Deve crescere atleticamente.


----------



## iceman. (3 Febbraio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> Secondo me gioca meglio con De Jong, Montolivo sa fare pressing alto, gli piace cercare l'anticipo per far partire il contropiede direttamente nella metà avversaria. Deve crescere atleticamente.



Cercare di crescere a quasi 30 anni è significativo del fatto che è un mezzo giocatore.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Febbraio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Cercare di crescere a quasi 30 anni è significativo del fatto che è un mezzo giocatore.



Penso che intendesse crescere di forma fisica. L'anno scorso era un altro giocatore obiettivamente.


----------



## 2515 (3 Febbraio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Cercare di crescere a quasi 30 anni è significativo del fatto che è un mezzo giocatore.



intendo dire che deve recuperare la forma atletica, quest'anno disastrosa per quasi tutta la squadra. L'anno scorso ha reso benissimo per 30 partite e passa reggendo da solo il centrocampo giocando sempre 90 minuti


----------



## Dexter (3 Febbraio 2014)

È un giocatore che una società intelligente metterebbe sul mercato dopo il mondiale. Avrebbe molto mercato ed ormai è in parabola discendente,oltre al fatto che è sempre stato un mediocre. Mettici anche che guadagna molto...ci usciva fuori l intero cartellino di Jorginho con sto bidone


----------



## Jino (3 Febbraio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> È un giocatore che una società intelligente metterebbe sul mercato dopo il mondiale. Avrebbe molto mercato ed ormai è in parabola discendente,oltre al fatto che è sempre stato un mediocre. Mettici anche che guadagna molto...ci usciva fuori l intero cartellino di Jorginho con sto bidone



Beh che a 28 anni uno sia già in parabola discendente non si può sentire...


----------



## Belfast Boy (3 Febbraio 2014)

I soliti discorsi...questo è un mediocre da panca, fesso Fester a credere in lui per la ripartenza del nuovo corso Milan. La ciliegina è stata fatta con la fascia: data ad uno con poco carisma, zero storia rossonera e zero trofei vinti. E' lo specchio della nostra rosa: 30-35 elementi discreti di cui quasi nessuno da Milan


----------



## Dexter (4 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh che a 28 anni uno sia già in parabola discendente non si può sentire...


Magari ho esagerato,sarebbe meglio dire che è troppo discontinuo e che con l'avanzare dell'età non può che peggiorare. Questo fa bene 1 partita si e 10 no dai...


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Febbraio 2014)

Si muove alla metà della velocità rispetto agli altri 21 in campo.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Si muove alla metà della velocità rispetto agli altri 21 in campo.



e si muove pure male


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Si muove alla metà della velocità rispetto agli altri 21 in campo.



Pure con Robambo?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Febbraio 2014)

Se Si critica Montolivo per la partita di stasera, si è prevenuti nei suoi confronti. Non sono certo un suo estimatore (anzi), ma ha dato dei palloni paurosi li avanti.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se Si critica Montolivo per la partita di stasera, si è prevenuti nei suoi confronti. Non sono certo un suo estimatore (anzi), ma ha dato dei palloni paurosi li avanti.



Oddio paurosi è un pò troppo. Però ha fatto bene per quel poco che ha giocato.


----------



## aleslash (9 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Oddio paurosi è un pò troppo. Però ha fatto bene per quel poco che ha giocato.



Ha fatto leggermente meglio rispetto al solito, non "ha fatto bene"


----------



## Albijol (9 Febbraio 2014)

Il più grande bluff della storia del calcio italiano


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Febbraio 2014)

E' riuscito a dare un po' di geometrie quando è entrato.
Ha giocato bene, dai.
L'unico sufficiente assieme al CR7 marocchino.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Febbraio 2014)

Forse in quella posizione (CC da collante tra attacco e mediana) può dare ancora qualcosa, anche e soprattutto perché non è possibile che ci siano voragini tra una zona e l'altra del campo


----------



## Theochedeo (9 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se Si critica Montolivo per la partita di stasera, si è prevenuti nei suoi confronti. Non sono certo un suo estimatore (anzi), ma ha dato dei palloni paurosi li avanti.



Infatti ieri ha dato un po di vita alla manovra quando é entrato. Per me rimane comunque fondamentale essendo l'unico regista della rosa (forse con poli e Honda... Forse).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Febbraio 2014)

Honda ha molta più tecnica di lui...si vede da come tocca il pallone, solo che il giappo ha una condizione fisica pietosa e in fase difensiva è nullo


----------



## robs91 (15 Febbraio 2014)

Irritante il suo modo di giocare.


----------



## Jaqen (18 Febbraio 2014)

Cmq venerdì ha giocato benissimo. Leggevo:
102 tocchi, 10 palloni recuperati.


----------



## Djici (18 Febbraio 2014)

l'inizio di stagione e proprio da dimenticare... ma in questa stagione quante volte ha giocato nel SUO ruolo ?
e vorrei anche ricordare che l'anno scorso erano in tanti a dire che era scarso... quando giocava sul centro-destra... poi quando e andato a fare il centrale basso davanti alla difesa improvisamente e migliorato tantissimo.

certo che anche a me mi viene un rabbia incredibile quando riceva palla, si gira e la mette indietro ma se davanti ha 4 giocatori tra robinho-kaka-honda-birsa-balo FERMI con almeno 1 uomo a distanza ravvicinata mi chiedo come puo fare un passaggio buono... senza rischiare di prendere un brutto contropiede.

mettetelo sempre nei due davanti alla difesa con de jong... mettete taarabt che si muove... mettete presto elsha... che anche lui si muovera... e almeno avra qualche soluzione tattica.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Febbraio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> l'inizio di stagione e proprio da dimenticare... ma in questa stagione quante volte ha giocato nel SUO ruolo ?
> e vorrei anche ricordare che l'anno scorso erano in tanti a dire che era scarso... quando giocava sul centro-destra... poi quando e andato a fare il centrale basso davanti alla difesa improvisamente e migliorato tantissimo.
> 
> certo che anche a me mi viene un rabbia incredibile quando riceva palla, si gira e la mette indietro ma se davanti ha 4 giocatori tra robinho-kaka-honda-birsa-balo FERMI con almeno 1 uomo a distanza ravvicinata mi chiedo come puo fare un passaggio buono... senza rischiare di prendere un brutto contropiede.
> ...



Quoto, io son sempre allo stadio, e a differenza della TV si vedono i movimenti dei giocatori, ebbene NESSUNO si muove, son tutti fermi.

Secondo me sbagliamo proprio il modo di giocare, bisogna lasciare che l' altra squadra venga almeno un poco avanti, e poi ripartire.

Se tu schiacci gli avversari nella lor area, poi non c'è nemmeno molto da "fare movimenti", il campo è finito!
Se portiamo 10 giocatori nella loro metà campo, i trequartisti e l' attaccante giocano sulla loro area di rigore, a quel punto non esiste proprio fisicamente lo spazio per inserirsi.
Almeno questa è la mia opinione


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Febbraio 2014)

Ecco il prossimo giocatore che subirà il trattamento _à la Abate_.


----------



## Jino (20 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ecco il prossimo giocatore che subirà il trattamento _à la Abate_.



Ma non lo so, lui almeno quest'anno non credo, non ci stanno alternative.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma non lo so, lui almeno quest'anno non credo, non ci stanno alternative.



In vista dell'anno prossimo, chiaro.
Ho l'impressione che andrà via.


----------



## Jino (20 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> In vista dell'anno prossimo, chiaro.
> Ho l'impressione che andrà via.



Per me non va via, non ha oggettivamente mercato con ingaggio e costo del cartellino. Questo almeno fino a scadenza rimane con noi.


----------



## Albijol (23 Febbraio 2014)

Boh, niente da fare, io ancora non riesco a giustificare i 3,5 milioni che prende di stipendio


----------



## 2515 (23 Febbraio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Boh, niente da fare, io ancora non riesco a giustificare i 3,5 milioni che prende di stipendio



In sta partita c'è poco da dirgli sinceramente, ha giocato da solo a centrocampo visto che Muntari saltellava col deretano in fuori facendo fatica a stare in equilibrio su due piedi da fermo.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Febbraio 2014)

lanci a casaccio...
per 2 errori suoi la Samp ha creato le occasioni più pericolose....
non mette una palla buona....
giropalla lento....

3,5 mln per "fare cose che farei anche io" (cit. mio padre)


----------



## Jino (23 Febbraio 2014)

Quest'anno il miglior Montolivo non s'è ancora mai visto, mi auguro da qui a fine campionato possa crescere un tantino.


----------



## Albijol (23 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> lanci a casaccio...
> per 2 errori suoi la Samp ha creato le occasioni più pericolose....
> non mette una palla buona....
> giropalla lento....
> ...



Guarda non avrei saputo scriverlo meglio, il cosa grave è che quello che hai scritto vale per tutta la stagione, non solo per oggi


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Febbraio 2014)

Boh,ma ha giocato? Io non me lo ricordo,sinceramente.


----------



## iceman. (23 Febbraio 2014)

Scarsissimo, non riesce proprio a giocare di prima, deve stoppare il pallone (e quindi perde 30 secondi) e poi fa partire il lancio lungo...ROTFL, quando invece deve pressare il portatore di palla avversario, gli trotta attorno con le mani alzate come per dire "io non sto facendo fallo"..


----------



## The P (24 Febbraio 2014)

Io non capisco. Ieri a centrocampo le ha prese TUTTE lui.

Non capisco davvero le critiche.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Febbraio 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> Io non capisco. Ieri a centrocampo le ha prese TUTTE lui.
> 
> Non capisco davvero le critiche.



Infatti.. anche per la gazza uno dei migliori..

Non capisco che si pretenda da un cc davanti alla difesa.. che non sia Schweinsteiger lo sappiamo tutti..


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> Io non capisco. Ieri a centrocampo le ha prese TUTTE lui.



Non è vero, ripeto, da un suo errore nasce l'azione più importante della Samp


----------



## Morghot (25 Febbraio 2014)

Un giocatore mediocre che in questo milan ci può stare... il solito problema è quella fascia, finché la tiene io lo coprirò di insulti per sempre.


----------



## Belfast Boy (25 Febbraio 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> Io non capisco. Ieri a centrocampo le ha prese TUTTE lui.
> 
> Non capisco davvero le critiche.



La penso anche io cosi. Non dico a livello stagionale, ma sotto la gestione Seedorf mi è apparsa la sua migliore gara. Niente di stratosferico ma molti meno errori nei disimpegni rispetto alla recenti apparizioni.
E lo dico da detrattore del Montomoscio.


----------



## 666psycho (26 Febbraio 2014)

beh Montolivo non é scarso, ma neanche un fenomeno. Può dare sicuramente di più e essere più continuo, ma se arriva una buona offerta lo darei via... Spero che faccia un buonissimo mondiale così da aver un miglior mercato per poi prendere Verratti... ma rimane un utopia purtroppo...


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Marzo 2014)

Migliore in campo.
E' stato sicuramente il centrocampista che ha giocato meglio tra quelli in campo.


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2014)

Oggi bene, niente da dire. Siamo alla seconda partita giocata bene su oltre 20, ricordiamolo però.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Marzo 2014)

Dai che forse è tornato.


----------



## Jino (2 Marzo 2014)

Quando è uscito lui ed entrato Honda in mediana la partita è di fatto finita.


----------



## Tobi (2 Marzo 2014)

Si sta ritrovando.


----------



## Djici (3 Marzo 2014)

partita SUPER.

bravo montolivo.


----------



## 666psycho (3 Marzo 2014)

Bisogna riconoscere che ieri ha fatto una buonissima partita... deve continuare così e forse cambio idea su di lui.. ma non basta una buona prova per convincermi che é veramente DA MILAN..


----------



## Pivellino (3 Marzo 2014)

Partita ottima di quelle che mi aspetto da lui. Lui ha queste partite nelle corde.
Unico dei centrocampisti che abbiamo in grado di fare queste cose.


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2014)

Ieri mi è piaciuto molto, il problema è che non può giocarne una così ogni 20 partite........i campioni su 20 ne sbagliano 1\2


----------



## Gekyn (3 Marzo 2014)

Secondo me in quella posizione rende di più rispetto a quella Allegriana, doveva solo prende confidenza con il nuovo ruolo e migliorare la condizione.


----------



## iceman. (8 Marzo 2014)

Oggi il solito cesso...


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Oggi il solito cesso...



Dai Icman.. sempre le solite cose? E scrivi qualche riga almeno..


----------



## iceman. (8 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dai Icman.. sempre le solite cose? E scrivi qualche riga almeno..



E' da mandare alla West Point, poi vedi come si sveglia..


----------



## robs91 (8 Marzo 2014)

Giocatore inutile.E' macchinoso,fa solo passaggi in orizzontale e in generale non è mai decisivo in niente.
Se offrono dieci milioni è da cedere alla svelta(fosse per me lo darei via anche in regalo).


----------



## Jino (8 Marzo 2014)

Quanti errori, quanti!!


----------



## The Ripper (8 Marzo 2014)

Mi ricorda Giunti


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Marzo 2014)

In confronto ad Essien anche il peggior Montolivo sembra Iniesta


----------



## The Ripper (12 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> In confronto ad Essien anche il peggior Montolivo sembra Iniesta



Assolutamente. Se l'alternativa è Essien...

Ma già Cristante per me gli p.iscia in testa.


----------



## O Animal (27 Marzo 2014)

Ah ecco chi mancava in mezzo al campo ieri sera...


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ah ecco chi mancava in mezzo al campo ieri sera...



Secondo me bisognerebbe distinguere il risultato dalla prestazione. Abbiamo giocato da cani come al solito secondo me ieri.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Marzo 2014)

che bello quando non c'è...


----------



## iceman. (27 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> che bello quando non c'è...



Quando un giocatore non fa sentire la sua mancanza è palese di come non sia indispensabile, quindi fuori dalle balle il prima possibile.
Quando mancava T.Silva dietro si vedeva, quando mancava Ibra davanti si vedeva....


----------



## Pivellino (28 Marzo 2014)

Mah, secondo me è l'annata disastrosa generale che fa apparire tutti come inadeguati o incompleti o limitati.
Quest'anno non saprei chi salvare della stagione.
Però credo pure che sia il miglior centrocampista che abbiamo e ricordo bene lo scorso campionato.
Per questo credo che possiamo cercare di cambiare altri giocatori, non credo inoltre che dopo una stagione del genere potremmo ambire a venderlo a valori adeguati.


----------



## Morghot (7 Aprile 2014)

Rimango sempre più allibito dalle prestazioni di questo giocatore, uno scempio... poi vabbè spettacolare la fascia di capitano al suo braccio quando quello che da indicazioni a tutti e parla con l'allenatore è kakà lol.


----------



## Pivellino (7 Aprile 2014)

stasera veramente male, ma male eh.
Fuori condizione in modo esagerato.


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2014)

Confuso e fuori forma, come in tutta la stagione.


----------



## Gekyn (7 Aprile 2014)

Non lo so non è mai entrato in forma, ma che preparazione hanno fatto quest'anno?


----------



## raducioiu (7 Aprile 2014)

Per me questo è il vero Montolivo, è l'anno scorso che ha fatto eccezionalmente qualche buona prestazione...


----------



## 666psycho (7 Aprile 2014)

da vendere assolutamente..scarso, cristante farebbe meglio


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Aprile 2014)

Sei tu,Traore'?


----------



## Dave (8 Aprile 2014)

L'erede di Pirlo


----------



## Hammer (8 Aprile 2014)

Ieri imbarazzante, peggiore in campo per distacco


----------



## Albijol (8 Aprile 2014)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Per me questo è il vero Montolivo,



*Amen*


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (8 Aprile 2014)

Stagione pietosa la sua


----------



## Jino (8 Aprile 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ieri imbarazzante, peggiore in campo per distacco



No vabbè dai, c'è più di qualcuno che ha fatto peggio, su tutti un Constant...senza scordare, gol a parte, Honda...o Kakà....


----------



## Hammer (8 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> No vabbè dai, c'è più di qualcuno che ha fatto peggio, su tutti un Constant...senza scordare, gol a parte, Honda...o Kakà....



Su Kakà ti do ragione, nel senso che la sua prestazione è quella che più si avvicina a quella di Montolivo. Honda ha la "scusante" della rete, e Constant non l'ho visto così male. Sta di fatto che l'anno prossimo Montolivo si deve ripigliare, è uno dei pochi ad avere i mezzi a centrocampo ma a non usarli nel miglior modo


----------



## Jino (8 Aprile 2014)

Ah beh ma sono d'accordo con te, quest'anno a Montolivo si stenta a dargli un 6.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Aprile 2014)

a chi dice che lo scorso anno Montolivo ha fatto una stagione strepitosa, si vada a vedere i giudizi su di lui da agosto a dicembre.
Quest'anno sta giocando proprio su quello standard lì.

Insomma, in 2 anni di Milan ha azzeccato 5 mesi. Non male caro raccomandato...!!!

Via via... da cedere subito.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (8 Aprile 2014)

da vendere.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Aprile 2014)

Grande Cap


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Aprile 2014)

Non mi è piaciuto, però ha deciso la partita, quindi va bene così.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non mi è piaciuto, però ha deciso la partita, quindi va bene così.



A me purtroppo no. Non riesce a reggersi in piedi (ma quante volte è caduto ?)


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> A me purtroppo no. Non riesce a reggersi in piedi (ma quante volte è caduto ?)



Sono sempre più convinto che per questa stagione bisogna sospendere il giudizio per i pochi giocatori che erano già in squadra l'anno scorso che hanno i piedi buoni. Quest'anno sarebbero da cacciare tutti.
Montolivo sembra il fratello scarso e sc.mo del giocatore dell'anno scorso.


----------



## arcanum (14 Aprile 2014)

un paio di volte ha sbagliato passaggi importanti per ripartire, col gol però ha recuperato.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (14 Aprile 2014)

Gol a parte se si potesse monetizzare lo farei all istante...dovrebbe essere massimo una riserva al milan


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Gol a parte se si potesse monetizzare lo farei all istante...dovrebbe essere massimo una riserva al milan



Sono parzialmente d' accordo, con Mortolivo non so dove possiamo arrivare, piu' che venderlo sarebbe un ottima riserva di un forte Milan.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sono sempre più convinto che per questa stagione bisogna sospendere il giudizio per i pochi giocatori che erano già in squadra l'anno scorso che hanno i piedi buoni. Quest'anno sarebbero da cacciare tutti.
> Montolivo sembra il fratello scarso e sc.mo del giocatore dell'anno scorso.



Il fatto è che ho il terrore che quello dell'anno scorso fosse il fratello bravo e fortunato...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Aprile 2014)

Ieri meglio del solito, però il rendimento è davvero insufficiente


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Aprile 2014)

Lascia la fascia,indegno.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Aprile 2014)

Io non mi scandalizzo per il fatto che non abbia esultato con vigore. Sicuramente avrà subito le critiche di quest'anno (meritatissime).


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Aprile 2014)

Fortunatamente è lui il capitano, persona squisita e ottimo giocatore, spero resti per tanto tempo


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Aprile 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Fortunatamente è lui il capitano, persona squisita e ottimo giocatore, spero resti per tanto tempo



Concordo cona la prima, per la seconda lo spero.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (15 Aprile 2014)

non sono d'accordo con tutte le critiche piovutegli addosso quest anno,a mio avviso rimane un buon-ottimo centrocampista.Sicuramente non ha ripetuto l'ottima stagione disputata l'anno scorso,ma ha avuto diversi problemi fisici e soprattutto finchè c'è stato allegri è stato schierato in un ruolo,quello di mezz'ala,per il quale non ha il passo.Davanti la difesa il suo rendimento cambia,in positivo.Lo scorso anno infatti è esploso quando è stato piazzato nel cuore del centrocampo


----------



## Bioware (15 Aprile 2014)

Una tassa che toccherà sopportare per anni e anni


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Concordo cona la prima, per la seconda lo spero.



Ho pochi dubbi a riguardo, la prossima stagione lo dimostrerà


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Aprile 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ho pochi dubbi a riguardo, la prossima stagione lo dimostrerà



Vediamo, per ora abbiamo visto due Montolivi. Vediamo qual è quello vero.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Aprile 2014)

Ho sempre sostenuto che sia raccomandato.
E' il nostro nuovo cancro, purtroppo.


----------



## Albijol (16 Aprile 2014)

Cioè fatemi capire: sto bidone cosmico che azzecca un lancio ogni 800 sta riuscendo a far esonare Clarence? Il cocco di Galliani ha tutto questo potere?


----------



## pazzomania (16 Aprile 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ho sempre sostenuto che sia raccomandato.
> E' il nostro nuovo cancro, purtroppo.





Albijol ha scritto:


> Cioè fatemi capire: sto bidone cosmico che azzecca un lancio ogni 800 sta riuscendo a far esonare Clarence? Il cocco di Galliani ha tutto questo potere?




Ma sopratutto, perchè mai dovrebbe essere intoccabile Montolivo??? non vi seguo..


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Aprile 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cioè fatemi capire: sto bidone cosmico che azzecca un lancio ogni 800 sta riuscendo a far esonare Clarence? Il cocco di Galliani ha tutto questo potere?



Senza il bidone cosmico l'anno scorso saremmo arrivati nella posizione in cui ci troviamo ora.


----------



## Gas (16 Aprile 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cioè fatemi capire: sto bidone cosmico che azzecca un lancio ogni 800 sta riuscendo a far esonare Clarence? Il cocco di Galliani ha tutto questo potere?



Aggiungerei... Galliani ed Allegri sono mica quelli che hanno mandato via Pirlo (del quale Montolivo sarebbe il sostituto...), Pirlo ricordate quel centrocampista che avevamo una volta e che era bravo a fare i passaggi ?


----------



## 666psycho (16 Aprile 2014)

non é contento al milan? ma che se ne vada... scarso e inutile..meglio Cristante!


----------



## 666psycho (16 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Senza il bidone cosmico l'anno scorso saremmo arrivati nella posizione in cui ci troviamo ora.



e si già, grazie a lui siamo arrivati terzi, con i suoi lanci lunghi da cineteca e a suon di gol...


----------



## Jino (16 Aprile 2014)

Gas ha scritto:


> Aggiungerei... Galliani ed Allegri sono mica quelli che hanno mandato via Pirlo (del quale Montolivo sarebbe il sostituto...), Pirlo ricordate quel centrocampista che avevamo una volta e che era bravo a fare i passaggi ?



Però per onor di cronaca Galliani ed Allegri erano gli stessi esaltati dal 95% del popolo milanista per aver cacciato quello bravo a fare passaggi, perchè era vecchio, non correva ed azzeccava una partita ogni dieci si diceva. Niente contro di te, non so se tu faccia parte di quel 5 o 95%, è solo per dire che il calcio è strano e sopratutto i conti si fanno sempre alla fine.


----------



## Serginho (16 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Però per onor di cronaca Galliani ed Allegri erano gli stessi esaltati dal 95% del popolo milanista per aver cacciato quello bravo a fare passaggi, perchè era vecchio, non correva ed azzeccava una partita ogni dieci si diceva. Niente contro di te, non so se tu faccia parte di quel 5 o 95%, è solo per dire che il calcio è strano e sopratutto i conti si fanno sempre alla fine.



Ma molto probabilmente quel 95% era contento perché si aspettava tutt'altro dal mercato, nessuno si sarebbe aspettato questa caduta verticale


----------



## 666psycho (16 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Però per onor di cronaca Galliani ed Allegri erano gli stessi esaltati dal 95% del popolo milanista per aver cacciato quello bravo a fare passaggi, perchè era vecchio, non correva ed azzeccava una partita ogni dieci si diceva. Niente contro di te, non so se tu faccia parte di quel 5 o 95%, è solo per dire che il calcio è strano e sopratutto i conti si fanno sempre alla fine.




beh forse Pirlo non si sentiva più al centro del progetto o cmq un giocatore importante per colpa di quei due..dopo di che a perso tutta motivazione ed arrivato a giocare come tutti abbiamo visto negli tempi al Milan... Galliani non ha voluto dargli un aumento, che forse era esagerato, ma a preferito regalare soldi a gente come Mexes, Robinho, Traoré, Nocerino, e compagnia bella... anch'io ho approvato il suo addio, anche se mi é dispiaciuto tantissimo! ma é stato anche colpa di chi lo ha gestito.. Pirlo non era finito, c'é l'hanno fatto credere.. e di conseguenza tanti tifosi hanno voluto il suo addio...


----------



## Jino (16 Aprile 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> beh forse Pirlo non si sentiva più al centro del progetto o cmq un giocatore importante per colpa di quei due..dopo di che a perso tutta motivazione ed arrivato a giocare come tutti abbiamo visto negli tempi al Milan... Galliani non ha voluto dargli un aumento, che forse era esagerato, ma a preferito regalare soldi a gente come Mexes, Robinho, Traoré, Nocerino, e compagnia bella... anch'io ho approvato il suo addio, anche se mi é dispiaciuto tantissimo! ma é stato anche colpa di chi lo ha gestito.. Pirlo non era finito, c'é l'hanno fatto credere.. e di conseguenza tanti tifosi hanno voluto il suo addio...



Non era una questione di aumento, ma di anni di contratto, Galliani ne dava uno, lui ne voleva tre. 

Ce l'hanno fatto credere? Lo si vedeva ogni santa domenica, si sapeva bene che giocatore era, bastava avere un attimo di occhio, un giocatore che stava pagando una serie di dead man attorno a lui che non si muovevano, il Milan già allora faceva mercati penosi.


----------



## Jino (16 Aprile 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma molto probabilmente quel 95% era contento perché si aspettava tutt'altro dal mercato, nessuno si sarebbe aspettato questa caduta verticale



Si giravano i nomi, giusto per citarne due, di Hamsik e Fabregas. Nomi ai quali non ho MAI creduto, perchè già da tempo m'ero reso conto di cosa eravamo diventati. Dirò di più, uno come Montolivo nemmeno ce lo potevamo permettere se non fosse stato a parametro zero.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (16 Aprile 2014)

Spero che diventi il miglior amico di Icardi,comunque.


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Aprile 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> e si già, grazie a lui siamo arrivati terzi, con i suoi lanci lunghi da cineteca e a suon di gol...



Non contano solamente i gol, il suo apporto l'anno scorso è stato fondamentale.
Quest'anno sta giocando da cani, seguendo questo principio dovremmo cacciare a calci per motivi diversi anche De Sciglio, El Shaarawy e Balotelli.


----------



## Bawert (16 Aprile 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cioè fatemi capire: sto bidone cosmico che azzecca un lancio ogni 800 sta riuscendo a far esonare Clarence? Il cocco di Galliani ha tutto questo potere?



Ma secondo te Montolivo decide di esonerare Seedorf? Interessante... pensavo fosse Galliani che non vuole persone intelligenti intorno...


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non contano solamente i gol, il suo apporto l'anno scorso è stato fondamentale.
> Quest'anno sta giocando da cani, seguendo questo principio dovremmo cacciare a calci per motivi diversi anche De Sciglio, El Shaarawy e Balotelli.



.

Possiamo dire tutto ma che Montolivo non è stato bravo l'anno scorso.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non contano solamente i gol, il suo apporto l'anno scorso è stato fondamentale.
> Quest'anno sta giocando da cani, seguendo questo principio dovremmo cacciare a calci per motivi diversi anche De Sciglio, El Shaarawy e Balotelli.



non parlo dei gol..in generale.. ma forse ho esagerato... penso che i meriti vanno dati ad altri...certo monto ha contribuito, ha fatto una buona stagione, ma non ha fatto cose eccezionali, é un giocatore normale, un po sopravvalutato... come tanti antri del milan d'altronde.....


----------



## The Ripper (17 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Possiamo dire tutto ma che Montolivo non è stato bravo l'anno scorso.



da agosto a dicembre sul forum volevamo la sua testa


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Aprile 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> da agosto a dicembre sul forum volevamo la sua testa



Io mi ricordo un Montolivo mediocre proprio all'inizio, fino a Novembre. Poi è stato bravissimo.


----------



## Frikez (17 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io mi ricordo un Montolivo mediocre proprio all'inizio, fino a Novembre. Poi è stato bravissimo.



Come tutta la squadra, poi ha cambiato ritmo.


----------



## robs91 (25 Aprile 2014)

Indecente.


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2014)

Raccomandato


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Aprile 2014)

Gli riconosco un pregio: è l' unico che ci prova da fuori.


----------



## 666psycho (2 Maggio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Gli riconosco un pregio: è l' unico che ci prova da fuori.





si lo fa regolarmente da 4-5 partite...cmq rimane un mediocre raccomandato... non lo porterei manco al mondiale....


----------



## Jino (3 Maggio 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> si lo fa regolarmente da 4-5 partite...cmq rimane un mediocre raccomandato... non lo porterei manco al mondiale....



Per portare chi?!


----------



## iceman. (3 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per portare chi?!



Verratti,Pirlo,T.Motta.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Maggio 2014)

Incredibile,gioca da schifo da agosto eppure nessun giornalista lo critica.


----------



## raducioiu (4 Maggio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Incredibile,gioca da schifo da agosto eppure nessun giornalista lo critica.



Chissà chi è la talpa che spiffera tutto ai giornalisti, non riesco proprio a immaginarlo. Vabbe che l'ha fatto anche apertamente


----------



## Albijol (4 Maggio 2014)

Peggiore in campo con De Sciglio (che almeno ha attenuanti), ma ce ne vogliamo liberare sì o no?


----------



## 666psycho (4 Maggio 2014)

scarso scarso e scarso... e c'é gente ce lo ha definito il nuovo Pirlo..che bestemmia...


----------



## Denni90 (4 Maggio 2014)

oggi per me ha fatto una buonissima partita...


----------



## Jino (5 Maggio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> oggi per me ha fatto una buonissima partita...



Si non ha fatto male, ma non ci si può accontentare di questo sinceramente, deve dare di più!


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Maggio 2014)

A me non è dispiaciuto questa sera.
L'anno scorso era su altri livelli, ma grazie alla prestazione orribile dei centrocampisti dell'Inter ha fatto comunque il suo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Maggio 2014)

Per me stasera è stato tra i migliori, si è sbattuto e ogni tanto ha cacciato fuori le balls


----------



## Denni90 (5 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si non ha fatto male, ma non ci si può accontentare di questo sinceramente, deve dare di più!



in quella posizione + che recuperare palloni e far partire il gioco nn credo possa fare altro


----------



## bargnani83 (11 Maggio 2014)

sono un estimatore di montolivo ma ammetto che oggi mi ha dato la netta sensazione di aver giovato contro.disgustato.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (12 Maggio 2014)

Io lo cederei all istante ...scarso,se uno in due anni fa solo 5 mesi buoni questo è il responso.Un agonia vederlo con quella fascia.


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Maggio 2014)

Secondo me ieri invece è stato uno dei pochi, assieme a Balotelli, De Jong ed El Shaarawy, che ha giocato decentemente.
Ormai viene criticato un po' a prescindere IMHO.


----------



## davoreb (12 Maggio 2014)

No dai ieri Montolivo disastroso, poi è il centrocampista più tecnico che abbiamo


----------



## The Ripper (13 Maggio 2014)

E Cristante sta facendo i vermi


----------



## ed.vedder77 (13 Maggio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> E Cristante sta facendo i vermi



.....infatti....."Montolivo è il nostro capitano può giocare ovunque" cit 

sarà dura....


----------



## chicagousait (14 Maggio 2014)

Uno dei giocatori più sopravvalutati della storia del Milan, della nazionale, del calcio, del mondo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Maggio 2014)

Voto alla stagione: 5.


----------



## Hammer (14 Maggio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> E Cristante sta facendo i vermi



.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Voto alla stagione: 5.



Condivido. Però lo terrei ancora, bisogna capire se è questo o quello dell'anno scorso.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (14 Maggio 2014)

per me in un milan di qualità sarebbe una semplice riserva...Il fatto che sia oggi il nostro capitano rispecchia il momento nero che stiamo passando.


----------



## 666psycho (14 Maggio 2014)

il piu grande errore é stato nominarlo capitano...


----------



## Jino (14 Maggio 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> il piu grande errore é stato nominarlo capitano...



Verissimo. Per quello che ha fatto la scorsa stagione se la sarebbe pure meritata, ma la fascia del Milan non si può dare cosi prematuramente e a caso, questo lo sbaglio. Doveva rimanere sul braccio di Abbiati e come secondo Bonera. Poi ad agosto con l'arrivo di Ricky allora lo si poteva anche promuovere a primo visto il passato.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> per me in un milan di qualità sarebbe una semplice riserva...Il fatto che sia oggi il nostro capitano rispecchia il momento che siamo nero che stiamo passando.



Questo sicuramente. Con Pirloe Seedorf non c'è minimamente paragone.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (14 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Verissimo. Per quello che ha fatto la scorsa stagione se la sarebbe pure meritata, ma la fascia del Milan non si può dare cosi prematuramente e a caso, questo lo sbaglio.* Doveva rimanere sul braccio di Abbiati e come secondo Bonera. Poi ad agosto con l'arrivo di Ricky allora lo si poteva anche promuovere a primo visto il passato*.



da due anni a sta parte anche queste cose ,dalla scelta del capitano all assegnazione della numero 10 vengono fatte alla cavolo.Un po'piu di impegno ,anche in questo che sembra magari una cosa marginale per me sarebbe giusto metterlo.Mi dico che è una fortuna che abbiamo ritirato la 3 e le 6...immagino che scempio sarebbe stato


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Maggio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Condivido. Però lo terrei ancora, bisogna capire se è questo o quello dell'anno scorso.



Montolivo è l'eterna promessa, ogni anno si dice debba essere quello della consacrazione e puntualmente fa defecare


----------



## Albijol (14 Maggio 2014)

Io neanche lo odierei se non fosse il capitano, se prendesse un milione di euro massimo e se non giocasse in un ruolo così importante


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Montolivo è l'eterna promessa, ogni anno si dice debba essere quello della consacrazione e puntualmente fa defecare



E' troppo giovane.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Maggio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' troppo giovane.



più di antonini?


----------



## The Ripper (27 Maggio 2014)

Se torniamo a 3 sto cesso a pedali praticamente ci blocca ogni possibilità di acquisto decente lì in mezzo.


----------



## Shevchenko (28 Maggio 2014)

L'ho sempre difeso,ha fatto un grande primo anno e per me non è scarso...Ora però lo odio!Spero che se ne vada!Un ragazzo senza palle,un piangina del cavolo che ha remato contro Seedorf perchè è femminuccia...Non lo sopporto più.
Via fuori dalle palle.


----------



## Graxx (28 Maggio 2014)

come uomo è zero...come fa uno cosi ad essere capitano del Milan...come baresi maldini...mamma mia...come giocatore non scarso sicuramente ma niente di che...ma anzichè mezz'ala io lo farei giocare vertice basso con de jong alla gattuso e mezz'ala sx cristante o saponara anche se li penso che alla fine giocherà muntari o poli se verrà riscattato...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Maggio 2014)

Da prenderlo a schiaffoni...ma alla fine tranne il primo anno al Milan è sempre stato un senzapalle

De Jong è VERAMENTE di un altra categoria...non si possono paragonare


----------



## 666psycho (30 Maggio 2014)

speriamo arrivi un offerta irrinunciabile !!!


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Maggio 2014)

Se non lo cederanno, gli togliessero almeno la fascia che non merita.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Maggio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Se non lo cederanno, gli togliessero almeno la fascia che non merita.



No, caca' non può essere capitano.


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Maggio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No, caca' non può essere capitano.


Ma no Kakà no. La fascia la merita De Jong, punto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Maggio 2014)

Sudicio e schifoso


----------



## Jino (31 Maggio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ma no Kakà no. La fascia la merita De Jong, punto.



Credi che De Jong rimanga!?


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Credi che De Jong rimanga!?



Secondo me sì (ma più per mancanza di offerte). Il problema è che con Montolivo farebbe una coppia dignitosa, ma nel centrocampo a 3...


----------



## Jino (31 Maggio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me sì (ma più per mancanza di offerte). Il problema è che con Montolivo farebbe una coppia dignitosa, ma nel centrocampo a 3...



Ti dico che De Jong il prossimo anno sarà il suo ultimo di contratto. Ha 30 anni, è al top in questo momento, per il suo ultimo contratto importante in carriera non vorrà certo firmarlo con una consistente riduzione, come di sicuro il Milan proporrà. E credi che uno cosi non abbia mercato? E' uno dei pochi giocatori di stampo internazionale in questa rosa, uno dei pochi che arriva da una grande stagione, c'è la fila per uno cosi te l'assicuro!


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Credi che De Jong rimanga!?


Un altro anno penso si. Non penso possiamo permetterci uno meglio di lui.


----------



## Jino (31 Maggio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Un altro anno penso si. Non penso possiamo permetterci uno meglio di lui.



Non si tratta di permettersi uno meglio di lui, si tratta di non volerlo perdere a parametro zero anno prossimo. Quest'estate fuori dall'Europa ridurranno soldi a destra e manca, vedo difficile un rinnovo all'olandese sinceramente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di permettersi uno meglio di lui, si tratta di non volerlo perdere a parametro zero anno prossimo. Quest'estate fuori dall'Europa ridurranno soldi a destra e manca, vedo difficile un rinnovo all'olandese sinceramente.



se siamo sicuri che possa avvenire una rifondazione e i soldi vengano reivestiti bene nel modo giusto sarei favorevole una cessione sua di balotelli, di montolivo di pazzini e di tutti quelli che puoi monetizzare tranne el shaarawy e de sciglio che metterei alla base del nuovo milan..ma tutto questo è utopia..


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Maggio 2014)

se l'infortunio di stasera è grave, Cristante gli ha appena soffiato il posto da titolare nel Milan


----------



## Corpsegrinder (31 Maggio 2014)

Guarisci con calma,non c'è fretta


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Maggio 2014)

Rottura della tibia secondo l'inviato rai.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2014)

Se come temo si è rotto tibia e perone, lo rivediamo nel 2015.


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Maggio 2014)

Che si sia infortunato non me ne importa nulla sinceramente.


----------



## prebozzio (31 Maggio 2014)

Può essere un infortunio spezza carriera alla sua età. In bocca al lupo Monto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2014)

David Villa ci mise 4-5 mesi per tornare da una frattura alla tibia. Tecnicamente quindi potrebbe anche tornare prima della fine del 2015. Ma sicuramente non correremo rischi e lo vedremo l'anno venturo.


----------



## Milo (31 Maggio 2014)

Quanto tempo occorre se davvero s'è rotto la tibia???

Comunque in bocca al lupo Riccardo speriamo che non sia una frattura!!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Maggio 2014)

Se fosse confermato sarebbe una fratturina eh,mica si è spezzato a metà la gamba


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Maggio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Può essere un infortunio spezza carriera alla sua età. In bocca al lupo Monto



Mi associo. Ovviamente è una brutta cosa, soprattutto prima del mondiale della sua vita e in un'amichevole per giunta.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Maggio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Se fosse confermato sarebbe una fratturina eh,mica si è spezzato a metà la gamba



Mi sa che il perone complicherebbe le cose, ma non è una contusione. Più che il Milan pesa il mondiale, quello sicuro lo salta.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Quanto tempo occorre se davvero s'è rotto la tibia???
> 
> Comunque in bocca al lupo Riccardo speriamo che non sia una frattura!!!!



dai 4 ai 7 mesi (se c'è di mezzo anche il perone).



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Se fosse confermato sarebbe una fratturina eh,mica si è spezzato a metà la gamba



aspettiamo la radiografia prima di parlare di fratturina...


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Maggio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> dai 4 ai 7 mesi (se c'è di mezzo anche il perone).
> 
> 
> 
> aspettiamo la radiografia prima di parlare di fratturina...



Aspettiamo proprio, magari è solo una botta (speriamo), oppure la frattura è composta.

Anche Abete intervistato ha lasciato trapelare brutti presentimenti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Maggio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> aspettiamo la radiografia prima di parlare di fratturina...



La gamba sembrava fosse rimasta insieme e Montolivo stesso non sembrava particolarmente dolorante.
Non so nulla di ortopedia,ma di solito le fratture alla tibia GRAVI consistono in gambe girate al contrario e giocatori che si contorcono dal dolore.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo proprio, magari è solo una botta (speriamo), oppure la frattura è composta.
> 
> Anche Abete intervistato ha lasciato trapelare brutti presentimenti.



se ha iniziato a gonfiarsi allora è rotto. Lì c'è soltanto l'osso. D'altronde lo stesso giocatore se n'è subito accorto. Bisogna solo vedere la gravità della frattura. Ad ogni modo siamo in mano ad una Federazione di scellerati. Giocare contro dei lottatori irlandesi poco prima del mondiale è da dilettanti. Ma guardando Abete in faccia e sentendolo parlare non mi sorprendo di nulla. Questa è l'Italia. E questi sono i governanti che ci meritiamo, a 360°.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Maggio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La gamba sembrava fosse rimasta insieme e Montolivo stesso non sembrava particolarmente dolorante.
> Non so nulla di ortopedia,ma di solito le fratture alla tibia GRAVI consistono in gambe girate al contrario e giocatori che si contorcono dal dolore.



io ho subito una frattura scomposta dell'omero e non avvertivo dolore, l'adrenalina mi anestetizzava tutto. L'osso me lo sono rimesso apposto da solo e se non lo spostavo non mi faceva male per niente. Ovviamente al minimo spostamento urlavo dal dolore. La carne si è annerita soltanto dopo diversi minuti.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Maggio 2014)

Clarence Seedorf, caro peggior capitano della storia


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Maggio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se l'infortunio di stasera è grave, Cristante gli ha appena soffiato il posto da titolare nel Milan



il mio incubo è che adesso essien sia blindato.


----------



## Djici (31 Maggio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> il mio incubo è che adesso essien sia blindato.



non ci avevo pensato 
rinnovera con ingaggio a salire


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2014)

Montolivo salta i Mondiali -) http://www.milanworld.net/frattura-...ondiali-forse-operato-vt18156.html#post474135


----------



## 666psycho (1 Giugno 2014)

mi spiace per lui, ma sono contento per il milan.... ! speriamo sia l'anno di Cristante! e che la fascia da capitano vada a De Jong, ma penso che il favorito sia Abbiati e forse come qualcuno ha già detto Abate... ma sarebbe una tragedia... Adesso sono curioso di vedere come si muoverà Galliani.. sicuro un parametro 0 inutile con un super ingaggio...


----------



## Ale (1 Giugno 2014)

E' la risposta di Seedorf


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2014)

Dispiace per il ragazzo e anche per il Milan, dato che è l'unico giocatore buono con i piedi dritti in mezzo al campo. Gli altri sono bambocci o cariatidi. Non si è rotto un Antonini qualsiasi, con tutto il rispetto.


----------



## raducioiu (1 Giugno 2014)

Perché in diversi state dicendo che la fascia andrà a Abbiati quando il vicecapitano è ufficialmente Kaka?


----------



## Jino (1 Giugno 2014)

Il terrore Essien che rimane si fa concreto.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (3 Giugno 2014)

sono insensibile??bè si lo sono...non sono per niente dispiaciuto che si sia infortunato,anzi per come la vedo io è solo un bene...Essien non è considerato "l uomo dai piedi buoni"quindi o si lancia finalmente cristante (e se è davvero come dicono dovrebbe soffiare definitivamente il posto a montolivo) o si deve prendere un centrocampista di qualità.Montolivo gli auguro di recuperare ma di andare a giocare in un altra squadra al suo ritorno...altrimenti che resti rotto fino alla fine del contratto.Chissà che la buona sorte ci aiuti.


----------



## 666psycho (3 Giugno 2014)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Perché in diversi state dicendo che la fascia andrà a Abbiati quando il vicecapitano è ufficialmente Kaka?



non si sa neanche se rimane kaka...


----------



## The Ripper (3 Giugno 2014)

.


----------



## smallball (3 Giugno 2014)

in bocca al lupo di pronta guarigione Riccardo


----------



## numero 3 (3 Giugno 2014)

Leggo solo odio per montolivo. ..ma cosa vi ha fatto? Marchisio secondo voi vale di più? Lo buttereste per gentaglia come lodi bertolacci cigarini...


----------



## raducioiu (3 Giugno 2014)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Marchisio secondo voi vale di più? Lo buttereste per gentaglia come lodi bertolacci cigarini...



Sì.


----------



## Morghot (3 Giugno 2014)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Leggo solo odio per montolivo. ..ma cosa vi ha fatto? Marchisio secondo voi vale di più? Lo buttereste per gentaglia come lodi bertolacci cigarini...


Per quanto mi riguarda già solo che questo coso è capitano del milan è motivo più che sufficiente per odiarlo vita natural durante, poi diciamo che negli ultimi tempi oltre a questo e alla sua mediocrità con le sue dichiarazioni ha alimentato questo odio in maniera esponenziale... personalmente non gli auguro niente ma da milanista mi auguro di non vederlo mai più giocare con la nostra maglia.


----------



## DexMorgan (3 Giugno 2014)

Non voglio risultare cattivo con lui, ma il kharma ha colpito. Ha fatto il bello e il cattivo tempo a milanello per 6 mesi, giusto così.
Ora spero in più spazio per Cristante o per qualche altro acquisto che tolga il posto, e la fascia per dio, a questo ameba.


----------



## 666psycho (3 Giugno 2014)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Leggo solo odio per montolivo. ..ma cosa vi ha fatto? Marchisio secondo voi vale di più? Lo buttereste per gentaglia come lodi bertolacci cigarini...




é scarso, sopravalutato, non merita di essere capitano, ha probabilmente contribuito al licenziamento di Seedorf e anche contribuito a "spaccare" la squadra in due o meglio a creare tensioni nel gruppo.. non é da milan... spero si riprenda presto e che vada via il presto possibile da milanello ed é un RACCOMANDATO servo di Galliani...


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Giugno 2014)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Leggo solo odio per montolivo. ..ma cosa vi ha fatto? Marchisio secondo voi vale di più? Lo buttereste per gentaglia come lodi bertolacci cigarini...


La "gentaglia" che hai citato tu non è peggio di Montolivo ed anzi se chiedono uno stipendio minore rispetto a quest'ultimo non ci penserei due volte a buttarlo via.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Giugno 2014)

Quest'anno è stato pessimo, c'è poco da dire, ma non lo scambierei con il Lodi o Bertolacci di turno. Poi sono opinioni.


----------



## numero 3 (4 Giugno 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> La "gentaglia" che hai citato tu non è peggio di Montolivo ed anzi se chiedono società se risparmiapendio minore rispetto a quest'ultimo non ci penserei due volte a buttarlo via.



Be se la pensi cosi' prendi pure i lodi cigarini sgrigna fossati e sciaudone però non lamentarti con la società se risparmia sui giocatori e sugli ingaggi...


----------



## numero 3 (4 Giugno 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> La "gentaglia" che hai citato tu non è peggio di Montolivo ed anzi se chiedono società se risparmiapendio minore rispetto a quest'ultimo non ci penserei due volte a buttarlo via.



Be se la pensi cosi' prendi pure i lodi cigarini sgrigna fossati e sciaudone però non lamentarti con la società se risparmia sui giocatori e sugli ingaggi...


----------



## Pivellino (4 Giugno 2014)

Pessima annata ma è comunque un giocatore di buon livello ed un sostituto valido non sarebbe alla nostra portata.
Va recuperato fisicamente e psicologicamente.
Sul fatto che sia capitano non vedo scandali, atteso che c'è chi la fascia l'ha data a Mexes perché si impegnasse. A questo punto possiamo anche allacciarla al palo della porta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Luglio 2014)

Secondo me Pippo non lo vuole.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Secondo me Pippo non lo vuole.



Penso se lo debba far volere per forza. Non penso gliene comprano un altro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Penso se lo debba far volere per forza. Non penso gliene comprano un altro.



Se Cristante esplode che fanno? Cacciano Cristante?


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Se Cristante esplode che fanno? Cacciano Cristante?



Magari si pone il problema.

Potrebbero giocare insieme, secondo me. Certo se Montolivo è quello di quest'anno non gioca a prescindere, se è quello dell'anno scorso ben venga.


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Settembre 2014)

Lo so che non è molto amato, ma si vede che manca eccome.
Spero torni il prima possibile.


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Lo so che non è molto amato, ma si vede che manca eccome.
> Spero torni il prima possibile.



Per lui sarà un'annata complicata, faticherà a prendersi un posto da titolare!


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per lui sarà un'annata complicata, faticherà a prendersi un posto da titolare!



Dobbiamo ancora vedere all'opera Van Ginkel e Bonaventura da mezzala.
Se devono giocare questo Poli e Muntari preferisco Montolivo anche con la polmonite.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per lui sarà un'annata complicata, faticherà a prendersi un posto da titolare!



Mah, Poli va messo in panca dai, a meno che non faccia la mezzala destra Bonaventura gioca sicuro.


Sempre che vanGinkel non sia un fenomeno.


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Settembre 2014)

E' solare il fatto che sostituendo Poli con Montolivo facciamo un upgrade clamoroso, qualitativamente c'è davvero troppa differenza.
Antipatia o non antipatia montolivo è un giocatore di calcio. 
poli ha la mia stima come persona ma come calciatore ancora devo capire bene.

Poi se questo van ginkel si dimostra forte allora va bene anche lui, ma montolivo serve a questa squadra


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Settembre 2014)

Ritorna il prima possibile, ti prego.


----------



## numero 3 (21 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ritorna il prima possibile, ti prego.


Quoto....
Ma non era meglio tenerci Cristante e non comprare Buonaventura...almeno fino a gennaio..?


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Settembre 2014)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Quoto....
> Ma non era meglio tenerci Cristante e non comprare Buonaventura...almeno fino a gennaio..?



Guarda, a me Jack è sempre piaciuto e avrei tenuto Cristante (non avrei riscattato Poli col senno di poi).
Montolivo è un giocatore importante per come siamo messi a centrocampo, però molti dicevano di preferire vedere per 38 partite Poli e Muntari in campo. Prego


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ritorna il prima possibile, ti prego.



Si beh per quanto spesso fosse irritante è assieme a De Jong l'unico centrocampista di un certo livello di questa rosa. Tengo con il punto di domanda van Ginkel.


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Settembre 2014)

Non pensavo la sua assenza potesse pesare a tal punto.

Stasera nel secondo tempo anche se c'è stata la reazione, sono rimasti tutti i limit strutturali di stà squadra: o palla lunga di Zapata quasi sempre per Abate o tentativo di impostazione di De Jong o anche Poli con risultati mediocri (a questo punto anche un Cigarini sarebbe stato utile)
E dico di più, con questi giocatori (tipo Muntari) essere a 2 o a 3 al centro non cambia una mazza. 
Per me va bene giocare di palla lunga (basta che arrivi nella zona di qualità Menez Honda Bonaventura Elsha Torres) ma ecco l'unico degno in tal senso è Montolivo.

Per me col suo ritorno il milan dovrebbe giocare col 4-2-3-1 con de jong-montolivo al centro, come ai "vecchi" tempi


----------



## Aron (24 Settembre 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Non pensavo la sua assenza potesse pesare a tal punto.
> 
> Stasera nel secondo tempo anche se c'è stata la reazione, sono rimasti tutti i limit strutturali di stà squadra: o palla lunga di Zapata quasi sempre per Abate o tentativo di impostazione di De Jong o anche Poli con risultati mediocri (a questo punto anche un Cigarini sarebbe stato utile)
> E dico di più, con questi giocatori (tipo Muntari) essere a 2 o a 3 al centro non cambia una mazza.
> ...




Nessuna squadra che ambisca a dei traguardi importanti può rinunciare a un giocatore che dia geometria al centrocampo.
Quella del regista è poi una tradizione che è nelle corde del Milan. Solo nell'era Berlusconi, abbiamo iniziato con Ancelotti per proseguire con Albertini e poi con Pirlo. 
Montolivo non è la stessa cosa ma comunque lo stile di gioco del Milan prevede da sempre un giocatore che detti i tempi a centrocampo.


----------



## Penny.wise (24 Settembre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Nessuna squadra che ambisca a dei traguardi importanti può rinunciare a un giocatore che dia geometria al centrocampo.
> Quella del regista è poi una tradizione che è nelle corde del Milan. Solo nell'era Berlusconi, abbiamo iniziato con Ancelotti per proseguire con Albertini e poi con Pirlo.
> Montolivo non è la stessa cosa ma comunque lo stile di gioco del Milan prevede da sempre un giocatore che detti i tempi a centrocampo.



però Montolivo ha fatto bene il primo anno, ma dopo si è perso..l'anno scorso sbagliava anche le robe più semplici, penso di non avergli mai visto fare 5 o 6 passaggi giusti di fila..e devo ancora capire la sua reale dimensione quale sia


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> però Montolivo ha fatto bene il primo anno, ma dopo si è perso..l'anno scorso sbagliava anche le robe più semplici, penso di non avergli mai visto fare 5 o 6 passaggi giusti di fila..e devo ancora capire la sua reale dimensione quale sia



Io credo stia nel mezzo. Ma sopratutto il problema di Montolivo è il ruolo, per me lui nel centrocampo a tre può giocare solo davanti la difesa, dove ora c'è Nigel, che di fatto non può giocare mezz'ala. Loro due assieme devono stare nel mezzo, solo cosi possono coesistere. Montolivo mezz'ala a me non piace, almeno non come lo si deve interpretare nel 4-3-3.


----------



## Pivellino (24 Settembre 2014)

E' un giocatore che ha bisogno di giocare per entrare in forma e quando lo è ha un ottimo livello di gioco, sulla posizione concordo che rende meglio al centro ma lui e DJ possono coesistere. Purtroppo (per i detrattori) ne abbiamo bisogno come il pane.


----------



## dottor Totem (24 Settembre 2014)

Io non rimpiango montolivo, che rimanga dove sta. Dispiace dirlo ma la sua presenza non avrebbe cambiato assolutamente niente.
L'anno scorso ha dimostrato ampiamente di non meritarsi né la fascia di capitano né quella da titolare.


----------



## aleslash (24 Settembre 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Io non rimpiango montolivo, che rimanga dove sta. Dispiace dirlo ma la sua presenza non avrebbe cambiato assolutamente niente.
> L'anno scorso ha dimostrato ampiamente di non meritarsi né la fascia di capitano né quella da titolare.



Assolutamente d'accordo


----------



## Serginho (24 Settembre 2014)

Spero torni presto, ci serve tanto in questo cc


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Settembre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Nessuna squadra che ambisca a dei traguardi importanti può rinunciare a un giocatore che dia geometria al centrocampo.
> Quella del regista è poi una tradizione che è nelle corde del Milan. Solo nell'era Berlusconi, abbiamo iniziato con Ancelotti per proseguire con Albertini e poi con Pirlo.
> Montolivo non è la stessa cosa ma comunque lo stile di gioco del Milan prevede da sempre un giocatore che detti i tempi a centrocampo.


già



dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Io non rimpiango montolivo, che rimanga dove sta. Dispiace dirlo ma la sua presenza non avrebbe cambiato assolutamente niente.
> L'anno scorso ha dimostrato ampiamente di non meritarsi né la fascia di capitano né quella da titolare.


guarda secondo me tantissime volte avresti ragione, ma in questo caso specifico no. 
Il perchè è tutto nelle alternative : muntari poli. E dire che muntari a volte mi stupisce e poli mi fa simpatia. Ma resta un centrocampo vergognoso, di media bassa classifica
Il milan compensa con l'attacco. Ma a centrocampo stiamo sotto parecchie squadre.
Di fenomenale non ha nulla ma il peggior montolivo resta più giocatore di calcio di muntari e poli.

Che poi sul fatto che l'anno scorso abbia giocato male è vero, ma non sceglierei quelle partite per giudicarlo. Un pò tutti quelli buoni del milan hanno l'attenuante vista la stagione storta...tutta la squadra non girava

Imho il vero montolivo non è quello dell'anno storto (1 anno fa) ma quello dell'anno buono (2 anni fa)


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Settembre 2014)

Manca da pazzi


----------



## vota DC (24 Settembre 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Di fenomenale non ha nulla ma il peggior montolivo resta più giocatore di calcio di muntari e poli.
> Imho il vero montolivo non è quello dell'anno storto (1 anno fa) ma quello dell'anno buono (2 anni fa)



Come piedi senza dubbio è meglio, ma dorme e quando si sveglia regala le palle agli avversari. Quello dell'anno buono potrebbe essere quello che ha fatto l'anno della sua vita dato che il nomignolo dormolivo lo aveva ancora prima di andare al Milan.


----------



## 666psycho (20 Ottobre 2014)

per quanto lo odio, mi sorprende dover dire che non vedo l'ora che torni!


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Ottobre 2014)

Tra quante partite tornerà indicativamente?


----------



## Frikez (27 Ottobre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Tra quante partite tornerà indicativamente?



8/10, forse meno se siamo fortunati.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Ottobre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Tra quante partite tornerà indicativamente?



Ho letto che dovrebbe forse rientrare per il derby,il 23 novembre,salvo imprevisti.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Ottobre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> 8/10, forse meno se siamo fortunati.





Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ho letto che dovrebbe forse rientrare per il derby,il 23 novembre,salvo imprevisti.





Sto male fisicamente a vedere quel centrocampo. Non ce la posso fare.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Ottobre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sto male fisicamente a vedere quel centrocampo. Non ce la posso fare.



A chi lo dici... comunque c'e' solo un fatto importante da valutare,come si presentera' Montolivo in campo dopo tutto questo periodo fuori dal campo di gioco.


----------



## Penny.wise (27 Ottobre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sto male fisicamente a vedere quel centrocampo. Non ce la posso fare.



Muntari c'ha proprio la faccia di melma giusta per il giocatore che è


----------



## Frikez (27 Ottobre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sto male fisicamente a vedere quel centrocampo. Non ce la posso fare.



Considera che dal momento in cui rientrerà in gruppo e comincerà quindi ad allenarsi a pieno regime passeranno almeno 3 settimane prima che possa scendere in campo, perché saltando tutta la preparazione estiva sarà indietro fisicamente e più di qualche spezzone in alcune partite difficilmente lo vedremo in campo.
Dopo la sosta invece sarà sicuramente a posto e tornerà titolare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Ottobre 2014)

Non ce la si fa più senza, aiuto.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Ottobre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Considera che dal momento in cui rientrerà in gruppo e comincerà quindi ad allenarsi a pieno regime passeranno almeno 3 settimane prima che possa scendere in campo, perché saltando tutta la preparazione estiva sarà indietro fisicamente e più di qualche spezzone in alcune partite difficilmente lo vedremo in campo.
> Dopo la sosta invece sarà sicuramente a posto e tornerà titolare.



Sì, di sicuro. Potrà entrare in una forma decente da gennaio.


----------



## Frikez (28 Ottobre 2014)

Per chi avesse ancora dei dubbi sul suo recupero 

*Inzaghi oggi in conferenza: "Se tutto va bene, vedremo il miglior Montolivo nell'anno nuovo".*


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Per chi avesse ancora dei dubbi sul suo recupero
> 
> *Inzaghi oggi in conferenza: "Se tutto va bene, vedremo il miglior Montolivo nell'anno nuovo".*



Ma si sapeva, tornerà a corricchiare nella seconda metà di novembre, forse per le ultime partite dell'anno verrà convocato ma tranne qualche spezzone non giocherà, dopo il richiamo di preparazione invernale allora vedremo qualcosina di più. Ma è normale, non scordiamoci ha subito una frattura, non si scherza.


----------



## O Animal (30 Novembre 2014)

Ma è già rientrato?


----------



## Penny.wise (30 Novembre 2014)

non sarà Modric ma già oggi si è visto, con Van Ginkel, un miglior possesso e giropalla, con Montolivo al posto di Essien/Muntari sarà ancora meglio


----------



## 666psycho (2 Dicembre 2014)

non so se essere felice del suo rientro... ma averlo al posto di muntari and co é già qualcosa..


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2014)

E' tornato il Capitone. E si vede.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Dicembre 2014)

Inutile.


----------



## aleslash (7 Dicembre 2014)

[MENTION=1185]aleslash[/MENTION] Ragazzi commenti costruttivi!


----------



## Dexter (7 Dicembre 2014)

Da mezzala sembra mio nonno, è un centrale.


----------



## O Animal (7 Dicembre 2014)

c.v.d. 

L'unica parziale scusa che è fermo da un botto e chi ha visto Strootman ieri sera sa che dopo tanti mesi fermi anche i più forti sembrano delle calzette... il problema è che tra 3 mesi Strootman sarà tra i primi 5 centrocampisti al mondo mentre il nostro Dormolivo sarà ancora qui a farci sacramentare...


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Dicembre 2014)

che pena


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Dicembre 2014)

Il miglior montolivo può giocare solo davanti alla difesa. Mezzala non lo è mai stato ancora meno quando è in scarse condizioni.


----------



## davoreb (7 Dicembre 2014)

Non è colpa sua, non doveva giocare.


----------



## Albijol (7 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' tornato il *Capitone*. E si vede.



 grande Admin


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Dicembre 2014)

Rientrava dopo tantissimo tempo è vero, ma Cristo, lentissimo......


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Al di là del ritorno dopo l'infortunio, di certo non è celebre per la sua velocità, ma quel genio di Inzaghi lo mette mezz'ala.


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Dicembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Non è colpa sua, non doveva giocare.


vabè lui avrà dato l'ok a giocare. Il somaro di inzaghi ha detto che avrebbe parlato con lui prima di decidere se mandarlo in campo.

Però sono d'accordo con chi dice che non è nella sua posizione, ma soprattutto non è affatto in forma. E la squadra non lo ha certo aiutato oggi.

Ripeto per me si è passati dal sopravvalutarlo al sottovalutarlo. E' uno che terrei volentieri in rosa. Che poi siamo sempre lì: posso capire avessimo fenomeni a centrocampo. Poli Essien Muntari De Jong Van ginkel.


capisco che sono solo dei collage ma montolivo non è certo quello di oggi






https://www.youtube.com/user/IbraVibraPippo/videos


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Dicembre 2014)

Applausi meritati per uno che si è comportato da opportunista ma tiene al Milan e ha piedi da calciatore.


----------



## Jino (14 Dicembre 2014)

Grande prestazioni se si pensa da cosa arrivava, bravo Riccardo


----------



## Albijol (14 Dicembre 2014)

Ha passeggiato tutta la partita, ma devo ammetterlo: miglior prestazione da due anni a questa parte


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Dicembre 2014)

Grande prestazione stasera avanti cosi .


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Dicembre 2014)

Si vede che non è al 100% ma nonostante una prestazione non eccelsa si è visto quanto sia importante per noi.


----------



## Schism75 (14 Dicembre 2014)

Ha fatto 3-4 cambi di gioco ottime. Speriamo entri in forma quanto prima.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Dicembre 2014)

La sua qualità è imprescindibile per questa squadra.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Dicembre 2014)

Oooooh là.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (15 Dicembre 2014)

Bentornato Capitano


----------



## Davidinho22 (15 Dicembre 2014)

sì ma è evidente come non possa giocare mezz'ala, non sfrutta in pieno le sue qualità così, anzi... ne risente anche la squadra intera, bisogna trovargli una sistemazione in mezzo al campo


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Dicembre 2014)

Malino nel primo tempo. Bene nella ripresa!


----------



## 666psycho (15 Dicembre 2014)

benino stasera...ma é ancora toppo lento..


----------



## Dany20 (15 Dicembre 2014)

Bentornato Riccardo! Con te si capisce qualcosa in mezzo al campo.


----------



## Djici (15 Dicembre 2014)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> sì ma è evidente come non possa giocare mezz'ala, non sfrutta in pieno le sue qualità così, anzi... ne risente anche la squadra intera, bisogna trovargli una sistemazione in mezzo al campo



a dire la verita mi e sembrato di vederlo molto spesso in mezzo e non sulla sinistra.
non riuscirei a dire come erano schierati i tre di centrocampo... che poi spesso sembravano 5 con bonaventura e honda molto bassi.


----------



## runner (18 Dicembre 2014)

pensandoci bene, da quando è tornato a centrocampo si ragione meglio


----------



## O Animal (21 Dicembre 2014)

Bisogna dargli atto... Si sta impegnando come pochi... Ieri sera l'ho visto dappertutto, spesso pensavo fosse Poli ma poi guardando meglio era proprio Dormolivo... 

Speriamo che il mondiale perso e i mesi di stop gli abbiano dato la garra che non ha mai avuto...


----------



## Sherlocked (21 Dicembre 2014)

Troppo lento mentalmente per fare il regista, ma comunque meglio di Muntari.


----------



## prebozzio (21 Dicembre 2014)

Grande partita ieri di Montolivo!


----------



## Pivellino (21 Dicembre 2014)

Il miglior centrocampista che abbiamo per distacco, sicuramente molto meglio dell'osannato De Rossi.


----------



## Jino (21 Dicembre 2014)

Non sono mai stato innamorato di Montolivo, ma si sapeva che con la mediana che ci ritroviamo sarebbe stato un grande ritorno il suo


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Dicembre 2014)

Gran giocatore, altrochè, e pensare che prima della sua ultima stagione a Firenze lo detestavo.


----------



## Gekyn (21 Dicembre 2014)

Dopo mesi di inferno in mediana con Muntari Essien e Poli, l'entrata di Montolivo sembra l'apparizione della Madonna....è questo il punto o prima eravamo abituati così male da far sembrare Montolivo un signor centrocampista oppure lo è veramente....diciamo come spesso accade in questi casi, la verità sta sempre come Sasha Grey in un threesome con 2 uomini.


----------



## Love (21 Dicembre 2014)

ma non doveva giocare davanti alla difesa con de jong mezzo destro alla gattuso??


----------



## DannySa (21 Dicembre 2014)

Sta giocando da capitano, non si può chiedere di più.
Rispetto al passato lo vedo molto più nel vivo del gioco, ha sempre un ritmo di giocata costante e pensato, il centrocampo se lui è in campo cambia veramente faccia e anche un onesto mestierante della corsa a vuoto come Poli può trovarsi a fare delle partite decenti con questa maglia..


----------



## Frikez (21 Dicembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Gran giocatore, altrochè, e pensare che prima della sua ultima stagione a Firenze lo detestavo.



Trovare qualcuno che lo adorava è difficile


----------



## Dany20 (21 Dicembre 2014)

Sta giocando meglio di quanto si aspettasse. Grande Riccardo!


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Dicembre 2014)

Fondamentale
Ha diverse qualità che gli altri centrocampisti del milan neanche hanno.

Di sicuro i giocatori sono contenti di avere lui come compagno: 
basti pensare che è uno di quei calciatori a cui puoi sempre dar la palla, lui non ha certo paura di fare possesso, anche perchè si fida moltissimo dei suoi mezzi (e torto non ha, visto che gli avversari non riescono mai a sradicargli via il pallone).
Questo è un bene massimo per una squadra perchè tranquillizza i compagni. Se uno come Poli può scendere in campo e fare il suo è anche grazie a Montolivo, perchè Poli scarica sempre la palla in un tempo massimo 1.5 secondi.

Inoltre non è vero che è "lento" nel senso di rallentare la manovra, perchè fa il passaggio o anche direttamente il lancio di prima all'attaccante se la ritiene la miglior scelta. Altre volte tiene palla a lungo, altre lancia in orizzontale. Insomma ha tutte le qualità di un regista altrochè

Considerate pure che in difesa da una mano importante, si oppone a passaggi,cross,tiri. Certe volte ruba pure palloni dai piedi degli avversari.
E non è finita, perchè con la squadra in possesso a volte si porta avanti e ha un buon tiro, o addirittura di tanto in tanto fa inserimenti (lo abbiamo visto in questi "panni" già dalla partita di napoli).
Può battere punizioni, angoli.

Ma che volete di più?

Ora che è tornato, e ci stiamo anche godendo un certo Bonaventura (altro giocatore che tiene palla,pulito nei passaggi,etc) il milan comincia ad alzare l'asticella

Ok ho finito la televendita montolivo


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Dicembre 2014)

Per me deve giocare davanti alla difesa.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Dicembre 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Per me deve giocare davanti alla difesa.



Credo un pò per tutti tranne che per De Jong.


----------



## Gekyn (22 Dicembre 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Per me deve giocare davanti alla difesa.



assieme a De Jong


----------



## 666psycho (22 Dicembre 2014)

montolivo non l'apprezzo molto, mi ha molto deluso e forse avevo troppe aspettative su di lui.. ma sono cmq contento di ritrovarlo titolare, perché é il meno peggio.. ma vederlo capitano mi da l'ulcera... quanto darei per uno scambio con Verratti...


----------



## The P (31 Dicembre 2014)

tutti i progressi visti finora ho il sospetto che siano dovuti a lui.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (31 Dicembre 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> tutti i progressi visti finora ho il sospetto che siano dovuti a lui.



Sono daccordo, da quando è tornato lui la squadra è cambiata completamente


----------



## Jaqen (31 Dicembre 2014)

È tornato bene.
Forza Tontolivo!!!


----------



## arcanum (31 Dicembre 2014)

Dormolivo, Mortolivo....tiè, beccatevi ste prestazioni, GUFACCI MALEDETTI!


----------



## Jino (31 Dicembre 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> tutti i progressi visti finora ho il sospetto che siano dovuti a lui.



Beh sicuramente. Rispetto a Poli è un upgrade deciso.


----------



## DannySa (31 Dicembre 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> tutti i progressi visti finora ho il sospetto che siano dovuti a lui.



Strano non era Mosciolivo?


----------



## The P (31 Dicembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Strano non era Mosciolivo?



i tifosi sono sempre esagerati, Montolivo è una pippa, Niang è un cane, Honda se magna la metà dei trequartisti europei perchè ha fatto 6 goal, Taarabt è un cesso perchè non ldo vuole nessuno, ecc ecc. Mexes è una sciagura.

La maggior parte sono pregiudizi. Montolivo sarà pure lento, ma a calcio ci sa giocare e in questa squadra è importantissimo.


----------



## numero 3 (31 Dicembre 2014)

Montolivo uber alles


----------



## Shevchenko (1 Gennaio 2015)

Io l'ho sempre difeso ed ho sempre detto che è un ottimo giocatore,ci sono i miei vecchi post a dimostrarlo,ma qua mi prendevano tutti per pazzo.

Bravo Riccardo!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Gennaio 2015)

Da quando è tornato la squadra gioca meglio, e i risultati positivi sono la conferma di ciò.


----------



## Jino (2 Gennaio 2015)

Che è forte si sapeva, la prima annata con noi tranne i primi mesi fu fantastica, era determinante. Lo scorso anno un pò come quasi tutti fu però accusato di aver camminato e messo poco nervo troppo spesso, a maggior ragione visto la figura che rappresenta. Ora è carico e motivato e nonostante non sia ancora al top si vede il grande contributo, la mia speranza è che questo livello ora lo mantenga sempre e non si perda di nuovo tra le nuvole.


----------



## iceman. (4 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Che è forte si sapeva, la prima annata con noi tranne i primi mesi fu fantastica, era determinante. Lo scorso anno un pò come quasi tutti fu però accusato di aver camminato e messo poco nervo troppo spesso, a maggior ragione visto la figura che rappresenta. Ora è carico e motivato e nonostante non sia ancora al top si vede il grande contributo, la mia speranza è che questo livello ora lo mantenga sempre e non si perda di nuovo tra le nuvole.



Montolivo forte? Dai ji'.......Alla Juve o alla Roma sarebbe titolare secondo te?


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Gennaio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Montolivo forte? Dai ji'.......Alla Juve o alla Roma sarebbe titolare secondo te?



Tra Montolivo, Pirlo e Marchisio io tengo Montolivo.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Gennaio 2015)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Da quando è tornato la squadra gioca meglio, e i risultati positivi sono la conferma di ciò.



Beh ci credo, fino a poco tempo fa al suo posto giocavano gli indecenti Poli, Muntari e compagnia cantante. Anche se mettevi Ighli Vannucchi al posto di Montolivo ci guadagnavi


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Gennaio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Montolivo forte? Dai ji'.......Alla Juve o alla Roma sarebbe titolare secondo te?



Il Montolivo del primo anno è un ottimo giocatore. Quello dell'anno scorso spero sia stato il fratello scemo.


----------



## iceman. (4 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il Montolivo del primo anno è un ottimo giocatore. Quello dell'anno scorso spero sia stato il fratello scemo.



Si ma quando mai è stato forte? Un anno? Ragazzi, ha 29\30 anni, Montolivo non sarebbe titolare in nessuna big europea, non scherziamo.
Anche Antonini ha fatto il fenomeno per una stagione, così come Abate, dai, questi son giocatori da Lazio,Fiorentina.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Gennaio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si ma quando mai è stato forte? Un anno? Ragazzi, ha 29\30 anni, Montolivo non sarebbe titolare in nessuna big europea, non scherziamo.
> Anche Antonini ha fatto il fenomeno per una stagione, così come Abate, dai, questi son giocatori da Lazio,Fiorentina.



E noi là stiamo in classifica. Logico che in qualunque squadra di Champions a parte Galatasaray Basilea e quella roba lì non giocherebbe mai.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (4 Gennaio 2015)

Questa campagna di denigrazione verso Montolivo non l'ho capita e non la capirò mai.
Ma per fortuna è tornato e anche se molti non si renderanno conto della differenza adesso che c'è lui, ci penserà la media punti a rendere chiare le cose


----------



## iceman. (4 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E noi là stiamo in classifica. Logico che in qualunque squadra di Champions a parte Galatasaray Basilea e quella roba lì non giocherebbe mai.



Appunto perché in quelle squadre non giocherebbe mai, come fate a dire che è forte? Boh..
Io credo che né alla Juve né alla Roma sarebbe titolare. 
Molto probabile che avendo giocatori forti al suo fianco possa rendere di più come per Boateng e Nocerino con Ibra, ma ad oggi di forte attorno a lui non c'è nessuno. Personalmente lo ritengo un giocatore mediocre.


----------



## O Animal (4 Gennaio 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Questa campagna di denigrazione verso Montolivo non l'ho capita e non la capirò mai.
> Ma per fortuna è tornato e anche se molti non si renderanno conto della differenza adesso che c'è lui, ci penserà la media punti a rendere chiare le cose



Infatti.. Il miglior centrocampista di un'intera generazione...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Gennaio 2015)

Non giochiamo meglio perche Montolivo e un grande giocatore, giochiamo meglio semplicemente perche ora c'e un giocatore che sa far girare palla. E solamente una questione di caratteristische. Anche con Aquilani o David Pizzarro si giocherebbe meglio che con il famoso trio De Jong, Muntari Poli.

Montolivo e un giocatore discreto, niente di piu, niente di meno. 
E un po il simbolo del calcio italiano e di tanti (troppi) centrocampisti italiani: lento, mediocre, troppo compassato, non piu all'altezza del calcio internazionale di questi anni.


----------



## 666psycho (4 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non giochiamo meglio perche Montolivo e un grande giocatore, giochiamo meglio semplicemente perche ora c'e un giocatore che sa far girare palla. E solamente una questione di caratteristische. Anche con Aquilani o David Pizzarro si giocherebbe meglio che con il famoso trio De Jong, Muntari Poli.
> 
> Montolivo e un giocatore discreto, niente di piu, niente di meno.
> E un po il simbolo del calcio italiano e di tanti (troppi) centrocampisti italiani: lento, mediocre, troppo compassato, non piu all'altezza del calcio internazionale di questi anni.




quoto


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Gennaio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Appunto perché in quelle squadre non giocherebbe mai, come fate a dire che è forte? Boh..
> Io credo che né alla Juve né alla Roma sarebbe titolare.
> Molto probabile che avendo giocatori forti al suo fianco possa rendere di più come per Boateng e Nocerino con Ibra, ma ad oggi di forte attorno a lui non c'è nessuno. Personalmente lo ritengo un giocatore mediocre.



Tra mediocre e fortissimo tipo Modric ci sono delle sfumature. Poli per me è mediocre, Montolivo è buono.


----------



## Pivellino (4 Gennaio 2015)

Criticate quanto volete, ma se gioca bene lui gioca bene la squadra, altri se giocano bene riescono solo ad emergere dal grigiore in quanto meri mazzolatori di palle in tribuna e appoggi all'indietro.


----------



## iceman. (4 Gennaio 2015)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Criticate quanto volete, ma se gioca bene lui gioca bene la squadra, altri se giocano bene riescono solo ad emergere dal grigiore in quanto meri mazzolatori di palle in tribuna e appoggi all'indietro.



Nulla di personale, ma già il fatto che tu metta il se "se gioca bene" implica il fatto che sia discontinuo, con Iniesta il se non lo usi, con Modric il se non lo usi, perché su 10 partite ne sbagliano una\due, Montolivo è l'esatto opposto, su 10 ne indovina 3.


----------



## iceman. (4 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tra mediocre e fortissimo tipo Modric ci sono delle sfumature. Poli per me è mediocre, Montolivo è buono.



Poli,Montolivo,Aquilani,etc... per me son tutti della stessa pasta, anzi ti dirò di più, per me Aquilani è meglio di Montolivo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Gennaio 2015)

Credo ci sia un problema teorico. Montolivo è senz'altro il miglior centrocampista della squadra, forse al suo pari c'è De Jong ma chiaramente con caratteristiche diverse, cioè d'interdizione. Detto questo, ciò non ci autorizza a chiamarlo forte, perché forte non è, almeno in senso assoluto. In questo centrocampo, in mezzo a Muntari, Poli ed Essien, allora sì, è molto forte.


----------



## iceman. (4 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Credo ci sia un problema teorico. Montolivo è senz'altro il miglior centrocampista della squadra, forse al suo pari c'è De Jong ma chiaramente con caratteristiche diverse, cioè d'interdizione. Detto questo, ciò non ci autorizza a chiamarlo forte, perché forte non è, almeno in senso assoluto. In questo centrocampo, in mezzo a Muntari, Poli ed Essien, allora sì, è molto forte.



E' tra i top5 d'Europa, non scherziamo"cit


----------



## Shevchenko (4 Gennaio 2015)

Montolivo è un'ottimo centrocampista.Sarebbe titolare nella Roma.Ruberebbe senza problemi il posto a quel rottame, mazzulatore, sopravvalutato che è Keita.Giusto per fare un esempio.

Si è visto il rendimento in Champions di Keita che ha fatto solo cappellate clamorose.
Montolivo negli ultimi anni è stato sempre titolare pure in Nazionale e secondo me lo sarà pure con la Nazionale di Mister Conte.
Vedremo...Saranno pivelli gli allenatori che lo schierano titolare oppure ci sono troppi tifosi con pregiudizi su Riccardo?


----------



## Djici (4 Gennaio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Montolivo è un'ottimo centrocampista.Sarebbe titolare nella Roma.Ruberebbe senza problemi il posto a quel rottame, mazzulatore, sopravvalutato che è Keita.Giusto per fare un esempio.
> 
> Si è visto il rendimento in Champions di Keita che ha fatto solo cappellate clamorose.
> Montolivo negli ultimi anni è stato sempre titolare pure in Nazionale e secondo me lo sarà pure con la Nazionale di Mister Conte.
> Vedremo...Saranno pivelli gli allenatori che lo schierano titolare oppure ci sono troppi tifosi con pregiudizi su Riccardo?



la verita e che non ha mai avuto concorrenza... atalanta, fiorentina, milan piu scarso di sempre (sopratutto a centrocampo).
ma non sto dicendo che e scarso eh.


----------



## Pivellino (4 Gennaio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Nulla di personale, ma già il fatto che tu metta il se "se gioca bene" implica il fatto che sia discontinuo, con Iniesta il se non lo usi, con Modric il se non lo usi, perché su 10 partite ne sbagliano una\due, Montolivo è l'esatto opposto, su 10 ne indovina 3.



Niente di personale ma qualcuno ha scritto che Montolivo è uno dei primi 5 centrocampisti del mondo?
Per l'Italia è tanta roba e lo dico senza timore.
Discontinuo? E' grosso e ha problemi di entrata in forma e soffre gli infortuni.
Mai come il tuo idolo Aquilani tuttavia.


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Gennaio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Montolivo è un'ottimo centrocampista.Sarebbe titolare nella Roma.Ruberebbe senza problemi il posto a quel rottame, mazzulatore, sopravvalutato che è Keita.Giusto per fare un esempio.
> 
> Si è visto il rendimento in Champions di Keita che ha fatto solo cappellate clamorose.
> *Montolivo negli ultimi anni è stato sempre titolare pure in Nazionale* e secondo me lo sarà pure con la Nazionale di Mister Conte.
> Vedremo...Saranno pivelli gli allenatori che lo schierano titolare oppure ci sono troppi tifosi con pregiudizi su Riccardo?


quoto
l'anno scorso avrebbe dovuto giocare titolare ai mondiali se ricordo bene. Il suo infortunio cambiò i piani di prandelli (sempre se ricordo bene)
E in nazionale ha molta molta più concorrenza che nel milan dei muntari e dei poli...

io sono nella schiera di chi lo apprezza


----------



## iceman. (4 Gennaio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Montolivo è un'ottimo centrocampista.Sarebbe titolare nella Roma.Ruberebbe senza problemi il posto a quel rottame, mazzulatore, sopravvalutato che è Keita.Giusto per fare un esempio.
> 
> Si è visto il rendimento in Champions di Keita che ha fatto solo cappellate clamorose.
> Montolivo negli ultimi anni è stato sempre titolare pure in Nazionale e secondo me lo sarà pure con la Nazionale di Mister Conte.
> Vedremo...Saranno pivelli gli allenatori che lo schierano titolare oppure ci sono troppi tifosi con pregiudizi su Riccardo?



Per quel che ho visto, il centrocampo titolare della Roma è Strootman-Pjanic-Naing.


----------



## iceman. (4 Gennaio 2015)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Niente di personale ma qualcuno ha scritto che Montolivo è uno dei primi 5 centrocampisti del mondo?
> Per l'Italia è tanta roba e lo dico senza timore.
> Discontinuo? E' grosso e ha problemi di entrata in forma e soffre gli infortuni.
> Mai come il tuo idolo Aquilani tuttavia.



Per l'Italia sarà tanta roba, ma da qui a dire che è forte ce ne passa di acqua sotto il mulino.
Aquilani a mio modo di vedere diede un contributo maggiore rispetto a quello che ha dato\sta dando Montolivo al Milan, vogliamo poi parlare del suo carisma? Per quanto riguarda "tra i 5 centrocampisti d' Europa" era una battuta che ricorreva spesso e volentieri quando giocava..


----------



## prebozzio (4 Gennaio 2015)

Parliamoci chiaro: per questo Milan e per questa serie A, Montolivo è un ottimo giocatore. Guardate il Napoli, per esempio, quanti centrocampisti centrali sta ruotando (Inler, Jorginho, Lopez, De Guzman etc.), o l'Inter che difficoltà ha nell'avvio della manovra; Montolivo in queste squadre, come anche nella Lazio, sarebbe imprescindibile.

Al Milan Montolivo ha fatto uno straordinario primo anno e un secondo anonimo. Sarà il livello della serie A, sarà la povertà tecnica dei compagni di reparto, sarà che ha qualità uniche nella rosa, ma di fatto è un giocatore fondamentale per il Milan. Se poi Galliani va a comprare Verratti, Modric o Pjanic, sono il primo a dire di panchinare Montolivo... 

Direi che se vogliamo tornare a competere per le primissime posizioni, Riccardo è uno degli ultimi da cambiare.


----------



## Renegade (4 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Credo ci sia un problema teorico. Montolivo è senz'altro il miglior centrocampista della squadra, forse al suo pari c'è De Jong ma chiaramente con caratteristiche diverse, cioè d'interdizione. Detto questo, ciò non ci autorizza a chiamarlo forte, perché forte non è, almeno in senso assoluto. In questo centrocampo, in mezzo a Muntari, Poli ed Essien, allora sì, è molto forte.





prebozzio ha scritto:


> Parliamoci chiaro: per questo Milan e per questa serie A, Montolivo è un ottimo giocatore. Guardate il Napoli, per esempio, quanti centrocampisti centrali sta ruotando (Inler, Jorginho, Lopez, De Guzman etc.), o l'Inter che difficoltà ha nell'avvio della manovra; Montolivo in queste squadre, come anche nella Lazio, sarebbe imprescindibile.
> 
> Al Milan Montolivo ha fatto uno straordinario primo anno e un secondo anonimo. Sarà il livello della serie A, sarà la povertà tecnica dei compagni di reparto, sarà che ha qualità uniche nella rosa, ma di fatto è un giocatore fondamentale per il Milan. Se poi Galliani va a comprare Verratti, Modric o Pjanic, sono il primo a dire di panchinare Montolivo...
> 
> Direi che se vogliamo tornare a competere per le primissime posizioni, Riccardo è uno degli ultimi da cambiare.



Discorso che non fa una piega, da parte di entrambi. Aggiungerei però che Riccardo deve ritornare nella sua posizione naturale: davanti alla difesa. Non è Pirlo, ma ha almeno un minimo di tecnica per ricoprire quel ruolo, dove De Jong sta dando il peggio a livello di costruzione, ritmo, ecc. Se mettessimo Rami in quella posizione al posto dell'olandese non cambierebbe nulla. E' un difensore aggiunto, che immobilizza il gioco. Può andar bene in un centrocampo a 2 e basta. Oltretutto ha cominciato a far schifo da quando è stato spostato a fare la mezzala per via di Nigel.

Per il resto penso che Montolivo sia decente, ma decisamente inferiore ai suoi connazionali Marchisio e Aquilani. L'errore secondo me l'abbiamo fatto nel non riscattare quest'ultimo, calciatore con molta più tecnica e qualità di Montolivo. 

Ah, @Shevchenko, stavolta non sono d'accordo. Sopravvaluti troppo l'ex-Fiorentina e sottovaluti Keita. Quest'ultimo non ha più i ritmi di un tempo, ma il suo lo sa ancora dare in maniera egregia. Oltretutto un DDR in calo gli è tre spanne sopra. Al massimo sarei curioso di vedere De Jong in mezzo a Pjanic e Strootman.


----------



## O Animal (4 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Discorso che non fa una piega, da parte di entrambi. Aggiungerei però che Riccardo deve ritornare nella sua posizione naturale: davanti alla difesa. Non è Pirlo, ma ha almeno un minimo di tecnica per ricoprire quel ruolo, dove De Jong sta dando il peggio a livello di costruzione, ritmo, ecc. Se mettessimo Rami in quella posizione al posto dell'olandese non cambierebbe nulla. E' un difensore aggiunto, che immobilizza il gioco. Può andar bene in un centrocampo a 2 e basta. Oltretutto ha cominciato a far schifo da quando è stato spostato a fare la mezzala per via di Nigel.



Continui a insistere sul tema non capendo che stai prendendo lucciole per lanterne...


----------



## Renegade (4 Gennaio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Continui a insistere sul tema non capendo che stai prendendo lucciole per lanterne...



Questa è solo una tua supposizione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Discorso che non fa una piega, da parte di entrambi. Aggiungerei però che Riccardo deve ritornare nella sua posizione naturale: davanti alla difesa. Non è Pirlo, ma ha almeno un minimo di tecnica per ricoprire quel ruolo, dove De Jong sta dando il peggio a livello di costruzione, ritmo, ecc. Se mettessimo Rami in quella posizione al posto dell'olandese non cambierebbe nulla. E' un difensore aggiunto, che immobilizza il gioco. Può andar bene in un centrocampo a 2 e basta. Oltretutto ha cominciato a far schifo da quando è stato spostato a fare la mezzala per via di Nigel.


Per questo io propugno il 4-4-2, con De Jong e Montolivo davanti alla difesa poi negli esterni abbondiamo.


----------



## iceman. (4 Gennaio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Parliamoci chiaro: per questo Milan e per questa serie A, Montolivo è un ottimo giocatore. Guardate il Napoli, per esempio, quanti centrocampisti centrali sta ruotando (Inler, Jorginho, Lopez, De Guzman etc.), o l'Inter che difficoltà ha nell'avvio della manovra; Montolivo in queste squadre, come anche nella Lazio, sarebbe imprescindibile.
> 
> Al Milan Montolivo ha fatto uno straordinario primo anno e un secondo anonimo. Sarà il livello della serie A, sarà la povertà tecnica dei compagni di reparto, sarà che ha qualità uniche nella rosa, ma di fatto è un giocatore fondamentale per il Milan. Se poi Galliani va a comprare Verratti, Modric o Pjanic, sono il primo a dire di panchinare Montolivo...
> 
> Direi che se vogliamo tornare a competere per le primissime posizioni, Riccardo è uno degli ultimi da cambiare.




Questo discorso è condivisibile..


----------



## Renegade (4 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per questo io propugno il 4-4-2, con De Jong e Montolivo davanti alla difesa poi negli esterni abbondiamo.



Per me invece quel modulo è adatto solo ai tempi Sacchiani. Poi col Milan non ha nulla da spartire. Inoltre se proprio vogliamo ricordarlo, ai tempi di Sacchi quel modulo si trasformava in un rombo a centrocampo, quindi con le ali non abbiamo mai avuto poi così tanto da spartire. 

Inoltre gli esterni sono già sacrificati con un El Shaarawy terzino, in un 4-4-2 morirebbero completamente. E il modulo diverrebbe o un 6-2-2, oppure un 4-2-4. Sbilanciamento totale. Tra le due cose non so quale sia peggio. Per me la scelta migliore rimane il 4-3-2-1 che vuole fare Pippo. L'importante è prendere almeno un centrocampista tecnico. 4-3-3 e 4-4-2 non sono roba da noi. Di esterni abbiamo solo El Shaarawy e Bonaventura, per giunta sulla stessa fascia. A destra c'è Honda che è un trequartista, più Cerci che non gioca da anni in quella posizione e che ormai è una seconda punta o un fantasista.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Per me invece quel modulo è adatto solo ai tempi Sacchiani. Poi col Milan non ha nulla da spartire. Inoltre se proprio vogliamo ricordarlo, ai tempi di Sacchi quel modulo si trasformava in un rombo a centrocampo, quindi con le ali non abbiamo mai avuto poi così tanto da spartire.*
> 
> Inoltre gli esterni sono già sacrificati con un El Shaarawy terzino, in un 4-4-2 morirebbero completamente. E il modulo diverrebbe o un 6-2-2, oppure un 4-2-4. Sbilanciamento totale. Tra le due cose non so quale sia peggio. Per me la scelta migliore rimane il 4-3-2-1 che vuole fare Pippo. L'importante è prendere almeno un centrocampista tecnico. 4-3-3 e 4-4-2 non sono roba da noi. Di esterni abbiamo solo El Shaarawy e Bonaventura, per giunta sulla stessa fascia. A destra c'è Honda che è un trequartista, più Cerci che non gioca da anni in quella posizione e che ormai è una seconda punta o un fantasista.


Forse mi è sfuggita la tua risposta in un altro topic quindi te lo domando qui: la disamina tattica attuale sulla nostra rosa che c'entra con quale modulo sia il più rossonero e il più tradizionale? Se io ho gli uomini per fare un determinato modulo, faccio quello, i moduli non si fanno per motivi ideologici.


----------



## O Animal (4 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Questa è solo una tua supposizione.



Beh se la tua tesi si basa tutta sul fatto che la posizione naturale di Montolivo è davanti alla difesa e che de Jong fa il lavoro di un qualsiasi difensore centrale dopo che per tutta la mattinata abbiamo discusso del centrocampo mi chiedo come tu possa continuare a pensarla in questo modo...

Poi ognuno è libero di pensare come vuole e nessuno ha la scienza infusa... Ti ho solo fatto notare che le prestazioni di Montolivo al Milan non sono mai dipese dalla posizione di de Jong ma dalla poca predisposizione al comando di questo ragazzo... 

Sarà una buonissima persona ma gli mancano gli attributi per gestire il centrocampo del Milan... Riusciva a malapena a gestire quello della Fiorentina, figuriamoci quello del Milan...


----------



## Renegade (4 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Forse mi è sfuggita la tua risposta in un altro topic quindi te lo domando qui: la disamina tattica attuale sulla nostra rosa che c'entra con quale modulo sia il più rossonero e il più tradizionale? *Se io ho gli uomini per fare un determinato modulo, faccio quello, i moduli non si fanno per motivi ideologici*.



Ti è sfuggita quella che ti ho dato adesso. Ho detto che il Milan non ha gli uomini per il 4-4-2. Cerci è una mezzapunta ormai, al Torino si è consacrato così. Può giocare o da fantasista o da appoggio per la punta centrale. Honda è un trequartista classico, tra l'altro molto lento e inadatto a fare l'esterno. Si dispone solo di Jack e del Faraone, entrambi sulla sinistra. Con lo stesso Bonaventura che ha però dichiarato di preferire fare il trequartista e di ispirarsi a Rui Costa. Quindi c'è solo Stephan di esterno puro puro. Non hai gli uomini per il tuo modulo. Ecco perché il 4-3-2-1 è perfetto.




O Animal ha scritto:


> Beh se la tua tesi si basa tutta sul fatto che la posizione naturale di Montolivo è davanti alla difesa e che de Jong fa il lavoro di un qualsiasi difensore centrale dopo che per tutta la mattinata abbiamo discusso del centrocampo mi chiedo come tu possa continuare a pensarla in questo modo...
> 
> Poi ognuno è libero di pensare come vuole e nessuno ha la scienza infusa... Ti ho solo fatto notare che le prestazioni di Montolivo al Milan non sono mai dipese dalla posizione di de Jong ma dalla poca predisposizione al comando di questo ragazzo...
> 
> Sarà una buonissima persona ma gli mancano gli attributi per gestire il centrocampo del Milan... Riusciva a malapena a gestire quello della Fiorentina, figuriamoci quello del Milan...



E io ti ho fatto notare che finché non c'è stato Nigel De Jong, Montolivo ha saputo gestire il centrocampo egregiamente. Tu mi hai citato l'inizio di stagione, ma ciò significa ben poco, dato che insieme hanno giocato pochissimo. Mentre Riccardo, da solo, davanti la difesa, ha svolto ottimamente il suo lavoro. Il suo calo di rendimento è coinciso sulla mancanza di continuità verso la sua posizione in campo. Da quando De Jong è tornato, Montolivo non ha fatto altro che passare da mezzala a trequartista e viceversa. 

Per provare che la mia tesi è sbagliata dovresti aspettare che Montolivo ritorni in quella posizione, la sua posizione naturale. Se farà male, se continuerà a fare schifo, vorrà dire che hai ragione tu. Ma sino ad ora neanche il tuo noto essere statista può far vacillare quest'ipotesi. Come tu giustamente hai detto, non possediamo la scienza infusa, ma possiamo aver ragione o torto in base ai fatti.


----------



## O Animal (4 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E io ti ho fatto notare che finché non c'è stato Nigel De Jong, Montolivo ha saputo gestire il centrocampo egregiamente. Tu mi hai citato l'inizio di stagione, ma ciò significa ben poco, dato che insieme hanno giocato pochissimo. Mentre Riccardo, da solo, davanti la difesa, ha svolto ottimamente il suo lavoro. Il suo calo di rendimento è coinciso sulla mancanza di continuità verso la sua posizione in campo. Da quando De Jong è tornato, Montolivo non ha fatto altro che passare da mezzala a trequartista e viceversa.
> 
> Per provare che la mia tesi è sbagliata dovresti aspettare che Montolivo ritorni in quella posizione, la sua posizione naturale. Se farà male, se continuerà a fare schifo, vorrà dire che hai ragione tu. Ma sino ad ora neanche il tuo noto essere statista può far vacillare quest'ipotesi. Come tu giustamente hai detto, non possediamo la scienza infusa, ma possiamo aver ragione o torto in base ai fatti.



Nel 2012 hanno giocato assieme 12 partite e il rendimento di entrambi è stato più che buono... Poi de Jong si è fatto male e Montolivo nelle altre 20 partite ha continuato a fare bene... Poi è iniziata la stagione 13/14 e de Jong è tornato ai suoi livelli mentre Montolivo con tutti i suoi amici italiani (Abate, De Sciglio, ecc..) sono diventati giocatori di terza categoria... 

Adesso mi auguro veramente che Montolivo riesca a fare un lavoro egregio ma non mi illuderei tanto che se quest'estate de Jong se ne andrà dal Milan allora Montolivo diventerà il miglior centrocampista della Serie A... Secondo me de Jong continuerà ad essere un ottimo giocatore riconosciuto internazionalmente mentre Montolivo continuerà a farci litigare in questa pagina...


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Gennaio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Nel 2012 hanno giocato assieme 12 partite e il rendimento di entrambi è stato più che buono... Poi de Jong si è fatto male e Montolivo nelle altre 20 partite ha continuato a fare bene... Poi è iniziata la stagione 13/14 e de Jong è tornato ai suoi livelli mentre Montolivo con tutti i suoi amici italiani (Abate, De Sciglio, ecc..) sono diventati giocatori di terza categoria...
> 
> Adesso mi auguro veramente che Montolivo riesca a fare un lavoro egregio ma non mi illuderei tanto che se quest'estate de Jong se ne andrà dal Milan allora Montolivo diventerà il miglior centrocampista della Serie A... Secondo me de Jong continuerà ad essere un ottimo giocatore riconosciuto internazionalmente mentre Montolivo continuerà a farci litigare in questa pagina...



Mah che De Jong sia veramente riconosciuto a livello internzaionale non so. Al City l'esperienza non è stata positiva, tu dirai che gioca nella Nazionale da anni ma quello lo fanno anche gente come Vlaar, De Guzman e altra robetta.


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Montolivo forte? Dai ji'.......Alla Juve o alla Roma sarebbe titolare secondo te?



Va analizzato il nostro attuale contesto, si nel nostro centrocampo è forte ed un titolare che ci è mancato. Poi chiaro, a 20 anni sembrava poter diventare un top mondo, con il passare del tempo non l'ha mai fatto il salto di categoria. Prendo sempre come esempio Bastian, due giocatori molto molto simili, l'uno ha fatto il salto di qualità, l'altro no. E credimi, la differenza sta tutta nel fatto che uno negli anni è stato costruito in un club e nazionale fortissimi, l'altro no.


----------



## Pivellino (5 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Va analizzato il nostro attuale contesto, si nel nostro centrocampo è forte ed un titolare che ci è mancato. Poi chiaro, a 20 anni sembrava poter diventare un top mondo, con il passare del tempo non l'ha mai fatto il salto di categoria. Prendo sempre come esempio Bastian, due giocatori molto molto simili, l'uno ha fatto il salto di qualità, l'altro no. E credimi, la differenza sta tutta nel fatto che uno negli anni è stato costruito in un club e nazionale fortissimi, l'altro no.



Corretta la tua disamina, la possabilità di crescere in contesti altamente competitivi aiuta e lui è rimasto prigioniero a Fi troppo a lungo. Va detto che ricordo le partite di Champions della fiorentina di Prandelli con lui grande protagonista. Aggiungo pure, uno dei pochi centrocampisti italiani in grado di giocare veramente ovunque in mezzo.
La sfortuna sua è stata di arrivare nel Milan post Ibra, una squadra di nome e poco altro.
poi sul fatto che abbia fatto meno di quello che avrebbe potuto concordo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Gennaio 2015)

Difetta di cattiveria e personalità secondo me. Altrimenti non avrebbe nulla da invidiare a nomi ben più illustri di lui a metà campo. Riuscisse a colmare quel gap, sarebbe ai livelli di Xabi Alonso o Schweini.


----------



## 666psycho (5 Gennaio 2015)

Io non l'apprezzo molto, é un discreto giocatore, ma quello che non mi piace é la sua personalità, pari a quella di una ameba... non da milan. Manca di cattiveria, carisma ed é lento! le sue geometrie non sono granché, per uno che é paragonato a Pirlo... (dalla società). Il tiro é discreto, di fatti non batte manco le punizioni, di assist ne fa uno ogni morte di papa.. Una cosa che mi piace é che é molto bravo a tenere palla e a proteggerla... Poi chiaro con quello che abbiamo in squadra uno come lui é più che utile, ma di sicuro non lo considero da milan e prima se ne va meglio é, se sostituito da un VERO regista, come si deve...Poi quello che mi da fastidio é che la società lo sopravvaluta di brutto solo per gonfiare il loro ego. Montolivo non giocherebbe in nessuna big! Se quest'anno fa bene tanto meglio, ne sarò contento, soprattutto per la squadra...


----------



## 666psycho (5 Gennaio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Difetta di cattiveria e personalità secondo me. Altrimenti non avrebbe nulla da invidiare a nomi ben più illustri di lui a metà campo. Riuscisse a colmare quel gap, sarebbe ai livelli di Xabi Alonso o Schweini.



non esageriamo, con xavi alonso e Schweini non c'entra proprio niente...


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (5 Gennaio 2015)

La mancanza di carisma è un'altra leggenda metropolitana che circola tra i tifosi del Milan.
Capitano della Fiorentina prima e del Milan poi è sicuramente uno che si fa rispettare. Certo magari non sbraita come un pazzo in mezzo al campo e non ha l'espressione da duro di Rambo, ma non è così che si valuta il carisma di un calciatore


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Gennaio 2015)

La mancanza di personalità si attribuiva pure ad Ambrosini, non vedo cosa ci sia di strano a dire che Riccardo non abbia personalità da trascinatore. Montolivo è un giocatore dalle doti tecniche eccellenti, a mio avviso non inferiori a quelle di Schweini. Il problema è che ha perso tempo a Firenze, dove non è maturato quanto ci si aspettava.


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2015)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Corretta la tua disamina, la possabilità di crescere in contesti altamente competitivi aiuta e lui è rimasto prigioniero a Fi troppo a lungo. Va detto che ricordo le partite di Champions della fiorentina di Prandelli con lui grande protagonista. Aggiungo pure, uno dei pochi centrocampisti italiani in grado di giocare veramente ovunque in mezzo.
> La sfortuna sua è stata di arrivare nel Milan post Ibra, una squadra di nome e poco altro.
> poi sul fatto che abbia fatto meno di quello che avrebbe potuto concordo.



La Fiorentina era ambiziosa e lui aveva un processo di crescita consono per un giovane, quella champions fantastica, poi però è rimasto a Firenze almeno due anni di troppo. 

Schweinsteiger è un ragazzo che ogni anno ha giocato la champions league, ha giocato con compagni forti, è stato allenato da grandi allenatore in strutture top. 
Montolivo no, tutto questo non l'ha mai visto e la differenza per me si riduce a tutto questo appunto.

[h=1][/h]


----------



## davoreb (5 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina era ambiziosa e lui aveva un processo di crescita consono per un giovane, quella champions fantastica, poi però è rimasto a Firenze almeno due anni di troppo.
> 
> Schweinsteiger è un ragazzo che ogni anno ha giocato la champions league, ha giocato con compagni forti, è stato allenato da grandi allenatore in strutture top.
> Montolivo no, tutto questo non l'ha mai visto e la differenza per me si riduce a tutto questo appunto.
> ...



se era cosi adesso Montolivo giocava nel Bayer o Real o almeno a Manchester.


----------



## Pivellino (5 Gennaio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> se era cosi adesso Montolivo giocava nel Bayer o Real o almeno a Manchester.



Ma quali centrocampisti italiani *affermati* sono andati a giocare in *top club* stranieri con grande profitto?

Aquilani al Liverpool? Panca + panca + panca. Lui è la scommessa fallita per eccellenza.
Verratti? la Ligue 1 non è il contesto per valutarlo in pieno. Vedremo, ma comunque è stato preso giovane giovane in arrivo dalla serie B.
Altri? Non pervenuti.

Poi si vocifera sempre di De Rossi o Marchisio, ma restano sempre dove sono. Da rivedere in un top club. Per me due buoni giocatori per l'Italia e basta.


----------



## Pivellino (5 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina era ambiziosa e lui aveva un processo di crescita consono per un giovane, quella champions fantastica, poi però è rimasto a Firenze almeno due anni di troppo.
> [h=1][/h]



Ma infatti il Bayern ricordo che ci pensò seriamente dopo aver affrontato la fiorentina, lui era anche un bilingue.
Ma la Fiorentina al tempo quanto lo valutava? Io credo non meno di 20


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2015)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Ma infatti il Bayern ricordo che ci pensò seriamente dopo aver affrontato la fiorentina, lui era anche un bilingue.
> Ma la Fiorentina al tempo quanto lo valutava? Io credo non meno di 20



Il Bayern ha provato a prenderlo sia in quell'occasione sia un anno dopo quand'era a 12 mesi dalla scadenza ma le richieste viola erano decisamente fuori luogo


----------



## O Animal (5 Gennaio 2015)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Ma infatti il Bayern ricordo che ci pensò seriamente dopo aver affrontato la fiorentina, lui era anche un bilingue.
> Ma la Fiorentina al tempo quanto lo valutava? Io credo non meno di 20





Jino ha scritto:


> Il Bayern ha provato a prenderlo sia in quell'occasione sia un anno dopo quand'era a 12 mesi dalla scadenza ma le richieste viola erano decisamente fuori luogo



Peccato che poi il Bayern anziché prendere Montolivo a 0 aveva preferito spendere 40 milioni per Javi Martinez...


----------



## Pivellino (5 Gennaio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Peccato che poi il Bayern anziché prendere Montolivo a 0 aveva preferito spendere 40 milioni per Javi Martinez...



Un po' dopo, allenatore diverso mi pare (Spagnolo). O c'era ancora Van Gaal?
Anche disponibilità economica diversa comunque.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Gennaio 2015)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Diversi anni dopo, allenatore diverso (*Spagnolo*). Anche disponibilità economica diversa.



Jupp Heynckes?


----------



## Pivellino (5 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Jupp Heynckes?



vero


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Discorso che non fa una piega, da parte di entrambi. Aggiungerei però che Riccardo deve ritornare nella sua posizione naturale: davanti alla difesa. Non è Pirlo, ma ha almeno un minimo di tecnica per ricoprire quel ruolo, dove De Jong sta dando il peggio a livello di costruzione, ritmo, ecc. Se mettessimo Rami in quella posizione al posto dell'olandese non cambierebbe nulla. E' un difensore aggiunto, che immobilizza il gioco. Può andar bene in un centrocampo a 2 e basta. Oltretutto ha cominciato a far schifo da quando è stato spostato a fare la mezzala per via di Nigel.
> 
> Per il resto penso che Montolivo sia decente, ma decisamente inferiore ai suoi connazionali Marchisio e Aquilani. L'errore secondo me l'abbiamo fatto nel non riscattare quest'ultimo, calciatore con molta più tecnica e qualità di Montolivo.
> 
> Ah, @Shevchenko, stavolta non sono d'accordo. Sopravvaluti troppo l'ex-Fiorentina e sottovaluti Keita. Quest'ultimo non ha più i ritmi di un tempo, ma il suo lo sa ancora dare in maniera egregia. Oltretutto un DDR in calo gli è tre spanne sopra. Al massimo sarei curioso di vedere De Jong in mezzo a Pjanic e Strootman.



Ma che De Rossi sia più forte di Montolivo lo si sa da tempo.Io ho sempre stravisto per De Rossi.Per me è un grandissimo centrocampista.
Su Keita la pensiamo in maniera diversa


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

eh ma con Montolivo siamo migliorati...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2015)

Anche a me mi ricorda Schweinsteiger. Un Schweinsteiger ubriaco e infortunato.

Oggi ha fatto vedere tutti i suoi limiti classici.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Gennaio 2015)

Senza De Jong non sa cosa fare in campo


----------



## Sherlocked (6 Gennaio 2015)

Tremebondo. Cascione del Cesena gli da le piste. Ma pure Biondini oggi.


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2015)

Forte forte, ce lo invidiano tutti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ti è sfuggita quella che ti ho dato adesso. Ho detto che il Milan non ha gli uomini per il 4-4-2. Cerci è una mezzapunta ormai, al Torino si è consacrato così. Può giocare o da fantasista o da appoggio per la punta centrale. Honda è un trequartista classico, tra l'altro molto lento e inadatto a fare l'esterno. Si dispone solo di Jack e del Faraone, entrambi sulla sinistra. Con lo stesso Bonaventura che ha però dichiarato di preferire fare il trequartista e di ispirarsi a Rui Costa. Quindi c'è solo Stephan di esterno puro puro. Non hai gli uomini per il tuo modulo. Ecco perché il 4-3-2-1 è perfetto.


Bonaventura esterno destro, El Sharaawy esterno sinistro e Cerci e Menez centrali. Ecco fatto, l'unica pecca è che non avresti gli esterni di riserva ma a mali estremi potresti comunque cambiare modulo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Gennaio 2015)

oggi molto male
però lasciatemi dire
sentiti ringraziamenti a goofy che non mette il migliore dei nostri nel suo ruolo naturale, davanti la difesa. Ma sui calci d'angolo perdio...ma azzeccane uno!

sentiti ringraziamenti alla società che mette a disposizione di montolivo come compagni di reparto udite udite...Poli ed Essien, con Muntari pronto ad entrare. Pure lo xavi dei tempi d'oro farebbe fatica


----------



## O Animal (6 Gennaio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> oggi molto male
> però lasciatemi dire
> sentiti ringraziamenti a goofy che non mette il migliore dei nostri nel suo ruolo naturale, davanti la difesa. Ma sui calci d'angolo perdio...ma azzeccane uno!
> 
> sentiti ringraziamenti alla società che mette a disposizione di montolivo come compagni di reparto udite udite...Poli ed Essien, con Muntari pronto ad entrare. Pure lo xavi dei tempi d'oro farebbe fatica



Peccato che tra i 4 citati quello che ha fatto la cappella dell'1 a 1 è proprio Xavi...


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Gennaio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Peccato che tra i 4 citati quello che ha fatto la cappella dell'1 a 1 è proprio Xavi...


ma dove l'ho paragonato a xavi?
non è l'episodio e neanche l'intera partita a cambiare i valori dei giocatori. montolivo è il migliore in rosa, o il meno peggio se preferisci.

il gol loro mi pare sia partito a causa di essien che ha rimesso la palla in gioco in scivolata, ma ricordo male evidentemente, devo rivedere l'azione


----------



## O Animal (6 Gennaio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> ma dove l'ho paragonato a xavi?
> non è l'episodio e neanche l'intera partita a cambiare i valori dei giocatori. montolivo è il migliore in rosa, o il meno peggio se preferisci.
> 
> il gol loro mi pare sia partito a causa di essien che ha rimesso la palla in gioco in scivolata, ma ricordo male evidentemente, devo rivedere l'azione



Ha ha.. Tu no ma nei giorni scorsi ne ho lette tante su questo bradipo... Il fatto che sia il nostro giocatore più tecnico (assolutamente non il migliore) lascia intendere che abbiamo una rosa di 28 giocatori da Serie B...

Il gol subito parte proprio da Dormolivo... Essien ne aveva già sbagliate altre 14/15 ma quella del gol è tutta del nostro nazionale...


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Gennaio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ha ha.. Tu no ma nei giorni scorsi ne ho lette tante su questo bradipo... Il fatto che sia il nostro giocatore più tecnico (assolutamente non il migliore) lascia intendere che abbiamo una rosa di 28 giocatori da Serie B...
> 
> Il gol subito parte proprio da Dormolivo... Essien ne aveva già sbagliate altre 14/15 ma quella del gol è tutta del nostro nazionale...


il fatto è che sia che lo si odi o lo si apprezzi, prima di scaricare lui ci sono gli altri. lo so che è sempre la stessa solfa, ma togli quei due stracessi di muntari ed essien e torniamo in campo con 2 centrocampisti buoni

che poi venga storicamente definito il nuovo pirlo o pirlo 2.0 è un altro paio di maniche


per l'azione hai ragione, sbaglia il controllo di un pallone forse non perfetto di zapata, ma la cappellata c'è tutta





piccolo ot. sansone corricchia alle spalle di alex che non lo vede per niente, anzi per giunta si allontana da lui per andare a coprire dal lato di zapata che a sua volta sembra prendere il posto di de sciglio. prova allora rami a prendere sansone ma ormai è andata..
la squadra è andata in pappa, ma comunque la colpa di tutto è di montolivo (il capitano). 

in questo senso ti do ragione, non è un giocatore seriamente di peso, e lo dimenticheremo in poco tempo.

ma resto dell'idea che le qualità le ha e non riesco a incolpare lui per primo dei disastri di questo milan in questi anni


----------



## O Animal (6 Gennaio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> *non riesco a incolpare lui per primo dei disastri di questo milan in questi anni*



Ti posso assicurare che non è assolutamente il primo ne sarà l'ultimo dei disastri di Montolivo e chi urla al volerlo mettere davanti alla difesa dovrebbe andarsi a rivedere tutte le partite che ha giocato li e il numero di palle regalate agli avversari... 

Giocare con questo "jolly" davanti alla difesa era già pericoloso con Pirlo protetto da Gattuso e Ambrosini (con dietro Nesta e Maldini)... Farlo con Montolivo protetto da Essien/Muntari/Poli con dietro Alex e Zapata corrisponde al metodo più veloce per retrocedere...


----------



## robs91 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Se lui è il nostro centrocampista più tecnico c'è qualche problema...


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Gennaio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ti posso assicurare che non è assolutamente il primo ne sarà l'ultimo dei disastri di Montolivo e chi urla al volerlo mettere davanti alla difesa dovrebbe andarsi a rivedere tutte le partite che ha giocato li e il numero di palle regalate agli avversari...
> 
> Giocare con questo "jolly" davanti alla difesa era già pericoloso con Pirlo protetto da Gattuso e Ambrosini (con dietro Nesta e Maldini)... Farlo con Montolivo protetto da Essien/Muntari/Poli con dietro Alex e Zapata corrisponde al metodo più veloce per retrocedere...


tu parli quindi di cambiare schema? ma questo si può fare solo comprando. con quelli che hai adesso come fai a lasciare fuori montolivo? 
per ora la rosa è piena di scarpari e le scelte sono quasi obbligate. 
Mettendo essien al centro del campo goofy è riuscito a beccare una delle peggiori opzioni. Ma per lui con l'udinese è andata bene, quindi tutto apposto

probabilmente la migliore formazione è davvero quel 4-2-3-1 con montolivo e de jong al centro. questa rosa non ha alternative

cmq ora che ci penso più passano le partite, più diventa misteriosa la cessione di cristante. cioè ma pure se giocava quei 100 minuti al posto di van ginkel, boh


----------



## Love (6 Gennaio 2015)

non ci vuole uno scienziato per capire che gioca meglio davanti alla difesa e la squadra ne beneficia...


----------



## Renegade (6 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bonaventura esterno destro, El Sharaawy esterno sinistro e Cerci e Menez centrali. Ecco fatto, l'unica pecca è che non avresti gli esterni di riserva ma a mali estremi potresti comunque cambiare modulo.



E che si fa? Si cambia modulo ogni settimana, così non si ha continuità tecnica? Proprio tu che sei un realista mi ipotizzi un modulo simile? Oltretutto Bonaventura non è un esterno destro, lui stesso ha dichiarato di preferire giocare a sinistra ma soprattutto al centro, come un 10. Verrebbe sacrificato e non è visto in quella posizione, se non in emergenza.


----------



## rossovero (7 Gennaio 2015)

Battere così punizioni e corner, per un giocatore di serie A, dovrebbe valere una squalifica


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Gennaio 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> non ci vuole uno scienziato per capire che gioca meglio davanti alla difesa e la squadra ne beneficia...



Ho i miei seri dubbi che il suo rendimento possa migliorare se piazzato centrale. O Animal ha già spiegato tutto, sono al 100% d'accordo con lui... non possiamo permetterci un "mediano" che si addormenta su certi palloni.
Ieri il Sassuolo faceva girare la palla indisturbatamente e la colpa non era solo di Essien, considerando che ci hanno dominato anche quando il ghanese è uscito e il nostro capitano è arretrato al centro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E che si fa? Si cambia modulo ogni settimana, così non si ha continuità tecnica? Proprio tu che sei un realista mi ipotizzi un modulo simile? Oltretutto Bonaventura non è un esterno destro, lui stesso ha dichiarato di preferire giocare a sinistra ma soprattutto al centro, come un 10. Verrebbe sacrificato e non è visto in quella posizione, se non in emergenza.


Bonaventura può dire quello che vuole, lui è un esterno di centrocampo, ha sempre giocato lì e lì giocava all'Atalanta. Vero, a sinistra ma a destra non cambierebbe molto.


----------



## Djici (7 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E che si fa? Si cambia modulo ogni settimana, così non si ha continuità tecnica? Proprio tu che sei un realista mi ipotizzi un modulo simile? Oltretutto Bonaventura non è un esterno destro, lui stesso ha dichiarato di preferire giocare a sinistra ma soprattutto al centro, come un 10. Verrebbe sacrificato e non è visto in quella posizione, se non in emergenza.



non si cambia modulo ogni volta...
prendi taarabt GRATIS che puo giocare al posto di elsha, di bonaventura, di cerci o di menez.
honda non e partito per sempre in asia.
un pazzini (o qualsiasi altro centravanti al suo posto) puo giocare al posto di menez o di cerci.
cerci e/o menez possono essere spostati sulle fasce in caso di emergenza
armero potrebbe pure essere spostato piu avanti in caso di emergenza.
poli mi piaceva molto di piu con seedorf... non faceva il fenomeno ma almeno ERA UTILE.
niang e saponara fino a quando non partono possono prendere il posto di uno dei 4 titolari (anche se si parla sempre di emergenza)
insomma non e che ogni settimana si cambia tutto.

e poi un certo verdi... che puo sempre tornare da noi.

ci sono possibilita... ma inzaghi non ci sente... non vuole riprendere la formazione di seedorf.


----------



## runner (9 Gennaio 2015)

deve assolutamente giocare davanti alla difesa


----------



## 666psycho (9 Gennaio 2015)

deve essere assolutamente ceduto..e prendere uno veramente bravo...


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Gennaio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> deve essere assolutamente ceduto..e prendere uno veramente bravo...



Ma questi giocatori non hanno mercato !


----------



## iceman. (10 Gennaio 2015)

Dalla regia mi dicono un'altra prestazione sontuosa.


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dalla regia mi dicono un'altra prestazione sontuosa.



"Con lui cambierà il nostro centrocampo" (cit milanista esperto di calcio)


----------



## Djici (10 Gennaio 2015)

ma capitano di cosa ?
fatti sentire.

sveglia la squadra no ?

questo e piu addormentato del suo allenatore.


----------



## Albijol (10 Gennaio 2015)

Io ormai non dico più niente su questo essere perché sono di parte


----------



## ed.vedder77 (11 Gennaio 2015)

L unico capitano che non ci mette mai la faccia e lascia andare abate a parlare e chi per lui...


----------



## uoteghein (11 Gennaio 2015)

Veramente fastidioso. Lento, senza personalità alcuna, non prova mai la giocata...è un mediocre passacarte, e da noi è capitano. Che tristezza.


----------



## 13-33 (11 Gennaio 2015)

3.5 millioni netti a stagione...


----------



## aleslash (11 Gennaio 2015)

13-33 ha scritto:


> 3.5 millioni netti a stagione...



Io mi accontento pure della metà e farei meglio di lui


----------



## Djici (11 Gennaio 2015)

non sto nemmeno per criticare il giocatore perche oggi e difficile salvare qualcuno.

io critico proprio l'UOMO... quello per cui e stato scelto CAPITANO.

eppure qualche tifoso criticava AMBROSINI.

ma un po di orgolio... ma dare la carica alla squadra... ma mettere la faccia a fine partite...

no, niente.
il nulla.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Gennaio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> non sto nemmeno per criticare il giocatore perche oggi e difficile salvare qualcuno.
> 
> io critico proprio l'UOMO... quello per cui e stato scelto CAPITANO.
> 
> ...



Infatti, e' un insulto che indossi la fascia di capitano del Milan.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Gennaio 2015)

Che pippa invereconda, mamma mia. Va alla moviola, non azzecca un passaggio, non fa interdizione, niente di niente.


----------



## Jino (11 Gennaio 2015)

Dopo 2-3 buone partite iniziali è tornato lento, macchinoso, poco determinato giocatore della passata stagione.


----------



## admin (11 Gennaio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> non sto nemmeno per criticare il giocatore perche oggi e difficile salvare qualcuno.
> 
> io critico proprio l'UOMO... quello per cui e stato scelto CAPITANO.
> 
> ...



Con questa voce e con questo atteggiamento che carica deve dare?! Già dalla voce, mi sembra un viscidissimo


----------



## Blu71 (11 Gennaio 2015)

La fascia di capitano a lui è un insulto.


----------



## 666psycho (11 Gennaio 2015)

e ma con montolivo siamo migliorati... cit


----------



## Blu71 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Partita oscena. Fascia da capitano immeritata.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dopo 2-3 buone partite iniziali è tornato lento, macchinoso, poco determinato giocatore della passata stagione.



se penso che lui è uno dei fautori della cacciata di seedorf, mi viene un nervoso. 

facesse parlare il campo almeno, invece no, è pure uno dei peggiori. 
schifo d'uomo.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> se penso che lui è uno dei fautori della cacciata di seedorf, mi viene un nervoso.
> 
> facesse parlare il campo almeno, invece no, è pure uno dei peggiori.
> schifo d'uomo.



Oggi ha sbagliato tutto.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Gennaio 2015)

Quello che doveva risollevare le sorti del nostro centrocampo, che faceva girare palla, il regista


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2015)

"Milan svegliati" cit.


----------



## walter 22 (18 Gennaio 2015)

E' sempre stato un mediocre con l'aggravante che da quando è al milan è diventato un lecchino e un montato.


----------



## Djici (18 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Oggi ha sbagliato tutto.


ma dai e evidente che e la colpa di De Jong che lo obbliga a giocare mezzala 
da regista e un altro giocatore


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Gennaio 2015)

Oggi disastroso

Ma a parte un appunto su De Jong (che comunque riguardava il suo stile di gioco, non la partita di oggi), non mi sento di prendermela con nessun calciatore. Manco con Menez per dire

L'unico che continua a fare bene nonostante la melma in cui è immerso è Bonaventura, ma lui ormai è un caso a parte


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Gennaio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> ma dai e evidente che e la colpa di De Jong che lo obbliga a giocare mezzala
> da regista e un altro giocatore



Uno dei più forti in Serie A aggiungerei, la sua prestazione sensazionale sulla mediana contro il Sassuolo ha attirato i gli osservatori dei più importanti club europei


----------



## nerorossosfegatato (18 Gennaio 2015)

Secondo me Montolivo, sebbene abbia alcuni evidenti limiti, è un giocatore che comunque in questo milan può fare bene(anche perche è l'unico che abbia un po di qualità nei piedi)...io non lo boccerei assolutamente anzi...


----------



## 13-33 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Grande qualita li in mezzo geometria tempi di gioco un grande bel giocatore ha grande carisma capitano esemplare !!! 

BIDONE ASSOLUTO 3.5 millioni netti buttato nel vento GIOCATORE SCARSISSIMO 0 PERSONALITA.


----------



## ucraino (18 Gennaio 2015)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Grande qualita li in mezzo geometria tempi di gioco un grande bel giocatore ha grande carisma capitano esemplare !!!
> 
> BIDONE ASSOLUTO 3.5 millioni netti buttato nel vento GIOCATORE SCARSISSIMO 0 PERSONALITA.



Come non darti ragione . Parola sacrosante


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2015)

Oltre ad essere una pippa il nostro capitano, porta pure una sfiga allucinante. Da quando è tornato abbiamo fatto schifo


----------



## The Ripper (18 Gennaio 2015)

Incredibile come abbia dei sostenitori.

Lui e Abate sono un cancro, ai quali va ormai aggiunto Inzaghi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Gennaio 2015)

Scarsissimo ,arrogante, presuntuoso, inutile.

La fascia da capitano sanguina ogni minuto.


----------



## vota DC (19 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Lui e Abate sono un cancro, ai quali va ormai aggiunto Inzaghi.



Abate come capitano lo vedrei meglio però!


----------



## The Ripper (19 Gennaio 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Abate come capitano lo vedrei meglio però!


----------



## 13-33 (19 Gennaio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scarsissimo ,arrogante, presuntuoso, inutile.
> 
> La fascia da capitano sanguina ogni minuto.


----------



## gabuz (24 Gennaio 2015)

Imbarazzante


----------



## Djici (24 Gennaio 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante



ma che dici ?
non vedi che con lui in regia e tutta la squadra a giocare meglio ?


----------



## gabuz (24 Gennaio 2015)

Sto qua si crede un fenomeno ma è veramente scarsissimo.
Scarso e arrogante, che binomio


----------



## Alex (24 Gennaio 2015)

Si vergogni, se questo è un capitano


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2015)

Non ha niente da invidiare a Xabi Alonso e Schweinsteiger"cit.


Per carità di dio, e pensare che comanda lui lo spogliatoio, Seedorf faceva bene a lasciarlo in panca.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2015)

Il capitano del Milan, guadagna quanto Robben. Capitan Carisma. Riccardo Montolivo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Le geometrie di Montolivo?


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Un disastro. Povero Milan.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Gennaio 2015)

scarso


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2015)

eeeeh ma lui sa giocare a calcio.
ha tecnica.


----------



## aleslash (24 Gennaio 2015)

Vabbe dai, apro ufficialmente il partito antimontolivo


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2015)

Questo dovessero metterlo sul mercato, varrebbe si e no 5 milioni.................di noccioline.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2015)

il peggiore del suo ruolo in serie a


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Gennaio 2015)

Non corre,non difende,non pressa. Sarebbe anche accettabile che rispecchiasse l'immagine di "metronomo" che i media continuano ad affibbiargli,ma manco quello. Ora si mette pure a lanciare in porta gli avversari...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Gennaio 2015)

Raramente ho odiato un giocatore i nquesta maniera. Fosse umile, almeno...


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Calciatore smidollato. Altro che fascia da capitano....


----------



## Djici (24 Gennaio 2015)

no, ma lo vuole lo UNITED 

deve solo riprendere il posto di quel scarsone di de jong.

il capitano




vai a casa


----------



## robs91 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ha fatto il suo primo assist da quando è al Milan.....Giocatore vergognoso,sempre detto.


----------



## raducioiu (24 Gennaio 2015)

Sempre disprezzato.
Il suo rientro dall'infortunio ci ha definitivamente affossati.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Gennaio 2015)

Brutto colpo per lui. Ero uno dei pochissimi che l'ha difeso anche dopo il primo anno, pensavo che questo fosse il fratello scemo di Monto, invece mi sa che il primo anno è venuto il cugino forte.


----------



## Freddy Manson (24 Gennaio 2015)

Il capobanda ha giocato male in maniera strana. L'ha fatto apposta.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ma poi avete visto il suo imbarazzante tentativo di bloccare Mexes nel finale? 
Boh,questo per me non ci mette grinta nemmeno a bombarsi la moglie.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Sempre disprezzato.
> Il suo rientro dall'infortunio ci ha definitivamente affossati.



.


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2015)

Senza palle proprio, mai una volta che uscisse davanti le telecamere, mai, non l'ho mai visto.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Gennaio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Senza palle proprio, mai una volta che uscisse davanti le telecamere, mai, non l'ho mai visto.



Ma secondo me è lui l'artefice di questo casino. Non si può dire che non abbia sbagliato appositamente.


----------



## Morghot (24 Gennaio 2015)

Boh allucinante, non so neanche più che maledizioni tirargli, speriamo il peggio.


----------



## 13-33 (25 Gennaio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Raramente ho odiato un giocatore i nquesta maniera. Fosse umile, almeno...


Anche io


----------



## vota DC (25 Gennaio 2015)

Un suo stipendio equivale a quanto ricavato dalla metà di Paloschi, due stipendi è più del valore di Cristante.


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2015)

Va bene tutto, ma almeno gli togliessero quella fascia. Fa ridere. E' una roba imbarazzante.

Armero capitano sarebbe molto più credibile.


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Gennaio 2015)

Ottimo assist, bravo Capitan Ricotta.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Va bene tutto, ma almeno gli togliessero quella fascia. Fa ridere. E' una roba imbarazzante.
> 
> Armero capitano sarebbe molto più credibile.



Se vabbè, ti vorrei vedere poi se veramente quel coso colombiano avesse la fascia realmente.....


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Gennaio 2015)

Osceno come regista, ma nella Fiore lo faceva bene?? Io ricordo che le sue migliori prestazioni in Nazionale le ha fatte da trequartista, oppure come mezzala.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Gennaio 2015)

Penso che dopo la partita di ieri si e' capito che davanti alla difesa non ci puo stare. Oltre a non servire nulla per la manovra di gioco se non per rallentare l'azione, e' anche dannoso perche perde palloni e infatti abbiamo preso il secondo gol in una maniera ridicola per colpa sua.


----------



## smallball (25 Gennaio 2015)

un capitano veramente indegno,e ieri sera anche osceno


----------



## 666psycho (25 Gennaio 2015)

anche la gds parla male di lui....finalmente


----------



## The Ripper (25 Gennaio 2015)

cancro


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Gennaio 2015)

_Montolivo nel suo ruolo è un signor giocatore_


----------



## Jino (25 Gennaio 2015)

Ecco il regista, l'unico assist o bel passaggio fatto è quello per la Lazio. Ve lo dicevo, ad ogni partita sbaglia passaggi in quella zona delicata che costano caro, dove sia tutta questa geometria è proprio un falso mito.

La davanti la difesa se non posso avere Pirlo, Montolivo non lo è, mi tengo tutta la vita De Jong che almeno gioca in maniera pratica, semplice e sicura. L'olandese è vero non prova nessuna giocata decisiva, ma perlomeno non sbaglia quelle semplici che costano caro, quanti palloni perde in una stagione? Si contano sulle dita di una mano. 

Il regista


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2015)

Questo è un altro viscidissimo che si è fatto amici importanti (in società e tra i giornalista) che distorcono la realtà decantando qualità che non ha mai avuto e mai avrà.

Come abbiamo sempre detto qui su, è sempre stato un giocatore men che mediocre. Un Milan normale dovrebbe partire dalla cessione (anche gratuita) di questo essere.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro viscidissimo che si è fatto amici importanti (in società e tra i giornalista) che distorcono la realtà decantando qualità che non ha mai avuto e mai avrà.
> 
> Come abbiamo sempre detto qui su, è sempre stato un giocatore men che mediocre. Un Milan normale dovrebbe partire dalla cessione (anche gratuita) di questo essere.



figurati, campa per quello che ha fatto all'Atalanta, quando era un giovane di belle promesse e il secondo/terzo anno a Firenze. Poi è sempre stato criticato. I tifosi viola esultarono quando andò via. Il che la dice lunga.
Tra le cose che gli hanno sempre imputato (a FIRENZE!!!) è che non avesse personalità, che fosse uno smidollato.
Bene, adesso porta la fascia da capitano dell'AC MILAN.

Non avrei mai pensato di rimpiangere persino GIUNTI!


----------



## walter 22 (25 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro viscidissimo che si è fatto amici importanti (in società e tra i giornalista) che distorcono la realtà decantando qualità che non ha mai avuto e mai avrà.
> 
> Come abbiamo sempre detto qui su, è sempre stato un giocatore men che mediocre. Un Milan normale dovrebbe partire dalla cessione (anche gratuita) di questo essere.



Amen


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ecco il regista, l'unico assist o bel passaggio fatto è quello per la Lazio. Ve lo dicevo, ad ogni partita sbaglia passaggi in quella zona delicata che costano caro, dove sia tutta questa geometria è proprio un falso mito.
> 
> La davanti la difesa se non posso avere Pirlo, Montolivo non lo è, mi tengo tutta la vita De Jong che almeno gioca in maniera pratica, semplice e sicura. L'olandese è vero non prova nessuna giocata decisiva, ma perlomeno non sbaglia quelle semplici che costano caro, quanti palloni perde in una stagione? Si contano sulle dita di una mano.
> 
> Il regista



Concordo. Montolivo non è affatto un regista. Ma soltanto una buona mezz'ala. Davanti alla difesa è pericolosissimo e purtroppo ce ne siamo accorti. Nel 4231 c'è il rischio che faccia guai anche nei due davanti alla difesa. Quindi per lui l'unico modulo buono sarebbe il 433. 

In ragione di ciò, bisognerebbe valutare senza troppi patemi una sua cessione per prendere un giocatore più funzionale agli schemi tattici.


----------



## Jino (25 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo. Montolivo non è affatto un regista. Ma soltanto una buona mezz'ala. Davanti alla difesa è pericolosissimo e purtroppo ce ne siamo accorti. Nel 4231 c'è il rischio che faccia guai anche nei due davanti alla difesa. Quindi per lui l'unico modulo buono sarebbe il 433.
> 
> In ragione di ciò, bisognerebbe valutare senza troppi patemi una sua cessione per prendere un giocatore più funzionale agli schemi tattici.



Prandelli che lo conosce bene in nazionale l'ha sempre schierato come centrocampista più avanzato dei 4 quando giocava con il famoso rombo, lo aveva eletto primo pressatore, insomma ha sempre fatto di tutto per tenerlo lontano dalle nostre zone calde, chissà perchè.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Gennaio 2015)

Ieri Maldini avrebbe preso Mexes dal campo e l'avrebbe trascinato in spogliatoio per il colletto e l'avrebbe appeso al posto degli accappatoi.

Mosciolivo invece, ieri sera stava quasi rischiando di prenderle in mezzo alla rissa. Patetico


----------



## Jino (25 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ieri Maldini avrebbe preso Mexes dal campo e l'avrebbe trascinato in spogliatoio per il colletto e l'avrebbe appeso al posto degli accappatoi.
> 
> Mosciolivo invece, ieri sera stava quasi rischiando di prenderle in mezzo alla rissa. Patetico



Guarda, a me basterebbe fosse un leader in campo a guidare i compagni invece è tutt'altro. Questo non è solo stato eletto capitano ma pure leader tecnico in campo, ci rendiamo conto!?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastico l'assist a Klose a tagliare fuori la difesa, le facesse dalla parte opposta sarebbe il n°1


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ora, che non ha le caratteristiche del leader è chiaro al mondo, che non è un campion pure....ma tecnicamente che gli sta succedendo?? non posso credere che questo sia il vero montolivo, sta avendo un involuzione pazzesca


----------



## iceman. (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ma quando mai Montolivo ha avuto tecnica?
Le punizioni non le sa tirare, ogni tanto azzecca qualche tiro da fuori, non sa giocare di prima, deve sempre stoppare il pallone, alzare la testa e lanciarla dall'altra parte del campo....per carità di dio...scarsissimo.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Non lo sopporto più!!!


----------



## iceman. (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ha la magia nei piedi"cit


----------



## Jaqen (27 Gennaio 2015)

Che raccomandato


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il Capitano.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Gennaio 2015)

è stato in grado di mandare una rimessa laterale in fallo laterale al 90'

immondo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il mio cane gioca meglio.


----------



## raducioiu (27 Gennaio 2015)

Questo fa solo retropassaggi e lanci a vuoto. E' penoso.
E menomale che poi si sputa su De Jong.


----------



## Jino (27 Gennaio 2015)

Dopo lo stop sbagliato alla fine gli stava scivolando la fascia dal braccio, chiaro segno divino.

Per fortuna domenica dovrebbe tornare Nigel


----------



## 13-33 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Gran bel giocatore tecnica personalita tanto di capello !!!!


----------



## James Watson (27 Gennaio 2015)

Stasera lì in mezzo a me è sembrato il meno peggio..


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Oggi indecente come gli altri.


----------



## raducioiu (27 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dopo lo stop sbagliato alla fine gli stava scivolando la fascia dal braccio, chiaro segno divino.


Quando l'ha presa con la mano per riposizionarla ho inizialmente pensato se la stesse strappando dal braccio per la vergogna.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il mio giocatore preferito. Unisce personalità ad una tecnica individuale eccelsa. Ma la sua arma segreta è...il genio. E' un giocatore geniale, che sa sempre dove mettere la palla, come farla girare, sa dettare i tempi e anche se a volte perde qualche pallone è quel tipo di giocatore che dà ordine e con la giocata ti mette in porta.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Il mio giocatore preferito. Unisce personalità ad una tecnica individuale eccelsa. Ma la sua arma segreta è...il genio. E' un giocatore geniale, che sa sempre dove mettere la palla, come farla girare, sa dettare i tempi e anche se a volte perde qualche pallone è quel tipo di giocatore che dà ordine e con la giocata ti mette in porta.



Ogni giocata è imprevedibile, non sai mai cosa aspettarti.


----------



## nazdravi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il centrocampista più scarso che ha giocato titolare nel Milan. VATTENE VATTENE


----------



## Jino (27 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Il mio giocatore preferito. Unisce personalità ad una tecnica individuale eccelsa. Ma la sua arma segreta è...il genio. E' un giocatore geniale, che sa sempre dove mettere la palla, come farla girare, sa dettare i tempi e anche se a volte perde qualche pallone è quel tipo di giocatore che dà ordine e con la giocata ti mette in porta.



Aggiungo che da vero regista sa già dove e come giocare la palla prima che gli arrivi


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Gennaio 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> è stato in grado di mandare una rimessa laterale in fallo laterale al 90'
> 
> immondo



sì, era lui, ma i cronisti non l'hanno visto... che ci faceva a battere il fallo laterale il regista? per me rema contro, ha pure fatto un fallo all'ultimo minuto per far scadere il tempo e pareva avesse un ghigno sinistro in volto


----------



## Jino (27 Gennaio 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Quando l'ha presa con la mano per riposizionarla ho inizialmente pensato se la stesse strappando dal braccio per la vergogna.



L'avesse tolta e chiesto scusa al mondo rossonero per averla indossata l'avrei pure perdonato


----------



## runner (28 Gennaio 2015)

ma lo fa apposta a sbagliare?


----------



## O Animal (4 Febbraio 2015)

Che rientro signori... Era dai tempi di Ronaldo al mondiale 2002 che non vedevo un giocatore essere così decisivo al rientro da un infortunio serio... Chapeau monsieur Montolivo, un vero fenomeno che ha saputo zittire tutti!


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Quando scade il contratto ?


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Febbraio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quando scade il contratto ?



2016, ma il rinnovo del capitone è strascontato, figuriamoci.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 2016, ma il rinnovo del capitone è strascontato, figuriamoci.



Dipenderebbe dall'allenatore.

Purtroppo non credo sia una questione fisica, credo proprio sia discontinuo di suo.


----------



## 666psycho (4 Febbraio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quando scade il contratto ?




penso che abbia un contratto a vita...purtroppo


----------



## 666psycho (4 Febbraio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dipenderebbe dall'allenatore.
> 
> Purtroppo non credo sia una questione fisica, credo proprio sia discontinuo di suo.




secondo me, indipendentemente dall allenatore, Mortolivo rimane... il problema é Galliani...


----------



## Davidinho22 (4 Febbraio 2015)

a livello di imbecillità il nostro "capitano" non ha nulla da invidiare all'altro "capitano" (ranocchia). Sono identici anche per carisma eh


----------



## MissRossonera (4 Febbraio 2015)

Ho appena letto su twitter di una tizia che aveva capito che sull'isola dei famosi anzichè l'attore Montovoli ci fosse il nostro capitano.Ce lo vedrei bene lì,magari in mezzo all'oceano sarebbe più utile che sul campo,e col suo carisma intimidirebbe i pesci che gli si getterebbero in mano!


----------



## runner (5 Febbraio 2015)

qualcuno di voi pensa che possa diventare ancora adesso il "nuovo Pirlo"?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Febbraio 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto su twitter di una tizia che aveva capito che sull'isola dei famosi anzichè l'attore Montovoli ci fosse il nostro capitano.Ce lo vedrei bene lì,magari in mezzo all'oceano sarebbe più utile che sul campo,e col suo carisma intimidirebbe i pesci che gli si getterebbero in mano!



Ma magari! Sarebbe proprio da prenderlo, togliergli la fascia da capitano che indossa in maniera indegna e spedirlo in qualche giungla o posto sperduto


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Febbraio 2015)

Capro espiatorio, dopo Roma e Napoli era il salvatore della patria, decidetevi...


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Febbraio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> penso che abbia un contratto a vita...purtroppo



In realtà il contratto gli scade nel 2016 ma è scontato che rinnoverà..nessuno in europa cerca sta capra e quindi dove vuoi che vada..purtroppo ha solo 29 anni quindi temo che ci toccherà sorbirci capitan mozzarella per almeno altri 4-5 anni..


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Febbraio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Capro espiatorio, dopo Roma e Napoli era il salvatore della patria, decidetevi...



Sempre considerato un mediocre. Non doveva salvare niente, ma da chi si lamentava che non c'era tecnica a centrocampo.. beh da quando è subentrato lui la squadra è andata pure peggio. Non ha proprio scusanti... chi si esaltava per due semplicissime aperture di gioco contro Roma e Napoli, dovrebbe rivedersi un po' il significato di centrocampisto tecnico... i passaggini di Tontolivo li sanno fare anche nei Dilettanti. La visione di gioco, l'intelligenza, la rapidità di passaggio sono altre cose, che di certo il Capitone non ha.


PS: Possibile che per un affaticamento muscolare questo resta fuori tutto sto tempo? Secondo me il mitico trascinatore Tontolivo si è già ammutinato...


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sempre considerato un mediocre. Non doveva salvare niente, ma da chi si lamentava che non c'era tecnica a centrocampo.. beh da quando è subentrato lui la squadra è andata pure peggio. Non ha proprio scusanti... chi si esaltava per due semplicissime aperture di gioco contro Roma e Napoli, dovrebbe rivedersi un po' il significato di centrocampisto tecnico... i passaggini di Tontolivo li sanno fare anche nei Dilettanti. La visione di gioco, l'intelligenza, la rapidità di passaggio sono altre cose, che di certo il Capitone non ha.
> 
> 
> PS: Possibile che per un affaticamento muscolare questo resta fuori tutto sto tempo? Secondo me il mitico trascinatore Tontolivo si è già ammutinato...



Resto dell'idea che non sia assolutamente scarso, anzi, per me è la prova vicente che il '' centrocampista tecnicoohhh '' non è la panacea ai nostri mali, mi ricordo le prestazioni di Pirlo ( altro pianeta ovviamente ) dal 2008 al 2010, peggio di Montolivo ( e mica di poco ), perché la squadra non faceva nulla per aiutarlo, tutti fermi.

Prima di bollarlo ci penserei bene, con un allenatore decente per me può fare tranquillamente il titolare nel Milan, poi se arriva uno più forte stendo il tappeto rosso.


----------



## 666psycho (5 Febbraio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In realtà il contratto gli scade nel 2016 ma è scontato che rinnoverà..nessuno in europa cerca sta capra e quindi dove vuoi che vada..purtroppo ha solo 29 anni quindi temo che ci toccherà sorbirci capitan mozzarella per almeno altri 4-5 anni..



si si ma lo so.. era ironico..


----------



## 13-33 (5 Febbraio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Capro espiatorio, dopo Roma e Napoli era il salvatore della patria, decidetevi...


Ci vuole corragio per farlo passare per il Salvatore della patria !!! 3 mesi buoni in 2 anni in mezzo il campo parlo chiaro.


----------



## Jino (5 Febbraio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Capro espiatorio, dopo Roma e Napoli era il salvatore della patria, decidetevi...



C'è poco da decidersi, Montolivo è questo, in carriera è sempre vissuto di alti e bassi. Una partita si, uno no. Due mesi si, uno no. Una stagione si, una no.


----------



## runner (5 Febbraio 2015)

si ma la società gli vuole consegnare (una volta De Jong sarà scaricato) le chiavi del centrocampo....

è questo che trovo assurdo


----------



## Jino (5 Febbraio 2015)

runner ha scritto:


> si ma la società gli vuole consegnare (una volta De Jong sarà scaricato) le chiavi del centrocampo....
> 
> è questo che trovo assurdo



Già immagino da quanti mesi starà piangendo con papino Galliani per tornare a giocare in quel ruolo davanti la difesa dove lui "rende di più"


----------



## runner (5 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Già immagino da quanti mesi starà piangendo con papino Galliani per tornare a giocare in quel ruolo davanti la difesa dove lui "rende di più"



esattamente quello che penso pure io!!


----------



## numero 3 (5 Febbraio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Resto dell'idea che non sia assolutamente scarso, anzi, per me è la prova vicente che il '' centrocampista tecnicoohhh '' non è la panacea ai nostri mali, mi ricordo le prestazioni di Pirlo ( altro pianeta ovviamente ) dal 2008 al 2010, peggio di Montolivo ( e mica di poco ), perché la squadra non faceva nulla per aiutarlo, tutti fermi.
> 
> Prima di bollarlo ci penserei bene, con un allenatore decente per me può fare tranquillamente il titolare nel Milan, poi se arriva uno più forte stendo il tappeto rosso.



Non credo tu faccia dell'ironia...io sinceramente la penso come te....mai detto che sia un fenomeno ma se una squadra non ha giocatori che si muovono senza palla e fanno sovrapposizioni un centrocampista fa sempre brutta figura... chissa perché nessuno ricorda Pirlo in quel biennio....
Domanda 
Mettiamo Montolivo nel centrocampo Juve al posto di Pirlo con Vidal Pogba e Marchisio all'occorenza...anzi se volete posso provare anch'io a giocare in quella squadra al posto del barbuto bresciano


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> C'è poco da decidersi, Montolivo è questo, in carriera è sempre vissuto di alti e bassi. Una partita si, uno no. Due mesi si, uno no. Una stagione si, una no.



Ormai ne sono convinto anch'io, e un giocatore così non è incisivo. Poi è ovvio che con una squadra ben allenata che gira farebbe molto meglio.


----------



## runner (9 Febbraio 2015)

può essere tutto tranne che il nostro captano....


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Febbraio 2015)

Chiaramente è un ritorno positivo, ma io me lo ricordo molto meglio. A parte la condizione fisica imbarazzante, ha sbagliato molti palloni

Speriamo recuperi pienamente per la prossima stagione


----------



## Dany20 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Benissimo oggi. Quando gioca bene è il miglior centrocampista.


----------



## iceman. (22 Febbraio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Benissimo oggi. Quando gioca bene è il miglior centrocampista.



Come sempre, su 10 ne gioca bene 1\2, mediocre.


----------



## raducioiu (22 Febbraio 2015)

A me sembra che a dire il vero abbia fatto un primo tempo penoso, nel secondo prestazione decente.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Febbraio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Come sempre, su 10 ne gioca bene 1\2, mediocre.


Sarà ma è l'unico che sa girare la palla a centrocampo.


----------



## 666psycho (22 Febbraio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Sarà ma è l'unico che sa girare la palla a centrocampo.



oddio... niente di che.. lento e spesso sbaglia l'appoggio..


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Febbraio 2015)

niente di clamoroso eh, però oggi ha giocato sufficientemente e soprattutto è stata manna dal cielo non vedere in campo il duo ghanese. 

fra i 3 il male minore è montolivo quindi meglio andare avanti con lui piuttosto che quei 2 cessi.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Marzo 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> niente di clamoroso eh, però oggi ha giocato sufficientemente e soprattutto è stata manna dal cielo non vedere in campo il duo ghanese.
> 
> fra i 3 il male minore è montolivo quindi meglio andare avanti con lui piuttosto che quei 2 cessi.



Dopo ieri sera, Montolivo lo posso paragonare quasi ai due cessi ghanesi. A me non e' piaciuta per nulla la prestazione di ieri e alcune volte ad impostare ( cosa che in teoria dovrebbe fare lui) c'era De Jong. 

Quanto spero in una pulizia totale del centrocampo a giugno.


----------



## raducioiu (1 Marzo 2015)

Magia magia uscito lui abbiamo fatto comunque lievemente meno schifo. Così come prima che tornasse in campo in questa stagione.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Marzo 2015)

Non capisco e mai capirò chi ha anche un po' di minima stima per Montolivo come giocatore.
Tecnica? Ma dove?
Ragazzi molti qui sono giovani.... ma io mi ricordo GIUNTI che era decisamente più bravo, più tecnico e anche più utile.... Ed è stato tra i peggiori centrocampisti che abbiamo avuto in quel ruolo.
Montolivo è decisamente peggio di Giunti.

Io veramente sono basito da chi crede che possa giocare nel centrocampo del Milan.
Ricordate D'Agostino? Uguale. Sono identici. Stessa CATEGORIA.


----------



## andre (1 Marzo 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non capisco e mai capirò chi ha anche un po' di minima stima per Montolivo come giocatore.
> Tecnica? Ma dove?
> Ragazzi molti qui sono giovani.... ma io mi ricordo GIUNTI che era decisamente più bravo, più tecnico e anche più utile.... Ed è stato tra i peggiori centrocampisti che abbiamo avuto in quel ruolo.
> Montolivo è decisamente peggio di Giunti.
> ...



D'Agostino secondo me era più tecnico, aveva un lancio e un tiro mica da ridere. Mi ricordo le sue punizioni a giro, facevano scuola.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Marzo 2015)

andre ha scritto:


> D'Agostino secondo me era più tecnico, aveva un lancio e un tiro mica da ridere. Mi ricordo le sue punizioni a giro, facevano scuola.



si ma era uno smidollato.
come il nostro capitanino.
Pagherei per avere D'Agostino al posto di Mortolivo.


----------



## Jino (1 Marzo 2015)

Il nostro regista


----------



## iceman. (1 Marzo 2015)

Non ha nulla da invidiare a Xabi Alonso e Schweinsteiger"cit


----------



## andre (1 Marzo 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> si ma era uno smidollato.
> come il nostro capitanino.
> Pagherei per avere D'Agostino al posto di Mortolivo.



Esatto, pur avendo fatto una carriera anonima, rimane comunque un giocatore migliore di montolivo; il che è tutto dire...


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Marzo 2015)

sono mesi che Montolivo gioca ormai totalmente fuori condizione, non ha i ritmi per una partita di calcio ma anche cosi gioca sempre e cmq


----------



## raducioiu (1 Marzo 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> sono mesi che Montolivo gioca ormai totalmente fuori condizione, non ha i ritmi per una partita di calcio ma anche cosi gioca sempre e cmq


Ma è tutta la carriera che gioca così. Poi chiaro che gioca sempre, è il capo-clan, quello che operò per far fuori Seedorf e che ne decideva le sorti alle cene con la dirigenza.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Marzo 2015)

Miracolato della stagione del terzo posto


----------



## Jino (1 Marzo 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Miracolato della stagione del terzo posto



Per la precisione dai secondi sei mesi di quella stagione, da quando è con noi si ricorda appunto solo quel periodo di livello, poi pietà


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Marzo 2015)

Montolivo è SEMPRE stato questo. Concordo sul fatto dei sei mesi, visto che in quell'annata inizialmente fece pena come il resto della squadra.

Ma come ho sempre detto, la vergogna non sta tanto nel tenerlo in rosa, ma di avergli dato la fascia di capitano.


----------



## 13-33 (1 Marzo 2015)

3.5 milioni a stagione piu la fascia di capitano mi fermo li.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Marzo 2015)

13-33 ha scritto:


> 3.5 milioni a stagione piu la fascia di capitano mi fermo li.



Ovviamente, l'uomo che campeggia nel tuo avatar lo aveva capito. Tanto da umiliarlo in allenamento. Giiustamente

E infatti la società chi ha tenuto?


----------



## Jino (1 Marzo 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ovviamente, l'uomo che campeggia nel tuo avatar lo aveva capito. Tanto da umiliarlo in allenamento. Giiustamente
> 
> E infatti la società chi ha tenuto?



L'avevo già raccontata lo scorso anno, un mio amico è andato in una trasmissione televisiva lo scorso anno, in un fuori onda pubblicitario alcuni ospiti (opionisti moooolto famosi) si stavano beccando e uno ha raccontato che in un esercitazione tattica Seedorf stava provando una situazione di gioco, praticamente la palla doveva arrivare a Montolivo che doveva fare un tipo di movimento e passaggio dettato dal compagno, beh insomma l'ha sbagliato 2-3 volte di seguito finchè si è messo Seedorf a farlo e al primo colpo l'ha fatto richiamando con un Montolivo dai facciamolo bene mica è difficile. 

Insomma, pare che da li sia partita la ruggine tra i due.


----------



## 13-33 (1 Marzo 2015)

Ma la differenza di qualita classe e technica tra Seedorf e sto mediocre e abissale. 

Jino puo dare i nomi??


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Marzo 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'avevo già raccontata lo scorso anno, un mio amico è andato in una trasmissione televisiva lo scorso anno, in un fuori onda pubblicitario alcuni ospiti (opionisti moooolto famosi) si stavano beccando e uno ha raccontato che in un esercitazione tattica Seedorf stava provando una situazione di gioco, praticamente la palla doveva arrivare a Montolivo che doveva fare un tipo di movimento e passaggio dettato dal compagno, beh insomma l'ha sbagliato 2-3 volte di seguito finchè si è messo Seedorf a farlo e al primo colpo l'ha fatto richiamando con un Montolivo dai facciamolo bene mica è difficile.
> 
> Insomma, pare che da li sia partita la ruggine tra i due.



Proprio così.


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Marzo 2015)

ma Montolivo non e sempre stato cosi male sia prima a bergamo, poi a firenze e poi una stagione da noi ricordo un centrocampista di tutto rispetto mai pero mai sul livelli di un Pirlo o Xavi ma neanche cosi dannoso come adesso

lo ho detto piu volte Montolivo deve lavorare gia pensando alla prossima stagione


----------



## raducioiu (1 Marzo 2015)

Mah, a Firenze che io sappia lo odiavano, i tifosi della Fiorentina con cui mi capitava di parlare scherzando sostenevano che era il nuovo pirla piuttosto che il nuovo Pirlo.


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Marzo 2015)

no, lo hanno odiato dopo che non voleva rinnovare, prima era il suo capitano...


----------



## raducioiu (1 Marzo 2015)

Per quanto ne so prima era odiato per le prestazioni in campo, in seguito anche per la questione di non aver rinnovato.
Anche da noi è capitano, ma questo non dipende da noi tifosi purtroppo e non è legato alla bravura o a quanto dimostrato sul campo...


----------



## mandraghe (9 Aprile 2015)




----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2015)

Sara un caso....

Ma quando lui e infortunato giochiamo meglio (nella nostra dimensione) e facciamo piu punti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Sara un caso....
> 
> Ma quando lui e infortunato giochiamo meglio (nella nostra dimensione) e facciamo piu punti.



Non è un caso, nel modo più assoluto.
Senza il capobanda anche la squadra è quasi più tranquilla, c'è più armonia.


----------



## Jino (13 Aprile 2015)

Montolivo è un buon giocatore incensato a grandissimo senza motivo. Da quando è con noi ha fatto sei mesi alla grande, il resto tra alti e bassi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Aprile 2015)

Ma che fine ha fatto ?


----------



## Pivellino (13 Aprile 2015)

Ma che poi uno vede quello che vuol vedere.
La realtà è che facciamo cagher a prescindere da chi scende in campo.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che fine ha fatto ?



boh, per me può pure aver finito la stagione. 
averlo o non averlo cambia poco.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (6 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


>



Ahahahahahhahaha

Mamma mia, parafrasando Levi... se questo è un capitano


----------



## bargnani83 (6 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahhahaha
> 
> Mamma mia, parafrasando Levi... se questo è un capitano



si sta curando da un infortunio.non capisco il  onestamente .


----------



## The P (11 Giugno 2015)

Ma secondo voi punteremo su di lui a centrocampo? Sarà titolare?


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi punteremo su di lui a centrocampo? Sarà titolare?



Secondo me è il primo tra quelli che abbiamo in rosa. Io credo di sì perchè più di uno a centrocampo non ne prendiamo, e poi magari con una preparazione tecnica e atletica decente sarà meno peggio.


----------



## prebozzio (11 Giugno 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi punteremo su di lui a centrocampo? Sarà titolare?


Titolare non so, ma mi aspetto che resti in rosa.
Anche se non è mai riuscito a bissare l'ottima prima stagione penso che possa molto in una squadra più competitiva, che giochi un calcio più organizzato.
Prima di lui spero se ne vadano i Gemelcessi ghanesi amici di @Superlollo


----------



## Iblahimovic (11 Giugno 2015)

ma come fa ad essere un panchinaro se guadagna oltre 3 milioni di ingaggio?


----------



## Gas (11 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me rimane al 100%. A me più che il Montolivo calciatore mi ha deluso il Montolivo uomo, che complottava con gli altri Italiani contro l'allenatore.


----------



## The P (11 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo almeno che riesca a stare bene fisicamente, nell'ultimo anno è mezzo è stato un fantasma. Sempre infortunato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


>



Il secondo messaggio  un genio!!!

è il pensiero del 90% dei milanisti


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Giugno 2015)

questo è in scadenza l'anno prossimo...da vendere subito al primo che passa...uomo e giocatore disgustoso...il clan degli italiani deve SPARIRE...speriamo che Lucas dia buoni consigli al Gallo


----------



## Dapone (11 Giugno 2015)

ma come si fa a stare a -108°?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (11 Giugno 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> questo è in scadenza l'anno prossimo...da vendere subito al primo che passa...uomo e giocatore disgustoso...il clan degli italiani deve SPARIRE...speriamo che Lucas dia buoni consigli al Gallo



Uno dei più odiarti!!!toglieteli quella fascia!!!!


----------



## mandraghe (13 Giugno 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)






















Il Capitano più amato della storia del Milan


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Giugno 2015)

Hahaha "Spostatevi tutti...arriva Capitan Carisma".


----------



## Iblahimovic (13 Giugno 2015)

spero che non sia lui il regista da affiancare a kondo...sinisa deve convincere il gallo a spazzarlo via da milanello. non ci sono scuse


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (13 Giugno 2015)

Io lo voglio titolare, farà ricredere tutti gli scettici e si riprenderà il posto da titolare anche in Nazionale


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Giugno 2015)

Andato via dalla Fiorentina tra gli insulti, andrà via (si spera) dal Milan tra gli insulti. Il capitano più pusillanime di sempre, era quasi più meritevole Muntari


----------



## robs91 (13 Giugno 2015)

La cosa che mi fa rabbia è che sto cesso guadagni tre milioni e mezzo all'anno...


----------



## Love (13 Giugno 2015)

senza la fascia di capitano che per lui stesso è un insulto,con un mostro affianco come kondo e si spera in un complesso di gioco più organizzato spero possa fare bene come nel periodo della remuntada allegriana...ma l'anno prossimo in una squadra che si spera sia in cl e voglia fare bella figura, posto per lui non può esserci...assolutamente...


----------



## 666psycho (13 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Io lo voglio titolare, farà ricredere tutti gli scettici e si riprenderà il posto da titolare anche in Nazionale


----------



## 666psycho (13 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi fa rabbia è che sto cesso guadagni tre milioni e mezzo all'anno...



eh per Galliani, hip hip hurrà!!


----------



## il condor (13 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi fa rabbia è che sto cesso guadagni tre milioni e mezzo all'anno...



Il prossimo anno scade. Sono curioso del contrattino che gli regalerà il Condor


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Io lo voglio titolare, farà ricredere tutti gli scettici e si riprenderà il posto da titolare anche in Nazionale



c'è da sperare in san zlatan. 
è riuscito a far sembrare boateng e nocerino 2 giocatori di un certo livello, speriamo faccia il miracolo anche con sta mozzarella moscia. 

a chi dovrebbe rubare il posto in nazionale ? a verratti ?


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Il prossimo anno scade. Sono curioso del contrattino che gli regalerà il Condor



E' il capitano! Tra l'altro Monto è in scadenza ed arriva da una bruttissima stagione, scommetto quanto vuoi il prossimo anno farà una grande stagione e via di contrattino sulla riconoscenza.


----------



## numero 3 (13 Giugno 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Secondo me rimane al 100%. A me più che il Montolivo calciatore mi ha deluso il Montolivo uomo, che complottava con gli altri Italiani contro l'allenatore.


Ma bastaaaaaaa ma chi ve le racconta ste' cose...Perché siete tutti pecoroni..giudicate senza pregiudizio...
Cmq Mihajlovic ha già allenato Montolivo a Firenze..vedremo cosa ne cavera' fuori......magari salirete tutti sul carro...


----------



## Gas (13 Giugno 2015)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ma bastaaaaaaa ma chi ve le racconta ste' cose...Perché siete tutti pecoroni..giudicate senza pregiudizio...
> Cmq Mihajlovic ha già allenato Montolivo a Firenze..vedremo cosa ne cavera' fuori......magari salirete tutti sul carro...



Ho visto interviste in cui dichiarava cose che non mi sono piaciute, non sono opinioni maturate perchè il barista del bar di paese me le ha raccontate sottovoce. PS pecoroni tientelo per te.


----------



## davoreb (13 Giugno 2015)

Per quanto lo detesto penso che in un centrocampo a 3 con kondgbia e bonaventura puoi fare bene ed esaltarsi. Se non abbiamo soldi per prendere un top player nel ruolo ci riproverei con lui. 

Ovviamente se continua sulla falsa riga delle scorse stagioni da mandare in tribuna.


----------



## Jaqen (14 Giugno 2015)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ma bastaaaaaaa ma chi ve le racconta ste' cose...Perché siete tutti pecoroni..giudicate senza pregiudizio...
> Cmq Mihajlovic ha già allenato Montolivo a Firenze..vedremo cosa ne cavera' fuori......magari salirete tutti sul carro...



Ricordo ancora le battutine sul -se non gioco non chiedetelo a me-, ricordo ancora l'esultanza dove ride polemizzando contro Seedorf.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (15 Giugno 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> c'è da sperare in san zlatan.
> è riuscito a far sembrare boateng e nocerino 2 giocatori di un certo livello, speriamo faccia il miracolo anche con sta mozzarella moscia.
> 
> a chi dovrebbe rubare il posto in nazionale ? a verratti ?



Per esempio a Parolo visto che Montolivo = 1000 Parolo


----------



## 666psycho (15 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Per esempio a Parolo visto che Montolivo = 1000 Parolo



intanto parolo quest'anno ha segnato 10 gol e fatto 4 assist.... l'anno scorso 8 gol e 7 assist. Montolivo nella sua miglior stagione ha segnato 4 gol...


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (15 Giugno 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> intanto parolo quest'anno ha segnato 10 gol e fatto 4 assist.... l'anno scorso 8 gol e 7 assist. Montolivo nella sua miglior stagione ha segnato 4 gol...



Allora l'anno prossimo mettiamoci Nocerino titolare, lui segna


----------



## folletto (15 Giugno 2015)

Mi auguro che Sinisa gli faccia un bel mazzo, gli faccia sudare sangue così o si mette a giocare oltre le sue possibilità oppure chiede la cessione a gennaio per disperazione


----------



## Jino (15 Giugno 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> intanto parolo quest'anno ha segnato 10 gol e fatto 4 assist.... l'anno scorso 8 gol e 7 assist. Montolivo nella sua miglior stagione ha segnato 4 gol...



Solo che Montolivo da dieci anni è portato in palmo di mano dalla stampa, Parolo non se lo fila nessuno. Cosa riesce a fare l'informazione nel bene e nel male. 

Detto questo Montolivo farà una grande stagione il prossimo anno, vedrete.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Detto questo Montolivo farà una grande stagione il prossimo anno, vedrete.



Anche secondo me, poi comunque è impensabile di rifare completamente una rosa di 30 giocatori in un solo anno.


----------



## Basileuon (15 Giugno 2015)

Già me lo immagino in giorno del raduno con la fascia da capitano mentre inizia il discorso alla squadra, incrocia lo sguardo di Ibra che gli dice vuoi?", quindi scappa verso gli spogliatoi per un attacco di diarrea fulminea, una volta accortosi che oltre che pascolare si può anche correre si emoziona troppo, inciampa, cade, si rompe la tibia, il perone, la caviglia e pure il mignolo della mano destra... fuori tutta la stagione, fascia a Ibra e andiamo a comprare un regista degno della nostra maglia.

[MENTION=445]Basileuon[/MENTION] ricontrollate i post e modificate se ci sono parole censurate


----------



## Albijol (15 Giugno 2015)

Basileuon ha scritto:


> , inciampa, cade, si rompe la tibia, il perone, la caviglia e pure il mignolo della mano destra... fuori tutta la stagione, fascia a Ibra e andiamo a comprare un regista degno della nostra maglia.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Giugno 2015)

A me preoccupa il fatto che finora non sono stati fatti nomi di possibili acquisti nel ruolo di playmaker. Ciò potrebbe significare che l'intenzione della società è quella di affidare le chiavi del centrocampo a questo ectoplasma. Sarebbe un errore gravissimo secondo me.


----------



## 666psycho (15 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A me preoccupa il fatto che finora non sono stati fatti nomi di possibili acquisti nel ruolo di playmaker. Ciò potrebbe significare che l'intenzione della società è quella di affidare le chiavi del centrocampo a questo ectoplasma. Sarebbe un errore gravissimo secondo me.




hai capito tutto! mi sa che è proprio così!


----------



## Clint Eastwood (15 Giugno 2015)

Magari mi sbaglio, ma non penso che l'idea sia quella di farlo giocare regista. Galliani ormai è convinto che lo schema col centrale stopper alla de Jong al posto di un play, possa andare piu' che bene se non alla grande; secondo me al centro se dovessimo prenderlo andrà proprio Kondogbia, mentre Montolivo giochera' esterno sinistro.
E purtroppo continueremo ad andare avanti con questo equivoco tattico ancora per molto credo (anche se Kondogbia è piu' dinamico e propositivo dell'olandese, e in generale di altro livello). 
Non è un caso che si è subito andati su Kondo piuttosto che su un Eriksen o su un Gundogan.

Poi fosse per me Montolivo lo vedo buono solo come esterno in un centrocampo a 4.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Giugno 2015)

Ho sentito che Riccardo sta già facendo la preparazione per la prossima stagione

credo si Montolivo atleticamente torna ad essere un giocatore di calcio per me puo fare il regista


----------



## The Ripper (16 Giugno 2015)

Finché non si metterà in discussione la sua titolarità non faremo mai il salto di qualità in mezzo al campo...proprio lì dove abbiamo più bisogno. Dal mercato servirebbe prendere anche un VERO centrocampista di qualità. Non un mediocre come questo soggetto.
E finché non faremo il salto di qualità in questo ruolo, scordiamoci trofei... anche se arrivi JM insieme a Ibra e Kondogbia.
Segnatevelo.
Finché sarà titolare non vinceremo MAI nulla.


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Giugno 2015)

Per me con Sinisa farà una grandissima stagione.Miha lo farà allenare come si deve e sarà costretto a correre.Poi diciamolo non ha brutti piedi.Secondo me tra quelli che abbiamo a centrocampo è il migliore!Se si riuscisse a recuperarlo sarebbe una gran cosa.Non mi è mai dispiaciuto come calciatore,non è un top,ma non nemmeno un cesso e lo dico proprio ora che viene da un periodo a dir poco pessimo.Troppo facile parlare quando va tutto bene.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Per me con Sinisa farà una grandissima stagione.Miha lo farà allenare come si deve e sarà costretto a correre.Poi diciamolo non ha brutti piedi.Secondo me tra quelli che abbiamo a centrocampo è il migliore!Se si riuscisse a recuperarlo sarebbe una gran cosa.Non mi è mai dispiaciuto come calciatore,non è un top,ma non nemmeno un cesso e lo dico proprio ora che viene da un periodo a dir poco pessimo.Troppo facile parlare quando va tutto bene.



Montolivo migliore a centrocampo come Mexes migliore in difesa.
Aaaaaah quanto mi devo divertire l'anno prossimo!!!
Mi sono già segnato i post di tutti quelli che dicono che Montolivo farà una grande stagione (*che sarebbe clamoroso, visto che sarebbe la prima dopo 7 anni!!!*)


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Montolivo migliore a centrocampo come Mexes migliore in difesa.
> Aaaaaah quanto mi devo divertire l'anno prossimo!!!
> Mi sono già segnato i post di tutti quelli che dicono che Montolivo farà una grande stagione (*che sarebbe clamoroso, visto che sarebbe la prima dopo 7 anni!!!*)



Il miglior centrocampista del Milan insieme a DeJong dai...Bonaventura lo calcolo come ala e non centrocampista puro.Dimmi tu chi abbiamo di migliore a centrocampo.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Il miglior centrocampista del Milan insieme a DeJong dai...Bonaventura lo calcolo come ala e non centrocampista puro.Dimmi tu chi abbiamo di migliore a centrocampo.



Pure tu saresti il miglior centrocampista del Milan se la concorrenza di chiama Muntari, Essien, Poli...
Perché, se il Milan avesse VALDIFIORI non sarebbe il miglior centrocampista in rosa?
VALDIFIORI per Dio....
Stiamo parlando di una squadra che ha livelli BASSISSIMI. Se arriva Mauri già sarebbe il migliore in rosa...non parliamo di Baselli....

Raga...il centrocampo VA RIFONDATO perché è una lotta tra MENO PEGGIO!!!!

Se continuiamo a fare ragionamenti del tipo "Montolivo è il miglior centrocampista" o "Mexes è il miglior difensore" non andiamo da nessuna parte...ma non come società, come TIFOSI. Siamo diventati così mediocri anche noi, che vogliamo il rinnovo di Mexes, che supponiamo (dal nulla!!!) una grande stagione di Montolivo (che sarebbe, ripeto, la prima da oltre 5 anni!!!).
Ci stiamo aggrappando a corde inesistenti.

Ci rendiamo conto che qualcunque squadra è arrivata dietro al Milan quest'anno (quindi proprio la m.... della m....) ha centrocampisti migliori dei nostri???


----------



## Renegade (23 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Per me con Sinisa farà una grandissima stagione.Miha lo farà allenare come si deve e sarà costretto a correre.Poi diciamolo non ha brutti piedi.Secondo me tra quelli che abbiamo a centrocampo è il migliore!Se si riuscisse a recuperarlo sarebbe una gran cosa.Non mi è mai dispiaciuto come calciatore,non è un top,ma non nemmeno un cesso e lo dico proprio ora che viene da un periodo a dir poco pessimo.Troppo facile parlare quando va tutto bene.



Quoto quanto ho scritto dal topic di De Jong:




Renegade ha scritto:


> E c'era chi pensava che rinnovasse per fare la riserva. Si sapeva sarebbe stato titolare. Un rinnovo che poi ti costa cinque mln di euro all'anno lordi o pure di più (perché ci sono anche i bonus), ad un 30enne che praticamente non ti cambia nulla a centrocampo. Si cambia tutto per non cambiare mai niente. De Jong titolare è la pietra tombale sul cambiamento. *Almeno avere Montolivo in quella posizione, che al primo anno fece bene, per poi perdersi come mezzala. Intendiamoci, non era un fenomeno, ma sui livelli di Marchisio di quest'anno sì. Ora è un cesso atomico perché gioca fuori ruolo. Ma Montolivo non è stato mai uno scarsone completo.* Ciò detto, se non fosse per l'altezza, De Jong sarebbe un difensore centrale. Con lui è come giocare con 5 difensori. Fa solo fase difensiva, è molto lento, troppo falloso, non aggiunge niente alla manovra e talvolta contribuisce a rallentarla. Con lui si blocca qualunque rivoluzione, è un insulto averlo laddove ci sono stati Ancelotti, Albertini, Pirlo ma anche Van Bommel. Lui sì che era un vero mediano, un mediano completo. L'ultimo degno di quella posizione. Per far tornare la qualità al Milan è il primo che deve andar via insieme a Muntari. Che schifo.





Renegade ha scritto:


> E dire che di occasioni per centrocampisti tecnici ce n'erano. Cabaye, Gundogan ecc. Ma anche giovani molto promettenti come Xhaka, Geis, Maher, Grenier, Vilenha, Tielemans, ecc. Invece no. Continuiamo con De Jong e Montolivo titolari. Bah.




Quindi molto meglio lui davanti alla difesa che quel fabbro di De Jong.


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Giugno 2015)

Si profila un altro anno con questo titolare e pure con la fascia al braccio...Che amarezza!


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Pure tu saresti il miglior centrocampista del Milan se la concorrenza di chiama Muntari, Essien, Poli...
> Perché, se il Milan avesse VALDIFIORI non sarebbe il miglior centrocampista in rosa?
> VALDIFIORI per Dio....
> Stiamo parlando di una squadra che ha livelli BASSISSIMI. Se arriva Mauri già sarebbe il migliore in rosa...non parliamo di Baselli....
> ...



Non ti scaldare Ripper  
Forse non hai capito il mio ragionamento.Attualmente è il miglior centrocampista che abbiamo in rosa.Sono il primo a chiedere Gundogan.Io adoro gente capace e tecnica,ma dopo le batoste che abbiamo preso vado con i piedi per terra.Resto comunque dell'idea che Montolivo sia un ottimo giocatore.Non un fenomeno,ma un buonissimo calciatore.I cessi sono altri secondo me.Io son partito da un ipotesi,non so come sarà il suo futuro campionato,ma i cessi PER ME sono altri.
Fosse per me comprerei Verratti e Matuidi subito.Ma bisogna stare coi piedi per terra.Rendiamoci conto che c'è gente che esalta De Jong come se fosse chissà cosa,quando in realtà non è niente di che.Si salva solo per la grinta che mette in campo,ma è assurdo ripartire da uno che ha i piedi quadrati come lui.Per me Montolivo al 100% è mille volte meglio di De Jong al 100%!Poi non diciamo eresie dai...Il primo anno al Milan fece una grandissima stagione e in Nazionale giocò sempre benissimo!Era pure titolare...La scorso anno hanno fatto tutti pietà,un'altra chance se la merita il Monto...Io non l'avrei data a De Jong ad essere onesto.
[MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] concordo con quello che hai scritto


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Giugno 2015)

Per me è inconcepibile puntare su uno che ha giocato a buoni livelli per 2-3 sprazzi in carriera sua e che è reduce da infortuni a catena.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Non ti scaldare Ripper
> Forse non hai capito il mio ragionamento.Attualmente è il miglior centrocampista che abbiamo in rosa.Sono il primo a chiedere Gundogan.Io adoro gente capace e tecnica,ma dopo le batoste che abbiamo preso vado con i piedi per terra.Resto comunque dell'idea che Montolivo sia un ottimo giocatore.Non un fenomeno,ma un buonissimo calciatore.I cessi sono altri secondo me.Io son partito da un ipotesi,non so come sarà il suo futuro campionato,ma i cessi PER ME sono altri.
> Fosse per me comprerei Verratti e Matuidi subito.Ma bisogna stare coi piedi per terra.Rendiamoci conto che c'è gente che esalta De Jong come se fosse chissà cosa,quando in realtà non è niente di che.Si salva solo per la grinta che mette in campo,ma è assurdo ripartire da uno che ha i piedi quadrati come lui.Per me Montolivo al 100% è mille volte meglio di De Jong al 100%!Poi non diciamo eresie dai...Il primo anno al Milan fece una grandissima stagione e in Nazionale giocò sempre benissimo!Era pure titolare...La scorso anno hanno fatto tutti pietà,un'altra chance se la merita il Monto...Io non l'avrei data a De Jong ad essere onesto.
> [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] concordo con quello che hai scritto



Su De Jong sfondi una porta aperta.
Io fino a 2 settimane fa pensavo che il centrocampo potesse essere:
Bonaventura-Montolivo-Kondogbia

con Ibra
Martinez-El Shaarawy
davanti!


----------



## yohann (10 Luglio 2015)

Spero che faccia tutto l'anno in panca a marcire non si puo vedere...


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Spero che faccia tutto l'anno in panca a marcire non si puo vedere...



Nel 2012 al suo primo anno al Milan , Mongolivo guadagnava come Arjen Robben al bayern


----------



## yohann (10 Luglio 2015)

Ma non se non puo piu...
Che poi la lentezza è la meno, mai un verticalizzazione  assist, gol  tiri l'ultimo decente era in un derby anni fa tra l'altro annullato... Non sa battere angoli, punizione, morbidi nei contrasti, e poi ce anche l'aggravante della fascia da capitano...

Penso che une delle chiavi questo anno sara panchinarlo non possono giocare insieme con De Jong, un altro CC arriverà, ce il giovane ma talentuoso Mauri che puo fare le mezza ala molto meglio di Montolivo.
Poi va anche in scadenza nel 2016 fosse per me l'avrei gia venduto...


----------



## Jino (10 Luglio 2015)

Sarà il suo anno vedrete. E' sempre cosi quando si arriva da una stagione complicata, le motivazioni sono a mille.


----------



## HyenaSmith (10 Luglio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sarà il suo anno vedrete. E' sempre cosi quando si arriva da una stagione complicata, le motivazioni sono a mille.



Non è che la qualità c'è un anno sì e uno no, questo è sempre stato un mediocre, ha fatto due anni semi-decenti a firenze, poi sempre zero cosmico, mai un'apertura, mai un filtrante, non sa tirare da fuori, non sa tirare le punizioni, perennemente infortunato, non ha mai corso manco quando era a Firenze. Sto qua è un conclamato bidone, non ci sono stagioni che facciano pensare a un periodo NO, è proprio pippa e basta, le motivazioni danno una marcia in più a chia ha le qualità per fare bene, non ad un catorcio.


----------



## arcanum (11 Luglio 2015)

Vabbè raga, questo è stato out un anno, lo si può giudicar male solo per la stagione di due anni fa più o meno.
Quest'anno anche secondo me potrebbe far bene, non sarei drastico nei commenti negativi nei suoi confronti


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Luglio 2015)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Vabbè raga, questo è stato out un anno, lo si può giudicar male solo per la stagione di due anni fa più o meno.
> Quest'anno anche secondo me potrebbe far bene, non sarei drastico nei commenti negativi nei suoi confronti



Sono due anni che si infortuna a ripetizione, per me è follia puntare su un centrocampista di 30 anni che viene da 2 anni di calvari fisici


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Luglio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sarà il suo anno vedrete. E' sempre cosi quando si arriva da una stagione complicata, le motivazioni sono a mille.



Ripeto che sono d'accordo, e ricordo che il Monto del primo anno è stato un gran giocatore, meritatamente divenuto capitano.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Luglio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sarà il suo anno vedrete. E' sempre cosi quando si arriva da una stagione complicata, le motivazioni sono a mille.



Con tutto il rispetto, ma tu lo hai paragonato a Schweinsteiger. Cioe...non si puo.


----------



## il condor (11 Luglio 2015)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Vabbè raga, questo è stato out un anno, lo si può giudicar male solo per la stagione di due anni fa più o meno.
> Quest'anno anche secondo me potrebbe far bene, non sarei drastico nei commenti negativi nei suoi confronti



alla bellezza di 30 anni ancora non ha dimostrato un bel nulla e per me va bene solo come riserva se il condor prende per una volta un signor regista.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ripeto che sono d'accordo, e ricordo che il Monto del primo anno è stato un gran giocatore, meritatamente divenuto capitano.



Le motivazioni contano fino a un certo punto, se il fisico non regge è tutto inutile. Se arrivi ai 30 con infortuni seri alle spalle, hai un piede nella fossa. Pure Ronaldo passati i 30 era finito. Essien, pure.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Le motivazioni contano fino a un certo punto, se il fisico non regge è tutto inutile. Se arrivi ai 30 con infortuni seri alle spalle, hai un piede nella fossa. Pure Ronaldo passati i 30 era finito. Essien, pure.



Premesso che non è mai stato uno troppo dinamico, ha avuto un serio infortunio traumatico e poi qualche ricaduta dovuta a quello. Non stiamo parlando di Pato.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Luglio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sarà il suo anno vedrete. E' sempre cosi quando si arriva da una stagione complicata, le motivazioni sono a mille.



Jino lo stai dicendo da mesi, ma onestamente io non capisco da che presupposti parti per dire ciò.
Può avere pure 1398912890 motivazioni, ma sempre mediocre rimane...


----------



## arcanum (11 Luglio 2015)

Quindi secondo voi Montolivo giocherebbe male anche nella Juve?

Negli ultimi due anni ricordo che, chi più chi meno, ha subito vagonate di infortuni, anche gravi, e ha reso molto meno delle proprie capacità. Lui è uno di questi, idem El Shaarawy, De Sciglio, ecc, ecc...non sono fenomeni ma neanche dei gabinetti umani, in altri contesti renderebbero sicuramente molto di più.

Oramai El Sha è praticamente del Monaco a quanto pare, però questi giocatori con Mihajlovic, e un collettivo migliore, chissà cosa potrebbero combinare


----------



## yohann (15 Luglio 2015)

Nessuno lo vuole in giro sto qua?


----------



## Jino (15 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Jino lo stai dicendo da mesi, ma onestamente io non capisco da che presupposti parti per dire ciò.
> Può avere pure 1398912890 motivazioni, ma sempre mediocre rimane...



I presupposti te li ho detti, quando un giocatore rimane fuori cosi a lungo e fa una stagione anonima, brutta...beh l'anno dopo ha una carica in più e sono convinto farà una stagione di livello per poi ritornare alla solita altalena 5 buone partite e 8 mediocri.


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ripeto che sono d'accordo, e ricordo che il Monto del primo anno è stato un gran giocatore, meritatamente divenuto capitano.



Primo anno buonissimo ma la fine della frase mi mette i brividi... "meritatamente divenuto capitano"... cosa avrebbe meritato ?
E ripeto che concordo alla grande sulle prestazioni buone del inizio.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Primo anno buonissimo ma la fine della frase mi mette i brividi... "meritatamente divenuto capitano"... cosa avrebbe meritato ?
> E ripeto che concordo alla grande sulle prestazioni buone del inizio.



Beh finchè non sono venuti i suoi limiti di personalità. Ricordo bene, quasi tutti quando divenne capitano eravamo abbastanza contenti, anche se non perchè fosse il migliore ma perchè fosse il meno peggio.

Ti ripeto, il montolivo del primo anno sembrava un bel giocatore e un buon professionista.


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh finchè non sono venuti i suoi limiti di personalità. Ricordo bene, quasi tutti quando divenne capitano eravamo abbastanza contenti, anche se non perchè fosse il migliore ma perchè fosse il meno peggio.
> 
> Ti ripeto, il montolivo del primo anno sembrava un bel giocatore e un buon professionista.



Inizio per dire che Kaka non lo volevo... ma forse era lui che la meritava di piu... anche perche non e che davamo la fascia a uno che ha voluto lasciarci a tutti i costi ma a uno che abbiamo voluto cedere (giustamente direi ma in quel momento sembrava follia) ad ogni costo.
Comunque si, dopo Kaka forse era proprio Montolivo quello che faceva meno schifo.
Almeno abbiamo scampato il pericolo Abate


----------



## il condor (16 Luglio 2015)

un ragazzo distrutto....


----------



## Renegade (16 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh finchè non sono venuti i suoi limiti di personalità. Ricordo bene, quasi tutti quando divenne capitano eravamo abbastanza contenti, anche se non perchè fosse il migliore ma perchè fosse il meno peggio.
> 
> Ti ripeto, *il montolivo del primo anno sembrava un bel giocatore e un buon professionista*.



E grazie... Non c'era De Jong in campo e lui giocava nel suo vero ruolo davanti alla difesa.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E grazie... Non c'era De Jong in campo e lui giocava nel suo vero ruolo davanti alla difesa.



_Incredibileh_. (cit. Piccini)

Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Renegade (16 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> _Incredibileh_. (cit. Piccini)
> 
> Sono d'accordo.



Non arrivasse il regista mi accontenterei, come già detto, di

Bertolacci Montolivo Bonaventura
Honda

Ma non vedremo mai l'olandese in panca...


----------



## The Ripper (16 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh finchè non sono venuti i suoi limiti di personalità. *Ricordo bene, quasi tutti quando divenne capitano eravamo abbastanza contenti*, anche se non perchè fosse il migliore ma perchè fosse il meno peggio.
> 
> Ti ripeto, il montolivo del primo anno sembrava un bel giocatore e un buon professionista.



No, no, no no.... Milanworld si è sempre schierato contro Montolivo capitano. In quel momento avevamo poca roba, ma non ricordo gli "abbastanza" contenti.

E basta con la storia del Montolivo del primo anno! Stiamo parlando di metà dicembre, gennaio, febbraio, marzo, aprile e metà maggio. sono 5 mesi... non un ANNO. E ha giocato bene nel momento in cui si infortunò De Jong e ne prese il posto davanti alla difesa.
Ma nessuno ricorda che in quei 5 mesi fu clamoroso l'impatto di *Balotelli*, fu clamoroso il rendimento di *Mexes *e addirittura di *Abbiati*, *Flamini *(aaaah la memoria corta...) e *Pazzini*!!!!!!!!!! Tutti top player, non c'è che dire.... 

Quindi Montolivo campa di rendita per:
-quello che ha fatto vedere da giovincello con l'Atalanta e le prime 2 stagioni a Firenze
-quello che ha fatto vedere qualche anno fa per 5 mesi con la maglia del Milan




Vedere come abbia fatto carriera lui e poi constatare che Cigarini (un mediocre che nulla ha da invidiare a Montolivo) non farà mai carriera, ti fa capire come va il calcio e il "gioco dei procuratori".


p.s. Lui e Abate sono il massimo della mediocrità e la dimostrazione di come procuratori buoni/amici di... possano fare la differenza.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non arrivasse il regista mi accontenterei, come già detto, di
> 
> Bertolacci Montolivo Bonaventura
> Honda
> ...



Io proverei Suso ma vabbè, non sarebbe male.

Anzi tra montolivo e de jong farà più panca il capitano.


----------



## yohann (16 Luglio 2015)

Si ritiri non è fatto per il calcio sto coso


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> No, no, no no.... Milanworld si è sempre schierato contro Montolivo capitano. In quel momento avevamo poca roba, ma non ricordo gli "abbastanza" contenti.
> 
> E basta con la storia del Montolivo del primo anno! Stiamo parlando di metà dicembre, gennaio, febbraio, marzo, aprile e metà maggio. sono 5 mesi... non un ANNO. E ha giocato bene nel momento in cui si infortunò De Jong e ne prese il posto davanti alla difesa.
> Ma nessuno ricorda che in quei 5 mesi fu clamoroso l'impatto di *Balotelli*, fu clamoroso il rendimento di *Mexes *e addirittura di *Abbiati*, *Flamini *(aaaah la memoria corta...) e *Pazzini*!!!!!!!!!! Tutti top player, non c'è che dire....
> ...



Ma infatti nel Real riempirebbe le borracce. Ma ce ne stanno di peggio, ben di peggio. 

Non fermarti ai primi 3 commenti, scorri due-tre pagine.


----------



## yohann (25 Luglio 2015)

Ti aspetta tanta panchina mediocre


----------



## yohann (30 Luglio 2015)

Correggo neanche la panchina si merita 

Prendere il contratto e darci fuoco...


----------



## Aron (30 Luglio 2015)

E questo è capitano.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Luglio 2015)

Via lui e de sciglio. Un insulto per chi guarda questo sport


----------



## 666psycho (30 Luglio 2015)

capitano indegno


----------



## pazzomania (31 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Via lui e de sciglio. Un insulto per chi guarda questo sport





666psycho ha scritto:


> capitano indegno



Ieri ho visto i servizi su Real - Milan, su vari emittenti, e ognuno parlava di Montolivo come uno dei migliori in campo.

Non un pò di pregiudizio sul Capitone


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Luglio 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ieri ho visto i servizi su Real - Milan, su vari emittenti, e ognuno parlava di Montolivo come uno dei migliori in campo.
> 
> Non un pò di pregiudizio sul Capitone



Ieri ha fatto pena, ma non perchè sia scarso ma perchè secondo me sta soffrendo tantissimo il lavoro fisico della preparazione. Sembra uno zombie.


----------



## Jaqen (31 Luglio 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ieri ho visto i servizi su Real - Milan, su vari emittenti, e ognuno parlava di Montolivo come uno dei migliori in campo.
> 
> Non un pò di pregiudizio sul Capitone



Pregiudizio inverso. Montolivo ieri obbiettivamente ha sbagliato ogni cosa possibile.


----------



## Albijol (31 Luglio 2015)

Quando se ne andrà sarà sempre troppo tardi


----------



## 666psycho (31 Luglio 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ieri ho visto i servizi su Real - Milan, su vari emittenti, e ognuno parlava di Montolivo come uno dei migliori in campo.
> 
> Non un pò di pregiudizio sul Capitone




sulla gazzetta ne parlavano male... che famo?


----------



## yohann (31 Luglio 2015)

Quelli che l'hanno visto come uno dei migliori in campo contro il Real (parlo dei giornalisti perche nel forum eravamo tutti d'accordo) non vogliono il bene del Milan.


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Luglio 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ieri ho visto i servizi su Real - Milan, su vari emittenti, e ognuno parlava di Montolivo come uno dei migliori in campo.
> 
> Non un pò di pregiudizio sul Capitone



No ha fatto schifo, il fatto è che per le varie emittenti satellitari, Montolivo è il Galliani dei giocatori. Credo di essere stato chiaro


----------



## yohann (31 Luglio 2015)

Agli antimilanisti fa comodo di dire che Montolivo fa bene cosi Galliani è contento.
La verità è che tutti ci prendono in giro con lui...


----------



## danyrossonera (31 Luglio 2015)

è semplicemente LO SCHIFO


----------



## 13-33 (31 Luglio 2015)

Sembra che la gente si sveglia adesso in 3 anni al Milan ha fatto 3 mesi buoni il resto tra il mediocre e spesso il MOLTO MEDIOCRE !!!!!


----------



## DeJongFrimpong (31 Luglio 2015)

Vatteneeeeeeeee


----------



## yohann (31 Luglio 2015)

Io ho il terrore che lo rinnovino va in scadenza nel 2016...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Agosto 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Io ho il terrore che lo rinnovino va in scadenza nel 2016...



Eh ma e' il nostro capitano! 

Solo a pensare che e' lui ora ad indossare la fascia che un tempo e' stata di gente come Paolo Maldini mi viene da piangere.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (1 Agosto 2015)

Il più odiato del intera rosa.
Ripeto mi sarei fatto un anno in più di bonera e muntari pur di vederlo fuori da milanello.
Non lo sopporto in nessun contesto,in partita ,nelle interviste ,nella campagna abbonamenti e in quelle pubblicitarie.
Spero di sfasci entro agosto...lo dico perché amo il Milan.


----------



## folletto (1 Agosto 2015)

Sinisa liberaci dal "Capitano"


----------



## Butcher (1 Agosto 2015)

Si è spaccato?


----------



## uoteghein (1 Agosto 2015)

Molle, moscio, senza personalitá.
É un genio solo perché da anni riesci a fingere di essere un centrocampista tecnico.
Eppure sbaglia di 5/6 mt cambi di gioco di 35 metri. Passaggi che il tanto vituperato De Jong non sbaglia.
Inoltre ha una lentezza, fisica e di pensiero, desolante.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Agosto 2015)

Giudizi esageratamente negativi, però è chiaro che non può essere né il nostro capitano né il centrocampista di riferimento

l'avrei visto come discreta riserva nel centrocampo Gattuso Pirlo Seedorf Kaka riuscendo teoricamente a coprire tutti i ruoli,
anche se ovviamente con un decimo delle qualità dei titolari.


----------



## danyrossonera (6 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> É un genio solo perché da anni riesci a fingere di essere un centrocampista tecnico.



Con l'aiuto del Milan che lo considera il suo giocatore simbolo.

Siamo diventati un rifugio per i mediocri, e Montolivo l'incarna alla perfezione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Agosto 2015)

Purtroppo è proprio scarso, mezz'ala, mediano o qualsivoglia altro ruolo... è scarso.


----------



## O Animal (10 Agosto 2015)

Non ce ne libereremo mai...


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2015)

Sempre meglio.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Agosto 2015)

comincio a rimpiangere sulley.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Agosto 2015)

c'è ancora qualcuno che vuole difenderlo?? che pensa che farà una buona stagione?? dai siamo onesti, come giocatore è finito! non può più giocare ad alti ritmi... meglio per lui se raggiunge Pirlo nella MLS... altro che capitano...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Agosto 2015)

E' uno dei grandi mali del Milan.

Però mi piace notare come quando gioca la formazione ideale non c'è mai. Dai Sinisa. Morte.


----------



## diavolo (13 Agosto 2015)

Montolivo costa al Milan 7 milioni l'anno.Buono.


----------



## HyenaSmith (13 Agosto 2015)

Imbarazzante, non si regge in piedi, sbaglia tutto ciò che è possibile sbagliare, passeggia per il campo, una roba inguardabile da tirare la ciabatta contro la tv.


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Agosto 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> c'è ancora qualcuno che vuole difenderlo?? che pensa che farà una buona stagione?? dai siamo onesti, come giocatore è finito! non può più giocare ad alti ritmi... meglio per lui se raggiunge Pirlo nella MLS... altro che capitano...


 Quello su cui non sono d accordo è che sia un cesso da sempre al pari di un Poli qualsiasi. Che oggi sia impresentabile è evidente, ma è stato un buon giocatore. Comunque brutte notizie per il Milan che non può contare su di lui e dunque ci sorbiremo un intero anno di De Jong


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Agosto 2015)

Secondo me non ha mai dovuto correre così tanto in allenamento, entra in campo già morto

Speriamo si infortuni seriamente, preferisco vedere Nocerino almeno fa fare due risate


----------



## gabuz (13 Agosto 2015)

Mi innervosisce


----------



## Victorss (13 Agosto 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Quello su cui non sono d accordo è che sia un cesso da sempre al pari di un Poli qualsiasi. Che oggi sia impresentabile è evidente, ma è stato un buon giocatore. Comunque brutte notizie per il Milan che non può contare su di lui e dunque ci sorbiremo un intero anno di De Jong



Esatto. E' stato un ottimo giocatore ma purtroppo dà proprio l'impressione di essere un giocatore completamente FINITO fisicamente e mentalmente. Si vede quando un giocatore non è piu in grado di giocare ad alti livelli e mi pare proprio il suo caso.


----------



## HyenaSmith (13 Agosto 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Quello su cui non sono d accordo è che sia un cesso da sempre al pari di un Poli qualsiasi. Che oggi sia impresentabile è evidente, ma è stato un buon giocatore. Comunque brutte notizie per il Milan che non può contare su di lui e dunque ci sorbiremo un intero anno di De Jong



Ma quando è stato un buon giocatore? Sei mesi alla Fiorentina che lottava a metà classifica? Ricordo che quando si sapeva già che la stagione dopo sarebbe venuto al Milan iniziai a seguirlo e infatti l'ultima stagione a Firenze da Febbraio a Maggio me le vidi tutte le sue partite e iniziai già a storcere il naso perchè era di una mediocrità imbarazzante e teoricamente in quel periodo era al top. Io che lo seguo dai tempi della viola vi assicuro che non è mai stato nè buono nè ottimo, era al momento del top dell forma un semplice mestierante, cosa che un giocatore d'impostazione non deve assolutamente essere.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Agosto 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Quello su cui non sono d accordo è che sia un cesso da sempre al pari di un Poli qualsiasi. Che oggi sia impresentabile è evidente, ma è stato un buon giocatore. Comunque brutte notizie per il Milan che non può contare su di lui e dunque ci sorbiremo un intero anno di De Jong



che sia stato bravo poco importa e ho forti dubbi su questo, quello che conta è il presente e adesso fa schifo. è stato spacciato come nuovo Pirlo da quel incapace di Galliani solo per pomparlo e fare credere ai tifosi che è stato un super acquisto. Per di più sta disonorando la fascia da capitano. Quel che mi da ancora più fastidio è il fatto che sia un raccomandato di Galliani, dunque quasi intoccabile. scommetto che pur facendo una stagione negativa, il nostro caro Galliani gli rinnoverà il contratto con tanto di aumento! Poi leggere in giro che è fuori forma.. oh ma per fare un passaggio o un lancio mica hai bisogno di essere al top.. i piedi gli hai o non gli hai... lui non gli ha.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Agosto 2015)

Il suo è veramente un caso strano. Tutti i tifosi, sia delle squadre in cui ha giocato, che avversari, lo odiano e lo considerano un giocatore mediocre e ipervalutato.
Per gli addetti ai lavori, per la società Milan, e forse anche per il suo allenatore, è un intoccabile. 
Non riesco a spiegarmelo.


----------



## HyenaSmith (13 Agosto 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Il suo è veramente un caso strano. Tutti i tifosi, sia delle squadre in cui ha giocato, che avversari, lo odiano e lo considerano un giocatore mediocre e ipervalutato.
> Per gli addetti ai lavori, per la società Milan, e forse anche per il suo allenatore, è un intoccabile.
> Non riesco a spiegarmelo.



A me sembra che Mihajlovi l'abbia inquadrato abbastanza bene, spero giochi il meno possibile quest'anno e che l'anno prossimo lo si venda.

Piccola curiosità: andate a vedere su transfermarkt quanto è sceso il suo valore xD


----------



## Davidinho22 (13 Agosto 2015)

questo qui non è nemmeno da MLS, mi ha fatto incavolare più lui in 45 min che Inzaghi in un anno, e ho detto tutto


----------



## Aron (13 Agosto 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Esatto. E' stato un ottimo giocatore ma purtroppo dà proprio l'impressione di essere un giocatore completamente FINITO fisicamente e mentalmente. Si vede quando un giocatore non è piu in grado di giocare ad alti livelli e mi pare proprio il suo caso.



Non c'è altro da aggiungere, se non che sia difficile cederlo per l'ingaggio che prende.


----------



## DannySa (13 Agosto 2015)

Montolivo ha fatto un buon europeo 3 anni fa e da quell'Europeo ha avuto la spinta per fare una stagione decente l'anno dopo nel Milan, niente di eccezionale però era un giocatore fondamentale per quella squadraccia, oltre a questo non è più tornato a livelli accettabili, nemmeno paragonabili ai primi mesi al Milan.
Certo se questo qui si mette a giocare in pantofole e riceve la fascia da capitano non vedo con quale grinta o voglia di vincere potesse giocare in questi anni, è un mozzarellone che ha perso quel poco smalto che aveva fino a qualche anno fa, inutile girarci attorno ormai Montolivo è una riserva, costosa e dannosa.
La cosa più ridicola è che pur avendo dei piedi migliori di quelli dei suoi colleghi riesce ad andare in difficoltà praticamente sempre, si vede un Poli che lotta e non combina nulla e Riccardino che passeggia con la lingua di fuori perdendo tutti i palloni che arrivano dalle sue parti, penso sia la peggior coppia di giocatori imbambolati che si sia mai vista a certi livelli.
Credo che Sinisa se ne sia accorto, Montolivo deve cedere il passo e se arriva Witsel giocherà le briciole, per fortuna.


----------



## devils milano (13 Agosto 2015)

giocatore insopportabile...nemmeno con un pellegrinaggio a Lourdes / Fatima / Medjugorie riuscirebbe a miracolarlo che un centrocampista centrale che si crede regista il pallone lo deve lanciare in avanti...ma ormai che ci vogliamo fare, sempre lento,si fa anticipare da chiunque..i passaggi sono sempre di lato o indietro..ed è pure capitano..non ho piu parole


----------



## hiei87 (13 Agosto 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> A me sembra che Mihajlovi l'abbia inquadrato abbastanza bene, spero giochi il meno possibile quest'anno e che l'anno prossimo lo si venda.
> 
> Piccola curiosità: andate a vedere su transfermarkt quanto è sceso il suo valore xD



Io sono convinto che Mihajlovic non lo vorrebbe vedere neanche in cartolina, però alla fine giocherà per forza di cose.
E' capitano, è il cocco di galliani, e gli ultimi 2 allenatori ha contribuito pesantemente a farli fuori....
Comunque raramente si è visto un giocatore così sopravalutato. Se la fa sotto persino per tirare un rigore nel trofeo Tim....


----------



## Corpsegrinder (13 Agosto 2015)

State tranquilli,dai. Alla fine,Mihajlovic lo ha sempre schierato nella "squadra B",e Galliani -che di solito parla sempre di "nuovo acquisto" quando commenta il ritorno di un giocatore da un brutto infortunio- non lo ha nominato una mezza volta,per tutta l'estate. Non è mai stato provato insieme a De Jong,e il suo contratto è in scadenza.

Insomma,farlo passare per uno che è l'equivalente di Totti nello spogliatoio della Roma mi pare eccessivo. Se non si sveglia farà tanta,tantissima panchina.

Poi oh,in questo ambiente non si guarda in faccia nessuno. Anche Bonera e Pazzini sembravano i due amici fraterni di Galliani,eppure alla prima occasione utile sono stati cacciati a calci nel sedere.


----------



## HyenaSmith (13 Agosto 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Io sono convinto che Mihajlovic non lo vorrebbe vedere neanche in cartolina, però alla fine giocherà per forza di cose.
> E' capitano, è il cocco di galliani, e gli ultimi 2 allenatori ha contribuito pesantemente a farli fuori....
> Comunque raramente si è visto un giocatore così sopravalutato. Se la fa sotto persino per tirare un rigore nel trofeo Tim....



Sempre detto, giocatore italiano più sopravvalutato degli ultimi anni.


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Agosto 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> State tranquilli,dai. Alla fine,Mihajlovic lo ha sempre schierato nella "squadra B",e Galliani -che di solito parla sempre di "nuovo acquisto" quando commenta il ritorno di un giocatore da un brutto infortunio- non lo ha nominato una mezza volta,per tutta l'estate. Non è mai stato provato insieme a De Jong,e il suo contratto è in scadenza.
> 
> Insomma,farlo passare per uno che è l'equivalente di Totti nello spogliatoio della Roma mi pare eccessivo. Se non si sveglia farà tanta,tantissima panchina.
> 
> Poi oh,in questo ambiente non si guarda in faccia nessuno. Anche Bonera e Pazzini sembravano i due amici fraterni di Galliani,eppure alla prima occasione utile sono stati cacciati a calci nel sedere.



Esatto o lui o de Jong. E non c'è manco da discutere su chi ricadrà la scelta di Miha


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Agosto 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> State tranquilli,dai. Alla fine,Mihajlovic lo ha sempre schierato nella "squadra B",e Galliani -che di solito parla sempre di "nuovo acquisto" quando commenta il ritorno di un giocatore da un brutto infortunio- non lo ha nominato una mezza volta,per tutta l'estate. Non è mai stato provato insieme a De Jong,e il suo contratto è in scadenza.
> 
> Insomma,farlo passare per uno che è l'equivalente di Totti nello spogliatoio della Roma mi pare eccessivo. Se non si sveglia farà tanta,tantissima panchina.
> 
> Poi oh,in questo ambiente non si guarda in faccia nessuno. Anche Bonera e Pazzini sembravano i due amici fraterni di Galliani,eppure alla prima occasione utile sono stati cacciati a calci nel sedere.



boh, essendo capitano uno può pensare che la sua presenza in campo sia quasi "necessaria", però ricordo che anche ambrosini lo era, ma l'ultimo anno giocò poco, tant'è che quell'anno era praticamente abbiati il capitano. 

speriamo che sloggi il prima possibile.


----------



## danyrossonera (13 Agosto 2015)

Era ora che uno lo considera per quello che è realmente cioè una nullità, montato dai media e basta.
Ancora pochi mesi e non sara piu affare nostro.


----------



## 13-33 (13 Agosto 2015)

danyrossonera ha scritto:


> Era ora che uno lo considera per quello che è realmente cioè una nullità, montato dai media e basta.
> Ancora pochi mesi e non sara piu affare nostro.


Purtroppo sei troppo ottimisto sono sicuro che Galliani lui fara il rinnovo.


----------



## wildfrank (13 Agosto 2015)

Montol'ovo....


----------



## danykz (13 Agosto 2015)

Questo essere, oltre che perdere 300 palloni al secondo, gioca a memoria!! Butta la palla nella zona dove pensa che ci sia qualcuno! Ma cacchio guarda i movimenti!!! Cosa cavolo butti palloni a casaccio!


----------



## Davidinho22 (13 Agosto 2015)

e il fatto che sia vergognosamente il nostro capitano rende tutto più difficile, quando ci libereremo di lui!?!?!


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Agosto 2015)

Non è normale augurare il peggio al proprio giocatore pensare "speriamo che si rompa ecc" però non se ne può più, poi va beh vedere la fascia di capitano  piuttosto la metto su Bacca.


----------



## O Animal (13 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Non è normale augurare il peggio al proprio giocatore pensare "speriamo che si rompa ecc" però non se ne può più, poi va beh vedere la fascia di capitano  piuttosto la metto su Bacca.



Ah se è per quello pur di togliergliela la appenderei ad un albero e giocherei senza capitano per tutta la stagione..


----------



## davoreb (13 Agosto 2015)

Secondo me Sinisa lo ha già silurato, non è mai parte della formazione titolare e gioca nel ruolo di De Jong.

Chiaramente non è più un giocatore di calcio, per fortuna che questo è l'ultimo anno di contratto.


----------



## Milanoide (14 Agosto 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Secondo me Sinisa lo ha già silurato, non è mai parte della formazione titolare e gioca nel ruolo di De Jong.
> 
> Chiaramente non è più un giocatore di calcio, per fortuna che questo è l'ultimo anno di contratto.



Forse Sinisa non lo ha ancora silurato, ma gli sta facendo capire quale sia il suo destino se non si dà una mossa.
Lui lo ha capito e nel triangolare si sono visti segnali di risveglio. Comincia a metterci la gamba ed a tirare da fuori.
Se torna ad un livello decente tanto di guadagnato, poi tra un anno bisognerà pensare per bene a cosa fare.


----------



## Renegade (14 Agosto 2015)

Non è una mezzala. Non ha il passo, non ha il dinamismo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Secondo me Sinisa lo ha già silurato, non è mai parte della formazione titolare e *gioca nel ruolo di De Jong*.
> 
> Chiaramente non è più un giocatore di calcio, per fortuna che questo è l'ultimo anno di contratto.


This, quando non gioca De Jong davanti alla difesa ci mette Motolivo. Questo vuol dire che che c'è ancora spazio per un acquisto, a sinistra per la precisione, con Bertolacci a destra ed uno tra Bonaventura ed Honda sulla trequarti.


----------



## Aron (14 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non è una mezzala. Non ha il passo, non ha il dinamismo.



Purtroppo sembra proprio un giocatore finito per la Serie A.
Se tornasse all'Atalanta sarebbe riserva di Cigarini, il che dice tutto.


----------



## Hammer (14 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non è un *calciatore*. Non ha il passo, non ha il dinamismo.



Fixed


----------



## franck3211 (14 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> This, quando non gioca De Jong davanti alla difesa ci mette Motolivo. Questo vuol dire che che c'è ancora spazio per un acquisto, a sinistra per la precisione, con Bertolacci a destra ed uno tra Bonaventura ed Honda sulla trequarti.


soriano


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> soriano


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Agosto 2015)

Peccato ma a questo punto sembra piu bollito di Alex


----------



## Aron (24 Agosto 2015)

Senza metterla come news: a QSVS hanno detto che Allegri abbia chiesto a Marotta di prendere Montolivo.
Speriamo sia vero e ringraziamo Allegri.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Agosto 2015)

Ieri sembrava molto divertito, il Capitano


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2015)

Lascia libera la fascia per lo svedese  come on Monto


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Agosto 2015)

Il più odiato della rosa (quella fascia di capitano resterà una grave vergogna) ma mai nella vita non può trovare spazio col quintetto de jong poli Nocerino kucka Bertolacci. Mai nella vita. Se Mihajlovic non è scemo lo sta tenendo fuori solo perché fisicamente impresentabile come ha detto [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Il più odiato della rosa (quella fascia di capitano resterà una grave vergogna) ma mai nella vita non può trovare spazio col quintetto de jong poli Nocerino kucka Bertolacci. Mai nella vita. Se Mihajlovic non è scemo lo sta tenendo fuori solo perché fisicamente impresentabile come ha detto [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]



Sono d'accordo. E' scarso e non lo sopporto, ma data la mediocrità generale a centrocampo DEVE giocare...


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Agosto 2015)

Almeno con un 60% di condizione atletica sarebbe titolare fisso a centrocampo, il problema è che non arriva neppure a un 30%


----------



## Kaw (29 Agosto 2015)

Non esiste che faccia peggio di quanto abbia fatto De Jong stasera.


----------



## bmb (29 Agosto 2015)

Troverà spazio ma in questo momento la sua condizione fisica è imbarazzante.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Agosto 2015)

Spero che durante la sosta lavori molto sulla tenuta fisica perché se davvero non arriva nessuno diventa pressoché indispensabile purtroppo.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2015)

Kucka si è rivelato molto più utile.
Se davvero arriva Witsel il centrocampo è fatto, e lui, né De Jong, devono farne parte.
Serve ritmo e intensità. Lui non ha nulla.


----------



## Nicco (30 Agosto 2015)

E' palese che Miha lo odi da Firenze.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Settembre 2015)

Aridateme Pirlo in pensione


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Settembre 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> E' palese che Miha lo odi da Firenze.



Credo che oggi abbiamo visto perché non lo consideri minimamente

Non capisco se è scazzato o è totalmente finito


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2015)

Ma come fa ad essere così "molle"? Ma si allena? Come può essere così fiacco?


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Settembre 2015)

eh ma mettetelo davanti la difesa al posto di de iong, vedrete ke regista ke avremo in casa xddddddddddd

Scarso come la melma, come si fa a considerarlo calciatore io non lo so


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Settembre 2015)

Questo fatica a giocare anche contro squadre di Lega Pro. Giocatore scandaloso.


----------



## Aron (3 Settembre 2015)

Non ha più motivazioni al Milan, ma fisicamente non è nemmeno in grado di reggere la Serie A. 
Poco tempo fa avevo detto che la sua dimensione può essere la MLS, e continuo a pensarlo.


----------



## Jino (3 Settembre 2015)

Oggi se avete visto la partita capite BENISSIMO cosa intendo da settimane quando dico che ad oggi è impossibile soffi il posto a De Jong, atleticamente è completamente fritto ragazzi.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Settembre 2015)

meglio montolivo che de jong (cit.) mado, ma quanto è scarso il capitone???? non si regge in piedi.


----------



## admin (3 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non ha più motivazioni al Milan, ma fisicamente non è nemmeno in grado di reggere la Serie A.
> Poco tempo fa avevo detto che la sua dimensione può essere la MLS, e continuo a pensarlo.



E che ci fanno in Usa con Montolivo?

Al massimo gli mettono una parrucca in testa, due pon pon alle mani, e lo mandano ad intrattenere il pubblico.


----------



## 13-33 (3 Settembre 2015)

Su raggazzi ho visto grande qualita bel pallegio geometria un bel regista


----------



## Davidinho22 (4 Settembre 2015)

Mammamia e il bello è che questo essere ha pure il coraggio di parlare e lamentarsi... Che scempio quella fascia di capitano, letteralmente stuprata


----------



## Love (4 Settembre 2015)

ma com'è che non è mai in forma questo...bah..


----------



## 2515 (4 Settembre 2015)

Secondo me questo soffre pure di eiaculazione precoce, perché di certo a letto con la moglie dopo 5 minuti non ha più la forza di muoversi. È un catorcio ambulante.


----------



## Albijol (4 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non ha più motivazioni al Milan, ma fisicamente non è nemmeno in grado di reggere la Serie A.
> Poco tempo fa avevo detto che la sua dimensione può essere la MLS, e continuo a pensarlo.



La Mls è scarsa ma si corre eh


----------



## martinmilan (4 Settembre 2015)

boh...davvero spompato di natura...mi sta deludendo moltissimo..


----------



## 666psycho (4 Settembre 2015)

ex giocatore.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E che ci fanno in Usa con Montolivo?
> 
> Al massimo gli mettono una parrucca in testa, due pon pon alle mani, e lo mandano ad intrattenere il pubblico.


Si sono caricati Donadel, non vedo perché non dovrebbero sobbarcarsi anche Tontolivo.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (4 Settembre 2015)

vattene in usa, almeno lì è pieno di centri estetici pure per uomini... vai vai a rasarti tutto e a farti bello liscio come un bimbo... metrosexual dei miei stivali, meno apparenza e più sostanza lazzarone


----------



## Maximo (4 Settembre 2015)

L'unica nota positiva di Montolivo è il contratto in scadenza nel 2016


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2015)

Maximo ha scritto:


> L'unica nota positiva di Montolivo è il contratto in scadenza nel 2016


Meno male va, almeno ci libereremo di 'sta piaga.


----------



## 13-33 (4 Settembre 2015)

Con Galliani il rinnovo e scontato purtroppo.


----------



## Aron (5 Settembre 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La Mls è scarsa ma si corre eh



Sopperirebbe alla corsa con la tecnica.
L'MLS è scarsissima.


----------



## Davidinho22 (5 Settembre 2015)

E c'era pure chi l'anno scorso (inzaghi) lo aspettava dall'infortunio come il salvatore della patria  saremmo retrocessi con st'ameba in campo


----------



## Julian Ross (5 Settembre 2015)

Giocatore finito da due anni ormai. 
Stipendio scandaloso, carisma sottoterra, lentezza inconcepibile ed errori tecnici in quantità. 

Il capitano più vergognoso della nostra storia.


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Settembre 2015)

Una squallida serpe.
Il Male assoluto dello spogliatoio del Milan.


----------



## Ba Matte (5 Settembre 2015)

Mi dà di tipo viscido e piangina, Ranocchia all'Inter è senza carisma ma sembra un bravo ragazzo ma questo qui è la serpe in seno.


----------



## Jino (5 Settembre 2015)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Con Galliani il rinnovo e scontato purtroppo.



Dipende da quanto giocherà nei prossimi mesi, Sinisa non mi pare uno che possa scendere a compromessi o accordi perchè Galliani glielo chiede. 

Una cosa è certa, con gli europei la prossima estate di sicuro Montolivo non ci sta a fare panchina tutta la stagione, se non gioca è capace di chiedere la cessione a gennaio. Anche se prima è molto probabile faccia pressione su Galliani, in stile Abate sotto la gestione Seedorf. Anche se ripeto, Sinisa non mi sembra il tipo da cedere, ecco perchè la cessione di Montolivo a gennaio se non si riprende prima non è affatto una possibilità poi cosi remota.


----------



## raducioiu (5 Settembre 2015)

> Sopperirebbe alla corsa con la tecnica.
> L'MLS è scarsissima.



Che tecnica?


----------



## Jaqen (5 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sopperirebbe alla corsa con la tecnica.
> L'MLS è scarsissima.



Tecnica? Montolivo? Tecnica?


----------



## Davidinho22 (5 Settembre 2015)

aaaah che bello, nuovo giorno e motivi in più per insultare questo ameba! chissà quando anche lui inizierà a sbottare e frignare come una femminuccia... lo aspetto, chissà che frase viscida proferirà o chi manderà avanti sono estremamente curioso


----------



## Morghot (5 Settembre 2015)

.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Settembre 2015)

Indegno. Via dal Milan.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Settembre 2015)

Ricordo quando non era ancora un giocatore del Milan. Tutte le estati ce lo accostavano. Tutte le estati pregavo qualsiasi divinità esistente e non perchè non venisse al Milan. Quanto avevo ragione...
Sapevo fosse scarso, sapevo fosse una femminuccia fuori dal campo, ma non credevo ci avrebbe rovinato fino a questo punto..
La colpa comunque è sempre del solito che, non solo lo ha portato al Milan, ma ne ha fatto il capitano e il suo cocco personale. Se per la società i giocatori valessero tutti allo stesso modo, certi personaggi non potrebbero permettersi atteggiamenti come quelli che stanno tenendo negli ultimi anni.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Settembre 2015)

Dopo anni io non ho capito ancora cosa ha fatto Montolivo per meritare la fascia di capitano


----------



## Renegade (7 Settembre 2015)

Ma vi dà proprio così tanto la sensazione di viscido?


----------



## martinmilan (7 Settembre 2015)

io sinceramemte credo poco alla storia che montolivo abate e poli abbiano cacciato seedorf...ma molti ne sono convintissimi..


----------



## bmb (8 Settembre 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> io sinceramemte credo poco alla storia che montolivo abate e poli abbiano cacciato seedorf...ma molti ne sono convintissimi..



In 3 non hanno un terzo del carisma di Clarence. Balla clamorosa.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma vi dà proprio così tanto la sensazione di viscido?



uno dei giocatori più sopravvalutati della storia...scarso e pagato come un top...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> In 3 non hanno un terzo del carisma di Clarence. Balla clamorosa.


Sono dinamiche che non conosceremo mai ma non è impossibile, non si tratta di imporsi su Seedorf, cosa che non gli sarebbe mai riuscita ma di influenzare il Gallo che è un incompetente patentato, il quale poi avrebbe fatto fuori Seedorf. La personalità non c'entrerebbe nulla.


----------



## sballotello (8 Settembre 2015)

altra panca in vista, 3 su 3


----------



## 13-33 (8 Settembre 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> io sinceramemte credo poco alla storia che montolivo abate e poli abbiano cacciato seedorf...ma molti ne sono convintissimi..


Chi e andato ad Arcore ??? Va a guadare le sue dichiarazzioni !!!


----------



## 13-33 (8 Settembre 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> altra panca in vista, 3 su 3


Spero nel all-in 38 su 38


----------



## Black (8 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma vi dà proprio così tanto la sensazione di viscido?



a me si. Viscido, lento, scarso e sopravvalutato. Pur di vederlo andar via sarei quasi disposto a far tornare Emanuelson...


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Settembre 2015)

Bravo, ha sbagliato solo un passaggio. Sta facendo bene.


----------



## O Animal (13 Settembre 2015)

Bravo, ha perso solo Guarin sull'1 a 0... Eh ma davanti alla difesa di vuole uno tecnico...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Settembre 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Bravo, ha perso solo Guarin sull'1 a 0... Eh ma davanti alla difesa di vuole uno tecnico...



Tutta squadra sbilanciata in avanti perché l'Inter voleva prendere gol, Guarin era avanti già 5 metri

Non c'è bisogno di criticarlo ogni volta secondo me, oggi ha giocato bene 60-65 minuti poi ha perso il passo e ceduto la regia a Bonaventura.. E si è vista una differenza abissale in negativo

Deve giocare purtroppo, l'alternativa è De Jong che oggi ci avrebbe fatto perdere molto più che 1-0


----------



## Hammer (13 Settembre 2015)

Ha giocato bene. Mi auguro continui di questo passo e ritrovi la forma ideale.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Settembre 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Bravo, ha perso solo Guarin sull'1 a 0... Eh ma davanti alla difesa di vuole uno tecnico...



E' un caso che la prestazione migliore (a detta di buona parte degli utenti, almeno leggendo il topic della partita) sia stata senza De Jong ?


----------



## O Animal (13 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' un caso che la prestazione migliore (a detta di buona parte degli utenti, almeno leggendo il topic della partita) sia stata senza De Jong ?



Ma il calcio si gioca in 11 o è come il tennis? È veramente un fenomeno de Jong che riesce a condizionare 10 giocatori...

Montolivo ha giocato un buon primo tempo ma nel secondo tempo è stato una sciagura... Che Guarin gli fosse 5 metri avanti non credo sia una scusante dato che era lui a doverlo marcare...


----------



## danjr (13 Settembre 2015)

Oggi ha giocato bene dai, bisogna essere onesti


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Settembre 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ma il calcio si gioca in 11 o è come il tennis? È veramente un fenomeno de Jong che riesce a condizionare 10 giocatori...
> 
> Montolivo ha giocato un buon primo tempo ma nel secondo tempo è stato una sciagura... Che Guarin gli fosse 5 metri avanti non credo sia una scusante dato che era lui a doverlo marcare...



Nell'occasione del gol se è per questo De Sciglio è rimasto tagliato in mezzo come un pollo, Abate è rimasto sulla bandierina e Kucka non so dov'era. Un'azione partita dal loro portiere ed è colpa di uno solo, vabbè...


----------



## pazzomania (13 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' un caso che la prestazione migliore (a detta di buona parte degli utenti, almeno leggendo il topic della partita) sia stata senza De Jong ?


No.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Settembre 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ma il calcio si gioca in 11 o è come il tennis? È veramente un fenomeno de Jong che riesce a condizionare 10 giocatori...
> 
> Montolivo ha giocato un buon primo tempo ma nel secondo tempo è stato una sciagura... Che Guarin gli fosse 5 metri avanti non credo sia una scusante dato che era lui a doverlo marcare...



Quando sei una squadra forte no, ma siccome già facciamo una dannata fatica quasi sempre, un giocatore come De Jong in un ruolo cosi cruciale, è deleterio per tutto il resto della squadra.


----------



## O Animal (13 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Nell'occasione del gol se è per questo De Sciglio è rimasto tagliato in mezzo come un pollo, Abate è rimasto sulla bandierina e Kucka non so dov'era. Un'azione partita dal loro portiere ed è colpa di uno solo, vabbè...



De Sciglio tagliato ma era sulla fascia, Abate era terzino destro e Kucka interno destro mentre Guarin è entrato sul centro sinistra nella voragine lasciata da sonnolivo che dal 50esimo è stato il solito morto in campo... Potevano rimediare anche i centrali eh ma scoperti come con lui non lo siamo mai stati.. Nemmeno ai primi tempi di Pirlo davanti alla difesa...

Guardavo gli odiosi numerini e come volevasi dimostrare dal 50esimo siamo andati a spasso col morto..


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Settembre 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> De Sciglio tagliato ma era sulla fascia, Abate era terzino destro e Kucka interno destro mentre Guarin è entrato sul centro sinistra nella voragine lasciata da sonnolivo che dal 50esimo è stato il solito morto in campo... Potevano rimediare anche i centrali eh ma scoperti come con lui non lo siamo mai stati.. Nemmeno ai primi tempi di Pirlo davanti alla difesa...
> 
> Guardavo gli odiosi numerini e come volevasi dimostrare dal 50esimo siamo andati a spasso col morto..



Nel gol dell'Empoli non mi pare De Jong abbia fatto un figurone, manco contro la Fiore, ogni azione arrivavano al limite.


----------



## Aron (13 Settembre 2015)

Partita decente, da sei in pagella.


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Settembre 2015)

La dimostrazione vivente di come davanti alla difesa bisogna avere un regista tecnico. Montolivo è scarso, è pure un cesso umano, stasera ha giocato decentemente e si è visto un netto miglioramento. Che rimpianto.....Se solo avessimo preso uno veramente bravo da piazzar li....Galliani maledetto.


----------



## The P (13 Settembre 2015)

Non sarò niente di che, ma rispetto a De Jong è un upgrade. Ha dato molto più equilibrio alla squadra e abbiamo fatto meno retropassaggi. Con l'olandese in quella posizione nessuno sa che fare con la palla, sembra quasi una patata bollente.


----------



## O Animal (13 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Nel gol dell'Empoli non mi pare De Jong abbia fatto un figurone, manco contro la Fiore, ogni azione arrivavano al limite.



Tutti e 2 hanno fatto partite da 6.. L'errore sta nel metterli uno contro l'altro.. Sono due giocatori totalmente diversi che dovrebbero essere fatti giocare assieme... Montolivo ha la "visione" che de Jong non ha e de Jong ha la stamina e le balls che Montolivo non ha...

Dovremmo trovare un allenatore che plasma la squadra secondo le caratteristiche dei giocatori e non del suo credo e che gli faccia giocare tutti e due... In questo modo de Jong darebbe la protezione e Montolivo giocherebbe meno legato e magari in 4/5 partite ritroverebbe una condizione accettabile...

Ma invece andremo avanti con questa pantomima tutta la stagione..

Ps: giocare con l'Inter non è come giocare con l'Empoli... L'Inter gioca molto più lunga e da più spazio alla manovra degli avversari... L'Empoli era ben più corto e pressante..


----------



## Jino (13 Settembre 2015)

Sessanta minuti buoni, dopodichè completamente sparito. Diciamo un tempo, il primo bene. Poi cambiarlo era doveroso.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Settembre 2015)

A mio avviso, per quanto si possa odiare Montolivo (io lo odio con tutto me stesso), dire che ha giocato male significa essere quasi in malafede IMHO.


----------



## JohnShepard (13 Settembre 2015)

Spero che mantenga una buona forma e non si infortuni per tutta la stagione. Purtroppo è l'unico che fa girare palla in quel cesso di centrocampo, è fondamentale


----------



## 13-33 (13 Settembre 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> A mio avviso, per quanto si possa odiare Montolivo (io lo odio con tutto me stesso), dire che ha giocato male significa essere quasi in malafede IMHO.


Vero poi nel secondo tempo e sparito ma la prima ora e stata positiva.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2015)

Finalmente una partita decente.


----------



## Ian.moone (14 Settembre 2015)

Ha giocato benissimo
Ma il derby non fa testo, hanno sempre tutti motivazioni a palla.
Bisogna vedere nelle altre partite
È questo vale per chiunque


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Settembre 2015)

Ha giocato bene finchè c'è stato movimento senza palla.

Come ogni regista e ogni giocatore in generale di ogni squadra sul pianeta terra.


----------



## Dany20 (14 Settembre 2015)

Ottima prova di Monto. Ha girato molto bene la palla e ottima prova anche in difesa.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Settembre 2015)

Buonissima partita, mi ha sorpreso. Non ha perso palloni, sempre lucido, rapido nel far ripartire l'azione. Speriamo non sia un fuoco di paglia. Deve fare altre 35 partite così. Soltanto a quel punto potrei immaginare di rinnovargli il contratto a cifre inferiori.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (14 Settembre 2015)

Lo odio, ma ha confermato che in questa rosa deve essere titolare fisso.


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Settembre 2015)

Come avevo previsto e' un giocatore di calcio, a differenza di De Jong


----------



## 666psycho (14 Settembre 2015)

sul gol di Guarin lo ritengo un po colpevole... non rincorre l'avversario...


----------



## pazzomania (14 Settembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> sul gol di Guarin lo ritengo un po colpevole... non rincorre l'avversario...



Li è subentrata un pò la sfortuna però, nell' unico errore suo e di Romagnoli abbiamo beccato il gol.


----------



## Davidinho22 (14 Settembre 2015)

il problema che mi pongo è che la sua prestazione è figlia di una pressione non eccessiva da parte dell'inter, ogni qualvolta che questo qui viene messo sotto pressione non capisce più nulla, le piccole squadre lo sanno e vanno sempre a pressare il playmaker... vedremo in avanti. Detto ciò è stato miracolosamente uno dei migliori in campo, ma io non lo posso comunque vedere e un suo rinnovo sarebbe l'ennesima pietra tombale, va bene tamponare le nostre lacune difensive ma perseverare è diabolico


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Settembre 2015)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> *il problema che mi pongo è che la sua prestazione è figlia di una pressione non eccessiva da parte dell'inter, ogni qualvolta che questo qui viene messo sotto pressione non capisce più nulla, le piccole squadre lo sanno e vanno sempre a pressare il playmaker...* vedremo in avanti. Detto ciò è stato miracolosamente uno dei migliori in campo, ma io non lo posso comunque vedere e un suo rinnovo sarebbe l'ennesima pietra tombale, va bene tamponare le nostre lacune difensive ma perseverare è diabolico


Infatti questo non lo rende un grande regista, però di fatto è l'unico che abbiamo in rosa e deve giocare lui in quella posizione, perché con Montolivo un po' di gioco si è visto ma sparirà presto se tornerà De Jong davanti alla difesa.


----------



## Crox93 (14 Settembre 2015)

Ieri sera molto bene,ma ha tanto da fare prima di riguadagnarsi un minimo di fiducia. Ma tanto...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (19 Settembre 2015)

benino...però pure lui dura un ora al max...c'è anche da dire però che con lui si è finalmente rivisto giocare a calcio...con il nano olandese era un abominio...


----------



## The Ripper (19 Settembre 2015)

fa il compitino, ma meglio dello scarpone oranje


----------



## davoreb (19 Settembre 2015)

Discreto oggi ma serve altro.


----------



## Aron (19 Settembre 2015)

Meglio di De Jong. Ma non c'è altro.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Settembre 2015)

Toh, in regia metti lui al posto di De Jong e la squadra comincia ad avere senso, quantomeno riusciamo ad iniziare l'azione eludendo il pressing avversario, a differenza di quello che succede quando in campo c'è De Jong. Bene così anche se fisicamente dura poco.


----------



## Jaqen (20 Settembre 2015)

Sono convinto che non sia Montolivo che ci stia facendo fare il miglioramento, ma solo Kucka


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Settembre 2015)

Bravo Ricky


----------



## gabuz (20 Settembre 2015)

Ovviamente la prestazione è sufficiente, ma per il Milan in quel ruolo mi aspetto altro. Vorrei un giocatore che sappia verticalizzare e che sappia giocare con entrambi i piedi.


----------



## Love (20 Settembre 2015)

per adesso meglio lui che de jong assolutamente...


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (20 Settembre 2015)

Bentornato capitano


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2015)

Ma solo a me sembra dimagrito di ALMENO 5 chili? Ha la faccia da morto proprio


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (22 Settembre 2015)

signore ti prego fa che resista...giocando normalmente fa girare mille volte meglio dell'olandese...


----------



## Gas (22 Settembre 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> signore ti prego fa che resista...giocando normalmente fa girare mille volte meglio dell'olandese...



Purtroppo... è vero.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Settembre 2015)

Bravo bravo bravo, tanto dopo calerà di certo ma per adesso è una marcia in più.


----------



## Hammer (22 Settembre 2015)

Mihajlovic l'ha svegliato, non so se con le bombe o cosa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Settembre 2015)

Se gli insulti gli fanno così bene, continuiamo


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Settembre 2015)

Beh, i dubbi sono sempre stati sul fisico, mai sul giocatore.

Almeno da parte mia, poi che possa essere un uomo piccolo è un altro conto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2015)

Solito problema, soffre di eiaculazione precoce


----------



## kolao95 (22 Settembre 2015)

Grande Monto, sa gestire il pallone benissimo. Bene.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Settembre 2015)

è scoppiato dopo un tempo. Calato lui, abbiamo sofferto per tutto il secondo tempo. Finchè c'è stato, abbiamo fatto bene.


----------



## 666psycho (22 Settembre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Solito problema, soffre di eiaculazione precoce


----------



## 666psycho (22 Settembre 2015)

devo ammettere che ha fatto un discreto primo tempo.. poi però è scoppiato.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Settembre 2015)

Colpevole su entrambi i gol avversari, soprattutto sul secondo dove molla l'uomo che marcava e va a doppiare (malissimo) quello dell'Udinese che ha fatto l'assist, ostacolando Romagnoli


----------



## Albijol (23 Settembre 2015)

Era matematico facesse un secondo tempo aberrante, non c'è niente da fare, è e rimarrà un mediocre. Detto questo deve giocare titolare fino a gennaio, quando si spera arriverà questo benedetto regista.


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2015)

Purtroppo ha sulle gambe sessanta minuti, ieri visto che aveva giocato quattro giorni prima nemmeno quelli. Finchè sta bene fa la sua figura, quando cala è un'assente in una posizione delicatissima.


----------



## The P (23 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Purtroppo ha sulle gambe sessanta minuti, ieri visto che aveva giocato quattro giorni prima nemmeno quelli. Finchè sta bene fa la sua figura, quando cala è un'assente in una posizione delicatissima.



Ieri nel primo tempo per me è stato il migliore dei nostri. E' vero, al momento dura 60 minuti, quindi dobbiamo avere un De Jong pronto a subentrare in caso di necessità.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Settembre 2015)

Bene nel primo tempo, aberrante nel secondo. Speriamo che duri fino a gennaio dove serve comprare un regista che corra anche, non sto scorfano


----------



## Aron (23 Settembre 2015)

Non li regge più i 90 minuti.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non li regge più i 90 minuti.



un problema mica da poco, perché ti costringe sempre ad un cambio forzato o a giocare con un giocatore in meno.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Settembre 2015)

Dopo 60 minuti scoppia e il gol di Badu lo prendiamo perché lui dormiva.
Detto ciò, la sua prestazione resta più che positiva, peccato non avere in rosa un regista in grado di sostituirlo o di giocare al posto suo con lui nel ruolo di buona riserva.


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non li regge più i 90 minuti.



Dopo oltre un anno in cui ha giocato poco e nulla è piuttosto fisiologica la cosa. Va un attimo gestito, è giusto giochi altrimenti non cresce di condizione, ma in alcuni momenti toglierlo è sacrosanto ad oggi.


----------



## Aron (23 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dopo oltre un anno in cui ha giocato poco e nulla è piuttosto fisiologica la cosa. Va un attimo gestito, è giusto giochi altrimenti non cresce di condizione, ma in alcuni momenti toglierlo è sacrosanto ad oggi.



Credo invece che non ce la faccia più, tra infortuni e calo fisiologico.
Buon per lui, e per noi, se avrà un'inaspettata ripresa.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Ieri nel primo tempo per me è stato il migliore dei nostri. E' vero, al momento dura 60 minuti, quindi dobbiamo avere un De Jong pronto a subentrare in caso di necessità.



Quest'anno andiamo d'accordo su molte cose.
Però nessuna squadra al mondo si può permettere di far giocare un giocatore che ti obbliga SEMPRE al cambio obbligato.
Per cui per ora possiamo anche tirare a campare così, ma a GENNAIO serve un giocatore in quel ruolo ASSOLUTAMENTE.
Fatico a vederci Witsel...


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dopo oltre un anno in cui ha giocato poco e nulla è piuttosto fisiologica la cosa. Va un attimo gestito, è giusto giochi altrimenti non cresce di condizione, ma in alcuni momenti toglierlo è sacrosanto ad oggi.



Per me non è fisiologico. Montolivo è sempre stato questo.
Anche nei suoi mitologici 5 mesi alla grande, giocava benissimo si e no 60 minuti. Solo che all'epoca *il calo si vedeva meno* perché avevamo il lavoro sporco di El Shaarawy e un Balotelli che segnava 1 gol a partita.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (23 Settembre 2015)

E' attualmente l'unico giocatore insostituibile della rosa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2015)

Prestazioni contraddittorie, perché da un lato ha fatto bene in regia ma dall'altro ha fatto male in copertura, perché ha praticamente causato due goal contro Inter(Guarìn)e Udinese(Badu), di cui uno costatoci un punto. In generale sono contento ma non può permettersi quest svarioni, deve tenere alta la concentrazione e quindi la posizione.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> E' attualmente l'unico giocatore insostituibile della rosa


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Prestazioni contraddittorie, perché da un lato ha fatto bene in regia ma dall'altro ha fatto male in copertura, perché ha praticamente causato due goal contro Inter(Guarìn)e Udinese(Badu), di cui uno costatoci un punto. In generale sono contento ma non può permettersi quest svarioni, deve tenere alta la concentrazione e quindi la posizione.


Purtroppo resta comunque il migliore che possa giocare in quella posizione, almeno per come la vedo io. Ma in fondo si sapeva che un acquisto in quella zona sarebbe servito...


----------



## kolao95 (23 Settembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


>



E ha ragione Dinastia.. Se togli Bacca o Luiz entra comunque Balotelli; togli Honda, metti Suso, non è che il livello cambi di chissà quanto.. Togli Montolivo, entra De Jong che è tutt'altro giocatore. Al momento Montolivo, Romagnoli e probabilmente pure Jack sono insostituibili.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E ha ragione Dinastia.. Se togli Bacca o Luiz entra comunque Balotelli; togli Honda, metti Suso, non è che il livello cambi di chissà quanto.. Togli Montolivo, entra De Jong che è tutt'altro giocatore. Al momento Montolivo, Romagnoli e probabilmente pure Jack sono insostituibili.



ma si, non sono d'accordo.. montolivo ne combina una a partita.. anche se ha fatto discretamente bene le ultime due, non lo considero insostituibile.. ma sono punti di vista.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (23 Settembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


>



Non ha sostituti nel suo ruolo.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Settembre 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Non ha sostituti nel suo ruolo.



vista cosi, ok.. ma non riesco a mettere insieme le due cose; Montovilo e insostituibile... mi da la nausea


----------



## Gas (24 Settembre 2015)

Mettendo da parte l'antipatia per il giocatore, purtroppo mi costa ammettere che ad oggi va schierato sempre. Si è visto nell'assist per il goal di Bonaventura che serve come il pane un centrocampista che verticalizzi un minimo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Settembre 2015)

Però ragazzi,per coerenza: se fai notare che De Jong non sa fare un passaggio,tutti ti dicono che è un mediano,e quindi da lui non puoi aspettarti neanche un passaggio in verticale di 10 metri,perché quello è compito dei suoi compagni di squadra.
Se Montolivo non difende bene,invece di dire "Eh,ma lui è un regista,dovrebbero difendere gli altri compagni di squadra" dite che è colpa sua.

Perché De Jong può fare solo una fase,mentre Montolivo deve farne tutte e due?

Che poi,Montolivo in fase di interdizione non è esattamente come Gattuso e ogni tanto si perde l'uomo,però insomma,non è nemmeno inutile. Contro l'Inter,per dire,tutti lo davano per spacciato,e invece si è fatto rispettare contro centrocampisti come Kondogbia e Melo. Io comunque mi tengo stretto Montolivo,con cui giochiamo a calcio,e pazienza se ogni tanto si perde l'uomo,piuttosto dell'Uomo Retropassaggio (che comunque non è un muro,e con lui in ogni caso i gol li prendiamo comunque,vedi contro Fiorentina ed Empoli).


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Settembre 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Però ragazzi,per coerenza: se fai notare che De Jong non sa fare un passaggio,tutti ti dicono che è un mediano,e quindi da lui non puoi aspettarti neanche un passaggio in verticale di 10 metri,perché quello è compito dei suoi compagni di squadra.
> Se Montolivo non difende bene,invece di dire "Eh,ma lui è un regista,dovrebbero difendere gli altri compagni di squadra" dite che è colpa sua.
> 
> Perché De Jong può fare solo una fase,mentre Montolivo deve farne tutte e due?
> ...



Montolivo è un discreto interditore. Se durasse 90' anzichè 60' o peggio, come ci aveva abituati ultimamente, ci risolverebbe parecchi problemi. Checchè se ne dica, quello davanti alla difesa è il suo ruolo, meglio in un 4-4-2. Purtroppo non ha nelle gambe la partita intera e, col nostro modulo, ci crea grossi problemi.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Settembre 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Però ragazzi,per coerenza: se fai notare che De Jong non sa fare un passaggio,tutti ti dicono che è un mediano,e quindi da lui non puoi aspettarti neanche un passaggio in verticale di 10 metri,perché quello è compito dei suoi compagni di squadra.
> Se Montolivo non difende bene,invece di dire "Eh,ma lui è un regista,dovrebbero difendere gli altri compagni di squadra" dite che è colpa sua.
> 
> Perché De Jong può fare solo una fase,mentre Montolivo deve farne tutte e due?
> ...



Straquoto.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Settembre 2015)

forse devo ammettere anche se non lo sopporto, che è il più adatto a giocare davanti alla difesa, ma ragazzi, se questo fa solo una stagione discreta il gallo gli rinnova il contratto per altri 5 anni... con tanto di fascia al braccio... e questo mi ucciderebbe definitivamente..


----------



## Kaladin85 (24 Settembre 2015)

Montolivo ha bisogno di gente intorno che corre con un minimo di criterio, dandogli alternative di passaggio, copertura e un po' di respiro.
Non per niente ha giocato bene con Kucka e Bonaventura e dovrebbe giocare bene anche con il Bertolacci visto al Genoa.
Non appena gli hanno messo a fianco de Jong che tatticamente è un caprone, qualche difficoltà in più l'ha subito avuta, soprattutto sul lungo periodo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Settembre 2015)

Nulla mi piace di più al mondo dell'essere smentito...ben venga un Montolivo formato vero regista se serve a vedere un Milan che gioca a calcio...nelle ultime tre partite ha giocato bene ed è innegabile che il livello del nostro gioco è salito..per me con Bertolacci e Kuckha dietro a Bonaventura magari vediamo un Milan capace di mettere insieme 7-8 passaggi..


----------



## davoreb (24 Settembre 2015)

Sta giocando bene finalmente ma per l'anno prossimo voglio vedere altro.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Settembre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Sta giocando bene finalmente ma per l'anno prossimo voglio vedere altro.



non esageriamo, gioca discretamente. Ma come dici tu, l'anno prossimo si deve puntare su altro. Il problema e che se fa una stagione discreta, come ho già detto, Galliani gli rinnova per altri 5 anni... Siamo messi bene insomma.


----------



## Pivellino (24 Settembre 2015)

Non sono un Montoloviano come qualcuno potrebbe pensare, solo che non ho mai capito come si potesse paragonare lui a De Jong. Era evidente che la strada per recuperare gioco passava attraverso il ritorno di Montolivo a centrocampo, e la simpatia o antipatia c'entrano poco. Bisogna andare oltre le influenze umorali per valutare un calciatore, un calciatore si deve giudicare in un contesto di squadra, di impostazione tecnica, e nel caso anche dai compagni di squadra.
Spesso ho sostenuto che la squadra dell'anno passato non era in grado di fornirci un minimo giudizio sui singoli, fanno eccezione quelli che giocano da soli, o un portiere, che comunque può esaltarsi anche quando si perde 4 a zero e la difesa fa ridere, o viceversa. Sicuramente Montolivo in quel ruolo è un giocatore che da il meglio con compagni adatti, che lo aiutano e lo completano. E ritengo sinceramente che De Jong non sia esattamente quello che serve a Montolivo. Il meglio di lui lo si è visto con De Jong in infermieria. E' poi bastato un Kutcka (o come di dice) a rigenerarlo.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (2 Ottobre 2015)

Deve giocare, a prescindere da ogni considerazione sul suo stato di forma e sulla sua bravura.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Ottobre 2015)

Tornato in Nazionale, mi fa piacere.


----------



## Albijol (4 Ottobre 2015)

Se la Gazzetta gli dà più di due in pagella è in malafede


----------



## Jino (5 Ottobre 2015)

Stasera (come le ultime uscite) imbarazzante a mio avviso. Si propone, cerca sempre di farsi dar palla. Apprezzabile. Ma tempi di gioco completamente sballati, tocca la palla troppe volte, giocate poco lineari. Se stai li e tecnicamente non fai la differenza allora tanto vale mettere De Jong che un minimo di filtro lo fa.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Imbarazzante, ha detto bene [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] . Gioca bene una gara, e poi fa vomitare per altre due-tre. E per fortuna che Conte lo ha convocato. Anche lui ne ha di problemi.
Ieri sera mi aspettavo il cambio con De Jong già dopo i primi 45.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Ottobre 2015)

In fase difensiva un disastro.. Andava in pressione con secondi e secondi di ritardo facendosi saltare come un birillo con semplici 1-2


----------



## smallball (5 Ottobre 2015)

sta infangando la fascia di capitano...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (5 Ottobre 2015)

lo odio.
non lo posso proprio vedere,peggio di poli a mio avviso ....oltre che inutile pure dannoso .E la cosa che mi fa più imbestialire è che non prendiamo mai nessuno di tecnico perche "abbiamo già montolivo come regista".
Non cito nemmeno pirlo,ma aquilani...quando l ho preferito a sto schifo di parametro zero,alla fine ce lo siamo cuccato perché il geometra non voleva esercitare il diritto di riscatto ,con conseguente ulteriore tassello per la perdita di uno scudetto e 4 anni di tontolivo capitano.


----------



## Aron (5 Ottobre 2015)

Lo dico da giugno. Non regge più i ritmi e la competitività della Serie A.


----------



## Aron (11 Ottobre 2015)

Che sviolinate sui giornali.

Sconforto.


----------



## admin (11 Ottobre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Che sviolinate sui giornali.
> 
> Sconforto.



Per ricevere tutte queste sviolinate dagli amici giornalisti bisogna pur dare qualcosa in cambio.

Si sa, dagli spogliatoi escono tanti spifferi...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per ricevere tutte queste sviolinate dagli amici giornalisti bisogna pur dare qualcosa in cambio.
> 
> Si sa, dagli spogliatoi escono tanti spifferi...



Questo sicuramente sta facendo più danni allo spogliatoio di quante ne abbiano fatte la "mela marcia" Davids o Balotelli...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Fa rimpiangere i ganesi...


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Oggi ha giocato bene imho, solo che sul finale era come al solito spompato.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Ottobre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Oggi ha giocato bene imho, solo che sul finale era come al solito spompato.



...non può essere il capitano del Milan.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...non può essere il capitano del Milan.



Altro discorso, per me oggi abbiamo fatto delle belle azioni ed è anche merito suo, nel primo tempo si è fatto vedere spesso.


----------



## Jaqen (18 Ottobre 2015)

Era meglio Essien. Muntari a confronto è un campione


----------



## danjr (18 Ottobre 2015)

Va be, si Montolivo si è ormai creato un luogo comune... A me oggi è piaciuto, l'unico insieme a Bonaventura e Bacca.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Ottobre 2015)

Avete detto bene, Montolivo è incensato dalla critica non perché faccia bene, ma perché è la moneta di scambio per tutte le informazioni che porta fuori dallo spogliatoio. Il capitano. 

Speriamo il perone ceda di nuovo


----------



## Jino (18 Ottobre 2015)

Io a memoria non ricordo un capitano del Milan meno leader di questo qui.


----------



## gabuz (18 Ottobre 2015)

Mi innervosisce


----------



## Jino (18 Ottobre 2015)

E meno male che per molti con De Jong fuori e Montolivo dentro si doveva giocare bene e far punti. Ma dove?!


----------



## The Ripper (22 Ottobre 2015)

Ricordiamoci però sempre che "Montolivo farà una grande stagione, me lo sento" (cit.)
Scusa [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION]


----------



## ed.vedder77 (22 Ottobre 2015)

continuare a dare fiducia a sto schifo di giocatore sta diventando una delle nostre condanne.
spero lo lascino partire a zero...cosa non scontata purtroppo...


----------



## Aron (22 Ottobre 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> continuare a dare fiducia a sto schifo di giocatore sta diventando una delle nostre condanne.
> spero lo lascino partire a zero...cosa non scontata purtroppo...



Finchè ci sarà Galliani ci sarà Montolivo.
Temo che non ce ne libereremmo perfino finendo in Serie B.
Un Milan in Serie B (che è tutt'altro che un'ipotesi da scartare vista la situazione caotica interna al club) continuerebbe ancora con Montolivo, De Jong, Zapata ecc.
Immaginabili le dichiarazioni di Galliani: "_straordinaria la lealtà di questi giocatori, che avrebbero potuto lasciarci e hanno deciso invece di restare in rossonero."_


Faccio pesante autocritica, perchè difendevo Montolivo ai tempi di Seedorf.
Seedorf avrà fatto degli errori (chiamiamoli errori di gioventù come allenatore emergente), ma Montolivo in quel periodo in cui si era preso la responsabilità di capeggiare il gruppo che si ribellò all'allenatore, si era preso anche la responsabilità di guidare questi giocatori a spingerli a dare il massimo nelle successive stagioni.

Invece Montolivo e la sua cricca si sono abituati all'anarchia e alla filosofia "scaricabarile". Non vogliono allenatori che gli dicano cosa si deve fare e se qualcosa non va la responsabilità è scaricata sul tecnico di turno.

Mi vergogno di averlo difeso.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (22 Ottobre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Finchè ci sarà Galliani ci sarà Montolivo.
> Temo che non ce ne libereremmo perfino finendo in Serie B.
> Un Milan in Serie B (che è tutt'altro che un'ipotesi da scartare vista la situazione caotica interna al club) continuerebbe ancora con Montolivo, De Jong, Zapata ecc.
> Immaginabili le dichiarazioni di Galliani: "_straordinaria la lealtà di questi giocatori, che avrebbero potuto lasciarci e hanno deciso invece di restare in rossonero."_
> ...



gli unici che si dovrebbero vergognare sono galliani e montolivo stesso.Spero che a fine stagione questo binomio da incubo possa finire.


----------



## Jino (22 Ottobre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci però sempre che "Montolivo farà una grande stagione, me lo sento" (cit.)
> Scusa @Jino



Ma infatti io l'avevo detto, Montolivo nel complesso (a maggio si tirano le somme) farà una stagione positiva, perchè dopo annate brutte è naturale anche solo da un punto di vista motivazionale farlo. Resto convinto che a maggio Montolivo avrà fatto una stagione positiva.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (22 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma infatti io l'avevo detto, Montolivo nel complesso (a maggio si tirano le somme) farà una stagione positiva, perchè dopo annate brutte è naturale anche solo da un punto di vista motivazionale farlo. Resto convinto che a maggio Montolivo avrà fatto una stagione positiva.



credo più a Vanna Marchi che a montolivo. Motivazioni?non credo che in lui cambi qualcosa....ha tirato fuori un po' di attributi solo quando seedorf lo considerava un cesso a pedali da schierare nell immediato ma da far fuori a giugno con Abate e compagnia bella......
clarence quanto mi manchi....


----------



## Aron (22 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma infatti io l'avevo detto, Montolivo nel complesso (a maggio si tirano le somme) farà una stagione positiva, perchè dopo annate brutte è naturale anche solo da un punto di vista motivazionale farlo. Resto convinto che a maggio Montolivo avrà fatto una stagione positiva.



Fidati, è scoppiato. 
Infatti Mihajlovic voleva mandarlo via.
Non riesce a fare più di 20/30 minuti a partita, quindi dovrebbe partire dalla panchina subentrando a gara in corso.
Oltre ai limiti fisici, è pure totalmente scarico mentalmente, come quasi tutti i reduci delle passate stagioni.


----------



## Jino (22 Ottobre 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> credo più a Vanna Marchi che a montolivo. Motivazioni?non credo che in lui cambi qualcosa....ha tirato fuori un po' di attributi solo quando seedorf lo considerava un cesso a pedali da schierare nell immediato ma da far fuori a giugno con Abate e compagnia bella......
> clarence quanto mi manchi....



Io sono il primo a non sopportare Montolivo. Mai l'avrei rimesso in campo per far fuori Nigel ad esempio.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma infatti io l'avevo detto, Montolivo nel complesso (a maggio si tirano le somme) farà una stagione positiva, perchè dopo annate brutte è naturale anche solo da un punto di vista motivazionale farlo. Resto convinto che a maggio Montolivo avrà fatto una stagione positiva.



Ma dai...sono 5/6 anni che fa davvero PENA. Non ci sono proprio i presupposti. Viene incensato per 4 mesi fatti bene al Milan (mesi in cui furono fenomenali anche Balo e Mexes sotto la guida di Allegri).


----------



## Jino (22 Ottobre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma dai...sono 5/6 anni che fa davvero PENA. Non ci sono proprio i presupposti. Viene incensato per 4 mesi fatti bene al Milan (mesi in cui furono fenomenali anche Balo e Mexes sotto la guida di Allegri).



Beh da quando è al Milan sono d'accordo abbia azzeccato sei mesi, senza dubbio.


----------



## Albijol (22 Ottobre 2015)

La mia idea è che per risolvere i problemi storici del Milan bisogna liberarsi per sempre di lui e di De Jong, prendendo al loro posto centrocampisti decenti.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (23 Ottobre 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La mia idea è che per risolvere i problemi storici del Milan bisogna liberarsi per sempre di lui e di De Jong, prendendo al loro posto centrocampisti decenti.



.

un altro punto fermo è che a sceglierli non sia Galliani.


----------



## Albijol (23 Ottobre 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> un altro punto fermo è che a sceglierli non sia Galliani.



Certamente!


----------



## Albijol (25 Ottobre 2015)

Io ormai ho finito gli insulti, ma è possibile che sto guano di giocatore debba essere sempre tra i peggiori in campo? Ciccio Lodi lo sovrasta


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Ottobre 2015)

Alla fine si è visto chi fosse meglio tra lui e quelli del Sassuolo.


----------



## Lo Gnu (25 Ottobre 2015)

Al di là delle qualità tecniche, vere o presunte...ha proprio i ritmi da ex giocatore, infatti mi ricorda Essien. 

Indegno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Ottobre 2015)

E questo gioca sempre...


----------



## Kaladin85 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Sarà che a fianco aveva il peggior Kucka stagionale e il solito orrendo poli, ma ha fatto un'onesta partita


----------



## gabuz (25 Ottobre 2015)

E' un insulto alla nostra maglia e soprattutto alla fascia che indossa


----------



## mandraghe (25 Ottobre 2015)

Anche oggi, per l'ennesima volta, ha insudiciato la nostra maglia e la fascia che fu di C. Maldini, Rivera, Baresi e P. Maldini.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ma sta tibia è sempre la, non si rompe mai?


----------



## Jaqen (25 Ottobre 2015)

E questo continua a giocare..


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Gioca perché l'alternativa, De Jong, è tremila volte peggio di lui. Si potrebbe risolvere il tutto giocando con un centrocampo a 2 Bertolacci-Kucka.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2015)

Mamma mia oggi osceno


----------



## Arrigo4ever (25 Ottobre 2015)

Su Montolivo non ho più parole da spendere. Quando penso ai soldi che guadagna immeritatamente, mi viene l'orticaria . Oggi col Sassuolo qualcuno mi dovrebbe spiegare cosa ha fatto , sarà una mia tara ma mi è incomprensibile. Altro giocatore da cacciare a pedate nel c....


----------



## Jino (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ridatemi De Jong.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (26 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ridatemi De Jong.



Concordo al 10000 % !


----------



## smallball (26 Ottobre 2015)

irritante e indisponente


----------



## Gekyn (26 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ridatemi De Jong.



Tutto ma non De Jong in un centrocampo a 3, farebbe molti più danni di Montolivo.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Tutto ma non De Jong in un centrocampo a 3, farebbe molti più danni di Montolivo.



A chi chiede De Jong farei riguardare dieci volte al giorno le repliche delle sue prestazioni con Empoli e Genoa.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Ottobre 2015)

Kucka e Bertuccia sono gli interni migliori schierabili.

Non capisco cosa passa per la testa di chi invoca De Jong. 

2 mostri di scarsezza difficili da estirpare.


----------



## Jino (26 Ottobre 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Tutto ma non De Jong in un centrocampo a 3, farebbe molti più danni di Montolivo.



Guarda, io sto ancora aspettando la qualità, le geometrie e le giocate di Montolivo. Dove e quando sia decisivo in fase di costruzione davvero mi sfugge. Per questo mi va bene Nigel, almeno non lascia le voragini in mezzo al campo come il "capitano".

Poi se Dio vuole compreremo un centrocampista decente prima o poi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Guarda, io sto ancora aspettando la qualità, le geometrie e le giocate di Montolivo. Dove e quando sia decisivo in fase di costruzione davvero mi sfugge. Per questo mi va bene Nigel, almeno non lascia le voragini in mezzo al campo come il "capitano".
> 
> Poi se Dio vuole compreremo un centrocampista decente prima o poi.



Guarda che le voragini clamorose al centro si son viste molto meno giusto da quando è stato escluso De Jong,
la verità è che perfino Montolivo è meglio oltre al pessimo Kucka di ieri.

comunque per me la coppia di centrali meno peggio sarebbe Bertolacci / Kucka.


----------



## Jino (26 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Guarda che le voragini clamorose al centro si son viste molto meno giusto da quando è stato escluso De Jong,
> la verità è che perfino Montolivo è meglio oltre al pessimo Kucka di ieri.
> 
> comunque per me la coppia di centrali meno peggio sarebbe Bertolacci / Kucka.



Ripeto, io li preferisco De Jong, non perchè il ragazzo mi faccia impazzire ma perchè Montolivo a me non piace, troppo spesso fuori posizione e tutto questo non è giustificato dalla sua fantomatica qualità.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Guarda, io sto ancora aspettando la qualità, le geometrie e le giocate di Montolivo. Dove e quando sia decisivo in fase di costruzione davvero mi sfugge. Per questo mi va bene Nigel, almeno non lascia le voragini in mezzo al campo come il "capitano".
> 
> Poi se Dio vuole compreremo un centrocampista decente prima o poi.



Con De Jong perdi almeno un tempo di gioco sempre. Montolivo quantomeno ogni tanto si inventa l'apertura sulla fascia e ti fa guadagnare campo. Riguardo alle voragini in mezzo al campo: si vedono anche con De Jong.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (26 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ripeto, io li preferisco De Jong, non perchè il ragazzo mi faccia impazzire ma perchè Montolivo a me non piace, troppo spesso fuori posizione e tutto questo non è giustificato dalla sua fantomatica qualità.



Concordo in pieno .


----------



## 666psycho (28 Ottobre 2015)

anche oggi penoso. Ha perso molti palloni, rischiando tanto. Lento


----------



## Aron (29 Ottobre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> anche oggi penoso. Ha perso molti palloni, rischiando tanto. Lento



Paradossale che si lanci un sedicenne in porta mentre Calabria e Jose Mauri siano ai margini. 
Se Mihajlovic non vuole provare Jose Mauri al posto di Montolivo, almeno schieri Bertolacci in quel ruolo e vediamo come va.


----------



## 666psycho (29 Ottobre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Paradossale che si lanci un sedicenne in porta mentre Calabria e Jose Mauri siano ai margini.
> Se Mihajlovic non vuole provare Jose Mauri al posto di Montolivo, almeno schieri Bertolacci in quel ruolo e vediamo come va.



si infatti non capisco questo accanimento a far giocare montolivo. De jong, non è più da considerare ma almeno come dici tu. provi altro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Ottobre 2015)

Osceno e vergognoso


----------



## kolao95 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Per me male non sta facendo, partitine da 6, fa il compitino e basta.


----------



## Kaladin85 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ieri ha giocato una buona partita.
Secondo me molti non si rendono conto del grande lavoro difensivo fatto negli ultimi due incontri: ha recuperato più palloni di tutti.


----------



## Gekyn (29 Ottobre 2015)

A me è piaciuto e se abbiamo visto qualche cambio di gioco è stato merito suo, certamente preferisco altri al suo posto ma aimè non giocano nel milan, tra quelli che abbiamo è indiscutibilmente il meno peggio.


----------



## Jino (29 Ottobre 2015)

Sto ancora aspettando la sua regia, la sua luce.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (29 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sto ancora aspettando la sua regia, la sua luce.



Questo non farebbe luce neanche con una pila da 1000 megawatt infilata nel ....


----------



## Albijol (29 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sto ancora aspettando la sua regia, la sua luce.



La luce la vedremo noi quando lascerà il Milan per sempre


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sto ancora aspettando la sua regia, la sua luce.



aspetta e spera


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Ottobre 2015)

Sono d'accordo con tutti gli insulti, il problema, però, è che è l'unico a tentare un cambio di gioco, una verticalizzazione ecc.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> A me è piaciuto e se abbiamo visto qualche cambio di gioco è stato merito suo, certamente preferisco altri al suo posto ma aimè non giocano nel milan, tra quelli che abbiamo è indiscutibilmente il meno peggio.



Quoto.

Cioè ha parecchi difetti ma è l'unico che riesce fare quel lavoro, malino ma lo fa.


----------



## vota DC (29 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Per me male non sta facendo, partitine da 6, fa il compitino e basta.



Le prime due che ha giocato, recentemente ha tornato a fare pena rendendosi estraneo dai gol fatti e responsabile dei gol subiti e dei quasi gol salvati all'ultimo secondo dal portiere.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Secondo i dati della Lega è il giocatore in tutta la Serie A che ha recuperato più palloni sin qui: 42. E ne ha saltate un paio mi pare. Altro che De Jong..


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Secondo i dati della Lega è il giocatore in tutta la Serie A che ha recuperato più palloni sin qui: 42. E ne ha saltate un paio mi pare. Altro che De Jong..



Volevo dirla io questa cosa ma mi sono dimenticato, e i dati la confermano. Non gioca a un ritmo altissimo ma ha anche recuperato tanti palloni, e tutto sommato almeno si impegna. Meglio la fase difensiva che quella di possesso.


----------



## Superpippo9 (29 Ottobre 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Le prime due che ha giocato, recentemente ha tornato a fare pena rendendosi estraneo dai gol fatti e responsabile dei gol subiti e dei quasi gol salvati all'ultimo secondo dal portiere.



Io non stimo molto il calciatore in questione perché è quanto di più lento mai visto su un campo di calcio... ma gli ultimi goal presi sono entrambi colpa dei portieri ( Torino e Sassuolo)!


----------



## Jino (29 Ottobre 2015)

Il problema di Montolivo è che da lui ci si aspetta un miglioramento nella qualità della manovra e dello sviluppo dell'azione, cosa che non avviene perchè oltre il compitino non va mai. Il punto è che si sbaglia a considerarlo un regista, non lo è assolutamente.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il problema di Montolivo è che da lui ci si aspetta un miglioramento nella qualità della manovra e dello sviluppo dell'azione, cosa che non avviene perchè oltre il compitino non va mai. Il punto è che si sbaglia a considerarlo un regista, non lo è assolutamente.



Dipende che intendiamo per 'regista'. Purtroppo molti pensano a Pirlo, Verratti, Gundogan, giocatori che verticalizzano con lanci a scavalcare la difesa, ma il regista non è solo quello che verticalizza, è anche quello che riesce a velocizzare il gioco con i cambi di gioco e con passaggi puliti in avanti (cosa che con De Jong ci scordiamo) e questa è una cosa che Montolivo fa discretamente bene, seppur con tutti i suoi difetti. Poi è chiaro che anche io vorrei qualche lancio come quello che ha mandato in porta Bonaventura a Udine, però secondo me molte critiche fattegli non ci stanno assolutamente.


----------



## Jino (29 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Dipende che intendiamo per 'regista'. Purtroppo molti pensano a Pirlo, Verratti, Gundogan, giocatori che verticalizzano con lanci a scavalcare la difesa, ma il regista non è solo quello che verticalizza, è anche quello che riesce a velocizzare il gioco con i cambi di gioco e con passaggi puliti in avanti (cosa che con De Jong ci scordiamo) e questa è una cosa che Montolivo fa discretamente bene, seppur con tutti i suoi difetti. Poi è chiaro che anche io vorrei qualche lancio come quello che ha mandato in porta Bonaventura a Udine, però secondo me molte critiche fattegli non ci stanno assolutamente.



Non pretendo Verratti o Pirlo, parliamo di fuoriclasse del ruolo. Basterebbe fosse un Kross o Bastian. Ripeto a me non piace e purtoppo non si può andare avanti anche i prossimi anni a puntare su questo ragazzo che oggettivamente non sa farti fare il salto di qualità.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non pretendo Verratti o Pirlo, parliamo di fuoriclasse del ruolo. Basterebbe fosse un Kross o Bastian. Ripeto a me non piace e purtoppo non si può andare avanti anche i prossimi anni a puntare su questo ragazzo che oggettivamente non sa farti fare il salto di qualità.



Ma che non sia il massimo siamo tutti d'accordo e se si vuole allestire una squadra da vertice lui non può essere titolare, però comunque, ripeto, molte critiche che gli si fanno le trovo esagerate.


----------



## Jino (29 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma che non sia il massimo siamo tutti d'accordo e se si vuole allestire una squadra da vertice lui non può essere titolare, però comunque, ripeto, molte critiche che gli si fanno le trovo esagerate.



Non le trovo esagerate, perchè sono giustamente rapportate alla maglia che indossi. Al Milan non ci si può accontentare, non ci può bastare il compitino di questo ragazzo. Lui come tanti altri, sia chiaro. Giocassero cosi in provincia nessuno direbbe niente, ma qui ci si aspetta di più.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non le trovo esagerate, perchè sono giustamente rapportate alla maglia che indossi. Al Milan non ci si può accontentare, non ci può bastare il compitino di questo ragazzo. Lui come tanti altri, sia chiaro. Giocassero cosi in provincia nessuno direbbe niente, ma qui ci si aspetta di più.



Per me è inconcepibile. Nel calcio sono sempre esistiti quelli forti e quelli scarsi, se Montolivo non è Kroos la colpa non è sua. E' inutile prendersela con lui perchè non fa il Pirlo.


----------



## Jino (29 Ottobre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me è inconcepibile. Nel calcio sono sempre esistiti quelli forti e quelli scarsi, se Montolivo non è Kroos la colpa non è sua. E' inutile prendersela con lui perchè non fa il Pirlo.



Infatti me la prendo con chi (dirigenza) punta su di lui da anni. E lui ha ricambiato con sei mesi ad alto livello e basta.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Infatti me la prendo con chi (dirigenza) punta su di lui da anni. E lui ha ricambiato con sei mesi ad alto livello e basta.



C'è poco da fare, se gli danno uno stipendio e una fascia non meritata non è colpa sua. Me la prendo con lui se pascola per il campo, ma come ho detto prima l'impegno almeno ce lo sta mettendo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Ottobre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> C'è poco da fare, se gli danno uno stipendio e una fascia non meritata non è colpa sua. Me la prendo con lui se pascola per il campo, ma come ho detto prima l'impegno almeno ce lo sta mettendo.



Anche a me se mi metti in seria a mi impegno ma faccio schifo , ciò non toglie ch non dovrei essere lì


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Anche a me se mi metti in seria a mi impegno ma faccio schifo , ciò non toglie ch non dovrei essere lì



Infatti me la prenderei con chi ti ci mette.


----------



## Albijol (30 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Secondo i dati della Lega è il giocatore in tutta la Serie A che ha recuperato più palloni sin qui: 42. E ne ha saltate un paio mi pare. Altro che De Jong..



I dati della Lega certificano quello che in molti hanno sospettato: pur nella sua lentezza/indolenza Montolivo rispetto a De Jong è PURTROPPO il male minore.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Ottobre 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> I dati della Lega certificano quello che in molti hanno sospettato: pur nella sua lentezza/indolenza Montolivo rispetto a De Jong è PURTROPPO il male minore.



Questo conferma quello che ho affermato in un altro post, De Jong probabilmente corre il doppio di Montolivo ma spesso non è nella posizione corretta,
tatticamente è un cane, credo che sia anche lo stesso motivo per cui è nullo in fase di impostazione, non penso che tutto sommato tecnicamente sia peggio della maggior parte dei nostri centrocampisti, ma con la palla fra i piedi non sa proprio cosa farne.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Ottobre 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> I dati della Lega certificano quello che in molti hanno sospettato: pur nella sua lentezza/indolenza Montolivo rispetto a De Jong è PURTROPPO il male minore.



Incredibile ... Non L avrei mai detto ... Li recupera poi perde palla come un pirla


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

Il migliore insieme a Bonaventura. Tecnicamente bene come al solito, ma tatticamente è diventato un giocatore straordinario, davanti alla difesa riesce sempre a fare filtro intercettando i palloni avversari.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2015)

Pressato poco o nulla, aveva tutto lo spazio del mondo 

In copertura perfetto


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (1 Novembre 2015)

diciamo le cose come stanno...è il giocatore più importante della squadra...senza di lui siamo nulli come gioco...poi può piacere o meno...ma senza di lui non possiamo giocare...poi ultimamente recupera anche tantissimo palloni...speriamo resista fino alla sosta e che non si sia fatto nulla...


----------



## The Ripper (1 Novembre 2015)

Il giocatore più importAnte è Bonaventura. ...ma un Montolivo a livelli decenti può essere utile più che altro perché le alternative sono scadenti


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2015)

Tra l'altro devo capire l'esaltazione che alcuni utenti hanno per Biglia (che per molti sarebbe stato molto meglio di Montolivo), che stasera è stato pienamente sfigurato dalla prestazione di Montolivo.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Novembre 2015)

Grande grande prestazione. Vai, capitano!


----------



## markjordan (1 Novembre 2015)

miglior cc italiano
come prima dei mondiali


----------



## Milan7champions (1 Novembre 2015)

Ottimo, poi ho letto le statistiche tempo fa ed e' il primo nel campionato per palloni recuperate,assurdo.Dai capitano, continua cosi'


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2015)

Stasera miglior partita stagionale, ha giocato ad alti livelli su entrambe le fasi. Questo è il Montolivo che tutti vorremmo vedere almeno 30 partite l'anno.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Novembre 2015)

Bravo bravo bravo, stai facendo ricredere tanti. Finchè dura la condizione va bene per il momento.


----------



## gabuz (2 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro devo capire l'esaltazione che alcuni utenti hanno per Biglia (che per molti sarebbe stato molto meglio di Montolivo), che stasera è stato pienamente sfigurato dalla prestazione di Montolivo.



Se il termine di paragone è una partita allora avrei potuto dire lo stesso anche di Messi e CR7 in alcuni frangenti. Capitone non è il titolare di una delle nazionali italiane più scarse di sempre, Biglia è il titolare della nazionale Argentina ed è stato cercato da Real e Man Utd. Vorrà pur dir qualcosa...


----------



## kolao95 (2 Novembre 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Se il termine di paragone è una partita allora avrei potuto dire lo stesso anche di Messi e CR7 in alcuni frangenti. Capitone non è il titolare di una delle nazionali italiane più scarse di sempre, Biglia è il titolare della nazionale Argentina ed è stato cercato da Real e Man Utd. Vorrà pur dir qualcosa...



E' chiaro che non mi riferisco solo a questa partita. Biglia l'ho visto tante altre volte e non mi ha mai colpito, per me è un giocatore normalissimo.


----------



## davoreb (2 Novembre 2015)

Purtroppo mi sembra che dipendiamo totalmente da lui, anche per me è il giocatore più importante del Milan (dopo Bacca per altre ragioni).

Lo dico anche se all'inizio non lo volevo neanche in campo, secondo me Mihalovic ha fatto un ottimo lavoro su di lui.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Novembre 2015)

Ieri ha giocato molto bene, nulla da dire.
Prestazione da 7 pieno in pagella.


----------



## davoreb (2 Novembre 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Se il termine di paragone è una partita allora avrei potuto dire lo stesso anche di Messi e CR7 in alcuni frangenti. Capitone non è il titolare di una delle nazionali italiane più scarse di sempre, Biglia è il titolare della nazionale Argentina ed è stato cercato da Real e Man Utd. Vorrà pur dir qualcosa...



Per me Biglia è meglio di Montolivo ma nella nazionale italiana faceva anche lui panchina. Pirlo (fino al 2015), Marchisio, Verratti e fino ad un paio di anni fa De Rossi gli sono superiori nel suo ruolo.

Poi se Real e Man Utd lo avessero cercato per davvero lui era gia là. 

Il Real quando ha cercato Kovacic ha sganciato 35 milioni e lo ha preso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Novembre 2015)

ieri migliore in campo .. ogni tanto fa una prestazione da giocatore di calcio... 

ieri era in grazia di Dio non ha sbagliato nulla


----------



## Kaladin85 (2 Novembre 2015)

Sta giocando molto bene da parecchie partite, ieri alla solita applicazione difensiva (se è il giocatore che recupera più palloni in assoluto di tutta la serie A, ci sarà un motivo), ha aggiunto cambi di gioco e lanci di grande qualità.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Novembre 2015)

E' forse il miglior Montolivo di sempre


----------



## kolao95 (2 Novembre 2015)

C'è da dire che è forse la prima volta che viene schierato nel suo vero ruolo: in cabina di regia davanti alla difesa. Allegri lo metteva mezzala..


----------



## Albijol (2 Novembre 2015)

Prima buona partita della stagione, niente da dire stavolta. Che continui così, anche se conoscendolo...


----------



## danjr (2 Novembre 2015)

Il lancio sul palo di Cerci fantastico... È imprescindibile per il nostro centrocampo


----------



## Il Genio (2 Novembre 2015)

Rimane un giocatore mediocre che, peraltro, gioca fuori ruolo.
Se comprassimo un regista vero, tornerebbe probabilmente a fare la mezzala.
Se la squadra gira come ieri sera togliendo ritmo agli avversari lui eccelle, d'altronde non si può negare che abbia un ottimo lancio, una non trascurabile qualità nel recuperare palloni e una discreta tecnica, ma se il ritmo si alza un po' lui sparisce.


----------



## koti (2 Novembre 2015)

Ieri grande partita, che io ricordi una delle migliori da quando è al Milan. Fondamentale per questa squadra, se gli venisse anche solo un raffreddore sarebbe un problema visto che nel suo ruolo non abbiamo praticamente nessuna alternativa (se non adattare De Jong a fare il "regista"...).


----------



## Pivellino (2 Novembre 2015)

Come ha detto Boban, ha smesso di camminare e i risultati si sono visti.


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2015)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Come ha detto Boban, ha smesso di camminare e i risultati si sono visti.



Nei mesi scorsi finchè Montolivo ne aveva, durava circa sessanta minuti, il Milan aveva un rendimento e una volta scoppiato lui calava vertiginosamente tutto. Ieri sera ha avuto un rendimento alto fino al piccolo guaio muscolare e non a caso il Milan ha tenuto il campo.


----------



## Pivellino (2 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Nei mesi scorsi finchè Montolivo ne aveva, durava circa sessanta minuti, il Milan aveva un rendimento e una volta scoppiato lui calava vertiginosamente tutto. Ieri sera ha avuto un rendimento alto fino al piccolo guaio muscolare e non a caso il Milan ha tenuto il campo.



Pensi anche tu che comunque il modulo lo affatichi meno?
Mi sembra di veder durare tutti di più, ad esempio anche kuko.


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2015)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Pensi anche tu che comunque il modulo lo affatichi meno?
> Mi sembra di veder durare tutti di più, ad esempio anche kuko.



Beh sicuramente a livello di modulo tutti riescono a coprire meglio il campo, senza dubbio. Comunque credo la condizione di Montolivo sia migliorata perchè dopo un anno di inattività è normale non potesse che crescere. Certo il suo problema è sempre stato la continuità, quello di ieri sera è un rendimento di alto livello, quello che offre di solito lo è per un tempo e poi passeggia.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Novembre 2015)

Non leggo news sul suo infortunio. Credo a sto punto che fossero solo crampi.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Novembre 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non leggo news sul suo infortunio. Credo a sto punto che fossero solo crampi.



Vediamo se oggi si allena con il gruppo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Novembre 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non leggo news sul suo infortunio. Credo a sto punto che fossero solo crampi.





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vediamo se oggi si allena con il gruppo.



In base a quanto c'e' scritto nel sito ufficiale, oggi ha svolto un lavoro personalizzato in palestra


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Novembre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> In base a quanto c'e' scritto nel sito ufficiale, oggi ha svolto un lavoro personalizzato in palestra



Comunque secondo me è cosa di poco conto, altrimenti lo avrebbero trattato come Bertolacci.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Novembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque secondo me è cosa di poco conto, altrimenti lo avrebbero trattato come Bertolacci.



Sisi, non dovrebbe avere alcun problema fisico grave


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Novembre 2015)




----------



## gabuz (23 Novembre 2015)

Il problema è che si suppone che debba impostare...


----------



## admin (23 Novembre 2015)

Ma se lasciasse il Milan, dove potrebbe finire? Manco nel Sassuolo farebbe il titolare.


----------



## Jino (23 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma se lasciasse il Milan, dove potrebbe finire? Manco nel Sassuolo farebbe il titolare.



Bisogna dire che a livello mediatico è un protetto, quindi troverebbe sicuramente un'ottima collocazione.


----------



## Aron (23 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma se lasciasse il Milan, dove potrebbe finire? Manco nel Sassuolo farebbe il titolare.




_Abbiamo una rosa piena di nazionali. _


----------



## alcyppa (23 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bisogna dire che a livello mediatico è un protetto, quindi troverebbe sicuramente un'ottima collocazione.



Già, se anche Cassano e Balotelli trovano ancora qualche pollastro che se li prende sul groppone...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma se lasciasse il Milan, dove potrebbe finire? Manco nel Sassuolo farebbe il titolare.



Il problema e' che tolti 3/4 elementi, anche tutti gli altri che abbiamo in rosa farebbero fatica a giocare in squadre di media alta classifica


----------



## Aron (23 Novembre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Il problema e' che tolti 3/4 elementi, anche tutti gli altri che abbiamo in rosa farebbero fatica a giocare in squadre di media alta classifica



E abbiamo il terzo monte ingaggi della Serie A.


----------



## 13-33 (23 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


>


Adesso viene fuori la classifica de palle recuperate ma ne e lui che doveva fare gioco a centrocampo...


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Novembre 2015)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Adesso viene fuori la classifica de palle recuperate ma ne e lui che doveva fare gioco a centrocampo...



è lui che deve fare gioco perché gli altri son peggio ecco tutto
vediamo che succede con il centrocampo a due, per adesso mi sembra giusto ricordare a chi si intende poco di calcio che il capitano del Milan è il miglior centrocampista della Serie A alla voce "palloni recuperati"


----------



## vota DC (23 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> è lui che deve fare gioco perché gli altri son peggio ecco tutto



Però lui dovrebbe essere il tipo con l'aura che fa giocare meglio quelli che gli stanno intorno, invece più lontano la gente gli sta (portiere e Bacca) meglio gioca!


----------



## gabuz (23 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> è lui che deve fare gioco perché gli altri son peggio ecco tutto
> vediamo che succede con il centrocampo a due, per adesso mi sembra giusto ricordare a chi si intende poco di calcio che il capitano del Milan è il miglior centrocampista della Serie A alla voce "palloni recuperati"



Ma solo per me questa classifica è allarmante e non è affatto normale??


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> è lui che deve fare gioco perché gli altri son peggio ecco tutto
> vediamo che succede con il centrocampo a due, per adesso mi sembra giusto ricordare a chi si intende poco di calcio che il capitano del Milan è il miglior centrocampista della Serie A alla voce "palloni recuperati"



Il nuovo Gattuso!..
Chissà alle voci "passaggi riusciti" e "Assist" in che posizione della classifica si trova..


----------



## The Ripper (24 Novembre 2015)

Ormai nemmeno commento.
Lo reputo da sempre un pessimo giocatore di calcio, e infatti....
Lo dico da quando è arrivato...l'errore è pensare che debba essere l'uomo chiave del centrocampo. Ai piani alti e qualche tifoso ancora non ha capito che è nel suo ruolo che serve il salto di qualità.
Maledetto raccomandato.
E se penso che anche il prossimo anno sarà titolare....
Mi chiedo quante stagioni giocate in maniera ridicola debba ancora fare per essere messo in discussione.

Si parla di de jong o montolivo titolari per forza. Per me abbiamo uomini migliori in panchina e nelle giovanili


----------



## Blu71 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Vederlo con la fascia da capitano è un insulto.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Stasera il migliore dei nostri per larghi tratti.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Dicembre 2015)

nel primo tempo quando ha passato palla a Jack invece di tirare dal limite (e Jack era coperto da 2 avversari, lui aveva invece tempo e spazio) ho avuto un attacco isterico.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (7 Dicembre 2015)

I movimenti dei compagni di certo non aiutano. Uno aspetta il pallone da fermo, il compare di reparto non sa nemmeno cosa sia la palla, l'ala destra finisce sempre in fuorigioco.


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Dicembre 2015)

Montolivo ieri male, ma e' l'unico nel Milan che deve giocare sempre, altrimenti con le riserve..non voglio nemmeno pensarci


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Dicembre 2015)

Ieri nonostante sia scivolato una decina di volte non ha mai pensato di cambiare scarpe, bravo

Ha sbagliato praticamente tutto, tranne il bel lancio per Cerci. Solo che a ricevere palla c'era appunto Cerci


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2015)

Abbiamo bisogno di un regista vero. Montolivo, tecnicamente parlando, è un giocatore da turn over.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Abbiamo bisogno di un regista vero. Montolivo, tecnicamente parlando, è un giocatore da turn over.


.
Stessa categoria di Poli.
Sarebbe una buona riserva e non parlo di squadre come il Bayern ma di Inter, Fiorentina, Napoli, Juve.... e anche in altre (Sassuolo, Lazio. ...)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> .
> Stessa categoria di Poli.
> Sarebbe una buona riserva e non parlo di squadre come il Bayern ma di Inter, Fiorentina, Napoli, Juve.... e anche in altre (Sassuolo, Lazio. ...)


Di fatto gente come Valero, Jorginho, Biglia gli è superiore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Abbiamo bisogno di un regista vero. Montolivo, tecnicamente parlando, è un giocatore da turn over.



Vale quanto è stato pagato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vale quanto è stato pagato


0


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 0



Appunto


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## 13-33 (8 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>


Grande qualita


----------



## goleador 70 (8 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>



Stessa tecnica di Modric


----------



## Jino (8 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Abbiamo bisogno di un regista vero. Montolivo, tecnicamente parlando, è un giocatore da turn over.



Sogna. Se gli rinnovano il contratto è perchè lo vogliono ancora al centro del progetto e quindi scordiamoci arrivi un centrocampista forte che gli possa portare via il posto.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Dicembre 2015)

Cioè ragazzi, questo sta sempre sdraiato a terra e con la palla tra i piedi non sa muoversi. Non farebbe il regista nemmeno nei ***** amatoriali


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sogna. Se gli rinnovano il contratto è perchè lo vogliono ancora al centro del progetto e quindi scordiamoci arrivi un centrocampista forte che gli possa portare via il posto.


Ovviamente ho sottolineato soltanto ciò di cui abbiamo bisogno, non ciò che succederà.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (9 Dicembre 2015)

Montolivo non e regista, ma un mediano dai piedi buoni.


----------



## dario81 (13 Dicembre 2015)

dopo la valanga di fischi che l'ha accompagnato oggi davvero a questo hanno il coraggio di rinnovare il contratto ??


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Scarso sul serio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Dicembre 2015)

Una malattia.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Dicembre 2015)

la colpa è di chi lo ha prerso.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Io sono uno dei pochissimi (forse l'unico ) che lo sostiene quest'anno qui, ma oggi è stato immondo. Bertolacci in 10 minuti ha fatto molto di più.


----------



## Alex (13 Dicembre 2015)

già mi immagino questo a 33-34 anni ad illuminare san siro con i suoi lanci illuminanti fuori dallo stadio


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Dicembre 2015)

Il capitano giusto per questa squadra imbarazzante


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Dicembre 2015)

ma poi che senza palle è ? ha avuto almeno 2-3 volte l'occasione di tirare da fuori area in occasione di alcuni calci d'angolo e non ci ha mai provato. 

che cesso.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (13 Dicembre 2015)

Fischi strameritati per lui, comunque faccio notare che le sue peggiori partite al Milan sono state con De Jong in campi


----------



## ACM_Dennis (13 Dicembre 2015)

Non so neanche come faccia a giocare in serie A... pazzesco


----------



## smallball (13 Dicembre 2015)

incommentabile,osceno


----------



## folletto (13 Dicembre 2015)

Capitano......Rinnovo.......il prossimo step dovrebbe essere il pallone d'oro


----------



## Jino (13 Dicembre 2015)

Triennale pronto. E l'incubo continua.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Dicembre 2015)

ma c'è ancora gente che vuole difenderlo??


----------



## The Ripper (13 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Triennale pronto. E l'incubo continua.



ti rinfaccerò a vita quello che scrivesti in estate


----------



## Jino (13 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ti rinfaccerò a vita quello che scrivesti in estate



Ma guarda, io resto convinto di quello che ho detto e mancano ancora cinque mesi al termine della stagione. Lo ripeto, a fine stagione diremo che Montolivo ha disputato una stagione positiva. Sicuramente non insufficente. 

Ad oggi, se me lo chiedessero, direi che la stagione di Montolivo balla li tra il 5,5 ed il 6. Ma anche la finisse da 6,5 per me non può esser sufficente quando ti chiami Milan altrimenti finisci, appunto, a metà classifica. 

Io non sono contrario al rinnovo di Montolivo, io sono contrario al rinnovo di Montolivo che rimane al centro del progetto tecnico.


----------



## 13-33 (14 Dicembre 2015)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Fischi strameritati per lui, comunque faccio notare che le sue peggiori partite al Milan sono state con De Jong in campi


Con o senza De Jong e e rimane un giocatore mediocre !!! 
3 mesi buoni in 3 anni


----------



## MarcoMilanista (14 Dicembre 2015)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Con o senza De Jong e e rimane un giocatore mediocre !!!
> 3 mesi buoni in 3 anni



Il problema è che i suoi compari sono più mediocri di lui lol.


----------



## Il Genio (14 Dicembre 2015)

La bordata senza fine di fischi al cambio è stata l'unica soddisfazione in un WE di *****


----------



## Kaladin85 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Montolivo non è un regista e non crea gioco, non è lui che può dare qualità alla manovra; Montolivo è un mediano con i piedi migliori di molti altri in quel ruolo che, grazie ad un ottimo senso della posizione, è fondamentale in fase difensiva (e anche ieri, in un paio di occasioni, senza di lui, il Verona sarebbe andato in porta) pur mancando a livello fisico e di corsa.
Se gli metti a fianco de Jong precipita, se gli metti a fianco Kucka o Bertolacci già migliora.
Se gli si mettesse a fianco un vero centrocampista di livello europeo, sarebbe tutta un'altra storia.

In ogni caso, attualmente, non si può rinunciare a Montolivo, per il suo fondamentale apporto alla fase difensiva.
L'ideale sarebbe affiancargli Bertolacci in mezzo, che può aiutarlo in impostazione e che corre, e spostare Kucka a destra, rinforzando una fascia che, tanto con abate, quanto con de sciglio, è un buco nero.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Montolivo non è un regista e non crea gioco, non è lui che può dare qualità alla manovra; Montolivo è un mediano con i piedi migliori di molti altri in quel ruolo che, grazie ad un ottimo senso della posizione, è fondamentale in fase difensiva (e anche ieri, in un paio di occasioni, senza di lui, il Verona sarebbe andato in porta) pur mancando a livello fisico e di corsa.
> Se gli metti a fianco de Jong precipita, se gli metti a fianco Kucka o Bertolacci già migliora.
> Se gli si mettesse a fianco un vero centrocampista di livello europeo, sarebbe tutta un'altra storia.
> 
> ...



Ah è colpa di De Jong? Apporto in fase difensiva? Scusa ma ieri chi è che spediva le palle in tribuna? Era colpa di De Jong che con la pelata rifletteva la luce in faccia a Montolivo e lo distraeva? Da chi è partita l'azione che ha portato al rigore causato da De Jong? Forse da una palla persa di Montolivo? Chi è quello che da inizio stagione cade a terra come un vecchio ogni azione?


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Dicembre 2015)

Ieri 43 tra palle perse e tocchi sbagliati.
QUARANTATRE.

Ma porc


----------



## Kaladin85 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ah è colpa di De Jong? Apporto in fase difensiva? Scusa ma ieri chi è che spediva le palle in tribuna? Era colpa di De Jong che con la pelata rifletteva la luce in faccia a Montolivo e lo distraeva? Da chi è partita l'azione che ha portato al rigore causato da De Jong? Forse da una palla persa di Montolivo? Chi è quello che da inizio stagione cade a terra come un vecchio ogni azione?



Va bene tutto, ma negare l'importanza di Montolivo in fase difensiva è follia, è il giocatore che recupera più palloni di tutta la serie A, i numeri non mentono; oltretutto cosa c'entrano le palle in tribuna con la fase difensiva?
E' ovvio che, siccome non ce la fa fisicamente, non può giocare per due e quindi se gli metti a fianco quel cancro di de Jong, anche lui non rende e, infatti, ha giocato la peggior partita stagionale perchè gli mancava lucidità dovendo correre per due.
L'azione del rigore è colpa di de jong al 100%, su una sponda del genere non puoi perderti il tuo giocatore e poi franargli addosso in area.
E' ovvio ed evidente che il rendimento pessimo di Montolivo ieri è colpa della presenza di de Jong ed è altrettanto ovvio che non possiamo fare a meno di Montolivo perchè nessun altro aiuta la difesa; togliessimo lui, ricominceremmo a prendere gol a raffica perchè non ci sarebbe più filtro davanti alla difesa...potrà non piacere, ma se non si interviene sul mercato, Montolivo è indispensabile.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ieri 43 tra palle perse e tocchi sbagliati.
> QUARANTATRE.
> 
> Ma porc



Numeri da rinnovo del contratto, cravatta gialla emozionato avra' gia fatto preparare il contratto


----------



## 13-33 (14 Dicembre 2015)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Il problema è che i suoi compari sono più mediocri di lui lol.


Per me no lui e molto mediocre ma piu pompato.


----------



## Albijol (14 Dicembre 2015)

Già è mediocre di suo, ma in coppia con De Pippong ha sempre dato il peggio di sé


----------



## kolao95 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Montolivo se lo metti davanti alla difesa ti rende perché ti assicura un buon filtro e un primo passaggio pulito per avviare l'azione, se lo metti da interno, oltre ad avere maggiori compiti di impostazione, deve correre il doppio e perde di lucidità, ecco come si spiegano i tanti palloni persi ieri (un altro dei motivi per cui perde molti palloni è che è costretto sempre a verticalizzare di prima e quindi il margine di errore aumenta).


----------



## The Ripper (14 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Montolivo se lo metti davanti alla difesa ti rende perché ti assicura un buon filtro e un primo passaggio pulito per avviare l'azione, se lo metti da interno, oltre ad avere maggiori compiti di impostazione, deve correre il doppio e perde di lucidità, ecco come si spiegano i tanti palloni persi ieri (un altro dei motivi per cui perde molti palloni è che è costretto sempre a verticalizzare di prima e quindi il margine di errore aumenta).



ma hai visto COME ha perso i palloni? passaggi di 2 metri sbagliati... cambi di gioco fuori dallo stadio...
Dai su
Non c'entra la tattica con Montolivo. Sono 4 anni che andiamo appresso a ****olivo e invochiamo tattiche e posizionamenti...quando l'unica tattica utile sarebbe quella di mandarlo via da Milanello a calci nelle gengive.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma hai visto COME ha perso i palloni? passaggi di 2 metri sbagliati... cambi di gioco fuori dallo stadio...
> Dai su
> Non c'entra la tattica con Montolivo. Sono 4 anni che andiamo appresso a ****olivo e invochiamo tattiche e posizionamenti...quando l'unica tattica utile sarebbe quella di mandarlo via da Milanello a calci nelle gengive.



Ieri ha giocato male, l'ho detto. Nelle altre occasioni invece non ha fatto male. Comunque la mia l'ho detta 3000 volte, non mi va di stare a rispiegare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Dicembre 2015)

Montolivo è indispensabile nel senso che è come stare con Rosy Bindi su un'isola deserta.
O ti suicidi, oppure...


----------



## Albijol (14 Dicembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Montolivo è indispensabile nel senso che è come stare con Rosy Bindi su un'isola deserta.
> O ti suicidi, oppure...



.


----------



## kollaps (14 Dicembre 2015)

Non è che Mihajlovic abbia messo apposta titolare de jong per mandare in confusione tutto il centrocampo ed evidenziare i limiti di montolivo? Proprio nella settimana in cui si parlava del suo rinnovo tra l'altro 
Purtroppo Galliani se ne fregherà e via di contrattino nuovo


----------



## Kaladin85 (14 Dicembre 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Non è che Mihajlovic abbia messo apposta titolare de jong per mandare in confusione tutto il centrocampo ed evidenziare i limiti di montolivo? Proprio nella settimana in cui si parlava del suo rinnovo tra l'altro
> Purtroppo Galliani se ne fregherà e via di contrattino nuovo



Se fosse così, sarebbe semplicemente un folle, non solo da esonerare, ma anche da internare in un istituto psichiatrico; non rischi di perdere una partita solo per far vedere che tu hai ragione e gli altri torto, ma in effetti, già in coppa italia ha dimostrato di avere poco cervello mandando allo sbaraglio le riserve solo per dimostrare che sono scarse.
Sarebbero un comportamento da bambino di otto anni.


Una persona seria e intelligente, preso atto dei limiti fisici e tecnici di montolivo, cercherebbe di sfruttarne al 100% le qualità, mettendolo davanti alla difesa a fare filtro, come ha dimostrato di saper fare in maniera più che sufficiente, e accompagnandolo a Bertolacci e Kucka che, con il loro movimento, possono aiutarlo e scaricargli pressione da dosso, cercando di far arrivare la palla più in fretta possibile ai giocatori davanti.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Va bene tutto, ma negare l'importanza di Montolivo in fase difensiva è follia, è il giocatore che recupera più palloni di tutta la serie A, i numeri non mentono; oltretutto cosa c'entrano le palle in tribuna con la fase difensiva?
> E' ovvio che, siccome non ce la fa fisicamente, non può giocare per due e quindi se gli metti a fianco quel cancro di de Jong, anche lui non rende e, infatti, ha giocato la peggior partita stagionale perchè gli mancava lucidità dovendo correre per due.
> L'azione del rigore è colpa di de jong al 100%, su una sponda del genere non puoi perderti il tuo giocatore e poi franargli addosso in area.
> E' ovvio ed evidente che il rendimento pessimo di Montolivo ieri è colpa della presenza di de Jong ed è altrettanto ovvio che non possiamo fare a meno di Montolivo perchè nessun altro aiuta la difesa; togliessimo lui, ricominceremmo a prendere gol a raffica perchè non ci sarebbe più filtro davanti alla difesa...potrà non piacere, ma se non si interviene sul mercato, Montolivo è indispensabile.



Ma per palle recuperate cosa intendi? Perché sì, Montolivo è primo in Serie A tra i centrocampisti per palle intercettate.
Ma è 112° tra i centrocampisti (CENTODODICESIMO) per duelli vinti sulla media dei 90 minuti. Centododicesimo. Questo è un mediano? Ma de che? Ma non lo vedi che lo travolgono manco fosse fatto di cartapesta, sta sempre col sedere a terra?







E parliamo sollo della fase difensiva, perchè se volessimo parlare di quella di impostazione (che per un mediano "dai piedi buoni" dovrebbe essere il minimo) bisognerebbe piangere sangue


----------



## Kaladin85 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma per palle recuperate cosa intendi? Perché sì, Montolivo è primo in Serie A tra i centrocampisti per palle intercettate.
> Ma è 112° tra i centrocampisti (CENTODODICESIMO) per duelli vinti sulla media dei 90 minuti. Centododicesimo. Questo è un mediano? Ma de che? Ma non lo vedi che lo travolgono manco fosse fatto di cartapesta, sta sempre col sedere a terra?
> 
> 
> ...



Se avessi letto quello che ho scritto più volte, scopriresti che ho sempre affermato che il lavoro di Montolivo è principalmente tattico, si posiziona molto spesso nella zona giusta del campo, qualità che gli permette di intercettare i palloni avversari, cosa che fa molto bene, bilanciando i suoi evidenti limiti fisici.
Gli stessi limiti fisici che non gli permettono di esprimersi nelle due fasi.
Non per niente, con al fianco un giocatore che fa della fisicità il suo punto di forza come Kucka, ha giocato le migliori partite, mentre al fianco di un giocatore fisicamente imbarazzante come de jong è crollato.
Ripeto, se il mercato ci regalerà un sostituto all'altezza, tanto meglio, ma fino ad allora, Montolivo è indispensabile per il suo apporto difensivo, a meno di non voler tornare a prendere tre gol a partita.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## vota DC (15 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Una persona seria e intelligente, preso atto dei limiti fisici e tecnici di montolivo, cercherebbe di sfruttarne al 100% le qualità, mettendolo davanti alla difesa a fare filtro, come ha dimostrato di saper fare in maniera più che sufficiente, e accompagnandolo a Bertolacci e Kucka che, con il loro movimento, possono aiutarlo e scaricargli pressione da dosso, cercando di far arrivare la palla più in fretta possibile ai giocatori davanti.



Ma gli farebbe fare allenamenti alla Allegri dove corrono con i pesi alle gambe così se le frattura, non scende in campo e con questa scusa in campo c'è un altro capitano. Perché anche quando gioca bene come prestazione personale capitaneggia in maniera negativa e quindi pure in quell'occasione meglio uno che gioca peggio ma qualcuno che conduca la squadra.


----------



## aklos (15 Dicembre 2015)

Guardate che differenza di efficienza nei passaggi, specie qnd si tratta di passaggi verso l'attacco. è incredibile, specie il confronto con Marchisio, e poi si dice che il centrocmapista non fa la differenza. Le frecce rosse sono i passaggi sbagliati.

















e persino bertolacci, che è entrato al posto di montolivo, non ha sbagliato manco un passaggio!:


----------



## The Ripper (15 Dicembre 2015)

aklos ha scritto:


> Guardate che differenza di efficienza nei passaggi, specie qnd si tratta di passaggi verso l'attacco. è incredibile, specie il confronto con Marchisio, e poi si dice che il centrocmapista non fa la differenza. Le frecce rosse sono i passaggi sbagliati.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chi sa leggere queste tabelle si rende conto di quanto siano anche INUTILI i passaggi di Montolivo.
Guardate come aprono il gioco Valero e Marchisio.
Gli unici passaggi UTILI di Montolivo sono il lancio sulla corsia di destra, e quel passaggio fino alla lunetta dell'area di rigore.
Gli altri sono passaggini.
Un giocatore R I D I C O L O ! ! ! !
E' un giocatore che non ha MAI imparato a GIOCARE A CALCIO.

E i tifosi che hanno in mente le tabelle in stile PES o Football Manager (passaggio 85, tiro 75, cross 80 ecc...) e che dicono che "Montolivo ha tecnica", che "Montolivo è l'unico che fa girare palla" e che "Montolivo ha più tecnica di Poli" farebbero meglio a tacere per il bene del Milan.

Vi dirò di più: molto meglio "l'inutile" Poli che "il dannoso" Montolivo.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Dicembre 2015)

aklos ha scritto:


> Guardate che differenza di efficienza nei passaggi, specie qnd si tratta di passaggi verso l'attacco. è incredibile, specie il confronto con Marchisio, e poi si dice che il centrocmapista non fa la differenza. Le frecce rosse sono i passaggi sbagliati.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Inquietante


----------



## Kaladin85 (15 Dicembre 2015)

Più che altro chi sa leggere quei grafici si rende conto della posizione in cui gioca Montolivo: mediano davanti alla difesa, gli altri presi in considerazione giocano venti metri più avanti.
Dovete mettervi in testa che il Montolivo del 2015 è un centrocampista difensivo, pretendere che imposti il gioco o, addirittura faccia assist e gol, è assurdo.
O preferireste avere de jong davanti alla difesa, uno che l'avversario diretto prima se lo perde, poi lo stende in area e si fa espellere, o peggio ancora poli, che ha l'intelligenza tattica di un bidone dell'immondizia e si fa sempre tagliare fuori, tanto dagli avversari, quando dai compagni?

Io posso metterci la mano sul fuoco: se togliamo Montolivo, ricominciamo a subire gol


----------



## The Ripper (15 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Più che altro chi sa leggere quei grafici si rende conto della posizione in cui gioca Montolivo: mediano davanti alla difesa, gli altri presi in considerazione giocano venti metri più avanti.
> Dovete mettervi in testa che il Montolivo del 2015 è un centrocampista difensivo, pretendere che imposti il gioco o, addirittura faccia assist e gol, è assurdo.
> O preferireste avere de jong davanti alla difesa, uno che l'avversario diretto prima se lo perde, poi lo stende in area e si fa espellere, o peggio ancora poli, che ha l'intelligenza tattica di un bidone dell'immondizia e si fa sempre tagliare fuori, tanto dagli avversari, quando dai compagni?
> 
> Io posso metterci la mano sul fuoco: se togliamo Montolivo, ricominciamo a subire gol



No...significa solo che Montolivo (per impostazione tattica o perché lo fa lui) gioca troppo basso...e infatti il baricentro del Milan è SEMPRE molto basso. Se escludiamo Valero che agisce quasi da trequartista, non possiamo escludere Marchisio che infatti gioca nella stessa posizione di Montolivo.
Se guardi la stessa grafica di Romagnoli, noterai come Romagnoli praticamente IMPOSTA all'altezza di Montolivo (anzi, con una densità di passaggi ben maggiore)!!!
Anche solo visivamente, ti rendi conto di come Marchisio dia *ORDINE* alla manovra. Montolivo è confusionario. E' uno che palla al piede non sa che fare.
Le aperture? CHE DIAMINE DI APERTURA E' quella fo.ttutissima freccia rossa che dal basso va verso la fascia destra? Non solo perché è rossa, ma perché *E' ALL'INDIETRO*!!!!
Guarda le aperture degli altri due. Mai all'indietro.
L'apertura serve a cambiare gioco e a creare spazio per gli esterni. Se la passi all'indietro che razza di apertura è?


----------



## Kaladin85 (15 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> No...significa solo che Montolivo (per impostazione tattica o perché lo fa lui) gioca troppo basso...e infatti il baricentro del Milan è SEMPRE molto basso. Se escludiamo Valero che agisce quasi da trequartista, non possiamo escludere Marchisio che infatti gioca nella stessa posizione di Montolivo.
> Se guardi la stessa grafica di Romagnoli, noterai come Romagnoli praticamente IMPOSTA all'altezza di Montolivo (anzi, con una densità di passaggi ben maggiore)!!!
> Anche solo visivamente, ti rendi conto di come Marchisio dia *ORDINE* alla manovra. Montolivo è confusionario. E' uno che palla al piede non sa che fare.
> Le aperture? CHE DIAMINE DI APERTURA E' quella fo.ttutissima freccia rossa che dal basso va verso la fascia destra? Non solo perché è rossa, ma perché *E' ALL'INDIETRO*!!!!
> ...



Abbiamo una difesa ridicola, un centrocampista con compiti prettamente difensivi che aiuti i centrali è indispensabile per non prendere gol.
In rosa ci sono de jong (improponibile), poli (che gioca per gli avversari) e Montolivo, l'unica opzione possibile.
Che poi Montolivo non sia in grado di affiancare alla fase difensiva, che fa bene, è innegabile, anche la costruzione della manovra, non è una novità.
Ma siamo sicuri che sacrificare Montolivo per proporre Kucka-Bertolacci in mezzo sarebbe meglio? Nessuno dei due è un regista e Kucka, per quanto superiore fisicamente, a livello tattico non offre grandi garanzie difensive.
Io sono sicuro che Montolivo, con Bertolacci a fianco e magari Kucka in fascia destra, avrebbe un rendimento molto più alto.


----------



## 13-33 (15 Dicembre 2015)

I su fan parlanno di Poli e De Jong mai de le sue prestazione !!!! Le sue ultime 2 partite sono stata di una mediocrita imbarazzante.
Montolivo e un giocatore di bassi livello limitato tecnicamente fisicamente e senza personalitéa


----------



## Kaladin85 (15 Dicembre 2015)

13-33 ha scritto:


> I su fan parlanno di Poli e De Jong mai de le sue prestazione !!!! Le sue ultime 2 partite sono stata di una mediocrita imbarazzante.
> Montolivo e un giocatore di bassi livello limitato tecnicamente fisicamente e senza personalitéa



E' ovvio parlare di de jong e poli, che sono le uniche alternative in rosa; quindi o gioca lui o gioca uno di quei due.
Alternative cento volte peggiori di Montolivo, che non per niente ha giocato la sua peggior partita stagionale con quel bidone di de jong a fianco.
E' come per Donnarumma, se non si confrontano le sue prestazioni a quelle di Diego Lopez, come si può valutare chi sia migliore e più utile?


----------



## Albijol (15 Dicembre 2015)

aklos ha scritto:


> Guardate che differenza di efficienza nei passaggi, specie qnd si tratta di passaggi verso l'attacco. è incredibile, specie il confronto con Marchisio, e poi si dice che il centrocmapista non fa la differenza. Le frecce rosse sono i passaggi sbagliati.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bollino verde per te!  ...posso chiederti dove devo andare per vedere questo tipo di statistiche? E' un sito? Un'app?


----------



## 13-33 (15 Dicembre 2015)

i 43 palloni persi sono colpa di De Jong interessante... 
Si gioca e per fare gioco e lui no lo fa E NO SA FARLO e un mediocre in piu. 
Vederlo con la fascia


----------



## Kaladin85 (15 Dicembre 2015)

13-33 ha scritto:


> i 43 palloni persi sono colpa di De Jong interessante...
> Si gioca e per fare gioco e lui no lo fa E NO SA FARLO e un mediocre in piu.
> Vederlo con la fascia



Esatto, è proprio così.
Costretto a correre per due, vista l'inutilità di de jong, ha perso lucidità e quindi i suoi passaggi sono stati molto più imprecisi.
E allo stesso tempo, non avendo copertura dal compagno, non ha mai rischiato verticalizzazioni o cambi di gioco.
Non è un campione e non è un leader, quindi se lo metti nelle condizioni di giocare bene, con compagni adeguati ai fianchi, rende, se lo affianchi a bidoni come de Jong, la sua prestazione precipita.
Secondo te perchè ha perso 43 palloni proprio con de Jong al fianco e non nelle partite precedenti?


----------



## Black (15 Dicembre 2015)

interessanti queste statistiche, anche se non fanno che confermare quello che già sappiamo, ovvero che Mortolivo è un mediocre stra-pompato.


----------



## 13-33 (15 Dicembre 2015)

Black ha scritto:


> interessanti queste statistiche, anche se non fanno che confermare quello che già sappiamo, ovvero che Mortolivo è un mediocre stra-pompato.


Purtroppo alcuni no l'hanno capito o no vogliono capirlo...


----------



## 13-33 (15 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Esatto, è proprio così.
> Costretto a correre per due, vista l'inutilità di de jong, ha perso lucidità e quindi i suoi passaggi sono stati molto più imprecisi.
> E allo stesso tempo, non avendo copertura dal compagno, non ha mai rischiato verticalizzazioni o cambi di gioco.
> Non è un campione e non è un leader, quindi se lo metti nelle condizioni di giocare bene, con compagni adeguati ai fianchi, rende, se lo affianchi a bidoni come de Jong, la sua prestazione precipita.
> Secondo te perchè ha perso 43 palloni proprio con de Jong al fianco e non nelle partite precedenti?


Riguardati la partita di Carpi nel secondo tempo sbaglia 4 passagi facili e ancora li era colpo di De Jong
Noi no ci meritiamo sto scarsone ma tu si...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (15 Dicembre 2015)

Anche senza le tabelle era chiara la sua inutilità in campo e la sua non tecnica o gran visione di gioco...ma ovvio "in mezzo a zappatori lui sembra Pirlo "...
Secondo me questo è stato uno degli errori peggiori che abbiamo fatto in questi anni,dare le chiavi del centrocampo a sto mezzo giocatore e con la scusa della fascia non metterlo mai in discussione.
Si fasciasse una volta per tutte,tanto i suoi soldi e la sua carriera l ha fatta..via dal Milan.Con abate ,zapata e zaccardo uno dei più odiati di sempre.


----------



## Albijol (15 Dicembre 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Bollino verde per te!  ...posso chiederti dove devo andare per vedere questo tipo di statistiche? E' un sito? Un'app?



Trovato! Mamma mia, sono andato a vedere il grafico su Abate, neanche ai tempi degli Spartani si vedeva così tanto rosso...(fine OT)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo una difesa ridicola, un centrocampista con compiti prettamente difensivi che aiuti i centrali è indispensabile per non prendere gol.
> In rosa ci sono de jong (improponibile), poli (che gioca per gli avversari) e Montolivo, l'unica opzione possibile.
> Che poi Montolivo non sia in grado di affiancare alla fase difensiva, che fa bene, è innegabile, anche la costruzione della manovra, non è una novità.
> Ma siamo sicuri che sacrificare Montolivo per proporre Kucka-Bertolacci in mezzo sarebbe meglio? Nessuno dei due è un regista e Kucka, per quanto superiore fisicamente, a livello tattico non offre grandi garanzie difensive.
> Io sono sicuro che Montolivo, con Bertolacci a fianco e magari Kucka in fascia destra, avrebbe un rendimento molto più alto.


Mi sta pure bene che tu difenda Montolivo come *incontrista* ma concordi con me che in pratica non sia un regista? O per lo meno sia un regista scarso. Questa squadra ha bisogno di un giocatore di tecnica, un giocatore di qualità vera.


----------



## 13-33 (15 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi sta pure bene che tu difenda Montolivo come *incontrista* ma concordi con me che in pratica non sia un regista? O per lo meno sia un regista scarso. Questa squadra ha bisogno di un giocatore di tecnica, un giocatore di qualità vera.


E colpa di De Jong si no sta impostare...


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Dicembre 2015)

13-33 ha scritto:


> *I su fan* parlanno di Poli e De Jong mai de le sue prestazione !!!! Le sue ultime 2 partite sono stata di una mediocrita imbarazzante.
> Montolivo e un giocatore di bassi livello limitato tecnicamente fisicamente e senza personalitéa



Mi rifiuto di credere che possano esistere dei fan di montolivo..


----------



## 13-33 (15 Dicembre 2015)

Purtroppo c'e gente che negano l'evidenza e che giustificano le sue mediocrissime prestazione alla gente che gioca con lui (De Jong Poli).


----------



## vota DC (15 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Esatto, è proprio così.
> Costretto a correre per due, vista l'inutilità di de jong, ha perso lucidità e quindi i suoi passaggi sono stati molto più imprecisi.
> E allo stesso tempo, non avendo copertura dal compagno, non ha mai rischiato verticalizzazioni o cambi di gioco.
> Non è un campione e non è un leader, quindi se lo metti nelle condizioni di giocare bene, con compagni adeguati ai fianchi, rende, se lo affianchi a bidoni come de Jong, la sua prestazione precipita.
> Secondo te perchè ha perso 43 palloni proprio con de Jong al fianco e non nelle partite precedenti?



Bertolacci è subentrato quando c'era l'inferiorità numerica e non ha sbagliato un passaggio, quindi non è questione di correre per due ma di De Jong che fa deconcentrare le persone, però non è che nella nazionale De Jong abbia il potere di far sbagliare i passaggi ai compagni di squadra, quindi è un problema mentale del solo Montolivo che non regge nessuna pressione psicologica!


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Dicembre 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Trovato! Mamma mia, sono andato a vedere il grafico su Abate, neanche ai tempi degli Spartani si vedeva così tanto rosso...(fine OT)



Ma non ha sbagliato nemmeno un retropassaggio


----------



## Milanoide (15 Dicembre 2015)

Non sono qui a difendere Montolivo e considero De Jong tutt'altro che un bidone.
Temo che entrambi diano il meglio quando giocano in posizione centrale in un cc a tre.
Il centrocampo a tre con tutto quello che sta attorno risulta essere un centrocampo rachitico.
Appena uno dei due risulta decentrato perde di efficacia.
Il più quantitativo dei due è De Jong. Il più 3/4 ista dei due e' Montolivo ( pensate a dove lo schierava Prandelli).
Contro il Verona hanno giocato invertiti? 
Perché?
Se Sinisa voleva lanciare messaggi li voleva lanciare riferiti alla inutilità / incompatibilità di De Jong.
Da che lo ha messo in campo Sinisa la sua scelta pro-Montolivo sembra averla fatta.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (15 Dicembre 2015)

I sostenitori di Montolivo non sono peggiori dei suoi haters, che continuano ad insistere con la storia di Montolivo regista.
No davvero, appena fa un paio di passaggi sbagliati, lo si critica perché non sa impostare. Hanno ragione
Appena Montolivo verticalizza per un compagno mandandolo in porta, si dice che non corre. Ancora una volta, hanno ragione.
Il problema è che i detrattori del Monto fanno orecchie da mercante quando li si fa notare che è il giocatore che recupera più palloni di tutti in serie A.
Non sono un suo sostenitore e nemmeno un suo hater, però, con buona pace dei suoi detrattori, quando si tratta di fare filtro è uno dei migliori del campionato. Non è obbiettivo negare questo.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Dicembre 2015)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> I sostenitori di Montolivo non sono peggiori dei suoi haters, che continuano ad insistere con la storia di Montolivo regista.
> No davvero, appena fa un paio di passaggi sbagliati, lo si critica perché non sa impostare. Hanno ragione
> Appena Montolivo verticalizza per un compagno mandandolo in porta, si dice che non corre. Ancora una volta, hanno ragione.
> Il problema è che i detrattori del Monto fanno orecchie da mercante quando li si fa notare che è il giocatore che recupera più palloni di tutti in serie A.
> Non sono un suo sostenitore e nemmeno un suo hater, però, con buona pace dei suoi detrattori, quando si tratta di fare filtro è uno dei migliori del campionato. Non è obbiettivo negare questo.



Con un centrocampista che fa solo filtro (e che in ogni caso è difensivamente incompleto) non ti qualifichi nemmeno in EL. 
Poi, parliamo di uno che arriva a sbagliare più di 40 passaggi in una partita. Altro che "un paio di passaggi sbagliati". Un centrocampista con queste mancanze non troverebbe spazio nemmeno in Serie B


----------



## MarcoMilanista (15 Dicembre 2015)

Questa storia del difensivamente incompleto non l'ho capita molto bene...spiegati meglio. Sul fatto che con soli mediani non combini nulla, la colpa non è di Montolivo.


----------



## ralf (20 Dicembre 2015)

In netta ripresa rispetto alle ultime partite, bene.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Dicembre 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> In netta ripresa rispetto alle ultime partite, bene.



WTF !? 

Secondo me stasera è stato o-sce-no.


----------



## smallball (20 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> WTF !?
> 
> Secondo me stasera è stato o-sce-no.



concordo con te,altra prestazione deludente


----------



## ralf (20 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> WTF !?
> 
> Secondo me stasera è stato o-sce-no.



Mah, rispetto allo schifo visto con Carpi e Verona, molto meglio... 95 passaggi completati con l'88.4 %


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Dicembre 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Mah, rispetto allo schifo visto con Carpi e Verona, molto meglio... 95 passaggi completati con l'88.4 %



Ma dai ? Io ho visto un sacco di palloni buttati via a casaccio come al solito, non pensavo un % così alta.

In difesa comunque è stato scandaloso, un foglietto di carta.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Anche a me, che sono uno dei pochissimi a sostenerlo qui, non è piaciuto tantissimo oggi.. Pochi palloni in verticale e sul gol sbaglia pure lui.


----------



## davoreb (20 Dicembre 2015)

serve un titolare al posto suo urgentemente.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (20 Dicembre 2015)

Criticare Montolivo stasera vuol dire essere in mala fede oppure avere il prosciutto negli occhi


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Nelle ultime partite ha sbagliato solo la scorsa. Oggi è almeno da 6.


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Dicembre 2015)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Criticare Montolivo stasera vuol dire essere in mala fede oppure avere il prosciutto negli occhi



Infatti avevamo tutti il prosciutto sugli occhi quando abbiamo preso il primo gol


----------



## 666psycho (20 Dicembre 2015)

anche stasera niente di che, un giocatore normale, che non cerca mai l'ultimo passaggio, non tenta mai il tiro, gioca sono lateralmente e quando l'ho fa lo fa male, costringendo a far indietreggiare il compagno di squadra.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (20 Dicembre 2015)

Il primo gol subito e una responsabita di tutti, centrocampo che non fa filtro e difesa troppo aperta. Detto questo sul 3 a 2 per noi ha bloccato un contropiede intercettando un lancio che avrebbe potuto essere letale per noi.


----------



## Jino (20 Dicembre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> serve un titolare al posto suo urgentemente.



Scherzi? E' il nostro leader tecnico, se manco quando aveva una gamba rotta hanno preso un sostituto figuriamoci se lo faranno adesso, pronto il rinnovo e posto assicurato per lungo lungo tempo.


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Dicembre 2015)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Criticare Montolivo stasera vuol dire essere in mala fede oppure avere il prosciutto negli occhi





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Oggi è almeno da 6.



D'accordo ma prendere un Moutinho, un Tielemans o anche un Biglia nel suo ruolo sarebbe tanta roba per questa squadra e anche credo per lui stesso..


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Dicembre 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> D'accordo ma prendere un Moutinho, un Tielemans o anche un Biglia nel suo ruolo sarebbe tanta roba per questa squadra e anche credo per lui stesso..



concordo che serve un regista, accanto al quale potrebbe giocare Montolivo per fare esclusivamente il recupera-palloni


----------



## bonvo74 (21 Dicembre 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> D'accordo ma prendere un Moutinho, un Tielemans o anche un Biglia nel suo ruolo sarebbe tanta roba per questa squadra *e anche credo per lui stesso..*



nel senso che guardando dalla panchina uno che sa giocare magari impara qualcosa?


----------



## Pivellino (21 Dicembre 2015)

L'ho sempre difeso, ma come ha giustamente detto Galli a 30anni bisognerebbe almeno aver capito il suo ruolo. Per me ha sprecato il talento che aveva sull'altare di un carattere modesto. Credo dovrebbe essere l'ultima stagione da noi, ma dubito.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (21 Dicembre 2015)

Sul fatto che serva un regista concordo, ma abbiamo bisogno anche di un centrocampista che sia intelligente come Montolivo...se si riesce ad arrivare ad entrambi molto bene, Monte di olive si accomoda in panchina (non sono d'accordo su una sua cessione pero), altrimenti sara titolare per un altra stagione. Comunque il ruolo del capitano non e che non l'hanno capito, e che lo fanno passare per regista per non dover intervenire sul mercato.


----------



## Jaqen (21 Dicembre 2015)

Montolivo non è un giocatore intelligente. E' il Bonera del centrocampo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (21 Dicembre 2015)

Questa e una boiata assurdo, è sempre posizionato bene proprio grazie alla sua intelligenza tattica. Se fosse stupido tatticamente, vai tranquillo che non recupererebbe così tanti palloni, ma neanche la metà.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Dicembre 2015)

Una cassettiera di quelle della Mediashopping, messa in mezzo al campo, sarebbe più intelligente tatticamente di questo storpio


----------



## 666psycho (21 Dicembre 2015)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Questa e una boiata assurdo, è sempre posizionato bene proprio grazie alla sua intelligenza tattica. Se fosse stupido tatticamente, vai tranquillo che non recupererebbe così tanti palloni, ma neanche la metà.




recupera palloni per poi perderlo o fare passaggi inutili... bella roba, rallenta sistematicamente il gioco, mai un tocco di prima, mai un passaggio verticale...


----------



## folletto (21 Dicembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> recupera palloni per poi perderlo o fare passaggi inutili... bella roba, rallenta sistematicamente il gioco, mai un tocco di prima, mai un passaggio verticale...



esattamente, gioca a 3 - 4 tocchi


----------



## MarcoMilanista (21 Dicembre 2015)

Adesso mi dovete spiegare come fa un centrocampista che non fa del dinamismo la sua arma migliore (ma neanche della foga, visto che è una fighetta) a recuperare così tanti palloni pur essendo stupido? Si trova là per caso? Ma vi leggete?

Concordo con chi dice che illuminare il centrocampo non è nelle sue corde e che rallenta il gioco, forse più per problemi di personalità piuttosto che tecnici.


----------



## kolao95 (21 Dicembre 2015)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Adesso mi dovete spiegare come fa un centrocampista che non fa del dinamismo la sua arma migliore (ma neanche della foga, visto che è una fighetta) a recuperare così tanti palloni pur essendo stupido? Si trova là per caso? Ma vi leggete?
> 
> Concordo con chi dice che illuminare il centrocampo non è nelle sue corde e che rallenta il gioco, forse più per problemi di personalità piuttosto che tecnici.


Finalmente qualcuno che scrive un post serio su 'sto topic.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Dicembre 2015)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Adesso mi dovete spiegare come fa un centrocampista che non fa del dinamismo la sua arma migliore (ma neanche della foga, visto che è una fighetta) a recuperare così tanti palloni pur essendo stupido? Si trova là per caso? Ma vi leggete?
> 
> Concordo con chi dice che illuminare il centrocampo non è nelle sue corde e che rallenta il gioco, forse più per problemi di personalità piuttosto che tecnici.



Ma quindi facci capire, Montolivo intercetta i palloni ed è intelligente? Missiroli è appena dietro lui in questa classifica, è intelligente tatticamente pure lui? E gli altri centrocampisti sono delle capre?
Ieri Ciofani come ha fatto a ricevere palla tutto da solo indisturbato? E' stato lo spirito santo?


----------



## MarcoMilanista (21 Dicembre 2015)

Missiroli in questa classifica ha tipo 50 palloni recuperati in meno, non c'entra nulla con Montolivo. Il secondo in questa classifica è Vives, che quando l'ho visto giocare mi ha sempre impressionato per il fatto di essere sempre al posto giusto al momento giusto, quindi anche lui è un giocatore intelligente. Sul gol subito torno a ribadire che le responsibilità sono di tutti, ma va detto che i centrocampisti non avevano mai giocato assieme con quel modulo.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## MarcoMilanista (21 Dicembre 2015)

Allora, io non conosco le caratteristiche di tutti i centrocampisti ma:

Ci sono centrocampisti che recuperano palloni grazie al grande dinamismo, chi recupera palloni grazie alla forza fisica oppure grazie alla grinta...mentre chi non ha nessuna delle tre cose, come Montolivo, recupera palloni grazie allo spirito santo, evidentemente.


----------



## folletto (21 Dicembre 2015)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Adesso mi dovete spiegare come fa un centrocampista che non fa del dinamismo la sua arma migliore (ma neanche della foga, visto che è una fighetta) a recuperare così tanti palloni pur essendo stupido? Si trova là per caso? Ma vi leggete?
> 
> Concordo con chi dice che illuminare il centrocampo non è nelle sue corde e che rallenta il gioco, forse più per problemi di personalità piuttosto che tecnici.



Son convinto anche io che non sia stupido ma di lacune / difetti ne ha tanti, recupererà pure palloni ma in questi anni ha fatto davvero poco soprattutto se rapportiamo il rendimento a quanto guadagna. Era uno in cui speravo parecchio in passato e spesso l'ho anche difeso ma devo dire che ad oggi sentir parlare di prolungamento del contratto a Montolivo mi fa venir la nausea.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Dicembre 2015)

rispetto per il capitano, sennò è inutile guardare le partite


----------



## 666psycho (21 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> rispetto per il capitano, sennò è inutile guardare le partite



rispetto anche per l'ex bonera allora...


----------



## davoreb (21 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>



a questo punto prendiamo Missiroli che guadagna un terzo.

serve assolutamente un titolare a centrocampo, poi Montolivo può giocarsi il posto con Bertolacci.

Marchisio ha fatto panchina un anno alla Juve, la può fare anche Montolivo o Bertolacci.


----------



## Milan7champions (21 Dicembre 2015)

Gia' senza quel paracarro di De Jong ha giocato meglio


----------



## The Ripper (22 Dicembre 2015)

ma qualche persona intelligente può far notare che in questa classifica, a parte Medel e De Roon, ci sono giocatori che stanno facendo schifo/rendendo meno del dovuto?
E qualche altra persona intelligente può far notare che la palla recuperata in sé non vuol dire nulla?
E, ancora, qualcuno può far notare come QUESTA SPECIFICA CLASSIFICA sia sempre dominata da giocatorini soprattutto di squadre medio-piccole? Si veda quella della Premier (Kanté, Yakob, Gueye...grandi giocatori...).
E non c'è bisogno di capirne troppo i motivi.
Mi sembra scontato.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Dicembre 2015)

Tipo Allan che sta facendo schifo con la maglia del Napoli...vabbe dai, io ci rinuncio a rispondere seriamente.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Toglieteli la fascia di capitano. Giocatore osceno. Perde più palloni lui che tutta la squadra.


----------



## walter 22 (6 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## smallball (6 Gennaio 2016)

ha infangato la fascia di capitano


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Sempre più indegno ogni volta che indossa la nostra maglia e sopratutto la FASCIA..


----------



## DannySa (6 Gennaio 2016)

Perdendole tutte magari c'è l'0,1% di possibilità che non rinnovi, bisogna attaccarsi a questo.
A proposito dov'è ora? è ancora dentro lo stadio a protestare per il fallo laterale non concesso? no perché a quanto pare era più importante di un quasi gol subito.


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Gennaio 2016)

"un capitano veloce come Pac Man e pugnace come Don Abbondio" cit.


----------



## goleador 70 (8 Gennaio 2016)

Quel panzone del suo procuratore (Branchini) ha confermato a Sportitalia che il rinnovo triennale è una formalità..inoltre secondo lui vedendo la partita di mercoledì il problema del Milan sarebbe l'attacco e non il centrocampo..
Poi questi cani parlano di malafede


----------



## Danielsan (8 Gennaio 2016)

Il degno capitano per una squadra di incapaci


----------



## ed.vedder77 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Il degno capitano per una squadra di incapaci



.


----------



## Tobi (9 Gennaio 2016)

il peggior capitano della storia del Milan. 0 carisma, 0 grinta, 0 tecnica, solo un magnifico raccomandato


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Manco a dire 1 altro anno di contratto, o magari 2...... TRIENNALE. Cioé, ma se adesso gia si trascina per il campo, fra 3 anni cme sará? Una larva...


----------



## walter 22 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Oggi una delle sue migliori prestazioni. Si vedeva che era nel suo ruolo naturale.


----------



## Dany20 (9 Gennaio 2016)

Devi riscaldare sempre la panchina.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Gennaio 2016)

Bene oggi


----------



## 13-33 (9 Gennaio 2016)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Oggi una delle sue migliori prestazioni. Si vedeva che era nel suo ruolo naturale.


Bello seduto mai cosi bene !!!


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Gennaio 2016)

L'avversario era allo sbando eh, però senza di lui abbiamo creato di più.


----------



## LukeLike (10 Gennaio 2016)

Ieri è stato il migliore dei nostri. Quando sta in panchina fa la differenza.


----------



## de sica (13 Gennaio 2016)

Una roba indecente.. e c'è ancora chi lo difende. Come azzo si fa, dico io..


----------



## 666psycho (14 Gennaio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Una roba indecente.. e c'è ancora chi lo difende. Come azzo si fa, dico io..



e la rai che lo esalta.. mah... mai sentito un giornalista parlare male del capitano mortadella...


----------



## Jaqen (14 Gennaio 2016)

L importante sia stato fischiato ancora.


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2016)

Ma avete fatto caso che, dopo averlo incensato per tutta la telecronaca, a fine partita la Rai ha mandato in onda la grafica dei Km percorsi con lui al primissimo posto?

Ma questo qui che razza di ufficio stampa e comunicazione ha? 

Manco Obama.


----------



## mrsmit (14 Gennaio 2016)

telecronaca Rai indecente.....per un giocatore che ha fatto solo la fase difensiva (facendola neanche bene).


----------



## MarcoMilanista (14 Gennaio 2016)

Francamente non vedo questa partita scandalosa da parte sua...quella con il Verona era da mano nei capelli, mica questa.


----------



## Jino (14 Gennaio 2016)

Gioca a 4-5 tocchi, allucinante. Anche ieri, dopo sessanta minuti è sparito.


----------



## folletto (14 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> *Gioca a 4-5 tocchi, allucinante*. Anche ieri, dopo sessanta minuti è sparito.



.


----------



## 13-33 (15 Gennaio 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Francamente non vedo questa partita scandalosa da parte sua...quella con il Verona era da mano nei capelli, mica questa.


Manco si fa sempre una partita con piu di 40 palloni perse...


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (16 Gennaio 2016)

non piace manco a me ma bertolacci ragazzi...bertolacci riesce a superarlo in inutilità..


----------



## kolao95 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Stasera non scrive nessuno

Bravo, Riccardo. Ottima la sua partita in entrambe le fasi.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Ormai è un dato di fatto che viste le sue caratteristiche si rende utile soprattutto con le squadre che attaccano.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (17 Gennaio 2016)

Applausi meritati per lui.


----------



## 666psycho (17 Gennaio 2016)

solo a me non è piaciuto stasera??


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2016)

Ma come fa a tenere sessanta minuti ad ogni partita e poi scoppiare?!


----------



## LukeLike (18 Gennaio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> solo a me non è piaciuto stasera??



Beh, allora non ti è mai piaciuto e non ti piacerà mai


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma come fa a tenere sessanta minuti ad ogni partita e poi scoppiare?!



Limiti fisici, purtroppo il corpo è quello che è.


----------



## 13-33 (18 Gennaio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> solo a me non è piaciuto stasera??


Dai anche a me no piace pero oggi bene !!


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Penso abbia fatto una bella partita. Nel primo tempo ha speso tanto , il cambio con Kucka era probabilmente giusto perché Bertolacci non avendo invece corso nulla aveva ancora energie


----------



## Marco23 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Ottima partita


----------



## The Ripper (18 Gennaio 2016)

Ok in interdizione... ma in fase d'appoggio stendiamo un velo pietosissimo.
Nessuna squadra al mondo può schierare un giocatore che dura metà partita, a meno che questo giocatore non sia un fenomeno anche da fermo (Ronaldinho?)


----------



## Milan7champions (18 Gennaio 2016)

Bene, ma magari giocasse sempre cosi'


----------



## Kaladin85 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Bene, ma magari giocasse sempre cosi'



Ma in realtà gioca spesso così, il problema è che dura tra i sessanta e i settanta minuti.
Quindi se resta in campo novanta minuti, negli occhi resta sempre l'ultimo spezzone di partita in cui è quasi sempre negativo e ci si dimentica di quanto di buono fatto nel resto della partita, mentre se esce prima di scoppiare, il rendimento è quasi sempre positivo.
E il fatto che duri sessanta minuti, significa che corre parecchio, altro che statistiche taroccate dalla RAI...


----------



## prebozzio (18 Gennaio 2016)

Ieri nel primo tempo ha fatto 4-5 lanci di prima fantastici.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (18 Gennaio 2016)

Maledetta quella stagione intera fermo ai box, purtroppo pesa sulla condizione fisica del Monto attuale.


----------



## folletto (18 Gennaio 2016)

La sua migliore prestazione della stagione e non solo in fase di contenimento, ha fatto anche qualche buon lancio. Altre 10 prestazioni così e come riserva lo terrei.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (18 Gennaio 2016)

Nettamente il miglior centrocampista che abbiamo.


----------



## 666psycho (18 Gennaio 2016)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Dai anche a me no piace pero oggi bene !!



boh forse sono troppo condizionato e forse perché ha fatto più un lavoro di interdizione che di costruzione..


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Ho sempre giudicato Francesco Repice un grande telecronista e conoscitore di calcio. Qui troverete anche alcuni suoi giudizi sulla partita di Montolivo da 2:30 fino a 5:00


----------



## Hammer (18 Gennaio 2016)

Ieri ottima prestazione, molto bene.


----------



## kolao95 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Ma in realtà gioca spesso così, il problema è che dura tra i sessanta e i settanta minuti.
> Quindi se resta in campo novanta minuti, negli occhi resta sempre l'ultimo spezzone di partita in cui è quasi sempre negativo e ci si dimentica di quanto di buono fatto nel resto della partita, mentre se esce prima di scoppiare, il rendimento è quasi sempre positivo.
> E il fatto che duri sessanta minuti, significa che corre parecchio, altro che statistiche taroccate dalla RAI...



Già. Aggiungiamoci che, facendo l'interno, deve correre molto di più rispetto a quando gioca nel suo ruolo, regista davanti alla difesa, per cui perde di lucidità già al 60esimo/70esimo.


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ieri nel primo tempo ha fatto 4-5 lanci di prima fantastici.



Di prima, hai detto bene! Dovrebbe giocare sempre ad uno o due tocchi, invece troppo spesso gioca a 4-5 e questo è chiaro che non rende la mavovra fluida, perdi tempi di gioco e tutti ne risentono.


----------



## Albijol (18 Gennaio 2016)

Non ha giocato male, ma io ho preferito il Milan senza di lui e con Kucka


----------



## pazzomania (18 Gennaio 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non ha giocato male, ma io ho preferito il Milan senza di lui e con Kucka



Si ma Kucka quando gli avversari sono stanchi si esalta perchè è un carrarmato.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (18 Gennaio 2016)

comunque concordo con chi dice che il vero problema di montolivo è la resistenza atletica altrimenti sarebbe anche buono come CC.
Purtroppo ad un certo punto non gli arriva più ossigeno al cervello e sbaglia di tutto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Gennaio 2016)

La fascia.
Montolivo è stato caricato di un peso e di una responsabilità che non può sostenere, essendo solo un giocatore normale con alcuni pregi e molto limiti.
La colpa è sempre e solo della società, che ne ha fatto un simbolo in questa sciagurata era della nostra storia.

Parlo del calciatore che va in campo. Poi dell'uomo e dei rapporti con compagni/allenatore/società, si può molto discutere...


----------



## Kaladin85 (18 Gennaio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> boh forse sono troppo condizionato e forse perché ha fatto più un lavoro di interdizione che di costruzione..



E' questo il vero problema quando si parla di Montolivo: il fatto di essere arrivato "al posto di Pirlo" non implica che debba fare il ruolo di Pirlo o che sia un regista.
Montolivo è un centrocampista difensivo.


----------



## 13-33 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> E' questo il vero problema quando si parla di Montolivo: il fatto di essere arrivato "al posto di Pirlo" non implica che debba fare il ruolo di Pirlo o che sia un regista.
> Montolivo è un centrocampista difensivo.


Lui stesso aveva detto che il suo posto era regista !!! Poi quando gioca bene tutti a pomparlo come grande regista quando gioca male e un centrocampista basso.


----------



## 13-33 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ho sempre giudicato Francesco Repice un grande telecronista e conoscitore di calcio. Qui troverete anche alcuni suoi giudizi sulla partita di Montolivo da 2:30 fino a 5:00


Sentito in diretta a un certo punto ha detto che fa sempre dei partite da 7 in pagelle, lo ha pompato in un modo esagerato a questo punto mi sono chiesto si aveva vista il suo ultimo mese, dov'e a fatto ridere seriamente. 
E un giocatore che gode di buonissima stampa come e il Mancini dei giocatori.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Di prima, hai detto bene! Dovrebbe giocare sempre ad uno o due tocchi, invece troppo spesso gioca a 4-5 e questo è chiaro che non rende la mavovra fluida, perdi tempi di gioco e tutti ne risentono.



Di prima puoi giocare quando i compagni si smarcano, se no o la lanci via a caso (come fanno tutti gli altri meno Jack) o rischi la giocata


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (19 Gennaio 2016)

io gli ho fatto gli auguri su facebook


----------



## Jino (19 Gennaio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Di prima puoi giocare quando i compagni si smarcano, se no o la lanci via a caso (come fanno tutti gli altri meno Jack) o rischi la giocata



Ok, non è aiutato dal movimento senza palla dei compagni, non ci piove...ma vuoi dirmi che spesso e volentieri Montolivo non rallenta la giocata perchè fa il tocco in più? Eddai.


----------



## Kaladin85 (19 Gennaio 2016)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Lui stesso aveva detto che il suo posto era regista !!! Poi quando gioca bene tutti a pomparlo come grande regista quando gioca male e un centrocampista basso.



No, lui aveva detto, prima che si passasse al 4-4-2, che lo fanno giocare regista e si sente in grado di farlo, non che è un regista, sono concetti differenti.
E' un centrocampista difensivo che fa il suo lavoro in maniera eccellente, e la classifica dei palloni recuperati, in cui domina con un vantaggio di 30 palloni recuperati sul secondo in classifica, lo dimostra.
Criticarlo perchè non crea gioco, quando è palese che non sia un regista, francamente è ridicolo e pretestuoso.
Criticarlo anche quando gioca bene, poi, è semplicemente malafede.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ok, non è aiutato dal movimento senza palla dei compagni, non ci piove...ma vuoi dirmi che spesso e volentieri Montolivo non rallenta la giocata perchè fa il tocco in più? Eddai.



Però spesso rallenta la giocata appositamente perché piuttosto di sparacchiare palloni a caso in avanti è meglio proteggere il pallone per far salire la squadra a mio avviso.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Gennaio 2016)

Che fenomeno.............


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Gennaio 2016)

L'ho sempre criticato, ma nelle ultime due partite ha fatto ottime partite da mediano ed ha recuperato molti palloni


----------



## mandraghe (24 Gennaio 2016)

Sul primo gol dell'Empoli era totalmente fuori posizione, favorendo la ripartenza empolese.

Per il resto ordinaria amministrazione, cioè non ha fatto altri danni.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (27 Gennaio 2016)

Forse varrebbe la pena farlo giocare come mediano difensivo lasciando ad altri spazio per la costruzione del gioco. però è troppo, davvero troppo lento.


----------



## davoreb (27 Gennaio 2016)

ma avete notato che quando deve fare un lancio si ferma per 4-5 secondi?


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Gennaio 2016)

Ottima partita


----------



## Black (31 Gennaio 2016)

stasera è stato uno dei pochi che non meritano la sufficenza. Ben 2 volte poteva lanciare Bacca in porta e ha sbagliato la misura del passaggio.


----------



## Jino (31 Gennaio 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> stasera è stato uno dei pochi che non meritano la sufficenza. Ben 2 volte poteva lanciare Bacca in porta e ha sbagliato la misura del passaggio.



Per me stasera ha fatto bene, unico neo è stato nell'occasione che ha portato al rigore dell'Inter dov'era palesemente fuori posizione ed ha concesso una percussione centrale a Ljalic.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2016)

buona in fase di interdizione meno in costruzione, certe volte dovrebbe fare meno tocchi e giocare di prima. Ha sbagliato un lancio clamoroso a bacca, ma cmq buona partita


----------



## Jaqen (1 Febbraio 2016)

Benino questa sera, ogni volta che fa un passaggio però è da mani sui capelli


----------



## ed.vedder77 (1 Febbraio 2016)

A me stasera nel complesso è piaciuto.Credo che il mediano ,recupera palloni sia la sua dimensione...quanto infatti si é improvvisato regista e provato a lanciare bacca i suoi limiti sono emersi .piedi da ciabattaro.
Felice che sinisa gli abbia dato altri compiti ,magari finalmente si decideranno di prendere un regista vero a cui affidare il centrocampo


----------



## Serginho (1 Febbraio 2016)

Ha giocato molto bene, bisogna essere onesti e non prevenuti


----------



## The Ripper (1 Febbraio 2016)

Senza palla ha giocato bene. Recuperi e movimenti. Ma una squadra non può permettersi in quel ruolo un giocatore che palla al piede manda l'azione a donne di facili costumi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me stasera ha fatto bene, unico neo è stato nell'occasione che ha portato al rigore dell'Inter dov'era palesemente fuori posizione ed ha concesso una percussione centrale a Ljalic.



Confermo, l'ho bestemmiato parecchio in quella situazione


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Febbraio 2016)

Molto bene ma qualitativamente ormai non ci da nulla.


----------



## Kaladin85 (1 Febbraio 2016)

Non scherziamo, è stato un muro davanti alla difesa, da quando è andato via Van Bommel non avevo più visto una prestazione di questa sostanza dall'uomo davanti alla difesa.
Rendetevi conto che, se avesse anche i piedi e la visione per mandare in porta i compagni e creare gioco con continuità, giocherebbe nel Real Madrid o nel Bayern, perchè a livello difensivo, è il top della serie A.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Febbraio 2016)

con Kucka penso formino una buona coppia


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (1 Febbraio 2016)

Forse a 31 anni si è iniziato a capire il suo ruolo a centrocampo. Un po' tardi ma meglio così. Le due fasi non può farle entrambe in maniera eccellente, altrimenti non giocherebbe al Milan. 
Con kucka sta venendo fuori una bella coppia, ora vedremo come andrà con mister 20 milioni perché è dura tenerlo in naftalina


----------



## Hammer (1 Febbraio 2016)

Ieri ha giocato molto bene


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (1 Febbraio 2016)

Io non l'ho mai criticato e mai lo farò...per me rimane sempre il miglior centrocampista che abbiamo assieme a kucka,naturalmente con caratteristiche diverse. Quello che mi fa pena è bertolacci.


----------



## smallball (1 Febbraio 2016)

con Kucka ha trovato una dimensione accettabile


----------



## davoreb (1 Febbraio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ha giocato molto bene, bisogna essere onesti e non prevenuti



Si ha giocato bene in fase di non posseso ma in fare di possesso ha fatto pena, una marea di passaggi sbagliati.


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Febbraio 2016)

Dite quello che volete, ma da quando è uscito il Milan ha subito un sacco. E' sempre Mosciolivo e scarso, ma Bertolacci è qualcosa di veramente indegno. Cambio sbagliatissimo di Miha. Poi non so se fosse cotto e stracotto Riccardo. Questo fa capire che con un regista vero e bravo questa squadra potrebbe lottare per il terzo posto. Peccato.


----------



## Jino (3 Febbraio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Dite quello che volete, ma da quando è uscito il Milan ha subito un sacco. E' sempre Mosciolivo e scarso, ma Bertolacci è qualcosa di veramente indegno. Cambio sbagliatissimo di Miha. Poi non so se fosse cotto e stracotto Riccardo. Questo fa capire che con un regista vero e bravo questa squadra potrebbe lottare per il terzo posto. Peccato.



Ha chiesto il cambio.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Febbraio 2016)

Accettabile
Ma se penso di giocare in Europa con 'sto moscio mi vengono i brividi


----------



## kolao95 (3 Febbraio 2016)

Ho letto che ha chiesto il cambio perché aveva la febbre. Comunque ultimamente riesce a fare la doppia fase molto bene.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Febbraio 2016)

Per me rimane uno dei problemi del Milan. È un giocatore che quando è in forma non è nulla d'eccezionale


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Febbraio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Dite quello che volete, ma da quando è uscito il Milan ha subito un sacco. E' sempre Mosciolivo e scarso, ma Bertolacci è qualcosa di veramente indegno. Cambio sbagliatissimo di Miha. Poi non so se fosse cotto e stracotto Riccardo. Questo fa capire che con un regista vero e bravo questa squadra potrebbe lottare per il terzo posto. Peccato.



Quoto, da quando è uscito abbiamo smesso di giocare, e aveva pure la febbre.

A me non fa impazzire, ma è abbastanza decente, con tutti i suoi limiti.


----------



## CIppO (3 Febbraio 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Per me rimane uno dei problemi del Milan. È un giocatore che quando è in forma non è nulla d'eccezionale



Sono d'accordo. Quando gioca a me prudono le mani. Dovrebbe essere il Leader, punto di riferimento della squadra: a me non pare proprio. Lento, prevedibile e nemmeno è un uomo assist. Molto mediocre.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Febbraio 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Per me rimane uno dei problemi del Milan.



Ad averceli problemi del genere


----------



## Jaqen (4 Febbraio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ad averceli problemi del genere



Per me è un problema, non ha carisma, non ha un minimo di leadership. Sta giocando bene, ma non può essere il perno di centrocampo di una squadra che vuole rilanciarsi


----------



## Kaladin85 (4 Febbraio 2016)

Giocatore FONDAMENTALE, anche ieri l'ha dimostrato.
Riesce a dare equilibrio alla squadra e grande copertura alla difesa, si conferma il miglior centrocampista difensivo della Serie A per distacco.
Per fare il salto di qualità a livello di squadra avremmo bisogno di affiancargli un giocatore di maggiore qualità rispetto al pur positivo Kucka



CIppO ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo. Quando gioca a me prudono le mani. Dovrebbe essere il Leader, punto di riferimento della squadra: a me non pare proprio. Lento, prevedibile e nemmeno è un uomo assist. Molto mediocre.


Difficile fare assist quando giochi davanti alla difesa...


----------



## CIppO (4 Febbraio 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Difficile fare assist quando giochi davanti alla difesa...



Domandalo a Pirlo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (4 Febbraio 2016)

Gli assist di Pirlo si contano sulle dita di una mano. E comunque credo che con centrocampista difensivo si riferisca più alle caratteristiche del giocatore che al ruolo in campo.


----------



## folletto (4 Febbraio 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Per me è un problema, non ha carisma, non ha un minimo di leadership. Sta giocando bene, ma non può essere il perno di centrocampo di una squadra che vuole rilanciarsi



Si ma oltre al perno di centrocampo servirebbero anche un terzino tosto, un esterno destro, un altro cantrale affidabile.....
Hai ragione, Montolivo ha fallito al Milan (mi aspettavo molto di più quando l'abbiamo preso e ha fatto un girone di andata vergognoso) ma paradossalmente se oggi avessimo 2 Montolivo e 2 Honda saremmo messi molto meglio (i 4 di centrocampo sono letteralmente CONTATI). Bisogna ammettere che alla fine è il meno peggio dopo Kucka nel ruolo di centrale di centrocampo e che dietro di loro c'è il vuoto, lo zero assoluto.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Febbraio 2016)

CIppO ha scritto:


> Domandalo a Pirlo.



Dimmi, a parte Pirlo e Xabi Alonso che sono due fuoriclasse del ruolo, quale giocatore che gioca davanti alla difesa sforna assist? Pirlo è Pirlo e non va paragonato a Montolivo.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (4 Febbraio 2016)

Vi dovete mettere in testa che non è più un giocatore di qualità, ma di rottura
Cioè Montolivo ha recuperato più palloni di Allan e Medel messi insieme....
Si è trasformato in una specie di super De Jong
Recupero del pallone e ripartenza dell'azione con qualità.
Assist e goal non sono più nelle sue corde


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Febbraio 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Vi dovete mettere in testa che non è più un giocatore di qualità, ma di rottura
> Cioè Montolivo ha recuperato più palloni di Alan e Medel messi insieme....
> Si è trasformato in una specie di super De Jong
> Recupero del pallone e ripartenza dell'azione con qualità.
> Assist e goal non sono più nelle sue corde



e lo preferisco di gran lunga così. Anche perché assist ne faceva pochi e gol ancora meno. Insomma non è un regista, e questo nuovo ruolo disegnatoli da sinisa è perfetto per lui.


----------



## Kaladin85 (4 Febbraio 2016)

CIppO ha scritto:


> Domandalo a Pirlo.



Pirlo aveva gattuso o ambrosini che gli coprivano le spalle e si occupavano della fase difensiva, non era certo lui l'ultimo baluardo prima della difesa.
Se proprio si vuole paragonare il gioco di Montolivo ad un giocatore del Milan dell'ultimo passato, quello è Van Bommel.



Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Vi dovete mettere in testa che non è più un giocatore di qualità, ma di rottura
> Cioè Montolivo ha recuperato più palloni di Allan e Medel messi insieme....
> Si è trasformato in una specie di super De Jong
> Recupero del pallone e ripartenza dell'azione con qualità.
> Assist e goal non sono più nelle sue corde



Parole sante, anzi santissime


----------



## Jaqen (4 Febbraio 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Si ma oltre al perno di centrocampo servirebbero anche un terzino tosto, un esterno destro, un altro cantrale affidabile.....
> Hai ragione, Montolivo ha fallito al Milan (mi aspettavo molto di più quando l'abbiamo preso e ha fatto un girone di andata vergognoso) ma paradossalmente se oggi avessimo 2 Montolivo e 2 Honda saremmo messi molto meglio (i 4 di centrocampo sono letteralmente CONTATI). Bisogna ammettere che alla fine è il meno peggio dopo Kucka nel ruolo di centrale di centrocampo e che dietro di loro c'è il vuoto, lo zero assoluto.



Sì, sono d'accordo. Bertolacci, Poli sono non presentabili. Al momento deve giocare.... e il problema grosso imho è considerare accettabile per i nostri obbiettivi (anche di EL) Montolivo.


----------



## CIppO (4 Febbraio 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Pirlo aveva gattuso o ambrosini che gli coprivano le spalle e si occupavano della fase difensiva, non era certo lui l'ultimo baluardo prima della difesa.
> Se proprio si vuole paragonare il gioco di Montolivo ad un giocatore del Milan dell'ultimo passato, quello è Van Bommel.



Ciao non voglio innescare una polemica sterile a riguardo ho solo risposto ad un tuo assunto e come vedi abbiam convenuto che esistono giocatori che seppur giocando fronte la difesa, possono essere determinanti. Non ho mai paragonato Montolivo a Pirlo, è qualcosa che hai estrapolato tu. Mi aspetterei piuttosto una maggiore distribuzione di palloni e maggior velocità nella manovra dal giocatore. Per me Montolivo è il simbolo della mediocrità di questo Milan e come capitano non mi pare che sia un punto di riferimento per giocatori e tifosi. Questo è comunque il mio punto di vista, liberissimo di non accettarlo.


----------



## DannySa (4 Febbraio 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Vi dovete mettere in testa che non è più un giocatore di qualità, ma di rottura
> Cioè Montolivo ha recuperato più palloni di Allan e Medel messi insieme....
> Si è trasformato in una specie di super De Jong
> Recupero del pallone e ripartenza dell'azione con qualità.
> Assist e goal non sono più nelle sue corde



Che roba eh?
Montolivo recupera palloni e Kucka imposta il gioco e porta palla.
In estate dovrà arrivare un cc tecnico e un esterno tipo Candreva, se si vuole continuare così altrimenti credo proprio che si tornerà a giocare col trequartista e l'indiziato sarebbe Vazquez.
Ora come ora è come se avessimo due trequartisti che giocano larghi sulla fascia, Bonaventura è più nel vivo del gioco giocando esterno piuttosto che da mezzala e Honda, un trequartista solo di nome, è più utile in fase di copertura e di possesso palla piuttosto che come rifinitore dietro le punte.


----------



## Kaladin85 (5 Febbraio 2016)

CIppO ha scritto:


> Ciao non voglio innescare una polemica sterile a riguardo ho solo risposto ad un tuo assunto e come vedi abbiam convenuto che esistono giocatori che seppur giocando fronte la difesa, possono essere determinanti. Non ho mai paragonato Montolivo a Pirlo, è qualcosa che hai estrapolato tu. Mi aspetterei piuttosto una maggiore distribuzione di palloni e maggior velocità nella manovra dal giocatore. Per me Montolivo è il simbolo della mediocrità di questo Milan e come capitano non mi pare che sia un punto di riferimento per giocatori e tifosi. Questo è comunque il mio punto di vista, liberissimo di non accettarlo.



Ma è un punto di vista che parte da presupposti sbagliati: Pirlo era un regista, messo davanti alla difesa e affiancato sempre almeno da un mediano, se non due; Montolivo è un centrocampista difensivo, che gioca davanti alla difesa, affiancato da un incursore. 
Pirlo dava qualità perchè aveva le caratteristiche per farlo e la libertà di farlo, avendo le spalle coperte da Gattuso e/o Ambrosini, Montolivo fa il recuperapalloni, però purtroppo non ha al fianco un giocatore che sappia impostare con i palloni che lui recupera, Montolivo è quello che sono stati Ambrosini e Van Bommel nel passato.
Ma dire che non è determinante in questo Milan è falso: senza di lui avremmo sicuramente subito più gol, determinante lo è, per la fase difensiva e gli equilibri di squadra.

Personalmente trovo assurdo pretendere da Montolivo cose che non sono nelle sue caratteristiche e criticarlo perchè non le fa anche quando gioca bene come nell'ultimo periodo: è ovvio che non possa velocizzare la manovra, non è mai stato nè rapido nè abile a giocare di prima, così come è ovvio che non possa trascinare la squadra perchè caratterialmente non è un leader.
Ma sarà mica colpa sua se è lento e se gli hanno assegnato la fascia di capitano pur non avendo un gran carisma? Che poi, diciamolo, chi ce l'ha il carisma da Capitano in questa rosa?

Lo ripeterò fino allo sfinimento: se Montolivo, che è il miglior centrocampista difensivo della Serie A, facesse anche gol e assist, giocherebbe nel Real, nel Barcellona o nel Bayern e varrebbe 60/70 milioni di euro.


----------



## davoreb (5 Febbraio 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Ma è un punto di vista che parte da presupposti sbagliati: Pirlo era un regista, messo davanti alla difesa e affiancato sempre almeno da un mediano, se non due; Montolivo è un centrocampista difensivo, che gioca davanti alla difesa, affiancato da un incursore.
> Pirlo dava qualità perchè aveva le caratteristiche per farlo e la libertà di farlo, avendo le spalle coperte da Gattuso e/o Ambrosini, Montolivo fa il recuperapalloni, però purtroppo non ha al fianco un giocatore che sappia impostare con i palloni che lui recupera, Montolivo è quello che sono stati Ambrosini e Van Bommel nel passato.
> Ma dire che non è determinante in questo Milan è falso: senza di lui avremmo sicuramente subito più gol, determinante lo è, per la fase difensiva e gli equilibri di squadra.
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo con te che sta facendo bene in fase difensiva ma:

1. Montolivo NON E' il miglior centrocampista difensivo della serie A, non citare la classifica di palloni recuperati perchè basta vedere secondo, terzo e quarto che sono in quella classifica.

2. Ha poco dinamismo per essere un centrocampista top.

3. Non gli si chiedono gol e assist, ma qualche cambio gioco fatto bene, qualche buon passaggio in avanti e giocare con rapidità non tenere la palla ferma per 5-10 secondi rallentando/fermando il gioco.

Detto questo in questo momento è un buon/mediocre centrocampista.


----------



## davoreb (5 Febbraio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Dite quello che volete, ma da quando è uscito il Milan ha subito un sacco. E' sempre Mosciolivo e scarso, ma Bertolacci è qualcosa di veramente indegno. Cambio sbagliatissimo di Miha. Poi non so se fosse cotto e stracotto Riccardo. Questo fa capire che con un regista vero e bravo questa squadra potrebbe lottare per il terzo posto. Peccato.



Diciamo le cose come stanno, il Milan ha cominciato ha subire prima che uscisse lui ed è per quello che è stato cambiato, poi che bertolacci in questo momento non è presentabile è un altro discorso.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ma da quanti anni non segna??? Ma sei a 15 metri dalla porta COSA PASSI


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ma fallo un goal, cristo santo,possibile mai che quelle pochissime volte che prendi la porta la tiri centrale.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Alla fine era sfinito.

Gli si può rimproverare tutto ma non che non si impegni durante la partita. Oggi ha lottato come un leone.


----------



## LukeLike (7 Febbraio 2016)

Vado controcorrente. A me oggi è piaciuto, e non poco. Ha palesi limiti tecnici, ma oggi ha dato tutto.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Vado controcorrente. A me oggi è piaciuto, e non poco. Ha palesi limiti tecnici, ma oggi ha dato tutto.



Infatti la sua prestazione è stato buona, da 6/6,5. Non so cosa sinceramente in molti pretendano da lui. E' un onesto mestierante. Nulla più. Poi se vogliamo riportare a galla la solita solfa sul fatto che sia indegno di indossare la fascia rossonera, facciamolo. Però molti stentano ad accettare cosa sia il Milan oggi. Una squadra da terzo/sesto posto....


----------



## The P (7 Febbraio 2016)

non capisco davvero cosa gli si possa rimproverare oggi, a parte qualche errorino nei passaggi. A centrocamp ha giganteggiato ed è stato protagonista anche di ottime ripartenze. Si è prevenuti con lui.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2016)

Come ha fatto questo a giocare trequartista in carriera resta un mistero


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come ha fatto questo a giocare trequartista in carriera resta un mistero



Quando fisicamente ne aveva poteva essere utile anche lì.


----------



## ignaxio (12 Febbraio 2016)

Non sono un suo grande fan, ma le statistiche dicono che è quello che recupera più palloni in europa


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Febbraio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Non sono un suo grande fan, ma le statistiche dicono che è quello che recupera più palloni in europa



Sì, questo dato già era noto, più che altro è indicativo anche pensare a chi altro sta in classifica...

tutti giocatorini.


----------



## ignaxio (12 Febbraio 2016)

Montolivo: Il migliore delle mezze calzette


----------



## Jino (12 Febbraio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Non sono un suo grande fan, ma le statistiche dicono che è quello che recupera più palloni in europa



Il fatto che non ci sia nessun fenomeno fa capire come sia un dato che andrebbe rapportato a molti altri, cosi vale poco e nulla.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Febbraio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Non sono un suo grande fan, ma le statistiche dicono che è quello che recupera più palloni in europa




potremmo prendere Gueye, così avremo la mediama più forte del mondo..


----------



## LukeLike (12 Febbraio 2016)

Ci sta Magnanelli in 'sta classifica


----------



## Danielsan (12 Febbraio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ci sta Magnanelli in 'sta classifica



Il Capitano


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Febbraio 2016)

Per me il migliore in campo insieme a Honda


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Grande Riccardo! Applausi meritati.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Partitone. Ha svoltato completamente.


----------



## gheorghehagi (14 Febbraio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Partitone. Ha svoltato completamente.



basta dargli un po' di fiducia e continuità nei risultati positivi


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Bravo, niente da dire. Meritava il gol.


----------



## The P (14 Febbraio 2016)

Altra partita monumentale. Bisogna ammetterlo, al momento uno dei migliori centrocampisti della Serie A.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2016)

A me invece è piaciuta la grinta dalla panchina verso il mercenario.

Sono le cose che deve fare un capitano, e che non ha mai dimostrato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Febbraio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A me invece è piaciuta la grinta dalla panchina verso il mercenario.
> 
> Sono le cose che deve fare un capitano, e che non ha mai dimostrato.



Non sono d'accordo, nella prima avventura di Balotelli al Milan andava a riprenderlo azione si azione no, quella sulla personalità la ritengo abbastanza una leggenda, così com'era con Ambrosini


----------



## Hammer (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ha giocato benissimo. Sta crescendo tantissimo, ad oggi è imprescindibile per il nostro centrocampo


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2016)

Il capitone l ho criticato tantissimo ma visto il rinnovo sta dando l anima ... Poi tornerà nell oblio .


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Febbraio 2016)

peccato per il palo, tutto sommato meritava il gol. 

sta giocando bene ultimamente, e ci sta mettendo anche un po' più di grinta.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Febbraio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A me invece è piaciuta* la grinta dalla panchina verso il mercenario*.
> 
> Sono le cose che deve fare un capitano, e che non ha mai dimostrato.



ecco, visto che in queste cose è uno che influenza molto galliani, decidendo chi fa parte del gruppo dei senatori e di chi va accantonato, speriamo si faccia sentire in sede in modo che il mononeurone venga allontanato quanto prima. 

spero che il gruppetto dei "senatori" lo escluda, se ne deve andare sto cesso che rema pure contro.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Montolivo non è un fenomeno ma è un ottimo giocatore quando al top (intendiamoci, quello di oggi non è ancora al suo top), specialmente se parliamo di centrocampisti italiani, io sono ancora convinto che il suo infortunio è stata una perdita PESANTISSIMA per Prandelli ai mondiali in Brasile oltre ad averlo danneggiato in chiave Milan. Piano piano si sta riprendendo ma ci è voluto molto... probabilmente ci vorrà la stessa pazienza per Menez, ci vorrà molto prima di rivederlo al top.


----------



## Aron (14 Febbraio 2016)

Purtroppo più gioca così, più è probabile il rinnovo.

Di sicuro è comunque uno di quelli che più ha beneficiato del cambio di modulo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (14 Febbraio 2016)

Appena migliora la condizione fisica si vede il Montolivo che conosco


----------



## MarcoMilanista (14 Febbraio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Purtroppo più gioca così, più è probabile il rinnovo.
> 
> Di sicuro è comunque uno di quelli che più ha beneficiato del cambio di modulo.



Secondo me è più una questione di forma fisica che di cambio modulo. Montolivo in forma gioca bene in tutti i ruoli (per le sue caratteristiche)


----------



## The Ripper (14 Febbraio 2016)

Oggi bene, anche con un pizzico di qualità in più.
Ovvio che se dobbiamo ambire ad alzare trofei serve altro.
Ha capito che non è Pirlo, ha capito che qualitativamente fa schifo, e sta giocando in maniera più umile e intelligente. Di questo gli dò atto.
Oggi non lo critico, ma continuo a ritenere la sua permanenza al Milan nell'11 titolare una condanna peggio della peste.


----------



## Jino (14 Febbraio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Purtroppo più gioca così, più è probabile il rinnovo.
> 
> Di sicuro è comunque uno di quelli che più ha beneficiato del cambio di modulo.



Il rinnovo era sicuro a prescindere, è tutto pronto nero su bianco, basta firmare.

Detto questo oggi grande partita, migliore in campo assieme ad Honda.


----------



## mèuris (15 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Oggi bene, anche con un pizzico di qualità in più.
> Ovvio che se dobbiamo ambire ad alzare trofei serve altro.
> Ha capito che non è Pirlo, ha capito che qualitativamente fa schifo, e sta giocando in maniera più umile e intelligente. Di questo gli dò atto.
> Oggi non lo critico, ma continuo a ritenere la sua permanenza al Milan nell'11 titolare una condanna peggio della peste.



Ti quoto praticamente in pieno. Sta facendo bene, e in questo Milan non può che fare il titolare,se è in condizione, ma abbiamo il dovere di ambire a qualcosa di meglio. Mai ritenuto un giocatore di primo livello, sin da quando era nell'Under. Un triennale sarebbe un delitto, per come la vedo io.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> *Ovvio che se dobbiamo ambire ad alzare trofei serve altro*.
> Oggi non lo critico, ma continuo a ritenere la sua permanenza al Milan nell'11 titolare una condanna peggio della peste.





mèuris ha scritto:


> Ti quoto praticamente in pieno. Sta facendo bene, e in questo Milan non può che fare il titolare,se è in condizione, *ma abbiamo il dovere di ambire a qualcosa di meglio.* Mai ritenuto un giocatore di primo livello, sin da quando era nell'Under. Un triennale sarebbe un delitto, per come la vedo io.



Credo che lo stesso discorso pari pari lo si possa fare per Honda,
entrambi stanno facendo benino e meritano una riconferma, ma se si vuole migliorare la squadra il loro ruolo è il primo da rinforzare,
magari mantenendo loro come alternative.


----------



## Tobi (15 Febbraio 2016)

Ieri ha giocato solo a centrocampo per via dell'assenza di Bertolacci ed ha fatto benissimo, speriamo venga affiancato a Napoli da Kucka


----------



## 13-33 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Qualcuno puo trovarmi il numero di pallone persi ?? Una roba mai vista in serie A


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2016)

Né più né meno di un Ambrosini, e gli sto facendo un enorme complimento, giusto perché è bravo a trovarsi sempre sulle traiettorie dei passaggi altrui.

Inadatto a gestire il gioco con un minimo di pressing organizzato


----------



## 666psycho (22 Febbraio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Né più né meno di un Ambrosini, e gli sto facendo un enorme complimento, giusto perché è bravo a trovarsi sempre sulle traiettorie dei passaggi altrui.
> 
> Inadatto a gestire il gioco con un minimo di pressing organizzato



montolivo può solo lustrare le scarpe ad ambrosini...


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Febbraio 2016)

Intercetterà pure I palloni ma ad impostare e mettere fosforo al centrocampo è un cane assurdo .


----------



## MarcoMilanista (23 Febbraio 2016)

Non ha fatto male, il suo compito lo ha svolto alla grande.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Oggi ha fatto malino, ma il loro centrocampo era molto aggressivo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (23 Febbraio 2016)

Si, per qualsiasi centrocampista "umano" è difficile giocare contro questo centrocampo del Napoli. Loro non mi sembrano in calo, anzi...


----------



## Danielsan (23 Febbraio 2016)

Oggi male. Ci può stare. Ho notato un momento della partita in cui implorava calma,per poi 4 secondi dopo con la palla tra i piedi sparare alla cieca in avanti. 

"Calma raga,giochiamola."


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Oggi male. Ci può stare. Ho notato un momento della partita in cui implorava calma,per poi 4 secondi dopo con la palla tra i piedi sparare alla cieca in avanti.
> 
> "Calma raga,giochiamola."



Comunque questo è proprio il suo stile di gioco, quello di giocare veloce (molto spesso lancia anche di prima come si faceva in Inghilterra). E' sempre stato abituato a non tenere la palla, non so se perchè gli scotti o perchè sa che se agredito è poco reattivo.


----------



## Danielsan (23 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque questo è proprio il suo stile di gioco, quello di giocare veloce (molto spesso lancia anche di prima come si faceva in Inghilterra). E' sempre stato abituato a non tenere la palla, non so se perchè gli scotti o perchè sa che se agredito è poco reattivo.



Mah, sinceramente questo suo stile di gioco veloce non glielo ho visto fare molte volte.. Anzi piuttosto il contrario,ci si è sempre lamentati della sua lentezza nel far girare palla, per farla uscire ci metteva sempre un paio di tempi di gioco in piu. 
Nelle ultime partite ha sicuramente migliorato anche da quel punto di vista,probabilmente perchè ci hanno lavorato come squadra. 
Stasera secondo me era anche difficile fare possesso,e probabilmente era una indicazione quella di saltare il centrocampo avversario, ma spesso ha lanciato proprio a caso anche in situazioni dove si poteva gestire diversamente.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Mah, sinceramente questo suo stile di gioco veloce non glielo ho visto fare molte volte.. Anzi piuttosto il contrario,ci si è sempre lamentati della sua lentezza nel far girare palla, per farla uscire ci metteva sempre un paio di tempi di gioco in piu.
> Nelle ultime partite ha sicuramente migliorato anche da quel punto di vista,probabilmente perchè ci hanno lavorato come squadra.
> Stasera secondo me era anche difficile fare possesso,e probabilmente era una indicazione quella di saltare il centrocampo avversario, ma spesso ha lanciato proprio a caso anche in situazioni dove si poteva gestire diversamente.



Non sono d'accordo, io l'ho sempre visto giocare a pochi tocchi, raramente conduce il pallone. Poi rimane lento, comunque.


----------



## JohnShepard (23 Febbraio 2016)

Come incontrista e recupera palloni niente da dire. In fase di verticalizzazione le sbaglia tutte, mannaggia


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Febbraio 2016)

La prossima non la gioca, squalificato.


----------



## JohnShepard (23 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> La prossima non la gioca, squalificato.



Wow, giocherà cessolacci


----------



## LukeLike (23 Febbraio 2016)

Meglio buttare palla in avanti a casaccio ed evitare pericoli, che tenerla, farsi aggredire e farsela soffiare per andare a subire un pericolo (come quel cesso di Bertolacci quando è entrato ed ha innescato una loro ripartenza).


----------



## kolao95 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Malissimo anche lui stasera. Ha perso un'infinità di palloni, ma c'è da dire che le verticalizzazioni verso Bacca erano praticamente inutili, visto che Koulibaly se lo è mangiato in ogni occasione.


----------



## 13-33 (23 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Malissimo anche lui stasera. Ha perso un'infinità di palloni, ma c'è da dire che le verticalizzazioni verso Bacca erano praticamente inutili, visto che Koulibaly se lo è mangiato in ogni occasione.


Le sue verticalizziazioni no era per Bacca me a caso la buttava via senza nemmeno guardare dov'e la mandava.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Febbraio 2016)

Come ho detto miliardi di volte, lui è Il mediocre per definizione. Gioca male 30 partite su 40, e in quelle 10 che gioca tra il sufficiente e il bene non c'è MAI una squadra top.
Andare in Europa con questo qui titolare è tragedia allo stato puro.


----------



## Albijol (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ieri il peggiore in campo, purtroppo gioca proprio nel ruolo in cui una squadra non può permettersi un mediocre


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Per me grandissimo anche ieri. Questo è il genere di partite dove lui soffre tanto e ha sofferto. Ha dato comunque tutto fino ad esaurimento, si sta dimostrando un grande leader per questa squadra ritrovata.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Febbraio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Per me grandissimo anche ieri. Questo è il genere di partite dove lui soffre tanto e ha sofferto. Ha dato comunque tutto fino ad esaurimento, si sta dimostrando un grande leader per questa squadra ritrovata.



ok, impegno emcomiabile e tutto, ma avrà rilanciato 8/9 volte di prima a chissà chi.. son palloni buttati letteralmente e pure pericolosi.

Poteva fare meglio secondo me.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ieri mediocre. Bene che abbia lottato, ma avrà sbagliata una quantità industriale di palloni. Giocate talvolte senza senso.


----------



## LukeLike (23 Febbraio 2016)

Lo preferisco quando butta palloni a casaccio in avanti piuttosto che quando si fa attaccare e soffiare palla innescando le ripartenze altrui.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ok, impegno emcomiabile e tutto, ma avrà rilanciato 8/9 volte di prima a chissà chi.. son palloni buttati letteralmente e pure pericolosi.
> 
> Poteva fare meglio secondo me.



sì beh certo infatti ho detto che ha sofferto, ma non è giusto parlare di peggiore in campo, ieri c'è stato un grande impegno collettivo (merito quindi anche del capitano) per me tutti sufficienti tranne Bacca che però avrei voluto vederlo con Menez in campo, magari al posto di Niang quando ha avuto quella palla gol da Jeremy


----------



## LukeLike (27 Febbraio 2016)

Prendetemi per matto, ma stasera mi è mancato...a vedere Bertolacci poi...


----------



## kolao95 (27 Febbraio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Prendetemi per matto, ma stasera mi è mancato...a vedere Bertolacci poi...



Stai sicuro che quei buchi che Immobile e Belotti stavano per sfruttare con Montolivo non ci sarebbero proprio stati. E' importante per noi.


----------



## Jino (28 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Stai sicuro che quei buchi che Immobile e Belotti stavano per sfruttare con Montolivo non ci sarebbero proprio stati. E' importante per noi.



Quello è sicuro. Bertolacci era sempre fuori posizione in fase di copertura.


----------



## Julian Ross (3 Aprile 2016)

Imbarazzante.


----------



## Hammer (3 Aprile 2016)

Quando non è in forma è imbarazzante. Impresentabile insieme a Bertolacci, non stupiamoci se abbiamo un centrocampo colabrodo


----------



## gabuz (3 Aprile 2016)

Altro partitone del miglior centrocampista italiano!!


----------



## massvi (3 Aprile 2016)

Triennale.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Aprile 2016)

Trpp frt 1l cpt1!! ) nn s1 tkk4!!


----------



## Lo Gnu (3 Aprile 2016)

Del resto è tra i migliori recupera-palloni della serie a (?!?!), perché non rinnovargli il contratto?


----------



## Albijol (4 Aprile 2016)

Praticamente ha sbagliato tutti i passaggi col livello di difficoltà non settato a beginner, ma chissene vai col triennale


----------



## smallball (4 Aprile 2016)

ieri francamente imbarazzante,e' fuori condizione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Trpp frt 1l cpt1!! ) nn s1 tkk4!!


----------



## Hammer (9 Aprile 2016)

Mi auto cito



Hammer ha scritto:


> Quando non è in forma è imbarazzante. Impresentabile


----------



## vota DC (9 Aprile 2016)

Presenza irrinunciabile per perdere. Ecco perché Galliani ha fatto pressioni per recuperarlo: è gobbo e Montolivo è garanzia di disfatta!


----------



## The Ripper (9 Aprile 2016)

meglio questo Montolivo che non """""""""""""""""""bruciare"""""""""""""""""""""" Locatelli.
Sul non cambio avrà detto a Sinisa, da buon capitano: "Oh, ma che fai? Bruci il ragazzo? Lascia stare, ci penso io...".


----------



## kolao95 (21 Aprile 2016)

Finito. Rinnovare il contratto a questo sarebbe in malafede. 
Ed ero tra i pochissimi rimasti a supportarlo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Aprile 2016)

Rinnoviamo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Aprile 2016)

Questa gente raccomandata ora si sente al sicuro e protetta, e va in campo come se fosse a Miami Beach.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Aprile 2016)

Vorrei sapere la statistica dei palloni persi dal nostro caro Montolivo, sono curioso


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2016)

Spero che i cinesi lo caccino.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Aprile 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Vorrei sapere la statistica dei palloni persi dal nostro caro Montolivo, sono curioso



Li perde solo per riconquistarli e diventare il migliorrubapallonisulgloboterracqueo


----------



## MarcoMilanista (22 Aprile 2016)

Deve baciare i guanti di Donnarumma...fisicamente non regge più certi ritmi.

Il Montolivo di adesso farebbe fatica pure nel campionato coreano.


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Aprile 2016)

Primo in classifica per palle recuperate con l'interno del piede destro indossando scarpette nike taglia 43  L'imprescindibile


----------



## smallball (22 Aprile 2016)

in condizioni di forma imbarazzanti,andrebbe panchinato all'istante


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (22 Aprile 2016)

che forte il nostro capitano!! imprescindibile!! rinnoviamogli il contratto di 3 anni subito!


----------



## Theochedeo (22 Aprile 2016)

E' un giocatore stranissimo. Nel complesso è un buon giocatore, forse anche adatto ad una squadra che gioca per il sesto posto, ma il ritmo con cui gioca lo rende dannoso, quasi peggio di De Jong. Semplicemente anacronistico per il calcio moderno


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Aprile 2016)

Ieri sera nel secondo tempo ha cercato un dribbling alla Pirlo sulla nostra trequarti facendosi fregare palla come un ebete e innescando la migliore occasione del Carpi..nella sessa azione si è fatto dribblare, lui si col controllo di tacco, dall'avversario...
Che vergogna..fortuna che Donnarumma c'ha messo la pezza..


----------



## Albijol (22 Aprile 2016)

Devo essere sincero, quasi mi dispiace che Donnarumma abbia fatto il miracolo salvando il didietro a questo WC


----------



## mandraghe (25 Aprile 2016)




----------



## LukeLike (25 Aprile 2016)

Inetto! Sullo stesso aereo tu e Bacca! Annatevene!


----------



## DannySa (25 Aprile 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>



Dai non siate crudeli, era solo stanco e non ha voluto saltare.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Aprile 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>


Manco Alan Crocker della New Team....


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Aprile 2016)

Inadeguato. Il fatto che non abbia rinnovato ancora mi fa quasi sperare.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (25 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Inadeguato. Il fatto che non abbia rinnovato ancora mi fa quasi sperare.



Non disperare! E' in arrivo un bel triennale con aumento dell'ingaggio, poco ma sicuro!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Aprile 2016)

non c'è bisogno di dire altro


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (25 Aprile 2016)

Il fatto che quest'essere immondo abbia in mano la squadra e probabilmente lo spogliatoio mi fa accapponare la pelle!
E poi si permette anche si sbracciare e dare gli ordini ai compagni; in un'altra squadra verrebbe preso a sputi come minimo!


----------



## Milan7champions (25 Aprile 2016)

Il capitano senza un briciolo di dignita'


----------



## malos (25 Aprile 2016)

Indegno sotto ogni punto di vista.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2016)

Senza dignità.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Aprile 2016)

se questo rinnova smetto con lo sport...c'è un limite che non si può superare...


----------



## kolao95 (25 Aprile 2016)

Scandaloso. Ti ho sempre difeso, ma è ora di sparire.


----------



## DannySa (25 Aprile 2016)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Il fatto che quest'essere immondo abbia in mano la squadra e probabilmente lo spogliatoio mi fa accapponare la pelle!
> E poi si permette anche si sbracciare e dare gli ordini ai compagni; in un'altra squadra verrebbe preso a sputi come minimo!



"Dai ragazzi venite sotto la curva a salutare i tifosi, daii, per favore dai"
Montolivo mentre discute con i compagni dopo una sconfitta della sua squadra.


----------



## Hammer (25 Aprile 2016)

Ha fatto bene tre mesi, lì ho apprezzato molto. Il resto però è da no comment, una tragedia


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (25 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> "Dai ragazzi venite sotto la curva a salutare i tifosi, daii, per favore dai"
> Montolivo mentre discute con i compagni dopo una sconfitta della sua squadra.



Appunto!


----------



## Albijol (26 Aprile 2016)

La mia firma (messa secoli fa) mi è testimone: mai ho odiato così tanto in vita mia un giocatore, che sia del Milan o di un'altra squadra, MAI!


----------



## 13-33 (26 Aprile 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La mia firma (messa secoli fa) mi è testimone: *mai ho odiato così tanto in vita mia un giocatore, che sia del Milan o di un'altra squadra, MAI*!


Lo stesso per me !!!!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Aprile 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> non c'è bisogno di dire altro



Dai, non attacchiamo il nostro capitone. Non ha saltato perche' semplicemente gli pesavano le gambe, ha recuperato troppi palloni ieri!


----------



## Il Genio (26 Aprile 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ha fatto bene tre mesi, lì ho apprezzato molto. Il resto però è da no comment, una tragedia



Ha fatto bene in quei tre mesi in cui era in una condizione fisica eccellente e con lui tutta la squadra, beneficiandone
Quando la condizione scende, inevitabilmente escono i limiti tecnico-tattici che in lui sono superiori ai pregi 
Ma quello che, ai miei occhi, lo rende insopportabile è l'atteggiarsi a leader superior 
Intendiamoci, certi atteggiamenti alla direttore delle operazioni non li giustificavo ad un seedorf a fine carriera figuriamoci a sta monnezza


----------



## Albijol (26 Aprile 2016)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Lo stesso per me !!!!



Mi sa che non ci siamo solo io e te, perfino i piccoli azionisti del Milan l'hanno nominato nella lettera del loro avvocato.


----------



## Marco23 (26 Aprile 2016)

Ma perché non ha saltato? aveva paura?


----------



## Danielsan (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Ha fatto bene in quei tre mesi in cui era in una condizione fisica eccellente e con lui tutta la squadra, beneficiandone
> Quando la condizione scende, inevitabilmente escono i limiti tecnico-tattici che in lui sono superiori ai pregi
> Ma quello che, ai miei occhi, lo rende insopportabile è l'atteggiarsi a leader superior
> Intendiamoci, certi atteggiamenti alla direttore delle operazioni non li giustificavo ad un seedorf a fine carriera figuriamoci a sta monnezza



Amen!!!
Davvero, vederlo gesticolare come un vigile con le mani mentre il Romagnoli di turno ha il pallone mi fà venire prurito alle mani, il tutto mentre sta nascosto dietro un avversario sulla linea di passaggio.
Ieri ha sbagliato una quantita' industriale di passaggi, cioè se dobbiamo tenere uno davanti alla difesa a fare passaggi di 5 metri , possiamo mettere chiunque dalla lega pro a alla serie B. Il Magnanelli di quest'anno gli piscia in testa a Montolivo ad esempio.

Imbarazzante, sia fisicamente che sopratutto mentalmente.


----------



## Gabry (26 Aprile 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> non c'è bisogno di dire altro



mi consola solo andare sulla sua pagina facebook e leggere i commenti...


----------



## Jaqen (26 Aprile 2016)

C'è un bell'evento che gira su FB, riguardo il chiedere di NON rinnovare al Capitone. Condividiamolo su, dai


----------



## malos (26 Aprile 2016)

Il primo che deve sparire.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Ha fatto bene in quei tre mesi in cui era in una condizione fisica eccellente e con lui tutta la squadra, beneficiandone
> Quando la condizione scende, inevitabilmente escono i limiti tecnico-tattici che in lui sono superiori ai pregi
> Ma quello che, ai miei occhi, lo rende insopportabile è l'atteggiarsi a leader superior
> Intendiamoci, certi atteggiamenti alla direttore delle operazioni non li giustificavo ad un seedorf a fine carriera figuriamoci a sta monnezza



Ben detto! Il peggio è vederlo dare ordini a tutti come se fosse un leader


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Aprile 2016)

Incredibile come non si parli più di un rinnovo a questo indegno capitano da un po' di tempo a questa parte. Fino a qualche giorno fa un suo rinnovo era una formalità, ora non se ne parla minimamente per questo raccomandato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2016)

Cinesi o no il capitone non va rinnovato manco sotto tortura..meglio provare Localtelli che avere ancora in campo sta mozzarella scaduta


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> C'è un bell'evento che gira su FB, riguardo il chiedere di NON rinnovare al Capitone. Condividiamolo su, dai



ventottomila tra partecipanti e interessati


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> ventottomila tra partecipanti e interessati



ci sono più partecipanti li che presenze a San Siro da Gennaio ad oggi


----------



## Jino (28 Aprile 2016)

Per me può anche rinnovare, basterebbe comprassero 2 centrocampisti come si deve.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Aprile 2016)

Triennale a 3.5 M già pronto, daje dopo tutto è il migliorrubapallonidelgloboterracqueo


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me può anche rinnovare, basterebbe comprassero 2 centrocampisti come si deve.



Ci ho pensato anch'io a questa cosa, anche perchè non si possono cambiare tutti, ma non mi convince. Perchè è troppo strano che uno passa da essere capitano (quindi bene o male uno degli elementi più importanti della rosa) a se non riserva comunque comprimario. Non mi vengono in mente esempi di capitani che una volta degradati sono rimasti.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ci ho pensato anch'io a questa cosa, anche perchè non si possono cambiare tutti, ma non mi convince. Perchè è troppo strano che uno passa da essere capitano (quindi bene o male uno degli elementi più importanti della rosa) a se non riserva comunque comprimario. Non mi vengono in mente esempi di capitani che una volta degradati sono rimasti.



Ranocchia.. Era finito a fare la riserva di Juan e Medel, a loro volta riserve di Miranda e Murillo.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ranocchia.. Era finito a fare la riserva di Juan e Medel, a loro volta riserve di Miranda e Murillo.



Ecco, appunto. Comunque dopo è stato costretto ad andare.


----------



## Milanista 87 (29 Aprile 2016)

Via
Capitano pessimo e inadeguato 
La sua spocchia non si sa da che cosa derivi


----------



## Albijol (29 Aprile 2016)

Per i posteri che rileggerano questo thread tra qualche anno :

"Io sono convinto che sul mercato si trovano calciatori che per tre milioni e mezzo all'anno quando sono in barriera e la palla gli passa sulla testa saltano sulle gambe invece di piegare le ginocchia" (Avv. La Scala, piccolo azionista Milan)


----------



## Milan7champions (1 Maggio 2016)

Non ti insulto perche' mi fai pena


----------



## DannySa (1 Maggio 2016)

Questo non rinnova, gioca con le mutande pesantissime da tantissime partite e ha tutti contro.
Fa veramente pena, l'unica cosa che prova a fare sono i lanci "alla Pirlo" lenti e troppo alti che finiscono sempre sul portiere o in nulla di fatto.


----------



## malos (1 Maggio 2016)

Dai Capitone non preoccuparti, passa con il pizzaiolo e il rinnovo è assicurato.


----------



## Julian Ross (1 Maggio 2016)

Inetto. 
Vergogna.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2016)

Più Mortolivo che Dormolivo.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Maggio 2016)

Ad un certo punto, dopo il gol di Antonelli del 2-3, ha sbagliato la bellezza di 5 passaggi consecutivi, ma in un modo assurdo. Sembrava un omino impaurito. Da film comico.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (1 Maggio 2016)

Poche cose nel mondo del calcio mi hanno dato più soddisfazione delle bordate di fischi a sto somaro con conseguenti passaggi sbagliati, spettacolo!! Guardati allo specchio e sputati


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Maggio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Non ti insulto perche' mi fai pena



Onestamente non ho mai visto un capitano di una squadra cosi importante con questa personalità, questo mezzo uomo non puo rinnovare per nessun motivo.


----------



## Danielsan (2 Maggio 2016)

E' l'equivalente rossonero di Ranocchia capitano neroazzurro. Con la differenza che di là hanno capito che un giocatore senza personalità e mediocre non può essere il capitano di una squadra importante e l'hanno cacciato, noi invece ce lo abbiamo qua bello in mezzo al campo e con il rischio di un rinnovo..

Nessuno ha notato che di testa non salta e quando "salta" non ne prende mezza?Oggi sul terzo gol è stato imbarazzante una palla lenta da rinvio di fondo, salta 7 centimetri e la spizza indietro.. Saltaaaaaa mona.


----------



## 666psycho (2 Maggio 2016)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> E' l'equivalente rossonero di Ranocchia capitano neroazzurro. Con la differenza che di là hanno capito che un giocatore senza personalità e mediocre non può essere il capitano di una squadra importante e l'hanno cacciato, noi invece ce lo abbiamo qua bello in mezzo al campo e con il rischio di un rinnovo..
> 
> *Nessuno ha notato che di testa non salta e quando "salta" non ne prende mezza?Oggi sul terzo gol è stato imbarazzante una palla lenta da rinvio di fondo, salta 7 centimetri e la spizza indietro.. Saltaaaaaa mona.*



eh ma è colpa di alex...


----------



## Jino (2 Maggio 2016)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> *E' l'equivalente rossonero di Ranocchia capitano neroazzurro*. Con la differenza che di là hanno capito che un giocatore senza personalità e mediocre non può essere il capitano di una squadra importante e l'hanno cacciato, noi invece ce lo abbiamo qua bello in mezzo al campo e con il rischio di un rinnovo..
> 
> Nessuno ha notato che di testa non salta e quando "salta" non ne prende mezza?Oggi sul terzo gol è stato imbarazzante una palla lenta da rinvio di fondo, salta 7 centimetri e la spizza indietro.. Saltaaaaaa mona.



Bravo.


----------



## DannySa (2 Maggio 2016)

Se salta poi deve sistemarsi i capelli, chi glielo fa fare?


----------



## kolao95 (2 Maggio 2016)

Finito.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Maggio 2016)

Altri 3 anni e forse questo essere immondo lascerà libera la fascia.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Maggio 2016)

Capitan coraggio


----------



## Stex (2 Maggio 2016)

Ma un po' di personalità? Hai lo stadio contro, nessuno ti può più vedere e tu rinnovi? Cercati un altra squadra no?


----------



## The Ripper (2 Maggio 2016)

Tra i peggiori centrocampisti che abbiano mai indossato la maglia rossonera e di gran lunga il peggior capitano della storia del calcio italiano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Maggio 2016)

Stex ha scritto:


> Ma un po' di personalità? Hai lo stadio contro, nessuno ti può più vedere e tu rinnovi? Cercati un altra squadra no?



Questo è un giocatore che via dal Milan farlocco odierno al massimo aspirerebbe ad una provinciale con ingaggio da 1,2 milioni...fester gli fa un triennale da 3,5-4...hai voglia che schioda....


----------



## smallball (3 Maggio 2016)

il peggior capitano di sempre


----------



## diavolo (3 Maggio 2016)

Vedere la fascia di capitano sul suo braccio e su quello di Muntari:la morte del calcio


----------



## folletto (3 Maggio 2016)

In passato (anche recente) ho creduto in questo bidone, valutazione sbagliatissima. E' il primo della lista (indiscusso) di quelli che si devono levare di torno


----------



## Alkampfer (3 Maggio 2016)

il capitano giusto per il peggior milan che abbia visto negli ultimi 30 anni.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Maggio 2016)

E qua ci lamentavamo di Ambro... di Ambro!!


----------



## Jino (3 Maggio 2016)

Stex ha scritto:


> Ma un po' di personalità? Hai lo stadio contro, nessuno ti può più vedere e tu rinnovi? Cercati un altra squadra no?



Piglia 3,5...ma chi azz glieli da tutti questi soldi!?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Maggio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Piglia 3,5...ma chi azz glieli da tutti questi soldi!?



Questo cesso senza personalita' e' il piu' pagato della rosa, insieme a Bacca. Pazzesco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Maggio 2016)

La rinascita parte dal suo NON rinnovo .


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Maggio 2016)

Il nostro immenso capitone impegnato ad allenarsi duramente. Chissa' se alle prossime punizioni contro, dopo questi allenamenti mirati sul campo di Milanello, riuscira' nella straordinaria impresa di saltare per provare a non far andare la palla in porta.


----------



## TheZio (3 Maggio 2016)

Porcolivo


----------



## 666psycho (3 Maggio 2016)

vattene indegno!


----------



## massvi (6 Maggio 2016)

3 anni di rinnovo e la faccio finita con il calcio.


----------



## Victorss (8 Maggio 2016)

Vogliamo parlare di quanto sta facendo schifo? Immondo proprio.


----------



## kolao95 (8 Maggio 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Vogliamo parlare di quanto sta facendo schifo? Immondo proprio.



Pure ieri malissimo? Comunque questo è uno degli amici di Galliani, che, guardacaso, farebbe di tutto pur di rinunciare ai preliminari di EL. Coincidenze?


----------



## koti (8 Maggio 2016)

Il miglior recuperatore di palloni dell'universo


----------



## Victorss (8 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Pure ieri malissimo? Comunque questo è uno degli amici di Galliani, che, guardacaso, farebbe di tutto pur di rinunciare ai preliminari di EL. Coincidenze?


Ieri uno schifo come la partita scorsa ma in generale da quando c è brocchi fa veramente pena. In generale comunque altro che rinnovo abbiamo bisogno di benaltri giocatori.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Maggio 2016)

Attenzione che forse oggi Manganelli mette la freccia e supera Tontolivo nella formidabile classifica delle palle recuperate


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Attenzione che forse oggi Manganelli mette la freccia e supera Tontolivo nella formidabile classifica delle palle recuperate



Il nostro capitone resta saldo al primo posto con 3 palle recuperate in più di Manganelli  Resisti Riccardo


----------



## Love (8 Maggio 2016)

vabbè dai il rinnovo del capitone rientra nel piano diabolico di galliani di renderci sempre più ridicoli agli occhi del mondo...tanto poi è sempre colpa degli altri...facile no??


----------



## ScArsenal83 (10 Maggio 2016)

Si d'accordo Galliani lo fucilerei anche io...ma se ha fatto rinnovare a Montolivo è perchè qualcuno in alto gli ha dato l'assenso a rinnovare ...ovvero il nano....mica paga Galliani


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Maggio 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Si d'accordo Galliani lo fucilerei anche io...ma se ha fatto rinnovare a Montolivo è perchè qualcuno in alto gli ha dato l'assenso a rinnovare ...ovvero il nano....mica paga Galliani



Berlusca tra politica e cessione del club a momenti non sa nemmeno più articolare una frase di 5 parole, figurati se si mette a chiedere a Galliani dei rinnovi.

Galliani poi vorrei ricordare che è AD della parte sportiva del Milan, cioè, non ha mica bisogno di chiedere il permesso al Berlusca...


----------



## Albijol (10 Maggio 2016)

Spero che i cinesi usino Montolivo solo per farci due involtini primavera


----------



## MarcoG (12 Maggio 2016)

Sinceramente a me sembra anche un bravo ragazzo, ma non ci posso fare niente se è evidente che non è un capitano, non è un calciatore adeguato al blasone della squadra (e forse non è adeguato alla serie A), e se rappresenta tutto ciò che di marcio c'è in italia.
Lo considero il raccomandato per eccellenza, quello che per merito non ha avuto nullo ma ha ricevuto tutto.


----------



## prebozzio (12 Maggio 2016)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Sinceramente a me sembra anche un bravo ragazzo, ma non ci posso fare niente se è evidente che non è un capitano, non è un calciatore adeguato al blasone della squadra (e forse non è adeguato alla serie A), e se rappresenta tutto ciò che di marcio c'è in italia.
> Lo considero il raccomandato per eccellenza, quello che per merito non ha avuto nullo ma ha ricevuto tutto.


Anche a me sembra/sembrava/sembrerebbe un bravo ragazzo, però poi quando si leggono quelle voci di spogliatoio o vedo il suo rifiuto di uscire e quando all'esordio di Donnarumma si piazzò in barriera anche se il portiere gli chiese di no...


----------



## martinmilan (12 Maggio 2016)

Io sono uno dei pochi che non ha nulla contro Montolivo ma mi chiedo solo come fa a rinnovare con uno stadio contro che lo fischia continuamente? è autolesionismo dai...


----------



## Jino (12 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io sono uno dei pochi che non ha nulla contro Montolivo ma mi chiedo solo come fa a rinnovare con uno stadio contro che lo fischia continuamente? è autolesionismo dai...



Come fa a rinnovare? Semplicemente un altro club che gli garantisce stipendio ed immagine a questi livelli non lo trova. Se lascia il Milan finisce a Samp, Genoa..cosi giusto per intenderci.


----------



## Crox93 (12 Maggio 2016)

Avrò la memoria corta, ma un centrocampista così scarso non me lo ricordo tra le nostre file.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Maggio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Anche a me sembra/sembrava/sembrerebbe un bravo ragazzo, però poi quando si leggono quelle voci di spogliatoio o vedo il suo rifiuto di uscire e quando all'esordio di Donnarumma si piazzò in barriera anche se il portiere gli chiese di no...


Montolivo sembra uno di quegli sgangherati capi gang(la mafia di Milanello) nel mezzo di una landa deserta(ormai il Milan) in uno scenario post-apocalittico(la gestione degli ultimi 10 anni del condor), tipo Ken Shiro. In capo, che vale zero, di una combriccola, che vale meno di zero, che comanda in mezzo alla m.erda.


----------



## MarcoG (12 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io sono uno dei pochi che non ha nulla contro Montolivo ma mi chiedo solo come fa a rinnovare con uno stadio contro che lo fischia continuamente? è autolesionismo dai...



Penso che nessuno di noi abbia nulla contro Montolivo. Il problema è che è un giocatore modesto che è stato prescelto come capitano e a cui si firmano triennali da 3 milioni (almeno fino ad ora, lasciando stare il possibile rinnovo), senza che sia neanche vagamente un top player che possa meritare tanto.
A questo aggiungi che non esiste che nessun'altra squadra della serie A o di altri campionati è disposta a pagare quelle cifre folli di ingaggio...


----------



## Aron (12 Maggio 2016)

Dopo Balotelli, questo è il giocatore mediaticamente più protetto di tutti i tempi.
Una roba scandalosa.


----------



## Il Genio (12 Maggio 2016)

Bellissimo rileggere oggi i commenti intorno a pagina 50


----------



## kolao95 (12 Maggio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Bellissimo rileggere oggi i commenti intorno a pagina 50



Credo fossero dei commenti post partita col Barca, lì fece veramente una partita da top del ruolo, e più in generale fece un grandissimo anno, ma poi si è adagiato sugli allori e l'infortunio lo ha messo definitivamente KO.


----------



## Il Genio (12 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Credo fossero dei commenti post partita col Barca, lì fece veramente una partita da top del ruolo, e più in generale fece un grandissimo anno, ma poi si è adagiato sugli allori e l'infortunio lo ha messo definitivamente KO.



Io all'epoca non ero iscritto, ma ricordo che fui contento dell'acquisto.
Mai avrei immaginato un'involuzione tale ed una pochezza simile a livello umano


----------



## malos (12 Maggio 2016)

Io mi chiedo con che faccia tosta si può fare un triennale a quelle cifre ad un ultratrentenne con zero mercato....pura malafede.


----------



## Jino (12 Maggio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Io all'epoca non ero iscritto, ma ricordo che fui contento dell'acquisto.
> Mai avrei immaginato un'involuzione tale ed una pochezza simile a livello umano



All'epoca ero contento pure io. Un mio compagno di squadra viola mi disse subito, ve ne pentirete di dormolivo. Alla lunga ha ragione, il salto di qualità da noi non l'ha mai fatto, è sempre stato totalmente discontinuo, messi alla grande frapposti da mesi imbarazzanti. Non può essere il leader tecnico e morale di una grande come il Milan.


----------



## MarcoG (13 Maggio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non può essere il leader tecnico e morale di una grande come il Milan.



Mi ricollego a quello che dici, perché da tifoso posso dire che non sopporto più gli atteggiamenti (morale) che la sua pochezza tecnica. Non sopporto la superficialità in campo, le dichiarazioni, le prese di posizioni che in passato hanno dimostrato chi è l'uomo montolivo...


----------



## mandraghe (17 Maggio 2016)

Stralcio di un articolo di GB Oliviero sulla Cazzara....


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Stralcio di un articolo di GB Oliviero sulla Cazzara....



Il famoso carisma di Montolivo 

Questo Olivero e' palesemente un troll.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Maggio 2016)

su facebook ne girano di ogni tipo
ad esempio julian ross: giocava con un problema al cuore... corre più di Montolivo.


----------



## Albijol (18 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> su facebook ne girano di ogni tipo
> ad esempio julian ross: giocava con un problema al cuore... corre più di Montolivo.



ahahah...la potresti pubblicare qui?


----------



## Jaqen (18 Maggio 2016)

Con Allegri abbiamo sbagliato tutto, condizionati da troppi cambi di giocatori con una progressione micidiale verso il basso:
Ha reso questo qui un giocatore di calcio...


----------



## 13-33 (18 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Stralcio di un articolo di GB Oliviero sulla Cazzara....


Poi c'e gente che si domanda da dov'e la gazzetta tira fuori le sue notizie di spogliatoio sul Milan...


----------



## InsideTheFire (20 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Stralcio di un articolo di GB Oliviero sulla Cazzara....



È uno scherzo dai....


----------



## Butcher (20 Maggio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> MERITATAMENTE capitano.
> 
> Partita esagerata, ha oscurato quell'****** lurido verme di Pirlo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Maggio 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


>



Uccidetemi


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> ahahah...la potresti pubblicare qui?





Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Milan7champions (22 Maggio 2016)

Commovente, ieri ha fatto una grande partita e stranamente nessun commento, bravo


----------



## Butcher (22 Maggio 2016)

Quando incitava la curva avrei voluto prenderlo a calci sui denti. Lurido.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Maggio 2016)

Il tiro di destro da fuori del secondo tempo.

Ha giocato da 6 perché contro aveva Hernanes, quei due potrebbero al massimo giocare in Zimbawe in serie A


----------



## prebozzio (22 Maggio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ha giocato da 6 perché contro aveva Hernanes, quei due potrebbero al massimo giocare in Zimbawe in serie A


Da 6? Dai, bisogna dare a Cesare quel che è di Cesare.


----------



## ildemone85 (22 Maggio 2016)

un uomo di m....., ridicolissimo il suo modo di gasare i tifosi, odio e disprezzo verso costui.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Maggio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Da 6? Dai, bisogna dare a Cesare quel che è di Cesare.



Appunto.

Ricordo nel secondo tempo un magistrale tocco di esterno che è andato DRITTO tra i piedi di un avversario e ha creato un'azione pericolosa.
La suddetta situazione non si è mai ripetuta a nostro favore. Ha fatto la solita partita di passaggi orizzontali e intercettazioni.
Quando si mette in testa di tirare poi...


----------



## robs91 (22 Maggio 2016)

Non tanto ridicolo lui quanto ridicoli i tifosi che lo acclamano.Non solo abbiamo la peggiore proprietà ma anche la peggiore curva d' Italia.


----------



## Therealsalva (22 Maggio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> un uomo di m....., ridicolissimo il suo modo di gasare i tifosi, odio e disprezzo verso costui.



Queste cose mi fanno ridere... Perché se lo fa Simeone allora Cholismo, si merita di vincere tutto, grande, numero uno, appena lo fa il personaggio che dev'essere odiato per partito preso allora deve morire. Io non sono innamorato di Montolivo nè tanto meno auspico che rimanga ma ieri ha fatto una partita onesta ed attaccarsi a qualsiasi cosa giusto per criticare fa ridere. Come non comprendo l'odio nei confronti di Bacca che non so cosa avrebbe dovuto fare ieri ma vabbè... Sarà un problema mio


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Maggio 2016)

Ti odio


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Maggio 2016)

Il primo colpo (al cuore) della prossima stagione.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Maggio 2016)

Prima di giudicare vorrei sapere a che cifre hanno fatto il rinnovo..... Se è ancora di tre milioni di euro a stagione.. 
Bhe qua ci vuole una disinfestazione generale col gas cinese. 

Io personalmente avrei rinnovato a un milione l anno e l avrei messo nei panchinari del nostro centrocampo.


Ma ovviamente sarà ancora il perno principale strapagato del centrocampo. 


Che schifo
Che schifo

Poi sti cinesi che lasciano 5 milioni come tetto per le decisioni sui due maledetti....

Ma manco un euro devono più lasciarli decidere


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2016)

Puoi rimanere al Milan anche 10 anni ma nessuno ti considererà mai il Capitano, fai schifo e il 90% dei tifosi ti detesta..hai rinnovato contro il volere dei tifosi, spero continueranno a sommergerti di fischi ogni minuto che metterai piede in campo mozzarella!!!!


----------



## diavolo (24 Maggio 2016)

Mai na gioia


----------



## Theochedeo (24 Maggio 2016)

Sono davvero arrabbiato per il suo rinnovo. Capisco che non sia facile fare fuori il capitano della squadra però ha 31 anni ed è sempre più lento....


----------



## The Ripper (24 Maggio 2016)

Triennale significa: Montolivo punto fisso.
QUindi niente salto di qualità in mezzo al campo.
Bene. E anche per l'anno prossimo in Champions proveremo ad andarci l'anno dopo ancora.


----------



## InsideTheFire (24 Maggio 2016)

sconvolgente...non metto neanche la maiuscola perchè non se la merita...


----------



## 666psycho (24 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Triennale significa: Montolivo punto fisso.
> QUindi niente salto di qualità in mezzo al campo.
> Bene. E anche per l'anno prossimo in Champions proveremo ad andarci l'anno dopo ancora.



ho paura che sia veramente così.. ormai sto cesso chiuderà la carriera da noi.... che tragedia!


----------



## sballotello (24 Maggio 2016)

basta rivenderlo


----------



## ignaxio (28 Maggio 2016)

per i fan di Gomorra


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Triennale significa: Montolivo punto fisso.
> QUindi niente salto di qualità in mezzo al campo.
> Bene. E anche per l'anno prossimo in Champions proveremo ad andarci l'anno dopo ancora.


Con Berlusconi e Galliani sì.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> per i fan di Gomorra


----------



## 13-33 (1 Giugno 2016)

Triennale a 3 milioni ad uno over 30 che no e piu integro fisicamente... Bella mossa direi !!!


----------



## 666psycho (1 Giugno 2016)

a sto punto spero che si rompa il crociato prima di fine giugno.....


----------



## mandraghe (5 Luglio 2016)

Col rinnovo strappato al demonio incravattato di giallo il nostro megacapitano galattico spadroneggerà nello spogliatoio e farà le solite figure pietose in campo.

Inoltre temo che il suo rinnovo blocchi la necessaria ricostruzione del centrocampo. 

Ergo il danno prodotto dal suo rinnovo è doppio: appesantisce il bilancio e stoppa la rifondazione del centrocampo.


----------



## Aron (21 Luglio 2016)

Una sua partenza da titolare non la sopporterei.
In tal caso spero che venga subissato di fischi a oltranza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2016)

Partiamo da un presupposto: in un 4-3-3 è fondamentale il contributo del mediano davanti alla difesa in fase di uscita del pallone, in particolar modo nello smarcarsi, nel farsi trovare libero, nel ricevere palla e superare la prima linea di pressione avversaria.
Bene, Montolivo non ha *mai* fatto quanto scritto sopra! Mai! O si appiattiva sulle mezzali, oppure sui centrali; di fatto ho visto addirittura un Paletta doversi continuamente disimpegnare in fase di uscita del pallone. Altrimenti, erano le mezzali a doversi abbassare, in particolar modo Bonaventura. Tutto ciò in fase di non possesso.
In fase di possesso, invece, non riusciva mai a superare la linea di pressione avversaria, finendo per scaricare inutilmente di lato se non addirittura dietro. 
Ok, mi fai gli intercetti, ma se poi, quando dobbiamo impostare, ti nascondi e fai la parte del bimbo scemo a cui non si passa mai la palla sul campetto perché scarso...


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Partiamo da un presupposto: in un 4-3-3 è fondamentale il contributo del mediano davanti alla difesa in fasce di uscita del pallone, in particolar modo nello smarcarsi, nel farsi trovare libero, ricevere palla e superare la prima linea di pressione avversaria.
> Bene, Montolivo non ha *mai* fatto quanto scritto sopra! Mai! O si appiattiva sulle mezzali, oppure sui centrali; di fatto ho visto addirittura un Paletta doversi continuamente disimpegnare in fase di uscita del pallone. Altrimenti, erano le mezzali a doversi abbassare, in particolar modo Bonaventura. Tutto ciò in fase di non possesso.
> In fase di possesso, invece, non riusciva mai a superare la linea di pressione avversaria, finendo per scaricare inutilmente di lato se non addirittura dietro.
> Ok, mi fai gli intercetti, ma se poi, quando dobbiamo impostare, ti nascondi e fai la parte del bimbo scemo a cui non si passa mai la palla sul campetto perché scarso...



Ammazza, se Montolivo si nasconde (discutibile) Bertolacci che fa ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ammazza, se Montolivo si nasconde (discutibile) Bertolacci che fa ?


Dovresti rispondermi su Montolivo, non su Bertolacci.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dovresti rispondermi su Montolivo, non su Bertolacci.



Che ti devo dire, non sono d'accordo. A volte non riesce a trovare lo spazio per prendere la palla ma questo succede a tutti, neanche Pirlo prendeva palla ad ogni azione.

Poi se voi vi siete messi in testa che deve essere il nostro faro tecnico, amen. Fatevi il sangue amaro.


----------



## Hammer (21 Agosto 2016)

Mi dispiace sparare sulla croce rossa, avrà intercettato dei palloni ma per il resto è stato inguardabile


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Che ti devo dire, non sono d'accordo. A volte non riesce a trovare lo spazio per prendere la palla ma questo succede a tutti, neanche Pirlo prendeva palla ad ogni azione.
> 
> Poi se voi vi siete messi in testa che deve essere il nostro faro tecnico, amen. Fatevi il sangue amaro.


No, no, per carità. Lo so che Montolivo dev'essere un giocatore più di sostanza che di tecnica; non può essere lui il nostro regista (che va comprato!). Il problema è che le cose che gli ho richiesto sopra non sono da regista... le cose chieste sopra sono il minimo indispensabile, sotto un profilo tecnico, per un calciatore che ambisca a giocare davanti alla difesa, pur non essendo regista. 
In fase di copertura mi sta bene il suo lavoro, ma non posso accettare che in fase di costruzione scompaia. 
È fondamentale, invece, che il mediano dia il là all'azione, che poi dev'essere gestita e costruita da un regista (non ci piove!), ma almeno l'avvio all'azione, la spintarella all'azione la deve dare.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, no, per carità. Lo so che Montolivo dev'essere un giocatore più di sostanza che di tecnica; non può essere lui il nostro regista (che va comprato!). Il problema è che le cose che gli ho richiesto sopra non sono da regista... le cose chieste sopra sono il minimo indispensabile, sotto un profilo tecnico, per un calciatore che ambisca a giocare davanti alla difesa, pur non essendo regista.
> In fase di copertura mi sta bene il suo lavoro, ma non posso accettare che in fase di costruzione scompaia. È fondamentale, invece, che il mediano dia il là all'azione, che poi dev'essere gestita e costruita da un regista (non ci piove!), ma almeno l'avvio all'azione, la spintarella all'azione la deve dare.



Per me pulisce la palla abbastanza spesso, il grosso limite che ha è che ci mette troppo a smistare la palla, in quel lavoro anche una frazione di secondo può essere decisiva.

Però dire che si nasconde no. Secondo me anche stasera sarà tra i primissimi posti per palloni toccati.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me pulisce la palla abbastanza spesso, il grosso limite che ha è che ci mette troppo a smistare la palla, in quel lavoro anche una frazione di secondo può essere decisiva.
> 
> Però dire che si nasconde no. Secondo me anche stasera sarà tra i primissimi posti per palloni toccati.


Eh palloni toccati, per poi scaricarli di lato o indietro... il pallone lo devi toccare, ma poi un minimo di verticalità sulle mezzali la devi avere, affinché restino alte e favoriscano la costruzione della manovra. Montolivo ha delle responsabilità che non riesce ad assolvere in quella posizione. 
Ora è parola mia contro la tua, ma vuoi dirmi che il più delle volte non è vero che è finito per appiattirsi davanti o indietro lasciando ora a Paletta l'uscita di palla, ora a Bonaventura? La prossima partita, allora, mi segno minuto per minuto dove sbaglia palla al piede.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh palloni toccati, per poi scaricarli di lato o indietro... il pallone lo devi toccare, ma poi un minimo di verticalità sulle mezzali la devi avere, affinché restino alte e favoriscano la costruzione della manovra. Montolivo ha delle responsabilità che non riesce ad assolvere in quella posizione.
> Ora è parola mia contro la tua, ma vuoi dirmi che il più delle volte non è vero che è finito per appiattirsi davanti o indietro lasciando ora a Paletta l'uscita di palla, ora a Bonaventura? La prossima partita, allora, mi segno minuto per minuto dove sbaglia palla al piede.



Ok, mica ho detto che verticalizza, anzi non lo fa quasi mai.

Però se tra gli altri due di centrocampo, i due terzini e i due attaccanti l'unico che sa gestire la palla in modo tecnico è Bonaventura (e non è Iniesta poi) non è colpa sua. Ho l'impressione che in questo modo di giocare calamiti tutti i limiti degli altri.

Poi magari farebbe esattamente così schifo anche nel Bayern, non saprei. Però metti Busquets o Motta nel Milan e vediamo, per me ci sarebbe da ridere.


----------



## Jino (21 Agosto 2016)

Tutti a dire che è lento... fosse quello il problema, per il ruolo va bene anche esser lenti... il problema diventa quando sei lento di testa e Montolivo lo è da morire... lui riceve palla e poi "ragiona", ma il grande giocatore il quel ruolo sa già cosa farà del pallone prima che gli arrivi. 

Questo è il vero limite di Montolivo, ma nessuno ne parla.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Agosto 2016)

Ignobile , altro che vice Montolivo qui il primo che arriva gli frega il posto tempo 0


----------



## Jino (21 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ignobile , altro che vice Montolivo qui il primo che arriva gli frega il posto tempo 0



Infatti non arriverà nessuno.. da anni non arriva nessuno nel suo ruolo.. nemmeno con una gamba rotta hanno preso un giocatore che giochi in quella posizione..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ok, mica ho detto che verticalizza, anzi non lo fa quasi mai.
> 
> Però se tra gli altri due di centrocampo, i due terzini e i due attaccanti l'unico che sa gestire la palla in modo tecnico è Bonaventura (e non è Iniesta poi) non è colpa sua. Ho l'impressione che in questo modo di giocare calamiti tutti i limiti degli altri.
> 
> Poi magari farebbe esattamente così schifo anche nel Bayern, non saprei. Però metti Busquets o Motta nel Milan e vediamo, per me ci sarebbe da ridere.


Quei due non ci cambierebbero la squadra, perché quel ruolo, da solo, non ti cambia la squadra, dato che si gioca in 11. Tuttavia, sarebbero sicuramente meglio di Montolivo. Se non altro il pallone uscirebbe pulito dalla difesa.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quei due non ci cambierebbero la squadra, perché quel ruolo, da solo, non ti cambia la squadra, dato che si gioca in 11. Tuttavia, sarebbero sicuramente meglio di Montolivo. Se non altro il pallone uscirebbe pulito dalla difesa.



Comunque, per concludere, non lo sto difendendo perchè penso che sia forte. E' un giocatore mediocre con dei limiti, come tipo 99% della rosa del Milan. Però per lui c'è un'attenzione particolare. Io non gliene faccio una colpa per il fatto che sia un capitano inadatto, non è da attribuire a lui la questione. Anzi sicuramente starà maledicendo il giorno in cui ha preso la fascia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque, per concludere, non lo sto difendendo perchè penso che sia forte. E' un giocatore mediocre con dei limiti, come tipo 99% della rosa del Milan. Però per lui c'è un'attenzione particolare. Io non gliene faccio una colpa per il fatto che sia un capitano inadatto, non è da attribuire a lui la questione. Anzi sicuramente starà maledicendo il giorno in cui ha preso la fascia.


Questo è vero. Tutto il mondo Milan dovrebbe rendersi conto che non può fare il titolare e men che meno il capitano, ma purtroppo noi siamo un'associazione a delinquere e non una società di calcio. Ma tutto questo finirà: questa è la mia unica consolazione. Presto finirà tutto con la cacciata di quell'infame, sporco, schifoso, viscido, lurido, corrotto e criminale del condor.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Agosto 2016)

Che imbarazzo.

Tecnicamente è una cosa disastrosa, ma a livello di leadership con la fascia è addirittura dannoso


----------



## aklos (22 Agosto 2016)

la fiera dei passaggi in verticale FALLITI


----------



## Heaven (22 Agosto 2016)

È l'unico giocatore che mi farebbe piacere si infortunasse

Irritante in tutto


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Agosto 2016)

Il capitano


----------



## 13-33 (22 Agosto 2016)

Ma c'e ancora gente che si stupice della sua mediocrita ????


----------



## folletto (22 Agosto 2016)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Ma c'e ancora gente che si stupice della sua mediocrita ????



Ci sarebbe da stupirsi per il rinnovo assurdo, per la fascia al suo braccio ma ormai non ci stupiamo più.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Agosto 2016)

Tre milioni di euro netti all'anno


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Tre milioni di euro netti all'anno



Cosa avrà spinto il pelato a regalare un contratto da top player ad uno che se rimasto svincolato avrebbe fatto gola al massimo a squadre come Genoa o Sassuolo?!


----------



## massvi (22 Agosto 2016)

Il procuratore e' Branchini. Se non sbaglio ha avuto anche Rui Costa e Seedorf. Magicamente con lui giocatori come Pepe e Suazo finiscono nelle big. De Sciglio diventa pezzo pregiato del mercato. Moviolivo capitano e intoccabile. Un mago.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2016)

Anche su FM c'è la mafia


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Tre milioni di euro netti all'anno



6 lordi annui prego


----------



## smallball (23 Agosto 2016)

prestazione scandalosa,poco da aggiungere


----------



## smallball (23 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Che imbarazzo.
> 
> Tecnicamente è una cosa disastrosa, ma a livello di leadership con la fascia è addirittura dannoso



personalita' e leadership 0...anzi sotto 0


----------



## Luca_Taz (23 Agosto 2016)

> E' stato OSCENO. Ha perso 20 palloni, ha provato solo dribbling e non ne ha azzeccato uno, si è fatto togliere ogni pallone, l'ammonizione di ambrosini è nata dal fatto che per uscire dalla mischia sul pallone che aveva recuperato ha dato il pallone indietro all'avversario che è partito in contropiede. CI METTE 3 ORE PER DECIDERE COSA FARE, abbiamo perso ogni azione al limite dell'area passata per i suoi piedi perché non sapeva cosa fare.



un post a caso di settembre 2012!  amo questa sezione x tornare nelle prime pagine e vedere cosa è cambiato nel corso dei mesi/anni............NIENTE


----------



## Pivellino (23 Agosto 2016)

Io l'ho sempre difeso, ma forse difendevo una speranza (vana).
Partite come quella di domenica sanciscono che il suo tempo al Milan è finito da troppo tempo.


----------



## malos (23 Agosto 2016)

Oltre ad essere un giocatore modesto e con zero carattere il suo problema più grande è la fascia. Per questo è il giocatore più detestato del lotto, semplicemente perchè non merita di indossarla. A dire il vero non mi viene in mente nessuno che possa farlo attualmente, più avanti spero in Donnarumma.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Agosto 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Oltre ad essere un giocatore modesto e con zero carattere il suo problema più grande è la fascia. Per questo è il giocatore più detestato del lotto, semplicemente perchè non merita di indossarla. A dire il vero non mi viene in mente nessuno che possa farlo attualmente, più avanti spero in Donnarumma.



io la darei a Bonaventura


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Agosto 2016)

Mettere un invertebrato come spina dorsale su cui costruire la squadra equivale a costruire una casa su dei grissini : si sgretola tutto!!!! Nel suo ruolo e per la posizione in campo dovrebbe esser colui che detta i ritmi, colui che guida il pressing , colui che illumina il gioco, colui che sa quando accelerare e quando addormentare la partita.. Ma io di addormentato vedo solo lui. La fascia al braccio di capitano gli dovrebbe dare poi pure compiti morali e di personalità sui quali non mi voglio nemmeno pronunciare. Non ho nulla contro la persona montolivo ma la sua carriera per me resta un autentico mistero della fede. 
E dire che una volta c'era pirlo : palla a lui ed era in cassaforte.


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2016)

Farebbe fatica a giocare con noi in Lega Pro.

Bentivoglio, Fabris, Pederzoli. Sono tutti e 3 più forti. E stiamo parlando dei 3 centrocampisti titolari del Venezia.


----------



## Luca_Taz (24 Agosto 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Farebbe fatica a giocare con noi in Lega Pro.
> 
> Bentivoglio, Fabris, Pederzoli. Sono tutti e 3 più forti. E stiamo parlando dei 3 centrocampisti titolari del Venezia.



xo con Pippo in panchina potrebbe cmq dargli la fascia come ricordo dei vecchi tempi


----------



## LukeLike (24 Agosto 2016)




----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Agosto 2016)

Il suo "sostituto" è infortunato ed è solo di passaggio.
Insomma,Montella avrà vita dura a decidere....


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Agosto 2016)

Lento, raccomandato, capitano.


----------



## ignaxio (27 Agosto 2016)

ah, ma esiste anche qua?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

Inesistente, passaggini per andare sul sicuro e a volte rischia anche su quelli, in copertura lascia che alle sue spalle facciano il ca*** che vogliono


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Agosto 2016)

Il più grande problema di questa squadra ha un nome e un cognome.


----------



## malos (27 Agosto 2016)

Il giocatore che più detesto.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Agosto 2016)

Più inutile dell'inutile Poli. Alla prossima deve essere panchinato da Pasalic.


----------



## Tobi (27 Agosto 2016)

un vero cancro, non porta mai la palla piu di 3 metri, quando lo fa poi ci mette 30 minuti a recuperare, la cosa triste è che cercavano un VICE montolivo perchè lui è intoccabile.....


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2016)

Ho visto adesso , il gol del 3-2 è solo colpa sua .

Schifoso cancro .


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Agosto 2016)

Incredibile pazzesco come gli hanno rinnovato contratto a questo inutile..

Davero ragazzi preferisco vedere Locatelli che lui, almeno avrei pazienza.


----------



## Stex (28 Agosto 2016)

Ti odio! Grazie X il 3-2...


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Agosto 2016)

Ieri sera non ha fatto male, prestazione da 6. 
A parte Donnarumma, chi non ha commesso almeno un errore ieri sera?

Prima ancora che con lui, bisognerebbe prendersela con Kucka che è impazzito. Non mischiamo l'odio col giocatore con l'obiettività


----------



## Stex (28 Agosto 2016)

Mi auguro che la nazionale ci regali un sogno tipo mondiali 2014...


----------



## Love (28 Agosto 2016)

come calabria con abate spero in locatelli al suo posto quanto prima...


----------



## Aron (28 Agosto 2016)

Love ha scritto:


> come calabria con abate spero in locatelli al suo posto quanto prima...



Come Mihajlovic ha fatto con Donnarumma, nella diffidenza generale e persino con un accenno di disprezzo da parte di alcuni, la stessa cosa dovrebbe fare Montella con Locatelli.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2016)




----------



## malos (31 Agosto 2016)

Anche Montella secondo me non lo può vedere. Penso proverà anche Mati al suo posto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2016)

Hai le ore contate Pornodivo. Inizia a fare le valigie. Stanno per finire i tempi in cui Berta filava...


----------



## Hellscream (5 Settembre 2016)




----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Settembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>



Hahahahahah


----------



## folletto (6 Settembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>


----------



## smallball (6 Settembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>



aahhahahah splendida


----------



## Mr. Canà (6 Settembre 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


>



3,5M all'anno... me cago en tò...


----------



## Hellscream (7 Settembre 2016)




----------



## folletto (11 Settembre 2016)

1 togliere la fascia all'ameba
2 spostare l'ameba in tribuna

Ma dategli il cartellino, un anno anticipato di stipendio e fuori dalle balls


----------



## MarcoMilanista (11 Settembre 2016)

Oggi ha giocato bene. Non capisco le critiche nei suoi confronti.


----------



## massvi (11 Settembre 2016)

E se Montolivo fosse uno della cordata cinese e giocasse sempre per questo motivo? 

Ah no, mi sa che Montella e' solo un altro servo che senza il Milan aveva la Sampdoria che sta andando a gonfie vele con Giampaolo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (12 Settembre 2016)

Facciamo giocare Locatelli al suo posto, lui si che ci riporterà in alto. Oppure mettiamo Kucka davanti alla difesa ad amministrare il gioco.

Pazienza un altro paio di mesi, su.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Oggi ha giocato bene. Non capisco le critiche nei suoi confronti.



Ha avuto un giocatore a pressarlo per quasi tutta la partita, anche per questo forse Sosa godeva di un po' più di libertà
sta però davvero troppo basso e non capisco se è davvero questo quello che richiede Montella (per trasformare la squadra in un 3-4-3 quando salgono i terzini e si abbassa lui) ma di certo questa sua posizione non ci sta dando tanto sul campo

è comunque distantissimo dai suoi standard migliori, sebbene non sia mai stato un fenomeno, lo scorso anno almeno si dannava a recuperar palloni, forse l'ultimo infortunio gli ha dato il colpo definitivo

se deve giocare titolare o si cambia modulo, o lo si sposta mezz'ala... continuare così non ha proprio senso, è in una posizione dove il massimo che può fare è giocare una partita piatta come oggi, altrimenti se si vede, si vede in negativo


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Settembre 2016)

Io non posso piu vedere il mio Milan con questo parassito titolare e capitano, semplicemente non posso più per la mia salute mentale.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Settembre 2016)

E' uno dei nostri più grandi problemi, ma sia ieri che col Napoli ha fatto il suo. Anzi contro i campani ha fatto nei nostri due gol quello che doveva fare:






Poi, ovviamente sul 3-2 ha lasciato il campo aperto a Zielinski che ha spaccato in due la nostra squadra, ma si sa che dal punto di vista fisico sia un giocatore strafinito e su cui non si possano costruire le fondamenta della squadra per i prossimi 3 anni, vero Gallia'?


----------



## The Ripper (12 Settembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E' uno dei nostri più grandi problemi, ma sia ieri che col Napoli ha fatto il suo. Anzi contro i campani ha fatto nei nostri due gol quello che doveva fare:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



scusa quella gif è per vedere che?


----------



## kolao95 (12 Settembre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> scusa quella gif è per vedere che?



Dai che ci arrivi.


----------



## Heaven (17 Settembre 2016)

Le prestazioni orribili del nostro capitano ormai non fanno più notizia

Che giocatore odioso, non vedo l'ora che sparisca


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Settembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E' uno dei nostri più grandi problemi, ma sia ieri che col Napoli ha fatto il suo. Anzi contro i campani ha fatto nei nostri due gol quello che doveva fare:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A questo punto diamo anche il merito al portiere che ha rimesso la palla in gioco. Non si tratta nemmeno di passaggi chiave, quindi cosa dovrebbero significare queste gif? Ha fatto il suo dovere ricevendo palla e facendo un minimo di verticalizzazione. Non c'è del genio in queste azioni.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Settembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A questo punto diamo anche il merito al portiere che ha rimesso la palla in gioco. Non si tratta nemmeno di passaggi chiave, quindi cosa dovrebbero significare queste gif? Ha fatto il suo dovere ricevendo palla e facendo un minimo di verticalizzazione. Non c'è del genio in queste azioni.



Appunto ha fatto quello che doveva fare, nonostante ciò qui è stato criticato (ingiustamente) per quella partita. Ripeto, è un nostro problema, ma qui tra un po' gli si affibbiano anche le colpe per il buco dell'ozono.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Settembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Appunto ha fatto quello che doveva fare, nonostante ciò qui è stato criticato (ingiustamente) per quella partita. Ripeto, è un nostro problema, ma qui tra un po' gli si affibbiano anche le colpe per il buco dell'ozono.


Il problema sono tutte le volte che viene meno al suo dovere...


----------



## 666psycho (18 Settembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Appunto ha fatto quello che doveva fare, nonostante ciò qui è stato criticato (ingiustamente) per quella partita. Ripeto, è un nostro problema, *ma qui tra un po' gli si affibbiano anche le colpe per il buco dell'ozono.*




probabilmente è colpa sua


----------



## gabuz (18 Settembre 2016)

Se stiamo qui a giustificare Montolivo alzo le mani, ci meritiamo questo schifo.
Parliamo di un cesso che gli ultimi minuti della finale di coppa Italia era in panchina con lo sguardo di un cerbiattino spaventato a mangiucchiarsi le unghie piuttosto che fare il "capitano" e incitare i compagni. Ci fosse stato Gattuso, tanto per non scomodare i mostri sacri, sarebbe stato a bordo campo a sbraitare per dare coraggio.

PS: perché non fate vedere la gif dei palloni regalati ai giocatori del Napoli?


----------



## sballotello (19 Settembre 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Se stiamo qui a giustificare Montolivo alzo le mani, ci meritiamo questo schifo.
> Parliamo di un cesso che gli ultimi minuti della finale di coppa Italia era in panchina con lo sguardo di un cerbiattino spaventato a mangiucchiarsi le unghie piuttosto che fare il "capitano" e incitare i compagni. Ci fosse stato Gattuso, tanto per non scomodare i mostri sacri, sarebbe stato a bordo campo a sbraitare per dare coraggio.
> 
> PS: perché non fate vedere la già dei palloni regalati ai giocatori del Napoli?



Condivido tutto


----------



## InsideTheFire (19 Settembre 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Se stiamo qui a giustificare Montolivo alzo le mani, ci meritiamo questo schifo.
> Parliamo di un cesso che gli ultimi minuti della finale di coppa Italia era in panchina con lo sguardo di un cerbiattino spaventato a mangiucchiarsi le unghie piuttosto che fare il "capitano" e incitare i compagni. Ci fosse stato Gattuso, tanto per non scomodare i mostri sacri, sarebbe stato a bordo campo a sbraitare per dare coraggio.
> 
> PS: perché non fate vedere la gif dei palloni regalati ai giocatori del Napoli?



Mi è (ri)passata sott'occhio l'immagine di montolivo in barriera sulla punizione con gol di Siligardi dell'anno scorso....quella spiega tutto sul significato che questa persona da alla fascia di capitano...


----------



## folletto (19 Settembre 2016)

Ho voglia di vedere una partita del Milan senza questo anelide in campo


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Se stiamo qui a giustificare Montolivo alzo le mani, ci meritiamo questo schifo.
> Parliamo di un cesso che gli ultimi minuti della finale di coppa Italia era in panchina con lo sguardo di un cerbiattino spaventato a mangiucchiarsi le unghie piuttosto che fare il "capitano" e incitare i compagni. Ci fosse stato Gattuso, tanto per non scomodare i mostri sacri, sarebbe stato a bordo campo a sbraitare per dare coraggio.



questa è una perla di rara bellezza ahahahaha... cioè Montolivo esce e noi perdiamo la partita... ed è colpa sua ugualmente  GRANDE! tra l'altro stiamo parlando della stessa finale in cui la maggior parte dei tifosi sperava di perdere pur di non vedere riconfermato brocchi, ma tutto è valido pur di sparare su Riccardo. chapeau!


----------



## kolao95 (19 Settembre 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Se stiamo qui a giustificare Montolivo alzo le mani, ci meritiamo questo schifo.
> Parliamo di un cesso che gli ultimi minuti della finale di coppa Italia era in panchina con lo sguardo di un cerbiattino spaventato a mangiucchiarsi le unghie piuttosto che fare il "capitano" e incitare i compagni. Ci fosse stato Gattuso, tanto per non scomodare i mostri sacri, sarebbe stato a bordo campo a sbraitare per dare coraggio.
> 
> PS: perché non fate vedere la gif dei palloni regalati ai giocatori del Napoli?



Mi arrendo. Ad alcuni di voi probabilmente va in pappa il cervello quando si parla di Montolivo e proprio non ce la fate a capire le cose quando si parla di lui.


----------



## gabuz (19 Settembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> questa è una perla di rara bellezza ahahahaha... cioè Montolivo esce e noi perdiamo la partita... ed è colpa sua ugualmente  GRANDE! tra l'altro stiamo parlando della stessa finale in cui la maggior parte dei tifosi sperava di perdere pur di non vedere riconfermato brocchi, ma tutto è valido pur di sparare su Riccardo. chapeau!



La perla è che hai interpretato a modo tuo una cosa che non ho assolutamente scritto. Chapeau a te genio.
Quotami dove dico che abbiamo perso per colpa sua, illuminami.


----------



## gabuz (19 Settembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Mi arrendo. Ad alcuni di voi probabilmente va in pappa il cervello quando si parla di Montolivo e proprio non ce la fate a capire le cose quando si parla di Montolivo.



Non ci crederai, ma sono assolutamente d'accordo con te. Parola per parola


----------



## kolao95 (19 Settembre 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Non ci crederai, ma sono assolutamente d'accordo con te. Parola per parola



Sì, anche perché i tuoi messaggi sono l'esempio migliore per fortificare il discorso che facevo


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> La perla è che hai interpretato a modo tuo una cosa che non ho assolutamente scritto. Chapeau a te genio.
> Quotami dove dico che abbiamo perso per colpa sua, illuminami.



Non ha incitato abbastanza la squadra no? Dev'essere colpa sua.
E se lo inquadravano mentre incitava la squadra oggi si scriverebbe "oh, vi ricordate di quella partita che quello scemo di montolivo faceva finta di incitare la squadra?" 

il bello è che siete talmente perseguitati dal suo fantasma che anche ora che andrà in panchina starete a guardare cosa fa mentre è in panchina... che tristezza (per voi, si intende)!


----------



## gabuz (19 Settembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, anche perché i tuoi messaggi sono l'esempio migliore per fortificare il discorso che facevo



Parlavo sul serio. Anche per me alcuni non riescono a capire le cose quando si parla di Montolivo.
La tua frase è perfetta in qualunque modo la si voglia vedere.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Settembre 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Parlavo sul serio. Anche per me alcuni non riescono a capire le cose quando si parla di Montolivo.
> La tua frase è perfetta in qualunque modo la si voglia vedere.



Tranquillo, avevo colto l'ironia 
Comunque probabilmente sbaglio io a voler vedere qualcosa di positivo nei nostri giocatori e a sostenerli un minimo, dovrei forse cominciare anche io a spalare mer.. a casaccio su tutti, come fanno un po' tutti qui


----------



## gabuz (19 Settembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non ha incitato abbastanza la squadra no? Dev'essere colpa sua.
> E se lo inquadravano mentre incitava la squadra oggi si scriverebbe "oh, vi ricordate di quella partita che quello scemo di montolivo faceva finta di incitare la squadra?"
> 
> il bello è che siete talmente perseguitati dal suo fantasma che anche ora che andrà in panchina starete a guardare cosa fa mentre è in panchina... che tristezza (per voi, si intende)!



Non hai risposto alla mia richiesta. Quotami dove dici che io abbia scritto ciò che tu sostieni.
Tutto il resto è fuffa, tua. Non perdo nemmeno il tempo per leggerla.

PS: Non incitare=perdere per colpa sua. Vaaa beneee


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Non hai risposto alla mia richiesta.



Ti ho risposto benissimo. E tu lo hai pure capito anche se sinceramente non me lo aspettavo. Bravo.


----------



## gabuz (19 Settembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ti ho risposto benissimo. E tu lo hai pure capito anche se sinceramente non me lo aspettavo. Bravo.



Ti ho chiesto di quotare, non l'hai fatto.
Hai risposto con un'altra interpretazione (sempre tutta tua).
Che dirti. Va bene! Buon viaggio mentale. Goditi il trip 
Ciao fenomeno.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Ti ho chiesto di quotare, non l'hai fatto.
> Hai risposto con un'altra interpretazione (sempre tutta tua).
> Che dirti. Va bene! Buon viaggio mentale. Goditi il trip
> Ciao fenomeno.



Buona giornata anche a te


----------



## wfiesso (19 Settembre 2016)

Mettersi a litigare tra di noi per sto cesso con la spina dorsale di una medusa... questo è l'operato del 2 comico degli ultimi anni, non siamo.d'accordo neanche sui peggiori giocatori dellanostra storia


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Mettersi a litigare tra di noi per sto cesso con la spina dorsale di una medusa... questo è l'operato del 2 comico degli ultimi anni, non siamo.d'accordo neanche sui peggiori giocatori della nostra storia



come al solito non è questione di litigare ma di cercare di essere equilibrati sui giudizi
proprio perché Montolivo ha sbagliato 2000 partite è abbastanza facile essere obiettivi sul suo rendimento deludente, non vedo perché bisogna accanirsi andando a cercare l'episodio fuori dal campo della 2001esima partita. 

comunque meno male che domani a quanto sembra gioca Locatelli, anche se sono convinto che per qualche frustrato entrerà in azione la #MontolivoCAM per vedere se c'è modo di attaccare un giocatore anche quando sta fuori (meritatamente).


----------



## wfiesso (19 Settembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> come al solito non è questione di litigare ma di cercare di essere equilibrati sui giudizi
> proprio perché Montolivo ha sbagliato 2000 partite è abbastanza facile essere obiettivi sul suo rendimento deludente, non vedo perché bisogna accanirsi andando a cercare l'episodio fuori dal campo della 2001esima partita.
> 
> comunque meno male che domani a quanto sembra gioca Locatelli, anche se sono convinto che per qualche frustrato entrerà in azione la #MontolivoCAM per vedere se c'è modo di attaccare un giocatore anche quando sta fuori (meritatamente).



Sai cosa, è che ne abbiamo.talmente tanto le palle piene di sto cadavere che infangare quella fascia ogni volta che la indossa, che alcuni stanno a guardare ogni singola cosa, ad esempio proprio in quella partita ricordo aspre critiche proprio a Montolivo quando andò sotto lacurva a chiedere l'incitamento della stessa, ecco, in tutti sti anni al Milan credo sia l'unica cosa discreta che gli sia riuscita, ma anche li critiche a catinelle, a proposito del criticare a prescindere ogni singolo gesto.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Sai cosa, è che ne abbiamo.talmente tanto le palle piene di sto cadavere che infangare quella fascia ogni volta che la indossa



sì certo l'avevo capito. secondo me finché non torneremo una grande squadra è giusto che anche il valore della fascia sia ridimensionato... cioè non bisognerebbe prendersela troppo chiunque la indossi perché tanto sempre una squadra mediocre siamo... gli si dà troppa importanza a questa storia della fascia...


----------



## Djici (19 Settembre 2016)

E intanto sembra che dobrebbe giocare ancora da titolare....


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (20 Settembre 2016)

finalmente santo dio benedetto....ci voleva tanto a fare una partita decente???...speriamo si svegli...


----------



## Dany20 (20 Settembre 2016)

Oggi ha giocato bene.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (20 Settembre 2016)

La sua crescita di condizione è fondamentale per la difesa. Infatti ora che pare si stia riprendendo subiamo molto meno..


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Settembre 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> finalmente santo dio benedetto....ci voleva tanto a fare una partita decente???...speriamo si svegli...



Una partita decente dopo 14-15 da titolare?


----------



## Jaqen (21 Settembre 2016)

Per me è sempre il peggiore in campo, completamente inutile.


----------



## Victorss (21 Settembre 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Per me è sempre il peggiore in campo, completamente inutile.



ti do ragione per 60 minuti, dopo l'ingresso di Locatelli è migliorato sensibilmente.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Settembre 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> ti do ragione per 60 minuti, dopo l'ingresso di Locatelli è migliorato sensibilmente.


vero
beh...30 minuti buoni dopo 8 mesi è un discreto risultato per Montolivo


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Settembre 2016)

miglior prestazione degli ultimi anni....vediamo di dare un minimo di continuità però...


----------



## Hammer (25 Settembre 2016)

Ottima prestazione stasera. Il centrocampo ha filtrato bene


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Settembre 2016)

Già con la Sampdoria aveva giocato bene, da 6 almeno. Avevo comunque letto un paio di commenti assurdi.

Poi con la Lazio ha giocato più che bene.

Stasera molto bene e a tratti ottimo, considerando che la Fiorentina ha pressato fino a Donnarumma per tutta la partita. Eppure è riuscito a mettere ordine. Poi vabè Niang e soci hanno perso 20 palloni in uscita e amen.
E non scordiamo che in difesa ha contribuito tanto, in un'azione ha letteralmente parato due tiri in 30 secondi di Ilicic.

Infine la chicca: verso il 43' del secondo tempo è andato via con una finta che penso di non avere mai visto. Finge di colpire la palla di tacco per indurre l'avversario ad andare indietro, invece lui la porta avanti LOL. Se avesse velocità sarebbe arrivato in porta credo. Questa finirà in un video best of di Montolivo a fine anno


----------



## The Ripper (25 Settembre 2016)

Oh, stasera veramente bene! Credo sia la prima partita (che in genere durano 90 minuti) ben giocata da Montolivo da 3 anni


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Settembre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Oh, stasera veramente bene! Credo sia la prima partita (che in genere durano 90 minuti) ben giocata da Montolivo da 3 anni



Aggiungo che quando entra Locatelli lui cresce come prestazione. E' come se si scrollasse di dosso il peso di tutto il centrocampo.


----------



## koti (25 Settembre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Oh, stasera veramente bene! *Credo sia la prima partita (che in genere durano 90 minuti) ben giocata da Montolivo da 3 anni*


Ricordo anche un Lazio-Milan dell'anno scorso


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Settembre 2016)

Nel finale ha giocato trequartista in un 4-2-3-1
ma anche nel primo tempo era spesso appena dietro a Bacca con Niang e Suso sulla stessa linea


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2016)

Lui nasce trequartista, ruolo che ovviamente non potrebbe MAI fare nel Milan di oggi, ma si vede che quando gioca più avanzato sente meno pressione e gli riesce meglio sia di interrompere l'azione avversaria, sia la ricerca di verticalizzazioni intelligenti. Il regista arretrato non lo può fare. O meglio lo può fare con prestazioni che girano intorno alla sufficienza, ma senza valore aggiunto. Il compromesso giusto è quindi la mezz'ala, almeno finché esisterà questo 4-3-3. 

Comunque, senza bisogno di rivendicare il valore del giocatore in sè, che non si decide con una singola partita, nel bene o nel male, il Milan di oggi necessita di un minimo di equilibrio e per questa ragione prestazioni come la sua di stasera sono FONDAMENTALI.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Settembre 2016)

Buonissima partita, specialmente in fase difensiva.


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Settembre 2016)

Montolivo qua Montolivo la.. ma quando mai il topic di Manuel Locatelli? Ragazzino già a tutti gli effeti giocatore del Milan...


----------



## smallball (26 Settembre 2016)

la miglior partita negli ultimi 2 anni...bravissimo


----------



## sballotello (2 Ottobre 2016)

cesso, indegno


----------



## Butcher (2 Ottobre 2016)

Devi rimanere a casa per sempre. Non uscire mai più!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Ottobre 2016)

Grazie Capitano, anche oggi determinante


----------



## Aron (2 Ottobre 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Grazie Capitano, anche oggi determinante



Soprattutto quando è uscito.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Ottobre 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Grazie Capitano, anche oggi determinante



Con la sua uscita


Mi sentivo in dovere di finire la frase, merita d'essere umiliato sto mollusco.


----------



## Albijol (2 Ottobre 2016)

Che sia la volta buona che ci liberiamo di Escrementolivo?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (2 Ottobre 2016)

giustamente dopo 2 partite decenti/buone ritorna la mummia di sempre....senza speranze purtroppo....benissimo i fischi assordanti del meazza...


----------



## sballotello (2 Ottobre 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Che sia la volta buona che ci liberiamo di Escrementolivo?


macchè, è IMPRESCINDIBILE.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Ottobre 2016)

ho goduto come non mai nel sentire lo stadio che lo sommergeva di fischi, anche se eravamo sotto 3-1. 

ho goduto ancora di più quando abbiamo rimontato anche grazie al gol del suo sostituto.


----------



## Love (2 Ottobre 2016)

fossi in montella oserei con calabria e locatelli sempre titolari...anche perchè se il rendimento di abate e montolivo è questo...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Ottobre 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Che sia la volta buona che ci liberiamo di Escrementolivo?



Fino a fine novembre impossibile, poi si vedrà.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Ottobre 2016)

Non ha giocato male secondo me, anzi, ingenerosi i fischi.

Poi i fatti hanno dato ragione a chi l'ha cambiato.


----------



## Stex (3 Ottobre 2016)

immaginate se sul pallone di locatelli ci fosse stato lui. sicuramente non avrebbe tirato, ma controllato il pallone e passato indietro, o al massimo perso e preso contropiede...


----------



## smallball (3 Ottobre 2016)

meritatamente fischiato e sostituito


----------



## Djerry (3 Ottobre 2016)

Solo io ho trovato parzialmente offensivo e disturbante quel suo modo vistoso di calmare il pubblico che fischiava i suoi retropassaggi, con quelle braccia allargate mosse come un barbagianni ad imporre ai compagni l'abbassamento del ritmo?

Nella sua testa pensava veramente che fosse un gesto di leadership e carisma?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Ottobre 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Solo io ho trovato parzialmente offensivo e disturbante quel suo modo vistoso di calmare il pubblico che fischiava i suoi retropassaggi, con quelle braccia allargate mosse come un barbagianni ad imporre ai compagni l'abbassamento del ritmo?
> 
> Nella sua testa pensava veramente che fosse un gesto di leadership e carisma?



Ne ha raccolto i frutti alla sostituzione. 
Quanto ho goduto ai fischi


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Ottobre 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Solo io ho trovato parzialmente offensivo e disturbante quel suo modo vistoso di calmare il pubblico che fischiava i suoi retropassaggi, con quelle braccia allargate mosse come un barbagianni ad imporre ai compagni l'abbassamento del ritmo?
> 
> Nella sua testa pensava veramente che fosse un gesto di leadership e carisma?



si infatti, visto più volte. 
come per dire poi che è lui a gestire i ritmi di gioco del milan 

oggi come oggi come e quando affondare lo decidono solo le volate di niang e gli inserimenti di suso/jack, lui con i suoi passaggini orizzontali o indietro non determina un bel nulla, anzi, magari rallenta l'azione quando non ce ne sarebbe motivo.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Ottobre 2016)

questa ieri m'era sfuggita.

è lui che consiglia ad abate di giocarla in mezzo  a chi lo sa solo lui


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (3 Ottobre 2016)

la cosa ormai lampante è che a san siro non può più giocare...i tifosi giustamente sono stufi e ne hanno le palle piene...quindi vediamo di trovare una soluzione e di farlo giocare nel caso solo in trasferta...


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Ottobre 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> questa ieri m'era sfuggita.
> 
> è lui che consiglia ad abate di giocarla in mezzo  a chi lo sa solo lui



Il colera e la peste in azione..


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Ottobre 2016)

vergognoso articolo oggi sulla Gazzetta che come sempre difende a spada tratta il suo eroe! Nemmeno la decenza di firmare l'articolo ha avuto l'autore celandosi dietro al comodo Gasport. Schifosi.


----------



## Aron (4 Ottobre 2016)

Dubito che verrà definitivamente scalzato prima del closing.
Comunque sarà titolare per poco.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (4 Ottobre 2016)

Letto l'articolo...il fatto che Ventura lo convochi non significa niente, visto che al massimo è una riserva.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> questa ieri m'era sfuggita.
> 
> è lui che consiglia ad abate di giocarla in mezzo  a chi lo sa solo lui



#montolivoCAM in azione


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Ottobre 2016)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Solo io ho trovato parzialmente offensivo e disturbante quel suo modo vistoso di calmare il pubblico che fischiava i suoi retropassaggi, con quelle braccia allargate mosse come un barbagianni ad imporre ai compagni l'abbassamento del ritmo?
> 
> Nella sua testa pensava veramente che fosse un gesto di leadership e carisma?



No no aspetta ... io ho notato benissimo el'ho detto pure a mio padre mentre guardavamo la partita che quel cesso di Montolivo diceva " CALMA CALMA " facendo il gesto con le mani nel primo tempo .

Tu ti ricordi a che velocità andavamo nel primo tempo ? impossibile rallentare.. ma lui lo chiedeva .


----------



## MarcoMilanista (4 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> #montolivoCAM in azione



Ha indirizzato Abate a fare l'errore. Non lo capisci? Lol.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Ha indirizzato Abate a fare l'errore. Non lo capisci? Lol.



Abate quindi è incolpevole. Può giocare titolare per sempre.
Anzi no, è un complotto ordito da entrambi.


----------



## InsideTheFire (4 Ottobre 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> questa ieri m'era sfuggita.
> 
> è lui che consiglia ad abate di giocarla in mezzo  a chi lo sa solo lui


Non guardarmi...non ti sento....


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Ha indirizzato Abate a fare l'errore. Non lo capisci? Lol.


 
Probabilmente intendeva di passarla largo sulla fascia.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Abate quindi è incolpevole. Può giocare titolare per sempre.
> Anzi no, è un complotto ordito da entrambi.



abate ha sulla coscienza almeno il 60-70% dei gol presi questa stagione dal milan. 

detto ciò è innegabile il gesto di montolivo.


----------



## renzo77 (7 Ottobre 2016)

A Firenze ridono da anni per questo scempio di giocatore .


----------



## Albijol (7 Ottobre 2016)

Questo infortunio proprio non ci voleva...Monto riprenditi almeno per il primo gennaio altrimenti Brandelli non ti vuole


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Ottobre 2016)

In bocca al lupo, capitano, speriamo che almeno adesso sti caproni incompetenti che fischiano lascino in pace sia te che la squadra. Forza Milan!


----------



## The Ripper (7 Ottobre 2016)

Mi hai regalato la più grande gioia di questa stagione. 
Grazie capitano! 

Soni eccitato come un toro


----------



## Morghot (7 Ottobre 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Questo infortunio proprio non ci voleva...Monto riprenditi almeno per il primo gennaio altrimenti Brandelli non ti vuole



Porca boia è vero, inutile e dannoso pure da infortunato è incredibile.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Ottobre 2016)

Ciauuuuuuuuu Ricky


----------



## numero 3 (7 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> In bocca al lupo, capitano, speriamo che almeno adesso sti caproni incompetenti che fischiano lascino in pace sia te che la squadra. Forza Milan!



Roten sei ironico o sei l'unico insieme a ME a considerare Montolivo almeno un buon giocatore?


----------



## Heaven (7 Ottobre 2016)

Non si tratta che Montolivo sia più o meno un buon giocatore, è dannoso sia a livello mentale che di gioco ormai. Fa 5 partite buone all'anno comunque da noi

Anche Allegri per me era un buon allenatore, ma aveva finito il suo tempo al Milan. E spero la faccia anche lui che è il simbolo del nonMilan degli ultimi anni


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Ottobre 2016)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Roten sei ironico o sei l'unico insieme a ME a considerare Montolivo almeno un buon giocatore?



Macché ironico. Comunque indipendentemente da questo visto che è considerato il colpevole di tutto da adesso mi aspetto zero fischi e raddoppio di presenze allo stadio.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Ottobre 2016)

Comunque ha una sfiga assurda. Sarà il terzo infortunio serio in 2 anni, tra l'altro sempre in nazionale dove ha saltato gli Europei e i mondiali. Gli infortuni lo stanno rovinando completamente. Ormai è quasi un ex calciatore.


----------



## Igniorante (8 Ottobre 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Comunque ha una sfiga assurda. Sarà il terzo infortunio serio in 2 anni, tra l'altro sempre in nazionale dove ha saltato gli Europei e i mondiali. Gli infortuni lo stanno rovinando completamente. Ormai è quasi un ex calciatore.



per forza, con quanto i tifosi (me compreso) lo hanno in simpatia e lo maledicono ogni partita, è meglio se comincia ad andare in giro coi fagioli di Balzar in tasca


----------



## Sheva my Hero (8 Ottobre 2016)

è normale quando hai un fisico da pensionato infortunarsi con maggiore facilità. montolivo non ha più la prestanza fisica che aveva qualche anno fa e adesso ne risente inevitabilmente. è vero che sono infortuni traumatici, però in un certo senso è un po' tutto collegato.


----------



## Eziomare (8 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> In bocca al lupo, capitano, speriamo che almeno adesso sti caproni incompetenti che fischiano lascino in pace sia te che la squadra. Forza Milan!


Ooooh, un post su Montolivo che condivido!
a leggere di gente "impunita" che talvolta arriva ad augurare infortuni o persino la morte a nostri giocatori e dirigenti viene voglia di disiscriversi (guai pero' a scrivere "*****", mi pare giusto).
Per fortuna ci sono anche tanti milanisti che tifano solo per il gusto di tifare i colori rossoneri, senza la necessita' di inveire o insultare chiunque non reputino all'altezza o che non sia di loro gradimento.
Raga', preciso che non mi riferisco a nessuno in particolare, critico solo un atteggiamento che trovo insensato e pure un po' vigliacco


----------



## pazzomania (8 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Macché ironico. Comunque indipendentemente da questo visto che è considerato il colpevole di tutto da adesso mi aspetto zero fischi e raddoppio di presenze allo stadio.



.


----------



## koti (8 Ottobre 2016)

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Ottobre 2016)

Oggi santifichiamo Montolivo ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Ottobre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oggi santifichiamo Montolivo ?


Ramos


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Macché ironico. Comunque indipendentemente da questo visto che è considerato il colpevole di tutto da adesso mi aspetto zero fischi e raddoppio di presenze allo stadio.



si vabbè adesso non martirizziamolo.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Ottobre 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> si vabbè adesso non martirizziamolo.


Mollaci, please!


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Macché ironico. Comunque indipendentemente da questo visto che è considerato il colpevole di tutto da adesso mi aspetto zero fischi e raddoppio di presenze allo stadio.



Io mi accingo a contare le vittorie consecutive che inanelleremo (si, sono ironico)


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (8 Ottobre 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Ooooh, un post su Montolivo che condivido!
> a leggere di gente "impunita" che talvolta arriva ad augurare infortuni o persino la morte a nostri giocatori e dirigenti viene voglia di disiscriversi (guai pero' a scrivere "*****", mi pare giusto).
> Per fortuna ci sono anche tanti milanisti che tifano solo per il gusto di tifare i colori rossoneri, senza la necessita' di inveire o insultare chiunque non reputino all'altezza o che non sia di loro gradimento.
> Raga', preciso che non mi riferisco a nessuno in particolare, critico solo un atteggiamento che trovo insensato e pure un po' vigliacco



Quoto, d'accordo su tutto. Tutti questi insulti anonimi lo sono


----------



## Pamparulez2 (9 Ottobre 2016)

Ottobre2016-maggio2017 saranno ricordati dai tifosi come i migliori mesi di Montolivo al Milan.
E la Fifa ci rimborsa pure..


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Ottobre 2016)

Il peggior capitano della storia.
Capofronda contro Seedorf e cocco di Fester. 
"I tifosi mi criticano? Se ne facciano una ragione". Tradotto: "Scarso o no, io rimango qui e gioco comunque, lo sapete che Zio Fester mi impone a ogni allenatore. Rassegnatevi".
Tanto premesso, tra nuovo management e infortunio, a mai più rivederci. 
E guarisci con tutta calma lontano da Milanello in modo da non condizionare il resto della squadra.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Ottobre 2016)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Il peggior capitano della storia.
> Capofronda contro Seedorf e cocco di Fester.
> "I tifosi mi criticano? Se ne facciano una ragione". Tradotto: "Scarso o no, io rimango qui e gioco comunque, lo sapete che Zio Fester mi impone a ogni allenatore. Rassegnatevi".
> Tanto premesso, tra nuovo management e infortunio, a mai più rivederci.
> E guarisci con tutta calma lontano da Milanello in modo da non condizionare il resto della squadra.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Ottobre 2016)

Ma ha già contattato i giornalisti amici per un articolo del tipo: "Sergio Ramos vergognoso, ha svegliato l'allenatore alle 4 di notte per chiedere le uova al tegamino, arriva agli allenamenti in ciabatte, ha mandato una mail contenente un trojan a Tassotti, avrebbe dichiarato a degli ultras: bisogna cambiare 3/4 di questa squadra" ?


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Ottobre 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma ha già contattato i giornalisti amici per un articolo del tipo: "Sergio Ramos vergognoso, ha svegliato l'allenatore alle 4 di notte per chiedere le uova al tegamino, arriva agli allenamenti in ciabatte, ha mandato una mail contenente un trojan a Tassotti, avrebbe dichiarato a degli ultras: bisogna cambiare 3/4 di questa squadra" ?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ci sei mancato


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Ottobre 2016)

E' mancato davvero, altrochè.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Miglior prova stagionale


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (16 Ottobre 2016)

esca sull' 1 a 3 contro il Sassuolo...si vince 4 a 3....oggi altre 3 pere rischiando di farne anche di più...fondamentale....Locatelli non sarà pronto ma almeno ha piede e verticalizza...con lui solo palla al portiere...


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Forza Milan!


----------



## kolao95 (17 Ottobre 2016)

Con la Juve avvertiremo la sua mancanza, vedrete.


----------



## Stex (17 Ottobre 2016)

finalmente una prestazione degna di nota! continua cosi!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Con la Juve avvertiremo la sua mancanza, vedrete.



Soprattutto gli attacanti della Juve la sentiranno


----------



## kolao95 (17 Ottobre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Soprattutto gli attacanti della Juve la sentiranno



Ieri Birsa non credo l'abbia sentita, visto che con Locatelli ha maradoneggiato.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ieri Birsa non credo l'abbia sentita, visto che con Locatelli ha maradoneggiato.



Infatti ha tirato in porta solo su punizione (inventata)


----------



## Tobi (17 Ottobre 2016)

La mia firma dice tutto, vediamo partita dopo partita se la tesi di tutto il popolo milanista, ovvero Montolivo cancro della squadra, viene confermata adesso che è out. E se le prestazioni e le vittorie dovessero migliorare sostituendolo con appena un ragazzino di 18 anni, non oso pensare con 2 giocatori seri...


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Ottobre 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> La mia firma dice tutto, vediamo partita dopo partita se la tesi di tutto il popolo milanista, ovvero Montolivo cancro della squadra, viene confermata adesso che è out. E se le prestazioni e le vittorie dovessero migliorare sostituendolo con appena un ragazzino di 18 anni, non oso pensare con 2 giocatori seri...


:facepalm
Con Mortolivo il Milan ha anche vinto contro Sampdoria e Lazio, soprattutto in quest'ultima è stato tra i migliori in campo.
E il punto con la Fiorentina è arrivato grazie a lui. Ma il problema non è difendere o attaccare un tizio che gioca a calcio come i bambini. Un consiglio spassionato: allentate un pò col calcio se questi sono gli effetti


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Ottobre 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> La mia firma dice tutto, vediamo partita dopo partita se la tesi di tutto il popolo milanista, ovvero Montolivo cancro della squadra, viene confermata adesso che è out. E se le prestazioni e le vittorie dovessero migliorare sostituendolo con appena un ragazzino di 18 anni, non oso pensare con 2 giocatori seri...



A far decollare una squadra è SEMPRE il centrocampo!!! Sempre!!!!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (23 Ottobre 2016)




----------



## Tobi (23 Ottobre 2016)

la mia firma è in continuo aggiornamento


----------



## Albijol (23 Ottobre 2016)

Grazie Sergio Ramos


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Ottobre 2016)

Quindi i giocatori della Juve che sarebbero stati felici della sua assenza?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Ottobre 2016)

Anche ieri migliore in campo.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2016)

Migliore in campo anche stasera assieme ad Abate nella peggior partita di quest'anno con 3 gol di scarto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Migliore in campo anche stasera assieme ad Abate nella peggior partita di quest'anno con 3 gol di scarto.



Eh sì perché il problema è stato il centorcampo centrale.

Proprio non ce la fate eh


----------



## The Ripper (26 Ottobre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Eh sì perché il problema è stato il centorcampo centrale.
> 
> Proprio non ce la fate eh



ultimamente sto sperando che i cinesi facciano dietrofront

se il problem numero 1 del milan è la dirigenza, il numero 2 sono i tifosi.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ultimamente sto sperando che i cinesi facciano dietrofront
> 
> se il problem numero 1 del milan è la dirigenza, il numero 2 sono i tifosi.



o magari i falsi tifosi che volevano fare questa fine fin dai tempi di #colpadiAllegri
lo spero anche io allora


----------



## MarcoMilanista (26 Ottobre 2016)

Non ci manca per nulla.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Eh sì perché il problema è stato il centorcampo centrale.
> 
> Proprio non ce la fate eh



non sai nemmeno di cosa stai parlando quando dici "centrocampo centrale" quindi dubito tu possa aver capito quello che intendevo io (visto che ho incluso anche Abate)


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Ottobre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ultimamente sto sperando che i cinesi facciano dietrofront
> 
> se il problem numero 1 del milan è la dirigenza, il numero 2 sono i tifosi.



Sì, come voi a quanto pare.


----------



## smallball (22 Novembre 2016)

puoi anche non tornare fino a fine stagione


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Novembre 2016)

Tutti quelli che "Eh ma Montolivo è comunque il meno peggio"....Vorrei far notare che da quando il capitone ha tolto il disturbo abbiamo fatto decisamente meglio..

Ma non è mica vero che avere lo zombie in mezzo al campo in regia è una sciagura..no no..recupera tanti palloni...

Meglio che inizi già a cercarsi una nuova squadra..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Novembre 2016)

Non tornare più che è meglio per tutti.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Novembre 2016)

Eh sì alla fine ci sta mancando davvero tanto


----------



## sballotello (22 Novembre 2016)

Il migliore centrocampista in rosa..


----------



## Tobi (22 Novembre 2016)

volevo far notare una cosa, negli ultimi anni sono passati portieri, attaccanti, difensori centrali, esterni d'attacco ecc... 

I tre sempre presenti: Abate De Sciglio e Montolivo. E il Milan ha sempre fatto schifo, uno si è rotto, è entrato un giovane 18 enne senza esperienza e stiamo giocando e facendo meglio, se panchinassimo gli altri 2 Calabria ed un terzino sinistro forte faremmo ancora meglio


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Novembre 2016)

Incredibile come sia stato dannoso solo nel essere in campo .

Caso o no , non c'è lui e non perdiamo da quando ?


----------



## Black (22 Novembre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Eh sì alla fine ci sta mancando davvero tanto



eh si proprio! 

io gli proporrei un altro rinnovo triennale a patto che se ne stia in tribuna a guardare gli altri che giocano


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Novembre 2016)

Sempre detto che la nostra rinascita sarebbe iniziata dalla sua dipartita...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (23 Novembre 2016)

Grande Montolivo, nelle ultime partite lui e Bertolacci mi son piaciuti molto.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Novembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Incredibile come sia stato dannoso solo nel essere in campo .
> 
> Caso o no , non c'è lui e non perdiamo da quando ?



Visto lollo che non avevo torto a invocare il famoso 'atto di coraggio'???
Alla fine però ci hanno pensato il fato e un ragazzino di primo pelo.
Auguro salute, gloria e felicità al buon riccardo ma non con la nostra maglia.


----------



## Alfabri (23 Novembre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Visto lollo che non avevo torto a invocare il famoso 'atto di coraggio'???
> Alla fine però ci hanno pensato il fato e un ragazzino di primo pelo.
> Auguro salute, gloria e felicità al buon riccardo ma non con la nostra maglia.



La cosa da pazzi è che questo si è fatto male giocando in nazionale! Una sciagura pensionata e seppellita da un bambino era nonostante tutti gli scempi ritenuto indispensabile per la nazionale italiana (stavamo giocando la partita più importante delle qualificazioni, non dimentichiamocelo, e abbiamo pure giocato il peggior primo tempo dagli europei del 2012, per poi migliorare magicamente con la sua dipartita dal campo)! Qualche domanda anche sul selezionatore me la farei onestamente.


----------



## Willy Wonka (23 Novembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Incredibile come sia stato dannoso solo nel essere in campo .
> 
> Caso o no , non c'è lui e non perdiamo da quando ?



Abbiamo perso solo a Genova da quando manca.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Novembre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> La cosa da pazzi è che questo si è fatto male giocando in nazionale! Una sciagura pensionata e seppellita da un bambino era nonostante tutti gli scempi ritenuto indispensabile per la nazionale italiana (stavamo giocando la partita più importante delle qualificazioni, non dimentichiamocelo, e abbiamo pure giocato il peggior primo tempo dagli europei del 2012, per poi migliorare magicamente con la sua dipartita dal campo)! Qualche domanda anche sul selezionatore me la farei onestamente.



Il discorso andrebbe allargato e la domanda è quanto mai lecita : o noi tifosi non capiamo una benemerita mazza di calcio oppure la carriera si costruisce non necessariamente sulle capacità tecniche.
La partita da te citata è solo una delle innumerevoli giocate in maniera indegna dal nostro capitano : in mezz'ora aveva perso tre/quattro palle, ne aveva giocate altrettanto a caso e stava pascolando come suo solito in campo.
Ci vuole un scienziato a capire che è uno pseudo giocatore????


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (26 Novembre 2016)

con calma Riccardo con calma....non forziamo i tempi


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2016)

Il più grande acquisto stagionale...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Novembre 2016)

Una manna dal cielo st'infortunio, gli auguro di riprendersi fisicamente quel che basta per andare via da milanello


----------



## Alex (26 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il più grande acquisto stagionale...



ma veramente, Locatelli a 18 anni fa 100 volte meglio di sto pompato dai giornali


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Novembre 2016)

Che sia o meno una coincidenza, senza di lui la squadra ha iniziato ad ottenere risultati importanti a raffica.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Novembre 2016)

Grazia ancora a S. Ramos, vero eroe stagionale


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Novembre 2016)

16 su 21 nel dopo infortunio al capitone..


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> 16 su 21 nel dopo infortunio al capitone..



Io l'ho perfino dimenticato......
Non ricordo nemmeno il milan di montolivo.


----------



## smallball (28 Novembre 2016)

torna...il piu' tardi possibile


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Novembre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io l'ho perfino dimenticato......
> Non ricordo nemmeno il milan di montolivo.



è tipo uno di quegli incubi sbiaditi che ricordi vagamente...ti rimane solo l'impressione che ti dava..un'impressione molto sgradevole..ecco il disgusto di vedere montolivo in campo lo ricordo..non ricordo bene lui e le sue movenze patetiche..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Novembre 2016)

Da vendere insieme ai saldi di gennaio...


----------



## Alfabri (28 Novembre 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Da vendere insieme ai saldi di gennaio...



Vendere sarebbe eroico, mi accontenterei di regalare/pagare per prenderselo.


----------



## InsideTheFire (28 Novembre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io l'ho perfino dimenticato......
> Non ricordo nemmeno il milan di montolivo.


Chi scusa?


----------



## Black (28 Novembre 2016)

il fatto che Silvio l'abbia nominato oggi ci fa capire quanto questo qua sia raccomandato


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Novembre 2016)

Che poi parliamoci chiaro non è che locatelli sta facendo il fenomeno ma almeno VERTICALIZZA ( il gol di Lapa l'ha fatto locatelli al 70% con il lancio ) .


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Novembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che poi parliamoci chiaro non è che locatelli sta facendo il fenomeno ma almeno VERTICALIZZA ( il gol di Lapa l'ha fatto locatelli al 70% con il lancio ) .



Ha il "coraggio" e la voglia di osare che Montolivo non ha e gli esempi piu evidenti sono i gol che ha fatto contro Sassuolo e Juve


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Novembre 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ha il "coraggio" e la voglia di osare che Montolivo non ha e gli esempi piu evidenti sono i gol che ha fatto contro Sassuolo e Juve



Ha coraggio dettato dalla spregiudicatezza e della giovane età ma a me non sembra abbia i numeri del fenomeno in nessuna delle due fasi. Ieri guardando la partita dell'Inter contro la Fiorentina, i viola in 10 facevano un palleggio a centrocampo fantastico , e pensavo quanta qualità c'è li nel mezzo. Ecco io vorrei quel tipo di qualità, quella che ti fa divertire e ti fa pensare come gioca bene quella squadra.

Bisogna prendere due centrocampisti forti forti e con grande qualità, poi se Locatelli crescesse ben venga nel futuro del Milan


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Novembre 2016)

Montolivo l'avevo rimosso prima dell'intervista a Silvio, giuro.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (1 Dicembre 2016)

Mi manca. Torna tardi capitano.


----------



## 13-33 (2 Dicembre 2016)

Sto qui avvra ancora 2 anni di contratto a fine stagione...


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Giusto per rimanere in tema del topic volevo ricordare che ieri a Varazze c'era uno splendido sole e il referendum ha dato risultati soddisfacenti e tutto grazie all'assenza dai campi di Montolivo. Continuiamo così.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Dicembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Giusto per rimanere in tema del topic volevo ricordare che ieri a Varazze c'era uno splendido sole e il referendum ha dato risultati soddisfacenti e tutto grazie all'assenza dai campi di Montolivo. Continuiamo così.



Milan con Montolivo 10 punti in 6 partite, 1,6 punti a partita, Milan senza Montolivo 22 punti in 9 partite, 2,4 punti a partita.

Non sarà stato solo Montolivo? Certo, ma per adesso i dati parlano chiaro.


----------



## sballotello (5 Dicembre 2016)

Esiste ancora questa mummia? È bastato un ragazzino per metterlo nel dimenticatoio


----------



## Jaqen (5 Dicembre 2016)

Montolivo non è la causa di tutti i mali. Al di là delle esagerazioni è un giocatore che in questo tipo di modulo sostanzialmente non serve. Ha delle caratteristiche strane e per essere determinante deve essere veramente forte cosa che per me non è.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Dicembre 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Esiste ancora questa mummia? È bastato un ragazzino per metterlo nel dimenticatoio



Il ragazzino che da qualche partita gioca peggio di lui..


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2016)

uppete


----------



## JesusHeKnows (13 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Il ragazzino che da qualche partita gioca peggio di lui..



Facile sparare boiate vero?


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2016)

JesusHeKnows ha scritto:


> Facile sparare boiate vero?



Come le tue non ci riesce nessuno. Guarda meglio le partite, se riesci, prima di venire a sindacare le opinioni degli altri.


----------



## patriots88 (13 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Il ragazzino che da qualche partita gioca peggio di lui..



lol

e anche se fosse preferisco gli errori di un 18enne a quelli di un 30enne che per età ed esperienza saranno sempre più gravi.


----------



## sballotello (13 Dicembre 2016)

JesusHeKnows ha scritto:


> Facile sparare boiate vero?



.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (13 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Come le tue non ci riesce nessuno. Guarda meglio le partite, se riesci, prima di venire a sindacare le opinioni degli altri.



Scusa ma ad affermazione estrema non puoi non aspettarti una risposta estrema. Se vai a vedere il topic di manuel Locatelli ho spiegato perché lo ritengo necessario.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Dicembre 2016)

*Basta litigate e basta off topic.*


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Dicembre 2016)

Miglior periodo di Montolivo al Milan.


----------



## Black (21 Dicembre 2016)

andate a vedere su FB #AskMontolivo e le risposte con più like.... sono tutte del tipo: "quanto te ne vai", "ti rendi conto che da quando non giochi vinciamo", ecc....
i tifosi lo adorano!!


----------



## martinmilan (21 Dicembre 2016)

basta!! sta giocando da schifo


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Dicembre 2016)

è partito per Doha, si può dire che abbiamo già perso a causa sua


----------



## Butcher (21 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## admin (21 Dicembre 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


>




Stupendo!

Magari fosse così!


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Dicembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> è partito per Doha, si può dire che abbiamo già perso a causa sua



In effetti si, con lui in campo avremmo avuto delle possibilità, senza di lui no.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2017)

boooooooom

5 punti in 6 partite da quando è rientrato 

anzi, no


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (29 Gennaio 2017)

Avrà tutti i difetti del mondo, ma ad oggi è comunque più forte di Locatelli. Non che ci voglia molto eh.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Febbraio 2017)

chi è che aveva in firma i risultati delle partite senza Montolivo?


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Febbraio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> chi è che aveva in firma i risultati delle partite senza Montolivo?


 Fai bene a uppare la sua pagina. 
C'è da rimpiargerlo altroche'. Basterebbe rivedersi la vittoria con la Lazio e il punto strappato con la Fiorentina.
Sosa è limitato e fuori ruolo.
Il giudizio di Locatelli è fortemente offuscato dalle due perle.

Davanti la difesa il miglior giocatore di questa rosa è Montolivo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> boooooooom
> 
> 5 punti in 6 partite da quando è rientrato
> 
> anzi, no



5 punti in 6 partite da quando ha parlato di rientro!


----------



## prebozzio (5 Febbraio 2017)

Al di là dell'odio che in molti hanno per Montolivo, credo che potrebbe essere molto utile in questo momento.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ragazzi ma per favore, non possiamo rimpiangere Montolivo quando fino a qualche mese fa, giustamente, gli gettavamo addosso secchiate di m... Comunque il rimpiangere il capitone la dice lunga sulla nostra rosa.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Febbraio 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma per favore, non possiamo rimpiangere Montolivo quando fino a qualche mese fa, giustamente, gli gettavamo addosso secchiate di m...



Ma infatti, Sosa non ha fatto niente meno di quello che fa di solito Montolivo, così come Locatelli. Sono tutti e tre inadeguati per motivi diversi


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (5 Febbraio 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, Sosa non ha fatto niente meno di quello che fa di solito Montolivo, così come Locatelli. Sono tutti e tre inadeguati per motivi diversi



Vero ma diamo qualche chance a Locatelli! Ha fatto tanto bene quanto tanto male ma è del '98 e gioca in regia di una squadra improponibile. Io cerco sempre di immaginarmi un giocatore in una squadra, non dico di campioni, ma quasi, come spero sia il Milan in un futuro non troppo lontano e secondo me lui in un contesto del genere ci crescerebbe bene e diventerebbe molto forte. Su Sosa e Montolivo no comment...


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> 5 punti in 6 partite da quando ha parlato di rientro!



.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Febbraio 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Vero ma diamo qualche chance a Locatelli! Ha fatto tanto bene quanto tanto male ma è del '98 e gioca in regia di una squadra improponibile. Io cerco sempre di immaginarmi un giocatore in una squadra, non dico di campioni, ma quasi, come spero sia il Milan in un futuro non troppo lontano e secondo me lui in un contesto del genere ci crescerebbe bene e diventerebbe molto forte. Su Sosa e Montolivo no comment...



Locatelli ha avuto molte chance, e ultimamente stava facendo male. Ci sta la panchina per proteggerlo


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Concordo, la panchina ci sta tutta.


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Febbraio 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma per favore, non possiamo rimpiangere Montolivo quando fino a qualche mese fa, giustamente, gli gettavamo addosso secchiate di m... Comunque il rimpiangere il capitone la dice lunga sulla nostra rosa.





er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, Sosa non ha fatto niente meno di quello che fa di solito Montolivo, così come Locatelli. Sono tutti e tre inadeguati per motivi diversi


In realtà no, quest'anno Montolivo stava facendo mediamente bene, con qualche partita (Lazio e Fiorentina) giocate molto bene. Se non ricordo male anche qua sul forum se n'era parlato. Niente a che fare con Sosa che ha fornito solo prestazioni insufficienti a tratti imbarazzanti. 

Se poi mi dici che nessuno dei 3 va bene sono d'accordissimo e ci mancherebbe altro. Loro 3 insieme a 3/4 di rosa. Ma qualcuno deve andare in campo e per esclusione manderei il capitone


----------



## Symon (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ora tutti a rimpiangere Montolivo...

Fatto stà che il miglior interprete di quel ruolo è sempre stato Montolivo e quando tornerà si riprenderà evidentemente il posto.
Perchè non c'è e non c'è mai stato un regista/mcd in squadra oltre a lui. Locatelli è acerbo, ma sinceramente non ce lo vedo molto bene in quel ruolo. Su Sosa stendiamo un velo pietoso, gli altri sono tutti rattoppi, da Bertolacci a Pasalic ecc.


----------



## The Ripper (5 Febbraio 2017)

gente che rimpiange montolivo

io mi chiamo fuori ragà. si risentiamo in estate

auguro a tutti un girone di ritorno positivo, una proprietà nuova, ricca e ambiziosa, un nuovo capitano, e una ritrovata lucidità mentale in tifosi che hanno palesemente perso il senno

forza milan

ciao a tutti


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (5 Febbraio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> gente che rimpiange montolivo
> 
> io mi chiamo fuori ragà. si risentiamo in estate
> 
> ...


----------



## Superpippo80 (7 Febbraio 2017)

Io non rimpiangerò mai Mortovivo. Se ne deve andare domani mattina, se ritorna titolare spero che si infortuni di nuovo (meno gravemente, diciamo due mesi fuori).


----------



## Symon (8 Febbraio 2017)

Purtroppo nel suo lungo periodo di assenza per infortunio, non c'è stato un giocatore capace di sostituirlo degnamente e di garantire l'applicazione in un ruolo delicato, che ad oggi Riccardo rimane ancora il miglior interprete di cui possiamo disporre.
Quando rientrerà, a meno di ardua e quasi irreale esplosione in costanza di Locatelli in 2 mesi, Montolivo riprenderà gradualmente il suo posto tra i titolari.


----------



## Lo Gnu (8 Febbraio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Purtroppo nel suo lungo periodo di assenza per infortunio, non c'è stato un giocatore capace di sostituirlo degnamente e di garantire l'applicazione in un ruolo delicato, che ad oggi Riccardo rimane ancora il miglior interprete di cui possiamo disporre.
> Quando rientrerà, a meno di ardua e quasi irreale esplosione in costanza di Locatelli in 2 mesi, Montolivo riprenderà gradualmente il suo posto tra i titolari.



Per carità, ha 32 anni, e non parliamo di gente come Pirlo, Van Bommel, Xavi, Xabi Alonso o altri campioni che a quell'età potevano ancora dire la loro. Facciamo crescere Locatelli (con tutti i possibili errori del caso), se non gioca ora in questa fase di transizione quando dovrebbe giocare?


----------



## Black (8 Febbraio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Quando rientrerà, a meno di ardua e quasi irreale esplosione in costanza di Locatelli in 2 mesi, Montolivo riprenderà gradualmente il suo posto tra i titolari.



Ma anche no!! se deve giocare un cesso facciamo giocare Sosa, l'apporto è uguale a Montolivo, ma mi sta meno sulle p...e


----------



## Eziomare (8 Febbraio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Purtroppo nel suo lungo periodo di assenza per infortunio, non c'è stato un giocatore capace di sostituirlo degnamente e di garantire l'applicazione in un ruolo delicato, che ad oggi Riccardo rimane ancora il miglior interprete di cui possiamo disporre.
> Quando rientrerà, a meno di ardua e quasi irreale esplosione in costanza di Locatelli in 2 mesi, Montolivo riprenderà gradualmente il suo posto tra i titolari.


Sono totalmente d'accordo, questa e' la magra realta'.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Febbraio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Purtroppo nel suo lungo periodo di assenza per infortunio, non c'è stato un giocatore capace di sostituirlo degnamente e di garantire l'applicazione in un ruolo delicato, che ad oggi Riccardo rimane ancora il miglior interprete di cui possiamo disporre.
> Quando rientrerà, a meno di ardua e quasi irreale esplosione in costanza di Locatelli in 2 mesi, Montolivo riprenderà gradualmente il suo posto tra i titolari.



Sacrosanto


----------



## de sica (13 Febbraio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> chi è che aveva in firma i risultati delle partite senza Montolivo?


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Febbraio 2017)

Dubito fassone e mirabelli ripartiranno da lui.......


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Febbraio 2017)

Mah, sempre eccessi...

Montolivo era eccessivamente criticato, non aveva nulla a che vedere con un danno ambulante come De Jong, al contrario mitizzato senza meriti.

Per dire che Locatelli non lo abbia sostituito degnamente chiederei a Juve e Sassuolo...

Che poi a tratti ci sia mancata l'esperienza che può fornire un nazionale ultra trentenne rispetto a un 18 appena uscito dalla primavera, direi che sia nell'ordine naturale delle cose.

In summit, se dobbiamo fare un bilancio finale, tra pro è contro, direi che Locatelli abbia sorpreso e ben sostituito il capitone, che ovviamente si fa ancora preferire a esperienza.

Nel computo finale occorre anche considerare che uno è in discesa e l'altro in ascesa, pertanto valuterei bene se invocarne il ritorno


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mah, sempre eccessi...
> 
> Montolivo era eccessivamente criticato, non aveva nulla a che vedere con un danno ambulante come De Jong, al contrario mitizzato senza meriti.
> 
> ...



Sarebbe ora di defenestrare giocatori in vistosa fase calante e puntare su atleti nel pieno della carriera e della forza.
Discutere se montolivo sia bravo o meno è diventato stucchevole( per me è scarso, per esser chiari) ma credo siamo tutti d'accordo che non è al top da anni. E non che al livello 'top' fosse un fenomeno, figuriamoci ora.
Nella roma, juve, inter, napoli montolivo giocherebbe???
Non credo proprio.
La roma in mezzo al campo ha quella 'bestia' di nainggolan e io dovrei ancora dar spazio a montolivo??
Ma basta...


----------



## Symon (14 Febbraio 2017)

Quando rientra?


----------



## Gas (14 Febbraio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Quando rientra?



Mah, bisognerebbe anche chiedersi "come rientra ?"


----------



## Symon (14 Febbraio 2017)

Beh il tempo per recuperare l'ha avuto tutto, e pare che la degenza sia proseguita senza intoppi di nessun genere.
Sicuramente nelle prime due partite non rivedremo il Montolivo dei primi anni al Milan, ma se dopo 5 o 6 partite si avvicinasse a quei livelli ci tornerebbe molto utile.


----------



## sballotello (14 Febbraio 2017)

bisogerebbe chiedersi..ma è giusto che rientri sto escremento?


----------



## Jino (14 Febbraio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dubito fassone e mirabelli ripartiranno da lui.......



Montolivo il prossimo anno resta al Milan di sicuro. E non pretendo nemmeno che lo caccino, prima di lui ce n'è di gente da spedire sulla luna. Detto questo mi auguro però, che rispetto al recente passato, si prenda gente brava li in mezzo che se la possa giocare per il posto da titolare. Ricordo a tutti che nemmeno con una gamba rotta, per ben due distinte volte, è stato preso un giocatore al posto del "capitano", la nostra dirigenza ha sempre detto "aspettiamo il ritorno di Montolivo"....robe allucinanti.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Febbraio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Montolivo il prossimo anno resta al Milan di sicuro. E non pretendo nemmeno che lo caccino, prima di lui ce n'è di gente da spedire sulla luna. Detto questo mi auguro però, che rispetto al recente passato, si prenda gente brava li in mezzo che se la possa giocare per il posto da titolare. Ricordo a tutti che nemmeno con una gamba rotta, per ben due distinte volte, è stato preso un giocatore al posto del "capitano", la nostra dirigenza ha sempre detto "aspettiamo il ritorno di Montolivo"....robe allucinanti.



Infatti ho scritto 'dubito che ripartiranno', non ho detto che lo diamo via.
Nella rosa ci può stare e la sua situazione contrattuale oltretutto non lo rende appetibile per altri club ma che si costruisca il milan attorno a lui beh.... questo non credo accadrà.
'Dimmi con chi giochi davanti la difesa e ti dirò che allenatore sei' si dice tra allenatori, credo valga anche per il club in questione, allargando il discorso.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Febbraio 2017)

Dite quello che volete, ma alla fine il suo infortunio è stata una sciagura. Lo dico soprattutto agli estimatori di Locatelli. Manuel è stato caricato di pressioni eccessive. Cosa che non sarebbe successa se ci fosse stato Montolivo. Non perché sia un capione, è tutt'altro, ma perché almeno si sarebbe alternato di più con Riccardo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Febbraio 2017)

È lento come una lumaca. Quel ruolo non può farlo, mai e poi mai. Ci vuole rapidità di gioco, di piedi. Ci vuole un "ripigliati" ogni partita. Può anche avere degli ottimi piedi ma è un morto che cammina. Al massimo se dovesse rimanere.... in panchina come sostituto della ipotetica nuova mezz'ala


----------



## Symon (16 Febbraio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> È lento come una lumaca. Quel ruolo non può farlo, mai e poi mai. Ci vuole rapidità di gioco, di piedi. Ci vuole un "ripigliati" ogni partita. Può anche avere degli ottimi piedi ma è un morto che cammina. Al massimo se dovesse rimanere.... in panchina come sostituto della ipotetica nuova mezz'ala



E' vero, paragonandolo con il migliore interprete che abbiamo avuto nel ruolo di regista negli ultimi anni (insieme a Van Bommel), Pirlo, che aveva una tecnica tale da sopperire alla lentezza peggio di Montolivo, Riccardo ha ottimi piedi ma lentezza di ragionamento e di movimenti, cosa che per quel ruolo soprattutto perché è un centrocampo a 3, non và bene. Tutt'altro discorso se fosse inserito nel suo ruolo, ovvero interno di un centrocampo a 4, dove farebbe entrambe le fasi e darebbe un grosso contributo alla squadra...difatti le sue stagioni migliori le ha fatte come uno dei 4, oppure come interno di dx in una mediana a 3. 
Purtroppo il metodo Galliani, ovvero è un centrocampista (attaccante, difensore) va bene ovunque, è un metodo fallimentare.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Maggio 2017)

se qualcuno ha il coraggio di commentare il suo tiro su Saturno lo faccia....io onestamente non so cosa dire...


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Maggio 2017)

Oggi ha fatto una bella partita, era anche fuori forma.

Bravo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Maggio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> se qualcuno ha il coraggio di commentare il suo tiro su Saturno lo faccia....io onestamente non so cosa dire...



Ha fatto una partita migliore degli ultimi Locatelli e Sosa messi insieme dopo uno stop di sette mesi, facciamoci due domande...


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2017)

Ottima partita. Ben tornato!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Maggio 2017)

Che degrado

Il tiro finale una perla rara, sta arrivando adesso a casa mia


----------



## kolao95 (13 Maggio 2017)

Dai che se MaraLoca avesse fatto la partita che ha fatto lui si apriva il topic per chiedere di assegnargli il pallone d'oro.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Maggio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ottima partita. Ben tornato!



Rotfl.....ma perché ottima? seriamente non è una provocazione. Per me è partito bene, dopo 15 minuti ha fatto schifo.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Maggio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Rotfl.....ma perché ottima? seriamente non è una provocazione. Per me è partito bene, dopo 15 minuti ha fatto schifo.



Ottima in confronto agli altri che aveva intorno e perchè tornava dopo 7 mesi. In generale, ha fatto una buona gara da 65/100.


----------



## cremone (13 Maggio 2017)

Inesistente ma almeno non ha fatto danni


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Maggio 2017)

Una delle poche gioia della stagione era stata proprio la settimana di Milan - Sassuolo dove con la sua uscita per Locatelli abbiamo ribaltato il 3-1 e il successivo infortunio in nazionale.

Ma la vita del milanista fa schifo e ci siamo dovuti sorbire il ritorno prima della fine della stagione


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Maggio 2017)

Mi dispiace.. impegno c'è! bravo perché è riuscito a terminare la partita,malgrado non giocasse da molto tempo.. però il prossimo anno non lo voglio vedere lì 
spero che nella stagione 2017/18 giochi nel suo ruolo(mezzala) come ricambio


----------



## koti (14 Maggio 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Una delle poche gioia della stagione era stata proprio la settimana di Milan - Sassuolo dove con la sua uscita per Locatelli abbiamo ribaltato il 3-1 e il successivo infortunio in nazionale.
> 
> Ma la vita del milanista fa schifo* e ci siamo dovuti sorbire il ritorno prima della fine della stagione*


Finchè le alternative sono quei cessi cosmici di Locatelli e Sosa è ovvio che Montolivo giochi titolare, pure con una gamba è meglio di quei due (non perchè Montolivo sia un fenomeno eh, ma perchè gli altri due sono giocatori da serie B o al massimo vanno bene per il Crotone).


----------



## Jaqen (14 Maggio 2017)

Ho appena trovato un pallone sotto casa...


----------



## Aron (14 Maggio 2017)

Grosso problema se parte titolare la prossima stagione. 
Non deve neanche restare, va proprio ceduto (svendendolo, a causa dell'ingaggio enorme che ha).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Maggio 2017)

Impresentabile.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Finchè le alternative sono quei cessi cosmici di Locatelli e Sosa è ovvio che Montolivo giochi titolare, pure con una gamba è meglio di quei due (non perchè Montolivo sia un fenomeno eh, ma perchè gli altri due sono giocatori da serie B o al massimo vanno bene per il Crotone).



Vi ricordo che una delle svolte del girone d'andata è stata proprio la settimana che ho citato dove ci siamo liberati di questo Male.

Poi che Locatelli sia calato e Sosa faccia piangere è un altro discorso, ma secondo me avete scordato le partite di Montolivo


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Maggio 2017)

Ieri mentre lo intervistavano nel dopo partita facevano passare le sue immagini di gioco contro l'Atalanta ovvero il tiro sparato da 40m finito fuori dallo stadio, un dribbling mal riuscito in cui andava a 2 all'ora e Papu Gomez che lo sposta con una spallata.

Ci sei mancato capitone


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Maggio 2017)

Ci siamo sbarazzati del condor(!!!); possibile che non riusciamo a sbarazzarci di questo cancro qui?


----------



## ralf (14 Maggio 2017)

La pallonata che gli ha tirato Zapata


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> La pallonata che gli ha tirato Zapata



E ride.. 

Un Maldini sarebbe andato a prenderlo per le orecchie.

Tutti ridono

Comunque Montolivo sarà titolare il prossimo anno. Secondo voi rinnovano a 3.5 mln all'anno per lasciarlo in panchina? Il capitano poi deve sempre giocare poi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E ride..
> 
> Un Maldini sarebbe andato a prenderlo per le orecchie.
> 
> ...



Mica gli ha fatto rinnovare la nuova società


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Maggio 2017)

Mica è obbligatorio...
guarda Totti per esempio, se non gioca 0 fascia 
Idem Mortolivo


----------



## Ambrole (15 Maggio 2017)

Solito accanimento ingiustificato, ha fatto molto meglio di quasi tutti gli altri


----------



## kolao95 (15 Maggio 2017)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Solito accanimento ingiustificato, ha fatto molto meglio di quasi tutti gli altri



.


----------



## Victorss (21 Maggio 2017)

A 32 anni suonati e con un lungo infortunio alle spalle è comunque meglio di tutti gli altri centrocampisti centrali che abbiamo.
E non fa niente di clamoroso eh, rendiamoci conto con chi ha giocato quest' anno Montella..


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Maggio 2017)

Vediamo se arriva qualcuno in grado di panchinarlo

Da anni non succede


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (21 Maggio 2017)

Da panchina e niente più. Bisogna cambiare thread. Al massimo può stare in panchina.


----------



## koti (22 Maggio 2017)

Quasi non mi sembra vero di vedere un giocatore di calcio in mezzo al campo (non un giocatore forte, ma un giocatore di calcio) dopo 7 mesi di Locatelli/Sosa. Sono quasi commosso.


----------



## cremone (22 Maggio 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Vi ricordo che una delle svolte del girone d'andata è stata proprio la settimana che ho citato dove ci siamo liberati di questo Male.
> 
> Poi che Locatelli sia calato e Sosa faccia piangere è un altro discorso, ma secondo me avete scordato le partite di Montolivo



Idem, non è meglio di Sosa o Locatelli a e non è mancato per nulla nel girone d'andata. Alla fine abbiamo fatto meglio degli anni precedenti senza la sua presenza.


----------



## Gekyn (22 Maggio 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> A 32 anni suonati e con un lungo infortunio alle spalle è comunque meglio di tutti gli altri centrocampisti centrali che abbiamo.
> E non fa niente di clamoroso eh, rendiamoci conto con chi ha giocato quest' anno Montella..



.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Maggio 2017)

Ieri non male, anzi. Però Montolivo è questo, sesto posto, niente di più.


----------



## Pivellino (22 Maggio 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> A 32 anni suonati e con un lungo infortunio alle spalle è comunque meglio di tutti gli altri centrocampisti centrali che abbiamo.
> E non fa niente di clamoroso eh, rendiamoci conto con chi ha giocato quest' anno Montella..



decisamente


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (22 Maggio 2017)

Per onestà intellettuale però bisognerebbe ammettere che ieri ha disputato davvero una buona partita.E non ha fatto male nemmeno contro l'Atalanta


----------



## 666psycho (22 Maggio 2017)

se deve rimanere e purtroppo succederà, spero che abbiamo la decenza di cambiare capitano. Non ha la personalità per farlo, Giogio 18 enne ha più carattere di lui..


----------



## Sheva my Hero (23 Maggio 2017)

nettamente il migliore dei nostri centrocampisti attuali. e ho detto tutto. abbiamo bisogno di innesti a cc come il pane, non solo uno...


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Maggio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> se deve rimanere e purtroppo succederà, spero che abbiamo la decenza di cambiare capitano. Non ha la personalità per farlo, Giogio 18 enne ha più carattere di lui..



Ma sta cosa del carattere è un'altra leggenda metropolitana. È sempre stato tra i leader del gruppo ovunque ha giocato. Il capitano lo si cambierà quando andrà via.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Maggio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma sta cosa del carattere è un'altra leggenda metropolitana. È sempre stato tra i leader del gruppo ovunque ha giocato. Il capitano lo si cambierà quando andrà via.



vabbè dai, avrà fatto anche il leader ovunque ha giocato, non per questo significa che lo ha fatto bene. Io quando guardo Montolivo non vedo personalità, vedo un uomo sena carisma, moscio. Sono le mie impressioni e forse mi sbaglio, ma io non lo ritego un capitano all altezza. Se devo scegliere, preferisco Abate.


----------



## Aron (16 Giugno 2017)

Non posso tollerare che questo qui rischi di restare mentre quelli buoni se ne vanno.

Lui e il suo gruppo di amichetti fanno terra bruciata di allenatori e giocatori buoni


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non posso tollerare che questo qui rischi di restare mentre quelli buoni se ne vanno.
> 
> Lui e il suo gruppo di amichetti fanno terra bruciata di allenatori e giocatori buoni



Questo qui è il peggio del peggio , mi hanno raccontato cose successe in questo periodo che menomale che non sono pubbliche altrimenti i tifosi andrebbero a prendere sto ingrato a Milanello.

Fidati di me e credimi se ti dico che non solo è una pippa ma è pure pretenzioso e INGRATO


----------



## wildfrank (16 Giugno 2017)

Non era lui che aveva catechizzato Donnarumma per convincerlo a rinnovare? 
Capitan Carisma....ahahah!


----------



## Black (16 Giugno 2017)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Non era lui che aveva catechizzato Donnarumma per convincerlo a rinnovare?
> Capitan Carisma....ahahah!



se funziona così. Allora che vada a parlare di rinnovo anche a Bacca, Poli, Niang, Zapata, ecc... almeno così sappiamo che il capitone può servire a qualcosa


----------



## Milanista (30 Giugno 2017)

Ultimamente il pensiero è rivolto a Donnarumma e Conti, ma non temere, mio capitano, non ci siamo dimenticati di te, nè di quanto tu faccia schifo. Affettuosamente.


----------



## Crox93 (30 Giugno 2017)

Essere immondo ed inutile. Se penso che ha la nostra fascia...


----------



## Aron (15 Luglio 2017)

Pussa via


----------



## numero 3 (15 Luglio 2017)

So di essere l'unico in questo forum ad apprezzare Montolivo...e ancora una volta voglio spezzare una lancia a favore del nostro ex capitano che da persona corretta accetterà di buon grado il declassamento tecnico e sportivo ricordando che comunque è stato già capitano dell'Atalanta e Fiorentina, continuo a pensare che non meriti gli insulti e cattiverie che tanti tifosi del Milan gli sputano addosso


----------



## Alfabri (15 Luglio 2017)

Ma dite che questo l'ha capita che è meglio che si trovi una nuova squadra al più presto?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2017)

Una soluzione per mandarlo definitivamente via potrebbe essere l'acquisto di Badelj.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Una soluzione per mandarlo definitivamente via potrebbe essere l'acquisto di Badelj.



Come riserva ci puo stare, anche se a me piacerebbe una cosa del genere: Biglia titolare e Locatelli suo vice


----------



## malos (15 Luglio 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Ma dite che questo l'ha capita che è meglio che si trovi una nuova squadra al più presto?



Sentendo le sue parole in conferenza non ci pensa nemmeno.


----------



## Jino (15 Luglio 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Ma dite che questo l'ha capita che è meglio che si trovi una nuova squadra al più presto?



Io spero rimanga. I veri cancri in mezzo al campo sono andati o andranno via a breve, Montolivo può dire la sua nell'arco della stagione. Negli ultimi anni è stato ampiamente criticato, anche oltre modo, troppe le aspettative su di lui con una rosa non all'altezza...sono convinto che con una rosa migliore in campo anche lui renda meglio...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Come riserva ci puo stare, anche se a me piacerebbe una cosa del genere: Biglia titolare e Locatelli suo vice


Sì, in fondo sono d'accordo; potrà dire la sua da panchinaro.


----------



## neoxes (15 Luglio 2017)

Montolivo è scarso, ma potrebbe migliorare se la smettesse di sentirsi Pirlo e cominciasse a fare appoggi semplici ed immediati al posto di quei lancioni lenti ed alti che servono soltanto a regalare palla agli avversari. Non ci credo che nessuno gli abbia detto di smetterla di farli.

EDIT
Aggiungo che però è un ritardato. Montella in conferenza stampa cerca di mantenere un profilo basso parlando di CL e lui dice che c'è pressione... *********, zitto! Stai almeno zitto!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Luglio 2017)

In un giorno ha perso la titolarità e la fascia.


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Luglio 2017)

Con Lucas di fianco anche Riccardo giocherà molto meglio.


----------



## sballotello (15 Luglio 2017)

Senza dignità.. muso iper lungo sull autobus, l'unico tra l'altro.che schifo che mi fai


----------



## Guglielmo90 (15 Luglio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io spero rimanga. I veri cancri in mezzo al campo sono andati o andranno via a breve, Montolivo può dire la sua nell'arco della stagione. Negli ultimi anni è stato ampiamente criticato, anche oltre modo, troppe le aspettative su di lui con una rosa non all'altezza...sono convinto che con una rosa migliore in campo anche lui renda meglio...



Sono d'accordo. Secondo me come riserva è ottimo.


----------



## ralf (15 Luglio 2017)

Su Instagram ha tolto dalle bio "giocatore del Milan"... che sia la volta buona?


----------



## sballotello (15 Luglio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Su Instagram ha tolto dalle bio "giocatore del Milan"... che sia la volta buona?



Ma sei sicura?


----------



## neoxes (15 Luglio 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Ma sei sicura?



L'ho letto anche io ed ho chiesto conferme qui, pare sia vero.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2017)

Il problema montolivo è sempre esistito( in me) laddove era titolare inamovibile per mancanza di alternative.
Se se la vuole giocare con biglia per me può restare ma stavolta parlerà il campo e stavolta c'è qualcuno che può rubargli il posto.
Se non altro nessuno ora potrà dire che i tifosi sono pazzi, cattivi, ingiusti....
Vuoi vedere che se montolivo è lento e gioca scolastico per non dire banale ora la colpa è mia?


----------



## fra29 (27 Luglio 2017)

Imbarazzante, dannoso, lento e molle.
Prendere Badelj domani mattina.. se nemmeno con due davanti e il ruolo di mezz'ala coperto se ne va non so più che pensare..


----------



## Jino (27 Luglio 2017)

Questo Montolivo cosi fuori forma perde pure il posto di riserva a favore di Locatelli una volta che il giovanotto avrà ritrovato un pizzico di forma fisica.


----------



## Pivellino (27 Luglio 2017)

stasera aveva la tenuta di Cassano e i piedi di Constant


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Luglio 2017)

Inguardabile


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Luglio 2017)

spero che questa prestazione abbia convinto Montella hahaha
chiama subito Milan e digli di prepararsi per firmare le cose formali 
please


----------



## sballotello (28 Luglio 2017)

Ehh gran riserva,per i match di beneficenza degli ex calciatori, sicuramente.toglie spazio a Locatelli..raus


----------



## Dapone (28 Luglio 2017)

Vedi giocare Biglia e poi vedi lui. Sembrano 2 sport diversi.
Gli auguro di vedere il campo il meno possibile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Luglio 2017)

Ma niente dai, è un giocatore in pensione. E' anche inutile stupirsi.


----------



## smallball (28 Luglio 2017)

come sempre macchinoso e lentissimo...da panchinare


----------



## arcanum (28 Luglio 2017)

Boh?! io lo proverei mezzala con Biglia regista, con meno responsabilità quindi, però si desse na svegliata


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questo qui è il peggio del peggio , mi hanno raccontato cose successe in questo periodo che menomale che non sono pubbliche altrimenti i tifosi andrebbero a prendere sto ingrato a Milanello.
> 
> Fidati di me e credimi se ti dico che non solo è una pippa ma è pure pretenzioso e INGRATO


Dai, racconta


----------



## The P (12 Agosto 2017)

Deve fare un atto di autocoscienza e chiedere di essere ceduto. Dai, non ha più nulla da dare a questo Milan.


----------



## vanbasten (12 Agosto 2017)

non deve giocare piu una partita fino a gennaio. deve farsi schifo da solo cosi si abbasssa lo stipendio e se ne va.


----------



## numero 3 (12 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questo qui è il peggio del peggio , mi hanno raccontato cose successe in questo periodo che menomale che non sono pubbliche altrimenti i tifosi andrebbero a prendere sto ingrato a Milanello.
> 
> Fidati di me e credimi se ti dico che non solo è una pippa ma è pure pretenzioso e INGRATO



Dai racconta ....abbi il coraggio di farlo non nasconderti...sentiamo quali segreti conosci quale malignità può aver fatto....
Ormai sono passati mesi adesso puoi Non?


----------



## sballotello (12 Agosto 2017)

ma li vedete i video che vengono postati su fb? lui sempre con il muso incarognito e tutta la squadra che invece sorride ed è di buon umore..


----------



## numero 3 (12 Agosto 2017)

Ecco il problema vostro.....il giocatore di calcio lo valutate su fb instagram Twitter e minchiate varie e partendo da quello create simpatie e antipatie secondo il vostro status quo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (12 Agosto 2017)

L'ho sempre visto come una buona riserva, ma la verità è che non si può proprio più vedere a certi livelli.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Agosto 2017)

Capit1


----------



## sette (17 Agosto 2017)

maronna raga quest'anno può succedere di tutto


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Agosto 2017)

Boh  se gli togli le responsabilità può sembrare un giocatore ( riserva ) per la serie A


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Boh  se gli togli le responsabilità può sembrare un giocatore ( riserva ) per la serie A


È quello che sostenevo qualche tempo fa. Montolivo è, finalmente, un gregario: non ha più le responsabilità carismatiche del capitano (Bonucci) e le responsabilità tecniche del regista (Biglia); in queste condizioni, da alternativa, può darci una mano, anche perché non venitemi a dirmi che non può giocare con gentaglia come Crotone, Spal, Benevento, Chievo, Cagliari, Hellas e compagnia cantante.


----------



## alcyppa (17 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È quello che sostenevo qualche tempo fa. Montolivo è, finalmente, un gregario: non ha più le responsabilità carismatiche del capitano (Bonucci) e le responsabilità tecniche del regista (Biglia); in queste condizioni, da alternativa, può darci una mano, anche perché non venitemi a dirmi che non può giocare con gentaglia come Crotone, Spal, Benevento, Chievo, Cagliari, Hellas e compagnia cantante.




Il problema era il suo ruolo di leader della squadra e di perno pensante della squadra.
Entrambi totalmente inadatti alle sue mediocri caratteristiche.


Come avete visto oggi non è stato il giocatore su cui appoggiarsi sempre (quello è diventato Bonucci) ma un semplice membro del centrocampo.
E quel ruolo può farlo dignitosamente contro avversari di caratura medio-bassa anche perchè, dalla sua, ha sempre avuto dei numeri interessanti circa il recupero palloni.



Uno dei problemi più grossi che ho con lui è (stata?) la sua condizione di protetto.
Inoltre ha l'aria del viscido e non è minimamente abbastanza forte da farmi soprassedere sulla cosa.


----------



## sballotello (17 Agosto 2017)

fa tenerezza chi sostiene montolivo dopo stasera, dopo che abbiamo giocato contro una squadra di dilettanti e lui giustamente ha dimostrato di essere superiore al piu bravo degli avversari...ehh ma.. lo abbiamo ritrovato.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Agosto 2017)

sette ha scritto:


> maronna raga quest'anno può succedere di tutto



Periodo miracoloso, da quando è arrivata la nuova proprietà stiamo vivendo giornate epiche, speriamo di non doverci svegliare tutto d'un tratto.
Alla fine siamo parecchio in credito col karma, quindi per qualche stagione dovremmo essere a posto anche con Montolivo in campo


----------



## numero 3 (17 Agosto 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> fa tenerezza chi sostiene montolivo dopo stasera, dopo che abbiamo giocato contro una squadra di dilettanti e lui giustamente ha dimostrato di essere superiore al piu bravo degli avversari...ehh ma.. lo abbiamo ritrovato.



E come mai allora il fortissimo turco islamico non ha toccato un pallone? Secondo alcuni di voi con lui in squadra possiamo giocare in nove...E non venitemi a parlare di condizione fisica.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È quello che sostenevo qualche tempo fa. Montolivo è, finalmente, un gregario: non ha più le responsabilità carismatiche del capitano (Bonucci) e le responsabilità tecniche del regista (Biglia); in queste condizioni, da alternativa, può darci una mano, anche perché non venitemi a dirmi che non può giocare con gentaglia come Crotone, Spal, Benevento, Chievo, Cagliari, Hellas e compagnia cantante.



Il problema è il ruolo in cui gioca. Deve gestire necessariamente lui tutte le cose.


----------



## Konrad (17 Agosto 2017)

Questo Montolivo si può guadagnare la panchina del Milan. Una ventina di partite all'anno giocate con questa volontà e potrei anche sorvolare sullo stipendio da rapinatore garantitogli dal suo amichetto Condor.


----------



## bmb (17 Agosto 2017)

Giocatore pazzesco.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> fa tenerezza chi sostiene montolivo dopo stasera, dopo che abbiamo giocato contro una squadra di dilettanti e lui giustamente ha dimostrato di essere superiore al piu bravo degli avversari...ehh ma.. lo abbiamo ritrovato.



vai a nanna

fanno più tenerezza quelli che esultano per un grave infortunio


----------



## Aron (17 Agosto 2017)

Sta ripartendo la giostra mediatica pro Montolivo.

Pazzesco, questo qui viene incensato come Maradona dopo una di quelle due partite decenti all'anno che fa.


----------



## alcyppa (17 Agosto 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sta ripartendo la giostra mediatica pro Montolivo.
> 
> Pazzesco, questo qui viene incensato come Maradona dopo una di quelle due partite decenti all'anno che fa.




Incredibile che basti NIENTE per far dimenticare alla gente tutto lo schifo.

Un po' come chi incensava Niang poche settimane fa dopo la partita col Bayern.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (17 Agosto 2017)

Oggi partitona del capitone


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il problema è il ruolo in cui gioca. Deve gestire necessariamente lui tutte le cose.


Lo so, però dico: non può gestirle manco con le squadre della seconda metà della classifica?


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo so, però dico: non può gestirle manco con le squadre della seconda metà della classifica?



Secondo me la manovra è meno incisiva. Comunque non possiamo comprare altri 10 giocatori, quindi può andare. Tanto con Locatelli c'è lo stesso problema.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Agosto 2017)

fatti mettere come mezzala che forse torni ad essere un calciatore.. forse 

al massimo poi fare il mediano


----------



## Smarx10 (18 Agosto 2017)

Da mezzala, senza la fascia al braccio e la pressione di dover impostare per me può essere un ottimo sostituto per Jack e Kessie


----------



## Eziomare (18 Agosto 2017)

Provate a immaginare se la prestazione di ieri di Montolivo l'avesse offerta Locatelli...quali e quanti elogi si sarebbero profusi?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Boh  se gli togli le responsabilità può sembrare un giocatore ( riserva ) per la serie A



ma il problema non è mai stato montolivo come giocatore in se, il problema è chi ha affidato, ad uno che storicamente non è mai stato un leader, la fascia di capitano, la colpa è di chi riteneva montolivo l'erede di pirlo quando in realtà poteva essere l'erede di ambrosini.


----------



## danjr (18 Agosto 2017)

Non l'ho mai criticato aspramente... senza fascia Sarà un altro giocatore, potrebbe essere la sorpresa


----------



## Guglielmo90 (18 Agosto 2017)

Ieri benissimo. Potrebbe essere un ottimo rincalzo quest'anno. Inutile continuare a criticarlo.


----------



## James45 (18 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ieri benissimo. Potrebbe essere un ottimo rincalzo quest'anno. Inutile continuare a criticarlo.



Concordo.
Piccolo OffT: ieri la partita ha dimostrato l'ovvietà che anche giocatori medi circondati da qualità (e con un'idea di di gioco da seguire) rendono molto più di quando sono circondati da schifezze umane.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Agosto 2017)

Certo che i tifosi da tastiera esistono, eccome!!!

Comunque a parte i due bei gol, magari frutto del caso e della pochezza della rivale,
Lui resta uno dei giocatori più intelligenti del panorama italiano, non per nulla tutti i CT hanno la tendenza a convocarlo,
Io personalmente l'ho sempre simpatizzato da quando ci ha liberato dell'abominio De Jong,

Come detto da altri, lui non deve essere la stella su cui si appoggia la squadra, ma da gregario è tanta roba.


----------



## sballotello (27 Agosto 2017)

stasera il montolivoritrovato sgravato da ogni possibile e immaginabile responsabilita che cosa fa? ha gia smesso di fare le giocate alla ronaldinho? o le fa soltanto quando gioca contro la squadra degli impiegati del comune della macedonia?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Un disastro vivente


----------



## fabri47 (27 Agosto 2017)

Fatta eccezione per qualche erroraccio finale non ha giocato male.


----------



## Pivellino (27 Agosto 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Fatta eccezione per qualche erroraccio finale non ha giocato male.



Infatti, critichiamolo quanto vogliamo ma è stato il migliore a centrocampo.
Poi gli ultimi 20 minuti era morto.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Agosto 2017)

Stasera mi è piaciuto molto. Spero che senza fascia ora si senta più libero. Mi è piaciuto come era sempre il primo a pressare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Agosto 2017)

Migliore in campo, buona alternativa


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Stasera mi è piaciuto molto. Spero che senza fascia ora si senta più libero. Mi è piaciuto come era sempre il primo a pressare.



Secondo me e l'ho pensato fin da subito, non aver più la fascia per il ragazzo è togliersi un peso, secondo ma non meno importante pure l'arrivo di Biglia l'ha liberato.

Di fatto quest'anno non avrà più l'assillo del capitano e dell'esser il regista, un peso che lui obiettivamente non reggeva, ecco che cosi tornerà utile anche Montolivo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Agosto 2017)

Se lo esaminiamo singolarmente e non nel contesto fecale dell'anarchia tattica che c'era, mi da più sicurezza di Locatelli in quel ruolo


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Agosto 2017)

migliore dopo Suso, perché anche se non è un regista è un giocatore intelligente che sa stare in partita quando gli altri sbragano 
alla fine stanchissimo ma meglio vedergli fare questi errori figli del sacrificio in campo che vederlo fare solo i passaggini all'indietro, no?

per me il suo ruolo ideale è quello di recupera palloni in un centrocampo a 2, quello che interpretava con Sinisa
oppure quello di falso trequartista (nazionale euro 2012) anche se per via di due grossi infortuni non è lo stesso giocatore di 5 anni fa e non durerebbe più di 45' 
come mezzala di cc a 3 o regista unico sarà sempre adattato, comunque essendo un giocatore intelligente si adatterà e si prenderà gli insulti senza dire "bah" 

credo che la sua ultima prestazione indecente sia quella contro il Sassuolo dove fu giustamente sostituito (nelle due precedenti con Lazio e Fiorentina era stato il migliore in campo) dal rientro dell'infortunio sempre bene senza infamia e con qualche lode


----------



## ilCapitan6 (28 Agosto 2017)

Quoto i giudizi positivi. 
Fa il suo, lo fa con lucidità e continuità. Un ricambio recuperato.


----------



## Milanista (28 Agosto 2017)

è stato il meno peggio a centrocampo, stamo messi bene


----------



## robs91 (28 Agosto 2017)

Mah,se il milan ieri ha giocato così male lo si deve, anche( non solo ovviamente), all'l'assenza di un regista a centrocampo che dettasse bene i tempi e facesse girare la squadra.Quindi,si ,forse Montolivo avrà giocato bene per quelle che sono le sue capacità(scarse),ma per le reali esigenze della squadra la sua prestazione da regista è stata largamente insufficente.


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Agosto 2017)

Quest'anno secondo me farà discretamente bene in quanto non sarà titolare e soprattutto non sentirà il peso di essere il capitano e regista della nostra squadra. Ora come ora, a 3 giorni dal termine del mercato, ci sarebbe utile nelle gare di El per far rifiatare un qualsiasi giocatore del centrocampo.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Agosto 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Mah,se il milan ieri ha giocato così male lo si deve, anche( non solo ovviamente), all'l'assenza di un regista a centrocampo che dettasse bene i tempi e facesse girare la squadra.Quindi,si ,forse Montolivo avrà giocato bene per quelle che sono le sue capacità(scarse),ma per le reali esigenze della squadra la sua prestazione da regista è stata largamente insufficente.



le reali esigenze della squadra prevedono un centrocampo a 3 di cui 2 ieri erano totalmente assenti 
il regista titolare è giustamente biglia, finalmente disponibile


----------



## Djici (28 Agosto 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Mah,se il milan ieri ha giocato così male lo si deve, anche( non solo ovviamente), all'l'assenza di un regista a centrocampo che dettasse bene i tempi e facesse girare la squadra.Quindi,si ,forse Montolivo avrà giocato bene per quelle che sono le sue capacità(scarse),ma per le reali esigenze della squadra la sua prestazione da regista è stata largamente insufficente.



Stavo per scrivere che aveva giocato bene fino a quando ho letto il tuo post... e mi sono riccordato di quello che dicevano di Nigel De Jong "ha giocato bene per le sue caratteristiche ma ne risente tutta la squadra e tutto il gioco... insomme non migliora la squadra".

Non so decidermi. Aspettero altre partite per vedere.

Ma quello che e sicuro e che ieri abbiamo faticato come squadra, ma abbiamo anche faticato e sopratutto faticato come individualita (e in questo caso non e colpa di Montolivo).

Individualmente siamo stati poco agressivi, poco lucidi, poco tutto...
Calha e stato osceno... una robba assurda sia a livello offensivo che difensivo.
Kessie che dovrebbe essere uno dei migliori della serie A in quel ruolo sembrava un altro giocatore... e ha comunque giocato altissimo (sopratutto nel primo tempo).
Borini il solito soldatino che corre ma che non fa nulla.

Per oggi quindi lascio da parte il tuo commento (che forse e buono) e quel ricordo di De Jong e do i meriti a Montolivo.


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Stavo per scrivere che aveva giocato bene fino a quando ho letto il tuo post... e mi sono riccordato di quello che dicevano di Nigel De Jong "ha giocato bene per le sue caratteristiche ma ne risente tutta la squadra e tutto il gioco... insomme non migliora la squadra".
> 
> Non so decidermi. Aspettero altre partite per vedere.
> 
> ...



Ieri sera è stata una partita proprio negativa come gruppo. 

Erano tutti sconnessi, disorganizzati, sfasati con i tempi. Tutte le seconde palle erano del Cagliari, arrivavamo sempre un attimo dopo su tutti i palloni, il pressing era scoordinato e quindi inutile, anzi dannoso perchè saltavano con due passaggi la linea di centrocampo ed aggredivano subito la linea difensiva.

Voglio pensare che dopo questo mini ciclo si sia arrivati un pò stanchi, un pò scarichi di testa magari. Non dovrebbe succedere, ma è successo, teniamoci i tre punti in un contesto del genere, sono oro colato. 

Montolivo ha fatto una buonissima partita, qualche sbavatura l'ha fatta pure lui, ma per quanto ho scritto appunto sopra sorvoliamo e guardiamo avanti.


----------



## Djici (28 Agosto 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ieri sera è stata una partita proprio negativa come gruppo.
> 
> Erano tutti sconnessi, disorganizzati, sfasati con i tempi. Tutte le seconde palle erano del Cagliari, arrivavamo sempre un attimo dopo su tutti i palloni, il pressing era scoordinato e quindi inutile, anzi dannoso perchè saltavano con due passaggi la linea di centrocampo ed aggredivano subito la linea difensiva.
> 
> ...



Essere stanchi fisicamente sarebbe gia grave visto il turnover che abbiamo fatto... tutti i titolari hanno riposato o quasi...
Se il problema e mentale forse e pure peggio... dobbiamo giocare con la bava alla bocca per tutta la stagione.

Comunque concordo con te.
Era tutto troppo brutto per essere vero.

Ma contro la Lazio serve una super prestazione !


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Settembre 2017)

C'è un'immagine che potrebbe servire a racchiudere a pieno i limiti di questo ragazzo e che forse potrebbe far capire come regista non lo sia.
Milan-Cagliari , siamo se non erro nel secondo tempo, il milan è in vantaggio e riparte un contropiede dalla nostra metà campo. Montolivo riceve palla poco prima della metà campo sul versante sinistro, dalla parte destra un suo compagno parte a mille all'ora trovando una corsia di campo tutta libera da avversari con la seria possibilità di involarsi verso la porta avversaria, tutto san siro urla e invoca quel 'passaggio' , quella giocata che andava fatta ma riccardo non vede questo movimento forse perchè aveva già deciso di fare un'altra giocata e di portare palla verso un'altra zona o forse, molto più semplicemente, perchè non ha quella visione periferica che gli consenta di avere piena visione di tutto il campo, i famosi occhi dietro che aveva rivera e che hanno solo i grandissimi registi.
Montolivo è stato uno dei migliori della partita ma quella giocata in quel frangente può essere usata come cartina al tornasole per capire certi limiti del giocatore e forse per non pretendere nemmeno ciò che non può dare.
Certi passaggi si sentono ancor prima di vederli e certe palle vanno messe cambiando idea sulla giocata anche in corsa di esecuzione.


----------



## Albijol (11 Settembre 2017)

questo portasfiga grazie al solito pallone perso a centrocampo ha portato all'angolo che poi ha portato al primo gol. Giusto sottolinearlo che magari qualcuno lo esalta per quel golletto inutile. Poi per me tra lui, Biglia e Locatelli ne può giocare al massimo UNO titolare.


----------



## Aron (11 Settembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> questo portasfiga grazie al solito pallone perso a centrocampo ha portato all'angolo che poi ha portato al primo gol. Giusto sottolinearlo che magari qualcuno lo esalta per quel golletto inutile. Poi per me tra lui, Biglia e Locatelli ne può giocare al massimo UNO titolare.



Quasi nessuno che ne parla in tv e sui giornali. 
Oggi il problema è Bonucci sopravvalutato, Fassone e Mirabelli che hanno assemblato male la squadra, e poi Montella. 

Su Montolivo niente, anzi c'è chi dice che in questo momento Montolivo è l'unica certezza.

Questo qui è più protetto di Del Piero, Messi e Cristiano Ronaldo messi insieme.


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Settembre 2017)

Al decimo minuto ha già bisogno del defibrillatore. Non può giocare certe partite. Anzi non può giocare a calcio


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2017)

Finchè questo qui sarà titolare, non combineremo mai nulla.


----------



## Tobi (11 Settembre 2017)

VERGOGNOSO. Non ha fatto un passaggio giusto, e non è tanto per dire, ha regalato tutti i palloni alla lazio, viene sovrastato fisicamente anche da un bambino di 5 anni. Se questo aborto dovesse trovare la titolarità per almeno 25 partite di campionato, scordiamoci pure il quarto posto


----------



## Albijol (15 Settembre 2017)

Ieri devastante, Grazie Monto!


----------



## smallball (15 Settembre 2017)

va tenuto in panchina,come ieri sera


----------



## Albijol (17 Settembre 2017)

Il solito talismano quando non gioca


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Settembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il solito talismano quando non gioca


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Settembre 2017)

Mercoledì ho la strana sensazione che giocherà..


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Mercoledì ho la strana sensazione che giocherà..



Niente! Come Antonelli ennessimo "affaticamento muscolare", io davero non capisco cosa fa questa gente per vivere con certi problemi, nenmeno Costacurta con 39-40 anni aveva quelli problemi...basta! Al Milan abbiamo bisogno di gente atleticamente integra, via via via..


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Settembre 2017)

Mi spiace un pò, ne ha avuti veramente tanti di acciacchi ed è da troppi anni che non sta mai veramente in condizione al di là dei suoi limiti tecnici/caratteriali.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (19 Settembre 2017)

Bene che riposi, possibilmente tutta la stagione


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Mi spiace un pò, ne ha avuti veramente tanti di acciacchi ed è da troppi anni che non sta mai veramente in condizione al di là dei suoi limiti tecnici/caratteriali.



Spiace si ma per il bene di tutti (sopratutto nostro) deve andarsene via il prima possibile.


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Settembre 2017)

Spero che al termine della stagione venga venduto.


----------



## Crox93 (20 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Spero che al termine della stagione venga venduto.



Purtroppo non se lo prende nessuno a 3M e passa annui


----------



## Albijol (21 Settembre 2017)

Anche ieri fondamentale


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Settembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Anche ieri fondamentale



Ottima prestazione ieri , che continui a giocare li in panchina per i prossimi 12 mesi


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Settembre 2017)

a un certo punto ha starnutito e da lì è partito il gol del vantaggio della sampdoria
indecente


----------



## Aron (26 Settembre 2017)

Come previsto, questo qua sta remando pesantemente contro Bonucci.


----------



## Albijol (26 Settembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Come previsto, questo qua sta remando pesantemente contro Bonucci.



Per me fino a quando non sloggiano lui e Abate non possiamo dire di essere finalmente liberi da Galliani


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Ottobre 2017)

Questo povero cristo dalla partita contro la Lazio non è più partito titolare, non è mai sceso in campo in EL, ha giocato dal primo minuto per sole due volte in tutto il campionato ed è accusato di essere la causa di tutti i mali. Lui e Abate, due fessi di buona volontà, sono diventati rispettivamente due grandi strateghi e manipolatori pari a Frank Underwood e Long John Silver,in grado di distruggere una squadra dalla panchina. Ovviamente per far tornare in carica il Varys della Brianza con la cravatta gialla. Devo dire che mi è diventato molto simpatico, come tutte le persone che vengono accusate ingiustamente. 

Le accuse che stanno rivolgendo a Montolivo secondo me sono patetiche, mi fanno ridere sinceramente le persone che qualche anno fa si scandalizzavano per "Seedorf che mangia alle tre di notte le uova al tegamino" e adesso si sono inventati la storia di una fantomatica fazione che sta sabotando il Milan, capitanata dal leader carismatico Montolivo. 

Lo stesso Montolivo che ha perso la fascia di capitano, che gioca meno di Borini e che ha giocato per ben due partite.


Essere il DS del Milan è il lavoro più bello del mondo. Se la squadra vince, è merito tuo. Se perde, è il clan formato da Montolivo-Abate-Antonelli-Locatelli-Bonaventura che "destabilizza e rema contro"


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Ottobre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Questo povero cristo dalla partita contro la Lazio non è più partito titolare, non è mai sceso in campo in EL, ha giocato dal primo minuto per sole due volte in tutto il campionato ed è accusato di essere la causa di tutti i mali. Lui e Abate, due fessi di buona volontà, sono diventati rispettivamente due grandi strateghi e manipolatori pari a Frank Underwood e *Long John Silver*,in grado di distruggere una squadra dalla panchina. Ovviamente per far tornare in carica il Varys della Brianza con la cravatta gialla. Devo dire che mi è diventato molto simpatico, come tutte le persone che vengono accusate ingiustamente.
> 
> Le accuse che stanno rivolgendo a Montolivo secondo me sono patetiche, mi fanno ridere sinceramente le persone che qualche anno fa si scandalizzavano per "Seedorf che mangia alle tre di notte le uova al tegamino" e adesso si sono inventati la storia di una fantomatica fazione che sta sabotando il Milan, capitanata dal leader carismatico Montolivo.
> 
> ...




Sono d'accordo con te, troppa isteria nell'utimo periodo ed è rivolta in modo casuale ai soliti noti.

Comunque Abate nell'ultimo periodo ha lo scatto bruciante di Long Jhon Silver


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (4 Ottobre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Questo povero cristo dalla partita contro la Lazio non è più partito titolare, non è mai sceso in campo in EL, ha giocato dal primo minuto per sole due volte in tutto il campionato ed è accusato di essere la causa di tutti i mali. Lui e Abate, due fessi di buona volontà, sono diventati rispettivamente due grandi strateghi e manipolatori pari a Frank Underwood e Long John Silver,in grado di distruggere una squadra dalla panchina. Ovviamente per far tornare in carica il Varys della Brianza con la cravatta gialla. Devo dire che mi è diventato molto simpatico, come tutte le persone che vengono accusate ingiustamente.
> 
> Le accuse che stanno rivolgendo a Montolivo secondo me sono patetiche, mi fanno ridere sinceramente le persone che qualche anno fa si scandalizzavano per "Seedorf che mangia alle tre di notte le uova al tegamino" e adesso si sono inventati la storia di una fantomatica fazione che sta sabotando il Milan, capitanata dal leader carismatico Montolivo.
> 
> ...



Concordo. Più che remare contro mi sembra siano quelli con la mentalità da perdenti di cui parlava Albertini, del "Se perdiamo va bene perchè è una stagione di passaggio" (l'anno scorso) o "Se perdiamo va bene comunque perchè c'è una nuova società ed è una stagione di transizione", il che li comunque indesiderati e speriamo partenti.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Ottobre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> il Varys della Brianza con la cravatta gialla



ahaha questa è favolosa


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, troppa isteria nell'utimo periodo ed è rivolta in modo casuale ai soliti noti.
> 
> Comunque Abate nell'ultimo periodo ha lo scatto bruciante di Long Jhon Silver



Ha anche il piede di Long John Silver 

Comunque dopo l'infortunio di Conti ho anche sentito contumelie contro Abate per colpa della sua "negatività". Impressionante. Long John Silver ma coi poteri soprannaturali di Melisandre. 



Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Concordo. Più che remare contro mi sembra siano quelli con la mentalità da perdenti di cui parlava Albertini, del "Se perdiamo va bene perchè è una stagione di passaggio" (l'anno scorso) o "Se perdiamo va bene comunque perchè c'è una nuova società ed è una stagione di transizione", il che li comunque indesiderati e speriamo partenti.



Quella della mentalità perdente è un'altra questione, anche se condivisibile. Però rimane il fatto che lo stato e la mentalità di persone che non giocano mai, francamente, mi sembra irrilevante.

Comunque a giudicare dal campo, a me sembra che a remare contro siano Bonucci, Romagnoli, Kessiè e Calhanoglu  
Montolivo e Abate mi paiono l'ultimissimo dei problemi, onestamente.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (4 Ottobre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ha anche il piede di Long John Silver
> 
> Comunque dopo l'infortunio di Conti ho anche sentito contumelie contro Abate per colpa della sua "negatività". Impressionante. Long John Silver ma coi poteri soprannaturali di Melisandre.
> 
> ...



Hai ragione, ma prima si toglieranno dagli zebedei e meglio sarà. Ben anche stessero buoni e zitti non è positivo tenere in squadra gente che prende barcate di milioni, che fa parte delle scelte della vecchia dirigenza da anni, che è sempre stata titolare e ora fa panchina e che porta con sè una mentalità mediocre. Non ultimo, sono veramente scarsi, questo è il vero motivo per sbarazzarsene.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Ottobre 2017)

Niente fascia quando è entrato


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Ma che ***** di senso ha avuto farlo entrae? Perchè non mettere una punta e fare un attacco a 2? perchè non mettere un qualsiasi altro giocatore? SCANDALOSO


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ma che ***** di senso ha avuto farlo entrae? Perchè non mettere una punta e fare un attacco a 2? perchè non mettere un qualsiasi altro giocatore? SCANDALOSO


perché sul 4-1 preservi Suso e altri panchinari facendo entrare l'unico che sicuramente contro i gobbi non ti serve

p.s. avrei messo le 2 punte anche io ma il successivo cambio kalinic/silva ha fatto capire che montella non ci sente


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> perché sul 4-1 preservi Suso e altri panchinari facendo entrare l'unico che sicuramente contro i gobbi non ti serve
> 
> p.s. avrei messo le 2 punte anche io ma il successivo cambio kalinic/silva ha fatto capire che montella non ci sente



poteva mettere Mauri o Cutrone..


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> poteva mettere Mauri o Cutrone..


per queste osservazioni devi andare sul topic di Montella


----------



## Black (25 Ottobre 2017)

mi mancava il Monto in campo. E' stato un piacere vedere quando non gli hanno dato la fascia...


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Novembre 2017)

Non ha giocato male, sufficiente anzi. Il solito problema è la lentezza del suo gioco.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Novembre 2017)

molto meglio di Biglia finora...si svegliasse sto Argentino del bip che da lui dipende il 50% dei progressi della squadra...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Novembre 2017)

Anche se "rema contro e destabilizza" è comunque più forte di Luke Beagle.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Novembre 2017)

Ieri tra i migliori. Questo la dice lunga su uno che in teoria come dicono i giornali dovrebbe remare contro l'allenatore e la squadra.


----------



## numero 3 (19 Novembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Questo povero cristo dalla partita contro la Lazio non è più partito titolare, non è mai sceso in campo in EL, ha giocato dal primo minuto per sole due volte in tutto il campionato ed è accusato di essere la causa di tutti i mali. Lui e Abate, due fessi di buona volontà, sono diventati rispettivamente due grandi strateghi e manipolatori pari a Frank Underwood e Long John Silver,in grado di distruggere una squadra dalla panchina. Ovviamente per far tornare in carica il Varys della Brianza con la cravatta gialla. Devo dire che mi è diventato molto simpatico, come tutte le persone che vengono accusate ingiustamente.
> 
> Le accuse che stanno rivolgendo a Montolivo secondo me sono patetiche, mi fanno ridere sinceramente le persone che qualche anno fa si scandalizzavano per "Seedorf che mangia alle tre di notte le uova al tegamino" e adesso si sono inventati la storia di una fantomatica fazione che sta sabotando il Milan, capitanata dal leader carismatico Montolivo.
> 
> ...



Sono commosso...sei un grande....io sono l'unico in questo forum che ha sempre difeso Montolivo, quello che hai scritto mi trova perfettamente d'accordo....negli ultimi tempi in queste chat è stato dipinto peggio di Totò Riina...e' un buon giocatore non merita giudizi infami di gente che trova complotti in tutto


----------



## vanbasten (19 Novembre 2017)

Capitan ricotta è cosi forte che quest'estate nessuna squadra ha nemmeno provato a prenderlo. è rimasto al milan anche a fare la panchina.. rendiamoci conto.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Novembre 2017)

seppur simbolo di un Milan ridimensionato è tra i pochi disposti ancora a lottare per la maglia che indossa, altro che remare contro


----------



## Milanista (19 Novembre 2017)

Lo reputavo uno dei giocatori più scarsi presi dal Milan negli ultimi 30 anni. Ora, se non gioca lui, in campo mandiamo gente addirittura peggiore. Grazie Fax, grazie Max, e grazie pure a te, Vincenzino.


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Novembre 2017)

Per me una mediana locatelli-montolivo sarebbe una grande cosa.. magari un 4231 con kessie trequartista


----------



## Milanista (19 Novembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Per me una mediana locatelli-montolivo sarebbe una grande cosa.. magari un 4231 con kessie trequartista



Un bel trequartista dai piedi buoni insomma, con due grandi palleggiatori alle spalle.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Novembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Per me una mediana locatelli-montolivo sarebbe una grande cosa.. magari un 4231 con kessie trequartista



Anche io ci ho pensato


----------



## Pivellino (19 Novembre 2017)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Sono commosso...sei un grande....io sono l'unico in questo forum che ha sempre difeso Montolivo, quello che hai scritto mi trova perfettamente d'accordo....negli ultimi tempi in queste chat è stato dipinto peggio di Totò Riina...e' un buon giocatore non merita giudizi infami di gente che trova complotti in tutto



No non l'unico.


----------



## Eziomare (20 Novembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Questo povero cristo dalla partita contro la Lazio non è più partito titolare, non è mai sceso in campo in EL, ha giocato dal primo minuto per sole due volte in tutto il campionato ed è accusato di essere la causa di tutti i mali. Lui e Abate, due fessi di buona volontà, sono diventati rispettivamente due grandi strateghi e manipolatori pari a Frank Underwood e Long John Silver,in grado di distruggere una squadra dalla panchina. Ovviamente per far tornare in carica il Varys della Brianza con la cravatta gialla. Devo dire che mi è diventato molto simpatico, come tutte le persone che vengono accusate ingiustamente.
> 
> Le accuse che stanno rivolgendo a Montolivo secondo me sono patetiche, mi fanno ridere sinceramente le persone che qualche anno fa si scandalizzavano per "Seedorf che mangia alle tre di notte le uova al tegamino" e adesso si sono inventati la storia di una fantomatica fazione che sta sabotando il Milan, capitanata dal leader carismatico Montolivo.
> 
> ...


----------



## dottor Totem (20 Novembre 2017)

L' anno scorso era diventato un "recuperatore di palloni" ed ora che non riesce a fare nemmeno quello è diventato il miglior appoggiatore e spondista della squadra.

Abbiamo resuscitato Zapata possiamo anche resuscitare Montolivo ma considerare sufficienti le prestazioni di Montolivo è qualcosa di disonesto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Novembre 2017)

Purtroppo mi duole dirlo, ma l'upgrade rispetto a Montolivo a oggi non c'è. Dico ad oggi, perché sarei felicissimo se Kessié e Biglia cominciassero a giocare bene.


----------



## Sotiris (20 Novembre 2017)

ma esattamente Montolivo a Napoli cos'ha fatto?
si liberava per fare retropassaggi a chi gli aveva passato la palla.
quando ha provato a fare qualcosa di diverso, tranne un paio di occasioni, ha perso palla malamente o fatto perdere il possesso palla.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Novembre 2017)

Anche oggi una buonissima partita.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Novembre 2017)

E' il nostro miglior centrocampista quest'anno... 200 milioni dopo...


----------



## Sotiris (26 Novembre 2017)

Altra partita mediocre con passaggi all'indietro e nessuna iniziativa in profondità.


----------



## vanbasten (26 Novembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Anche oggi una buonissima partita.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Novembre 2017)

è abbastanza in forma, ma do per scontato che Biglia ora si riprenderà il suo posto da titolare


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Novembre 2017)

tra i migliori anche ieri... anche io vorrei un Biglia al 100% come titolare... comunque Riccardo non lo fa rimpiangere


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2017)

Madonna che sciagura , ogni periodo negativo corrisponde alla sua presenza a Milanello . Ha tipo una maledizione .


----------



## alcyppa (27 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Madonna che sciagura , ogni periodo negativo corrisponde alla sua presenza a Milanello . *Ha tipo una maledizione* .



Si chiama "rompere i maroni"


----------



## vanbasten (29 Novembre 2017)

spero che giochi pochissimo con rino. Anche perche deve capire che a giugno deve sloggiare senza buonauscita.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Dicembre 2017)

E anche oggi "rema gondroh" domani. Due gol salvati.


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Dicembre 2017)

Stasera più che bene. Mi ha stupito. Bravo.


----------



## Marilson (10 Dicembre 2017)

per come le girano le cose ora, incredibile dirlo, ma è titolare fisso per me


----------



## Milanista (10 Dicembre 2017)

Il nostro miglior difensore.


----------



## Garrincha (11 Dicembre 2017)

Fa pensare che sia lui l'incontrista della squadra soprattutto mancando alternative


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Dicembre 2017)

Capitone, mio Capitone 

Quando gioca bene bisogna dargliene atto


----------



## danjr (11 Dicembre 2017)

Anni luce meglio di biglia


----------



## Cataldinho (11 Dicembre 2017)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Stasera più che bene. Mi ha stupito. Bravo.



Ha giocato bene anche nelle ultime gare, perdere la fascia sembra avergli giovato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2017)

Nulla da dire , anni di sciagura ma ora sta tenendo su la squadra da solo .


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Dicembre 2017)

Ieri fenomenale. Non avrei mai pensato di dirlo, ma se per anni avessimo dato la colpa di tutte le nostre sciagure a questo poveretto, ma in realtà giocare con una squadra di quel tipo nel suo ruolo è semplicemente impossibile?

Forse era solo un parafulmine perchè era il capitano e il centro del gioco che era uno schifo, ma ora che non è in primo piano esce fuori che Riccardo forse è un ottimo mestierante che può continuare a dare il suo contributo in regia e interdizione.


----------



## koti (11 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Nulla da dire , anni di sciagura ma ora sta tenendo su la squadra da solo .


Nah le "sciagure" erano altre. Giocatore normalissimo ma non è mai stato lui il problema.


----------



## Gas (11 Dicembre 2017)

Ci sta antipatico a tutti (anche a me), per questo viene sempre visto come pessimo. Quando in realtà è fra i migliori che abbiamo a centrocampo.


----------



## vanbasten (11 Dicembre 2017)

ma non farlo piu giocare e mettere locatelli al suo posto?


----------



## vanbasten (11 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Nulla da dire , anni di sciagura ma ora *sta tenendo su la squadra da solo* .


----------



## King of the North (11 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> ma non farlo piu giocare e mettere locatelli al suo posto?



Quindi partendo dal presupposto che stiamo facendo piuttosto schifo ma Montolivo è uno dei pochi che si sta meritando applausi, la tua idea sarebbe quella di panchinarlo?
Devo dire che ha senso...


----------



## King of the North (11 Dicembre 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Altra partita mediocre con passaggi all'indietro e nessuna iniziativa in profondità.



guardate che cambiare idea è solo sinonimo di intelligenza. Mongolico nemmeno nei momenti più bui ha fornito prestazioni come quelle di Biglia. Non c'è proprio paragone...


----------



## The Ripper (11 Dicembre 2017)

molto bene.
senza la fascia da capitano è più libero mentalmente e non sente il peso.
e la voglia di riscatto fa il resto.
giocatorino che però sta tirando fuori l'orgoglio. in questo momento urina in testa a Biglia (che mi ha pure rovinato il fantacalcio)


----------



## vanbasten (11 Dicembre 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Quindi partendo dal presupposto che stiamo facendo piuttosto schifo ma Montolivo è uno dei pochi che si sta meritando applausi, la tua idea sarebbe quella di panchinarlo?
> Devo dire che ha senso...



Applausi per salvare un gol? Voglio vedere di piu e sopratutto vorrei che puntasse su un giocatore futuribile piuttosto che montolivo che l'anno prossimo andrà via.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Dicembre 2017)

dai che presto tornerà a sbagliare e allora qualcuno potrà tornare a scatenarsi


----------



## King of the North (12 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Applausi per salvare un gol? Voglio vedere di piu e sopratutto vorrei che puntasse su un giocatore futuribile piuttosto che montolivo che l'anno prossimo andrà via.



Bene puntare su giocatori futuribili ma in questo momento se riusciamo ad avere qualche certezza che fai? L'abbandoni per cercare qualcosa di futuribile ma dal risultato dubbio? Biglia è più futuribile di Montolivo? Quindi da inizio campionato Montolivo ha semplicemente salvato un gol? E' evidente che sei uno di quelli che prima del fischio di inizio parte già con un 4 in pagella per Riccardo.


----------



## vanbasten (12 Dicembre 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Bene puntare su giocatori futuribili ma in questo momento se riusciamo ad avere qualche certezza che fai? L'abbandoni per cercare qualcosa di futuribile ma dal risultato dubbio? Biglia è più futuribile di Montolivo? Quindi da inizio campionato Montolivo ha semplicemente salvato un gol? E' evidente che sei uno di quelli che prima del fischio di inizio parte già con un 4 in pagella per Riccardo.



Ci risentiamo tra 2/3 partite.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Ci risentiamo tra 2/3 partite.



appunto come dicevo prima... 



> dai che presto tornerà a sbagliare e allora qualcuno potrà tornare a scatenarsi ​



c'è chi non aspetta altro... anche a costo di perdere altri punti


----------



## vanbasten (12 Dicembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> appunto come dicevo prima...
> 
> 
> 
> c'è chi non aspetta altro... anche a costo di perdere altri punti



Io non lo voglio vedere proprio in campo.


----------



## shevchampions (12 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Io non lo voglio vedere proprio in campo.



Abbiamo capito, quello che stanno cercando di dirti é che Montolivo al momento rappresenta la migliore soluzione, sia per impegno che risultati pratici sul campo. Sfogarsi su di lui, per inciso, é controproducente. Non capiamo per quale motivo, se non per partito preso, giustificheresti un`esclusione del nostro miglior centrocampista del momento? E perché provi quella sensazione lí mentre scrivo "miglior centrocampista"?


----------



## vanbasten (12 Dicembre 2017)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Abbiamo capito, quello che stanno cercando di dirti é che Montolivo al momento rappresenta la migliore soluzione, sia per impegno che risultati pratici sul campo. Sfogarsi su di lui, per inciso, é controproducente. Non capiamo per quale motivo, se non per partito preso, giustificheresti un`esclusione del nostro miglior centrocampista del momento? E perché provi quella sensazione lí mentre scrivo "miglior centrocampista"?



ma io sono coerente. Lo dico prima non mi piace e gli preferisco locatelli tutta la vita. Non lo insulto ma è probabile che tra qualche giornata vi pentite e siete qui ad insultarlo. Non capisco proprio come locatelli possa far peggio...


----------



## King of the North (13 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> ma io sono coerente. Lo dico prima non mi piace e gli preferisco locatelli tutta la vita. Non lo insulto ma è probabile che tra qualche giornata vi pentite e siete qui ad insultarlo. Non capisco proprio come locatelli possa far peggio...



tu aspetti proprio un suo errore per poter dire che avevi ragione.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Dicembre 2017)

A me non piace per nulla ma se al momento offre più garanzie di altri e sta meglio di altri è giusto che giochi.
Il problema oggi non è montolivo ma biglia che stenta ad essere il vero biglia . Il vero lucas, quello che forse abbiamo visto in un paio di partite, panchina montolivo in due minuti di allenamento.
Il recupero dell'ex laziale deve essere comunque la vera priorità perchè davanti la difesa deve giocare il più forte e il più forte non è certo montolivo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Bravo Riccardo, altra partita fenomenale!


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Dicembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Bravo Riccardo, altra partita fenomenale!



Ma che ha fatto?
Partita normalissima ed ordinata, sono altri quelli che oggi hanno fatto la differenza


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma che ha fatto?
> Partita normalissima ed ordinata, sono altri quelli che oggi hanno fatto la differenza



il suo non è un ruolo vistoso, ma non ha sbagliato nulla. Si trova sempre nel posto giusto e con la posizione del corpo giusta. Il suo lavoro la differenza la fa ma evidentemente non hai occhio per certe cose.

Io non sono un suo ammiratore, ma stasera tatticamente e tecnicamente partita fantastica.


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Dicembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> il suo non è un ruolo vistoso, ma non ha sbagliato nulla. Si trova sempre nel posto giusto e con la posizione del corpo giusta. Il suo lavoro la differenza la fa ma evidentemente non hai occhio per certe cose.
> 
> Io non sono un suo ammiratore, ma stasera tatticamente e tecnicamente partita fantastica.



Non è questione di occhio, è questione di essere abituati o meno a vedere qualcosa di meglio in quel ruolo.
Oggi Montolivo, che non ho mai criticato come altri del forum, ha svolto il suo compito, tutto qua, poi se vogliamo pure metterci a valutare la bontà della posizione del corpo di calciatori 30enni quando stoppano il pallone, allora siamo alla frutta


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (13 Dicembre 2017)

Ottimo davvero. Sembra tornato ai livelli della Fiorentina. Farà una grande annata (spero di non sbagliare)


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non è questione di occhio, è questione di essere abituati o meno a vedere qualcosa di migliore.
> Oggi Montolivo, che non ho mai criticato come altri del forum, ha svolto il suo compito, tutto qua, poi se vogliamo pure metterci a valutare la bontà della posizione del corpo di calciatori 30enni quando stoppano il pallone, allora siamo alla frutta



sono libero di dire che per me ha fatto un partitone o no? Per me ha fatto una partita fantastica. Sei libero di pensare che abbia fatto il compitino.


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Dicembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> *sono libero di dire che per me ha fatto un partitone o no?* Per me ha fatto una partita fantastica. Sei libero di pensare che abbia fatto il compitino.



Ok


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Sta giocando bene, niente da dire. Con questo assetto da equilibrio, fa il lavoro sporco e sbaglia pochissimo.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2017)

grande partita esce ancora tra gli applausi, fantastico


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Dicembre 2017)

Come prevedibile da le piste a Locatelli


----------



## Therealsalva (14 Dicembre 2017)

Se togliergli la fascia gli ha fatto questo effetto; toglietegli tutto, fatelo giocare in mutande


----------



## ignaxio (14 Dicembre 2017)

Montolivo mi sta sorprendendo enormemente


----------



## Tahva (14 Dicembre 2017)

Benissimo così, si sta rivelando utilissimo alla causa. Daje Riccardo, dovevamo togliergliela prima sta fascia


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Dicembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> il suo non è un ruolo vistoso, ma non ha sbagliato nulla. Si trova sempre nel posto giusto e con la posizione del corpo giusta. Il suo lavoro la differenza la fa ma evidentemente non hai occhio per certe cose.
> 
> Io non sono un suo ammiratore, ma stasera tatticamente e tecnicamente partita fantastica.



concordo, forse fantastica è esagerato, ma ha fatto molto bene. Di sicuro 3 spanne sopra Biglia al momento. I movimenti del corpo sono fondamentali nel calcio, hai ragione.


----------



## Sotiris (17 Dicembre 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> guardate che cambiare idea è solo sinonimo di intelligenza. Mongolico nemmeno nei momenti più bui ha fornito prestazioni come quelle di Biglia. Non c'è proprio paragone...



a chi ti rivolgi? a me?
vediamo partite diverse.
care cose.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Dicembre 2017)

E' tornato quello che conoscevamo


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

Semplicemente Indecente. La peggior partita di questa stagione.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Malissimo oggi. 
Non girando lui non è girata la squadra.


----------



## vanbasten (17 Dicembre 2017)

tribuna fino anno e a giugno si cerca una squadra.


----------



## Pivellino (17 Dicembre 2017)

Si ma è inutile che il partito degli anti-Montolivo si sfoghi, quando capiremo che non è un singolo giocatore a determinare le sorti di una squadra avremo già fatto del cammino.
Oggi con una o due eccezioni tutti male.
NON SIAMO UNA SQUADRA.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Dicembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Malissimo oggi.
> Non girando lui non è girata la squadra.



Guarda che hai sbagliato topic.
Non è quello di "Luka Modric, centrocampista del Real Madrid".


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Guarda che hai sbagliato topic.
> Non è quello di "Luka Modric, centrocampista del Real Madrid".



proprio per questo il ruolo di regista del milan è ben più delicato


----------



## smallball (17 Dicembre 2017)

disastroso,partita pessima


----------



## Serginho (17 Dicembre 2017)

Purtroppo Montolivo questo è, ti gioca bene un paio di partite poi fa schifo per altre 4. Altro ramo secco da tagliare quando sarà possibile


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Dicembre 2017)

Preferisco nettamente Locatelli a lui.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Dicembre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Purtroppo Montolivo questo è, ti gioca bene un paio di partite poi fa schifo per altre 4. Altro ramo secco da tagliare quando sarà possibile



veramente è il contrario... ti gioca bene 4-5 partite, poi ne sbaglia 1-2 e vengono subito ingigantite


----------



## de sica (30 Dicembre 2017)

Oggi partitone. Poco da dire.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Dicembre 2017)

Certo che a questo gli passano la palla anche quando è marcato da due giocatori, e prova sempre la giocata, oltre ad aiutare in difesa. Poi al primo errore fanno 30 gif e 50 video, più un centinaio di post su CB.

Altro che Biglia che si nasconde sempre, non difende neanche per sbaglio e fa solo retropassaggi.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Dicembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Certo che a questo gli passano la palla anche quando è marcato da due giocatori, e prova sempre la giocata, oltre ad aiutare in difesa. Poi al primo errore fanno 30 gif e 50 video, più un centinaio di post su CB.
> 
> Altro che Biglia che si nasconde sempre, non difende neanche per sbaglio e fa solo retropassaggi.



Minuto 9, Montolivo sulla trequarti: passaggio facile facile all'indietro o "lancio" di 7-8 metri con livello di difficoltà comunque medio-basso su Borini? 

La risposta definisce il livello del giocatore, il resto è noia e polemica sterile.


----------



## Milanlove (30 Dicembre 2017)

Qualità e sostanza. Uno dei pochi che nel disastro di quest'anno ne sta uscendo quasi sempre bene ad ogni partita che ha giocato.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Dicembre 2017)

Qualità tantissima proprio


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Febbraio 2018)

Entrato in campo bene nella giornata migliore di Biglia
Ne avremo bisogno settimana prossima quando mancherà Kessie e speriamo si faccia trovare pronto


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Febbraio 2018)

io non ho avvertito per niente l'assenza di kessie, quindi gli va dato atto di aver fatto un'ottima partita.


----------



## LukeLike (18 Febbraio 2018)

Stasera abbastanza bene, ma lui è così, gioca una partita ogni tanto e la gioca discretamente. Quando inizia a giocare con continuità torna a fare pena, per cui non caschiamoci please. Kessie è altra roba. Il modo in cui protegge palla, gli strappi palla al piede che ha, gli inserimenti in area di rigore. Torna Franck!


----------



## alcyppa (18 Febbraio 2018)

Quando ha controllato in area ed è caduto come un pero mi ha messo una tristezza...


----------



## VonVittel (18 Febbraio 2018)

Buona partita, ha agito bene come sostituto di Kessie.

Guadagna il premio di migliore in campo con il tentativo di rovesciata finito con lui che cade per terra come un sacco di patate. 
Grande


----------



## Mr. Canà (18 Febbraio 2018)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Buona partita, ha agito bene come sostituto di Kessie.
> 
> Guadagna il premio di migliore in campo con il tentativo di rovesciata finito con lui *che cade per terra come un sacco di patate*.
> Grande


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Febbraio 2018)

Biglia ha avuto maggiore copertura con Montolivo, mentre con Kessie spesso deve coprire più spazi. Li ho visti molto bene insieme.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Febbraio 2018)

Rincalzo utilissimo.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Febbraio 2018)

Ragazzo di una professionalità incredibile. Non ha giocato per molto tempo eppure in una partita con pochi stimoli migliore in campo.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Febbraio 2018)

Tra lui ed Abate ci sono 4 categorie di differenza, ieri la fascia sul braccio di uno che dovrebbe giocare in Lega Pro è stato offensivo nei confronti di Montolivo.
Credo sia stata un'ingiusta scelta politica, non di spogliatoio


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Gli voglio bene. Leggo sempre con piacere i suoi tweet per la squadra anche quando non gioca o gioca poco. Entrato benissimo anche oggi.


----------



## Albijol (14 Maggio 2018)

Spero sia stata veramente l'ultima partita con la maglia rossonera. Fiero di averlo odiato sin dal primo giorno.


----------



## Zenos (21 Luglio 2018)

Messo fuori rosa...godoooooooo


----------



## 1972 (21 Luglio 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Spero sia stata veramente l'ultima partita con la maglia rossonera. Fiero di averlo odiato sin dal primo giorno.



non ho mai odiato nessun giocatore che abbia vestito la maglia a striscioline rosse e nere e questo fin dai tempi di egidio calloni. un giorno capirai, forse....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Luglio 2018)

Speriamo sia finita


----------



## Goro (23 Luglio 2018)

Nessuno rinuncia ai soldi

2019


----------



## Pamparulez2 (1 Agosto 2018)

Grande mortolivo! Anche a luglio sei riuscito a fregarti lo stipendio... e che ti frega se ti han dettp che non sei piu gradito... a te fester ti aveva rinnovato lo stipendio! Fossi bravo a giocare quanto a fare spiate e complottare saresti il modric italiano


----------



## Zenos (1 Agosto 2018)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Grande mortolivo! Anche a luglio sei riuscito a fregarti lo stipendio... e che ti frega se ti han dettp che non sei piu gradito... a te fester ti aveva rinnovato lo stipendio! Fossi bravo a giocare quanto a fare spiate e complottare saresti il modric italiano



Alle 659 pensi a Montolivo? probabilmente eri al cesso


----------



## gabuz (7 Agosto 2018)

Ma alla fine sto cuore rossonero andrà per altri lidi oppure resta attaccato come una patella allo scoglio?


----------



## Hellscream (7 Agosto 2018)

E per la categoria cessi invendibili...


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2018)

Io spero che alla vista di Maldini in persona nello spogliatoio si vergogni di se stesso e accetti di andarsene..

Che sanguisuga


----------



## Boomer (7 Agosto 2018)

Grazie a dio va in scadenza quindi sparirà per sempre l'anno prossimo male che vada.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Agosto 2018)

Ovvio che non andrà via. Si godrà l'ultimo anno di stipendio da nababbo che gli ha generosamente concesso Galliani per poi andarsene via nel silenzio a Giugno 2019 dopo aver fatto 1 anno in tribuna o nelle giovanili.


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Agosto 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> non ho mai odiato nessun giocatore che abbia vestito la maglia a striscioline rosse e nere e questo fin dai tempi di egidio calloni. un giorno capirai, forse....



ti capisco


----------



## gabuz (7 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io spero che alla vista di Maldini in persona nello spogliatoio si vergogni di se stesso e accetti di andarsene..
> 
> Che sanguisuga



Questo, davanti al Capitano, è capace di presentarsi come il capitano


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2018)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Questo, davanti al Capitano, è capace di presentarsi come il capitano



Hanno detto ieri che della fascia dovranno discutere...facile che sto cialtrone con Abate e Pentolacci a sostegno si candidi..spero verranno in seguito impiccati a milanello da Singer in persona..


----------



## Goro (7 Agosto 2018)

Che squallido


----------



## Mika (7 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Hanno detto ieri che della fascia dovranno discutere...facile che sto cialtrone con Abate e Pentolacci a sostegno si candidi..spero verranno in seguito impiccati a milanello da Singer in persona..



Il capitano di una squadra di calcio deve essere titolare fisso (eccetto squalifiche ed infortuni) Montolivo è palesemente fuori dal progetto per volere di Gattuso (non l'ha portato nemmeno in USA). Che vada alla Borgorosso FC se vuole fare il capitano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il capitano di una squadra di calcio deve essere titolare fisso (eccetto squalifiche ed infortuni) Montolivo è palesemente fuori dal progetto per volere di Gattuso (non l'ha portato nemmeno in USA). Che vada alla Borgorosso FC se vuole fare il capitano.



Si ma ricordo che un anno fa pare avesse avuto dei risentimenti perché gli avevano levato la fascia..si sentiva il capitano morale del gruppo..pensa che razza di scemo..


----------



## Mika (7 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma ricordo che un anno fa pare avesse avuto dei risentimenti perché gli avevano levato la fascia..si sentiva il capitano morale del gruppo..pensa che razza di scemo..



La Depressione ha più carisma di lui.


----------



## gabuz (7 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Hanno detto ieri che della fascia dovranno discutere...facile che sto cialtrone con Abate e Pentolacci a sostegno si candidi..spero verranno in seguito impiccati a milanello da Singer in persona..



Non sto parlando della fascia, ma del fatto che lui si considera il capitano


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Agosto 2018)

Ma come si fa ad essere così senza dignità? Ti viene tolta la fascia di capitano, vieni escluso palesemente dal progetto e non vieni convocato nemmeno per la tournè americana dove invece sono presenti Mauri e Bertolacci. 

Io se fossi in lui una umiliazione così non la accetterei. Preferirei prendere la mia buonauscita e andare a giocare a calcio altrove. 

Alla faccia del conta solo la maglia, questo ai soldi non ci vuole rinunciare mica.


----------



## Mr. Canà (7 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa ad essere così senza dignità? Ti viene tolta la fascia di capitano, vieni escluso palesemente dal progetto e non vieni convocato nemmeno per la tournè americana dove invece sono presenti Mauri e Bertolacci.
> 
> Io se fossi in lui una umiliazione così non la accetterei. Preferirei prendere la mia buonauscita e andare a giocare a calcio altrove.
> 
> Alla faccia del conta solo la maglia, questo ai soldi non ci vuole rinunciare mica.



Tutto giusto, tranne che se prende la buonuscita non andrà a giocare da nessuna parte. Per me in Serie A nessuno oggi gli offrirebbe un contratto. Troppo lento per una squadra da medio-bassa classifica che fa dell'agonismo la sua arma principale, troppo scarso per squadre di medio-alta classifica che puntano (anche) sulla qualità. E all'estero ha già detto di non voler andare. Io lo vedrei bene in USA, lì potrebbe dire la sua.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma ricordo che un anno fa pare avesse avuto dei risentimenti perché gli avevano levato la fascia..si sentiva il capitano morale del gruppo..pensa che razza di scemo..


sinceramente non c'era bisogno di riuppare il topic per far ripartire insulti basati su congetture ma contenti voi

io penso che quella fascia gli ha portato solo guai. se Maldini gli dirà che ormai è fuori rosa se ne andrà.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sinceramente non c'era bisogno di riuppare il topic per far ripartire insulti basati su congetture ma contenti voi
> 
> io penso che quella fascia gli ha portato solo guai. se Maldini gli dirà che ormai è fuori rosa se ne andrà.



Non penso ce ne sia la necessità, credo che lo abbia capito da solo di essere un fuori rosa. Il fatto di non averlo convocato in America è emblematico.
Sulla sua integrità non metterei la mano sul fuoco, sono pronto a scommettere che si farà un ultimo anno a spasso intascandosi i soldi cospicui regalati da Galliani piuttosto che farsi da parte.


----------



## sabato (13 Agosto 2018)

Grande uomo e calciatore, ha accettato sempre tutto, qualsiasi decisione societaria senza fiatare e con educazione.
È stato anche preso di mira dal branco e lo stesso mai una parola fuori posto. 
Purtroppo nel 2018 l'educazione non basta, devi essere sfacciato per ottenere soldi e rispetto.


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Agosto 2018)

sabato ha scritto:


> Grande uomo e calciatore, ha accettato sempre tutto, qualsiasi decisione societaria senza fiatare e con educazione.
> È stato anche preso di mira dal branco e lo stesso mai una parola fuori posto.
> Purtroppo nel 2018 l'educazione non basta, devi essere ******** per ottenere soldi e rispetto.



Quoto, è sempre stato rispettoso ed educato, mi dispiace ma il tempo passa per tutti. E comunque visto che siamo contati lo terrei ancora un'anno


----------



## Zenos (17 Agosto 2018)

Escremento umano.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Agosto 2018)

quindi alla fine sto roito che fine fa? Viene reintegrato come se nulla fosse?


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> quindi alla fine sto roito che fine fa? Viene reintegrato come se nulla fosse?



Ma oggi non hanno detto nulla di lui nella conferenza?


----------



## Zenos (17 Agosto 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ma oggi non hanno detto nulla di lui nella conferenza?



Nulla,lo hanno ignorato completamente com'è giusto che sia.


----------



## Mika (17 Agosto 2018)

Nel pomeriggio il Parma ha fatto un tentativo con il giocatore, secondo Sport Italia, ma lui ha detto no. Il Milan avrebbe anche rescisso con la buona uscita e il Parma gli avrebbe fatto l'offerta da svincolato (come hanno fatto Antonelli e Gabriel) ma lui ha deciso di rimanere fino a scadenza da noi.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Agosto 2018)

Esilarante e deprimente allo stesso tempo, leggere i post delle settimane scorse.
Calciatore educato e rispettoso, che sicuramente si farebbe da parte se ce ne fosse bisogno...come no...mai visto uno così senza dignità.


----------



## gabuz (17 Agosto 2018)

Vederlo nella rosa dei 25 sarebbe scandaloso.
Piuttosto ne registro 24.


----------



## Milanista (17 Agosto 2018)

Uno degli omuncoli più piccoli della storia del calcio


----------



## Jino (17 Agosto 2018)

----tri bu na----


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (18 Agosto 2018)

Vergognoso.


----------



## InsideTheFire (18 Agosto 2018)

Mai visto un giocatore più odiato dai propri stessi tifosi....ormai i pochi a difenderlo o sono in malafede o giustificano la sua persistenza come principio di serietà e attaccamento alla maglia...


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Agosto 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Nel pomeriggio il Parma ha fatto un tentativo con il giocatore, secondo Sport Italia, ma lui ha detto no. Il Milan avrebbe anche rescisso con la buona uscita e il Parma gli avrebbe fatto l'offerta da svincolato (come hanno fatto Antonelli e Gabriel) ma lui ha deciso di rimanere fino a scadenza da noi.



Nulla in particolare contro lui ma cosi diventa indefendibile, cmq mi fido completamente in Gattuso e Maldini per gestire quesra situazione.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Agosto 2018)

InsideTheFire ha scritto:


> Mai visto un giocatore più odiato dai propri stessi tifosi....ormai i pochi a difenderlo o sono in malafede o giustificano la sua persistenza come principio di serietà e attaccamento alla maglia...


 Non sono in malafede e ritengo, per la rosa attuale, incedibile Montolivo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Agosto 2018)

Il crociato


----------



## Zenos (20 Agosto 2018)

Ma che fine ha fatto?si allena? è stato reintegrato?si è nascosto in uno sgabuzzino?


----------



## Raryof (20 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma che fine ha fatto?si allena? è stato reintegrato?si è nascosto in uno sgabuzzino?



E' incinto.


----------



## numero 3 (20 Agosto 2018)

Come Travaglio con Berlusconi cosa farete utenti del forum quando non ci sarà più ?
Io allora scriverò che cmq lo ritengo un buon giocatore capitato nel Milan sbagliato..e vorrei ricordare che questo giocatore ha subito una frattura di tibia e perone e un crociato nel giro di 2 anni, alcuni giocatori non si riprendono da infortuni così.


----------



## Black (23 Agosto 2018)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Come Travaglio con Berlusconi cosa farete utenti del forum quando non ci sarà più ?
> Io allora scriverò che cmq lo ritengo un buon giocatore capitato nel Milan sbagliato..e vorrei ricordare che questo giocatore ha subito una frattura di tibia e perone e un crociato nel giro di 2 anni, alcuni giocatori non si riprendono da infortuni così.



eh certo, prima della frattura era un mix tra Iniesta e Pirlo.... un buon giocatore capitato nel Milan sbagliato? in quale Milan avresti voluto vederlo, in quello di Sacchi o di Capello?
non so nemmeno se sarebbe stato un degno titolare nel Milan in B, ero troppo piccolo per seguirlo, ma dicono che comunque quel Milan lottava parecchio, caratteristica che a quest'ameba manca del tutto


----------



## seipersempre (23 Agosto 2018)

Speriamo che montolivo vada via... giocatore adatto per una squadra di provincia


----------



## zlatan (23 Agosto 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> eh certo, prima della frattura era un mix tra Iniesta e Pirlo.... un buon giocatore capitato nel Milan sbagliato? in quale Milan avresti voluto vederlo, in quello di Sacchi o di Capello?
> non so nemmeno se sarebbe stato un degno titolare nel Milan in B, ero troppo piccolo per seguirlo, ma dicono che comunque quel Milan lottava parecchio, caratteristica che a quest'ameba manca del tutto



Te lo confermo, io il Milan in B l'ho seguito. C'erano giocatori con le palle. Avrebbe fatto panchina tranquillamente ad un Andrea Icardi, un Sergio Battistini, o un Francesco Romano. Non parliamo poi di Vinicio Verza 10 spanne sopra...


----------



## sacchino (23 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Te lo confermo, io il Milan in B l'ho seguito. C'erano giocatori con le palle. Avrebbe fatto panchina tranquillamente ad un Andrea Icardi, un Sergio Battistini, o un Francesco Romano. Non parliamo poi di Vinicio Verza 10 spanne sopra...



Paragonabile ad Andrea Manzo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Agosto 2018)

Non so se è fatto di proposito, ma nelle foto di squadra degli allenamenti non se ne vede nemmeno l'ombra.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non so se è fatto di proposito, ma nelle foto di squadra degli allenamenti non se ne vede nemmeno l'ombra.



Oggi ho guardato il video della particella , si vede male ma mi pare non ci sia .


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Agosto 2018)

Spero di non vederlo piu' indossare la nostra maglia e mi auguro una delenda memoriae su lui e la sua permanenza da noi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oggi ho guardato il video della particella , si vede male ma mi pare non ci sia .



e ma quindi che vuol dire? Si allena a parte, non partecipa solo alle partitelle? Che fine ha fatto? Sarebbe interessante saperlo.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> e ma quindi che vuol dire? Si allena a parte, non partecipa solo alle partitelle? Che fine ha fatto? Sarebbe interessante saperlo.



Ma a che scopo non si può lasciare perdere e basta? Tutti gli insulti che si è preso negli anni assieme alle sfighe degli infortuni che gli hanno fatto saltare tra le altre cose un mondiale e un europeo non sono sufficienti? E' OUT!


----------



## zlatan (23 Agosto 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Paragonabile ad Andrea Manzo.



Ecco bravo paragone davvero azzeccato
E'il suo degno erede


----------



## Black (24 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non so se è fatto di proposito, ma nelle foto di squadra degli allenamenti non se ne vede nemmeno l'ombra.



ahahaha l'hanno escluso totalmente. E' giusto così se insisti a tutti i costi per restare. C'è voluta gente dello stampo di Gattuso, Leo e Maldini per mandare definitivamente fuori questo schifoso


----------



## Jino (24 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> e ma quindi che vuol dire? Si allena a parte, non partecipa solo alle partitelle? Che fine ha fatto? Sarebbe interessante saperlo.



Da quello che so io per fare tagli sugli ingaggi si è scelto di mandare via questo bollito strapagato e tenere gente giovane come Locatelli (che poi se n'è andato) o Mauri o Bertolacci. Glielo hanno comunicato ancora a giugno di trovarsi un'altra squadra. Lui non l'ha fatto perchè non ha trovato nessuno che gli da tutti questi soldi, ma neanche mezzi.


----------



## Pivellino (24 Agosto 2018)

Certo che un sussulto umano te lo aspetteresti anche in questo qua.
Io mi sentirei male ogni giorno che mi sveglio


----------



## Stex (24 Agosto 2018)

ameba


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Agosto 2018)

Intanto questo maledetto è rimasto e sarà, con molta probabilità, il primo ricambio di Biglia.

Ovviamente io spero di no... ma guardando la rosa si contende il posto con Mauri...


----------



## Jino (24 Agosto 2018)

Gattuso ha fatto capire che era fuori rosa ma non se n'è voluto andare e quindi di fatto verrà reintegrato ed in caso di emergenza giocherà.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Gattuso ha fatto capire che era fuori rosa ma non se n'è voluto andare e quindi di fatto verrà reintegrato ed in caso di emergenza giocherà.



Non so neanche se giocherà in caso di emergenza, ormai è un ex calciatore e a sto punto credo che Gattuso preferirebbe mettere gente della primavera piuttosto che mettere questo cesso e giocare in 10. L'ultima partita secondo me resterà quella di Bergamo contro l'Atalanta, che da subentrato si è fatto buttare fuori dopo un intervento folle visto che non riesce più a stare dietro a nessuno ormai. Al massimo giocherà in Coppa Italia contro la Pro Patria di turno.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Gattuso ha fatto capire che era fuori rosa ma non se n'è voluto andare e quindi di fatto verrà reintegrato ed in caso di emergenza giocherà.



impossibile affidarsi a lui anche in emergenza. Se c'è rottura totale tra giocatore e allenatore sarebbe solo dannoso in campo. L'ha tirata per i capelli Rino, sapeva gli avrebbero fatto una domanda e ha risposto come poteva. Di fatti ho la sensazione che Montolivo non vedrà più il campo con la maglia del Milan.


----------



## smallball (24 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Gattuso ha fatto capire che era fuori rosa ma non se n'è voluto andare e quindi di fatto verrà reintegrato ed in caso di emergenza giocherà.



per me nemmeno in caso di emergenza


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> impossibile affidarsi a lui anche in emergenza. Se c'è rottura totale tra giocatore e allenatore sarebbe solo dannoso in campo. L'ha tirata per i capelli Rino, sapeva gli avrebbero fatto una domanda e ha risposto come poteva. Di fatti ho la sensazione che Montolivo non vedrà più il campo con la maglia del Milan.



Infatti essere messo fuori rosa x motivi comportamentali e una delle cose peggiori , dovrebbero metterlo su uno sgabello come hanno fatto con bonucci..


----------



## arcanum (24 Agosto 2018)

le parole di Gattuso per me significano solo una cosa: Montolivo non giocherà MAI PIù con la maglia del Milan, non verrà neanche messo fuori squadra, il che significa che gli conviene trovarsi una squadra e andarsene a Gennaio se non vuole perdere un altro anno di carriera


----------



## Zenos (1 Novembre 2018)

Cioè abbiamo il centrocampo decimato ma Gattuso preferisce mettere Reina in cabina di regia piuttosto...non credo sia solo per la mediocrità dimostrata negli ultimi anni (non è che Mauri e bertolacci abbiano fatto meglio),per cui sarei davvero curioso di sapere cosa c'è dietro l estromissione del capitone...Che Rino lo abbia individuato come cimice dentro lo spogliatoio?infatti se notate molti giornalai continuano imperterriti a difenderlo (magari non passa più le loro le dritte scottanti)


----------



## iceman. (1 Novembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Cioè abbiamo il centrocampo decimato ma Gattuso preferisce mettere Reina in regia piuttosto...non credo sia solo per la mediocrità dimostrata negli ultimi anni (non è che Mauri e bertolacci abbiano fatto meglio),per cui sarei davvero curioso di sapere cosa c'è dietro l estromissione del capitone...Rino ha scoperto in lui la cimice dentro lo spogliatoio?



Ovvio sia lui..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Novembre 2018)

Salvaci, o Capitone


----------



## Cataldinho (1 Novembre 2018)

Se è stato escluso in maniera così perentoria, evidentemente ci son motivazioni discliplinari importanti. Per quanto concerne il valore tecnico, Bertolacci, Mauri e Bakayoko sono giocatori mediocri, Montolivo gli è sicuramente superiore, ma nemmeno di tanto. L'ex capitano non è un campione, non lo è mai stato, è solo un "Valdifiori" che ha avuto il culo di approdare in una piazza importante.


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Novembre 2018)

arcanum ha scritto:


> le parole di Gattuso per me significano solo una cosa: Montolivo non giocherà MAI PIù con la maglia del Milan, non verrà neanche messo fuori squadra, il che significa che gli conviene trovarsi una squadra e andarsene a Gennaio se non vuole perdere un altro anno di carriera



A lui non interessa nulla tranne il soldi perche sa bene di essere gia è un ex giocatore, parliamo di un uomo che ha perso per completo l'onore e la dignità.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Novembre 2018)

Grazie Capitone


----------



## Goro (5 Novembre 2018)

Stasera più forti della sfiga che porta questo qui...


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Dicembre 2018)

Ma si allena in gruppo o da solo? Mia curiosità...


----------



## Cataldinho (21 Dicembre 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma si allena in gruppo o da solo? Mia curiosità...



Nei video sugli allenamenti lo si vede insieme agli altri.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Dicembre 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Nei video sugli allenamenti lo si vede insieme agli altri.



L'ho intravisto qualche volta ma mi chiedevo se la cosa fosse continua o sporadica. Grazie comunque.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Dicembre 2018)

Oltre al valore tecnico tremebondo, pensate che vergognoso verme deve essere se schiera Calabria mezz'ala pur di non farlo giocare


----------



## __king george__ (21 Dicembre 2018)

ma quando scade il contratto di questo? finisce che va via Gattuso e lui resta ahhahaahah… l'invincibile Monto...


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Dicembre 2018)

domani gioca e si rompe pure lui, sicuro


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Dicembre 2018)

Ancora tu: ma non dovevamo vederci più?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Dicembre 2018)

Comunque questo qui insieme al suo procuratore c’hanno le bambole vodoo. Più potenti di una fattucchiera, sono riusciti a far fuori tutti i centrocampisti.


----------



## davidsdave80 (21 Dicembre 2018)

non capisco una cosa... ma a voi che vi ha fatto??? 
non mi ha mai fatto impazzire come giocatore. e' stato trattato a pesci in faccia, ha un contratto e lo rispetta..ha accettato di lasciare la fascia al gobbo e altro..
se gli altri gli offrono meno soldi, non vedo perche debba rinunciare all attuale ingaggio prima della scadenza, e' un suo diritto . Nelle interviste , e anche in campo quando era tra i mediani piu bravi a recuperare palloni , mai fuori dalle righe . poi , le beghe di spogliatoio, come anche in azienda, se non ci sei dentro si fanno solo supposizioni ..non puoi sapere realmente che e successo ed e troppo facile generalizzare,bruttissima abitudine soprattutto italiana


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Dicembre 2018)

parassita, ha rubato al milan per mezzo di quel mafioso di galliani


----------



## MarcoG (21 Dicembre 2018)

Deve giocare, e non perché mi aspetto chissà quale miglioramento, ma perché ho la sensazione che fino a che non entrerà in campo ad uno a uno perdiamo tutti i giocatori. Si arriva al punto dove o entra o perdiamo a tavolino... Ha poteri mistici...


----------



## gabri65 (21 Dicembre 2018)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> non capisco una cosa... ma a voi che vi ha fatto???
> non mi ha mai fatto impazzire come giocatore. e' stato trattato a pesci in faccia, ha un contratto e lo rispetta..ha accettato di lasciare la fascia al gobbo e altro..
> se gli altri gli offrono meno soldi, non vedo perche debba rinunciare all attuale ingaggio prima della scadenza, e' un suo diritto . Nelle interviste , e anche in campo quando era tra i mediani piu bravi a recuperare palloni , mai fuori dalle righe . poi , le beghe di spogliatoio, come anche in azienda, se non ci sei dentro si fanno solo supposizioni ..non puoi sapere realmente che e successo ed e troppo facile generalizzare,bruttissima abitudine soprattutto italiana



Post apprezzabile, se non altro perché fuori dal coro, che da noi è sempre da clima di caccia alle streghe. Alcuni tuoi punti sono giusti, parecchi di noi nutrono sentimenti di odio solo per sentito dire. Va detto onestamente che purtroppo non si è mai impegnato per risultare un leader, questo fa parte del suo carattere e dal fatto che è giunto da noi ormai a fine carriera. Poi le voci sull'essere una "talpa" di spogliatoio, e tanti altri episodi hanno giocato in negativo, come il suo stipendio nonostante non possa scendere in campo. Giustissima l'osservazione che gli è stata tolta la fascia di capitano per Bonucci, cosa che rimane un episodio inqualificabile da parte della vecchia gestione. Io personalmente non mi sbilancio mai su di lui poiché non conosco esattamente cosa c'è sotto, certi commenti puerili me li risparmio.


----------



## Ambrole (22 Dicembre 2018)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> non capisco una cosa... ma a voi che vi ha fatto???
> non mi ha mai fatto impazzire come giocatore. e' stato trattato a pesci in faccia, ha un contratto e lo rispetta..ha accettato di lasciare la fascia al gobbo e altro..
> se gli altri gli offrono meno soldi, non vedo perche debba rinunciare all attuale ingaggio prima della scadenza, e' un suo diritto . Nelle interviste , e anche in campo quando era tra i mediani piu bravi a recuperare palloni , mai fuori dalle righe . poi , le beghe di spogliatoio, come anche in azienda, se non ci sei dentro si fanno solo supposizioni ..non puoi sapere realmente che e successo ed e troppo facile generalizzare,bruttissima abitudine soprattutto italiana



Mai capito....tra l'altro tutti a dargli della pippa, ma non lo vedo così inferiore a biglia. Di certo nel nostro centrocampo avrebbe potuto essere sfruttato. Lo scorso anno fece ottime partite.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Dicembre 2018)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Mai capito....tra l'altro tutti a dargli della pippa, ma non lo vedo così inferiore a biglia. Di certo nel nostro centrocampo avrebbe potuto essere sfruttato. Lo scorso anno fece ottime partite.



Non scherziamo


----------



## arcanum (22 Dicembre 2018)

Anche secondo me non è questo scandalo di giocatore, sicuramente il vice-biglia può farlo tranquillamente, sa fare anche la mezzala.
Per quanto riguarda il discorso stipendio, che doveva fare, chiedere meno? La colpa semmai è di Galliani che in quegli anni prendeva parametri zero strapagandoli (Mexes, Flamini, Montolivo, ecc)

Il punto è che Montolivo avrà combinato qualcosa che noi non possiamo sapere perchè di fatto non è mai uscita pubblicamente


----------



## numero 3 (22 Dicembre 2018)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> non capisco una cosa... ma a voi che vi ha fatto???
> non mi ha mai fatto impazzire come giocatore. e' stato trattato a pesci in faccia, ha un contratto e lo rispetta..ha accettato di lasciare la fascia al gobbo e altro..
> se gli altri gli offrono meno soldi, non vedo perche debba rinunciare all attuale ingaggio prima della scadenza, e' un suo diritto . Nelle interviste , e anche in campo quando era tra i mediani piu bravi a recuperare palloni , mai fuori dalle righe . poi , le beghe di spogliatoio, come anche in azienda, se non ci sei dentro si fanno solo supposizioni ..non puoi sapere realmente che e successo ed e troppo facile generalizzare,bruttissima abitudine soprattutto italiana



Io sono d'accordo con te , sono sempre stato una voce fuori dal coro, potrà essere anche un giocatore scarso in un Milan fra i più schifosi di sempre ma alcune cose le ritengo esagerate, spie ci sono in ogni spogliatoio, e mercenari anche.
Non credo che la società con lui si sia comportata bene quando è arrivato il super soldato Bonucci , anche lui qualche sassolino potrebbe toglierselo.
Cmq ancora 6 mesi poi toglierà il disturbo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Dicembre 2018)

Grandissimo Rino, piuttosto torni a giocare lui con zero centrocampisti.


----------



## EmmePi (22 Dicembre 2018)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> non capisco una cosa... ma a voi che vi ha fatto???
> non mi ha mai fatto impazzire come giocatore. e' stato trattato a pesci in faccia, ha un contratto e lo rispetta..ha accettato di lasciare la fascia al gobbo e altro..
> se gli altri gli offrono meno soldi, non vedo perche debba rinunciare all attuale ingaggio prima della scadenza, e' un suo diritto . Nelle interviste , e anche in campo quando era tra i mediani piu bravi a recuperare palloni , mai fuori dalle righe . poi , le beghe di spogliatoio, come anche in azienda, se non ci sei dentro si fanno solo supposizioni ..non puoi sapere realmente che e successo ed e troppo facile generalizzare,bruttissima abitudine soprattutto italiana



A noi personalmente nulla...
Al Milan ha fatto danni gravi, ha messo giocatori contro tra di loro e contro gli allenatori, ha fatto soffiate ai giornalsti ecc. ecc.
Professionista? No! T...a di C...o si!


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Dicembre 2018)

Starò sempre dalla parte di Riccardo.
Se sei capitano del Milan e prima ti dicono che devi fare spazio a Bonucci (infame) poi la stagione dopo ti dicono che non fai parte del progetto, mentre Mauri e Bertolacci fanno parte del progetto, beh, quello della società è stato un comportamento vergognoso per il nome che portiamo.


----------



## Djici (22 Dicembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Starò sempre dalla parte di Riccardo.
> Se sei capitano del Milan e prima ti dicono che devi fare spazio a Bonucci (infame) poi la stagione dopo ti dicono che non fai parte del progetto, mentre Mauri e Bertolacci fanno parte del progetto, beh, quello della società è stato un comportamento vergognoso per il nome che portiamo.



Questo fa disastri nello spogliatoio da quando avevamo Seedorf... 
Pero se si deve pagarlo allora è meglio utilizzarlo...


----------



## LukeLike (22 Dicembre 2018)

Gattuso è proprio ottuso e cocciuto. Insiste con quel morto di sonno di Calhanoglu e piuttosto che schierare Montolivo metterebbe Reina davanti alla difesa.


----------



## numero 3 (22 Dicembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Starò sempre dalla parte di Riccardo.
> Se sei capitano del Milan e prima ti dicono che devi fare spazio a Bonucci (infame) poi la stagione dopo ti dicono che non fai parte del progetto, mentre Mauri e Bertolacci fanno parte del progetto, beh, quello della società è stato un comportamento vergognoso per il nome che portiamo.



Quoto..siamo in pochi ma sono d'accordo con te


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Starò sempre dalla parte di Riccardo.
> Se sei capitano del Milan e prima ti dicono che devi fare spazio a Bonucci (infame) poi la stagione dopo ti dicono che non fai parte del progetto, mentre Mauri e Bertolacci fanno parte del progetto, beh, quello della società è stato un comportamento vergognoso per il nome che portiamo.



Però diciamolo, la scorsa primavera gli è stato comunicato di non far parte del progetto e di trovarsi un'altra squadra, avevamo puntato su Locatelli come vice Biglia, lui non si è trovato un'altra squadra perchè nessuno gli da tutti quei soldi, ma dal momento in cui Manuel se n'è voluto andare per me Montolivo andava reintegrato.

Adesso io non so se c'è stato un litigio con Rino, con la dirigenza, se la società impoone di non farlo giocare...non so nulla, ma a gennaio Montolivo deve lasciare il Milan perchè la situazione è IMBARAZZANTE.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Dicembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Però diciamolo, la scorsa primavera gli è stato comunicato di non far parte del progetto e di trovarsi un'altra squadra, avevamo puntato su Locatelli come vice Biglia, lui non si è trovato un'altra squadra perchè nessuno gli da tutti quei soldi, ma dal momento in cui Manuel se n'è voluto andare per me Montolivo andava reintegrato.
> 
> Adesso io non so se c'è stato un litigio con Rino, con la dirigenza, se la società impoone di non farlo giocare...non so nulla, ma a gennaio Montolivo deve lasciare il Milan perchè la situazione è IMBARAZZANTE.



il litigio è stato con Mirabelli... che è amico di Gattuso


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> il litigio è stato con Mirabelli... che è amico di Gattuso



Qualcosa è per forza accaduto, altrimenti la cosa è tragicomica. Però Leonardo e Maldini a gennaio devono per forza togliere questo "impiccio" a Rino, perchè la patata è diventata davvero troppo bollente e scomoda da gestire. Montolivo è fuori rosa, solo che non lo si può dire altrimenti si rischia una causa per mobbing, infatti anche negli allenamenti gli si fa fare il minimo sindacale per non incorrere appunto in una causa.


----------



## Goro (22 Dicembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Qualcosa è per forza accaduto, altrimenti la cosa è tragicomica. Però Leonardo e Maldini a gennaio devono per forza togliere questo "impiccio" a Rino, perchè la patata è diventata davvero troppo bollente e scomoda da gestire. Montolivo è fuori rosa, solo che non lo si può dire altrimenti si rischia una causa per mobbing, infatti anche negli allenamenti gli si fa fare il minimo sindacale per non incorrere appunto in una causa.



Esatto, mi stupisce che si cerchino dichiarazioni pubbliche che farebbero solo il male del Milan per cosa, togliersi la curiosità? Non serve che venga esplicitato da nessuno perchè la situazione è chiarissima.

Ed è inutile che si provi a farlo passare per vittima, col cavolo che quando è venuto Bonucci ha ACCETTATO il declassamento da capitano. Ci sono state mille news ai tempi della prima sconfitta di Montella contro la Sampdoria che riportavano del gruppetto formato da Montolivo e amici che non riconosceva Bonucci come capitano e lo spogliatoio spaccato. Ora io non ero sicuramente lì ma come abbiamo visto in mille news dello stesso tipo spesso qualcosa di vero c'è e i risultati in campo che andavano peggiorando di certo non andavano a favore della teoria "Riccardo vittima". Senza contare le vicende passate con Seedorf e Abate, quando andò direttamente da Galliani a lamentarsi, per esempio. Leggenda? Può darsi, ma quando Gattuso ha parlato di spifferi e spie dopo tutti gli anni che ogni fiato è uscito da Milanello, e vedendo come ogni giornalista cerchi di montare il caso su Montolivo, chissà quanto è innocente il capitone. Chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta, e lui merita tutto questo. Si goda i soldi.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Dicembre 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Esatto, mi stupisce che si cerchino dichiarazioni pubbliche che farebbero solo il male del Milan per cosa, togliersi la curiosità? Non serve che venga esplicitato da nessuno perchè la situazione è chiarissima.
> 
> Ed è inutile che si provi a farlo passare per vittima, col cavolo che quando è venuto Bonucci ha ACCETTATO il declassamento da capitano. Ci sono state mille news ai tempi della prima sconfitta di Montella contro la Sampdoria che riportavano del gruppetto formato da Montolivo e amici che non riconosceva Bonucci come capitano e lo spogliatoio spaccato. Ora io non ero sicuramente lì ma come abbiamo visto in mille news dello stesso tipo spesso qualcosa di vero c'è e i risultati in campo che andavano peggiorando di certo non andavano a favore della teoria "Riccardo vittima". Senza contare le vicende passate con Seedorf e Abate, quando andò direttamente da Galliani a lamentarsi, per esempio. Leggenda? Può darsi, ma quando Gattuso ha parlato di spifferi e spie dopo tutti gli anni che ogni fiato è uscito da Milanello, e vedendo come ogni giornalista cerchi di montare il caso su Montolivo, chissà quanto è innocente il capitone. Chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta, e lui merita tutto questo. Si goda i soldi.



3/4 delle mille news che millantate le ha messe in giro questo stesso forum, poi la gente legge da qui e scrive le news, così la gente può dire "ehhhh taccc lo dicevo io"


----------



## Goro (22 Dicembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 3/4 delle mille news che millantate le ha messe in giro questo stesso forum, poi la gente legge da qui e scrive le news, così la gente può dire "ehhhh taccc lo dicevo io"



Quindi è tutto un gigantesco abbaglio? Oppure è una via di mezzo? Perchè non potersi fidare di molte news sarebbe preoccupante. In ogni caso notizie positive su di lui non sono mai uscite nemmeno per sbaglio, sarà un caso...

Se vogliamo andare nell'incredibile, Gattuso potrebbe avercela con Montolivo nel caso ci fosse stata veramente la cena tra Donadoni Branchini Montolivo e Leonardo per provare a farlo cacciare, però mi sembra ben supportato dalla società nell'esclusione quindi è poco probabile. Il punto è che ne sono uscite talmente tante che si può azzardare di tutto, però non credo che in tutti questi anni siano state dette tutte falsità e il capitone sia un grande uomo e/o professionista.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Dicembre 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Quindi è tutto un gigantesco abbaglio? Oppure è una via di mezzo? Perchè non potersi fidare di molte news sarebbe preoccupante. In ogni caso notizie positive su di lui non sono mai uscite nemmeno per sbaglio, sarà un caso...



Veramente quando escono notizie positive la gente si lamenta che è amico della stampa... adesso invece non sono mai uscite... ok


----------



## Goro (22 Dicembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Veramente quando escono notizie positive la gente si lamenta che è amico della stampa... adesso invece non sono mai uscite... ok



Non ricordo allora ma ormai non credo alla sua buona fede e anche Gattuso avrà avuto i suoi motivi/sarà stato consigliato dalla società non lo so... al Milan queste situazioni non si sono viste spesso e la considero una aggravante


----------



## numero 3 (24 Dicembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Veramente quando escono notizie positive la gente si lamenta che è amico della stampa... adesso invece non sono mai uscite... ok



Sapete benissimo che io ritengo Montolivo un buon giocatore e non credo a tutte le vostre notizie di spionaggio , so che anche Roten è d'accordo ,e quindi mi chiedo se è veramente una spia perché non dargli l'ultima annualità e allontanarlo da Milanello? Comunque da quello che ricordo è la prima volta che vedo una gestione del genere con un calciatore, Lotito e l'ex presidente del Siena ebbero il coraggio di tenere in tribuna Taddei e Pandev per il mancato rinnovo ma la situazione era ovviamente diversa.
È un segreto di cui non trapelera' mai niente.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Dicembre 2018)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Sapete benissimo che io ritengo Montolivo un buon giocatore e non credo a tutte le vostre notizie di spionaggio , so che anche Roten è d'accordo ,e quindi mi chiedo se è veramente una spia perché non dargli l'ultima annualità e allontanarlo da Milanello? Comunque da quello che ricordo è la prima volta che vedo una gestione del genere con un calciatore, Lotito e l'ex presidente del Siena ebbero il coraggio di tenere in tribuna Taddei e Pandev per il mancato rinnovo ma la situazione era ovviamente diversa.
> È un segreto di cui non trapelera' mai niente.



Io lo paragonerei al caso iaquinta-juve.


----------



## Jino (24 Dicembre 2018)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Sapete benissimo che io ritengo Montolivo un buon giocatore e non credo a tutte le vostre notizie di spionaggio , so che anche Roten è d'accordo ,e quindi mi chiedo se è veramente una spia perché non dargli l'ultima annualità e allontanarlo da Milanello? Comunque da quello che ricordo è la prima volta che vedo una gestione del genere con un calciatore, Lotito e l'ex presidente del Siena ebbero il coraggio di tenere in tribuna Taddei e Pandev per il mancato rinnovo ma la situazione era ovviamente diversa.
> È un segreto di cui non trapelera' mai niente.



Montolivo è un fuori rosa, ma per evitare una causa per mobbing bisogna concedergli determinate cose, come ad esempio fare parte di allenamenti con la squadra, venir convocato ogni tanto, tutte cose che di fatto non lasciano tempo a nessuna causa legale.

Ma a gennaio questo problema va risolto.


----------



## numero 3 (24 Dicembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Montolivo è un fuori rosa, ma per evitare una causa per mobbing bisogna concedergli determinate cose, come ad esempio fare parte di allenamenti con la squadra, venir convocato ogni tanto, tutte cose che di fatto non lasciano tempo a nessuna causa legale.
> 
> Ma a gennaio questo problema va risolto.



Ma nel qual caso il suo ruolo di spia secondo molti il motivo del suo non impiego non viene risolto anzi né aumenta la valenza e l'incongruenza.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2019)

comunque l'ultimo derby che abbiamo vinto c'era Montolivo in campo e capitano 

Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Honda, Bacca, Niang. 

3-0


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> comunque l'ultimo derby che abbiamo vinto c'era Montolivo in campo e capitano
> 
> Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Honda, Bacca, Niang.
> 
> 3-0



Il segreto era lui


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> comunque l'ultimo derby che abbiamo vinto c'era Montolivo in campo e capitano
> 
> Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Honda, Bacca, Niang.
> 
> 3-0



che schifo di squadra, terribile


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Maggio 2019)

Non posso crederci che questo topic verrà presto chiuso dopo la partita contro la Spal 
304 pagine di insulti e parolacce, credo sia stato il giocatore più odiato della storia di Milan World.


----------



## Mika (30 Giugno 2019)

Oggi scade il suo contratto. Addio e a mai più.


----------



## Konrad (30 Giugno 2019)

Un giocatore inutile e una "gola profonda"...spero la sua "carriera" sia terminata. Mi darebbe fastidio anche solo sentirlo commentare una partita di calcio congolese.


----------



## Igor91 (30 Giugno 2019)

Vi immaginate lo rinnovano per altri 2 anni? Ahahahahaha


----------



## Mika (30 Giugno 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Un giocatore inutile e una "gola profonda"...spero la sua "carriera" sia terminata. Mi darebbe fastidio anche solo sentirlo commentare una partita di calcio congolese.



Se si ritira scommetto che se lo ritroveranno gli abbonati di Sky a fare compagnia a Costacurta.


----------



## Mika (30 Giugno 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Vi immaginate lo rinnovano per altri 2 anni? Ahahahahaha



Emigro nelle Isole Cook.


----------



## 7vinte (30 Giugno 2019)

Ciao!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Giugno 2019)

Finalmente!!! a mai più!!!!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Giugno 2019)

Infame ratto


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Giugno 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Emigro nelle Isole Cook.



con rachel?


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Giugno 2019)

addio verme


----------



## sette (30 Giugno 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se si ritira scommetto che se lo ritroveranno gli abbonati di Sky a fare compagnia a Costacurta.



E Ambrosini


----------



## Goro (30 Giugno 2019)

A mai più rivederci. Anche se vedremo dove arriveranno i suoi tentacoli da lecchino, secondo me prima o poi lo rivedremo da queste parti.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Agosto 2019)

Insomma c è la fila per mettere sotto contratto lo spione.....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Agosto 2019)

Ahah ma questo topic ancora non è stato chiuso? 
Il lucchetto sulle discussioni dei vari bidonazzi ha assunto ormai un significato liturgico su questo forum!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (22 Agosto 2019)

Vorrei essere io l’ultimo a scrivere in questo post. Lo schifo per lo spione è ststo talmente tanto che me lo merito. Embelma del milan caduto nella mediocrità.


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Agosto 2019)

ha già rifiutato PSG e Real Madrid, se gli proponiamo un quinquennale da 8 milioni all'anno ha detto che forse ci perdona


----------



## Anguus (22 Agosto 2019)

Ma siete ossessionati..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Agosto 2019)

Montolivo, il simbolo dell’A.C Giannino.


----------



## Butcher (22 Agosto 2019)

Manchi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2019)

Sto cancro.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (22 Agosto 2019)

Eeeeh ma c ha la dignitaha!1!1


----------



## Stex (22 Agosto 2019)

pensavo avesse trovato squadra...


----------



## Swaitak (22 Agosto 2019)

sto topic forse porta sfiga ,chiudetelo per favore


----------



## Goro (22 Agosto 2019)

Finalmente ci siamo liberati di lui, il "sempre professionale" [cit.]


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Agosto 2019)

Interessante notare che al 22 agosto Montolivo Abate Mauri e Bertolacci non hanno ancora trovato squadra.
Questo la dice lunga.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Interessante notare che al 22 agosto Montolivo Abate Mauri e Bertolacci non hanno ancora trovato squadra.
> Questo la dice lunga.



Secondo te da cosa derivava la sopravvalutazione di Montolivo prima che venisse da noi?


----------



## Raryof (22 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Interessante notare che al 22 agosto Montolivo Abate Mauri e Bertolacci non hanno ancora trovato squadra.
> Questo la dice lunga.




Ma avevate dubbi? 
Abate in altri tempi starebbe ancora a Milanello con altri 2 anni di contratto ma per fare questo sarebbe dovuto nascere 3-4 anni prima,imbarazzante che qualcuno volesse addirittura prolungare il contratto in stile famigghia del mulino bianco, lui chiaramente ci ha sperato e ha cercato di giocare a tutta ma doveva finire come dovrà finire prima o poi 'sta storia che abbiamo in rosa sempre gente che finisce svincolata e non vale niente.
Mauri tra tutti i talenti passati dalle varie under è chiaramente il più scarso di tutti, un classe 96 senza mercato e nemmeno regalato, oggi i vari Brescia et similia cercano gente più seria di questi scorreggioni.


----------



## Devil man (22 Agosto 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma avevate dubbi?
> Abate in altri tempi starebbe ancora a Milanello con altri 2 anni di contratto ma per fare questo sarebbe dovuto nascere 3-4 anni prima,imbarazzante che qualcuno volesse addirittura prolungare il contratto in stile famigghia del mulino bianco, lui chiaramente ci ha sperato e ha cercato di giocare a tutta ma doveva finire come dovrà finire prima o poi 'sta storia che abbiamo in rosa sempre gente che finisce svincolata e non vale niente.
> Mauri tra tutti i talenti passati dalle varie under è chiaramente il più scarso di tutti, un classe 96 senza mercato e nemmeno regalato, oggi i vari Brescia et similia cercano gente più seria di questi scorreggioni.



come il Brescia.. " gente piu seria come Balotelli ? "


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Agosto 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> come il Brescia.. " gente piu seria come Balotelli ? "



A Brescia stan fuori, è una città ancora in mano al PD, nonchè capitale dei cyloom  ... Balo si troverà bene, è una nota al merito per la diversity.


----------



## folletto (22 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Interessante notare che al 22 agosto Montolivo Abate Mauri e Bertolacci non hanno ancora trovato squadra.
> Questo la dice lunga.



E altri non siamo riusciti a sbolognarli, cravatta gialla e Mirabelli hanno raso tutto al suolo e poi hanno sparso il sale. Ci vorranno anni per sistemare un decennio di disastri


----------



## egidiopersempre (3 Settembre 2019)

cosa dicono i giornalisti nostrani del contrattone rimediato da Montolivo presso un prestigioso club di livello internazionale?


----------



## Black (3 Settembre 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> cosa dicono i giornalisti nostrani del contrattone rimediato da Montolivo presso un prestigioso club di livello internazionale?



vorrei saperlo anch'io 

il professionista esemplare!

trovo giusto che questa discussione non sia stata chiusa. E' un diritto di tutti poter insultarlo per qualche altro mese


----------



## egidiopersempre (3 Settembre 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> vorrei saperlo anch'io
> 
> il professionista esemplare!
> 
> trovo giusto che questa discussione non sia stata chiusa. E' un diritto di tutti poter insultarlo per qualche altro mese



sarà appollaiato su qualche ramo ad aspettare che qualche collega si faccia male per poter strappare qualche contrattone da 100.000 euro.


----------



## ilgallinaccio (3 Settembre 2019)

secondo me qualche offerta l'avrà anche ricevuta, ma il grande professionista avrà rifiutato per spillare ventimila lire in più a qualche squadra con l'acqua alla gola causa infortunio di un suo giocatore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Settembre 2019)

Adesso incolperanno il Milan che non l'ha esibito in campo senza motivo dopo che lui, eroicamente, aveva deciso di non mollare la squadra ma di restare nonostante il tecnico non lo vedesse..

Che eroe..che capitano coraggioso..incredibile come lo sport non ripaghi simili esempi di professionismo..


----------

